#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > [小說] 狼血男孩 （５4張)　 １２月２８號更新 （完結）

## Holpless

黎明接近著，鳥兒正在歌誦著黎明的到來。

黑夜漸漸的被亮光消滅著，彷彿像被吃掉的感覺。

每個在家裡的人紛紛起床做事，只剩我.....做著我一生中最可怕的惡夢。

夢裡，我看到每個人都對我用敵視的眼神看著我，就像對待怪物一樣。

那裡的一分鐘，就像一世紀。而我.....討厭那個感覺．直到，我看見一到亮光，而正當我快碰到的時候...

「蹦」......我從床上摔下來了.......

「痛阿.....」我摸著先摔下來的頭，並慢慢的起來。

「幾點啦？現在？」我把鬧鐘抓到我眼前　７：１０

「..........」我呆滯了幾分鐘，之後大聲的叫出來。

「我遲到啦！」我奮力衝到樓下，刁著剛考好的麵包，跟我的書包，便衝出家門。

幾分鐘之後....我可憐的房們，被我一腳踹開。

「制服啊！」我又撕又拉的穿著我的衣服，並趕緊跑向地獄的門口（學校）

＊＊＊＊

跟那愛靠飛的訓導主任打完口水戰後，我非常狼狽的回到教室，並大刺刺的坐在我的座位，毫不給老師點面子。

「哈哈哈哈！破又被罵了」一旁的同學，在旁邊嘲笑著我。

「是是是，我又遲到了，爽了吧？」我不在乎的往窗外看著白又自由的雲，讓他們掃興的回到他們的位子。

「破，你還真是的，你一週都會遲到個３４次，我是老師的話我也會罵阿」狼野在旁邊對我說教著。

「是是是，我錯了」我敷衍著，就好像我根本沒試著敷衍一樣。

「吼！真是的！」狼野對我吐了吐舌頭，並走回他的座位上。

之後我又往窗外看，而教室吵鬧的聲音，我完全聽不見，我只聽到＂Who you really are？＂ 我著急的站起來，並找尋著那聲音的路向。那溫柔的聲音.
.....之後那個聲音佔據了我的腦海，我急著找尋那該死的聲音時，我聽到了....狼嚎。而那不是普通的狼嚎，那狼嚎好像是在告訴著我，找尋...歸路


放學的時候，我一直想那個聲音從哪來，並摸著我的白髮。

我走到廁所裡照著鏡子，我的臉慢慢顯現出恐懼的樣子，因為我的左眼，並不是我平常的藍眼，而是血紅銳利的紅眼。我著急的把水波在我的臉上，閉上眼睛，試著告訴自己那是幻想，而正當我打開眼睛的時候，我的左眼變正常了。

『呼！真是嚇死我了』我拍了拍我的胸口，但感覺的我制服上的口袋有東西，我緊張的檢查一看，我發現那隻眼睛並沒有消失，而是在我的制服口袋裡瞪著我，充滿怨恨跟殺氣，就好像想要撕裂我的身體、玩弄我的心一樣．我把那顆眼球丟在一旁後，就奮力的沖出外面，但是被一個不知名的東西給撞倒了，我抬頭一看，我看到一個跟我一模一樣的男孩，但是他有著之前那血紅的雙眼跟野狼般的耳朵。

「你.....你想要幹麻？」我心理的恐懼，在我臉上慢慢浮現，我的手腳都因為害怕而無法動彈。

「Im who you are」那男孩說完後，便開始嚎叫著，而那嚎叫...是狼嚎．之後樹上的烏鴉，紛紛往我們這邊飛過來。那男生慢慢的消失在我的眼前，而那些烏鴉快速的衝向我這邊，好像要撕開我的皮打算啃食我的肉似的。

「不要啊！」我摸著我的右眼大叫，而等到我冷靜下來後，我才發現....那是夢。

『原來是夢.......不過也太真實了吧？』我又躺在床上。

『現在幾點啦？』我拿起我的鬧鐘看，７：２０

「埃啊......我遲到了！」我重複夢裡睡過頭之後的動作，便飛奔的跑向學校門口。

「悄悄的，悄悄的...」我四處張望，確保老師不在後，我就開始放鬆的走進校門。

「虎彥‧破，你給我站住！」慘了！是訓導主任！

之後我跟訓導主任展開了一場你我不分上下的口水戰......

差不多一個小時候，我狼狽不堪的回到教室，感覺到，我好像重複了這個動作，但是管他去死拉！

我一如往常的被同學們嘲笑我的遲到紀錄，這一周是第５次遲到了，讓老師傷透了腦筋。

「破，你又遲到了．早知道就從我房間爬到你的窗戶叫你起床的說」狼野說著，還帶點老師型的語氣．

「對不起，狼野『老師』」我笑著說回去，讓他的臉像發燒一樣紅。

「討厭，甚麼老師，不管你了！」狼野不甩我，直接跑回他的座位鬧脾氣。

等到我往窗外看那白棉的雲時，我聽到了那句話＂Who you really are？＂讓我開始把恐懼兩個字寫在我的臉上。

難道........那該死的夢，是真的？

----------


## 好喝的茶

嗯嗯？楔子就這麼完結了嗎？

感覺上內容平淡了點，沒太多能使讀者想像的空間。
詳略描寫似乎尚有改進的空間。跟主任爭辯，被同學取笑，並不是文章的關鍵，
反而是最後那莫名其妙的聲音，應該多寫一點。

感覺文末最後一句有破壞氣氛，建議以別種方法表達。

不過敝茶覺得最重要的還是文章的長度及內容不足，期待下篇有所進步。



至於標點符號及分段上的問題，以及更多的評語，我們有請「全版面無限制廣域回文砲台」，小迪版主講解。(被打爛)

----------


## 空

.

----------


## Holpless

經過兩位大大的說法後
我確實有一點要改
有一些是字體錯誤的關係(抱歉)
其實那是我最濫的契子 呵呵(遭打)
我會改進的˙ˇ˙

----------


## Holpless

ｐａｒｔ１　Beginning

每一天，我一直做同個惡夢，就連午睡都會....而且，只要我往窗外看，彷彿
被轉移到另一個世界，一個雪白又寒冷的世界......加上那神秘又溫柔的歌聲，
一直在我腦海轉著，那該死的另一個我，還有那血紅的雙眼。

正在我思考的時候....「啪！」一聲，讓我整個回神：『誰甩我巴掌！？』　在場的個同學都傻了....

「真是的！破！你幾乎每天都在發呆，課不用上拉？」唯一跟我親近的人，邱藤狼野正在對我說教著。

「你有看到我退步？」我模著我被拍的臉頰，便又往窗外看。

「破，我有些事情想要問你」狼野趴到我的桌子上，看似很困擾的樣子看著我，讓我非常....不舒服。（正太一枚）

「你有沒有聽到一種聲音，類似歌聲拉，恩....埃喲！現在想不起來了」狼野一直在那邊扭扭捏捏的，讓我真的很想打下去.....

「你應該知道，我討厭你那樣吧....」我用右手扶著我的頭，用另一隻手不停的搓著他的額頭。

「不要搓了啦！我是認真的！」他把聲音拉高，並抓住我的手。「Who you really are？」狼野說出了那句英文，讓我渾身顫抖了一下。我抓著狼野的手，便衝到操場的樹旁，也確保沒人跟蹤我們。

「你從哪裡聽來的？」我那恐懼的眼神，好像把狼野嚇壞了。

「那個.....我也不知道，我往窗外看的時候我就聽到了，我以為是旁邊同學在哼歌，但又不是」狼野口吃著，被我壓在樹邊，非常喘不過去。
「跟我一樣.....」我往地上說著。

「你也是？！」狼野叫著，結果太大聲，旁邊體育課班級全都盯著我們．那個時候我才發現......現在還是上課時間.....


天色漸漸暗去，其他的學生，不是回家吃飯，就是在網咖裡玩電腦玩到中風，而我呢....則是躺在浴缸裡想著那個聲音還有那個雙眼。

「吼，破！你不出來，姐姐就陪你攸！」我姐在門旁叫著，真是個腐女.....

「知道了！你別進來」我為了我純潔的身體，才離開那溫暖的洗澡水。

『真討厭！我又要重回那該死的夢了』我在心理抱怨著，而再我抱怨的同時，我在書桌上看到了一張黑色的紙，因為太顯眼所以我就好奇的把它拿來看看，但是我一看到字的顏色時，我整個腳像是力量被吸走似的，整個坐倒在地毯上，我的臉色非常的蒼白，因為那張黑紙裡的字的顏色是血.....

『該不會是那傢伙吧？』我億起了那個血眼少年，跟那個狼嚎，我就開始莫名的顫抖著．

「有種你就出來啊！鬼鬼祟祟的膽小鬼！」我怒吼著，試著激著那傢伙過來．

之後，我的房間愈來愈涼，讓我直打冷顫，然後我看見了一隻腳大大跨過來，慢慢的，我最害怕的事情出現了，那名冒牌貨站在我的面前冷冷的看著我，他的眼神只有滿滿的殺氣，然而他用手抓住我的衣領並大力的把我抓在天空中。他雖然沒有說話，但是我能清楚的感覺的，他想要殺掉我！

「你到底想幹麻」我使出我最後的力氣來講這句話，我一大半的力氣都被害怕給壓住了。

「我想要幹麻？當然是要你回你該去的道路，而不是在這裡玩當人類的遊戲，你是狼，而我呢？我就是你身體裡狼的血脈！我要出去！我要自由！我不要永遠呆在你那可悲的心中牢窟！」他大吼著，他尖銳的牙齒好像要撕裂我似的。

『我.....我是狼？』

「沒錯，你是！現在你的選擇只有一個，就是找回你原來的道路，讓我出來，不然我會直接殺了你！」他放手後，並看著坐倒在地上，被恐懼佈滿全身的我。

「我不想殺你，但是你一但選錯了地方，我就只好把你殺了，反正把你殺掉了我還可以操縱這個身體，哼....後會有期了」他說完後，便慢慢的消失在我的面前。

等到我回神後，我才發現他不見了，但是他的殺氣依舊瀰漫在我的房間，讓我非常難呼吸。過了幾分鐘後，我才敢檢起那張黑紙，並開始讀。




紙上：

You must go to the east, go to west~

The road is rocky, and the way is far~

It's a dangerous trail, a diffcult quest~

If you want to know, who you really are~

There are the voice all around....to ....

「這是．．．給我找其他的歌詞嗎？」我認真的看著那些歌詞，但是睡意侵入我的腦海，讓我直接倒在床上睡著了。


「煩死了！我已經夠煩了！別來煩我！」我使勁的揮拳，想把那該死的眼神給打掉，結果......「蹦！」　我又從床上摔下去了.....但是我好像抱一個東西陪我。

「痛死了....」那個東西說話，但是我好像知道那是誰.....

「狼野！你跑進我房間幹嘛！？」我大吼著，害他要摀耳朵才能消音，結果門外出現了「轟轟！」的巨大腳步聲......我的房門被踹開，原先我以為是哥吉拉跑到我家大鬧，但是我才發現，那是我姊還沒打理自己的鬼樣，好可怕...她瞪著我跟狼野，好像是我毀了她的美容覺。

「你們......慢慢做事吧，我先走了」我姐看到我跟狼野誤會的動作，就害羞的跑出我的房間。

「等一下！姐！你誤會啦！」我愈哭無淚的叫著，但是沒用。

混帳東西......

「狼野.....給我過來」狼野像是被嚇到的一樣，退後了幾步。

「狼野....你不過來，我過去」我慢慢的走到他那邊，充滿殺氣的瞪著他。

「不要.....不要啊！」狼野閉著眼睛慘叫著。

「吵甚麼？」我坐在床上，並無言的看著那還在自我幻想的笨蛋。

「阿勒？你沒有要打我啊？」老實說....我非常想打，但是不行....

「對了，你臉頰傷哪來的？這麼嚴重」我用手指指著狼野臉頰上的黑青。

「你打的啊....」啥？何時？

之後我想起來了......那個時候奮力揮拳的樣子.....對不起，狼野....

「那個時候我看到你一直流汗，我還擔心你怎麼了，結果我把臉移到你面前時，你莫名的出拳，害我昏在你的身上」狼野解釋著，他的臉開始紅起來。

「對不起.....我不是故意的....」我跟狼野道歉著：「那你來我這邊幹麻？還有，我沒關我的窗戶嗎？」我皺了皺眉頭。

「其實我想跟你討論那首歌，跟....我一直做的惡夢，還有，你沒關窗戶」狼野一句不差的答完我的問題。

「你也做了惡夢阿....對了！拿去」我把地上那張紙遞給狼野。

「這個是....原來如此.....看來是要我們找完全部的歌詞摟？」不愧是班上第２名的狼野，理解能力不低.....但是...你怕裡面的血字嗎？「但是要怎麼找？這根本不能當做線索」狼野指出了一個好地方。

「你是沒錯....但是我覺得.....我好像知道在哪」我非常不確定的說著。

「你知道？在哪？」狼野完全不理會我的口氣，直接跑到我面前看著我。

「一.....一個雪白又寒冷的地方」我口吃的說著，好像因為狼野靠太近的關係，害我有點臉紅。

「北極嗎？」我哪知道....別問我。

「之後在想想吧，我全家要出去，我要準備一下....回你家吧你」我摧著狼野，並把他推到窗戶前面。

「哦，好好玩哦」狼野跟我揮手完後，就跳到他房間的窗外．「對了！破，有可能你會在那邊找到線索哦」狼野丟下那句話，就快速跑進他的房間裡。

線索嗎.........有可能吧，但我想好好放鬆來思考....

「終於丟下那個笨蛋了.....來準備一下吧！」我伸了個懶腰，便下樓梯找早餐吃。

我到客廳的時候，我家人紛紛盯著我看，好像我幹了甚麼壞事．我才想起，姐姐那傢伙撞進我的房間，看到我跟狼野誤會的動作.....這次的旅遊應該很累吧.....

＊＊＊＊

一到了我媽說的神秘地點時，害我差點坐到公車回家勒．為甚麼要ｃａｍｐｉｎｇ啊！

我媽對我說謊著「你就忍耐點吧小破，會很好玩的」哪裡會好玩阿！

以前去ｃａｍｐｉｎｇ的時候，我不是被熊撞見，就是掉到河裡，沒一個好事發生．這裡根本是我的葬身點嘛！


到了深夜，其他人都去夜游，除了我還在看著天上優美的銀河．幾分鐘後，旁邊的草叢開始動了起來...我之前以為是我媽他們想要嚇我，但是那個實在不像在裝，結果我開始想到了我被熊撞見的時候，我開始怕了.....

之後，一個橘紅東西快速的跑到我這邊，之後跳到我的胸口．我因為沒站好，整個坐到火堆上......「燙阿！」我整個大叫，並抱著那個東西跑圈子.......我好像白癡.....等到我的屁股不痛後，我狼狽的坐在木倚上，完全沒在理會我懷裡的那個東西。

幾分鐘後，我發現這個東西好像在顫抖，很害怕的樣子。我把那東西慢慢放到我的面前.....「狐狸？！台灣為甚麼有狐狸？」我驚訝的看著我懷裡的狐狸，而那隻狐狸一直舔著我的臉頰，好像是在謝謝我的樣子，雖然我不知道為甚麼。

「喂！你有沒有看到那隻狐狸啊？」

「好像沒有耶，討厭！想把它抓起來說」

一群人一直在離營地不遠的地方找著我懷裡的小狐狸，大部分應該是一些國小還沒畢業的臭小鬼....

原來阿..........

「你這小東西，應該餓了吧」我看著那隻狐狸瘦弱的身體說著。

「等一下哦，呵呵」我把那隻狐狸放下之後，就開始找尋吃剩的食物。

找到之後，我就立刻拿去那隻狐狸吃，並看著它吃那些食物的速度，就知道他有多麼餓，真是可愛。

「奇怪了，像你這樣的動物，不是都很怕人類嗎？還會跑過來讓我抱」我對著狐狸說話，結果它停了吃東西的動作，並看著我，好像我說了甚麼奇怪的話。

「你是人類嗎，我怎麼感覺不到」那........那隻狐狸說話了！？

我到退了幾步，但又好奇跑回去。

「那我聞起來像甚麼？」我為了確認，所以才會問這種無聊可笑的問題。

「你是狼阿，你連你是誰都不知道？」那隻狐狸咿臉好笑的看著我。我是狼嗎...等等...那你怎麼會跑到我這邊讓我抱阿？

「我知道了，謝謝」我跟他道謝著，我也不怕他會不了解為甚麼我會跟他道謝。

「及格，以後就會有人帶領你到達能讓你回到你歸屬的道路了」那隻狐狸抹起了一口微笑後，風就開始變強，把砂石吹了起來，讓我無法睜開眼睛，而等到我睜開之後，那隻狐狸不見了。

「原來是測試阿，哈哈」我心想，並看著上頭那又圓又亮的月，月亮上面的圖案不是兔子，而是狼.....

在那裡過了一晚，我還是沒有睡好覺，夢裡一直聽到那個歌，但是到了紙條上最後一句歌詞的時候，我都記不起來，我要起來的一瞬間，我聽到了狼嚎....

----------


## Holpless

第一次打這種文(應該是從來沒打過文章吧)= =

所以有點希望能聽到一些人的回應ˊˇˋ

但是.....大家好像只是看看就跑 讓我有一低低的失望(如果只有一低低的話!你幹麻抱著枕頭哭阿!?) 我哪有?我是抱著你哭(離題)

但是我也不勉強拉(拿繩子) 我的文也沒那麼好的說(....)
但是狼野的性命掌握在你的手中哦(狼野:關我甚麼事? 不要套我阿!!)
不要 逼我哦

----------------------------------以上純屬搞笑------------------------------------

總之 這個文章還好很長的路要走的說(茶)

所以有點掉你們胃口 不好意思逆(那你怎麼還奸笑!?)

請大家敬啟期待~(中文沒有~ !!)

吼!你很煩耶! (拿槍亂掃)

各位掰掰~

----------


## 空

.

----------


## 銀嶽 影瞳

幾分鐘之後．．．．我冷不防的防們，被我一腳踹開．
→我的房門冷不防的被我一腳踹開。
這樣嗎?"
還有......
契子→楔子
是這樣吧?!
唔...
非ㄑ一ˋ而是ㄒ一ㄝˋ。

----------


## Holpless

謝謝前輩的指教 我會改的

其實在澳洲呆太久 滿頭都是英文 所以才要打文章練練中文

可惜小弟我的中文 彷彿退步好多(泣)

一些用法跟正確的字我都忘記了ˊˋ

不過我會改好低 謝謝指教ˋˇˊ

----------


## Holpless

ｐａｒｔ２　Ｔｒａｎｓｐｏｒｔ......

週日.........我回到家，第一件事就是泡咖啡，因為那些該死的夢害我完全沒睡，而且幾乎每１０分鐘被嚇醒一次，這是我做過最可怕，也最欠打的夢．

我回到我的房間，坐在我的書桌旁，並認真的看著那張紙，要是我在不解開這首歌，我看我也會過勞死.........


夜色開始佈滿整個天空，慢慢的，蟋蟀們開始演奏著好聽的音樂,而我.....我居然睡著了...而且這個時候....我並沒有做那個夢，而是一個安祥的夢。每個人都非常的開心，我也不知道為甚麼，天氣吧....但是，天氣漸漸便暗，所有人的笑聲瞬間變成慘叫跟尖叫，地上的草逐漸腐爛，從天堂花園直接掉到地獄的景點，之後.....我發現我的左半身不能控制，因為那個少年附身進去了。

「甚麼？」我的腳顫抖著，因為那個血紅的雙眼，讓我非常的恐懼....贈恨跟弒血的感覺慢慢的侵入在我的心中。

「讓我出去！」他說完後，就開始掐著我的脖子，讓我幾乎無法呼吸。

「該死的！」我試著把他的手給拉走，但是不知他哪來的怪力，讓我連一公分都沒拉走。「該死的，放開」不管我怎麼拉，怎麼扯，我還是無法讓我的脖子呼吸．我的意識愈來愈不清楚，等到我快必上眼睛時，我感覺到了某種溫熱的東西正碰觸我的臉，之後我慢慢醒了，我才知道.....那也是夢。

『心急了阿？臭傢伙』我心想，並試著動著我的身體。

『有人！』我趕緊往左邊看，我看見了一隻巨大的灰狼，正在我的旁邊看著我。

『狼.....難道，是他們所說的，帶領我回到歸路的人（狼）嗎？』

「別擔心，我不會傷害你的」那隻狼好像看見我臉上的恐懼，所以為了親近我才舔我的臉吧。

「不，我不害怕，我只是驚訝狼有著很可怕的口臭」我打趣著說著。

「是....是嗎？」他看似很尷尬的低了下頭。

「沒有，開玩笑的！別放在心上」他雖然說他沒在意，但是他的臉上寫著在意兩個字，讓我很愧咎。


過了差不多20分鐘後，我就已經可以站起了，恢復好快....從以前我就開始懷疑我自己的身體，以前小時後，我只要受傷，只要一分鐘，不需要任何藥品，就好了，那個時候我還小沒有說很驚訝，但是.......到了４年級遭車撞的時候，我手腳都被撞斷了，脊椎還被電線桿撞傷，明明要花２年去療傷，但是５個月之後，傷全部好了，連醫師都傻了.......那個時候我就知道我不同，非常的不同......

「破！把窗戶打開！」狼野敲打著我的窗戶，非常的著急。

「幹麻？很晚了耶」我不耐煩的把窗戶打開，結果狼也直接跳在我的身上，害我沒站穩而摔下來。「痛．．．痛耶」我感覺的我的頭的撕裂感，好像是跌倒害的。

「對不起，破，不過我好像聞到一種不尋常的味道」狼野道歉著，並明顯的用他的鼻子嗅了幾下，好像再找甚麼東西似的．

「有狼的味道」甚麼....他居然能聞的到。

「不愧是狼人，開始成長了嗎？」那隻狼看似在稱讚我們，但是我不覺得高興。

「我們是狼人是吧......那你來這邊幹麻？」既然有狼來到我們這邊，表示事情不小。

「我是來這邊帶你們找尋歸路」歸路......嗎？

「我知道了，但是你可以給我們一天的時間嗎？」我請求著，至少....我還能在跟我的家人還有朋友在一次接觸。

「我知道了，明天的午夜，我會在你們所稱的公園廣場等你們的到來」那隻狼說完後，就像砂石似的，被風「咻」一聲就消失了原地了。

「狼野，明天我們蹺課出去，玩一整天，這樣才不會有遺憾」雖然他猶豫了幾回，但還是答應了。 

＊＊＊＊

熱鬧的街道，熱鬧的人群，要怎麼形容那個感覺呢？就是熱鬧！
我站在一家茶店等著那個遲到的大笨蛋，狼野。

「破！」聲音是從我左邊的十字路口出來的。

「你遲到摟」等到狼野跑到我面前的時候，我用手刀打了他的頭一下。

「對不起麻，因為有些事情要做」狼野抓著他的褐色頭髮，並試著調整呼吸。

「反正有一天的時間，我們開始玩吧！」我說完後，並帶狼野進入一家KTV。

而等到我們進入了我鎖定的房間，狼野整個嚇了一跳，好像是因為看到一堆同學在那邊唱歌吧。

「你們......」狼野說著，並把頭轉向我這邊。

「拜託，你們都要搬出國外了，蹺課一天算什麼」班上那個最嚴肅的班長，竟然說出了那種話，讓狼野整個傻掉。

「你們快點進來吧，我們還有很多行程呢」一個女同學啦著我們的手進入了房間，還給我們一人一把麥克風，好像要叫我們唱。

我們不僅在KVT唱了2小時，還去了台北著名的西門町跟那些女同學買了一大堆東西，那些女的還幫狼野買了一件帶衣襯衫，而且有一些女的因為看到狼野那萌到發昏的穿著.......讓他們從鼻子上失去了很多很多的血.....

差不多78點八，我們跑到台北101，欣賞著從高空看下去的美景，燈火交加，簡直是美呆了。

「把這個美景記下來吧，狼野」我說著，並喝著那甜甜的奶茶。

「嗯....我絕對不會忘記」狼野對我笑著，並跑去跟其他同學聊天。

「狼野！我先去上一下廁所」我得到狼野他們的回應後，我就往廁所的方向走。

『不知道為什麼，肚子怪怪的....是奶茶的關係？』我問著自己，好像是太久沒喝那麼甜的奶茶了吧。

我把門給鎖好，而等到我把頭轉到前面時，另一個正站在廁所的牆邊看著我，雖然我沒感覺到殺氣，但是被他的出現嚇了一跳。

「你阿，沒聽過隱私權這個詞嗎？」我說著，並把雙手放進口袋裡看著他。

「你要耗到什麼時候？我跟你說過我要出去」他雖然說著很像他在生氣，但是他的眼神看似非常的懶散。

「快結束了，別那麼沒耐心好不好？」那句話好像動觸到他的怒氣，讓他的眼神開始變得有點生氣的樣子。

「反正你給我快一點！我不想在耽擱」他說完後，又嘆了一口氣，就消失在我的面前。


回家後，已經是10點了，我雖然已經跟我家人說我會晚回家不必等我回來在吃，但是他們還是在餐桌上等著我回家吃飯，這讓我非常的感動，所以我就一直跟他們聊著天，畢竟...這也是我最後一次跟他們吃晚餐吧。等到大家都去睡了，我才趕在我的房間的床下拉出我的行李箱把衣服都放進去，但是，我姐在我不注意的時候把門給打開，讓我大大倒抽一口氣。

「姐....你幹嘛？都不先敲門的」我緊張的說著，並慢慢把行李箱拉到我的背後。

「我才問你在幹嘛？為什麼要拿出行李箱？」她看似非常在意我身後的行李箱，但是....我不能告訴她....

「我....」我站了起來，試著去解釋，但是我完全找不出任何的理由，只是懊惱的看著她。

於是...她走過來了，我以為她要甩我一巴掌，但是....她則是把我抱的緊緊的，而她的動作讓我嚇了一跳。

「要記得回來，其實你老姐都知道，你走吧...」姐鬆開了我，她左眼旁出現了淚橫，而就這樣子看著我跳出窗外，離開了最溫暖的家........

午夜，雖然市區的燈光沒消退，加上那熱鬧的街道，但是.....公園的廣場安靜的讓人直發冷汗，樹木的被風吹來吹去，討厭的聲音在我的耳旁環繞著，讓我非常的不舒服。等到我走到了廣場的中央，我看到了狼野跟那隻狼無神的看著那藍色月亮，直到我站在月光下時，他們才把注意離轉移到我這邊。

「兩位都準備好了嗎？」那隻狼禮貌的問著，我跟狼野只是點了點頭。「很好，請站到我的身邊」我們照做，但感覺好像有什麼事情要發生。

「你想要幹嘛？」狼野好奇的問著，但是那隻狼只是對我們笑，並沒有出聲。

「牙印，transport，Northern Alaska！」Northern Alaska...，我怎麼沒想到呢...

之後我們站的地方，大概半徑10公尺，外圍出現了一大條我完全看不懂的字，而那些字環繞著我們，然後出現了5條線緩慢但準確的交叉變成了五芒星，而我竟然感覺不到地心引力，我慢慢的浮了起來，之後我們與那些稱為牙印的東西消失在人類世界的廣場......

----------


## 星空小克

不知道為什麼，應該是文字敘述的關係吧

讓我感覺這個小說的世界觀似乎表現的不太明確?

如果是因為待在澳洲太久所造成的，建議可以多多看一些中文小說或其它的書

多少會對你的敘述方面有幫助

另外換場方面也是，建議不要急急就跳到下一個畫面，試著多用一兩句句子且自然的描寫過去，看起來會更加順暢

還有就是劇情太急了，跳太快了(雖然這是很多作家都會犯的通病(被打))

還有英文方面建議用半形，這樣不懂英文的人也比較容易查(?)

----------


## 好喝的茶

話說劇情都到第二章了，怎麼文章標題還是寫契子？(汗)
另外「契子」是別字，應該是「楔子」才對……(再汗)

文章的過渡並沒有做好。像是「＊＊一小時後＊＊ 」「＊＊Ｎｏｒｔｈｅｒｎ　Ａｌａｓｋａ＊＊ 」等等應該少用，改以正常文句表達會好些。

另外就是，閣下不覺得劇情快得匪夷所思嗎？(大汗)
可以跟動物溝通是一回事，突然多出一隻狼是另一回事。
要是你一覺醒來，赫然發現床邊多出一個人類，就算是你熟悉的朋友，你也會吃一驚吧？何況是素未謀面，陌生的狼呢？(四汗)

還有主角要離開住了十幾年的家，離開相處十幾年的家人，竟然就這麼說聲「再見啦」，真是……君子之交淡如水，親友人情紙般薄嗎？(五汗)
如果不想多費唇舌描述主角怎麼捨不得家園，可以改寫成，灰狼欺騙主角只是探個路，到達目的地才知道上了賊船，一去不回頭XD

敝茶看到文章有不少地方可以發揮。與主題相關，扣緊主線劇情的地方，不要輕易放過喔……

----------


## a70701111

楔子
標點符號出了大問題……
可是這樣子挑會不會又是輸入法的問題阿？
最近常遇到挺多獸都是因為輸入法的問題導致標點符號出現大量的問題。
第一個『[]』的部分盡量使用引號代替，如果只能用鍵盤輸入，可能就需要自然輸入法的協助。另外全形的『．．．』也盡量寫成這樣『……』，這個符號叫做刪節號，是以三個點為一組一次使用兩組的方式。
不過本來就是開頭，要看的地方也偏多，我就先繼續看下去吧。

第一章
不用特別把字體放大拉……(就算修改過也不用這樣)
這樣看起來反而比較奇怪。
括弧跟引號沒有分開，所以看起來也特別辛苦。
要練習中文的話，不只是自己，標點符號的地方也要好好練習阿。
場景跳的地方也跳得很兇……
以地點說名來看，這也是在本土所發生的事情，雖然想要寫出詭譎的樣子，但是這樣看來我卻不覺得有這麼一回事。可以多看看別人的文章或者書籍，盡量多吸收一些知識在下筆，感覺上也會比較好。
另外，在未完結前請在文章結尾處加上『待續』的字樣。

第二章
真的沒有半個句號……
建議不要使用『．』來代替『。』，因為在文法使用上本身就是不對的。
時間序真的跳的好快阿……
快到我都覺得開始混亂跟感到不可思議了。
還有話語的使用方式記得要多注意，例如這句：
〔別擔心，我不會傷害你的〕一個像是中年男子的聲音，在我耳邊說著． 

過了幾分鐘之後，我的意識清楚了，手腳也能動了之後，我發現那個聲音並不是從人類的口中說出來，而是我旁邊的狼……

〔原來是狼阿，呵〕我帶著悠閒的臉龐，看著那隻巨大的灰狼。

〔原來你已經發覺到，你可以跟動物溝通阿〕那隻狼看似驚訝。

角色才剛出現，怎麼可能憑藉一句話就斷定對方能語動物溝通？
這位角色在前提下，是完全互不相識的喔。
此點就是設定上的一點點問題。
其他的劇情看起來也會有著需要解釋的地方……可惜是文中都沒有去詳加的寫過，以上就參考看看吧。

BY.小迪 2009/4/7

----------


## Holpless

原來阿.....我會好好改進的
不過我.....老實說....我到現在才知道中文句點怎麼打(被打)
不過我會把文章拉長一點 不必擔心低(誰擔心阿= =)
不過有新的路人跑來我這邊看我的文章 我好高興＞口＜
所以我會盡量把文章改好的!
不過還真是抱歉呢 原來大家都看的那麼辛苦的說 ˊˋ
所以我一有時間我就會過來加拉文章
謝謝大大們的指教

----------


## 星空小克

> 原來阿.....我會好好改進的
> 不過我.....老實說....我到現在才知道中文句點怎麼打(被打)
> 不過我會把文章拉長一點 不必擔心低(誰擔心阿= =)
> 不過有新的路人跑來我這邊看我的文章 我好高興＞口＜
> 所以我會盡量把文章改好的!
> 不過還真是抱歉呢 原來大家都看的那麼辛苦的說 ˊˋ
> 所以我一有時間我就會過來加拉文章
> 謝謝大大們的指教


記得別為了加長文章而讓文章便糟~這是最切忌的XD

----------


## Holpless

請問大大們,我要怎麼改主題 還是我要在一張主題放真文?
因為我還沒狼之幼稚園裡畢業( 靠= = 這從哪來的?)
加上那個「」這個符號 我要怎麼用鍵盤裡打出來?因為我只能從tool拉出來而已
各位大大救救我這小狼好不好(哭)

----------


## 空

.

----------


## 好喝的茶

敝茶不知道你是用什麼輸入法，不知道怎麼幫你。(汗)
我是打倉頡的，打標點符號很簡單。
「」是Z難金木，Z難金水。
『』是Z難金竹，Z難金戈。
。是Z難日木。
，是Z難日月。
︰是Z難日大。
！是Z難日十。
？是Z難日戈。
……是Z難日中，Z難日中。

大致如此。

----------


## 星空小克

我是用新注音輸入法的
「」『』是 Ctrl+Shift+9 & 0(在字母IOP上面的)(可以選字)

，是Ctrl+,
。是Ctrl+.
：是Ctrl+Shift+;
；是Ctrl+;
！是Shift+1(字母Q上面的)(會依照全行半形兒有兩種不同變化)
？是Shift+/(右 Shift 的左邊鍵)(會依照全行半形兒有兩種不同變化)
至於……的話，我個人是習慣用......代替(被滅)

大概就是這樣吧

如果你把你用得輸入法講出來，大家才知道要怎麼教你XD

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

敝狼都是用CTRL+ALT+,叫出小鍵盤，再來選擇，這樣出來都全形的

比較方便，不過這見仁見智囉，

P.S敝狼是用新注音的。

----------


## Holpless

Ｐａｒｔ　３　Ｅｌｄｅｒ　ｏｆ　ｔｈｅ　ｗｏｌｆ

在Northern Alaska (阿拉斯加的南部）雖然寒冷，不過因為白雪的美麗，會讓人忘記阿拉斯加的寒冷。突然一陣亮光在白雪上發亮著，過沒幾分鐘，圖案跟文字快速的從左邊圍出了一個陣，之後出現了２名男孩跟一隻巨大的灰狼，從五芒星中跳出來。

『這個....太神奇了吧？』我驚訝的看著眼前的白色世界，並沈溺在自然的香味中。

「哇！好漂亮哦！」狼野大叫著，並躺在雪上用著”雪天使”。

「兩位，請到這邊來」那隻狼帶領我們進入了一座樹林。

我們一下左轉，一下右轉，爬了一對時間的山坡，等到我們爬上頂端之後，我們才看的到一個大大的洞穴。

「這是我們的洞穴，請到裡面歇一會兒吧」那隻狼指示著我們，並自行跑進那個洞穴。

「我們進去吧」我沒等到狼野的回答，就直接走下去。

「等...等等我麻，真是的」狼野快步跟上。

等到我們進去，我們沒有被那些狼敵視，而是用親切得眼神看著我們，途中我們還看到一群小狼在旁邊玩耍著，而狼野因為看它們可愛，所以離開了我的身邊跑去跟牠們玩。我現在對狼的印象非常的改觀，我以前以為狼是很神祕又很自我的生物，但是今日我看到的狼群，給我的是和藹及溫柔的感覺。

等到我走在深入時，我看見了一隻比之前的灰狼還要巨大的白狼，但好像是歲月的增長，使的它看起來很蒼老，而且我還看到那隻灰狼在跟白狼交談著，但因為距離的關係，使的我完全聽不到。

「兩位」灰狼叫著我們，我才回去，並用這吃奶的力氣把在小狼堆裡的狼野給拖出來。

「長老，這兩位就是傳說中的狼人」灰狼幫我們介紹著。

「我叫做虎彥‧破」我禮貌的自我介紹著。

「我叫做邱藤‧狼野」狼野則是給牠大大的笑容。

「你們好，我是這裡的長老，我叫做Nike」那位長老的聲音，非常的溫柔，好像在跟自己的孩子講話似的。

「請問.....全世界應該不可能只有我們是狼人吧？」我想要確認，我有沒有同伴。

「有....但是只是曾經，在我還小得時候，是我第一次也是最後一次看到狼人，他們卓越的能力遠超過狼，精密的思考能力則永超過人類，而且非常關愛我們，但是....不知道為什麼，狼人不知不覺的被自然給排除掉了，但是我現在非常的高興能在聞到狼人的味道」長老越說它的眼淚就流的更多，連我都覺得心痛.....

「總而言之，你們應該累了，早點休息吧....」長老往洞穴外的暴風雪看了一下。「明天，暴風雪大概就散了，我們在為你們做點事」長老笑著說，但是他的最後一句話，讓我有點奇怪。

洞穴裡，不但不冷，還很溫暖，但是我還是睡不著，大概是想家吧....但是下定決心的事情就是要做到底，不然我幹嘛費那麼多勁來著邊幹嘛？野餐也不必跑這麼遠....我往狼野的方向看，他還在跟那些小狼玩耍，他永遠都是那樣，這麼容易就能跟其他人打成一片，這個也難不倒他吧....哈哈...

「撲殺破！」我聽到這句話而趕緊抬頭，我看到狼野率領全部的小狼來攻擊我，牠們的小爪子讓我又癢又痛，簡直哭笑不得。「等等....我投降，好養！不要這樣，哈哈哈」我被牠們的小爪子弄的快笑死，之後我的睡意也跟著突襲我的意識，讓我在笑的途中失去意識，之後所有的小狼包刮狼野，一起睡著了，而那個時候，我的惡夢終於放過我了.....

對我來說這也是一個溫馨的家吧...

待續.......

----------


## Holpless

對不起哦 各位大大
這篇有點少 所以下一篇我會好好補償補償你們的ˊˇˋ
希望大家不會看到快睡覺.....

----------


## 空

.

----------


## Holpless

Ｐａｒｔ　４　Ｗｈｏ　ｙｏｕ　ｒｅａｌｌｙ　ａｒｅ？

清晨的來臨，使的外面樹上的小鳥開始歌頌著，而洞穴裡的狼們則漸漸起床伸伸懶腰或出去享受著外面涼爽的風。

而我們呢？則是被一群小狼給埋起來了，但好像因為太溫暖吧，我們這邊都還在睡覺。

『嗚.....天亮啦？』我的頭從小狼堆裡跑出來，頭上還有一隻小狼在睡覺。

「你醒啦？破？」狼野站在外面對我微笑著。

「嗯....」我小心翼翼的起來，盡量不去碰到還在熟睡的小狼並把我頭上的小狼給放在我之前睡過的地方。「這麼早起來幹嘛？」我雙手抱著後腦杓，悠閒的問著狼野。

「沒事.....只是我想要吹一下風罷了」狼野說完便閉上眼睛感受著迎面而來的風。

『是嗎？』我看了他一下，便跟他一起感受著風。


等到所有的狼都起床的時候，長老帶著差不多15隻狼帶我們去一個秘密的地方。

「現在，你們因為跟人類接觸的時間太過久，所以要到遺跡幫你們把你們的狼之血液給甦醒過來」長老邊在途中說著。

我們不講話，只是跟著牠們去那所謂的遺跡，等到我們到達了遺跡，我們驚訝了一會兒。遺跡比原先的狼之洞穴還要大，而且裡面的岩石鑲有銀白色的鑽石，在陽光照射的時候，景象就跟進入天堂的路口一樣，銀白色的步道。

之後我們的路線愈來愈矮小也愈來愈暗，之後變成了伸手不見五指的黑暗道路，最後還得爬著進去，一些尖尖的石頭，搓著讓我快痛死。我們快到達了目的地時，我們聽到了歌聲，而那個歌聲讓我更加快速的爬進去，不管那些石頭所帶來的疼痛，因為那個聲音就是我在學校聽到的歌聲.....我爬到那邊的時候，因為沒料到下面沒有路，直接摔了下去讓我痛個半死....

「痛...」我摸著我受傷的頭，並爬了起來。

這個遺跡好大....差不多30公尺高，但是寬大的讓我無法計算，之後我看見了亮藍色的燈光往我的左手邊發亮著，而我看到的是一隻白狼在那邊唱著歌，並移動著一顆顆非常巨大的銀色水晶，大的讓我傻掉.....

「fire, water, wind, and earth, are the powers of the nature」那隻白狼哼著歌，並移動著那些水晶，製造出不同的光線角度與顏色，讓我非常的佩服。

「神聖的歌頌者，我們來這邊，是想要請你開啟這兩隻狼人的狼之血脈」長老看似非常尊敬的對著那隻白狼說話。

「狼人嗎？哈哈，好久沒聽到這個詞了」白狼連一眼都沒看著我們，只是一邊的哼著歌，一邊的調整著水晶的角度。

那幾分鐘，我們就一直等那隻白狼停下腳步，好好的正眼的對著我們，雖然我有點不喜歡他對我們的態度，但是他是一個唯一能幫助我們的狼，而說上他，他有著非常獨特的毛的顏色，是一個比任何白狼更接近雪白的狼，他有著非常清澈的藍眼，整體上非常的讓人感到看到天使的感覺。

「你們兩個過來吧」那隻狼打斷了我的思想，並叫著我們過去他的身邊「我的名字叫做歌頌者，是第2百57任的遺跡歌頌者」2百57任！？難怪長老會對他那麼尊敬....

歌頌者像似在等著我報上名來的看著我們，「我叫做虎彥‧破」我自我介紹著。

「我叫做邱藤‧狼野」狼野也跟著報上名字。

「虎彥‧破跟邱藤‧狼野，還記得我的聲音嗎？」歌頌者像是在測試我們的記憶力似的問著我們。

「我們還記得」我跟狼野異口同聲的說出來。

「好，在開啟你們的狼之血脈時，我必須把你們最珍貴的東西作為等價交換」白狼說著，並把離他最近的水晶移了一點點，之後一個光線照射進入另一個水晶，一個接一個，光線連接了所有的水晶，之後那遠本黑暗的遺跡，被放射出去的光線給亮了起來，讓我非常的感嘆。

You must go to the east, go to the west~

The road is rocky and way is far~

It's a dangerous trail, a difficult quest~

If you want to know, who you really are~



There are the voice all around you~

To comfort and to guide you ~

Father and teacher, powerful creatures~

And the voice that sing inside you~



Or you can turn back around~

Run alone home~

Back to the place where your friends are~

Perhaps that is best, you need the rest~

Who wants to go on a ridiculous quest~



Unless you want to know~

you truely want to know~

who you really are~

Who are you..........我聽到了最後一句歌詞時，我看到了許許多多的圖案，以不同的顏色去話。

「嗚！」歌頌者像上嚎叫著，但是對我們來說，並不是在叫....

who are you？ 我們一聽到這句話時，每隻狼，包刮長老，一起嚎叫著。面前的巨大的岩版上，出現了巨大的鷹，看似在天空中翱翔著...銳利的眼神，彷彿告訴著我們它是天空的支配者。

「嗚」狼的嚎叫，切換了岩版上的圖案，出現了巨大的熊在嚎叫著，表示著它有著無比的力量，力量的使用者。

「嗚」之後出現了令人害怕的圖案，山貓邪惡的眼神，像是贈恨與恐懼的化身。「

嗚」遠本冷性的色彩慢慢的變成了溫暖的顏色，之後出現了許許多多的麋轆在草原上優遊的奔跑著，一個接一個，溫柔的眼神，表示著新生命的創造者。「

嗚」溫柔的眼神開始與溫暖的顏色轉變，變成了詭異又討厭的感覺，也出現了一隻看似非常許多的鬼計的狐狸，正奸笑著，好像告訴著我們，它是鬼計的操縱者。「

嗚」我們聽到的時候，我開始無力了起來，有著異常的睡意，之後發現了一支美麗的白狼在岩壁上像著月亮嚎叫著，歌頌著那美麗的圓月，之後我跟狼野一並倒下，我們才發現，狼是神聖的歌頌者........

「等價交換，人類的記憶，與狼的血脈」歌頌者說完後，毫叫了一番。

「安心的睡覺吧...狼的孩子」我還有一點意識的時候，我聽到了從長老口裡那溫柔的聲音，之後不知不覺的睡著了。



我是誰？我在那裡？我該做什麼？......我不知道.....待續..................






作者廢話區

其實那首歌是在Balto 2  The Wolf Quest中的一首歌，叫做Who you really are?
這個是他的網址，真的很好聽，他也跟著訴說著古代的傳說呢～
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8gkbK9xiXpg
希望這一篇不會太無聊
還有因為我要搬家了，所以週六大概不能打文章吧
祝大家復活節快樂摟︿︿

----------


## 好喝的茶

我看到「Who are you x8..........」時不禁笑了XD

既然提到「每句歌詞都出現不同圖案」，這裏又是本節關鍵處，文章也不算太長，何不詳細一點描寫？
例如︰

Who are you……白狼高聲吟聲著，牠正右方的水晶泛起天藍的亮光，裏頭浮現著一個圖騰，是老鷹的眼睛，銳利而霸道。

白狼深吸一口氣，又唱起第二句「Who are you……」。隨即，赭紅的兇光從牠左前的水晶閃現，一雙棕熊爪子的圖案在裏面如心跳一般忽大忽小變動著，那是力量的象徵。

(中略)(被打爛)

最後，白狼再重覆唱了一次，正前的水晶發出更猛烈的銀光，蓋過所有晶體，甚至把我的視野吞噬。
然後我看到了一個抽象的，仰頭嗥叫狼圖騰。牠彷彿在叫著，叫著我的名字……


類似這樣，當然這麼寫要多費不少功夫XD

----------


## Holpless

> 我看到「Who are you x8..........」時不禁笑了XD
> 
> 既然提到「每句歌詞都出現不同圖案」，這裏又是本節關鍵處，文章也不算太長，何不詳細一點描寫？
> 例如︰
> 
> Who are you……白狼高聲吟聲著，牠正右方的水晶泛起天藍的亮光，裏頭浮現著一個圖騰，是老鷹的眼睛，銳利而霸道。
> 
> 白狼深吸一口氣，又唱起第二句「Who are you……」。隨即，赭紅的兇光從牠左前的水晶閃現，一雙棕熊爪子的圖案在裏面如心跳一般忽大忽小變動著，那是力量的象徵。
> 
> ...



茶大（可以這樣叫你嗎）

你也太高估我了吧..... 不過還是很高興你能給我這麼好的建議

其實那個時候....我真的無法轉變成那樣 哀...詞窮

不過我還是會改的  因為明天要跟我哥哥他們一起搬到新家 所以得敢快打一打

總之還是很謝謝你的捧場跟建議啦ˊˇˋ

----------


## 好喝的茶

直接叫我茶就好，我不是什麼偉大的妖怪XD

這的確是不容易寫，不過偶爾有空的話，挑戰自己也不錯。反正失敗了又不會怎麼樣。嗯？

多看白話文書藉可以學習句型結構，多看文言文書藉可以幫助精煉文字。
總之就是，加油喔XD

----------


## a70701111

這篇感覺上比上篇好多了些……
歌頌的地方我還是不能說太多，這是個人的設定方面。
不過，這遺跡的形容方面倒是可圈可點，以單方面的觀點來看，通路跟景物都是不可少的言詞，雖然只是這位角色單方面的看法，這樣就夠了。
另外：

這個遺跡好大....差不多30高尺高

錯字。
雖然有檢查過，但有錯字的話還是改一下吧。
還有養成檢察文章的習慣，之後的這種錯誤發生機率就會很低了。

----------


## Holpless

我剛剛本來要改文章的....但是被我哥拖近房間睡覺＝ ＝

現在我先偷偷上來告訴你們

明天還要把家具搬進家裡＝ ＝.....

唉阿！！ 我哥又要把我拖近房間裡了ˊ口ˋ

對不起各位大大呢

茶大的建議 我覺得我還沒到那個境界 我之前要打這個文章的時候 我想到了一大堆路去打 但是.........有一些都實現不出來＝ ＝ 都太遠了 要多打一些beginning 不然大大們搞不好或燒了我的帖＝ ＝川

總之 不到下週，絕對不可能把文章的改給用好

加上因為假期開始了 應該會把文章給推的更遠 更好玩 

搞不好還會有狼寫男孩 2的說（笑） 

（被哥哥拖近房間了） 救命阿Ｑ口Ｑ

----------


## Holpless

Ｐａｒｔ　５　Ｗｈｏ　ａｍ　Ｉ？

清晨的陽光，照在我的臉上，把我弄醒了。

「嗚....這裡是哪？」我盤坐著，並看了看裡面的洞穴。

「嗚」有人？

我轉向我的右手邊，看著一個褐色頭髮的少年，慢慢的甦醒。

「這裡是哪阿？」他問著跟我一樣的問題。

「我也不知道」我回答，但是他一聽到我的聲音時，他整個嚇了一跳。

「你誰阿？」他疑惑的看著我，但是...我不知道我是誰。

「我....我不知道」我把視線移開，努力的想著我的名字，但是...我還是想不起來。

「我也是耶，嘿嘿」都不知道自己名字了，還可以笑的出來！？

「那表示你也不知道這裡是哪吧」我問了一個連我都覺得很笨的問題。

「不知道」我就知道.....

我感覺到有人在我的背後看著我，我警覺性的往後看，我旁邊的那位少年好像也跟我一樣往後看。

「你們醒啦？」我們看到了一隻巨大的灰狼，跟另一隻比他大的白狼正眼的看著我們，但是我感覺不到一點敵意。

「我叫做Nike，是這個狼群的長老，我旁邊的這位叫做Swift，是我族群中的首領」長老連旁邊的灰狼的名字都報上，雖然發現了灰狼被搶先報名而不滿的臉神，不過我依然覺得這位長老是個非常疼愛他人的狼。

「我....」我雖然想報上名字，但是我才發現....我沒有名字。

「你叫做虎彥‧破」我充滿驚訝的看著幫我報上名字的長老，並自己末念著我自己的名字。

「而你呢，叫做邱藤‧狼野」長老往我旁邊的少年微笑的說著，而那個少年則開心的抱著那位長老。

在我們還在開心聽到自己真正的名字的時候，出現了許許多多的跑步聲朝向我們。「破哥哥，狼野哥哥！」一群小狼直接跳上我們的身上，而我跟邱藤 ‧狼野正享受著與小狼玩耍或聽長老說著他的故事的時光。雖然我忘記了所有的記憶，但是我還是知道，這裡就是我的家.....


隔天，我們跟Swift來到了瀑布的下層，因為正好是春天，所以原本結凍的瀑布，像是被給予新生命一樣的流動著，旁邊的雪明顯的融化著，綠色的葉子正在覆蓋著土地，簡直像個仙境。

「現在我要開始教你們如何使用牙印」Swift解說著，並叼著一支樹枝在還沒溶解的雪上畫著一個圖案，看似文字，但我完全看不懂。

「牙印是一種神祕的自然力量，雖然每隻狼都有這種能力，但是這種能力早已被神給封鎖了，但是在200多年前，有一個種族叫做狼人，他們的能力比狼還要卓越及強大，而他們把牙印用出了許許多多不同的式，如火，水，土，風，及時，這些事最大的分類，每個分類都出現上萬種式，而且還有組合式的牙印，但是那些要你們自己去發掘，我只能教你們我所知道的」雖然聽起來有點不負責任，不過我只想知道我生存的目的，這個應該可以幫助我....


之後我們學習著感受著自然的氣、破壞力、及溫柔，而後還教著我們每個屬性的牙印手勢，以及操縱自然的感覺，例如：火的手勢多在於爪跟撕，想像著火的破壞力，水呢？是在於柔和的手勢，想像著水的滋潤....

但是用到時之牙印時，我被轉移到了另一個時空，結果等到我回神時我發現我還在同個位置，但是並不是在我遠本的時空。我在四處走走，並找到了狼之洞穴，但是我感覺不出家的感覺，於是我在走進一點看看，但是我發現了一群看似人的人影慢慢的走進狼之洞穴，而在同時我聽到了歡笑聲...而且我發現了一隻小白狼在跟一個人玩，那隻小白狼聞起來有一點像長老，但是我還是有一點不確定，我無法看到跟他玩的那一個人，但是到達了一些距離時，我才發現...那個是狼人，就表示...我被轉移到長老還是小的時候，不過他小的時候還真是可愛，難怪他會跟他玩，我回去一定抓他的弱點，哈哈。

「你將來會成為一個偉大的白狼」我隱約的聽到那句話，雖然我試著去觀看那些人的臉，但是因為距離有點遠，加上沒有一個人是我認識的。「狼人們！轉移陣地吧...這個狼之洞穴已經有了他們需要的領導者了」狼人.....而並我發現了一件事，那群狼人的領導者....跟我有點相似，但是我還是不知道他是誰....

「鐮，你的兒子破怎麼辦？」破！？不就是我嗎？

「把他送到人類的世界吧，我並沒有資格當他的父親，加上這個戰爭不需要牽扯他進來」看似黯然的聲音，刺痛著我的心，雖然我在流淚，但...我遽然在笑....

之後整個時間被靜止了，眼前的景象快速的離我遠去，而我進入了一個巨大的時空，雖然我想看見我父親的臉，但是我不打算跑回去...因為我已經有了一個大家庭....我轉頭，微笑的看著迎面而來的白光，等到我穿越了光時，我發現我又回來了原來的時空。

「怎麼了嗎？破？」狼野疑惑的看著我。

「什麼？」我不是跑回一個時空了嗎？

「剛剛你呆了一下，我還以為你怎麼了勒」他對我微笑著，便牽起我的手，開始跑像狼之洞穴。「快點吧，晚餐時間到了悠」他依然的笑著。

「嗯...」我老爸叫做廉嗎...

之後我看見了另一面的我，正對我微笑著。「剛剛的景象還不錯吧？」他微笑的看著我。

「那是你用的？」我驚訝，而之後我才發現，我的身體自己在動，看來是他在操縱著吧...

「沒錯，只是給你的一點小禮物，畢竟你讓我出來了，也讓我再次回到了我的窩」他說著，並看著旁邊的綠色森林。

「有可能....他還活著哦」他一說完，就消失了...

『什麼？他是....難道！』我的眼淚自動的飄了下來，看來是感動吧。

結果在我還沒回神的時，我的身體往一棵大樹前衝去，之後...「蹦！！」我重重撞上那棵大樹，之後是痛讓我回神....

「破，你是要跑去哪阿？」狼野在旁邊無言的搖頭。

「狼野你欠扁！火　暴！」我生氣的把左手快速的舉起來，用著爪的手勢，之後火紅色的文字從手心上變大，並出現一個火紅色陣，之後往狼野那邊爆出一顆巨大的火球。

「靠！你來真的！水　刃！」之後狼野舉出左手的手掌，並出現了水藍色的陣在他的手上，把我的火球給切成兩半，而我的火球瞬間蒸發了。（因為是水麻）

在我們兩個互相攻擊的時候，我們背後都出現了一顆大石頭重重的打在我們的頭上，讓我們直接摔個狗吃屎。

「別再玩了」我們中間使用土之牙印的Swift正滿頭青筋的看著我們。

「對不起...」我跟狼野一同的道歉。

之後我們就回到了我們的窩，並跟其他的狼一起玩耍，聊天，每天過著非常充實跟快樂。之後我都會晚上抽空看著天上那美麗的月亮，並想像著我真實父親的臉....




就這樣我終於知道我到底是誰了....我是...虎彥‧破！狼廉之子......待續




作者廢話區

我終於把beginning給打完了 

我現在想要把文章推到我想要的地方

我是覺得啦 我是把狼血男孩變成2 還是繼續在這裡打呢？ 我不知道

誰能給我建議阿？

----------


## Holpless

Ｐａｒｔ　６ Ｔｈｅ　Ｎｅｗ　Ｗａｙ　Ｏｆ　Ｔｈｅ　Ｈｏｍｅ

一個年輕的麋轆正逃離殺手的追逐，但是...牠有可能永遠都不知道到底是誰在追著牠，之後麋轆的下巴被一隻手整個扳了一圈，骨頭的破碎、脫落的聲音，在雪白的樹林裡能聽的清清楚楚，麋轆的血染紅了身旁皎潔的白雪....完美的殺手，狼人開始動手把麋轆背起來，並走回了他的歸屬，狼之洞穴。

在那白髮少年途中的上空出現了一個影子快速的跳了下來，背上出現了許多大型草食動物的屍體，多半是頭被扭斷。

「你抓到了幾隻了？狼野？」少年問著，剛跳下來的褐髮少年。

「6隻，你呢？」褐髮少年回應，並用著他大大的綠眼看著他。

「7隻，這應該夠大家吃，我們快回家吧，不然讓大家餓著就不好了」白髮少年說完後，變加緊腳步衝向他們所謂的家，狼之洞穴。

兩位少年帶著屍體到達了一座巨大的洞穴，並開始大聲的嚎叫，之後出現了許多狼慢慢的走了出來，但大部分則是幼狼跟年長的狼。

「破哥哥，狼野哥哥，一起玩好不好？」一個小白狼正用它的牙齒扯著稱為破的狼人的褲子。

「晚點可以嗎？我們兩個等等要去Swift的地方，晚點就跟你們玩」雖然看到了那些小狼失望的臉很心痛，但是修行還是比玩耍重要了一點點。


10年了.....季節跟氣候雖然沒有變，但是族群的每一隻年輕茁壯的狼各各的離開了狼之洞穴，紛紛追尋著自己的開始，只剩下年長跟幼小的狼跟著Swift 還有長老Nike，加上...我跟狼野。


我跟狼野來到了原本的修行場，並看到Swift在跟長老交談著，沒發現我們的存在，過了幾分鐘之後，他們才察覺到了我們的存在，並招手要我們過去。

「怎麼了？」我問著，並看著那兩個狼。

「今天修行就取消吧，你們打獵也累了，回去休息吧」灰狼Swift說完後，就推了我的背一下，明顯的在告訴我們，我們需要一些空間。

「好，早點回來」我口袋插進我那渾身傷痕的牛仔褲，悠閒的跟狼野回去狼之洞穴，但在途中我們先跑到了旁邊的湖邊洗了一下沾血的臉跟手。

「狼野，你的頭髮又長了，過來吧」我看到了狼野那微長的褐髮，便指示著他背對著我坐下。「才沒注意個幾天，你的頭髮就長了這麼多，真是的」我假裝抱怨著，並欣賞的眼前的美景，雪白的森林與潔淨的湖面....

「是嗎？對了！你哪來的新刀阿？」他雖然這樣問我，但他應該早已知道答案。

「從獵人身上拿到的」我不在乎的回答著，並削掉一些狼野的頭髮。

「你又去獵獵人了？」他講的好像我天天都去那樣做似的，雖然我真的幾乎天天都去做那種事。

「他們先跑進我們的領域的，加上他們看我就直接對我開槍了，所以我沒有理由讓他活下來，那些人類總是這樣，以身試法，絕沒個有學乖」我邊說，並用那銳利的小刀削減著狼野的頭髮。「好了.....嘿嘿」狼野像是對我那個奸笑顫抖了幾下，結果被我大力的從地上推進湖裡，他在水裡面滑稽的動作，讓我笑的肚子好痛。

「討...討厭，你明知道我討厭水的！」他抱怨著，並著急的從水裡面爬出來。

「不這樣你就會不去洗澡，去換衣服吧，免得感冒」我帶著笑臉的拿起我每天都會帶的毛巾，並丟給那渾身都是水的狼野。

「哼！水 　破！」狼野使出了水藍色的牙印陣，之後胡裡的水受狼野操控而衝飛到我的上空，之後整個打在我的身上，讓我整個濕透了.....

「哈哈哈！你的樣子好好笑哦，哈哈」狼野看著全身濕透的我，便在地上邊笑邊打滾。

「是是是...我很好笑，快點走吧」我直接丟下快笑出魂魄的狼野，自己回到洞穴。

「等...等等我，哈哈...」狼野抱著肚子，用另一支手抓著石頭來挺著笑到無力的身體。

『你還給我邊笑邊叫我等，讓我停下來殺了你阿？』我頭上爆出一個超大的筋，並快步走到他的眼前，並狠狠的敲了一下他的頭。

「對...對不起」他被我拖著，頭上的傷出現巨大的腫包，並回到洞穴裡。


之後我們就這樣提早回去了洞穴，我們雖然不知道為什麼這次修行會取消，但是看到那些小狼開心的臉龐，我們選擇不去計較，並跑到小狼那邊跟他們玩耍著。

午夜，我們造料了所有的小狼進入夢鄉後，便走到洞穴的洞口看著天空上那圓亮的月亮。

「狼野、破，過來一下」Swift 在我們背後叫著我們，好像是要我們找長老的樣子。

等到我們看到長老的時候，我發現了他臉上的微笑多了一份悲傷。

「怎麼了嗎？」我擔憂著，因為我知道長老臉上的微笑並沒有顯示出他真正的心情。

「經過我們的討論，我們覺得...該是讓你們走的時候了」長老說著，又多了一點點淚光。

「我聽不懂，這到底是什麼意思？」狼野露出了不安及悲傷，雖然我們都知道他們在講什麼，但是我們永遠都想要確認他說的話。

「其實你們只是回到了歸路，但是現在正是你們開始尋找你們自己的道路，現在只不過是個開始....」Swift 說著，聲音帶滿著許多的不捨及哀傷。

『這天來了...』我在心裡面說著，雖然不捨，但是我永遠都知道這個窩，我遲早會離開。

「我們知道了，我也清楚」我說著，而眼袋上的眼淚不知不覺的流了下來，並慢慢的走近長老的面前，便抱他抱的緊緊的，努力去記著他所給我的溫暖，因為有可能我永遠不會回來.....


「狼野...」我不語的看著他，等著他過來交換，過了幾分鐘後，狼野直接抱著長老哭著。

我抱了Swift一下，便對他微笑著，之後我的眼淚又流了下來，結果Swift直接舔掉我的眼淚，並把頭靠近我的胸膛，讓我非常的溫暖。「Swift，這幾年，真的很謝謝你....」我道謝，雖然這個恩情是永遠也道謝不完的，但是我還是對他說聲謝謝。

「沒什麼，我才要高興有人可以讓我教呢，哈哈」Swift大笑著。「還有..破，自己的道路，是需要他人的指引的與伴同的，加上...世界上並沒有不可能跟巧合，相信自然給你的道路吧」Swift的言語，我全都懂，只差一件事，我這條路的終點到底是什麼？




之後我們在這個洞穴待上了最後一晚，這個家所經過的每一件事.....會成為我最美的回憶....待續.....

----------


## Holpless

Ｐａｒｔ　７　Ｔｈｅ　Ｎｅｗ　Ａｄｖｅｎｔｕｒｅ　ｏｆ　Ｗｏｌｆ　Ｗａｙ

我最不想要的太陽，開始慢慢的從東邊升起，所有的生物開始起床作事，但是只有我跟狼野那一整天沒在睡，正安撫著那些睡的正熟的小狼們。

「狼野」我小聲的叫著狼野，暗示著他我們要走了。

「知道了」狼野回應，並慢慢的站起來，盡量的不出聲。

等到我們全部整理好後，我們便開始走出狼之洞穴，享受著最後的涼風。「狼野哥哥、破哥哥，你們要去哪裡？」一隻小狼的聲音，讓其他小狼們都警覺的跳起來，並紛紛把我跟狼野圍住。

「我們要出去個幾天」我撒謊著，但我連撒謊的原因都不知道....

「你是不要跟其他狼一樣的離開這裡？我不要...我不要！」那隻小白狼直接的哭了起來，其他的也紛紛開始哭了....讓我分常不捨。「我們想要一直跟你們在一起，拜託」帶頭的小狼一直請求著，讓我真的無法拒絕。

「你們在吵什麼？！」Swift大吼著，讓那些幼狼都嚇的縮起尾巴。

「孩子們，破跟狼野，他們要開始他們的旅程，不要再讓他們感覺難受了」長老開始說服著幼狼們，並請著Swift不要這麼兇。

「可是....」小白狼低著頭哭泣著，看來是小狼中最不想讓我們走的。

於是我慢慢的走到小白狼的眼前，並摸著他的頭。「你將來會成為很偉大的白狼」我說了這句話，讓長老整個嚇到，看來是因為這是他小時候聽過的話吧....

「破...」長老看似傻掉的看著我，而我則是微笑的看著他，看著他開始流淚，看來是想到了那個時候吧....

「長老，那個預言已經實現在你的身上了，現在....我也要開始許出這個預言」我站了起來，並走出了洞穴。

「破哥哥！要回來看我們哦！」那些小狼直直的看著我們，等著我的答案。

「嗯，一定！」我帶著笑臉說完後，繼續遠離洞穴。

「別擔心長老了，有我在，沒問題」Swift帶著笑臉的說著。

「知道了！」狼野停了下來跟他們揮手後，便跟上我的腳步。

「嗚！」所有的狼紛紛的嗥叫著，好像對我們說著，永別了。

狼野眼淚像瀑布一樣的跑了出來，並跟我離開了我們永遠的家....狼之洞穴。

「破...」狼野像似擔憂的看著我。

「我沒事...」我並沒有說我沒哭，我只是...不像讓他們看到我哭的樣子....



＊＊＊＊

快到領域的邊緣，我們的不捨才放開了我們。

「破，我們現在要去哪裡？」狼野無神的看著地上。

「我們要去歌頌者的遺跡，他會指引的」我站在一顆岩石上，看著遺跡的方向。

等到我們到達了遺跡，遺跡依舊是閃亮銀白，等到我們能看到水晶時，歌頌者正安靜的看著岩壁，讓我覺得很奇怪。

「我知道你們要來，我一直在等你們呢」歌頌者對我們微笑著，便走到水晶旁坐著，好像在等著我們發問似的。

「歌頌者...我們要怎麼尋找路線的線索？」我疑惑的問著，並跪下低著頭，請歌頌者指引，而我的動作讓狼野整個嚇到。

「破....」狼野看似非常不捨我這樣的請求，但是...我想要讓歌頌者這對我有多麼重要...

「我知道了，起來吧....」歌頌者看似不捨，並跑到我面前用頭頂著我。「其實，每個從狼之洞穴的狼，都對我請求著答案，但是我都只跟他們說一句話.....那就是聽從自然的聲音並跟著自然所給你的路線」歌頌者說完後，並走進了黑暗，便消失在我們的面前。

之後狼的圖騰正在旁邊閃爍著，雖然它想要告訴我什麼，但是...我不知道是什麼

雖然狼野正要跑去找歌頌者，但是被我拉住了，我搖著頭，暗示著狼野不可以過去，便走出了遺跡，感受著涼風。

『自然的指引嗎？』我思考著，並看了看周圍。

之後另一個我漸漸的跑了出來，依舊只有我可以看見他。「那個傢伙說的是，感受著自然的力量，越跟你同步的力量，越會是指引你道路的路標」他說完後，便指著我眼前的樹林。「有可能...在找尋你的道路的時候，你會找到廉，我不知道，但自然就是如此的神祕」他雖然這麼說，但是我知道，他確信我會找到廉，我的父親...

之後我抓著狼野那豎立的狼耳朵，便走向前面的樹林，不管狼野一再的反抗。

「幹嘛！這樣很痛耶！」他費了很多勁，才把耳朵拉開我的手。

「我們現在要去最近的村莊，我不知道為什麼，但是我一直覺得有東西一直在那邊叫著我們」我冷冷的看了他一下，便從一個小山堐跳下去，雖然有一點高度，但是我還是輕鬆的著地，並把手插進口袋裡慢慢的走進樹林。

「等...等等我！」狼野急忙的跳下來，並跑像我進入的樹林。


以前我們都沒有到達這邊的樹林，好像因為這裡是其他狼群的地盤，但是我們完全沒去在意那些狼，就這樣慢慢的進入了那非常濃密的樹林。而我們選擇那個樹林，是因為獵人不會在這邊狩獵，因為他們不但會迷路，而且還會被其他肉食性動物獵，而這裡好像被那些人類叫做死亡森林........

沒到幾分鐘，我們就看到了一些狼群正在那邊獵殺著一隻山羊，那隻山羊看似是隨便亂走，而走進了這個森林。等到他們抓到了那隻山羊，並撕裂著它的身體瘩時候才發現了我們的存在...

「喂！看來我們有其他的動物來當我們的晚餐，呵呵」一隻看起來像是老大的黑狼，正用著貪婪的眼神看著我們，讓我非常的不舒服。

「老大，他們的味道...不像是人耶」一隻小弟正在那黑狼的後面說著，但是被他瞪了一下後，就縮著尾巴跑到後面去。

「殺過去吧！」牠下令後，其他的隻狼紛紛帶著殺無赦的眼神撲向我們。

「破，我們需要？」狼野看似準備樣使用牙印，但是被我給檔下來。

「那些傢伙雖然要殺我們，但是還是我們的族群，加上是我們擅自跑進他們的領域......」我說完後，便慢慢的走向那些狼。

之後所有衝過來的狼群，每張嘴，每顆牙齒，都咬住了我的身體，不管是手、腳、甚至肩膀，都被他們的撩牙覆蓋著，我的血快速的衝出了每個遼牙所造成的傷口，整個濺在土上，但我好不在意的慢慢走向他們的老上，走過的地方被我的血染成血紅色，像個血紅色的道路。

「什麼...他是惡魔嗎？」正咬著我的肩膀的狼訝異的看著我，便更用力的咬著我的肩膀，雖然聽到骨頭破碎的聲音，而讓我刺痛了一下，但是我還是慢慢走向他們的老大。

等到我走到他的前面時，那隻黑狼像是看到死神一樣恐懼的看著我。「我只是想要路過，我並不想要跟你的打起來」我說著，並看了一下纏繞在我身體上的狼，之後那些狼便紛紛的離開了我們身體，也退後了幾步。

「你..到底是？」他們的老大帶著口吃的聲音問著。

「我是狼人，我並不是你們所想的那些人類」我說著，依舊冷冷的看著他。

「狼人....對不起！」那隻黑狼恍然大悟的看著我，便對我低頭道歉。

「不...其實是我該跟你們道歉，我們擅自跑到你們的地盤」我用手把他的下巴提起來，並對他微笑著。

「你的傷口很嚴重，跟我們到我們的窩吧」那隻狼扯著我的衣服，但是我還是搖頭拒絕。

「對不起，我其他事情要辦，狼野！走吧」我看著那被我之前那些舉動所嚇呆的狼野，並直接丟下他，自己開始走。

「可以請教你的名字嗎？」那隻黑狼蠻臉愧咎問著。

「我叫做虎彥‧破，你呢？」我向他微笑著。

「我叫做黑洛，是這一帶的小隊長」小隊長阿....表示他們族群一定很大。

「黑洛，後會有期了」我招完手後，便慢慢的走向前方的湖邊。

「等等我！」狼野快速的跑到我的旁邊，並輕輕的扶著我。「你幹嘛做出那麼危險的舉動？你應該知道會死吧？」狼野斥責著我，並使用水之牙印來治療著我那些傷口。

我不語，我只是把狼野扶著我的手給甩開後，並慢慢的走到胡邊坐下。

「我不知道....但是我覺得，這是最好的方式，要是我們跟他們開戰，我們還能說自己是狼人嗎？狼人可是與狼永遠不分的夥伴呢」我說著，並看著前面蔚藍的湖面。

「我知道...但是，你也太瘋狂了吧？」狼野蹲在我的旁邊，並看著前面的湖面。

我沒在注意狼野在講什麼，因為有一種力量正在拉住我的注意力，而且那個力量救在湖底，我絲毫思想的動作就吃力的站起來，搖搖晃晃的走向湖面。雖然狼野不知道我在幹嘛，但是他警覺性的站起來，好像是看到我直接墜下胡裡，讓他傻了一下，便著急的跳下去救我。

我不知道我到底在幹嘛，但是胡底的東西正在呼喚著我，一種奇怪的能源，正對著我求救。我到達了胡底，並慢慢的在那邊摸索，雖然我不知道我為什麼能在水裡撐這麼久，但是我選擇不管，並慢慢的尋找著那個能源。之後....我看到了一個圓圓的東西，看似水晶，但是上面刻著五芒星的圖案。而正等到我快沒氣的時候，狼野出現在我的身後，並奮力的把我拉到陸地。

「哈！嗑嗑... 」我努力呼吸著，大字型的躺在湖邊的土地上。

「你真的快把我給搞瘋了，你想自殺嗎？！」狼野生氣的對我吼著，好像很討厭我對我自己生命的態度。

「我可是讓你自己進來洗澡耶」我跟他開著玩笑，但是只有我在笑而已。

「你也做的太過火了吧...」狼野無奈的說著，坐倒的看著天空。

「喂！看看這個」我遞給他我找到的圓形水晶，試著去呼吸氧氣。

「這個是什麼阿？」狼野觀察著，但是因為無趣而丟還給我。

「這個就是為什麼我要跳進湖裡的原因，是這個東西在呼叫著我」我把所有的注意力放進那顆小水晶。「我覺得，還有其他像這顆東西在這附近，前面的村子大概也有」我站了起來，看來身體可以動了，並拉了狼野耳朵一下，暗示他要走了。

「可是我們要怎麼進去？我們的耳朵跟眼睛太吸引人了吧？」狼野跟我問了一個好問題，不過我已經有答案了。

「拿去」我丟了一頂帽子跟一副太陽眼鏡給他。

「你該不會在獵人那邊拿到的吧？」狼野無言的看著我丟給他的東西，並帶去湖旁洗，因為那些東西沾污了一大堆血。

「眼鏡是在那邊拿到的，不過帽子是我自己的」我用帽子遮子那刺眼的太陽。

「真是不舒服....」我摸著被帽子包住的耳朵。

「阿！好痛...」狼野那笨蛋，都不把耳朵先用平在帶，哀..

「真是的」我走到他的後面，輕輕的把他的耳朵給推下來，在讓帽子包住他的頭。

「討厭....我會自己用拉」他臉紅著，並雙手抓著帽子跑向村子的方向。

『這傢伙在害羞什麼』我心想著，並慢慢的跟上他的步調，跑向村子的方向。








作者靠非區

很抱歉大大們，因為小狼我得了小感冒，所以只能打到這些，很對不起大大們，我明天打多一點的！！

----------


## Holpless

Ｐａｒｔ　８　Ｅｎｅｍｉｅｓ！？　Ｆｒｉｅｎｄｓ！？

一到了村莊，這個村莊非常的安祥及寧靜，雖然他們知道我們是外來者，但是還是給我們如同自己鄰居朋友一樣的招呼，讓我有點給人類打了一點分，但是一但我看到了槍，我給人類的分直接突破零為負分。

帽子跟眼鏡開始工作了，完全沒有讓獵人，或者路人的注意力放上我們身上，除了一些家犬或者一些雪橇狗在旁邊吠著我們，但是還是沒給那些村民太多我們的印象。

「汪汪！」一隻黑色的狗猛力衝向我們的方向，並大力的咬住我的手。

「Ｊａｍｅ！你在幹什麼！？」一位拿著獵槍的獵人正跑過來，把我跟那隻黑狗給拉走。

等到那隻狗鎮定下來後，那位獵人對我道歉著，但是我不領情的向前走，好像讓那個獵人覺得很沒禮貌，但是管他去死啦。

「破，冷靜下來」狼野發覺了我的殺氣的看著我。

「對不起，但是一看到他雪橇上的獸皮，我就有點.....」我道歉著，並試著讓自己冷靜下來，回頭看了一下那些獸皮，讓我的生氣轉為傷心....為那些被無能的人類獵殺的動物。

「你那樣那叫做有一點，根本就是想要殺他」狼野無奈的說著，並推了一下我的肩膀。

「呵呵....」我對他笑著，並往天空嗅了嗅，嗅到了一個跟我口袋裡那水晶一樣的味道時，直接跳上了旁邊的屋頂，雖然起了一點注意，但我還是不在乎的左右追查著那個味道。

「破！你的動作太吸引人了啦！」狼野跳到我的旁邊說著。

「白痴...你也過來啦，讓他們這樣看吧」我說完後，便開始尋找那個味道。

我們尋遍所有的村子的每個角落，找到一個又聞到一個，幾乎永遠找不完一樣。

「我們找這個能幹嘛？能吃嗎？」狼野往屋頂輕輕的敲著一顆水晶。

「別只想著吃，現在我們必須找到全部的水晶，之後再研究它們一下，會有頭緒的」我試著幫那一直像天上流口水的大白痴狼野拉回現實，並從他的手中拿走水晶。

「天上的雲可以吃嗎？」這傢伙瘋啦？

「回到現實吧....呆子」我一再的說著，但是...他還是往天上看。

『看來...只有一招可以讓他回到現實』我嘆了一口氣，便熱身一下我的手臂，之後....「乓！」我重重的往狼野的頭上搥了一下，讓他整個痛的大叫了起來。

「很痛耶！你幹嘛！」狼野含著淚的看著我。

「沒有只是看到你頭上有一隻蚊子罷了」我打趣的說著。

「我很懷疑你是要殺蚊子還是殺我」

「兩者」

「靠....」


等到我們在一間大房子上找到了最後一顆水晶的時候，一支像是寶劍的東西直直落在我們與水晶的中間，我們向上看的時候看到了兩個身影快速的落在我們的前面，並且因為重力的關係，我們所站的屋子整個塌下來，我雖然想要去拿那顆水晶，但屋子塌下來的速度，讓我無法做出那個動作，並跳到狼野的旁邊。

「他們是什麼阿？」狼野訝異著。

「不管他們是什麼，都是會妨礙我們的東西」我冷冷看著眼前房子塌下來所造成的濃煙。

之後那兩個身影慢慢的從濃煙中跑了出來，是兩個男孩，但是他們的身後分別有一種武器，左邊的藍髮少年的身後有一支水藍色的三叉戟。而另一個紅髮少年身後帶著火紅色的寶劍，雖然是不同的人物，但是殺氣是一致的。

「海克，他們看起來不像Devil耶」那個紅髮少年刺刺的笑著。

「冥，你想法還是一樣天真的，有可能他們是新型的阿，不然他們怎會發現並找到署光水晶？」被稱為海克的少年冷冷的說著。

『署光水晶？這些東西？』我看著我口袋的那些水晶。

「呵呵...說著也是」被稱為冥的少年說著，並向上看著我。「喂！那些東西是我們的哦，還給我們吧」欠揍的聲音，讓我覺得厭惡。

「應該也要說個請字吧，臭傢伙」我毫不給他面子，便轉身離開。

「這可不行哦」他的聲音從我耳邊響起，之後我因為驚訝而快速掉到另一個屋頂上。「哇，反應力蠻不錯的麻」那少年像是對我感興趣似的看著我，讓我渾身不舒服。

「狼野，小心一點」我看著狼野，便把眼鏡給拿掉，秀出我跟狼野獨有的狼之眼。

「哦...」那個白痴還呆呆的站在那傢伙的旁邊，是想死？？

「要打啊 ？我是沒什麼意見」他從背後拿出那支血紅的劍，看似沒有對我的眼睛有任何奇怪的感覺，便大力的從我前面的屋頂跳起來。

「風 　震」我使出了牙印，而我周圍的風轉成強風，進入了我手前白色的陣，並往他重重的轟下去，而他因為沒注意到就被轟去撞房子，結果我們又讓一個房子塌下來了，讓許多村民跑過來看熱鬧，真是無聊的生物。

「哇，還蠻痛的」沒事！？

那叫做冥的少年，在他出來之前朝我踢出一根破掉的木板，但被我一手打飛。

「你叫做冥吧？」我問著。

「嗯阿，我叫做冥」

「我是虎彥‧破，一個要讓你被打到站不起來的人」我囂張的說完後，並使用了火的牙印，而火紅的陣往冥轟出了一顆火球。

「話說的不可以太早哦」我聽到這句話後，我的火球被打散了，說是被打散，更像是被吸收，之後還出現了許多火紅的劍衝向我這邊。

『什麼！？時　止！」我用了特殊牙印，不管是什麼東西，都會被這招止住，之後所有的劍全跟我想的一樣，被我完全止住，因為他們的時間已經停住了。

「還不錯麻」冥那傢伙遽然在稱讚我！？真是奇怪的傢伙...

「你還沒看到全部呢」我帶著無溫度的聲音，反轉我的手掌，之後所有的劍反轉向他，並紛紛衝回到他的身上。

「哼.....你也太小看我了」他帶著微笑的說著，把手給升起來，並震了一下他的手，之後所有的劍....全都消失，變成紅色的濃霧。

「什麼！？」這傢伙.......

「驚訝吧，哈哈」冥掛著那張笑臉，看似很輕鬆。

「我是沒有想到你有那招」我蹲了下來，輕鬆的看著他。

「喂！不打了阿？」我的動作好像讓他掃興了一下，但是我還是慢慢的看著他。

「沒有阿，火　炸」我說完，他腳上出現了火紅色的六芒星陣，在他還沒警覺起來時，火紅色的陣整個出現小規模爆炸，而冥被陣給炸飛幾尺。「真是個白痴」我把手插著口袋，看著狼野那邊的戰鬥，但是我覺得不必要，因為狼野不會輸的。

「還蠻痛的」什麼！！

我看著那全身傷痕的冥，正半蹲的看著我。這個戰鬥會麻煩........待續.....





作者靠飛區

乎 終於打完了耶～（擦汗）

希望大家會喜歡

----------


## Holpless

每一天 小狼都非常開心的跑進樂園 努力打著我的文

但是.....都沒有人過來給我一些建議 

雖然聽起來怪怪的 不過....我想聽一些該推推的建議

但是我還是很喜歡我的文章有這麼多人在看耶（高興）

可惜我的文章一直沉下去＝ 口＝川

所以我得天天過來讓我的文章扶起來ˊˇˋ

謎：你就算這樣做 要是寫的太差 狼群可是會把你推下去勒＝ ＝川

我：ˇ對吼！ 那小狼就在認真一點吧！

群：你都不認真的！？ 來狼！扁牠 （某小狼被一群狼群圍咬）

我：好痛＞口＜

群：．．．．我們都還沒有打下去＝　＝

我：是嗎？

．．．．．好像離題了耶．．．．（遭踹）

總之謝謝大家能捧場呢～　

５２５多人耶！！好高興ˊˇˋ

----------


## Holpless

Ｐａｒｔ　８　Ｅｎｅｍｉｅｓ？！　Ｆｒｉｅｎｄｓ！？　（1＼2）

燃燒的房屋、破碎的玻璃，彷彿像戰亂過的地區一樣。所有村民因為害怕而逃到林區，只剩下我跟狼野，還有那兩個怪物在爭鬥著。

「開始累了嗎？破？」冥嬉笑著，好像他那滿身灼傷的身體，完全只是皮外傷似的。

『該死，現在跟狼野斷掉音訊，又要跟這傢伙打，不利....』我看著離我非常遠的狼野及被稱為海克的少年，但是只有那幾秒而已，因為那傢伙像是等不及要殺掉我似的向我猛砍。

「煩死了！土　突擊！」我跳上天空使出了牙印，之後被雪覆蓋的土地，被我手前的陣給吸了起來，而銳利的頭正朝向在空中的冥攻擊，妨礙了他的動作。

『真是太奇怪了！？Devil怎麼可能有這種能力？』冥看似對我的能力感到驚奇似的看著我，但是下一秒卻露出了他尖銳了虎齒對我笑著，那個笑容，看起來對我非常有興趣似的，讓我整個不舒服了起來。

「拜託，你要打就打，別用那個笑容看著我好不好」我抱怨著，便露了一點厭惡的眼神。

「你這傢伙，到底有沒有搞清楚你的立場阿？這樣跟我說話」他說話像是變了個人一樣，而他的殺氣也漸漸的變了更加的強大。「戰神之劍，怒暴」他說完後，我因為意識有危險，所以跳到離他更遠的屋頂。

『這傢伙到底要幹嘛？對了！狼野...』我往天空嗅了一下，發現了狼野的味道，便往他的方向看。『很好，沒事』我放心後，變把注意力全轉冥那傢伙。






但是另一邊的戰鬥，卻跟這邊的戰鬥完全不一樣。

從一開始都現在，狼野跟海克兩人都不曾動過，只是冷冷的看著對方，好像只要誰先動了，先動的那個人就會死的鄧著雙方。

「其實我也不討厭正太啦」海克那邪笑，讓狼野顫抖了一下。

「等等...你說的是什麼意思？」狼野滿臉發著冷汗的看著海克那邪笑。

「還真純潔....要是你能打贏我...我就告訴你」他的邪笑更加的令人害怕。

之後狼野因為聽到那句話，出現了非常多糟糕的畫面在他的腦海，『等等！不可以亂想！』狼野大力的甩頭，但是一看到海克那邪笑，那些糟糕的思想又出現了。

「好...好變態..」狼野看似害怕的往後推了一步。

「原來不純潔阿？更好了」海克又走進了一步，露出了舌頭，舔了舔他的利牙。

『救命阿....破』

過了幾分鐘，海克的邪笑消失了，並回了原本無溫度的臉，讓狼野也警覺了起來。

之後他直接帶著他的三叉戟衝向狼野的方向殺去，但是狼野依舊不動。

「還是要打嗎...」狼野看似非常失望海克做出的決定，並秀出狼爪，準備應戰。

「冰錐！」海克操縱地上的雪，把雪結成冰，之後便朝狼野的方向射出去，前後沒有超出5秒。

「火　煉盾」狼野使出了牙印，而手掌前那火紅色的陣逐漸實體化，之後那些靠近狼野的冰錐瞬間蒸發掉。

之後狼野快速的跳到海克的前面，並給了他一個後旋腿，雖然沒有打到他，但還是讓他推下了一步。之後海克跟狼野開始進入了激烈的近戰。

「金　武裝！」狼野的手腳都環繞著金黃色的牙印陣。之後狼野一拳打在屋頂，之後整個屋子垮了下來。

『那是增加攻擊力的武裝嗎？Devil現在愈變愈奇怪了』海克跳到地上，之後冷冷的看著滿身殺氣的狼野，正在空中舉出拳頭，極速的飛下來，拳頭打下了土地，結果地上整個分裂成一塊塊，因為海克被狼野的攻擊給震了一下，失去了平衡感，讓狼野抓到機會，給了他重重的拳頭在他的腹部 ，讓他吐出了大量的血，「蹦！」並撞穿了3棟房子。

『這應該結束了』狼野慢慢的往回走，但是一股殺氣像是刺穿他的心一樣，讓他幾乎無法呼吸的跪在雪白的路上。

「那真是蠻痛的，不過我還是不會被那打死的」海克站在被殺氣衝到的狼野的後面，冷冷的看著他。

『怎麼會有人有這種殺氣.....他還是個生物嗎？不過更糟的是...他對現在著我做出什麼怪怪的事！？』狼野臉上顯示出了恐懼，並試著去呼吸，但是最後一句更加拉出他大部分的恐懼.....

「去死吧」海克舉起了三叉戟，快速的向狼野捅下去。

等到三叉戟快要碰到狼野的時候，時間像是被止住似的，三叉戟被停止在一個時空，之後狼野才左右搖晃的跑向前面的房子，變無力的跳上那棟房子上的屋頂，帶著恐懼的眼神看著他。

『這是....什麼力量』還克使勁的拉扯著三叉戟，但是三叉戟的時間被停止了，而海克在不同的時空，所以三叉戟是不可能移動的，應該說現在還不可能。

「時　止！你這大變態！」狼野露出勉強的笑容，並吃力的站了起來，對海克伸出一根手指，來鄙視著他，至於是哪一跟手指，就不詳述了..........

「欠揍的傢伙！」海克像是被激怒似的吼叫著，並猛力的拉著三叉戟。而因為力量減弱，三叉戟漸漸的被拉回時空。

「火之陣　炸」狼野使出了牙印陣，而火紅的狼印陣正受狼野的操控下浮現在海克的腳下，之後「轟！！」火之陣出現了小規模爆炸，但讓他連帶他的三叉戟，飛離到狼野的安全距離。「終於......阿！」狼野一開始的放心的臉龐，被砍傷的左側的傷口給壓制住了。

『雖然被傷到，不過...至少他認真的時候，是會認真，而不是做出那種可怕的事』狼野慶幸著，並檢查著傷口。




而激戰的一方，變為異常安靜的冷戰..

我跟冥一動也不動，我為了休息而停，但是我並不知道他為什麼要停住，看起來不像在休息。他雙手握著那血紅的寶劍，並站在那邊一動也不動，但是他的殺氣正蠢蠢欲動著，瀰漫在我與他的周圍。

之後他動了一下，讓我緊張的退後了一下，「戰神之魂，怒！」他重重的把寶劍插進土壤裡，只剩把柄在土地上，讓我開始對他的怪力產生警覺性。之後大約半徑５公尺的周圍出現了火紅的圖案，而那圖案漸漸的蒸發著被它覆蓋的白雪，白色的蒸氣就像靈魂一樣的消失在我面前，而那圖的中點則是他的寶劍。他的寶劍開始吸收著那個圖案，而那個圖案被吸收著，慢慢變得愈來愈小，且集中在那把劍上。

『到底在幹嘛』我仔細的觀察，但是就是搞不清處他到底在幹嗎。

「你慘了」他說著。

而我的警覺告訴我離他遠一點，所以我又跳到後面另一棟房子。

之後他把劍拔了起來，而我聞到的.....是非常濃重的血味，讓我鼻子非常的痛苦，我只好捂起了鼻子，臉上出現了厭惡及噁心。

「這可是聚集的好幾十位戰士所調成的血之力呢」他看到我那厭惡的樣子，則變得有點生氣。

「我怎麼覺得是糞坑裡取出來的精華...」我諷刺著他。

「臭傢伙，別屋辱我那高貴的力量！！」冥開始怒吼，並使出了破盾劍鋒，數十多紅色的劍衝向我這邊。

「時　止....................什麼！？」我使出了止，但是那些劍慢慢的穿進我的印，有一支劍整個刺穿我的左手，火焰的熱度差點害我痛得差點解掉印，過了幾秒鐘它們才停止住它們的動作。

「怎麼樣？你所說的糞坑精華可快把你的陣給用破摟！？」冥看似嘲笑的看著我。

之後我反轉了印，並讓那些劍回刺那張令我不爽的笑臉，但還是被他的手一震，全都變成了濃煙，但是.....那並不是濃煙，而是血霧。

「嗚.....」因為味道太重，讓我無法呼吸，加上被劍刺穿的左手，簡直是雪上加霜.....

「劍破！」我聽到他的聲音時，就警覺的跳到旁邊的屋頂，結果不出我所料，我之前所站的屋頂，被一個紅色的東西給砍成兩半，之後那紅色的東西整個左右分裂的把房子給瓦解，好像被捏碎吃掉的糖果一樣的消失。

『那是氣流吧....但是裡面有帶血，該死！立場對我非常不利』我努力的觀察著，但是對我都是悲觀，並不是因為我是悲觀主義者，是因為真的無法找到其他地方攻擊他，他滿身血味，比熊的血味還要重個幾百倍，會讓我出現需多破綻，該死的鼻子.....




旁邊的戰火看似消失了，只剩一個慘勝的戰士，在治療著自己。

狼野平靜的做在屋頂上，用著水之牙印治療著自己的傷口，但是不怎麼有恢復的跡象。

『這是為什麼？我的水之印應該會讓我的傷口恢復回來阿，算了吧....』狼野思考著，停止了治療的動作，便看著被海克撞破的房屋，正苟延殘喘的支撐著自己，好像一陣風就可以把房子吹倒似的。

「你還可以這麼悠閒阿」一個聲音與一陣殺氣，正從他的背後跑出來，讓他害怕到一動都不能動。

之後等到狼野回神後，才發現他全身都被水給覆蓋著，因為那樣，狼野漣漪跟手指都不能動，只能站在那邊給他處置。

『完蛋了......破！救我！』狼野心中被恐懼死亡的心情給覆蓋著，掉的一堆冷汗。

「水壓...」海克揮了揮他的三叉戟，之後纏繞在狼野的身上的水，開始慢慢的擠壓著狼野的身體，讓他連呼吸的力氣都不能。過了幾分鐘，骨頭的被擠壓的聲音，慢慢的出現，「喀，喀，喀！」狼也的左手被壓斷了，神經大力的傳訊給大腦，讓狼野感受到前所未有的痛楚。

「阿阿阿！」狼野痛苦的大叫，眼淚的漸漸的流出來。

『什麼！？Devil還會流淚....不...他絕對不可能不是Devil..』海克看到了狼野那兩道淚痕頓了頓，但是又開始慢慢擠壓著他的身體，之後...右手開始出現了被擠壓的聲音。


在遠處，我隱約聽到狼野的求救，我不管冥那瘋子，直接向狼野的方向跑去。我快接近的時候，我的的心開始涼了一半，因為我聞到了狼野的血混雜著水，我便開始增加我的速度，為了不讓那悲劇發生，我全力跑去狼野的方向。

「別忘了！你的對手是我」冥在我不注意的時候，從我背後用劍貫穿了我的身體，之後胸口噴灑了許多溫熱的血液，並倒在屋頂的頂端，而冥為了不讓我跑，反而坐在我的背上。

「阿！！」那把劍像是著了火似的在我的傷口裡燃燒著，讓我感受到地獄的見面禮。『怎麼辦....我該怎麼辦.....狼野的血味愈來愈重了，我該怎麼辦？』我恨著自己的無能，恨著無法幫助他人的我，我的眼淚帶著我的哀傷流出了我的身體。

「阿！！」狼野又大聲的慘叫著，而我...只能在旁邊看戲嗎？

「起來阿！！你在幹什麼？！」另一個我慢慢的浮現在我的眼前，對我非常的生氣及失望。「難道你要讓你的朋友喪命！？你唯一的朋友！？」我不想....但是...

「既然不想！就給我站起來！」另一個我怒罵著我，而我渾身感覺到一陣憤怒，對著冥的憤怒....

「起來....」我推了一下冥，散發著怒氣及殺氣。

「你就試試....嗚....」冥停止說話，並狠狠瞪著被貫穿的腹部，並回往我的地方看，但我並不在他所看的地方，因為我....正在他的後面用手攪弄著他的身體，讓他感受到無比的痛苦，之後好不留情的把手給拉出來，滿臉殺氣的看著腹部噴血的冥，有一些血不小心撒在我的臉上，讓我那血紅的眼睛增添了許多恐懼的感覺。

「什麼....」他絲毫不解的看著我，但是我不需要跟他說明白，因為我已經給他機會了，可惜他錯失掉了....

之後我快速的衝到狼野的地方，不管著我胸口的湧出了多少血，我還是奮力的衝向狼野那邊。

「接下來就是你的左腳了」海克看是殺紅眼一樣的折麼著狼野。

『破.....破....』狼野不斷在心裡求救著我，並奮力的壓抑著那些水壓。

當狼野的腳快要被用斷時，我奇異的跑出來，並給被嚇到的海克臉上一顆拳頭，而他便被我打飛到差不多30公尺遠，直接墜落在一間房屋。

之後水因為術被解開而全部離開了狼野的身體，慢慢的流回到土地上，「狼野！？沒事吧？！」我抱著狼野，心理充滿的悔意。

「你來啦？太好了」狼野看似非常高興看到我，便昏在我的懷裡。


之後胸口的傷給我最後的警告，並像停止了我身體機能似的讓我倒在狼野的旁邊，還有意識的時候，我看到兩個身體....之後...我就失去了我的意識.....任那兩個身影擺佈........

待續..............





作者被圍區

對不起哦大大們 

因為我覺得文太多了 所以才改成2份　

有可能會掃興一下　不過我會把他們接起來的！！

小力一點　我才被別其他群狼圍咬．．．．

群：管你去死！！（再度被圍咬）

我得立墓碑了．．．．

----------


## a70701111

Part5
感覺上似乎變得有點莫名其妙XD
兩個角色間回答的不知道，好像在咀嚼草根一樣。
這偏是把文章推向想要的世界裡面，多了魔法跟許多腳色的表現出場。
可是對於身世的不可思議，還是覺得伏筆不夠，所以沒有驚訝到阿。
還有，建議不要一下子就把名稱翻新，雖然是想要分開，但是這卻還是延續吧，可以稱為第六篇會比較好。

Ｔｈｅ　Ｎｅｗ　Ｗａｙ　Ｏｆ　Ｔｈｅ　Ｈｏｍｅ
招式啟動方面感覺沒有魄力……
就好像只是平板的說話而已阿。
這麼快又要離開了阿？整個劇情緊湊到一個不可思議。
怎麼才過了一點點的時間馬上又被提說要離開……
不知道葫蘆裡面在賣什麼藥……

Ｔｈｅ　Ｎｅｗ　Ａｄｖｅｎｔｕｒｅ　ｏｆ　Ｗｏｌｆ　Ｗａｙ
名稱的部分盡量使用中文，或者標上新的章節，這樣才比較好回。
應該說是跟前面的東西完全切斷了嗎？
這樣的新章節變成是一種冒險的新開頭……
但是到目前我還是看得一頭霧水，因為其中還有許多的片段還沒有組完。
還是著重在新角色上面嗎？

呃……不要一口氣大太多也是好的。

Ｅｎｅｒｍｙ！？　Ｆｒｉｅｎｄ！？
標題的英文還是讓我得用複製的，因為我還是看不懂標題的意思。
時間暫停……(眼睛發直)
這種破壞平衡的術，本身就不常寫，可是你要挑戰這邊我沒意見，畢竟時間的部分不管怎麼看，只要能夠操縱都是個絕對性的可怕。
這樣的平衡到後篇要怎麼補回來呢？

還有，希望別人來回的同時，也要想想這篇是否能被回吧？
就想我自己的文章，能有被回嗎？實際上也就只有固定兩三個而已……
我也不能夠求多了，也曾經沒有人回然後就沉到底下的例子，我還是只能努力寫而已阿……

Ｅｎｅｒｍｙ？！　Ｆｒｉｅｎｄ！？　（２＼３）
刪節號的地方還是需要改……

（回到我的方向（把攝影機拉回來中））

視點不用這樣轉換拉，我反而覺得那東西太突兀了。
這樣的文章感覺還是挺奇怪的，因為才剛被長老轟出去，一下子就遇到足以賭上性命的戰鬥。而且關於這方面，也沒有很清楚的伏筆，都只能說是一直線的文章，這樣直線下去應該也不會有讓人震驚的出現。
盡量的多看看別人的文章，還有自己所寫的吧。

BY.小迪 2009/4/15

----------


## 空

.

----------


## Holpless

> Part5
> 感覺上似乎變得有點莫名其妙XD
> 兩個角色間回答的不知道，好像在咀嚼草根一樣。
> 這偏是把文章推向想要的世界裡面，多了魔法跟許多腳色的表現出場。
> 可是對於身世的不可思議，還是覺得伏筆不夠，所以沒有驚訝到阿。
> 還有，建議不要一下子就把名稱翻新，雖然是想要分開，但是這卻還是延續吧，可以稱為第六篇會比較好。
> 
> Ｔｈｅ　Ｎｅｗ　Ｗａｙ　Ｏｆ　Ｔｈｅ　Ｈｏｍｅ
> 招式啟動方面感覺沒有魄力……
> ...



小迪大！！　

謝謝你的建議

其實小狼要人家回是想要看看人家對我這篇的建議

因為小狼一直覺得奇怪　對我的文章感到怪怪的

但是還是不知道哪裡怪　但是小迪大建議點醒了我（眼睛發亮）

非常感謝那！　

對了　那個Ｅｎｅｒｍｙ　Ｆｒｉｅｎｄ　不就是敵人　朋友嗎？

我朋友打英文文章的時候　我就看到他這樣打的　（他的文你不必在意（燦笑））

（回到我的方向（把攝影機拉回來中））
我真不知道怎麼轉方向　可以在這方面給我一滴滴的建議嗎？　謝謝

總之非常感像你的回應　小狼非常開心

----------


## a70701111

感覺到怪的話，先自己看看哪邊怪在試著修看看。
英文標題盡量不要在中文的文章上面出現，畢竟沒有人會在看一本小說(故事)的時候把翻譯機放在旁邊吧？(對英文好的人就另當別論了)
關於轉場景的方式，最簡單的方式是用分隔線……
例如：
她緊閉眼睛，想要看不見這些東西。
那段不能在想起來的回憶，她的母親，她的母親……

＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝
路卡利歐著急的不知道該說什麼，他剛才懷中抱著的，確實是一位人類沒有錯阿，怎麼才過一下子而已，這位人類就變成了跟自己差不多的生物？

前面是一個場景的結束，中間多一條分隔的線條，在打接下去的場景，就是一種簡單又普遍被運用的轉場景方式。

比較難的方式我就不說明了，因為先使用簡單的方式也是最方便的。
(至於分隔線的樣式就看自己吧，每個人所使用的分隔都不會一樣的)

以上希望能幫到你的忙。

----------


## Holpless

> 感覺到怪的話，先自己看看哪邊怪在試著修看看。
> 英文標題盡量不要在中文的文章上面出現，畢竟沒有人會在看一本小說(故事)的時候把翻譯機放在旁邊吧？(對英文好的人就另當別論了)
> 關於轉場景的方式，最簡單的方式是用分隔線……
> 例如：
> 她緊閉眼睛，想要看不見這些東西。
> 那段不能在想起來的回憶，她的母親，她的母親……
> 
> ＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝
> 路卡利歐著急的不知道該說什麼，他剛才懷中抱著的，確實是一位人類沒有錯阿，怎麼才過一下子而已，這位人類就變成了跟自己差不多的生物？
> ...



很有幫助呢～小迪大

其實我也不知道為甚麼我要用英文來當文章名稱...出於好玩吧 哈哈(欠打)

反正我會把之後的文章名稱變為中文 (之前的...我選擇不改)

不過也有可能在人家看小狼的小說的時候再用翻譯機來寫英文作業阿((你這是甚麼白癡理論= =?)) 

總之謝謝小迪大的建議呢

----------


## Holpless

Ｐａｒｔ　９　新的夥伴　新的旅程

我不知道我睡了多久，也懶得去想。之後….有一種刺刺的東西一直搓著我的臉頰，讓我非常不舒服….


『馬的…是誰阿？』我試著去睜開眼睛，但是光線太強，我只能睜開一點點。

之後我看見了一個畫面，一個會讓我抓狂的畫面…一個人一直給我用木枝搓我臉

「別搓了」我無力的說著，意識非常的不清楚。

「醒啦？」一個男孩的聲音從我耳邊響起。

『他的聲音...總覺得在那裡聽到』我試著在把意識叫醒，並慢慢的把眼睛睜開。

「看到到我嗎？嘻嘻」那個嘻笑聲….不會吧。

雖然我覺得是不可能，但是等到我一睜開眼時，我看到了讓我一輩子都無法相信的畫面…那個正在叫醒我的人，竟然是冥！

「什麼！？」我無力的看著他，滿心訝異著。

「很驚訝阿？呵呵」冥說完後，並把額頭放在我的額頭上，讓我的臉瞬間紅了起來。「你發燒發的很嚴重呢」他閉著眼睛說著，並慢慢的離開我的額頭。

「嗚嗚…」那是…狼野的聲音！！

我一聽到，便使勁的往後看，但是被冥的手給壓住了。

「幹什麼？」我使著撥掉他的手，但是全身無力，無法好好控制我的身體。

「你現在亂動的話，胸口的傷會出血的」冥嚴肅的看著我，並慢慢的把手放輕。

「我不管…我要找狼野」我頑強的抵抗。

「他就在你旁邊，你在擔心什麼？」在旁邊嗎…那就好。

冥看似知道我已經放心了，並站了起來，走向旁邊的門。「你就等等吧，依你們的恢復能力，我覺得明天應該就可以動了」他說完後，並消失在我的面前。

我往天上看，才發現，我現在在一間白色的房間，不管從那裡看，都是白色的，感覺非常的刺眼。而我正躺在非常軟的床上，雖然很舒服，但是很難適應，畢竟我已經睡在石頭上睡慣了，不過我現在能做的…也只有休息，至於為什麼他們要救我，我明天再問吧…

****

午夜…我幾乎連個風聲都聴不到，簡直比死城還安靜，沒有動物的叫聲，或者風所製造的歌曲，連月光也看不到，讓我完全睡不著。

之後…出現了一個腳步聲，慢慢的，慢慢的接近我所在的房間，而等到腳步聲停止在門口後，我便開始警覺了起來，但是因為身體無力，讓我只能坐以待弊，等著那個腳步聲的主人進來我的房間。

門無聲的打開，之後一個黑色的黑影慢慢的從門裡出來，並點起了一隻火柴，之後被火給點亮的黑影，不是冥而是一個女孩子站在我的面前。

「還沒睡阿？」那女孩看似沒有很驚訝的看著我。「也不能怪你，這房間不適合給人睡」她這一句話，讓我有點生氣。

「不是說你不是人，而是…因為這個房間是給病人睡的，全面隔音，因為不想要吵醒熟睡的病人」她好像看到我臉有點對之前那句話產生反感，急著去解釋，並用那塊燃盡的火柴點燃了我床旁邊的蠟燭，便增加了多一點亮光。

「雖然不想吵醒病人，但是…一旦病人起來了，我覺得他應該永遠不能再這裡面睡著吧」我那沙啞無力的聲音說著，微笑了一下。

「呵呵…的確阿」她看了一下我旁邊的狼野，但又快速的把注意力轉到我身上。「我叫做㴡，你是？」她禮貌的自我介紹著。

「我是虎彥‧破，我…不是人，我是狼人」我刻意強調這點，因為她之前的那一句話，直接斷定我是人類。

「哦…那剛剛真的對不起了」㴡恍然大悟的跟我道歉著，她的樣子讓我笑了一下。

「沒關係…對了！我旁邊叫狼野的怎麼樣了？」我擔心的看著她。

「他還在睡呢，不過說的也奇怪，你們的恢復能力…好快，要是一般人的話，要5 6月呢，而你們只在3個禮拜就已經恢復到80％的程度」㴡看起來對我們的身體有很大的興趣。

「我…我也不知道，我也不清楚…」

「你們為什麼要尋找水晶？」她疑惑的問著。

「我也不知道，拿著那顆水晶的時候，我感覺到了力量…一種自然力量，所以我想要找到所有的水晶，並把那些力量釋放出來，看看能不能找到我的道路」我黯然的說著。

「嗯…」她看似正在思考著，之後又把視線轉回到我的身上。「所以說你連水晶到底是什麼東西都不知道摟？」

我輕微的點著頭，「但是…我覺得我好自私，只為了自己的道路著想，不管狼野的感受」

㴡對我的話好像聴的一頭霧水似的看著我。「自己的道路？」

「嗯…每個人、每個生物出生就有自己專屬的道路，但是要靠著自己才能發掘的出來」我解釋著，「我跟狼野離開了家，出去尋找著我們的道路，我雖然沒有線索，但是...覺得不找的話，我會後悔一輩子吧」

「那你為什麼要找？你所期盼的是什麼？」㴡對我問了一個好問題，好到連我的不怎麼曉得。

「大概…是要找我的父親吧，叫做狼廉」我說到父親的名字時，㴡好像嚇到似的看著我。

「那個叫做狼廉的人，我好像有點印象」什麼！？

「你見過他！？」我那無力的聲音瞬間大聲了起來。

「嗯…他是我們的一員，但是他與他的族群離開了這個總部，之後就音訊全無了」她用著抱歉的眼神看著我。

「嗯，我知道了…對了！我一直有個問題，為什麼你們要救我們？還有這裡是哪？」我的微笑消失在這個房間，無神的看著她。

「我們救你們是因為你們不是我們要攻擊的對象，但是..由於疏失，所以那兩個大白痴就把你們當成Devil來打，加上這裡是哪，這裡是我們的總部，位於阿拉斯加的中間點」她一句不差的回答完我的問題。

「那你們為什麼要收集水晶？」

「為了讓自然恢復平衡」

「恢復自然的平衡？」

「嗯，現在的自然的平衡給人類的打散了」

「那應該是老早的事情了吧」我無奈的說著，畢竟人類的文明，一直在迫害自然，平衡早就消失了。

「你說的並沒有錯，不過人類製造了一個叫做Devil的人造人，本來是為了方便大眾而被發明的，但是因為Devil暴走，在場的科學家全被殺，之後Devil跑進了各個地方的森林，大量殺害著動物」㴡說到這邊的時候，頓了頓，像似在想要不要跟我說。「由於Devil的進化速度比所有生物還要快上個幾百倍，也因為這樣，Devil的力量跟速度都愈變愈強，所以我們才誤以為你們是最新型的Devil，而對你們攻擊」㴡說完後，看著我那不知道該怎麼說的臉龐。

之後㴡站了起來，慢慢的走到門旁，並轉後對我微笑著，「現在時間不早了，睡覺吧」她說完後，便離開了我的房間。

『這樣叫我怎麼睡著了』我無神的看著天花板，試著什麼都不去想，發呆著。


＊＊＊＊

房間漸漸的亮了起來，而我…還是無神的看著天花板，完全無視天花板的亮光。

之後我回神後，便開始試著舉起我的手臂，手臂開始聽話的舉起來，看來身體已經可以動了，我確認了這一點後，我趕緊往後轉，看著熟睡的狼野，之後看到狼野那沒事的臉龐，讓我慢慢的放鬆。

「摳摳」門被敲了兩下後，就被打開了。

「白痴…你是不會等人家回應阿？不是敲幾下就可以進去」海克的聲音從門口出現，並出現了一個敲聲。

「很痛耶！你打屁阿！」之後換冥的聲音出現，並又出現了敲打的聲音。

之後我看到了兩個呆子，跑進我的房間扭打了起來，讓我非常的無言。

「這樣會吵醒人家，你還打！」都用吼的了........

「是你先打的耶！」又一個吼聲。

之後那兩個白痴放棄打架，開始用口水來打架，讓我的青筋愈來愈多。

「吵屁阿！風　撥！」之後我也開始吼了起來，往他們的腳上使出風陣，之後銀白色的陣慢慢的發光，引起他們的注意，之後..「呼！」他們整個被吹去撞天花板，又重重的從天花板摔下來，讓天花板跟地板出現了兩個非常完美的人型凹洞。

「痛…」之後冥抓著他火紅的紅髮，慢慢的站起來，看起來真的摔的很重。

「剛剛就在那邊吵吵鬧鬧！死人都會被你吵到瘋！」我生氣的說著，並充滿殺氣的瞪著他們兩個。

「對…對不起」兩個就像嚇到似的跟我道歉，讓我有點驚訝。

「你們要過來是要幹嘛？」我坐在床上問著那兩個笨蛋。

「也沒有什麼事啦，是因為已經是早上了，所以想要找你去吃早餐」冥抓著頭髮，笑了幾下。

「哦…」我看了一下狼野，「我去就好，狼野就讓他睡」我站起了起來，但是因為躺太久，差點倒下去。

「沒事吧？」冥跑到旁邊扶著我，擔心的說著。

「沒事」我對他笑了笑，並慢慢的起來。

「哦…哦」冥看起來像是呆掉似的看著我，好像是第一次看到我對他笑吧。

之後我跟他們出去了房間，我以為我能擺脫掉白色，但是..還是樣，完全白色的走道，轉彎後出現了一些空房間，跟一些我不了解的儀器。

＊＊＊

到了餐桌，我整個不知道該說什麼...一個看起來脆脆的東西，在牛奶裡面飄來飄去，冥還把那些東西吃進肚子...這是什麼情況？

「你怎麼不吃阿？」冥疑惑的問了我一下，不過應該是我要問你這要怎麼吃？

「那個...這個是什麼？」我指著碗裡面在漂浮的物體。

「那是玉米片阿」他看起來好像聽到很奇怪的問題似的看著我。

「玉米片？」聴不懂耶。

「冥...破可是跟狼從小就生活在一起，怎麼可能知道這個東西？」海克專心的吃著自己的早餐，並看著一張不知道是什麼的東西。

「對吼…對不起哦，破」冥吐了吐，苦笑了一下。

「沒…嗚！」我還沒說完後，冥就直接拿湯匙直接把玉米片塞進我的嘴裡。

「不過不嚐嚐的話，你就不知道味道了阿，很好吃的」冥說了一個跟我感想完全不同的答案。

『這是什麼東西！？好噁心！』我整個出現很痛苦的感覺，就直接到洗碗槽吐掉那些被稱為玉米片的東西。

「有這麼噁心嗎？」冥不解的看著我，海克則是無奈的看著我。

「對不起哦，我不怎麼喜歡你們的東西，有肉嗎？」我說著。

「哦..有是有，不過你要自己用熱」煮？啥意思？

之後冥從冰箱拿出了一個大塊的牛肉，並放在我的旁邊。

「謝謝」我說完後，就直接抓了一大塊牛肉丟進我的嘴裡，慢慢的啃著，「好冰…」我無言的看著我手上的牛肉，而冥還有海克更是哭笑不得。

「破....你這樣當然會覺得很難吃阿」他好笑的從我手拿走了那塊肉後，就直接放在微波爐微波著。

等到微波好了後，我咬了一下...我後悔了，「那個…這個好難吃」我無言的看著他們，他們更是無言的看著我，現在是怎樣？

「不是吧？」冥疑惑的抓一口肉丟進他的嘴裡，「沒事阿？沒說很難吃阿」

「不是…熱是熱，但是……怎麼沒有血？」我說出了這句話讓他們整個抖了起來。

「我們…不吃有血的肉耶」海克說著

「沒血的肉那裡會好吃！？根本就...」我們互相都覺得莫名其妙。

「那...」冥又去翻了一下冰箱，之後直接把冰箱裡的雞腿塞進我的嘴巴裡，「這個怎麼樣，有血有肉，多汁哦」冥用那白痴的笑容對我伸出拇指。

「嗯...謝謝」我用牙齒撕了一口肉，並看著窗外的景象，暴風雪...

「破，我們有些事情要問你」冥指著我剛剛做的椅子，要我坐著的樣子。

「怎麼樣？」我坐好，看著他們。

「我們一直在想，你的攻擊到底是從那裡學來的？」冥問著。

「哦..你說牙印阿」

「牙印？」那兩個人一口同聲的問著。

「牙印是一種非常古老的式，是狼發明的力量，他們用牙印來操縱自然的力量，像是風，火，水，土，金，跟一個特殊的力量，時」我解試著，「但是在幾千年前，牙印的力量太過於強大，所以神封印了狼的牙印，只有一些長老因為修煉牙印修煉到極致的境界，所以封印牠們的力量無法把牠們給封印住」我吸了一口氣，「之後過了差不多一千五百年後，出現了叫做狼人的種族，他們與自然非常的密切，比狼還要密切，之後一些傳代的長老，教導他們牙印，而不出一千年，狼人開始把牙印的式變得更多，像是火的式，就有超過5千種陣」我停止解釋，開始啃著我的雞腿。

「說到狼人...我們好像知道一些呢」冥像是被點醒似的跟我說。

「嗯...是有，帶領他們的好像是叫做狼鐮的傢伙，他真的非常強，就算我們全部跟他打，他不但能贏還完全不帶任何傷害」海克接著說。

「你們也知道他阿！」我笑著說。

「嗯...但是他差不多在30年前就音訊全無了」冥慢慢的說著，好像怕會掃到我興。「對了！我跟你打的時候，我看到你使用了一個式，把我的劍全部停止在空中，你到底是怎麼做到的？那到底是什麼陣？」

「那叫做 時　止，是一個非常強大的牙印陣，能停止物體的時空」

「哇！這麼強！？你開外掛？」外掛！？

「別理他剛剛說的話，他玩電腦玩太多」海克無奈的搖頭。

「不過你只要一直用那招，不就可以把我們打敗了？」好問題

「有次數問題的」

「次數問題？」

「我們使用時的牙印陣，最多只能用３次，因為耗的體力非常多，加上要是使用第３次，我會無條件的睡著」我說著，「加上能停止的東西只有非生命物體」

『原來..難怪狼野只停止我的三叉戟』海克心想。

「對了！署光水晶到底是什麼？」我問的問題讓那兩人的臉鐵青了一下。

「署光水晶是一種從自然的力量取出來的水晶，也是一種可以讓Devil進化的力量」

「是人類取出來的？」

「嗯....」那兩個把頭低了下來。「加上，因為自然力量被人類取出來了，所以一些被取出自然力量的地方，都會成為廢墟....」

「什麼！？」我震驚了一下

「我們已經收集到差不多53顆水晶，而Devil他們差不多有兩倍之多吧」

「那就放回到大自然阿！」

「不行...放回去牠們會去取出來，到時候就慘了」海克說著。

我頓了一陣子，之後露出虎齒的笑著，「那就表示...我們要殺光那些非自然的人造人，之後把他們的水晶奪回來？」

「嗯」

『看來...這就是我的所屬的道路，把大自然的平衡帶回來』我向著天花板笑著。

而在同時....

「嘎！！那是我的肉！還我！」睡成白痴的狼野，正在說著會讓人笑到倒的夢話。

待續....

----------


## 瀟湘

終於進入主軸了嗎……（思）
雖說是狼人
不過外表沒有特別不同的樣子……

幾乎都是由對話組成的故事
看久難免單調
要不要試試多加描述環境呢？

像是吃不慣冰冷的無血肉
可以描述說像是咬冰塊之類的……
必要時不妨自己先去咬一咬
然後把感覺寫出來…….

一點淺見

----------


## Holpless

> 終於進入主軸了嗎……（思）
> 雖說是狼人
> 不過外表沒有特別不同的樣子……
> 
> 幾乎都是由對話組成的故事
> 看久難免單調
> 要不要試試多加描述環境呢？
> 
> 像是吃不慣冰冷的無血肉
> ...


大大對于狼人的外觀我不怎麼放進去耶

我只是給主角血紅銳利的雙眼

以及豎立的狼耳朵

加上小狼本來是想要把整個故事在的遠點 以及原來全部放進這個文章

這樣有一些沒看清楚前面文章的人 大概就可以看個仔細巴...我想

咬冰塊阿.........我才剛去看牙醫 小狼還不想把我自己的另一顆牙齒用壞= =

----------


## a70701111

新的夥伴　新的旅程
這次用中文標題好回多了，可是不要忘記章回的表示。
語助詞用的很明顯……雖然建議少用，不過偶爾用就沒差了。
太口語化也不是說很好，這點要注意。如果說一直都是這樣的對答方式，可能就需要修改一下了。
驚！！這段挺短的阿。
看來下段才是重點……
不過看了這樣的設定，好龐大的數量，大到每個角色要用完看來都會有問題的樣子，關於水晶的部分，一百多萬顆阿……換言之有更多的地方在文章裡面是廢墟嗎？兩邊加起來起碼150萬處已經變成廢墟，這種設定的要注意一下。
以上。

----------


## Holpless

> 新的夥伴　新的旅程
> 這次用中文標題好回多了，可是不要忘記章回的表示。
> 語助詞用的很明顯……雖然建議少用，不過偶爾用就沒差了。
> 太口語化也不是說很好，這點要注意。如果說一直都是這樣的對答方式，可能就需要修改一下了。
> 驚！！這段挺短的阿。
> 看來下段才是重點……
> 不過看了這樣的設定，好龐大的數量，大到每個角色要用完看來都會有問題的樣子，關於水晶的部分，一百多萬顆阿……換言之有更多的地方在文章裡面是廢墟嗎？兩邊加起來起碼150萬處已經變成廢墟，這種設定的要注意一下。
> 以上。


對吼= = 小狼忘記了那一點..

所以趁大家還在睡覺時 偷偷改了一下

駔宇持...士說 便,並 嗎? 那我了解了 謝謝

這蠻短的 因為我那個時候感冒 一直被我哥叫去睡覺 (愛心)

雖然稅叫可以幫我想進展 但是....頭太痛= = 想不起來了(哭)

不過我會努力的ˊˇˋ

----------


## Holpless

Ｐａｒｔ　１０　測試 成為疾風雷狼

太陽慢慢的漂到中間，時間也正好變成中午，但是阿拉斯加的寒冷，把太陽的暖給吹走了。

我跟狼野拿著自己的神器，分別為宙斯雷刃，以及黑帝斯之廉…會不會跑太遠了呢？ 我們來回轉一下

＊＊＊＊＊

我與狼野，以及剛認識的冥還有海克，走往他們所說的測試場，認識其他夥伴。

『這麼大的房子，一定有很多人吧』我帶點興奮的心情想著。

『我還要睡.....』狼野則是打著哈欠，同時摸著他那剛被我打的腫包。「破…你有必要打這麼大力嗎？」狼野像是被腫包痛疼似的看著我。

「你那個時候我怎麼叫你都不起來，我連輕輕拍都試過了…」我說著，並想像著之前的情景。

之前……

「喂！狼野，起床！」我一直推著那昏睡的狼野，但是一直沒有反應。

「破…算了吧，我們先走好了」海克對我招了招手。

「沒關係…我有對付他這個時候的密招」我熱身了一下我的左手臂。

「起來！」之後用力的往狼野的頭錘下去，結果連人頭帶床整個陷下去。

「你是要幹掉他阿！？」冥坐倒在地上，驚訝的看著我。

「………」海克則是呆掉了。

「好痛！！」狼野被疼痛驚醒，滿身汗的坐在闖上。「你幹嘛啦！有必要這樣？」狼野止著頭上血，含淚的看著我。

「不這樣你就不會起床，走吧」我邊說著邊越過在旁邊嚇傻的兩人，便停在們邊看著他們，「你們要來還是不來？」

「哦…哦」海克回神後，慢慢的走到我旁邊。

「等等！那狼野的傷該怎麼辦？」冥擔心的說著。

「一下就好了，我們走吧」我招了招手，叫他們快點走。

之後我們就帶著那頭上流血的狼野走向測試場………


等到我們到達測試場，那個測試場依舊是白色的房間，只不過出現了很多類似高科技工具或者系統，之後我們只看到一個帶著蛙式眼鏡的黑髮男孩，全身攜帶著各種不同的工具或者零件，正坐在椅子上敲著鍵盤。

「你們來啦？」一個柔和聲音，正從旁邊的廚方出現。等等…怎麼會有廚房？！

之後不出我所料，那個聲音正式㴡的聲音，而她正帶著一些飲料出來。等到我看著飲料，我發著冷汗，因為飲料的顏色是黑的，而且味道好苦……

「這個……是什麼？」我問著，並四處觀察著那杯飲料。

「那叫做咖啡，一種可以提神的飲料」冥苦笑著，「但……我不知道你喜不喜歡，要喝喝看嗎？」

我吞了一口口水，緊張的喝下一口咖啡，手抖的非常明顯，但是……我還是跑到前方的廚方把咖啡吐掉。

「還是好噁心」我用手擦去嘴上的咖啡，無奈的看著他們。

「可以提神是嗎？那我喝」狼野像似完全沒發現我之前的動作，直接大口的喝下去。

「狼野！」我叫著，非常的緊張的看著狼野。

結果狼野直接倒下去，讓我們嚇了一跳，「你沒事吧？狼野」冥第一跑向狼野，之後我們才跟上。我們看著狼野，他的意識還很清楚，但是身體一直抽動著，讓我非常擔心。

「你們到底在幹嘛？」一個拿著咖啡杯，全身覆蓋零件的黑髮男子，無力的說著。

「哦…查克，他們兩個是外面來的，還不能適應㴡的咖啡」冥苦笑著說著。

「不是只有我才能喝的了她的咖啡嗎？」稱為查克的少年，把咖啡放在地上，並慢慢的走向我們這邊。

「他是沒有喝過咖啡嗎？」查克說著，他的聲音一直帶著無力的感覺。

「從來沒有…他是狼人」查克像似對狼人這個詞很敏感的看著我們。「狼人阿…不會鐮他們的？」

「不是…他們是新的」海克說著，並輕輕拍著狼野的臉。

「讓開！！我來」我又熱身了一下我的手臂。

「等等！！這個是鐵！就算是狼人也會死的！」冥著急的擋在我的面前。

在我跟冥兩人的爭鬥，有個人影快速的越過我們，並舉起了拳頭，重重的轟在狼也的腹部，並讓狼野吐出了血，地上整個震了一下，而出拳的人…竟然是㴡

「完蛋了……」除了我以外，其他人臉色全部蒼白。

「看來狼野死了…」海克手一直在抖，臉色蒼白的看著我。

「嗚嗚……」狼野在這個時候慢慢的起來，大概也是被疼痛打起來的吧。

「醒了吧」㴡則是自滿的笑著。

但是我們一看到狼野之前躺過的地方，出現碎裂跟下陷的跡象，完全笑不出來。

「破……以後絕對不要惹㴡生氣，不然她會更用力的打你」冥發出冷汗，小聲的跟我說著。

原來...這才是名符其實的人不可貌相………（抖）


＊＊＊＊

等到大家整頓好了之後，就開始自我介紹。

「我的全名是冥．戰神」冥笑著說。

「我的全名是海克．波賽頓」海克依舊帶著無表情的臉說著，但是看著狼野，卻變成了邪笑，害狼野整個躲進我的身後。

「我是㴡．雅典娜」㴡則是給我們一個溫柔的微笑，但是……那完全無法讓我們忘記她剛剛做的事。

「而我呢？是查克．羅德斯，是這個總部的機械師、總長、以及武器製造師」查克的聲音依舊無力，好像好幾天沒睡的樣子。

「破！其實查克他阿，是個可以24小時完全不睡的傢伙，你看！」冥用那幼稚的笑容，直接把查克的蛙式眼鏡給拿掉，露出他那非常黑的黑眼圈，讓我非常的驚奇。

「無聊阿？給人家看這個幹嘛？」查克從冥的手中拿著並帶上他眼鏡。

「如果他偏愛吃甜食的話，那他包準是L的後代，嘿嘿」冥雙手抱著他的後腦杓，大刺刺的笑著。

「Ｌ？」Ｌ是誰阿？

「別理他，看漫畫看太多」海克一再的搖頭。

「好啦，㴡，你先做這個測試吧」查克頭也不回，直盯著電腦螢幕的數據，以及資料。

「知道了！！」㴡帶好她的黑色皮製手透，慢慢的走進查克左手邊的門。「測試開始，ＬＶ２  Devil」Devil！？

我直接跑到前面的玻璃，緊張的看著測試場的㴡，但是...㴡臉上，掛滿著自信。

「Start (開始）」查克說完，按了一下右手旁的紅色按鈕，之後㴡前方的門全部打開了，而出現的是一些尖銳的怒吼，以前鎖鏈拉扯的聲音。過了幾秒鐘，好幾隻像人類，但是又有點不像的怪物，牠們的眼睛雖然是血紅的但是暗紅色的顏色。

「牠們…是什麼？」我冷靜的著那些怪物。

「牠們就是Devil，但是是初始化的Devil，之後會有更多更強的Devil存在」冥嚴肅的解試著。「加上我們從Level 2活抓到最高級的Level5，雖然這樣子很奇怪，但是為了測試大家的能力...」

「真是噁心的味道……活死人嗎」狼野帶著厭惡的眼神，捂住著他的鼻子。

「牠們正是活死人，但是一種比任何動物的進化還要快的活死人」海克僅捏著他的三叉戟，好像對Devil有著很深大的仇恨。

「解除鎖鏈」查克輕輕的按了一下按鈕，之後所有的Devil的鎖鏈全部破碎掉，變成了碎片。

「嘎嘎嘎嘎！！」Devil那尖銳的吼聲，讓狼野難受的把耳朵拉下來。

之後所有的Devil全部衝向㴡，但是㴡不動於中的看著牠們。

『快跑阿！！』我依然為㴡緊張，握緊了拳頭。

結果有隻Devil直接跳向㴡的正前方，飢渴著㴡的血液，但是被㴡一拳打暴了頭，噴灑著黑濃的血液，散發著惡臭的味道，但是㴡依然等著其他Devil的接近。

「阿阿阿！」㴡震出她的士氣，便一拳接一拳的正中那些Devil的臉，被打中的Devil各各失去了頭，只剩身體躺在㴡的後面噴灑著黑血。

「這個…好可怕」我的緊張感瞬間變成恐懼，對於㴡的力氣的恐懼。

「這個對她太簡單了啦，讓她升Level吧」冥帶著無趣的眼神說著。

「這本來就很簡單，我只是給那兩個新人看一下，第一級的測試」查克依舊頭也不回的看著㴡的戰鬥。小看我們！？

之後㴡停止了攻擊，高高舉起她的左手，好像在等什麼似的必著眼睛，「雅典娜之盾！」㴡說完後，出現光環繞著㴡的周圍，光環內出現五條銀白色的線交叉形成五芒星在㴡的腳上，出後五芒星的五個角都出現了一道光，聚集到㴡的左手上。過了幾分鐘，因為光線的關係，Devil警覺的站在安全範圍，而等到光慢慢的消失後，㴡的左手上出現了白色的盾牌，而盾牌有著古老的文字，跟神祕的氣味。

「那個是？她的武器？」我因為那個光，無神了幾秒。

「那個叫做雅典娜之盾，她的神器，可是很強的呢」冥笑了笑，並看著眼前的㴡。

「吼吼！」Devil的吼聲，震起了他們的氣勢，並奮力向㴡衝去。

「破陣！」㴡高舉著她的拳頭，並重重的打下去，結果地板整個暴開並下陷，讓幾乎所有的Devil都跌倒，或者停下腳步。「光之譴」所有的裂縫出現了亮光，而一些在Devil周圍的光，直貫穿被照到的身體，過不了幾分鐘，所有的Devil拳都變成蜂窩，倒在地上流著黑血。

「結束，你可以回來了」無語氣的聲音，從查克的嘴裡出來。

但原本查克要開旁邊的鐵門，但是被㴡一拳打飛，讓大家全嚇出了一身冷汗。

「…我的鐵門」查克無言的看著㴡，而㴡只是乾笑了一下，馬上跑出去。

「這是第20次了，哀」海克無奈的搖頭。

「沒事吧？查克？」冥苦笑的拍了拍查克的背。

「算了…新人進去，Level 3測試」阿勒…怎麼會增加一級了阿！？

在搞不清楚的狀況之下，我們被推進測試場，被迫等待著Devil的出現。但是等到查克把門打開的時候，我們完全沒聽到一聲怒吼，但是感受到一陣殺氣。之後我們看見一些我們永遠無法相信的事實，Level 3 Devil 竟是一些肉食動物，包控狼…

「混帳…」我的頭髮因為我的殺氣慢慢的利了起來。

「火  暴！」狼野先是攻擊，使出了牙印，火紅的陣瞬間的在手掌前放大，文字的回轉，增加了印的摩擦，之後火紅的火焰直接從陣裡面噴出來，往Devil轟去。

雖然有一些Devil警覺性的閃過，但是一些Devil瞬間被狼野的牙印活生生的變成焦碳。

倖存的Devil帶著殺氣跑向我們這邊，看起來被我們激怒的樣子，但是…牠們有可能永遠都不知道是誰先被激怒。

「風火　吞噬！」我雙手交叉，左右手各別出現了銀白與火紅的牙印陣，之後測試場周圍的風開始暴走，手掌前那火紅色的陣所發出的熱慢慢因為我的怒氣而加強，之後發射出與狼野相似的火焰，但是瞬間轉變為巨大的火焰，向雪崩似的往Devil衝去，覆蓋了所有的測試場，除了我與狼野所站的地方。

「好…好厲害」冥在對面的玻璃讚嘆著。

「這跟狼廉第一次來的時候所放出的招式一模一樣」海克抹起了笑容。

「對…也是第一個差點燒掉我的測試場的一個人」查克身上出現了怨氣，讓身後的兩人抖了一下。

我們眼前的餘火還在燃燒著，我就轉頭的走回門旁。

「還沒結束！你們在幹嘛？」查克從麥克風發出的聲音，讓我疑惑了幾下。「我想要測試你的近戰技巧，所以下一批來的時候，不可以使出範圍招哦」靠…這什麼意思？

「查克，夠了吧…」冥苦笑著拍著查克的背，但是好像沒有幫助的效果。

「你們讓我回憶道那個混蛋，這是代價！」查克抹起了大大的邪笑，把身上的冤氣漸漸的變成鬼火。

「我們慘了……」冥背後發涼的往後快速倒退。

『乾我什麼事？』海克無言的看著冥。


之後我們眼前的鐵們像是又出現了殺氣，但是我的殺氣給鎮住了。

「破，冷靜點，別失控」狼野把手搭在我的肩上，但是現在的我已經無法安定下來了。

我嘴裡的虎牙慢慢的顯現出來，手指上的指夾慢慢的變成黑色的利爪，火紅的眼神充滿著殺氣，現在的我，現在真的動真格了。

之後出現了許多Devil快速的從鐵門裡跑出來，就像從地獄來的惡魔，滿身殺氣的衝向我們。而第一個撲向我的Devil瞬間被我抓下來，頭與身體的連接點，被我輕鬆的切斷，噴灑出來的腐臭黑血，濺在我一半的身體，但是我的眼神依舊銳利的盯著那些Devil，讓一些Devil推後了幾步。

「殺了你們…殺了你們！」我露出利牙的衝向牠們，一個接一個的被我撕成碎片，殺出了一個完美的血道。

『糟糕，破暴走了…』狼野心急了起來，便跑到我的背後抱住我，「水　滋潤！」狼野把牙印放在我的胸口上，像是在澆熄著我的怒火。

「放開我！」我抓著狼野的手，爪子進入了狼野的手上，狼野的鮮血濺到我的臉上，現在的我，腦海只有一個字.....殺。


「看來破他暴走了」查克觀察著。

「剛剛…我真的發現，破他在跟我們打的時候，根本沒有使出實力，現在看到他的樣子，我還真的沒辦法想像我有打傷他過」冥臉上顯示出對我的畏懼。

「狼人的祕密還真的有夠多的」海克咬牙切齒的看著地板。



剩下的Devil像是被我之前的動作嚇的無法動，跑到鐵門的周圍看著我們，好像還不知道他們現在是攻擊的好機會。

「我說了放開我！想死嗎？！」我狠狠的瞪著狼野，好像我完全不認識他似的。

『快點！快點！！」狼野用著滿手傷口的手操縱著印的走向，向要熄滅我所有的怒火。

「嗚！！」我開始出現難受的跡象，上氣不接下氣的看著狼野。「渾帳！放開我！」我敲打著狼野的手臂，但是依舊沒有干擾到印的走向。

「好了！！」狼野放開了我，並倒在我的後面。

我的意識跟著心中的怒火慢慢的熄滅，倒在地板上。

「太好了」狼野乾笑了擠下，之後眼神堅定的看著眼前的Devils。

「吼！」看到我倒下的瞬間，Devil開始蠢蠢欲動，便猛力的跑向狼野的方向。

「金　 獵爪」狼野的手指上出現了金黃色的爪子，出現了無數條文字環繞著爪子上。

之後狼野快速的衝向Devil，進入了猛烈的廝殺，不管Devil的數量，狼野柔軟的動作，加上高速的判斷能力，完美的抓破到每隻Devils的喉嚨，以及各個要害，讓牠們全都無聲倒下，Devil的血完全染黑了測試場的地板，包括狼野的身體。


「很…很好，進來吧」查克看到狼野完美的攻擊，抹起了一口笑容。

「好重…」狼野筋疲力盡的拖著我到達前面的門口。

「我來幫你吧」冥帶著笑臉到狼野的面前，抓著我的另一邊，慢慢的帶我進去。

「你們這些傢伙，都把實力給隱藏起來阿？」海克正站在裡面對狼野笑著。

「呵呵...對了！楿姊姊呢？」狼野問著。

「她阿，因為他的神器吸收很多體力，所以她先回房睡覺了」

「嗯...」狼野看著昏迷的我，把手輕輕的放在我的胸口，「風　穿」狼野的手出現了銀白色的小型牙印，之後涼涼的風慢慢的從印裡面跑出來，看起來像是在讓我舒服一點。

『他們倆個…真的是個很好搭盪』海克嘆了一口氣，並看著跟狼野聊天的冥。

「嗚……狼野？」我慢慢的睜開眼，出著無力的聲音。

「你醒啦？太好了！」狼野還是用著他那招牌的陽光笑容，好像手上的傷都沒事了樣子。

「對不起…狼野」我看著狼野的手，那些傷口都是我造成的，慢慢的，眼淚慢慢的流了出來，流著充滿後悔的眼淚。

「真是的，你什麼時候這麼愛哭啦？我沒事啦」狼野大刺刺的笑著，並揮了一下右手，好像在證明他的傷好了似的。

「嗯…」我差去了一些眼淚，因為肌肉過於運作，讓我有點無法好好的站起來，之後讓狼野慢慢的把我扶起來。

「恭喜你們呢，你們的實力真的很好，我真的很佩服」查克笑著鼓掌。

『拜託…都是因為你，讓他們變成這樣的好不好！』海克跟冥在心理咒念著查克。

「我要給你們可以提昇戰鬥力的武器，過來吧」查克把一道門打開，招著手，暗示著我們進去。

進去後，我跟狼野只看到一把黑紅色的鐮刀，跟兩把藍銀交加的雙刃，之後都是一些人類的武器。

「來，狼野，這把是黑帝斯之廉，我覺得你最適合這把了」查克有禮貌的遞給狼野，但是海克他們則是對查克的選擇嚇到，但是沒有出聲。「來，破，這個是宙斯雷刃，我覺得你比較適合這個」查克給了我另外兩把刃。

「其實破你的雷刃是被改良過的，上一帶的使用者把第一代的宙斯神器給用壞了」冥指點的說著。

「那正是狼鐮…那混蛋用一下我的宙斯武器，那個武器因為狼廉的氣太高，整個暴開…害我浪費了3個月的時間不睡覺去製作新的武器」查客身後又出現了怨恨以及鬼火。

「是…是嗎？」我跟狼野顫抖了一下。

『現在…我好像愈來愈了解你了耶，老爸』我心裡想著，並看著我自己的武器。

「那！你們的名字是什麼？」冥說著。

「名字？什麼意思？」我跟狼野疑惑了一下。

「你戰鬥的時候，不可以用真正的名字，不然他們有可能會回查你們的資料，現在的Devil開始進化成高科技殺人工具，有可能收集完你們的資料後，便會殺光跟你們有關係的人物」查克伸了個懶腰。

「那…我叫做獄吧，地獄的獄，嘿嘿」狼野說出了個和自己個性完全不像的名字，但是…誰管的著？

「我…叫做疾風雷狼吧，哈哈」多麼好笑的名字阿，不過…這也是唯一我能想的名字。

「好像…不瞞你們說耶，破…你好像廉哦」冥帶著驚訝的神情看著我。「他也前的名字叫做疾風之狼。相似度好高…」

「或許吧…我不知道」我含糊的說著。

現在的我，是全新的自己，對生活有目標的自己.......待續




作者靠飛區

呼...打完了～

希望大家喜歡呢

還有 要感謝小迪大的建議呢

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

「我是㴡．雅典娜」㴡則是給我們一個溫柔的微笑，但是....那完全無法讓我們忘記她剛剛做的事.. 

這個是錯字嗎？

一次看完八話，不知道Ｔｈｅ　Ｎｅｗ　Ａｄｖｅｎｔｕｒｅ　ｏｆ　Ｗｏｌｆ　Ｗａｙ中的那匹小白狼會不會變的跟長老一樣偉大呢？

後段的部份野被咬成那樣，不會失血過多而死嗎？

----------


## Holpless

> 「我是㴡．雅典娜」㴡則是給我們一個溫柔的微笑，但是....那完全無法讓我們忘記她剛剛做的事.. 
> 
> 這個是錯字嗎？
> 
> 一次看完八話，不知道Ｔｈｅ　Ｎｅｗ　Ａｄｖｅｎｔｕｒｅ　ｏｆ　Ｗｏｌｆ　Ｗａｙ中的那匹小白狼會不會變的跟長老一樣偉大呢？
> 
> 後段的部份野被咬成那樣，不會失血過多而死嗎？


哈哈 蒼狼大 狼野可是狼人耶 手腳被折斷都沒事了 不會怕那個拉 (狼野:可是很痛耶.....)

那是小白狼阿....我不知道耶 應該會哦

㴡其實是我女友的小名 加上他的暴力.....所以才放在那個角色上((後面出現陰氣) =口=川 我女友看到我打的字後 出現了好多青筋.....我要立墓碑了...
其實㴡這個字真的蠻難找的 用在奇摩輸入法才看的到吧 (加上 用奇摩輸入法來打文章好像比較方便呢)

謝謝你的彭場呢ˊˇˋ

----------


## Holpless

我忘記跟你說

你的小說 我真的迷上了耶!!

好好看的說

真的很期待下一篇呢 (眼睛閃亮)

----------


## Holpless

非常不好意思呢 歌為大大們

因為今天我跟我朋友去perth city那邊逛夜市(應該夜市是吧...)

所以沒有時間去打小說(逛到10點才回家)

非常抱歉呢 各位大大們 ˊˋ

我明天會打多一點的！

----------


## a70701111

沒有篇幅的規章拉……
(如果是第八章，就建議多加上第幾節的字樣會比較好。)

真的囧拉……
因為光是出現的神器就讓我驚訝到說不出話來。
(好容易拿到的神器阿。)
都是羅馬神祇的名稱耶……(在汗顏)
我看我還是不要想太多，直接看就好，不然都一直想到神祇的東西。
動作的部分還可以，只是神器的部分竟然是用這麼短的時監製做出來的阿，也就是說神器說穿了只是普通的武器，只不過是名稱響亮而已阿。
看來，不只是爪印，還有更多的東西需要你去規劃了。

----------


## Holpless

> 沒有篇幅的規章拉……
> (如果是第八章，就建議多加上第幾節的字樣會比較好。)
> 
> 真的囧拉……
> 因為光是出現的神器就讓我驚訝到說不出話來。
> (好容易拿到的神器阿。)
> 都是羅馬神祇的名稱耶……(在汗顏)
> 我看我還是不要想太多，直接看就好，不然都一直想到神祇的東西。
> 動作的部分還可以，只是神器的部分竟然是用這麼短的時監製做出來的阿，也就是說神器說穿了只是普通的武器，只不過是名稱響亮而已阿。
> 看來，不只是爪印，還有更多的東西需要你去規劃了。


小迪大 真仔細耶~

是很容易阿 但是操作就有點難度了(破:何止有點難=口=川)

其實有很多東西 下一篇 你就會感變你的感想了呢 嘻嘻

是牙印ˋ口ˊ 爪印是甚麼東西阿=口=?

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

> 我忘記跟你說
> 
> 你的小說 我真的迷上了耶!!
> 
> 好好看的說
> 
> 真的很期待下一篇呢 (眼睛閃亮)




謝謝你喔，那請你繼續期待吧。

----------


## 好喝的茶

> 謝謝你喔，那請你繼續期待吧。


文長……似乎過短了=W=？
(肚子不期然地發出響聲)(凝視著蒼的文章，伸出魔爪)(被打)

單純感謝文的話，建議以私訊，或於上次回覆以編輯功能加上，或於下篇回覆連同一起發表。
否則內容過少的話可能會「不小心的」「莫名其妙地」落入外表善良的茶杯哦——(被拖走)



文章我還沒有時間完全看完，抱歉。
只是「㴡」這個字在我的電腦沒辦法正確顯示出來，只顯示成「30 21」，頗奇怪的……(汗)

----------


## Holpless

> 文長……似乎過短了=W=？
> (肚子不期然地發出響聲)(凝視著蒼的文章，伸出魔爪)(被打)
> 
> 單純感謝文的話，建議以私訊，或於上次回覆以編輯功能加上，或於下篇回覆連同一起發表。
> 否則內容過少的話可能會「不小心的」「莫名其妙地」落入外表善良的茶杯哦——(被拖走)
> 
> 
> 
> 文章我還沒有時間完全看完，抱歉。
> 只是「㴡」這個字在我的電腦沒辦法正確顯示出來，只顯示成「30 21」，頗奇怪的……(汗)


那還真的對不起呢 因為小狼還蠻想讓我女友的小明放在上面 但是困擾到狼大們的話 那小狼換掉也沒關係 呵呵 雖然小狼的女友看到㴡的人格 讓他非常想要打小狼....好像是怪力的關係....

.........茶大！！你活過來了阿！？（你的反應也太慢了吧！！）
好久沒見了呢 還以為你被一些狼大拖去當賣茶的說（此狼是瘋子）

㴡 是ㄒ一ㄤ輕聲 希望大大們會比較了解一點點呢

其實小狼那個時候真的忘記要編輯...嘻嘻

不過看到茶大過來捧場小狼的文章 讓小狼很開心呢

文章都是為你 狼之樂園都是維尼...（一堆維尼在狼之樂園裡面被狼圍殺）

（此小狼已瘋）

----------


## 空

.

----------


## a70701111

好吧……
我承認我有打錯字XD(是牙印沒錯)
不過茶茶的那個字沒辦法顯示阿？
在我的電腦上就沒有問題。
不過希臘眾神真的是很適合加入文章哪……

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

> 文長……似乎過短了=W=？
> (肚子不期然地發出響聲)(凝視著蒼的文章，伸出魔爪)(被打)
> 
> 單純感謝文的話，建議以私訊，或於上次回覆以編輯功能加上，或於下篇回覆連同一起發表。
> 否則內容過少的話可能會「不小心的」「莫名其妙地」落入外表善良的茶杯哦——(被拖走)


下次我會注意的，感謝茶大提醒，敝狼可不想落入茶大的魔爪裡阿(抖)

----------


## Holpless

> 狼野也太強了吧，怎麼打都打不死……（標準的血厚防高？？）
> 
> 原來冥也是卡漫宅啊……（和冥握手（被打飛
> （其實我比較喜歡尼亞N）
> 
> 不過後面破暴走的部份我看不太懂，他到底是什麼原因而暴走呢？似乎並沒有解釋得很清楚。或者他是莫名其妙就暴走了？抑或這是Hopeless另外安排的伏筆？
> 
> 
> 點擊以顯示隱藏內容
> ...


空大! 你來拉(撲) (被打下)

狼人嘛~都馬比劍士的血還厚個幾百倍 (狼野:你這話是啥意思= =+)

冥可是出名的卡曼宅低!! (冥:挖~看到同志(握手)) (海克:白癡兩個= =))

羅馬的重神都是很強的說 

但是小狼不怎麼喜歡聖鬥士= = 畫面好噁心.......打都打不死 

隨便拿個槍亂掃就死了 還費那麼大個勁 (被聖鬥迷打死)

爆走才好玩

尼亞阿....他又不吃甜食 我又不想把查克用的很欠扁的樣子 所以才用成L的模式(靠...有差別嗎?)

----------


## 空

.

----------


## Holpless

> 好吧……
> 我承認我有打錯字XD(是牙印沒錯)
> 不過茶茶的那個字沒辦法顯示阿？
> 在我的電腦上就沒有問題。
> 不過希臘眾神真的是很適合加入文章哪……


希臘眾神真的很帥 除了聖鬥士=口= 太噁心了

好玩的還在後頭 !! 敬啟期待下一集 (被揍)

狼廉 到底是甚麼樣的角色 呢? ((這位大哥...你走錯房了 這裡的主角是破根狼野)
不好意思的說....等! 小狼是作者耶!! (............眾狼無言以對))

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

> 希臘眾神真的很帥 除了聖鬥士=口= 太噁心了
> 
> 好玩的還在後頭 !! 敬啟期待下一集 (被揍)
> 
> 狼廉 到底是甚麼樣的角色 呢? ((這位大哥...你走錯房了 這裡的主角是破根狼野)
> 不好意思的說....等! 小狼是作者耶!! (............眾狼無言以對))


狼廉是怎麼樣的腳色呢？敝狼幫你解答，他是破根狼野的父親XD(被炸飛)

看到最後一句，敝狼真的滿無言的，總之期待下一話。

----------


## Holpless

Ｐａｒｔ　１１　操縱ｘ狼的一面ｘ宙斯雷刃

每個夜晚，我睡不著，都在想老爸的為人，查克覺得他是個欠扁、惹麻煩、不負責的混蛋，但冥覺得他是一個幽默又好玩的傢伙，而海克覺得他是一個理想非常廣大的人，楿則覺得他是一個可愛、有趣的小笨狼，真的讓我心情上下起伏呢。

「破…」狼野的聲音，從我的背後發出來。對吼，已經是午夜了…

「嗯？」我轉頭，看著狼野。

「你幾乎每天都沒在睡覺，你到底怎麼啦？」狼野擔心的問著。

「只是…只直在想事情吧」我漫不精心的說著，看著頭上的天花板。

「狼鐮嗎？」答對了，棒棒糖一隻。

「嗯…因為我覺得他應該是這個世界上擁有最多狼人手下的人吧」我撒謊著，因為我還不想讓狼野知道狼廉有可能是我父親的事實。

「就算是這樣，也不用你這樣不睡覺想著他吧」狼野一頭霧水的看著我。

「哈哈，我會沒事啦，不必操心」我苦笑著。

「水　寧…」狼野輕輕的把蔚藍色的牙印放在我的頭上，讓我的意識整個消失。

「狼野………」最後一句話，我就進入了無意識的狀態。

「祝你有個好夢呢，破」狼野說著，並對著熟睡的我笑著，『Swift，你的預言真的成真了呢』狼野輕笑的看著我，憶起我們以前的老師Swift對狼野說的話。

＊＊＊＊

洞穴裡的狼們還在熟睡的時候，狼群的領袖慢慢的走向還在睡覺的狼野。

「狼野，我有話要跟你說」Swift輕輕在狼野的耳邊說著，並用牙齒拉著狼野的耳朵。

「嗚…Swift，幹嘛？現在還離修行還有幾個小時耶」狼野揉著沈重的眼皮，看著Swift。

「我有一些事情要跟你講，是關於破的」Swift嚴肅的口音，讓狼野不僅出現了擔憂神情。


到達了修煉場，Swift坐在瀑布旁的岩石，看著不解的狼野。

「狼野，我現在要教你一些水型態跟風型態的牙印陣，大部分都是治療隊友的」Swift從岩石上跳了下來，跑到旁邊的泥土用旁邊撿來的樹枝畫出了一些風或水型態的牙印陣。「狼野…有可能你不知道，破是一個非常喜愛狼或動物的人，會做任何事去保護它們…」Swift一直賣關子，讓狼野聽的一頭霧水。

「那個……可以說重點嗎？我有點聽不懂耶，嘿嘿」狼野騷著頭髮，乾笑了幾下。

「呵呵」Swift大笑了幾下，「依破的個性，他會很容易形成暴走狀態，他會迷失自己，敵友不分的攻擊他人…也有可能會攻擊你，所以，我要你學會治療型的風或水的牙印，幫助破找回自我」Swift的話語，讓狼野感到擔憂。

「攻擊…我嗎？」狼野把頭低下來，想像著以前想都沒想過的事情…我攻擊狼野，並開始因為那個畫面流出了淚水。

Swift慢慢的走到狼野的前面，並用頭把滿臉淚水的狼野提了起來。「狼野….等到你幫破脫離暴走狀態的時候，會哭的人會是破…他是一個做錯事就會愧咎的傢伙」Swift安慰著狼野。

「嗯……」狼野擦去淚水，用著招牌的笑容給Swift。

「好了！狼野，開始摟」Swift開始教導狼野更多水與風的技巧，柔和與輕浮是水或風的主要技巧與感受，操控印的走向與輕重。

訓練的途中，狼野問出了一個很好的問題，「為什麼不教破這些呢？依他的學習能力，應該會比我還要好」並帶著疑惑的眼神看著Swift。

「你話是沒有錯，但是…我覺得他應該要需要學更多攻擊型態的牙印，因為…他是劍而你是盾，你們要互相幫助，成為最好的夥伴」Swift慢慢的回答狼野的問題，「而最好的夥伴，就是最好的朋友」並抹起了大笑容。

「我知道了！」狼野那充滿陽光的笑容，讓Swift不僅因為狼野給他感覺而笑了出來。



狼野回想的同時，不知不覺中躺在我的胸口上睡著了。



而在同時，出現4個人坐在餐桌上討論著我跟狼野，分別查克、冥、海克、以及楿。

「查克，我知道每次你做出的選擇都是對的，不過…我還是覺得破比較適合黑帝斯之廉，狼野的個性….會排斥黑帝斯吧..」冥仔仔細細的說著，不帶任何嬉笑。

「我知道，但是…你們也看到了，破的暴走」查克喝了口咖啡，把注意力放到前面的3人，「雖然依破的個性，黑帝斯非他莫屬，但是他是一個非常重感情的傢伙，會讓他增加暴走的次數與破壞力，還記得狼鐮第一次碰到黑帝斯的時候嗎？」查克說到最後一句話後，每個人都黯然的把頭低了下來，好像想起了以前的事情。

「我知道了，但…為什麼要讓狼野拿到黑帝斯呢？」冥接著問，滿腦子都是以前的事情。

「狼野有一種可以跟破的力量相對的動作，高超難度的動作，以及速度所帶來的威力，可以帶出一個非常強大的力量…加上，狼野其實比破還要冷靜，所以他有支配黑帝斯力量」查克說著，「但是…我給破宙斯有另一個原因，就是狼野無法維持宙斯的『無』，雖然黑帝斯本身比宙斯還要強大，但是…只要有資格的人，會製造比黑帝斯還要強大的『滅』，我就是看上破的實力才發現的」每個人都對查克所說的話感到訝異，好像他是第一次稱讚使用宙斯雷刃的人，畢竟，宙斯神器的候選人都是比其他神器的候選人還要弱。

「那，我有一個問題，你們對破是狼鐮的兒子可信度有多高？」每個人對海克的問題抹起了一陣笑臉，「雖然有點怪怪的，不過我不覺得這是巧合，他是匿名、他的力量、以及他的個性、太像狼鐮了，加上我本來就不相信巧合」海克抓了一片餅乾，丟進他的嘴裡。

「其實我也在想這個問題，破這傢伙一週前都一直給我狼鐮的感覺」冥回答著。

「他是蠻可愛的拉，不過狼廉現在都差不多50幾歲了耶，自己的兒子大概也早就20或30歲了吧」楿的問題，讓大家笑了一下，讓楿感到奇怪。

「楿，你這個笨蛋，他們又不是人類，他們是狼人耶，加上你沒聽說過嗎？狼人能活到將近300多歲，而且我跟你賭，狼廉現在的模樣，一定還是一個青少年」冥笑著說著，並喝了一口咖啡。

「對阿…而且要是像你那樣計算，我們不就已經是87歲了嗎？」海克輕笑了一下，看著那充滿傻氣的楿。

「對…對吼，嘿嘿，我搞錯了呢」楿拍了拍頭，苦笑著。「我還有一個問題呢，我們查到Devil的總基地了嗎？」

「還沒，在過了幾個月吧，我會找到的」查克閉著眼睛，慢慢的品嚐著楿做的糕餅。

「其實」查克開口，讓大家把注意力放在他身上，「破是一個非常強的人，有可能之前的暴走，只是開啟他實力的東西罷了，他一定可以跟狼廉那混蛋批敵，而之後…嘿嘿，我一定要讓破打敗狼廉」查克邪笑著，讓在場的3人的背後發涼了。


『看來…破以後的日子會很慘』除了查克，其他3人都對我感到可憐。




過了一天，我整天睡在床上，好像是狼野做的，但應該也是疲累所造成的吧。

之後我站在一個什麼東西都沒有的黑暗空間，前面則是出現另一個我，帶著輕鬆的眼神看的我。

「喂，我有話跟你說」他開口著，「你的暴走…真的讓我很驚訝」我聽到了這句話，讓我黯然的下來。

「因為…當我看著那些Devil，我莫名的感受到怒火，好像是想到人類的所造成的怪物，危害到了所有動物，以及破壞了自然」我說著，手握的更緊，銳利的爪子，刺入我的手心，而血從手裡的縫隙裡流了出來。

「我知道，但是我真的訝異你可以做到那種程度，讓我蠻佩服的」佩服！？什麼意思？

「哼，我一點都感覺不到任何光榮，我敵友不分的攻擊，連狼野也傷害到了…」

「我也不覺的你會，但是…你的動作跟力量，真的很大，我從以前都不知道你有這種實力」

「什麼！？」我驚訝的抬頭。

「你有可能會跟狼鐮打到不相上下的地步哦」另一個我大刺刺的笑著，「我還知道，他現在還是一個臭小子，所以不用擔心他有沒有退步」這句話是在告訴我要是不認真，會被殺摟？

「呵呵，對了！我有個問題」我伸出食手指問著另一個我，「每個狼人都是狼的一面吧？」

「沒錯，你問這個幹嘛？」他歪著頭，對我的問題感到疑惑。

「有沒有可能，狼人可以互相看著對方的狼的一面？」

「嗚…可以是可以」他像是知道我問這個的動機，但是卻用吱吱嗚嗚的口語說著，「但是…都是在狼人在交往的時候耶…而且要看見對方的狼的一面是要做一些曖昧的動作」他害羞的騷著頭，害我也臉紅了起來。

「原來阿…那我還是放棄好了」本來還想要看狼野的狼的一面的呢，還是算了吧。

「其實…我感覺到狼野對你有一種感覺，一種特別的感覺」他不敢看著我，試著把注意力轉到其他地方。

「嗯…我知道，但是他知道我討厭那種感覺，所以他都不會跟我說」我抓了抓頭，往其他方向看著。

「但是….我勸你不要」他的聲音變得有點嚴肅，抓到我的注意，「狼野他的狼的一面，很可怕…」

「很可怕？你說笑吧？」我帶著開玩笑的心情看著我，但是他的臉，讓我覺得是真的。

「其實狼的一面的人格跟人的一面的人格是完全不一樣的」他開始吞吞吐吐，讓我有點擔心他的下一句話，「有可能…狼野人的一面很喜歡你，但是狼的一面想殺掉你……」什麼！？

「想殺掉我？怎麼可能」我連這個問題都沒想過，狼野…會恨到想要殺掉我。

「別談這個了，我要你…學會怎麼使用你的神器」他堅定的聲音把我拉回現實…應該是現實吧：「你的神器跟你非常同步，要是你把神器操縱好，絕對可以逼出你的實力，之後你就不怕你的暴走啦，呵呵」

「是嗎…」我帶著微笑，但是心裡並沒有在笑。

之後我開始覺得胸口愈來愈重，讓我喘不氣來…之後那個壓力把我拉回真正的現實。

「........」我不語的看著在我身上睡到昏頭的狼野。

『睡的跟笨蛋一樣』我推了狼野一下，但是…「帕！」他的巴掌直巴在我的臉上，讓我的臉上出現紅的巴掌印。

「這傢伙…嗚…」我本來要揍他的臉，但是我看到了狼野手上的繃帶，停止了我的動作。

『真對不起呢…狼野』我慢慢的把他拉到旁邊去，便慢慢的走出房間，『已經天亮了嗎？我睡得還真久』



之後我慢慢的走向查克的測試場，但是越是接近，我的背就更涼，好像會出現很可怕的事情…

「阿！破，你醒啦？」冥看到我過去測試場，嚇到了一下。

「嗯…被狼野用醒的，哀…他睡相太差了」我擺了擺手，增加著我的無奈。

「是…是嗎？哈哈…」冥的笑聲變得很無力，讓我覺得怪怪的。

「怎麼了嗎？那麼沒精神？」我問著。

「沒…沒事啦，哈哈」他的說謊技能真是有夠差。

「有什麼東西瞞著我跟狼野？說」我斜眼看著他，看著他滿頭大汗的臉。

「沒…沒有阿，你想太多啦…哈哈」他真的很差，算了，我還沒有沒品到先打開人家的驚喜。

之後我就跟他一起走向測試場，途中我們完全沒有講過一句話，只有他一個人在那邊發冷汗。

等到我們到了測試場，查克就站在門前對著我笑著，讓我非常…不舒服。

「幹嘛？這麼噁心的笑臉，還有，你幹嘛拿著我的神器？」滿身冷汗的看著查克那非常玄的笑臉。

「我要你，測試宙斯雷刃」他的笑臉慢慢的變成微笑。

「哦…好阿」我接走宙斯後，就慢慢的走進測試場。

測試場裡，以前的刮痕或者破洞，全部不見了，好像是才剛從新裝潢好似的，讓我非常訝異。

「我先放LEVEL2的Devil」這麼弱的…是要我熱身？

我隨便揮了揮手，表示沒意見後，門就打開了，依舊的吵死人的聲音，讓我非常的不爽。

之後一些Devil快速的跑像我這邊，而我早已準備好的秀出那藍銀交加的雙刃。

「哈！」我跳起來，往第一個開刀的Devil砍去。

而正當我快要碰到Devil那白的令人噁心的光頭時，中間出現了類似電磁波的物體，之後直接把反彈到牆壁，讓我整個撞進牆壁，牆壁則是出現了一個完美的人形凹洞。而我渾身感覺到雷電的衝擊，好痛…

「嗚…」我勉強的站著，而前面的Devil卻開始突擊我。

我用著宙斯來防禦，但是每當他們接近宙斯，電磁波就會出現，並給我非常強大的雷擊，防禦就跟沒防禦一樣似的。

「這是什麼鬼武器阿！！？」我對著宙斯發出抱怨。『算了！！土　群起！』我使出牙印陣，而整個測試場的地上都被牙印陣突破變成一堆小山丘，完美的攻擊到奔向我的Devil。「倒！」我用力的伸出我的手，把手掌前的牙印陣給打破，讓那些山丘全數倒下，壓死所有被山丘妨礙到的Devil。

等到我回到測試場的時候，除了查克，每個人都帶著愧咎的臉看著我。

「為什麼宙斯會排斥我？」我秀給他們我手臂跟腹部的燒傷。

「那個…我們忘記告訴你，你要…跟宙斯達成共識」冥騷著頭，不敢正眼看著我。

「你們也…哀，算了」我選擇放棄生氣，反正生氣也沒用。

「對不起啦，破」冥雙手合起的跟我道歉著。

「嗯…」

「好，為了能讓你更快打死狼…哦不，我說適應宙斯雷刃，你今晚睡覺的時候，抱著它睡覺，宙斯就會在你睡覺的時候跟你交談」查克說這句話，讓我整個聞到充滿著開玩笑的味道。

「這是真的，我們都是一個例子」冥天真的說著。讓我開始覺得奇怪。

「哀…看來不跟你好好說，你會不了解」查克嘆了一口氣，「每個神器的候選者都需要跟神器交談，要是不交談就會像你一樣被神器反彈，神器不只是一個武器，而是一種可以跟神溝通與繼承的武器，然而一旦讓他們給你繼承他們的力量，你就會擁有無人能敵的神力，但是…那只在你是神器完全的繼承人」查克說完後，並按個按鈕讓前面的門打開，暗示我回去想想。

「我知道了…」我乖乖的走出測試場，走向主廚房，煮著奶茶。

「阿勒？你開始適應人類的食物啦？」冥抱著頭，悠閒的看著我。

「不適應也得適應阿，不然以後沒東西吃麻」我說笑著。

「哈哈，說著也是呢…」冥笑了幾下，並走在後面的椅子上，「那…順便幫我泡個奶茶吧」

「嗯」我早知道他會這麼說，就已經泡好兩杯濃郁的奶茶，並端給冥一杯。

但是他喝了一口後就出現厭惡的眼神，但是瞬間轉成苦笑。

「不合你胃口阿？」我想也是…

「也不是啦，只不過…為什麼你要放肉汁進去？」冥苦笑著，並看著血色的奶茶，『這還是奶茶嗎？根本是…血茶』

「哈哈，被我騙了吧？拿去，這才是你的」我換給他我的那一杯，並把他原先的那杯給倒掉。

「你還真的騙到我了耶」冥依舊帶著那苦笑，好像那味道還沒消去。

之後我跟冥的笑聲就瀰漫在總部裡的主廚房。



等到夜晚，我回到房間，看著那個還在睡覺的狼野。

『難道這傢伙…每個夜晚都陪我不睡覺嗎？』我看著他，摸著他的額頭。

「真是個笨蛋」我苦笑著，並躺在熟睡的狼野旁，抱著宙斯雷刃睡著了。

而在我的夢境，一就在一個什麼都沒有的黑暗空間，但是...我並沒有看到另一個我，只是看到一道雷一直在那邊閃著。然而漸漸的，雷漸漸的變成一隻白狼，讓我驚訝了一會兒。

「你就是……宙斯？」我疑惑著，有點不相信這就是宙斯的真身，但是…那隻狼輕輕的點頭，讓我不得不相信。

「你就是破吧？那個擅自使用我攻擊他人的那個臭小子？」他那欠扁的語氣，讓我的眉毛挑了起來。

「對不起阿，我並不知道還要經過你的同意才能用你呢」我用這諷刺的聲音回他的話。

「臭小子…」他瞬間在我面前，但是原本狼的外表，卻變成一個全身布滿類似燒傷的少年，往我腹部揍了一拳，讓我痛的縮了一下，又用手軸把我打倒。

「可惡…你這傢伙！」我原本想要回他一擊，但反而被他抓在空中，

「嗚…」

「你這傢伙跟狼鐮那混蛋幾乎一模一樣，惹人討厭」他輕笑了起下，並慢慢的把我放下來。

「你知道他？！」不…這也不奇怪。

「他是地一個把我的容器用暴的人，不忘記他真的太難了」他之前的怒氣瞬間消失，出現了一個清爽的微笑。

「那個…對不起哦，我可以請你教我怎麼使用你的雷刃嗎？」還是道歉好了，畢竟是我亂動他的東西。

「當然，你問就好了麻，哈哈，你真的蠻像狼廉那臭小子呢」他因為我的動作笑了幾下，「聽聽我的故事吧…」

「嗯…」這傢伙…還不錯麻。


待續………



作者靠非區

大大們好阿 

真的很抱歉 小狼拖搞 因為小狼的二哥有報告要做 所以佔用了一些電腦時間。

所以小狼才趕到今天才發文 真是抱歉呢！！

還有 感謝茶大跟銀大回來捧場耶ˊˇˋ 小狼好開心

----------


## Holpless

> 狼廉是怎麼樣的腳色呢？敝狼幫你解答，他是破根狼野的父親XD(被炸飛)
> 
> 看到最後一句，敝狼真的滿無言的，總之期待下一話。


蒼狼大 你怎磨可以開外掛跑到未來來看這個小說呢（亮刀）（被打）

----------


## 空

.

----------


## Holpless

> 照這樣的設定來看，狼野和破的對決很有可能會發生呢……
> 
> 冥他們似乎不是普通的人類……87歲了……或者說他們根本不是人類……
> 
> 不過狼野也太會睡了吧，好像怎麼較都叫不醒……再這樣下去這個故事就變成睡美人的翻版了……（被打爛
> 
> 好有個性的神器啊！！要使用還得先經過他的同意，真可愛XD
> 
> 拖搞的話其實不是啥大問題（你說啥！）我的小說現在也正努力前進中……只要別中途腰斬就好了，既然寫了，就寫到自己最滿意的程度吧！！
> ...



銀大　你怎麼可以跟蒼狼大一起開外掛呢！！？（泣）

因為是神器麻　你隨便動人家的東西　人家不會先揍你一拳嗎？（誰會這麼暴力阿？？）

唉呦　你都不看著仔細就對了？　他一直跟他一起不睡覺麻　（（我的天啊　ＢＬ阿？　太噁心了吧？？））　你自己腐起來的　干小狼什麼事？

我就透漏一點給你一好了　其實神器的繼承者　一旦繼承了神泣　就會增加歲月的時光　要是狼人＋繼承神器　哇！！　好玩了！

他們已經不是人類了　銀大．．．．

----------


## 空

.

----------


## Holpless

> 你好像誤會我的意思了，我是覺得狼野睡覺的時間似乎比破還長還久，並不是想到bl之類的劇情……不過有好信也不錯咧……（邪笑）
> 
> 還有，我比較習慣別狼叫我阿空，至於大字……就省略吧，聽起來頗怪的……XDD


好吧....阿空大！（被打）

我好像誤會了＝口＝川　

不過這篇文章　絕對不是ｂｌ文　因為本小狼恨ｂｌ

原來阿空。。。。你有看ｂｌ文的習慣阿　（邪笑）　（遭眾狼圍咬）

----------


## a70701111

呃……你說的是聖鬥士星X的那篇嗎？
不過很可惜的，在那篇眾神的出現機率比鬥士還要少阿。
(還是比較喜歡黃金聖鬥士，順帶一提個人最喜歡處女座沙加)

11章
你的刪節號還是需要改一下，在短也要三個點就好，多出一個點，就會發生『….』這樣的事情。(不過正確用法還是這樣：……)
對於神器的方面(也能說是普通武器)，我還是覺得製造時間太短了。
這樣就會造成神器一大堆，強人也一大堆的情況哪……
真的是這樣阿……算了，我就靜默好了(壓低心中的想法)

----------


## Holpless

> 呃……你說的是聖鬥士星X的那篇嗎？
> 不過很可惜的，在那篇眾神的出現機率比鬥士還要少阿。
> (還是比較喜歡黃金聖鬥士，順帶一提個人最喜歡處女座沙加)
> 
> 11章
> 你的刪節號還是需要改一下，在短也要三個點就好，多出一個點，就會發生『….』這樣的事情。(不過正確用法還是這樣：……)
> 對於神器的方面(也能說是普通武器)，我還是覺得製造時間太短了。
> 這樣就會造成神器一大堆，強人也一大堆的情況哪……
> 真的是這樣阿……算了，我就靜默好了(壓低心中的想法)


謝謝建議的說　但是我是從ｗｏｒｄ　ｐｏｓｔ在狼之樂園的　所以才會出現那個。。。　我會改的

因為那是修復麻ˊˇˋ　製造的過程我會在下一面打一下。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

黃金聖鬥士阿，敝狼也滿喜歡處女座沙加的XD

原來繼承神器可以延長壽命阿，敝狼想要一把XD

附帶一提，黑帝斯好像某動漫裡的主角的愛槍阿。

冥那群人果然不是普通的人類，87歲了說= ="

敝狼想問，人類87歲大概等於狼人幾歲呀？

----------


## Holpless

Ｐａｒｔ　１２　雷道Ｘ試煉Ｘ狼野的爆走

在夢境中，宙斯和我正在一個黑暗的空間，什麼東西都沒有，只有我跟宙斯。

「好啦，這裡太暗了，我們到亮一點的地方說吧」他說完，彈指，之後黑色的世界，變成了白色世界，就像阿拉斯加，但是…沒有寒冷的香味，只是個無聊的立體影像。

「這裡還不錯吧，哈哈」宙斯笑著，又彈了彈指，出現了兩張椅子，便用個手勢要我坐下。

「好，故事開始」他開口，「其實人類所信仰的所有神，都不是真的，真正存在的，也只有我跟其他羅馬神，我們操控著四季跟所有自然事物，當然也包括生物的生與死」哇…這麼厲害。

「那你怎麼不幫我們慘除Devil？」我問著。

「力量越大，責任就越大，我可是掌控天氣的神耶，沒那閒時間處理人類留的攤子」他繼續，「所以因為查克知道這一點，而在60年前就開始著手製造神器，哈哈，那可真的花了他的時間呢」

「才需要那點時間？，我以為神器需要一千年的時候去製造呢」我的這句話，讓他大笑了幾下。

「哈哈哈哈，你對查克的了解真是少之又少阿，我跟你說，查克的實力是非常強的，在全世界上完全找不到像他這麼有才能的人類，一個都比不上他」他的話，讓我覺得有點太抬舉查克了，但是他那眼神好像是真的的樣子，「他是世界上最好的煉金術師跟製造師」鋼之煉金術師真的存在！？

「並不是那種煉金術師……」他像是看穿我的心思的對我苦笑著，『哀…冥的思想漸漸侵入這個小子的思想了...』

「嗯…」哇！我一定要向他學學讀心術。

「查克用了將近50年去尋找『無』的材質，跟『滅』的屬性，並把他們組裝起來」說到這裡，他抹起一口笑繼續，「要是讓普通的高級煉金術師跟製造師的話，大概要一直傳宗接代的製作著，有可能要用到4 5百年吧」什麼！？別人跟查克比，差距竟然差這麼大...

「真的假的？？」

「一點也不誇張呢」他繼續，「我說過了，查克是世界上獨一無二的高級煉金術師與製造師，在查克那厚重黑眼圈裡，有著無數的發明以及專心度」宙斯嘆了一大口氣，便又露出了苦笑。「講那麼多題外話，現在來幫你吧，不然等等沒時間」

「哦」想想也是，都是題外話......


「好啦！！訓練開始！」宙斯說著。


＊＊＊＊

而在現實中，一個人沈睡，一個人則著急的叫醒沈睡的人。

「破，你到底怎麼了？起來阿」狼野一直推著沈睡的我，好像還不知道我在做訓練。

「別推啦」冥的聲音從門旁出現，他人靠在門旁看著正著急的狼野，「他現在阿，正在做訓練呢，別吵他了」

「訓練？什麼訓練？」

「使用宙斯雷刃的訓練，要是你擅自使用神器的話，神器不但會不起作用，還會造成反效果呢」

「…神器…好奇怪」狼野的眼睛成一直線苦惱著，讓冥忍不住放生大笑。

「哈哈哈哈，神器就是這樣，但是，你要提升攻擊力的話，你也得讓神器高興麻」

「哦…哈」狼野又開始打哈欠，『好想睡…』之後就躺在我的身上睡著了。

『這麼快就睡著啦？這樣也好』冥把背後的黑帝斯之廉放在狼野的手裡，『祝你們順利得到神力啦』冥笑著離開房間，留下我跟狼野在房裡沈睡。

＊＊＊＊

當狼野又再度起來時，他醒來的地點不再現實，而是夢境，地獄的夢境。

『這是哪阿？我怎麼來到這個地方的？』一切是如此的真實，高溫，火紅的岩漿在旁流動著，慘叫與尖叫交加，讓狼野的佈滿著恐懼，而唯一他在想的是，『我得離開這裡！！』

「沒太嚇人吧？」一個聲音從狼野的背後發出，讓狼野嚇了一跳，然而那聲音的主人是一個全身被黑色的斗蓬覆蓋著、烏黑的短髮、以及擁有與狼人的血紅雙眼相似眼睛的少年。

「你是？」狼野害怕的聲音，漸漸的變得鎮定。

「我阿？我是黑帝斯」少年的自我介紹，把狼野的恐懼給用散了，但讓懷疑上身在狼野的心裡。

『不會吧…黑帝斯原來是個少年』狼野跑進被稱為黑帝斯的少年的前面，並四處觀察著他的外觀，讓黑帝斯感覺不舒服。

『這傢伙是怎樣？』黑帝斯無言的看著觀察著他的狼野，「別這樣行嗎？」黑帝斯把狼野的頭推出去，好讓他有地方可以呼吸。

「對不起，嘿嘿」狼野苦笑著，抓了抓他那褐色的短髮。

「聽說你是我的新使用者…」黑帝斯簡單的觀察他，嘆了一口氣，『查克，這是第二次你給我錯誤的人選呢』但是正當黑帝斯心道時，他看見了狼野的另一面正重疊著他，一個充滿殺氣的另一面，讓黑帝斯抹起一口笑。

「我是不是…沒有資格？」狼野看著黑帝斯剛剛的失望表情，讓狼野也跟著失望。

「我沒有說這句話阿，你從哪聽來的阿？」黑帝斯說的話，讓狼野驚訝了一下，『他的另一面還真的很有趣了，看來他我可以考慮』黑帝斯秀出他的手掌，而黑似的光從手心中間漸漸變大，變成鐮刀的樣子，然而，黑帝斯之鐮正掌握在黑帝斯的手上。

「好奇怪……自己拿自己…」狼野的那一句話，讓黑帝斯忍不出笑了一下。

「這個又不是我，你還真是傻呢」黑帝斯說著，「黑帝斯之鐮，是我給使用者的神器，這又不是我，我可是掌管死亡與恐懼的化身呢，又不只是你的武器」

「哦，抱歉」狼野苦笑著。

「我先跟你說，『無』跟『滅』是什麼好了」黑帝斯說完後，彈了彈指，便出現了兩張黑色的椅子，並用個手勢要狼野坐下，「『無』跟『滅』是一個使用神器的程序，『無』是維持神器的元素力量，像黑帝斯之鐮，他主要的『無』就是殺氣與弒血，你使用鐮刀的時候，你必須想像著怎麼把你要殺的人給幹掉，跟怎麼把你要殺的人給折磨死，我個人是喜歡後者啦，我不知道你喜歡哪個」黑帝斯說的話，讓狼野顫抖了幾下。

「那『滅』呢？」狼野試著不想黑帝斯剛剛說的話，並轉移話題。

「『滅』是神器的『煉』，雖然有點難解釋，不過『滅』是神器主要招式，像是鐮刀，大部分的滅都是折麼與讓被殺者害怕死亡，或者召喚你的死亡獸還幫助你，不過…要依你喜歡的動物吧，大概…」黑帝斯後面一句話，讓狼野出現了一種感想，『真是不負責任……』

「表示『煉』就是鐮刀的絕招摟？」狼野動著腦，黑帝斯則冷哼了 一下。

「哼，你不笨麻，沒錯，『煉』就是鐮刀的絕招」黑帝斯說著，苦笑了一下，「狼野，要是你學到鐮刀的『煉』，拜託你不要用在查克的測試場，要是弄壞了他的測試場的話，他會殺到我這邊的……」原來…『煉』這麼強？！

「知…知道了，呵呵」狼野笑著，搔了搔頭。

「那…我們開始訓練吧」

「嗯！！」


＊＊＊＊＊

夢境中的我，全神貫注的感受著雷的氣息，並想像著宙斯之前告訴我的，『要是你要操縱雷的話，你就得感受著雷的氣息與傷害，並學著去操礦雷的走向與輕重』宙斯的這幾句話，還蠻像Swift在我還在洞穴的時候講的話。

『這小子…學的還蠻快的麻，要是一般候選人，大概會被雷一直傷到…但是他，卻輕易的操縱著雷，並讓雷避開他的要害』宙斯感嘆的看著破，抹起了一口笑，『狼人還真是個耐心的生物呢』

『Swift…』我想著之前教導我雷式的Swift，到現在還是覺得Swift的教導真是有用。

＊＊＊

深夜，大部分的狼，都還熟睡著，除了狼群裡的我慢慢的走向還在睡覺的Swift。

「Swift，可以起來一下嗎？」我小聲的在Swift耳邊說著，但是警覺性高的Swift一下就起來了。

「怎麼了嗎？？破？」Swift對我早起的動作感到驚奇。

「沒有什麼事啦…只是，我覺得，我應該要在學一些多一點的攻擊牙印，這樣才可以保護狼野」我苦笑著，「畢竟你也知道，狼野那傢伙…不怎麼會攻擊式的牙印」之後Swift慢慢的起來，拉了一下低頭的我。

「出來一下」Swift在洞穴口等著我，「待在裡面，會很想睡覺的」他苦笑著。


當我們到了修煉場，Swift隨手叼了一跟樹枝，並在泥土上畫了一些類似水式的攻擊牙印，但是我猜錯了。

「其實其他五行牙印你都已經學了差不多了，現在…我要你學新的式…雷」當Swift說出雷這個字時，他臉上看似出現了憂傷，但只有那一秒鐘而已，便開口，「雷式比5行式牙印還要強的牙印，比水還要強韌及柔軟，比火焰更加強大及傷殺，比風還要快速，以及比金與土還要堅固…但是，難度也比任何5行牙印還要難操控，甚至容易傷到使用者」好強…

「那…我們快開始吧！」我對雷的牙印充滿著興趣。

「但是，破…我只教你一個雷式牙印」他不管著我的疑惑，繼續，「我也說過雷式牙印是一個非常大及危險的牙印，而且容易操控錯誤而誤傷他人，所以…我要你只在危險的時候才能使用雷式牙印」

「知…知道了」我雖然不太知道Swift的用一，但是我知道....他是過來人（狼）。

之後我開始學習如何操控並感受著雷的氣息與走向，但是…每次都會被雷給排斥而留下燒傷，比火還要痛的燒傷。

「破，要耐心，不要心急而亂了陣腳」Swift看著滿身燒傷的我，並指示。

「等等」我停止了訓練，脫掉了我那滿身破洞的黑色風衣，上半身的白色皮膚出現許許多多的燒傷，「要是一直穿著風衣訓練的話，我這風衣會有滿身的破洞，我才不要勒」我的那句話，讓Swift大聲的笑著，也是這一天第一次的笑著，讓我也笑了起來。

然而，我才發現，脫掉了風衣，更能讓我操控著雷的走向，然而，漸漸的，身體上的新傷口漸漸的減少…過了差不多3個小時，雷完全的任我擺佈，讓Swift驚訝的不能說話。

「怎麼樣？？」我自滿的說著，並讓雷慢慢的實體化，出現了許許多多的雷環繞在我的身邊，完全不帶刺的緊貼在我的身旁。

「你的潛力，比我想像中的還要厲害…我就教你一個雷式牙印，『雷道』」Swift說著，並又畫了一個巨大的牙印陣，那個牙印陣花了全部的泥土地，文字與雷電般的圖騰，讓我看的又驚奇又疑惑，是一種完全說不出來的感覺...

「雷道是？？」

「嗑嗑，雷道是..」Swift像是要講個長篇大論的清了清他的喉嚨，「雷道是環體陣，而環體陣就像金型態的牙印一樣，環繞在你鎖定的位置，但是雷道並不只讓你武裝，還讓你強化了所有性能，而且還可以進入『零』來成為神態」一一的好處一直讓我的微笑愈來愈大。

「不會吧！這麼好！？」我高興的叫著，但是Swift只是在旁微笑著，帶著哀傷的笑著…「怎麼了？」我的高興被Swift那微笑給轉成擔心。

「在我第一次學到『雷道』的時候...我也這麼覺得」Swift笑了一下，但哀傷依舊甩不掉，「但是…學起來的代價是…把我的愛人與兒子永遠的帶走…」我聽到了這句話，滿身的訝異及自責。

『我…真是個蠢蛋』我充滿自責的看著Swift，因為我讓他回想起了他記憶裡的悲劇……「對不起，Swift」

「沒關係的，不過，我得警告你，絕對不可以使用『雷道』而誤傷到狼野，這會讓你後悔一輩子的…」Swift忍著他的痛苦，勉強的笑著，保持著他陽光型笑容，讓我不僅因為他的強韌而感動…

「謝謝你…Swift，謝謝你所做的事情，我真的…真的很感謝」我瞬間的跑到他的面前，並緊緊抱著我的老師，我認為的父親…Swift。

「哈哈，沒關係的…孩子」而Swift視我為他的兒子的說著，『亞厲，桑…對不起…』也在心裡道歉從他手中消失的愛人與兒子。

「那！開始吧」Swift對我說著，帶著代表他內心的笑容，讓我也出現了自信。

「嗯！！」我也強烈的回應。

＊＊＊＊

「嗚…」想起了那段記憶後，我的眼淚不自覺的流下，感謝著Swift以前對我所做的一切。

『想到往事拉？小子』宙斯則是在旁邊看著因為回憶而流淚的我，「記得我剛剛說的話阿！！維持『無』來增加雷的氣息阿」雖然宙斯有點擔心我的處境，但是他看著雷的走向，完全的放心了。

瞬間，雷全部實體化，因為我的感情的變化而增強，雖然沒有刺痛到我，但是力量愈來愈大，而刺耳的聲音也愈來愈大。我的頭髮因為周圍的電氣，而慢慢的利了起來，『『雷道』開』我心道，慢慢的，雷式牙印開始工作，並出現了大圈的牙印橫著環繞在我的腹部，讓我的電氣愈來愈大，讓『雷道』的文字更加亮麗，也讓宙斯也開始驚訝了。

『果然…感情笨蛋，狼鐮的兒子，我想的果然沒錯』宙斯抓了抓他拿銀色的頭髮，『狼鐮…你的兒子正在超越你呢，你要怎麼辦呢？』

「謝謝你…Swift」我雙手交叉，對著前方的景象莫念，心理出現了不能形容謝意及力量，並把雷全部聚集到手腕上，雖然出現了點刺痛，但是感受到的力量完全覆蓋了疼痛，「哈！」出現了新型的雷式牙印，巨大，並帶著刺耳的聲音，發射了無與倫比的雷，並讓那個空間佈滿著雷與電，「雷之磁場」我把雙手放了下來，身體也慢慢的挺直，地上的雷，被我的手指給操作著，出現了許許多多的雷。

「及格了…」宙斯驚訝的看著被數以萬計的雷徘徊的我，『這小子…是最佳的宙斯雷刃的使用者』

「嗯…乎」我吐了一口氣，卸下所有的雷，跟徘徊在空間的雷。

「好啦…我有其他的事了，先走摟」他大刺刺的笑著，彈指，全部的東西都從我的面前消失，靜音的阿拉斯加背景，原先的白色椅子.....而我呢？則是從夢裡醒來了，但是我知道，那個夢是真的，因為我全身都出現了一點點新燒傷。

我回頭看著還在睡覺狼野，但我把注意力轉到了黑帝斯，「什麼時候的....嗯」我嘆了一口氣，並安靜的看著他，『加油哦，狼野』留下了還在測試的狼野，我獨自離開了房間，走往測試場，「我就來測試我的『無』吧」

＊＊＊＊

在地獄修行的狼野，原本操控的非常良好，死亡與恐懼在他的心裡徘徊，雖然有點害怕，但是依然冷靜的操控著。

『嗯.…比我想像中的還冷靜』黑帝斯則是在旁邊，欣賞著正被琢磨的黑色原石，慢慢的接近成一個亮麗完美的黑寶石。

而正當狼野慢慢的放下心來的操控著那大又可怕的力量時，狼野瞬間的震了一下，意識直接消失，並躺在那溫熱的地殼上。

「看來…你開始蠢蠢欲動拉？」黑帝斯笑著看著倒地的狼野。

之後，狼野周圍出現了濃重的殺氣，並漸漸的實體化，讓黑帝斯驚訝了一會兒，「滿分…我允許你使用黑帝斯之鐮」他說完後，彈了彈指，全部的景象瞬間消失，而另一面的狼野…回到了真正的現實。

「狼野，破呢？」等到另一面的狼野醒來後，聽到了他恨了一輩子的人的名字，並看著聲音的主人，冥。

狼野並沒有回答他，則是弒血的看著冥，讓冥警覺了起來。

「怎麼了，狼…嗚！」冥還沒說完，腹部就被旁邊的狼野用鐮刀貫穿了他的腹部，「狼…狼野？」冥不敢置信的瞪著充滿殺氣的狼野，一切是如此的快。

「滾開」狼野那冰冷的聲音，無視冥，並把冥用他體內鐮刀給甩出去，讓他撞上後面的牆壁，血則污染了整個牆壁。

『完蛋了…狼野暴走了！』冥嗑著血，止著大量流血的傷口，坐倒在地上，試著呼吸。

＊＊＊

等到我走進了測試場，查克卻疑惑的看著我，好像我不該出現在測試場一樣。

「可以用雷刃了！？」查克問著，卻被我的點頭驚訝了一會兒，「就算是狼鐮也需要一週，你一天就夠了？！」

「不…以前就有學過如何操作雷，所以大致都ok」我的那幾句話，讓全場的3人都驚訝了。

「好…你就測試一下吧」查克把測試場的門打開後，我便慢慢的走進去，等著Devil的開始。

但等到查克要按下按鈕時，狼野走了出來，讓查克又驚訝了一會兒，但是驚訝變成恐懼，『該死…狼野暴走了嗎？』

但㴡那傻子卻跑到狼野的面前笑著說「狼野狼野！你看破！他已經可以使用神器了耶」

「嗚…」狼野因為又聽到了他恨的人的名字時，單手舉起了鐮刀，準備把㴡砍成兩半。

「小心！！」查克直接跳過去，推掉㴡，但腹部接受到了狼野鐮刀砍，噴出了鮮血。

而我聽到了爭吵時，旁邊的玻璃整個被打碎，並出現了一位帶著巨大鐮刀的少年…而那少年竟然是..狼野！！

「狼野…你暴走了」我看著他那烏黑血紅的雙眼，『你那原本透徹的雙眼…該死』

「殺了你…殺了你！！」狼野失控的大吼著，拿著那巨大的鐮刀向我揮往。


這一天來了……我與狼野的戰鬥…我準備好了！！





作者靠非區

謝謝大大們的耐心等待 

加上蒼狼大的問題

其實我也達不出來＝ ＝

因為那都是人類年齡的計算 我並沒有用狼的年齡計算耶..

所以破跟狼野的年齡在人類是30歲

而狼鐮是50歲

則冥他們就是87歲拉

但都是少年 哈哈

----------


## Holpless

> 黃金聖鬥士阿，敝狼也滿喜歡處女座沙加的XD
> 
> 原來繼承神器可以延長壽命阿，敝狼想要一把XD
> 
> 附帶一提，黑帝斯好像某動漫裡的主角的愛槍阿。
> 
> 冥那群人果然不是普通的人類，87歲了說= ="
> 
> 敝狼想問，人類87歲大概等於狼人幾歲呀？


小狼其實都不喜歡耶＝ ＝"

你想要阿? 可是賣光了耶XD

其實我不知道黑帝斯武器有出現在動漫裡耶 但是小郎我 不想看(被打)

如果是普通人類 不就會直接去領便當了?? 

人類87歲....大概還是青少年狀態 等到150時歲後 才會漸漸變老

----------


## 空

.

----------


## Holpless

> 總覺得……狼野暴走的有些莫名欸……
> 輕而易舉就被黑暗面給控制了？至少掙扎一下吧XDD
> 
> 破的雷道讓我想起魔法老師裡涅吉弟弟的招式，感覺還滿相像的……都是用雷武裝自己。
> 不過涅吉弟弟的招式主要是強化速度，力量似乎沒有強化到……（小聲：不過他也不用增強攻擊力了，強的跟什麼一樣！！）
> 
> 主角威能再開！！三個小時就學會控制雷了！！
> 
> 我的困惑
> ...


.....空大... 你= =" 好酷阿XD

你都不知道這兩個兄弟 都是個非常莫名其妙的傢伙嗎?

狼野會死? 哈! 這是絕對不可能的 (謎:那你幹嘛把狼野寫進死亡筆記本？！）
小狼：又一個動漫宅！咬死他！！（某謎被小狼眾當晚餐）

戰鬥期況阿！！？　很非常的好玩的　小狼我　一直等到我寫到這邊呢（謎：是另一面的自己想的吧？

小狼：被發現了！？　滅口！（某迷又被咬死

空大。。。你沒看好嗎？　小破可是從以前就學過控制雷了阿
（眾狼：你到底是作者還是讀者？！）
小狼：兩者（眾狼無言）

反正你就期待下一篇八　連作者都不知道下一篇幹嘛勒
眾狼：你不就是作者嗎！！！　滾回去寫阿（遭眾狼拖回書桌）

----------


## 空

.

----------


## Holpless

> 我知道破他操雷術是以前跟Swift學的
> 
> 不過我很驚訝他3小時就學會了……主角威啊！！！


說的也是 呢

不過 一切的一切 都是因為他老爸是一個天才 XD
有其父必有其子嘛 ~

我有可能還會安排狼鐮跟破打呢 嘻嘻！

主角麻　不能讓他潑冷水的說！

----------


## a70701111

第十二章
恩……原來是最強的煉金術師(跟某石像裡面的伊代一樣)
那神器的部分，我就不要再追究了，不然這樣會更麻煩。
繼承神器了阿？
畢竟是主角，這篇也應該會偏向這邊吧。
不過野狼還真容易暴走(初號機(？))，每次拿到武器就暴走，難到野狼跟黑帝斯有什麼樣的淵源嗎？這點應該值得細想……

----------


## Holpless

> 第十二章
> 恩……原來是最強的煉金術師(跟某石像裡面的伊代一樣)
> 那神器的部分，我就不要再追究了，不然這樣會更麻煩。
> 繼承神器了阿？
> 畢竟是主角，這篇也應該會偏向這邊吧。
> 不過野狼還真容易暴走(初號機(？))，每次拿到武器就暴走，難到野狼跟黑帝斯有什麼樣的淵源嗎？這點應該值得細想……


原來小迪大也是動漫宅！（冥：那Ｈｏｌｐｌｅｓｓ也加入我們的廊列八！）
（小狼：好～（被打））

你再追究！？（亮牙）

主角麻ˊˇˋ　不增強點　會很容易在我的世界裡領便當耶

小迪大阿....一下牙印講成爪印.....現在連第二主角狼野 變成野狼.....
你是真的讓我很無言.....

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

阿阿阿，破跟狼野終於打起來了，

不知道哪邊會贏，來開個賭盤好了。(炸死)

原來破是跟狼野是三十多歲阿，冥他們比較老耶XD

附帶一提，狼野會不會太常爆走了？

期待下一章

----------


## a70701111

因為追究是想要了解阿……(現在沒差，劇情都已經發展成這樣了。)

也加入我們的廊列八

行列吧？
主角方面就這樣吧。
狼野跟野狼，兩個字顛過來拉。
又看錯一次名稱？
反正我真的常看錯，也不得怪誰。
只要知道是在說哪一位就好。
不過在我腦中的名稱會修正……

----------


## Holpless

part 13 戰鬥X選擇X爆走停止

在不知道明的情況下，狼野拿著鐮刀向我狂揮，雖然漂亮的閃過他每次的攻擊，但是…我的身體卻陸陸續續的出現小傷口。

「怎麼啦？ 弱得連攻擊都不會阿」狼野的聲音出現了異樣重疊音，但是我知道…那是另一面的他，狼面的狼野…

「……」我不語，只是持續的避開他的砍殺。

我不想要跟你打，我更不想要攻擊你，但是…

我的眼淚慢慢的流了出來，看著被黑暗覆蓋的狼野

等等…被黑暗覆蓋！？

我像是被點醒似的看著黑帝斯之镰，『難道…因為那個鐮刀嗎？』在我思考的時候，狼野的鐮刀快速的朝我砍去，但是我比他更快的往後跳，向風車似的在空中旋轉，並漂亮著地。

「什麼時候開始喜歡哭拉？」狼野一再又一再的挑釁我，但是我還是依然不語，把講話的力氣放在接近他身邊的力氣。

之後我冷不防的衝向狼野的面前，「破，你已經變笨了？」狼野用力的往我的肩膀砍去，雖然我避開了會對我造成重傷的鐮刀，但還是出現了從我左胸劃到右腰邊的刀痕，讓我的風衣被”打開”，流出了微少的鮮血。

之後我抓住了刀柄，用力的把鐮刀踢飛，而狼野則處於無武器的狀態。

『回復原樣了嗎？？』我小心翼翼的看著狼野，但是他的眼睛依舊是烏黑的血紅，讓我的心涼了一半。

「你以為是黑帝斯之镰操縱我？你未免也太好笑了吧？」他那雙重聲音，讓我聽的實在很不爽。

「看來…我跟你終於能面對面了，狼面的狼野」我冷冷的盯著他，手抓了抓空氣，準備進攻。

「是阿，我一直想殺你呢，終於能撕掉你那令人贈恨的臭臉」他捏了捏關節，出現了骨頭的敲打聲。

「無影雷…」我輕聲的說著，手指上出現了一些電光，雖然用肉眼來看電光的長度最多只有5或10公分，沒有碰觸到地面，但是…我已在不知不覺中操縱了數萬條雷電徘徊在這個測試場。

「哈！！」狼野吼叫著，來增加自己的士氣，但是那是沒用的。

「雷之牢窟…」左手用力的握著，之後狼野的周圍出現許多的雷徘徊著他，而他預知不妙，往後跳，但是被雷排斥，反彈回到他原先站的地方。

「什麼！？」過不了多久，狼野就被鎖在用雷電做成的圓形牢籠，「混蛋！！放我出去！！」

「真是吵阿」我把左手的拳頭在握的緊一點，讓牢窟愈變愈小，變成了只要伸手只就會被排斥的雷之牢㝫。

「別以為這就能鎖住我！哈哈哈哈哈」他詭異的笑聲，讓他身旁的殺氣漸漸的實體化，那血紅色的殺氣讓我不舒服了起來。

之後，雷之牢窟慢慢的膨脹，而不管我怎麼壓抑，牢窟依然的膨脹，之後爆破瓦解，放出來的電磁，把所有玻璃都震碎了，而壓力所帶來的力量，讓我整個往後滑了一下。

「地獄之狼，殺了他！」狼野站在原先的地方，但他的殺氣則在他的周圍蠢蠢欲動著，轉變成了全身血肉模糊的狼，腹部還露出了潔白的肋骨，露著那白亮的虎齒的向我衝去。

「雷斬」我在前面用著手刀用力的斬了一下，白亮的雷刀瞬間實體化，並飛向前方的地獄狼。

雖然只有砍到一隻讓我有點失望，但是其他的狼大大的分散，讓我有點佔優勢。

「殺了他」狼野指示著那些接近我的狼群，並往鐮刀的方向秀出了手掌，而鐮刀則是乖乖的飛回狼野的手上，讓我有點緊張。

而當那些狼撲向我的時候，電光火石般，雷快速的出現，把撲向我的狼都彈回老家，「雷之護」我側身的看著狼野，伸直了右手，手掌大大的打開，「雷擊」

過不了幾分鐘，狼野的上空出現了一到巨大的雷，貫穿了天花板，直落在狼野的身上，電擊摩擦的聲音，與狼野的慘叫交加，然而煙火總是只維持了幾分鐘，則出現了微黑的狼野，無意識的倒在地上。

『應該好了…』我無戒心的走向他，查著他的脈搏，很好，還在呼吸。

而正當我放下心的時候，狼野快速的跳起來，而跳起來的瞬間，朝我的腹部重重的踹下去，也讓我重重撞在後方的牆壁，而我的嘴角出現了一些血，腹部的痛讓我差點無法呼吸。

「殺了你…殺了你」狼野看起來還是無意識的狀態，但是贈恨我的心，像是驅使著肉體，來完成他的心願。

他用力的掐著我的脖子，讓我無法呼吸，我的手跟腳完全使不上力。

不…不能用神器，要死…就我死吧……我不會怪你的…狼野。

我的腦還像是跑馬燈似的讓我憶起我與狼野在一起的時光，而那跑馬燈就像我的心跳一樣，慢慢的，慢慢的消失。

但是在我快放棄的時候，一團溫熱的液體讓我清醒了一點，而我的前方則是一把被火紅的火焰覆蓋的寶劍，正貫穿著狼野的腹部，一些血則濺在我的臉上。

「混帳！」狼野因為劍帶來的炎熱，讓狼野痛苦的半蹲著，而後面出現了一顆正在苦笑的頭。

「我好像來太晚了」冥苦笑著，並慢慢的把狼野那正掐著我的脖子的手給拉開，讓我吸了一點空氣，讓腦袋清醒點。

「別太小看我了，混蛋」狼野一說完，冥的身體不知名的騰空，並重重的摔在地上，翻滾了幾下，讓原本腹部的傷口又出血。

『慘了…我完蛋了』冥死命的瞪著狼野，努力的吸著有可能是最後一次的空氣，但是腹部所帶來的疼痛與失血的速度，讓冥的意識漸漸消失。

「先殺了你這妨礙我的傢伙吧」狼野用力的掐著冥的脖子，冥則快速出現難過的感覺，讓狼野興奮的邪笑著，玩弄著冥的生命，享受著折磨人的快感，這個狼野，已經失控了。

看來………我還是得這麼做。

我嘆了一口氣，大聲的開口「狼野…是你逼我的！」我從背後拉出一把雷刃，而雷刃像是與我體內的雷共鳴似的發出了巨大的聲響，藍白的刀面及刀背，呈現了被雷白的雷覆蓋的跡象。

「哼，說大話！」狼野看似放棄玩弄冥，把冥整個像垃圾一樣的丟在一旁，把注意力放在我的身上，而冥則是苦力的呼吸著，維持著自己的生命。

「哈！！」狼野猛力的衝向我的面前，但我原地不動的看著他。

等到他快接近的時候，「咻」我瞬間顯現在狼野的旁邊，直視著前方，「原諒我，狼野…」就像時空停止似的，我與狼野，身體完全的僵住，但我…先消失。

「雷，『滅』」我把雷刃放回背後，冷冷的直看前方。

「什麼…！！」狼野還沒反應到，一陣白雷吞沒了他，而在裡面的狼野，飽受了無數的砍傷，脖子，腰邊，手與腳，幾乎每個部位都遭受了無數的刀傷與雷帶來的燒傷，等到白雷消失後，狼野全身都出現了嚴重的刀痕與燒傷，而狼野失去意識的站著那邊。

「你剛剛做了什麼？」冥看著狼野全身那些刀痕與燒傷，以及那破爛的衣物，那是如此的快，讓冥完全嚇呆了。

「我…殺了狼野」我努力的用水之牙印來治療冥。

「你說什麼！？你殺掉他了？」冥更是訝異的不能說話，對我那句話難以置信。

「我從以前就知道會有這一天，我本來還在猶豫的，但是…」我無神的治療著冥，腦袋除了空白還是空白。


＊＊＊＊

等到大家都整頓好了後，查克不聽我的話，直接帶狼野進入手術室治療，但那已經是7個小時以前的事了。

「破…別傷心麻」㴡不忍心的看著我，看著我那無神的臉龐，『這完全不像你』

「我沒有擔心阿，那個時候我就已經下定決心殺了他...」我摸了摸臉頰，無意間，我觸摸到了一種溫熱的液體，正從我的眼裡流出來，『我…為什麼要流淚？』

「你都在哭了，還說你已經下定決心」海克漫不經心的說著，『剛剛…到底發生什麼事了阿？』

＊＊＊＊

『大家都起這麼早阿？』海克正在床裡發牢騷著，並慢慢的走向測試場。

而正當他把們打開的時候，出現了一大片玻璃，重重的打在他的頭上，讓他昏倒在們邊，

『這是怎樣阿？』

＊＊＊

『哀....只能怪我衰』海克對著自己之前的遭遇感到無奈。


之後…手術門打開了，查克慢慢的走出來，並舉起他的手槍，指著我，那怒狠的眼神，並沒有嚇到我。

「你不是說狼野被你殺了嗎？」查克收起他的手槍，叼了一跟煙，並點燃，「怎麼還好好的躺在床上睡覺阿？」

「不是吧！？我真的…」我還沒說完那句話，查克就用手指放在他的嘴邊，要我閉嘴。

「什麼都別說，他看來已經停止暴走了」查克摳了摳他的臉，看起來很猶豫要不要說接下來要說的話，「你把他帶回房間吧，你們這些狼人阿，不會適應那邊的」

「哦…嗯」我回神了一下，並快步的走向手術房。

「喂！明天我有問題要問你，給我早起啊 」查克丟下那句話後，就漫步的走回電腦室。

眼看查克快要消失的時候，我想到了一個問題，「查克！！冥怎麼樣了！？」我大聲叫著，但是只看到查克往左邊伸的拇指。

『這樣嗎…那太好了』我安心了之後，便快步的走進狼野的病床。

＊＊＊

等到我把狼野抬進房間裡，我滿身的疲累快速的跑出來，讓我差點把狼野丟下去。

「嗚嗚…」狼野醒了！？我該怎麼辦？

我緊張的看著懷裡的狼野，但是狼野的意識似乎沒有清醒，無言的看著他的前方。

「你…沒事吧？」我坐在床上，把狼野放在床上，用我的大腿當做他的枕頭。

「嗯…」他還是沒有清醒，但是…這樣我就放心了。

「破…」狼野開口著，讓我驚了一下。

「嗯？」

「對不起…都是我的錯，要是我有認真操縱黑帝斯，我就不會讓狼面的我利用黑帝斯來攻擊你」他眼袋裡的眼淚，不乖的流了下來，讓我有點傷心。

「沒事拉，我不是好好的嗎？」我將裝自己ok的熱身自己的手腕，「啪…」我的左手…被我用到脫臼：『痛死了！！』

「我來吧」狼野對我那呆呆的動作好笑的把我的左手給接回去，雖然還感覺到痛，但是他那溫熱的手，像似把痛給融化似的，讓我的痛消失的非常快。

「不過我要逞罰你哦」我露出虎齒的對著那天真的狼野邪笑著。

「你要幹嘛？」狼也臉微紅的看著我，但是身體的無力，讓他完全任我擺佈。

我不語，則是把臉貼近他，唇瓣緊貼著狼野的唇，而我的舌頭便不乖的挑逗著狼野，但是狼野不但不抵抗，還慢慢的跟我配合。

等到他沒氣的時候，我才離開他的嘴。

「逞罰結束了嗎？」狼野看似有點失望，讓我覺得他真的愈來愈不純潔了…

「還早的很呢」我躺在床上抱著他，慢慢輕咬著他那豎立的狼耳，慢慢的讓狼野沈醉在我的動作裡，之後……我先睡著了，讓狼野無言的看著我。

「真是的………害我白高興了一下」狼野失望的嘆了一口氣，並把頭緊緊貼在我的胸口上，跟著睡著。

待續……

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

狼野的暴走好強阿，感覺冥滿可憐的

還好最後是破贏了，不然冥大概會領便當吧。


有個錯字




> 雖然只有砍到一隻讓我有點失望，但是其他的狼大大的分散，讓我有點站優勢。


應該是"佔"

應該就這樣，期待下章。

----------


## 空

.

----------


## a70701111

十三章
結束過後的過程讓我覺得太過於緊湊了。
為了讓角色快點進去醫療室的關係嗎？
先不管暴走的部分，狼野的雙重人格好像死神裡面的一戶……
不過最後那段總算讓我知道你前面為什麼會跳這麼快。
也終於理解這篇文章的取向。(本來前面也有，但都沒這篇重)
還有記得在文章尾巴加上『待續』的字樣。
那就等下一篇吧……
另外，錯字：




> 在不知道明的情況下，狼野拿著鐮刀向我狂揮，雖然漂亮的閃過他每次的攻擊，但是...我的身體卻陸陸續續的出現小傷口。


多字？冥？




> 「地獄之狼，殺了他！」狼野站在原先的地方，但他的殺氣則在他的周圍蠢蠢欲動著，轉變成了全身血肉模糊的狼，腹部還露出了潔白的肋骨，漏著那白亮的虎齒的向我衝去。


露




> 「別太小看我了，混蛋」狼野一說完，冥的身體不知名的騰空，並重重的摔在地上，翻滾了擠下，讓原本腹部的傷口又出血。


幾




> 「先殺了你這妨礙我的傢伙吧」狼野用力的掐著冥的脖子，冥則快速出現難過的感覺，讓狼野興奮的邪笑著，玩弄著冥的生命，享受著折麼人的快感，這個狼野，已經失控了。


磨




> 我嘆了一口氣，大聲的開口「狼野....是你逼我的」我從背後拉出一把雷刃，而雷刃像是與我體內的雷共鳴似的發出了巨大的聲響，雷白的刀面及刀背，呈現了背雷白的雷覆蓋的跡象。


被




> 「還早的很呢」我躺在床上報著他，慢慢輕咬著他那豎立的狼耳，慢慢的讓狼野沈醉在我的動作裡，之後..........我先睡教了，讓狼野無言的看著我。


抱、覺

BY.小迪 2009/4/29

----------


## Holpless

> 狼野的暴走好強阿，感覺冥滿可憐的
> 
> 還好最後是破贏了，不然冥大概會領便當吧。
> 
> 
> 有個錯字
> 
> 
> 
> ...


蒼狼大 這不是我的錯阿ˊˋ 是海克要我做的，這樣海克才能對冥....（消音）（眾狼：腐了！！）

主角是不能這麼快就領便當低 這樣就不好看了呢！！

不過謝謝你幫我抓錯字呢 我改好了 ˋˇˊ

----------


## Holpless

> 十三章
> 結束過後的過程讓我覺得太過於緊湊了。
> 為了讓角色快點進去醫療室的關係嗎？
> 先不管暴走的部分，狼野的雙重人格好像死神裡面的一戶……
> 不過最後那段總算讓我知道你前面為什麼會跳這麼快。
> 也終於理解這篇文章的取向。(本來前面也有，但都沒這篇重)
> 還有記得在文章尾巴加上『待續』的字樣。
> 那就等下一篇吧……
> 另外，錯字：
> ...


很緊湊嗎？

不過被小迪大說中了呢XD

我是不知道一戶有那一面 不過 管他的拉～

被發現取向了....切！（眾狼：都這麼明顯了！！） 對吼，嘿嘿

謝謝小迪大的指點 不過應該是打太快了ˊˇˋ 謝拉

----------


## Holpless

> 原來Hopeless也腐化啦= =+
> 還滿期待破跟狼野之間的關係會有什麼進展呢XD（大誤
> 不過狼野的暴走好強啊！
> 只可惜太凶殘了，不然絕對是最萌（？）的（就目前而言啦XD
> 不過破的求生意志也太薄弱了……連抵抗也不抵抗一下
> 算是對手是好朋友也不該這樣吧……任憑宰割……這種傢伙看到真的有想巴下去的衝動……
> 主角再度開啟威能XD，秒殺暴走的狼野，果然是主角的特色啊XDD
> 不過我很好奇查克要對破說什麼欸，難道是XX之類的？（查克：你想太多（被查克歐飛
> 
> 總之就期待下篇囉


被發現了！（酸）

你就慢慢期待吧XD 有可能會出現海克與冥哦（海克：好像不錯的樣子（邪笑）） 冥：不...不要拉＞口＜（逃）

是很凶殘阿，不就是外表萌，內在是惡魔麻～

這就識破的個性　把朋友放在自己生命的前面　你要巴破啊？　還巴吧（破：你敢！？雷　『滅』）　某小狼被電成焦碳

主角的威能只在使用神器時才能打開的說　主角不敗的真理（眾狼：真無聊＝　＝））

查克其實是最正常的呢（眾狼：他到底那裡正常拉？）　查克：說什麼？（拿起重裝生化武器）　（眾狼無言以對）

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

姆，有徵演員阿？時薪多少？(謎：啥演員，你來亂的？)

不知道名額滿了沒呢？

另外問一下，有沒有加薪？(炸飛)

在故事裡的定位，有分哪方勢力嗎？




> 主角是不能這麼快就領便當低 這樣就不好看了呢！！


敝狼是說"冥"會領便當，不是破喔。

----------


## Holpless

Part 14 問題Ｘ老家Ｘ狼鐮的使者

明日的早晨，雖然很爽朗，但是…查克給的凝重氣氛，白白浪費了這個好早晨。

現場是一切的寧靜，沒人敢說話，而我跟狼野，都不知道他們在搞什麼。

之後，查克開口，讓我的注意力從氣氛轉到他身上，「為什麼？為什麼你會在這麼快的時間內就操縱好雷的『無』？」

「因為…我從以前就開始學怎麼操控雷的技巧」我回道。

「誰教你的？ 我不信你自己學起的」他的問題，有點諷刺到我，讓我有點不高興。

「我跟狼野的老師，Swift，他是我們族群裡的首領，他學習了許多牙印，包括雷」我說著。

「牙印？？就是操控自然力量的統稱？」查克看到我點頭後，便繼續，「那表示那隻狼，非常厲害摟？」

「是很強…我不能否認」我帶著微笑說著，想起了他那把我看成他兒子的慈祥臉龐。

「了解，那…雷究竟花了你多少時間去操控？」查克像在思考其他東西似的問著。

「差不多2年半，不過操控雷的技術我只花了半年」我答著，但查克看似覺得我的回答感到矛盾。

「那…那兩年你都在幹嘛？」

「學習雷的道，『雷道』」

當我說出『雷道』的時候，查克慢慢的閉上眼睛，仔細的思考著事情，是什麼事？天曉得…

「可以跟我多說說『雷道』嗎？」他依舊直視著我，讓我有點喘不出氣來。

「嗯…『雷道』是一種用雷的武裝的印，分別為圍、防、轟、殺、以及滅」我開始解說著，「圍是以雷來當做一個攻擊能量，讓一個場地的每個角落，都步出雷來鎖定敵人的活動範圍，便在他們不注意的時候，殺掉他們，像是雷之牢窟」我著一口水，清了清喉嚨，便繼續，「防，以雷的當做保護體，但是能力有限，不能穿在身上，但是可以製造一個小型的防護牆來排斥掉所有的攻擊」我停止說話。

「嗯？不是還有3個還沒講嗎？」查克看著我。

「哦...只是要想一下，忘記了一點」我苦笑著，便繼續，「轟，遠距離的射擊，只要把氣溫、天氣、及時間，都用的好，就可以製造出上千萬的落雷，但是要讓『雷道』轉為第三輪，而『雷道』的輪，我會再說」我說著，喝掉那杯水，「殺，是砍跟電擊的組合，只要力道跟輕重都掌握好，可以在一刀時，打碎整個山堐，我試過了，不過要花上九次手刀才能砍碎」

「破…你是用手刀耶，那要是用宙斯，豈不是更可怕？？」海克無言的說著。

「有可能，但是我現在的『雷道』只在第一輪，那恐怕要到第二輪才行」

「那滅呢？」查克無視於海克的問題，照樣直視我。

「滅，就是在高速的短時間內，操控所有的刀法，所有的角度，以及最快的速度，把對手的生命，在一瞬間瓦解」我說到這裡，所有人，包括查克，都震驚到了。

「嗯…我了解了，不過我有些事情要告訴你」查克眼神開始銳利了起來，「你…就是狼鐮的兒子」他的那句話，讓我震驚了一下，但只有那幾秒。

「嗯，我就是」我的口語，完全沒有任何猶豫。

「原本我就只是預想，但是…你的招式，你與神器的同步率，還有個性，跟狼鐮非常的像」查克抱著手，嚴肅的臉，漸漸的出現微笑。

「是嗎…哈哈」我笑著，並回頭看著那亮麗的銀色世界。

「我告訴你一個好消息吧」查克微笑的說著，「我們與狼鐮，得到了聯繫」

「什麼？！！」我以為是我的耳朵聽錯了。

「有使者要來到阿拉斯加，你跟狼野去接送他們吧」查克笑著說，並走到往電腦室門旁往後看著我們，「你們…去Northern Alaska接待他們吧，你們隨便帶一個人吧」Northern…Alaska…不是吧？

我帶了幾分鐘後，並露出虎齒笑著。

「那個…狼鐮是誰阿？」狼野像是完全沒在場的說著，讓每個人都無言。

「他是我的老爸啦！」我生氣的敲了下他那顆永遠空殼的頭腦。

「是…是嗎，哈，對不起」狼野含淚的道歉著，並摸了摸他那被我敲的頭。

「那…我們先整頓好」我慢慢的走進房間裡，找著『狼之碎片』。

＊＊＊＊

等到每個人都整頓好了，我本來想要叫冥跟我們一起去，但是他要療傷，所以只好帶海克一起去了。

我們走到外面，而我把碎片放在我們的中心，並想像著我們的老家，Northern Alaska。

「那個碎片是？」海克問著。

「這叫做『狼之碎片』是一種非常特殊的碎片，雖然跟水晶有點相似，但是碎片比水晶還要強大及神祕，而且…碎片可以增強降落地點的準確度，雖然我們的不需要這個，但是..我想測試測試」

「哦…」海克表面上說著，『狼還真是一個非常有智慧的生物…真的不可以小看』

「時  transport，Northern Alaska」我站在碎片的上空，雙手張開，操縱著時。

之後文字由右往左的圍出一個蔚藍的牙印陣，五條線，準確的交叉成為一個五芒星。然而，狼之碎片開始發出藍光，而五芒星被一個紅色的月亮給重複著，紅藍交加，中間產生了金黃色，過不了一分鐘，身體開始慢慢輕浮，我們和牙印陣，從總部的門口消失了。

＊＊＊＊＊

另一個地帶，依舊還是個寒冷美麗的銀色世界，雖然很冷，但是森林的油綠，與動物的歌聲，把這個寒冷的銀色世界，變得充滿生氣。

之後，藍紅交接的金黃牙印陣，慢慢的在潔淨的白雪上浮現，而陣裡，跳出了三位少年，有一位正在觀察著四處跡象，但是…其他兩位，則是在享受著他們老家的味道。

我們…回來了…長老


我們開始走到眼前的小山坡，四處觀察有沒有人的跡象與氣息。

「遲到了？？」我問。

「不…我不怎麼覺得，但是光在這裡等也不是辦法，我還蠻冷的」海克搓著身子，苦笑著。

「哀…虧你還是波賽頓的繼承者，還怕冷」我無奈的抖了抖肩，「那…到我以前的家如何？雖然沒像總部一樣舒適，但是夠暖夠舒服」我指著西邊的方向。

「哦，都可以」海克說完，並跟上我們的腳步，往我跟狼野的老家，狼之洞穴前進。

我們爬了一段山坡，穿過密麻的樹林，以及走了一段時間的路途。

「哇…還複雜的呢」海克對於這些密密麻麻的迷宮感到訝異。

「是蠻複雜的，所以才要靠氣味阿」我笑著說，並不時的往天空嗅了嗅，「快到了，別擔心」

「嗯…」

＊＊＊＊

等到我們到達了狼之洞穴，我跟狼野已很久沒用的狼毫來叫著洞裡的狼群，但是....卻沒有任何一隻狼出現，讓我跟狼野倍感擔心，於是，我們一同進入了洞穴。

『他們都…跑出去了？』我疑惑的走進去，但是遲遲沒有看到任何一隻狼，讓我們緊張的開始跑。

之後我們看到了一個白色的東西，正躺在洞穴的終點，而那個東西…正是長老！！

「長老！！」我與狼野衝向長老，並緊緊的抱著他，害他從睡夢中驚醒。

「什麼什麼？？！」長老嚇了一跳，但是看到我們倆，心情更是上下起伏，「你們回來啦！！」

「嗯！」我跟狼野異口同聲的叫著，臉緊貼著長老，享受著他給我們的溫暖。

過了一段時間，我先放開了長老，「其他狼呢？出去了嗎？」

「嗯…年長的狼，出外尋找他們的親人，而幼狼們則是跟Swift出去學習狩獵」聽到了Swift，我的心情，上下起伏著，對著他的思念則是快速的湧出。

「那就好…」我安心了一會兒。

「嗚…你好，我是海克‧波賽頓，是他們的夥伴」海克禮貌的鞠躬，讓長老驚訝了一下。

「你們找到了同伴啦？？」長老慢慢的接近海克，但是…只在一瞬間，長老出現了失望的眼神，「人類阿…不過，不是一般的人類呢」

「我…嗚，並不是人類，應該說我原本是人類，但是一些關係，我脫離了人類」海克想起動物對人類的排斥，趕緊解釋著自己，但讓長老笑了幾下。

「沒事沒事…不過剛剛還蠻失禮的，對不起阿」長老說著，便把頭轉向我們，「Swift大概快回來了，去看看他吧」我們點頭後，並慢慢的讓長老帶領我們到達我跟狼野以前學習牙印的場地…修煉場。

快到達修煉場時，我們就已經聞到了十幾隻狼的味道，所以悄悄的躲在一旁的岩石，偷偷地看著他們，而那最顯眼的…就是站在岩石上的Swift。

「你們聽好，找尋到獵物的時候，要慢慢的接近他們，等到到達了一定距離時，就快速的把它咬著，直到它死為止」Swift正在教導著那些青年狼們，每隻狼都是長的非常茁壯，讓我有點感動。

『以前的小傢伙…才過個一年，就這麼大了』我感慨的想著，但是一個鬼點子，讓我邪笑了起來，而我便湊到狼野的耳邊，「狼野，我有個計畫」

而等到狼也聽完後，也笑了起來，讓其他倆人（狼）的背後都發涼了一下。

正當Swift還在教那些狼的時候，「1 2 3水   波！」我與狼野一同操縱了水之牙印，讓Swift被後出現了巨大的水柱，並從Swift的上空落下，讓他全身濕透了。

「嗚…」我跟狼野一直在忍笑，但是Swift的糗樣，讓我們破功了，「哈哈哈哈哈！！」而我們則是倒在地上笑著。

「是..是誰！」Swift回神後，用力的甩了甩自己的身體，雖然前方的學生也在笑，不過他還是聽到了岩石後面的嘻笑聲，並快速的衝過去，「你慘了！」Siwft從岩石上跳起來，把還在笑的我給壓倒了。

之後…Siwft又呆住了，但是他的眼淚持續流動著，「破？」

「我們回來了…Swift」我微笑的看著他。

「實在是太好了，一年了呢」等到他離開我的身體的時候，他便把頭伸進我的懷裡，而我則是緊緊的抱著他那巨大的身體，雖然因為水而有點冷，但是我依然感覺到溫暖。

之後…一群腳步聲紛紛的朝向我們的所在地衝，一群青年狼直接把我跟狼野給壓住，「破哥哥，狼野哥哥，歡迎回家！！」他們的聲音變了…你們也長大了麻..

「嗯！」我摸著一隻離我臉最近的灰狼的頭，刺刺的笑著。

而狼野則是不語，只是跟他們玩在一塊，只剩下Swift、海克以及長老在旁邊看著，看著這個可以把所有東西融化的溫馨的畫面。

＊＊＊＊

我們回到了狼之洞穴，但我發現了一件事…白牙呢？我怎麼沒有看到他，我左看右顧的找著白牙，但是…我完全沒看到他。（請到地7張看，偉大的白狼）

「長老…白牙呢？？」我問著長老。

「哦…他阿，他現在是另一個狼群的首領了」Swift搶在長老前回答。

「是嗎…」首領阿，真的很好呢，白牙。

「其實你可以去看他阿，我們與那邊的狼群合併了呢」長老說著，慢慢的躺在他所睡的床上，看著我們身後的武器。

「你們身後的是？」Swift問著，讓我驚了一下。

「阿，這是我們的新武器，神器」我著急的說著。

「哈哈哈，不需要這麼緊張」長老跟Swift大笑著，讓我也放下心來。

「那你們過的怎麼樣？？」我坐了下來，看著前方的年長親人。

「很好，食物充裕，又增加了許多兄弟，讓我們多增加了一些保護」長老帶著溫和的口愈慢慢的說著。

「哈哈，因為那些臭小子都長得差不多了，所以天天都會帶他們出去學習」Swift說到這裡時，臉上出現了感慨的表情，「自從你向白牙許下了願望，我才發現…他有可以使用牙印的潛力，所以我教了他一些牙印，不過他真的是一個狼中的學習天才呢」我聽到了這句話時，低了頭，我心中的感覺，我完全不能形容。

「那…有狼人來這邊嗎？我指除了我們」他們搖了搖頭，讓我跟狼野都有點失望，「其實…我們回到這邊，是因為要接狼鐮派來的使者」我說出了這句話，長老像是觸了電似的看著我。

「狼鐮哥哥…還活著？」長老訝異的說著。

「嗯…他還活著，他的族群都還在，我跟他們才剛接上聯繫」我微笑的看著他，『真的太好了呢，長老…』

『狼鐮哥哥…』長老發呆了一會兒，看來是想到了他了吧，不過…原來他都叫我爸哥哥阿，哈哈。

「你們就在這裡好好休息吧，我們明天正好要到另一個族群去拜訪呢，你們可以跟我們一起去」Swift笑著說，並看著外面被黑夜侵蝕的天空，已經夜晚了呢。

這夜，我、狼野、海克，以及其他在洞穴裡的狼，一起睡在長老的身旁，再寒冷的天氣，我想也不能把我們的溫暖給吹熄。

＊＊＊＊

隔天，清晨的涼爽，我與狼野，一同享受著，嗅著那令人平靜的香味，那溫柔的涼風，沒錯…這就家的美妙味道。

「你們準備好了嗎？？」Swift在我們後面問著，但是看到我們點頭後，並抹起一口微笑，「還喜歡家裡的味道吧？」

「那還用說？？」我打趣的說著，「喂！你要睡到什麼時候阿，海克？」

「誰跟你說我有睡覺？」海克那無力的聲音，讓我跟狼野都無言以對，「雖然真的很舒服，但是我不怎麼習慣跟一群狼一起睡，哀…你們自己去吧，我在這邊等就好了」

「哦…那我們先走摟」留了一些青年狼在海克的旁邊，其餘的狼都跟我們還有長老以及Swift通往在人類所稱的死亡之森的路口。


樹林比我們想像的還要濃，要是沒有長老他們，我看我也會迷失，左邊走，右邊走，都是密密麻麻的樹木，而樹木遮住了太陽，讓森林變得更加陰森。

「很好的藏匿地點，人類不可能會來」我笑著說，並穿過兩棵樹的中間。

「嗯…他們的巢真的很好，只是…以前他們的首領是個惡棍，但是被白牙給打跑了」Swift驕傲的說著，畢竟，那是他的學生麻。


在途中，我聞到了一個熟悉的味道，正朝我們這邊過來，結果，一個白色的身影，向我這邊跳來，而我著急的抱著那個身影，但是失去了平衡感，讓我撞上了後方棵巨樹。

「痛…」我刺痛了一下，並看著那個巨大的白色身影，是一隻狼，還對我搖著尾巴。

「破哥哥！！好高興能再次見到你呢！」在我的懷裡，首領白牙正對我撒嬌著，讓我非常欣慰。

「嗯嗯…不過首領就是要有首領的樣子」我說著，並單跪，把它放下去，『你變得好重呢…以前抱你時，你還是一個可愛的小白狼，現在的你…』

「哈哈，對不起呢」白牙的聲音，不像以前可愛，現在...多了點威嚴。

「只記得破哥哥，不記得狼野哥哥嗎？」狼野假裝的生氣的插腰，讓我笑了兩聲。

「當然還記得你阿，狼野哥哥」白牙慢慢的走向狼野，而狼野則是把它緊緊的抱住。

之後白牙就陪同我們到達他的洞穴，而我一看到那個東西，大的令人直掉冷汗，更別說狼的數量，更是驚人，結果，我看見了一個叫熟悉的身影，黑洛？

「呵呵，真巧阿」我慢慢的走向以前看過的黑狼，黑洛。

之後黑洛也注意到我，驚訝了一會兒，「您是…破大人嗎」

「破大人…哈哈，叫我破就好了，我沒有這麼偉大」這還是第一次有人說我的名字還加大人的。

「嗚…好吧，那你怎麼會來這邊呢？」黑洛看似很疑惑。

「我聽說我的師弟是你們的首領，就前來看看啦，在他的屋簷下，日子好嗎？」我打趣的問著，看看白牙他的領導能力好不好。

「他真的是個非常優秀的領導者，比以前的首領好太多」黑洛眼神堅定的看著我。

「那我放下心來了，不過...你們的族人還真是多阿，我真的很感嘆」我看著周圍的狼群，一定超過100多隻。

「嗯…是很多，還好人類不再這裡狩獵，不然食物會變少呢」黑洛苦笑的說著，不過族人多…提醒我一件事。

「黑洛，有沒有狼人來到你們的洞穴？？」我問著他，眼睛直視著黑洛，好像我的動作讓他驚了一下。

「嗚…是有阿，3個人，不過受了重傷，正在洞穴裡靜養」重傷！？

我不回話，直接走進洞穴裡，那個大又黑的洞穴，雖然有著其他狼的存在，但是我一直聽到兩個急促的呼吸聲，讓我開始快步走進。過了幾分鐘，我大概走了到很深的地方，之後那個呼吸聲，愈來愈大聲，害我嚥了嚥口水。

等到我走的在遠一點時，呼吸聲不見了，讓我也警覺了起來，之後一團殺氣在我的後面燃起，而我則是警覺性的拔出放在左右腰邊的雷刃，準備應戰，但是…殺氣漸漸的回到那個呼吸聲。

「喂！你們是狼鐮的使者嗎？我是『銀白羽翼』的人員，狼破‧疾風雷狼」我說完後，呼吸聲消失了。

「翼的人嗎？」無力的聲音在左邊想起，讓我警覺性的往左看。

「火  燃」小型牙印陣在我的手掌前跑出，放出了一小團火焰，之後...我看到了兩個全身都是血的狼人，「白痴阿！！ 這麼暗，還在流血，給我過來！」

我熄滅了火焰，但準確的抓到他們的狼耳，並把他們拉出有點陽光的地方，才讓我能好好看看他們。



「你們被Devil攻擊了？？」我謹慎的問著，並向狼野招了招手，要他過來。

「嗯…在途中不小心被一群 Devil LV4給盯上，剷除完Devil後，因力氣已盡，便倒地就睡啦」一個講話很散漫的橘髮少年這樣說著，全身都是抓傷及砍傷，只剩下臉是安全的。

「現在你們先別講話，我們先幫你們治療一下」我說完後，狼野就著手開工。

「破，你可以不用做啦，說起來，我比較會治療型的牙印」狼野看到我那笨拙的樣子，笑著說著。

「哦…抱歉」我苦笑著，並走到外面，讓狼野做他的工作。


找到了狼鐮的使者，但是發現附近有Devil，看來回總部要等了幾回，待續……

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

果然狼廉就是破的父親阿，敝狼是猜中了。

狼野似乎滿容易狀況外的= ="

原來狼廉是長老的哥哥，那長老是破的叔叔囉？


錯字




> 他便把投身近我的懷裡


頭、伸、進




> 很散漫的橘法少年


髮

應該就這些了，期待下章的父子重逢阿。

----------


## Holpless

> 果然狼廉就是破的父親阿，敝狼是猜中了。
> 
> 狼野似乎滿容易狀況外的= ="
> 
> 原來狼廉是長老的哥哥，那長老是破的叔叔囉？
> 
> 
> 錯字
> 
> ...



蒼狼好棒哦！！　給你獎勵　棒棒糖一支（被打）

狼野就是那種放空類型ＸＤ　

對阿　！　（被打飛）　

父子重逢？　我不會打這麼快　要是這樣　這篇小說就會ＥＮＤ了耶　

還有　蒼狼大　還有名額　快點自我介紹　出現在我的小說吧ＸＤ

你可以選神器　（不要強的太離譜就ｏｋ了＝　＝川）個性跟擅長甚麼型態的牙印　長的神麼樣　這樣就ｏｋ

阿空已經加入瞜　差你了呢ＸＤ

----------


## Holpless

Ｐａｒｔ　１ ５介紹Ｘ學習Ｘ困難的測驗

太陽大大的在天空燃燒，也因為Alaka現在位於春季，結冰的河慢慢的溶解，一些冰塊版在湖上慢慢的漂浮。

而白牙的狼之洞穴，因為樹木濃密，溫度依舊無法讓雪完全消失，在洞穴裡受重傷的狼鐮使者，正被狼野療傷著。

蔚藍色的小型牙印，在旁邊吸取了一點水，便慢慢的把傷口所帶來的痛給消滅掉。

「你很會用水牙印？」正被他療傷的橘髮少年，擠出了一些笑容看著他。

「過獎了」狼野不好意思的用著牙印，慢慢的掃描他的傷口，讓傷口被水慢慢的癒合。

奇怪…那第3個人呢？黑洛說有3個人受重傷阿...

我快步的走進洞穴，正眼的看著被療傷的病人。

「第3個人在哪？？」我不帶語氣的問著，看起來蠻不禮貌的。

「他出去巡察了，還沒回來」另一邊看似很冷靜的傢伙，帶著冷酷的口氣說著，往另一個方向看。

「是嗎…嗯！？」危機的第六感，從我的心裡講告我有東西來了，『什麼東西？』

之後，出現了一位金黃色頭髮的少年，慢慢的從樹林裡走出來，他的士氣讓我有點畏懼，但是卻帶著微笑看著前方的我們，讓我有點疑惑。

「難道是翼的人？？」等到完全看見他的時候，他那尖銳的狼耳，正微微的拍動著，看起來心情很好似的。

「哦…嗯，我們是，你是？？」我放下戒心的看著他，因為他所帶來的感覺，還蠻不錯的。

「我是迪洛‧阿斯克雷比亞」他禮貌的介紹著自己，他那讓人感覺有好的微笑，與那透徹紅眼，讓我也跟著微笑，

「我是狼破‧疾風雷狼，他則是狼野‧獄‧黑帝斯」我順便的介紹著狼野的名稱，並慢慢走進他。

而他那時好像聽到我的名字時，眼神有點驚訝的，但是只要那一瞬間。

我看著他身後那銀白的杖，跟聽到她的名字，不錯，他也是神器繼承者，而他看到我的眼神，並笑著，「看到翼以外的人有神器很神奇嗎？」

「嗚…不，只是，你的杖給我一種奇怪的感覺罷了，抱歉」我識相的道歉。

「沒事沒事…呵呵，你還真有趣呢」他笑著，越過我，慢慢的走向受傷的兩人，但眼睛完全直視著狼野。

他看著狼野仔細的動作，便笑了笑，「你的很不錯呢，水牙印的動作都很仔細跟快速」

「過…過獎了啦，哈哈」狼野紅著臉，不好意思的說著，但又轉回頭，認真的做著自己的治療工作。

「讓我來做吧」狼野聽到他的話，很疑惑，讓迪洛繼續說，「不是說你做的不好，是我的神器原本是治療他人的武器，所以交給我吧」狼野聽到後，識相的退後，讓迪洛有空間的施展神器。

『原來也有治療他人的神器阿』我正在迪洛的旁邊看著他。

他慢慢的起身，抽出了身後的銀杖，雙手握住杖的頭與尾，低聲說話：「阿斯克雷比亞之杖，治療這兩位受重傷的可憐狼人吧...」他說完後，杖開始發光，迪洛便用力的把杖尾捅進土地，然而受重傷的兩人身下的土地開始發著銀光，好像在溫暖著那兩個狼人，重中看見傷口慢慢的癒合。

等到銀光結束，那兩個原本全都是傷的狼野，竟然不帶疤痕的輕鬆站起來，讓我跟狼野都驚嘆不已。

這…這就是那個杖的功能？真厲害。

「真的抱歉呢，我們都還沒有自我介紹，我是空‧水聖結晶」那位橘髮少年刺刺的笑著，很像翼裡的冥，但是他只穿著一件黑色無袖的皮製緊身衣，身上的肌肉完全顯示出來，好像他根本沒上衣似的。並穿著滿身傷口的藍色牛仔褲。

「蒼狼」那位講話無溫的藍髮少年說著，不過他是我看過給我印象最深刻的狼人，藍色的頭髮夾帶了一點白毛，右眼為藍，左眼為紅，還穿著一件跟他身體大小一致的深黑色大衣，唯一顯眼的就是他脖子上的練子，中間還係著一個銀白色的十字架，但一旦他發現我眼睛看的地方，便拉了大衣，遮住了十字架，而他背後有一把與他一樣身高的黑色武士刀。

「好…聽說你們被Devil打傷，他們究竟有多少隻？」我問著前方的三隻狼人。

「差不多30幾隻，都是Level4的Devil，還真的費了我們一大勁呢」空苦笑著，揉了揉自己的手腕。

「是嗎…還有剩餘的嗎？」我繼續追問。

「我們不知道，但是有剩餘的就該消滅」蒼狼的口氣，出現了一點起伏，好像對Devil有什麼深仇大恨，尾巴直立了起來。

尾巴…！？？

「等等…你們怎麼會有尾巴？？雖然是狼人，但是我們怎麼沒有？」我指著空身後的尾巴，但空則是不回答，而開始捧腹大笑。

「哈哈哈哈哈！！你還真可愛」空一邊笑著，一邊擦著眼淚，「狼人的成長可是很慢的，你們還只是30出頭，要到40出頭才會有拉」

「是…是嗎？」我苦笑著，『天那，要等這麼久！！？』

「而等到你200多歲時，你就會進入成狼型態，全身開始快速長毛，死的時候就是一隻巨大的狼」迪洛慢慢的說著，但依舊帶著微笑。

原來阿……那還不錯勒。


之後我們開始聊起天，大家都是多麼的高興，完全合不著嘴，但是...蒼狼卻不怎麼講話，只是在湖邊的岩石上坐著，看著那被蔚藍天空所倒映的湖面。

而空則是發現我看著蒼狼，並開口，「別擔心他拉，他都這樣的」我被空的聲音嚇到，他笑了一下，並繼續說，「他這傢伙，非常喜歡一個人獨處，不過你也可以去跟他聊天阿，促進默契麻」空說著，推了一下我的背，要我過去似的。

之後我慢慢的走到蒼狼的後面，並蹲在他的旁邊，跟他一起看著那圍欄亮麗的湖面。

「你要幹嘛？」他直視著前方的湖面，完全沒有要看著我的意思。

「沒有…只是要跟你聊天罷了」我笑著說，把視野跟著放在前方。

「是嗎…真無聊阿」

「什麼無聊阿！我可是想要跟你做朋友才這樣做的耶」我抱怨的說著，便不理他，賭氣的看著前方的景象。

「哼…那你想要聊什麼？」他看著我，眼神銳利的好像可以把岩石劈成一半。

「好問題，但答案是不知道」他聽到了我那可笑的話，三條槓整個掉下來。

「白痴…」他的臉上終於露出了微笑，但是只有那幾秒。

「很多人都這麼說」

「撲…哈哈哈，你真人真奇怪呢」他開始笑著，臉上的微笑終於持續在他的臉上。

「是嗎？」我笑著，「我可以問你一個問題嗎？？雖然會對你不好意思，但..你的武器給了我一個奇怪的感覺耶」我指著他背後的黑色武士刀。

「這把刀，叫做上古神刀破魔天狼刃」他從後面拉出了那把黑色武士刀，讓我有點驚訝，劍上有著非常古老的鬼畫符，由刀尖到尾聯繫在一起。

「上古神什麼鬼？」我無言的看著他，『名字幹嘛取這麼長阿？』

「是上古神刀破魔天狼刃拉！」蒼狼臉受冒著青筋的看著我。

「是…是嗎，哈哈，抱歉呢」我苦笑的道歉著，但另一面的自己卻，『是自己愛取這麼長的名稱的』不過…要是這樣說的話，今天會提早變成我的忌日…

「這把刀，雖然不是希臘的神器，但是…是我最好的夥伴，也是唯一我可以操縱的武器」蒼狼把天狼刃放在他的腿上，慢慢的觸摸著。

「原來阿…那，你是擅長什麼印阿？？」我的話，好像刺到他的心防似的瞪著我，讓我嚇了一跳，「不是拉…只是，我想你拿手什麼印而已。

「暗…就這樣」

「阿勒…我怎麼沒有聽過暗這個行？」我摳了摳臉，懊惱的看著他。

「我不想多說…」他的笑臉快速的消失在他的臉上，並又把注意力放在湖面。

「那不勉強呢」我也閉嘴，平靜的看著那雖靜止而美麗的自然景象。

之後…狼野直接從後面跑出來，嚇到了我跟蒼狼，害我們都掉進湖裡，而狼野那臭小子卻在上面大笑著。

「好小子，你已經覺悟了吧？」我跟蒼狼同一時間的站起來，並一口同聲的說著，讓狼野的笑聲完全停止。

「只…只是玩笑麻，不必這麼認真吧？」狼野看到了我跟蒼狼的殺氣，全身發著冷汗，一直退後，但是被背後的樹給擋住了，眼看著我們倆人帶著殺氣慢慢的走向他，「不…不要阿！！！」

之後狼野這個壯士，被我們倆人揍倒在地上哀嚎著…


到了夜晚，除了被打成重傷的狼野躺在旁邊的哀嚎聲以外，都是大家和樂的聲音，而奇蹟似的，蒼狼居然笑了合不上嘴，雖然有認識不到兩天，但是我一直以為他是一個滿身秘密的傢伙，但是現在…

「哈哈哈，我其實還滿想要看到冥呢」空盤著腿，對我們大笑著。

「原來你們都見過查克他們阿？？」原本的笑聲，等到查克這個名字出現的時候，完全消失了。

「嗯…我們都認識他們」他們的微笑瞬間消失，而口語，並冷卻了起來，給了我奇怪的感覺，『難道…他們討厭查克？』

「怎…怎麼了了嗎？」我因為那古怪的寂靜，讓我全身抖了一下。

「沒什麼…對了，你的神器有點怪怪的，是宙斯系列的？」空指著我腰上的雷刃問著。

「哦…嗯，真是宙斯雷刃，雖然我還是在『雷道』第一輪，但是已經打贏Level3 的所有Devil已經是綽綽有餘了呢」我自豪的笑著。

「還不夠…」蒼狼說著，「你一定要到第二輪或第三輪，不然…會扯我們的後腿」蒼狼毫不猶豫的說著，讓我有點緊張。

「蒼狼的意思是，多多增加輪的次數跟維持力，這樣會對我們有很大的幫助」空苦笑的解釋著。

「大概吧」蒼狼看著我，『這個根本不是我的意思… 但是惹到空就不好了…』

「原來阿……那，你們可以教我們嗎？我不想要扯後腿」我眼神堅定的看著他們。

「當然，不過我要問你，你會什麼型態的印？」迪洛帶著溫和的語氣說著。

「五行都會」

「嗯…什麼樣的型式印？」什麼樣的型式印？

「聽不懂…」我疑惑的摳著臉，『Swift有教我們這些嗎？』

「表示你只學到，單型牙印摟」空嘆了一口氣，好像頗失望的樣子。

「單…單型牙印？？還有其他型的牙印？」我歪著頭，完全不知道他們在說什麼。

「牙印有分單型式牙印與操縱型式牙印」空說著，伸出了無名指，「單型式牙印，就是那種發揮完力量的時候，就會完全消失，但是…操縱型式牙印，則是可以持久率使用，改變路向，你們沒聽過的原因，應該是因為操縱型式牙印是狼鐮哥發明的，而你們只是在這邊學著比較舊的牙印」聽完他的話，我一句話都不知道怎麼回答，老爸…竟然發明的這麼厲害的牙印，天才。

「哇…這跟『雷道』一樣耶」我恍然大悟的說著。

「沒錯，操縱型式牙印，就是『五行之道』分別為火、水、風、土、與金」空大大的深呼吸，並繼續，「但是....使用操縱型牙印，需要習慣長久的維持『無』的效力」空對我微笑著，又把我給點醒了。

「嗯！！明天可以嗎？」我興奮的問著。

「當然可以，蒼狼要來幫忙哦」空轉向蒼狼的，對他微笑著。

「為什…嗚，知道了…」蒼狼原本想要拒絕，但是拒絕的途中，無意中感受到空微笑裡面的殺氣，讓他完全不能拒絕。

「嗯…我很欣賞狼野操控水牙印的實力，我會負責教他那些的」則迪洛只是對著狼野微笑著，讓背對著我們的狼野臉紅了起來。

＊＊＊＊

清晨，我們與空他們還有白牙，一起到了死亡之森的深處，聽白牙說，在深處有個很亮麗的修煉場，可以讓我們好好學習。

在路途，「其實我還蠻想學習那個牙印的說，但是…我是首領，所以離開不開身拉」白牙苦笑著。

「力量越大，責任越大麻，你阿，可真的很了不起呢，我很高興」我對他微笑著，並看著他那幾分紅暈的臉頰，『你可真的長大了…白牙』

『破…』狼野在我旁邊聽著我與白牙的對話，不僅感到高興。

等到我們到達了修煉場，雖然不怎麼有變，但是空間變得非常大。

「那…你們可以開始使用『無』」空說著，「用著你們最拿手的」並坐在旁邊的岩石看著我們倆。

之後我們也不多說，開始專心使著『無』，而過不了多久，雷電摩擦的聲音，慢慢的浮起，我兩手向下張開，手指開始出現藍白交加的雷電，然而，頭髮順著電氣而立起，全身徘徊著雷，雖然不費力，但是一個差錯，幾萬伏特的雷電，就會胡亂跑出，傷到他們就不好了。

「很不錯…你真的很有天份，專注力與速度結合為一，值得讚賞」迪洛鼓著掌，對我微笑著。

「我是沒話說拉，總之及格了」空則對我比出了拇指。

「沒意見」蒼狼還是一樣的，雖便丟個幾個字給我。

另一邊，狼野的跡象並沒有凸顯，只是慢慢的吞吐氣，但過不了幾分鐘後，我感受到了巨大的壓力，但是不足以讓我難受，然後狼野吐出了空氣，帶著非常冰冷的氣息，身旁慢慢的出現著實体化的紅色殺氣，原本透徹的紅眼，慢慢的烏黑了起來，讓我的心理多增加了幾分不安，很擔心他會再次暴走。

「哈…」他的殺氣愈來愈重，而地上則圍出了一個我從來沒見過的圖型，圍住了狼野，而壓力則慢慢的變大又變大。

「操控死亡的能力？非常厲害」空在旁邊驚嘆著，「不過你的穩定性還蠻不穩的，要是一個不小心，可能會因為死亡洗腦而暴走，但還是算OK拉」

「很不錯，但還是如空所說的，穩定性還要在增加呢」迪洛依然帶著那微笑，但我卻覺得那微笑並沒有顯示出他的真正心情。

「及格，好殺氣，這樣已經很夠了」蒼狼則是在旁抹起一口微笑，因為狼野的能力跟他的暗相似嗎？

「嗯…」狼野又臉紅，身上的殺氣與地上的火紅圖案完全消失。

「你幹嘛？？」我問道。

「要使出黑帝斯的『無』時，要一直想著殺人的快感，但是被人家稱讚，害我不能維持住。

「是…是嗎？」想像著殺人的快感嗎…有點變態耶。


「好…狼野，你跟我走，我教你更多水牙印」迪洛微笑的看著狼野，直接往左方的湖面走去。

「等等…」狼野著急的跑過去，留下蒼狼跟空與我在一起。

「好！第一課，操縱火」空快速的伸出左手，而在一瞬間，火焰快速的從他的左手衝出，訝異的是，我完全看不到牙印陣的出現，那團火焰，直撞在那顆巨大的岩石，而那岩石被火焰完全吞沒，直接溶成漿。

「…你怎麼？」我驚訝的說不下一個字。

「仔細看」空張開他的左手，火紅的小型牙印陣，正在他的手心上轉動著，不曾停過。

「這個…」

「這就是操縱型牙印陣，有可能對一些狼人來說，只是一個小型牙印，但是這個牙印陣，濃縮了非常強大的威力」空笑著說，「而且，要是只用到單型牙印陣，會很容易出破綻，而且一些有經驗的傢伙，很容易看穿你的攻擊路向，並閃躲」

「原來如此…」我大大的嘆了一口氣，『原來我的牙印，這麼落伍…』

「不過別沮喪，你已經抓住『雷道』了，這個也難不倒你啦，哈哈」空大笑著，用力的拍著我的背。

「很難說哦」蒼狼冷言冷語的說著。

「蒼狼…」空瞬間的出現在蒼狼的面前，並帶著充滿殺氣的笑臉看著蒼狼，「你膽敢在說一句話，殺了你呦」

「嗯…」蒼狼則是被空那可怕的笑容，而嚇出了一身冷汗，『真不知道他會怎麼對我…』並嚥了嚥口水。

而局外人的我，完全搞不清楚現在的狀況…

「這才乖，那起來吧」空轉身看著我，「破，我告訴你一個訣竅，把單型牙印陣給縮小，一定要縮到手掌一樣大哦」他看著放空的我。

「好……」雖然不知道他在說什麼，還試試吧。

「把最大的火牙印給放出來，並用手給抓下來」

於是，我把火牙印最大的陣『火  撲』給使用出來，但是我沒有選擇發射，則是用左手用力的抓著印，雖然火牙印的熱，燒著我的手指，燒到流出血來，但還沒有讓我放棄的地步，使的我更用力的抓著，然而....直徑3.5公尺的火牙印，慢慢的縮小。

「真的好難…又好痛」我吃力的抓著，甩著被熱逼著的汗水，而抓著火牙印的左手，手指頭佈滿著血與汗，更是讓我難受。

「這是正常的，慢慢來就型了」空在我旁邊打氣著。

「對了…空，你為什麼不先教他風的壓縮阿？火是五行中最難的耶」蒼狼疑惑的問著。

「對吼…我忘記了耶」空則是在旁邊乾笑著，並抓了抓頭髮。

「什麼！！你忘了！！？」我跟蒼狼大叫著。

「但是既然做了，就別停吧」空依然像是不是他的錯似的拍著我背。

「你這混蛋…」我咬著嘴唇的冷鄧著他，『要不是我手沒空，我早就揍你了』

「今天的晚餐要吃什麼呢？」但是他卻不理會我的眼神，在旁邊朝著天空放空…

「省省吧…破，空就是這樣」蒼狼無奈的拍著我背。

「嗚…原來」我欲哭無淚的說著。

之後…我一直忍著痛，專注於縮小火牙印，不過…老爸也接受過這個訓練吧，那我更不能輸給他了呢！！

＊＊＊＊（第一人稱為狼野）

清澈的湖面，油綠的森林，完全看不出有人類居住的跡象，保存了最原始的自然之美，不盡讓我想要大大的吸氣。

「這地方很不錯呢」迪落在旁邊微笑著，看著前方的美麗景象。

「嗯！雖然以前的修行場也很漂亮，不過這裡的更是美妙呢，味道又甜又香，真想住在這邊呢」狼野站在淺岸上，蔚藍冰涼的水，刺激著我的腳，讓我感到無比的舒服。

「那…進行訓練吧」迪洛慢慢的走到我的旁邊，「把上衣脫掉，我們來游泳吧」

「什…什麼？這就是訓練？」我無言的看著迪洛，但是他只是給狼野一口微笑。

「嗯…是訓練阿」迪洛微笑的脫著他的清藍色上衣，秀出了他那嫩白的結實肌肉，並看著那呆掉的我，「看傻啦？快脫阿，不然會感冒的哦」

「嗚…哦」我快速的回神，脫掉我那全身破洞的黑色運動衣，露出了我的肌肉。



之後，我就順從迪洛跳進湖裡游泳，雖然一切是如此的奇怪，但是他是水牙印式的高手，只好乖乖的跟著他摟。

一進去湖裡，一切是多麼的漂亮，以前的我都因為怕水，所以一被破推下去後，就只想著回到陸地，但是…我還真的錯過了一些美景呢。

我們慢慢的游著，在途中，許多的魚陸續在我們的面前經過，而在我旁邊的迪洛停止前進，拍著我的背，並往上升。

「怎麼了嗎？？」我突破水面，問著他。

「就在這邊訓練吧」迪洛看著我，「首先，要學會快速治療的水牙印，就是要感受跟操控路向，有可能你有聽過這段話，但是這跟單型式牙印不一樣，單型式牙印所花的時間會比操控形式牙印來的多，治療的效率也會跟著減少…」

迪洛慢慢的靠近我，但是因為太接近，讓我有點難受，而我就慢慢的退後。

「你在跑什麼？給我定格…」迪洛無言的看著一直退後的我，並抓住我的手，用力的拉到他面前。

「有點...不好意思」我把頭往旁邊放，不敢看著他的眼睛。

「你想到哪啦？回到現實吧你」迪洛苦笑著，並用手刀打了我頭一下，「現在，我要你把你學過最大的水牙印給秀出來，並慢慢的把它縮小」

「啥？」我完全聽不懂他在說什麼。

「哀…我示範給你看吧」迪洛背對著我，手觸摸著水面，但是完全沒製造出任何水波，讓我奇怪。

「你在…嗚」我原本要說完，但是我在一瞬間，感受到了冰冷的氣息，正從他的手上跑出。

過不了多久，湖面上出現了少許的霜，溫度也漸漸的冷卻，像是冬天開始來這邊住的樣子。過了差不多2分鐘，湖面漸漸的出現了許多冰塊，而我因為太冷，而只用火牙印來溫暖自己。

「別用」迪洛開口，讓我嚇了一跳，「雖然會冷，但還是請你別用火牙印…」

「為什麼呢？」我問道。

「你有看過在冬天來的時候，湖會自動發熱的嗎？」迪洛背對著我回話，專心的操縱結冰。

「對…對不起呢」我識相的把手上的火牙印陣給熄滅。

「但是覺得很冷的話，你可以抱著我阿」迪洛微笑著看著前方，讓狼野渾身不舒服。

「不用麻煩了……」我的臉出現了幾分紅暈，並離迪洛遠一點，『他為什麼要說那句話…』

「哈哈，開玩笑的啦，我又不是海克，對同性沒興趣啦」迪洛輕鬆的說著，讓我鬆了一口氣。

「對不起…」我在說這句話的同時，除了我跟迪洛漂浮的地方，全部變成了冰，只剩下覆蓋我們腹部的地方是水。

「起來吧」迪洛坐在冰上，但是我被他的傑作給嚇呆了，「這就是水牙印的實力，我只是把速度調慢了一點。

「調…調慢了一點？」我坐倒在，『冰面上從開始到結束，不過十分鐘耶！』我帶著訝異眼神看著他。

「嗯…要是完全精通水牙印，這個只不過是小菜一盤」迪洛對我微笑著，盤腿坐在他製造的大冰塊，秀出在他手掌上轉動著的小型牙印陣。

「只是水面吧？」我問著他，但是他搖頭時，我又更驚嘆了，「除了我跟你所在的高跟寬，其他的地方都被凍結了？？」我看到他點頭後，差點昏過去，實在是太強了。

「冰冷卻柔軟，這就是水牙印的感覺，我想你也聽過」迪洛依舊給我他那個微笑，「我記得最大型的單型式水牙印，應該是水    嘯吧？」

「嗚…嗯，那是一個需要在充滿水的地方，才能發出的水牙印，你要幹嘛？」我疑惑的問著他。

「當然是…使用它阿」

「阿！！？」

＊＊＊＊＊


我已經不知道過了多久，但是我依然持續縮小火牙印陣，但是....到達了一半時，卻抓不了，手指已經無知覺了，但是還是抓著那該死的火牙印。

『極限了嗎…』 我看著那直徑1.5公尺的火牙印，因為壓縮的關係，溫度已經超過幾百度了。

「我跟你說過了，慢慢來」空在旁幫我打氣著。

『已經很不錯了，這臭小子』蒼狼坐在旁邊的岩石上，看著全身血汗的我，『要是我們要掌握五行之道的時候，也得廢寢忘食的練個3個禮拜，能做成這樣，已經很厲害了』

等到空看到我的微笑，便看似滿足的走到蒼狼旁邊坐著，並對蒼狼微笑著，讓蒼狼有種不舒服的感覺。

「幹...幹嘛這樣看著我？？」蒼狼害怕的抖了抖身子。

「沒事，只不過，你不覺得他成長的很快嗎？？」空把笑臉轉到我的身上，「真想吃他呢」

「什....什麼！！？」蒼狼發出了一身冷汗，連三條槓都出現了，「原來你有這種企圖？」

「嘿嘿，不過你敢說出去的話...」空又瞬間的出現在他的眼前，臉與臉的距離只差幾米，而空伸出了蛇頭，舔著自己的嘴唇，「就把你吃了呦」

「嗚……」蒼狼全身發著冷汗，身體不由自主的抖著，『空…從以前就知道他很可怕了，但現在…我更害怕了』

＊＊＊＊＊

我站在冰原上，雙手張開，手尾並在一起，試著用著，會淹沒一切的牙印陣，水   嘯。

「別緊張阿，就算你不小心放出來，我依然可以接的住」他這句話，好像肯定我會搞砸的樣子…

「那我…要開始摟」我深吸呼，慢慢的把左右手張開，把手腕並在一起，形成360度的圓圈，「水    嘯！」狼野大聲的叫出來，並在一起的手掌，瞬間出現了4公尺的蔚藍牙印陣。

「把它拉出，不可以讓他把水給吸上來！！」迪洛說著。

『呼…差點轟出去』我看著冰塊版下的冰，瞬間變成了水，差點讓水給轟出來，不然會有3分之一的森林會被淹沒…

「很好，接下來，慢慢的壓縮」迪洛慢慢的說著，「記住，這跟火型態的印不一樣，水型態的印需要慢慢分解」迪洛說著，「水牙印的陣，有點不同，你需要慢慢的分解，很像在走迷宮，用手慢慢的轉路向」

「我…試試」我認真的轉著，但是過了10分鐘，牙印陣的完全沒有縮小的跡象。

「慢慢來，不然等等轟出來，我得收捨攤子呢」迪洛的聲音變得有點懶散。

「對不起…」我道歉後，並努力的轉著，手指慢慢的動著。

「嗯，沒關系…」迪洛看著狼野手掌前的印時，嘆了一口氣，「先回去吧，又不是急著回家，脫個幾天也沒事啦」迪洛慢慢的走到陸地，並看著還在縮小印的狼野。

「知…知道了」我的手掌前的牙印慢慢的消失，但是我臉上的失望還殘留在臉上。

之後我並跟迪洛直接走回去，並沒有預算要跟其他人會合。

＊＊＊＊

天色已暗，但我手掌前的牙印持續燃燒著。

『肚子好餓…』空摸著自己的肚子，便出現了笑臉，「那！我就先去洞穴裡拿食物，我們來個徹夜訓練吧！」空快步的往洞穴的方向走去，但是有一隻手抓住了他的尾巴，把他給拉住了。

「休想逃…別以為我不知道，你這傢伙根本只想回去吃飯，把我留在這邊」蒼狼在他的耳旁說著，露出了他的虎齒。

『該死…』空的計畫被破解了，只好被蒼狼拉回去。

但在此時，我直接把火牙印給解除了，對著他們兩個苦笑，「就先回去吧，看你們兩個陪我這麼久，我也不能就過著自己阿」

「對對對！我們走吧！」空抓到我的手後，並直接逃走，留下蒼狼在原本的位置。

「這個混蛋…」蒼狼低聲怒罵著，並漫步跑回洞穴。


要是不學好的話，不但會拖他們的後腿，也會讓老爸失望吧，待續……

----------


## a70701111

問題Ｘ老家Ｘ狼鐮的使者
還是建議自己要檢查一下，不然後面沒錯，前面錯掉就不好了。
這篇是回去的經過，還有就是重新回到Devil這個主軸上……
功力倍增，還有事情的處理方式都比之前要來的好，對於一個出去訓練過的主角群們應該算是普普通通。
只是一口氣出現了不少的新角色，寫文章的時候要多注意。
盡量使每個角色都能夠有好的發揮，不然變成跑龍套就真的很可憐。

另外，這篇的錯字應該是看過這麼多篇中最多的一次……

錯字：




> 明日的早成，雖然很爽朗，但是....查克給的凝重氣氛，白白浪費了這個好早晨。


晨




> 「誰教你的？ 我不信你自己學起的」他的問題，有點諷刺道我，讓我有點不高興。


到




> 「可以跟我多說說『雷道』嗎？」他依舊直試著我，讓我有點喘不出氣來。


視




> 我著一口水，輕了輕喉嚨，便繼續，「防，以雷的當做保護體，但是能力有限，不能穿在身上，但是可以製造一個小型的防護牆來排斥掉所有的攻擊」我停止說話。


清




> 「殺，是砍跟電擊的組合，只要力道跟輕重都掌握好，可以在一刀時，打碎整個山堐，我試過了，不過要花上九次手刀才能砍碎」


崖




> 「滅，就是在高速的短時間內，操控所有的刀法，所有的角度，以及最快的速度，把對手的生命，在一瞬間瓦解」我說到這裡，所有人，包括查克，都震驚道了。


到




> 「有使者要來到阿拉斯加，你跟狼野去接送他們吧」查克笑著說，並走到往電腦是門旁往後看著我們，「你們....去Northern Alaska接待他們吧，你們隨便帶一個人吧


室




> 「嗚.....你好，我是海克‧撥賽頓，是他們的夥伴」海克禮貌的鞠躬，讓長老驚訝了一下。


波(連人名都錯，這點太誇張了)




> 「只記得破哥哥，不記得狼夜哥哥嗎？」狼野假裝的生氣的插腰，讓我笑了兩聲。


野(同樣是人名)

BY.小迪 2009/5/4

Ｐａｒｔ　１４風Ｘ學習Ｘ實戰練習
這篇我就不挑錯字了……(在挑下去我可能會先掛掉。)
自己要檢查阿……(第三句就有了)
還是有新角色登場，數一下上篇跟下篇，總共有兩個新角色加入吧(嚴格一點來說。)這位此篇才登場，拿著杖的少年，可以說是十分的偏重作者的設定。
不過我個人不反對有這麼怨念的情況。
只要後來能夠打其他部分更好的表達出來就好了。

BY.小迪 2009/5/4

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

> 痛痛消滅。


應該是通通？




> 左眼為白，又眼為紅


右




> 中間還係著一個銀白色的十字架


繫




> 只是在晚觸的岩石上做著


遠處，座




> 狼野看到了我跟蒼狼的傷器


殺氣？

錯字應該就這些，那個Holpless好像把敝狼的設定弄錯嚕，右眼是藍色，左眼是紅色才對。

原來神器也有分類型阿XD，期待下一章。

----------


## Holpless

對不起阿 兩位大大！！ 

小狼因為有場對我來說非常重大的考試在這禮拜，所以都邊打小說，邊看書的。

所以都沒發現到錯字

但小狼還是會改的 非常抱歉！！

----------


## 空

.

----------


## Holpless

對不起各位大大

帝14張終於擠出來了

很對不起各位大大呢ˊˋ

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第十四章好長阿，原來空那麼可怕XD

不過敝狼是不會怕低(炸死)

操縱型牙印威力果然比較強呢，跟狼野跟破原本的牙印比起來強多了。

有考試的話，考試優先吧。


期待下章。

----------


## Holpless

> 第十四章好長阿，原來空那麼可怕XD
> 
> 不過敝狼是不會怕低(炸死)
> 
> 操縱型牙印威力果然比較強呢，跟狼野跟破原本的牙印比起來強多了。
> 
> 有考試的話，考試優先吧。
> 
> 
> 期待下章。


對阿 空大的角色被我用的好可怕呢..... 不過好像還會更可怕的說(邪笑)

不強不行  這年頭要誇大才能賺強...不 我是說才能讓人覺得好看嘛 (==......)

考試考完了 歐耶~~ 有可能得Ａ呢ＸＤＤ　（我恨地理跟氣象課＝　＝＋）

----------


## Holpless

Ｐａｒｔ　１６　LEVEL 5Ｘ幫助Ｘ計畫改變

東方的太陽，隨著動物的歌聲，慢慢浮起，光線照耀了大地，溫暖了天空，也把沈睡中的動物們通通叫起床，而在白牙洞穴裡，一位少年正從裡面出來，抓著他的藍白交雜的頭髮，他的獸耳跟尾巴微微的晃著，嗅著樹木帶來的香味，並看著前方那銀綠交加的自然美景。

「嗯？」少年看著周圍，露出了疑惑的眼神，『他們兩個呢？』

此時，另一位橘髮少年，帶著微笑的從洞穴裡走出，「唉呦，這麼早就起來啦？」

「我不像你，只會睡…」少年不理著他，依舊四處看查著他的同伴。

「蒼狼，你也知道我有很多工作阿，當然會累麻」少年苦笑的拍著蒼狼的肩。

被稱為蒼狼的少年，露出青筋的看著那位橘髮少年，「你這傢伙…還敢大言不慚的說這句話，明明只會偷懶，還把工作給我做」口中出現了許多的不滿。

「都過去了麻，何必在意呢？加上是你要做的阿，我沒說一定要你做阿」少年帶著輕鬆的臉龐說著，讓蒼狼更加的生氣。

「才1個禮拜耶！」蒼狼吼著，青筋愈來愈多，「加上你之前還說是狼鐮哥叫我做的！」

「去，幫忙一下會死哦」

「你！！」

「反正我們去找他們吧」少年還沒等蒼狼說完，就直接衝進前方的森林。

「別跑，空！我要殺了你！」蒼狼從背後拔出那黑色亮麗的武士刀，並追著被稱為空的橘髮少年。

等到他們倆不見時，另一位少年跟著走出來，溫柔的風慢慢的吹起他那亮麗的金頭髮，他閉上眼睛的享受著，享受著那溫柔，也享受著那清香的自然味。

「他們四個人都不見了…哀，真是的」他抓那金刺蝟頭，苦笑著，並往返方向走，打算不跟其他少年碰面，『先去找這裡的歌頌者好了』哼著歌，心情爽朗的走著。

＊＊＊

空到達了修行場，但依然沒看到他們的同伴，心中出現了一點不安。

『人到底…』空不安的想著。

「抓到你了！」蒼狼瞬間的在他的後面跑出，把空壓倒在地上，露出那渴望撕掉肉體的尖牙。

「放…放開我啦，你很重耶！」空用力的把蒼狼推掉，單腳蹲的看著四周，「他們兩個到底跑到哪了阿？」

「我也不知道，但是他們身手也不差，不必擔心吧」蒼狼盤腿坐著。

「唉呦，你居然會稱讚他們，發燒啦？」空諷刺的說著。

「你阿…真是欠人揍」蒼狼無奈的聳了聳肩，「不過你也看到了，破的毅力…要是是其他的狼人的話，大概無法像他那樣的堅持」

「你說的沒錯…他很不錯，可以在19個小時裡把火牙印陣縮成那樣」空的頭低了下來，笑了起來，「他那毅力，真的可以跟狼鐮哥拼了」

「哼，真會說阿你，不過…計畫還是得進行阿」蒼狼把笑聲收回，嚴肅的氣息慢慢的浮起。

「不必緊張，絕對會順利的」空露出了邪笑，完全沒有開玩笑的意思。

此時，修煉場裡的兩人，感受到了殺氣，並警覺性的跳起來，直盯著前方的樹林，發出殺氣的人不只有一個，而是超過十幾個，讓空跟蒼狼出現了一些不安。

「發現狼人，在東北方48度，狼人數目，兩個」一個像機器的聲音，非常有規則的說著，並出現了十幾個外表完全相似的黑髮男孩，全身插著著死黑又尖銳的儀器跟機械，眼睛無神的看著空跟蒼狼。

「哦…LEVEL 4的DEVIL呢」空微笑著，而蒼狼則是抓著身後的天狼刃的把柄，隨時都會拔出。

「目標鎖定，滅」看似帶頭的DEVIL一說完，其他的DEVIL並快速的衝向蒼狼他們。

等到一隻DEVIL離空差不了幾米的時候，「一半…」空瞬間的甩了一下手，電光火石般，眼前的DEVIL整個被切成兩半，比瞬間還要快速，連血都來不及噴出來，空那銳利的紅眼，不扎眼的殺掉了一隻DEVIL 4的 DEVIL。

其他DEVIL看到了自己的同伴砍成兩半的時候，不僅停住了腳步，直盯著前方殺氣騰騰的男孩。

空的左手被一條水殘繞著直到中指，他把脖子上那條繫著蔚藍色翡翠的鍊子給拔出來，放進那條水，而翡翠正在裡面發光著。

之後除了帶頭的，其他的DEVIL，並往不同的方向跳去，消失在兩位狼人的視野範圍。

「這個…就由你來做啦，蒼狼」空並沒有回頭看著蒼狼，則是直視著帶頭DEVIL。

「嗯」蒼狼抽出了他的上古神刀破魔天狼刃 ，刀尖在下，刀柄在上，一隻手掌貼在刀的後面，便慢慢的滑下去，而在其中，隨著手掌的速度，手掌後面慢慢的出現了一些血紅色的紋路，正在發光著，而手掌停在刀尖上，並甩了一下刀，紋路也停在刀尖上，「暗    查」

正當蒼狼說完後，他的右眼上面出現了十字型的血紅條紋，並直直的延伸到右眼下方並停在嘴旁，而在他的右眼視野裡，他可以說是完全透視，看到了溫色的物體在周圍的樹上，無神的看著他們。

「黑火…」蒼狼一說完，天狼刃上那血紅色的紋路發著更強大的光線，然而蒼狼被一道黑色的烈燄給圍住，而他臉上的血紅十字也跟著紅了起來，正對著天狼刃共鳴著。

「角度完美，攻擊」前方的帶頭DEVIL用著無溫的口語說著，而在四周的DEVIL也跟著跳出來，雙手上的尖銳武器，全部利了起來，就像黑色的羽毛，因為殺氣而豎立的起來。

「死吧」蒼狼用力的揮了刀一下，黑色的火焰朝著刀揮的地方噴出，前方的DEVIL被黑火一瞬間的燃盡，只剩下白色的骨頭以及附在上面的機械，「黑火燃盡了悲哀以及怨恨，你們已經被赦免了…」

有幾隻隨後跟上，但其中一隻被打飛，撞上了後方的樹，「刷刷！」空那被水殘繞的左手，出現了用水條做的鞭子，而被鞭子打到的DEVIL的腹部的肋骨整個被打斷，插進了各個器官，讓DEVIL生不如死。

其他的DEVIL不管剛剛的隊友，依舊衝向空，但在途中，頭與身體的連接部，被砍成一半，在同時，空的鞭子，瞬間凍結成一把長到誇張的冰刃，「以揉帶剛，以剛帶揉…幹嘛向我攻擊呢？會死的不輕鬆哦」對著那些DEVIL抹起了一口邪笑。

「任務失敗，撤」帶頭的看似不對，趕緊逃跑，但是快要得逞的時候，卻感受到下半身沒有知覺，才發現，他被砍成一半了。

「想跑阿……」空邪笑的看著那被砍成一半的DEVIL，殘繞的水，整個像沒有力量的落下，原本伸縮自如、鋒利如刃的水，卻因為被空放棄，而變成了一攤混雜黑血的廢水。

＊＊＊＊

正當太陽聲像正中央時，蒼狼兩人慢慢的走出森林，走進了白牙洞穴，但是在途中完全找不到他們的同伴，破跟狼野。

「這兩個死小鬼到底跑哪啦？不會是遇上DEVIL？」蒼狼不安的看著空，雖然他知道空也不知道。

「他們應該去修行了呢」一個聲音從洞穴門口出現，而聲音的主人則是迪洛，有點讓蒼狼他們失望。

「這兩個…」空抹了一口微笑，低頭看著地上，『還真是用心阿』

「那我就…嗚！！」蒼狼似乎感受到了一陣很強大的壓力，以及殺氣，正從外面傳來。

「大事不好阿！！白牙首領正在與人類對戰！」黑洛大叫著，身上佈滿著傷口，一直流著血。

「什麼！？在哪？！」空跑到黑洛的面前，用這非常緊張的口語說著。

「在狼之洞穴，請馬上前往…嗚！」黑洛說完後，並昏倒。

在不知所措的情況下，迪洛推了一下蒼狼跟空，嚴肅的說著，「你們快去吧！他由我來治療！」迪洛命令著那兩位狼人少年。

「了解！！」聽到命令後，兩位少年，用著最快的速度衝向狼之洞穴。

＊＊＊＊

在狼之洞穴，出現了一些狼的屍體，不過還是有一群狼正為了維護狼之洞穴而奮鬥著。

「聽好了！！我們絕對不能退縮，這裡是我們的家，侵入者一定要趕走！！」身上的白毛被血污染的白牙，對著自己的族人命令著。

「是！！」其他的狼便開始攻向那些看似人類，卻沒有人類味道的人類。

「火  燃」白牙吼了一下，敵人的腳下出現了火紅的牙印陣，而牙印陣噴出了大量的火焰，雖然有一些人僥倖逃離牙印陣，但還是吞沒了一些DEVIL。

而在白牙的後面，出現了一個黑影，在白牙還沒反應時候攻擊，

『糟了！！』白牙來不及逃脫。

「土  起！」遠方出現了一個老卻強壯的聲音，而快要攻擊到白牙的人類，腹部被凸起的土地貫穿了，噴灑了腐臭的黑血。

「什麼？是誰？」白牙著急四處觀看，想要找到施術的傢伙。

「白牙！！把注意力全放在戰鬥，我不是教過你了嗎！？這麼快就忘了？」一個灰色的影子，正從敵人的後面衝出，咬掉了敵人肩膀上的肉塊，並吐了出來，「真是噁心」

「師父！！」白牙高興的看著他的師父，Swift。

「哼，第一次跟自己的師父聯合過嗎？」Swift露出了那尖銳的虎齒笑著，「好啦！！敢他們走吧！」

「了解！！」白牙也跟著Swift衝向那些敵人，但是快要攻擊到的時候，被一個強大的壓力排斥，彈回到原本的地方，但是被彈回的兩匹狼，卻巧妙的著地，瞪著前方的敵人。

「居然被幾匹狼給停住後路，你們也太沒用了吧？」一個年輕但充滿殺氣的聲音，正從敵人的後方響出，然而敵人的頭，全部碾碎，而原兇是一個有著人類身體、但外表是一隻獅子的獅人，穿著一件無袖的運動衣、和一條運動短褲，緊貼著那雄壯的肌肉，上半身穿跟沒穿都一樣。

「師父，我聽過狼人，但是我沒有聽過有獅人這個生物阿？」白牙在Swift的耳邊說著。

「不！他們是…DEVIL！」Swift被恐懼給侵入，顫抖的看著前方的敵人，DEVIL。

_長老、Swift！！要是你看到了是人但又不像人的人，絕對要跑！因為...是打不倒的，他們...非常的強！_

Swift想起了破之前說過的話，不僅嚥了嚥口水。

「師父，你怎麼了？」白牙看到Swift的異狀，便開始擔心。

「全力保護！！！絕對不能退縮！一定要等到破他們前來才可以！」Swift大聲的命令著周圍的狼，『對不起，破，我們還不能放棄，我們…得守護這裡！！』並衝向前方的獅人。

「大家聽到了吧！！攻擊！」白牙則是不退縮，跟著Swift衝向前方的獅人，「風  牙！」白牙被風殘繞著，變成了一條銀白的刃，筆直的衝向前方的獅人。

「哼，雕蟲小技！」獅人伸出右手，張開手掌，預備要堵住白牙的風  牙。

「你太小看我了！！」白牙看似非常的不爽，加快了速度，準備要把那位獅人給砍成兩半，但等到快要碰的時候，卻出現了強大的壓力，與白牙的風互相排斥著，風帶來的壓力，把兩人（狼）周圍的土地，出現了許多刀痕。

「還不錯麻…那這樣呢？」獅人推了一下，而白牙則退了一下，完全被壓制住。

「什…什麼！？」白牙不管怎麼前進，還是被推走。

「回去吧」獅人用力的推，輕鬆的把白牙給彈回去，讓他重重的摔下。

「怎…怎麼會！？」除了獅人以外，其他狼都非常震驚，白牙自豪的絕招，被敵人輕鬆的彈回去，不僅給了白牙大大的打擊。

「哼…」獅人輕率的笑了幾下，「你們這群小狗，等著死吧！」獅人預備要攻擊的時，旁邊出現了一到巨大的水柱，把他波飛，並撞斷了許多樹木。

在場的狼完全不敢相信眼前的景象，兩位少年從天而降，褐色、銀白色的頭髮，被強風吹著，火紅的尖銳雙眼、豎立的獸耳，狼的救星，我以及狼野，趕到了！

「LEVEL 5，獸人DEVIL，你的死期到了」我露著尖牙，狠狠的瞪著被樹壓住，只有露出腳的獅人。

「破哥哥」白牙像看到奇蹟的看著我與狼野，不僅流出了眼淚。

「白牙，不要秀出你的脆弱，把你領袖的氣勢架起來！！」我直視前方的獅人，並對著白牙說教著。

「知道了！！」白牙像是被給予信心，吃力的站起來，想要與崇拜長久的狼人，我，一起戰鬥。

「哦！大家也一起振作！打敗眼前的傢伙！」Swift增加了士氣，許許多多的狼，開始吼叫著，現在的情況是一面倒的狀態，我們…絕對能贏。

之後敵人的腳動了一下，而在同時，壓在他身上的樹木，全部被彈飛，並朝向前方的狼群攻擊。

「土   牆」我雙手向上伸，前方的土石，瞬間向上凸起，變成了一做石牆，把彈向我們這邊的樹木給擋下。

「真是有趣！！終於來了一個可以較勁的對手了！」牆壁外的出現了笑聲，我前面的牆壁，被一個拳頭給打破了，順手抓住了我的領子，直接向上跳，「我們到一個不會被干擾的地方打吧！」他的力氣太大，我無法掙脫。

「破！！」狼野瞬間的跟上。

「狼野不要！我來對付他」狼野因為我的叫聲而停止，並呆呆的看著我被那位獅人帶走。

『別輸阿！』狼野在心裡面祈禱著，便跑回被攻擊的狼之洞穴。

＊＊＊＊

我被那獅人帶到森林深處，獸人的殺氣，不僅讓一些附近的動物，因為恐懼而四處脫逃，那巨大的力氣，讓我有點難受，但是我抓到了弱點，踢了他的腰間，讓他放開了我，而我踩到了後方的樹木並直接跳向他撲過去，因為重心不穩，讓我們兩個人一起從天空中跌下來。

我滾了幾圈，便使用了滾的力量而順利站起，看著那直立站起的獅獸人，正直視的看著我。

「阿源」他開口。

「什麼？」

「我叫做阿源，我看你很不錯，有資格讓我報上名字」他那奇怪的理由，不僅讓我笑了出來。

「那我…叫做狼破」我也很有默契的回答，『他跟以前的DEVIL完全不一樣，不只是外表，連思想也不一樣』

我們兩個人一說完，便開始打了起來，一拳一腳的互相攻擊，微妙的閃躲著互相的攻擊，但很奇怪…為什麼我不用雷刃呢？

打到一半的時候，阿源直接往後跳，對著我微笑著，「真是過癮阿，不過，你也不必讓我阿」

「不…我只是不想用罷了」我擺出了姿勢，等著他攻擊。

「哼…真是…嗚」還沒來得及讓他說完，他就直接倒了。

「怎麼？」我心裡出現了一點不安，但又停止了腳步，『等等…我在幹嘛？他可我的敵人耶』

於是我就掉頭就走，但是我的右手被一個不知名的東西給抓住了，而那東西，則是狼面的我，「不要走，幫他」

「你在說什麼！？他可是DEVIL耶，你要我幫他？簡直是天方夜譚」我對狼面的我的話感到非常莫名其妙。

「他那裡像DEVIL？你說說」

「嗚…」他說了一道我完全不能答的問題，『對阿，他那裡像了？』

所以我只好抬起阿源，並拖著他到附近的河邊，『天那…他怎麼這麼重，好難抬哦」我到達了河面時，力氣都快要用完了，但是看到阿源難受的樣子，不僅讓我有了點動力，開始幫他醫治。

在途中，因為我最不會的牙印就是醫治型的牙印，所以我幾乎一直讓附在水牙印上的水給用力的波在阿源的身上，但是不知道到底是什麼東西，一直讓我不停的努力治療他，我阿…真的是一個無敵大蠢蛋呢…

等到我覺得結束的時候，阿源便漸漸的醒了起來，害我著急的背對著他，緊張的看著前方。

「嗚…你，為什麼要幫我？」阿源看到自己腹部的疼痛完全不見了，訝異的看著我。

「哀…天曉得阿，我也不知道為什麼我要拼命的幫你，說實在的，我還真是笨，遽然在醫治敵方的人」我不自覺的笑著，便站了起來，「回去吧」我往著左手幫的森林路口。

「什麼？」他好像覺得聽錯的問著我。

「往那邊走個十，二十分鐘後，大概就會發現出口了，別再來找麻煩了」我完全不看著他，毅然看著前方的湖面。

他不語，讓我有點不耐煩。

「快點滾！」我的左手瞬間噴出一大團火焰，溶掉了我腳下石頭，變成了一個大洞，河裡的水，慢慢的流進那個大洞。

之後他，便直接跑走了，不僅讓我鬆了一口氣，而我，就慢慢的走向狼之洞穴。

「謝謝哦！！」他…居然對我道謝…

「哼哼…」我不自覺的笑著，『真是一個奇怪的傢伙』

＊＊＊＊

等到我到達了狼之洞穴時，其他人看到我後，並直接跑向我，用著非常擔憂的眼神看著我。

「你沒事吧？有沒有受重傷？」空帶頭的問著，但我只是微笑的點了點頭。

而蒼狼還有空，直接把注意力轉到我那佈滿著繃帶的雙手，「你手怎麼了？」他們異口同聲的問著。

「這是火牙印造成的」我抓著空氣，對那兩個驚訝要說不出話來的狼人說著。

「你…學了操縱式牙印？」他們一副不敢相信的眼神看著我，但…這也是正常的。

「嗯…這就是因為你們找不到我的關係」我說著。

「你在那裡練的？我們一直在找你們耶」

「湖裡…」

「湖裡！！？」空大叫著，但又恍然大悟的看著我，『沒錯…在湖裡，溫度會下降，這樣就可以減少一些傷害…他遽然，想到了這個做法…這小子』

「你可以憋這麼久的氣？」蒼狼問著。

「不…因為高溫的影響，所以快速蒸發著湖裡的水，而成為了水蒸氣，然而，我可以把水蒸氣當空氣來呼吸阿，雖然真的很難呼吸…」我苦笑著，並想像著差點被水蒸氣用到窒息的我。

「你們原來在這裡阿，害我找了好久哦」後方出現了海克的聲音，而那聲音儘是無力以及疲累。

「你去找我們阿？」我問著，變跑去扶著他。

「當然阿，我在這裡很無聊麻，就想說去找你們，結果…我就迷路了」海克苦笑著。

「唉呦，原來你們都在這裡阿」迪洛慢慢的從森林裡走出來，而他依舊帶著他那微笑。

「我還正想你跑去哪了勒」蒼狼無奈的說著。

「咦？我不是跟空說我要去找這裡的歌頌者嗎？」

「阿勒？空？」蒼狼把注意力瞄到空的身上。

「不是啦，因為太麻煩…不，我是說太認真去做事情，所以忘掉了」空乾笑了擠下，拍了拍蒼狼的背。

「你那句話太多漏洞了！！」蒼狼對空叫著。

「反正這麼久，別計較了麻」

「才過一天！！你別裝傻了！」

「哀阿！我有很急的事情，先閃了」二話不說，空拔腿就跑。

「等等！你給我站住！！」而蒼狼則是生氣的追著空。

現場是一度的無言.......

＊＊＊＊

等到那兩個笨蛋回來的時候，海克就開始說著查克的計畫，「首先，我們抓到了DEVIL的總部地點，等到查克把資料全部搜查好後，便一網打盡，除掉全部的DEVIL」聽起來非常欠科學觀念的思想，但是方法可行。

但除了我跟狼野同意以外，其他人則是選擇不講話。

「所以說是同意摟？」海克猜想，便站了起來，「那我們回到總部吧」

等到海克說完後，空也跟著站了起來，「不好意思…我們拒絕」

「什麼！？」海克震驚的看著空，而在一瞬間，他被迪洛跟蒼狼抓住了，完全不能擺脫。

「我們…改變計畫」空露出了邪笑，看著海克。

「什麼意思？你們要改變計畫？」我對那句話感到疑惑。

「沒錯，你們兩要跟我們走，計畫改變，我們只是帶你們走的使者」空對我笑了笑，「難道你不想看到自己的父親嗎？」嗚…我的父親…

「什麼！！？你們怎麼可以胡亂改計畫！？」海克憤怒的瞪著空，但空並不畏懼。

空從口袋裡丟出了一顆『狼之碎片』在海克的腳下，「時   Transport，Centre of Alaska！」海克的腳下出現了小型的時之牙印陣。

「混帳！！」海克大罵著，但瞬間被時之牙印送回了『翼』的總部

我完全不相信我的眼睛，空他們…把海克給送回去。

「接下來，我們要帶你去我們的基地了」空一說完後，又再次展出時之牙印陣。

「嗚…」我完全不知道我選擇哪一邊，現在的我好混亂。

「破哥哥」白牙在後面推了我一下，對著我微笑著，「他們那樣做絕對有理由，你就跟著他們吧」

「白牙…」我抱著白牙，「你還真的長大了呢」

「快去吧！！」Swift對著我說著，拉著我的上衣。

「別擔心我們了，我們有兩個非常有利的首領，跟一群好友們，我們會等你們回來的，記得幫我跟狼鐮哥哥問好」長老對著我微笑著。

「嗯…我知道了！」我抹起一口微笑，並走進時之牙印陣裡。

「之後的事情，我們會在跟你解釋的」空一說完，時之牙印，發亮著，之後，我們被時之牙印帶離了狼之洞穴，離開了比我的生命還重要的親人們，又要說再見了呢…待續……

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

新的章節又出了，Holpless更新好快呢。

LV5的DEVIL，是獸人阿？

破竟然放走他，不怕他以後再來報復嗎？

破已經練好操控型牙印啦，真是厲害。




> 等到那兩個白痴回來的時候


這句....(爆青筋

相信空看到應該會跟我有一樣的反應。

再來錯字部分：




> 大言不斬


慚

[quote]遽然[/quote]

居




> 方出殺氣


發




> 其他DEVIL看到了自己的同伴坎城兩半


砍、成




> 指剩下白色的骨頭以及負在上面的機械


只、附




> 空那被水殘繞


纏

敝狼先挑出這些好了，在挑下去怕敝狼會陣亡。

白牙真的長大了說XD

期待下一章。

----------


## Holpless

> 新的章節又出了，Holpless更新好快呢。
> 
> LV5的DEVIL，是獸人阿？
> 
> 破竟然放走他，不怕他以後再來報復嗎？
> 
> 破已經練好操控型牙印啦，真是厲害。
> 
> 
> ...


你就就期待一下吧 你會知道我的用意低

哈 主角都是開外掛的麻～ （是你做的！！） 被發現了！！（賄賂） （好吧...我原諒你） 這才乖～ 

（兩個白痴的廢話......）

白痴是我不小心打的（不小心！？）嗯 不小心（＝ ＝川）

反正空都被我復黑了XDD

----------


## a70701111

LEVEL 5Ｘ幫助Ｘ計畫改變

錯字還是要自己注意到。

這場戰鬥的砲灰級還真多……囧。
第二場變成主角般的帥氣出場。
我已經不驚訝了。
挑出這句就好……




> 我被那獅獸人帶到森林深處，但是我抓到了弱點，踢了他的腰間，讓他放開我，並踩到了後方的樹木，並直接跳向他，並撲倒，我們兩個人一起從天空中跌下來。


首先是逗點的問題……
這樣的分隔變成斷句的地方太多，還有『並』這個字用的太多了。

被獅獸人帶到森林深處， (中間有空洞，只說明森林深處，建議多加點動作形容)但是抓到了弱點，踢了他腰間讓他放開我，踩到後方的樹木直接跳向他，順著動作將他整個人撲倒，兩個人一起從天空中跌下來。

大略改成這樣，參考看看。

錯字：




> 光線照耀了大地，溫暖了天空，也把沈睡中的動物們通通較起床


叫




> 「嗯？」少年看直著周圍，露出了疑惑的眼神，『他們兩個呢？』


直看吧？




> 『遭了！！』白牙來不及逃脫。


糟




> 「遽然被幾匹狼給停住後路，你們也太沒用了吧？」一個年輕，但充滿殺氣的聲音，正從敵人的後方響出，然而，敵人的頭，全部拈碎，而元兇是一個有著人類身體，但外表是一隻獅子的獅人，穿著一見無袖的運動衣，以及一條運動短褲。


這句兩個錯字，外加太多不該分隔的地方。

居、碾




> 「哼，叼蟲小技！」獅人伸出右手，張開手掌，預備要堵住白牙的風 牙。


雕

我錯字就挑到這邊……真的太多了。

----------


## 空

.

----------


## Holpless

> LEVEL 5Ｘ幫助Ｘ計畫改變
> 
> 錯字還是要自己注意到。
> 
> 這場戰鬥的砲灰級還真多……囧。
> 第二場變成主角般的帥氣出場。
> 我已經不驚訝了。
> 挑出這句就好……
> 
> ...


謝謝你的建議呢

我很感謝

因為字有點小的關係 所以有點讓我看不清楚 

所以我以後都會先寫在WORD裡 之後再POST進來

反正還是謝謝你的建議啦

PS 對了...你的小說  好像很好看的樣子   我絕對會去看的！！ 

非常感謝你的建議跟捧場 我好高興呢

----------


## a70701111

TO：Holpless
先寫在Word裡面在排版是個很好的方法，字體12來說，看起來會更清楚。
希望回的那些文不會讓你反感，還有希望能幫到你。
對於一個文章者來說，我還是不會用非常嚴力的言詞的。
預祝：文思泉湧。

----------


## Holpless

> TO：Holpless
> 先寫在Word裡面在排版是個很好的方法，字體12來說，看起來會更清楚。
> 希望回的那些文不會讓你反感，還有希望能幫到你。
> 對於一個文章者來說，我還是不會用非常嚴力的言詞的。
> 預祝：文思泉湧。


不不不! 完全沒有那回事 其實我也有錯啦

所以我會看好錯字的 

那叫做暴力嗎....如果是這樣的話...我哥哥起不就天天用暴力言語還有動作來打我嗎=口=?

不過 我還是非常謝謝你來捧場 !!

----------


## 瀟湘

看到現在，感覺有個問題……

裡面人物的感情、想法、行為等
都是讓讀者從文字中「理解」而非「感受」
這樣看下去，會顯得有點吃力喔？

「好喝的茶咯吱咯吱嚼著不明肉塊，一臉幸福。」
這是理解。

「咯吱咯吱，鮮血涓涓流過咽喉，解裂的肉絲在舌尖舞動，舔舔嘴，讓血汁從牙齒剝落，細緻的滑過牙齦；好喝的茶嚼著不明肉塊，一臉幸福。」
相較於前句，增加了敘述，雖然使得字數增加
卻也使得主角輪廓變得明顯
也更能體會「幸福」的感覺

Holpless要不要試試看？（思）

一點淺見……感謝好茶擔當模特兒，至於肉塊來源……嗯，就這麼略過吧（？）

----------


## Holpless

> 看到現在，感覺有個問題……
> 
> 裡面人物的感情、想法、行為等
> 都是讓讀者從文字中「理解」而非「感受」
> 這樣看下去，會顯得有點吃力喔？
> 
> 「好喝的茶咯吱咯吱嚼著不明肉塊，一臉幸福。」
> 這是理解。
> 
> ...


恩恩 小狼會試試！

不過讓你看得這麼吃力 還真是對不起的說ˊˋ

不過...為甚麼那個加長動作 讓我感覺有點可怕...(吃個肉 有必要這樣?？)
..............那是幸福嗎?？

總之 小狼會試試的！

ＰＳ　瀟湘....你是不是恐怖小說的忠實讀者阿 不然...我怎麼會覺得那個動作 讓我感覺到的不是幸福 而是恐怖 (抖) 不過這不重要 啦 (笑)

謝謝你的建議！　小狼很高興！

----------


## Holpless

Ｐａｒｔ　１７　四牙Ｘ雷風之戰Ｘ父子相認

一切是如此的莫名其妙，一下把海克強制送回翼的總部，而我卻跟著送回海克的空他們去狼人的總部，『牙』…真希望我的選擇是對的。

在一個不知名的寒冷地帶，沒有生氣、沒有任何植物、只有滿天的烏黑之雪，從天空上慢慢的飄著，北邊吹來的風，在其中加帶了不知名的臭味，難道…這裡是地球的一部分？

紅藍夾帶著金黃色的文字，由左往右的圍出一個半徑1公尺的圓形牙印陣，而等到牙印陣的檔案傳送完畢後，五位少年從中跳出，但是只有我跟狼野的心完全卡在驚訝當中。

「…這裡是北極？」我說著，帶著一點感到奇怪的表情。

「咦？被你發現啦？」空笑著，並起步跟著帶頭的蒼狼，「你們也加快腳步吧，溫度要開始下降了」

之後，我們在長達一小時的路途，完全沒有出聲，只是跟著那三個帶頭的狼人少年，穿梭在只有烏黑的黑色世界，雖然途中有看到幾隻被黑雪覆蓋的北極熊，但是…都是被冰結凍的屍體。

「那個是…？」我指著那些屍體，問著離我們最近的蒼狼。

「哦…那是水晶幹的，這一帶已變成了廢墟了，那些北極熊，因為找不到食物而餓死的」蒼狼側面看了我一下，放慢了腳步，到我耳邊小聲的說：「其實…我看到你跟那獅獸人的戰鬥了…」

『糟了！！』我聽到了那句話時，心差點被緊張跟恐懼給捏碎，我帶著顫抖的聲音說著：「是…是嗎？」

「不必緊張…我又沒說你不行那樣做」蒼狼看著我那緊張得要命的臉，輕笑了一下。

「咦？」雖然鬆了一口氣，但是還是對蒼狼那句話感到奇怪。

「到時候你就了解了……阿！到了」蒼狼朝前方指著，一個用黑雪製造的巨大的洞穴，裡面有十幾…不！幾十個狼人，完全數不清，有一些在外面遊玩，有一些在睡覺，完全沒有任何危機感的樣子，不過…這也難怪，已經是廢區了，DEVIL不會有那嫌功夫攻過來的。

當我們走到了洞穴的門口，差不多十幾個狼人紛紛跑過來，七嘴八舌的對著空他們說話。

「空大人，您吩咐的所有資料已經準備好了」一位有著美麗紅髮的女狼人在空前面用這可愛甜美的聲音說著，臉上還帶了點紅暈。那可愛的獸耳，更是增添了她的可愛模樣。空大人阿……

「嗯，非常謝謝你呢」空一說完，拍了拍那女的頭後，便越過她，繼續走。

結果一隻手緊緊的捏著空的肩膀，那發光的可怕红眼，釋放著無數的殺氣，而那人，正是蒼狼。

「你這傢伙…你又叫其他人幫你做事情了！」蒼狼狠狠的瞪著他，低聲怒吼著，而他的手好像要捏歲他的肩膀似的。

「唉呦，你在說什麼阿？我只是因為太多東西要做，所以才拜託馨的麻」空苦笑著，並發著許多冷汗。

「你這傢伙…我可不記得你有認真工作過阿，還敢說那句話」蒼狼面對面著空，兩個人的臉只差了幾米，「如果現在不打你，我就不叫做蒼狼！」被空那愛偷懶的個性而惹火的蒼狼，正準備要揍他的時候，出現了一個巨大又毛茸的身影給停住了。

「你們兩個，別一回來就打架，會讓我很困擾的耶」一個沈重，卻開朗的聲音，把快要打起來的兩個狼人的注意力給放在他身上。

「哦！抱歉啦，奇拉老大」空吐了吐舌頭苦笑著。

「奇拉長老，您好」而蒼狼則恭敬對他鞠躬，可以大大的感覺到蒼狼對那位狼人的尊敬。

「哈哈哈，蒼狼你就是個古版小子，輕鬆點麻」被稱為奇拉的狼人，像是非常害羞的騷了搔頭。

留著我跟狼野在旁邊不知所措的看著那位狼人，不過他還真的跟我們完全不一樣，有著毛茸又灰的巨大身體、長又挺的嘴巴、銳利皎潔的牙齒，除了可以像我們一樣的直立站起，他看起來就像一隻大灰狼，他並沒有穿上衣，但穿著一件深藍色的牛仔褲。而他的視線正好瞄在我身上，看似友好，但銳利的眼神，讓我抖了一下。原來也有這麼大SIZE的牛仔褲阿…

「所以你就是破阿，我叫做奇拉，是這裡的長老」他伸出手，我也回應的把手身出來握住。

「嗯，我叫做狼破‧疾風雷..不！是虎彥」我苦笑著，並繼續說，「對不起，我經常用那個姓，所以才…」

「哈哈哈，沒事沒事，你還跟他蠻像的呢」奇拉大笑著，用力拍了拍我的背，他的力氣，好像要把我的肩膀給打碎，讓我感受到被巨石狠狠的打下去，還重複勒…

「對了，狼鐮哥呢？」空抱著頭，輕鬆的看著奇拉。

「哦，你說那懶鬼阿，他大概還在睡覺」奇拉，用拇指向後指了指，苦笑著，「你也知道小鐮的個性，他大概還在睡覺」他說完後，便後往轉，跟我們說句：「我先去休息啦」便直走向那條走廊，過不了多久，我們就只能看到他那迷糊的大身影。

「欸！」空把我的注意力拉到他身上，並繼續，「他是4個長老的其中一個，他已經2百15歲了呢」對我刺刺的笑著。

「這麼年老了阿，難怪他變化這麼大…」狼野像是被點醒似的拍合他的手掌。

「可別看著年紀而斷定他老哦，他可是四牙之一呢」空露出虎齒的笑著，手依然抱著後腦。

「四牙？」我滿眼疑惑，把手交叉抱在胸口的看著他。

「哦…蒼狼沒告訴你嗎？哀…真拿他沒辦法」空誇大的聳聳肩，但在他身後的蒼狼，殺紅眼的瞪空，緊握著雙拳，連骨頭都被那力量給敲出了清脆聲音，全身顯現著那詭異的黑火。

「嗯…」我全身顫抖著，深怕前方的空，會在一瞬間被殺掉…

「四牙呢…」空說到一半，就快速的衝到蒼狼的背後，推他到我們的面前：「他可以告訴你們，因為解說太麻…不！我是說我還有其他的事，先閃啦！」空一說完，就像閃電一樣的消失在我們的面前，但在途中，我們卻聽到一陣詭異的邪笑聲…

「被擺了一道了！」蒼狼又再次低聲吼，用力向地面搥了一拳，讓地面出現了非常巨大的龜裂，讓我們嚇了一跳。

我看著蒼狼對地面造成的巨大『傷口』後，很勉強的露出笑容：「蒼狼阿…那四牙是…？」我帶著顫抖的聲音回答，嚥了嚥口水。

「哀…我就告訴你們吧…嗑！」蒼狼清了清喉嚨，看來要開始聽了…


蒼狼說，四牙是在狼界中，最強的象徵，分別為，火之牙、風之牙、水之牙、以及土之牙，而剛才見到的奇拉長老，是屬於風之牙，是精通『風之靈道』的狼人，而四牙，就是『四行靈道』與我們所見的『五行之道』不同。而且，要修到靈道那種境界，可是要花上將近一百多年才有的成績，並且也要完全專注於一個道，因為世界上，就連狼鐮都不可能達到『四行靈道』都學到的成績，只有第一次，把五行的終之輪給完全開啟，差點毀滅掉整個亞洲………

他解說完後，並給我們說：「休息去，你們也是阿」後，便把手插進口袋，緩慢的走回他的房間。

於是，我們也聽著蒼狼給我們的『命令』後，便走到一間空房。裡面是伸手不見五指的暗，大概是熄燈時間，完全看不到任何房間有燈光。所以我跟狼野，只能靠自己的方向感來走向被黑暗覆蓋著的床。而當我們正摸到軟又很有彈性地方，便直接躺在上面睡覺。

「嗚…」一個聽起來很難過的聲音，從我跟狼野的中間傳來，讓我們全身機皮疙瘩掉滿地。

之後，燈亮了起來，一個跟之前遇到的奇拉很像的狼人，正被我們壓著，只有頭是安全的。我們一看，直接大聲叫：「鬼阿！！」並趕緊跳起來，準備逃走，但是正當我們快出去的時候，手被一個很緊但涼爽的東西綁住。我往我的手一看，我的手竟然被水給包裹著，而那水做的繩子的源頭，竟然在那位狼人的手上。

「你們來我的房間幹嘛？」一個聽起來非常疲勞的聲音，從那狼人的嘴裡跑出來。他慢慢的站起來，伸了個懶邀，便慢慢的走過來。

「抱…抱歉，我們以為這是空房間，所以…」狼野對著那個眼神疲憊的狼人道歉著，尷尬的用沒被綁住的手抓了抓頭，眼袋上出現了少許的淚光，大概是剛剛嚇出來的。

「哦…你們是新來的阿，沒事沒事，要是你們要找空房間的話，你們就去隔壁吧，那裡沒人」他的手一揮，之前緊纏著我們的水，就完全蒸發成水蒸氣，讓我們大開眼界。

『原來…他應該就是四牙裡的水之牙』我不知不覺的抹起一口微笑的看著他，而那位狼人則看到我的微笑，並回送我一個笑臉。

「我是四牙裡的『水之牙』，瞬，很高興能認識你呢，但現在不早了，先回房睡覺吧」他自我介紹後，便用個手勢，請我們出去。而等到我們對他說：「晚安」後，他給了我們了個溫和的微笑後，就把門關起來，看似要回去睡覺的樣子。

我們走到了另一個房間，依舊灰暗，但是我預防又讓另一個人享受到『人壓床』的感覺，便迅速放出操縱型火牙印，手掌上出現了一團火紅的火焰，照亮了一整個房間。房間的裝潢非常的普遍，雖然燈光有些昏暗，但可以微微的看到牆上的白色油漆。簡單的書桌，以及椅子，就像大學宿舍一樣，但是比大學宿舍還要小一點。（大學宿舍是從冥那邊聽到的）

但是疲累的我們，不管三七二十一的跳上床，還沒躺暖枕頭，就直接入睡了。

＊＊＊＊

隔天，太陽慢慢的升了上來，風吹來的微臭，讓我慢慢的清醒，看著旁邊熟睡的狼野。

我慢慢的走出房間，但是被風帶來的臭味給止步，我嗚著嘴，看著大門外，我看到了空在外面抬著頭，表情非常的哀傷的看著天空，彷彿對著我們所在的大陸悲哀著。我慢慢的走過去，不想要引出任何聲音，但是狼人是一種非常敏感的生物，空把頭低了一下：「你已經起床拉？」他的聲音，非常的哀傷，完全不像他那吊兒啷當的活潑聲音。

「嗚…妨礙到你了嗎？」我尷尬的搔搔頭，四處觀看著。

「沒有啦…只是有點對這片大地感到有點抱歉罷了」空向著我苦笑著，但是他那苦笑，非常的苦，感覺上，我覺得他非常的傷心，但畢竟是狼人，關愛大地是絕對會的事情，當然也會為這些被DEVIL或者人類糟蹋過後的廢墟之地感到無限的哀傷…

「嗚，對了！其實我只有學會土還有火的操縱型牙印，並不太會風跟水的,，所以…」我還沒說完，空就直接插著說：「在這裡用風吧，這裡只有風強」說完後，便直接越過我，好像不想讓我看到他那眼神，充滿哀傷的眼神。

＊＊＊＊

「嗚…睡的好飽阿！」一個年輕但帶點散漫的聲音，在一間小房間裡叫著。

一個有著銀白的胡亂散髮，頭髮微遮了他那火紅清澈的眼睛，他慢慢的起身，尾巴微微的動著，左右搖晃的走到門旁，頭放在門上，帶著疲憊的聲音說著：「我是不是睡了五百年之久了阿？好累…」他轉身靠著門，伸了一次懶腰，並打了個大哈欠，眼袋裡的眼淚被哈欠給推了出來。

此時，有個非常沈重聲音從門旁出現：「小鐮，醒了沒阿？」，而在同時，那位少年瞬間把睡魔給打飛，快速的衝向窗戶旁，把窗戶用力打開，讓窗戶出現「啪啪！」的聲音，但是少年不管，直接跳出窗外。

等到那位少年從窗戶消失後，門被打開了，而打開的人，是四牙裡的奇拉。他抓著頭，慢慢的走到被『殘害』的窗戶旁，而在同時，他看到了一個人形腳印，便嘆了一口氣，『真是的…又跑掉了，會很麻煩的耶』，奇拉對著床戶外的天空苦笑著，抓了抓他的後頸，便又從門後離開。



少年奮力的跑到『牙』的外面，他覺得沒人追他的時候，並放慢了腳步，觀看著四周，但是一隻手在他不知情的時候，輕輕的拍了拍他的肩膀，讓他的臉色瞬間蒼白了起來。

「真是的…小鐮阿，你沒事幹嘛跑阿？」又尖又長的嘴巴，他的耳旁說著。

「嗚…奇拉阿，還以為是誰勒」一知道是奇拉，少年便輕鬆了起來，把頭轉過來，給了他一個笑容。

「噗哧…以為我是巴特？拜託，你也太扯了吧？我跟他的聲音那裡像啦？」奇拉笑著，但在大笑的時候狼鐮的白色頭髮點醒似的說著：「對了！小鐮，昨天來的新兵，聽說叫做狼野跟狼破」

聽到我的名字的時候，狼鐮像是被電到的看著奇拉，訝異的眼神，直盯著奇拉，但是奇拉完全沒有被他那眼神嚇到，只是微微一笑。奇拉往南北方指著，便開口：「要找他的話，就去那邊吧，他正在練習操縱型風牙印，去吧」他拍了拍狼鐮的背，暗示著他去找他注意的人，狼破。

狼鐮二話不說，直接跑到奇拉給他的方向，慢慢的消失在奇拉的視野。而奇拉在心裡偷笑著：『你的事情，我知道的一清二楚，那頭銀白的頭髮，跟個性，是最好證明』


少年快速的跑向東北方，想要找到一位跟他擁有同樣頭髮的少年。等到他跑了一段時間後，他感受到了風的逆流，就知道是風牙印的傑作，狼鐮便繼續跑，開始，狼鐮像是被吸收似的，不又自主的向前飛去。

「嗚…」狼鐮向下伸直他的手，並像是在拉東西似的把手伸上去，而然，被黑雪覆蓋的兩顆岩石，像是被狼鐮拉起的向上凸起，衝向狼鐮。在那兩塊岩石還只碰到他腳底的時，又把伸長的手掌，給用力握住，而那兩顆岩石並照著狼鐮的手勢，殘繞在他的腳上。等到腳被覆蓋後，因為岩石的重量而直接落下，狼鐮直落在雪地上，岩石用力的相撞地面，造成了很大的巨聲。狼鐮單腳蹲著，便站起來，走向逆流風的核心。走到了一段路後，狼鐮看到了一個巨大的龍卷風，因為裡面中夾帶了大量的黑雪，使的龍卷風非常的污黑，但在裡面，出現了一個人影，而狼鐮一看到了人影，又瞪大了雙眼。『破？』

「嗚…空嗎？還是蒼狼？」聲音雖然模糊，但是狼鐮依然能聽的到，聽到了自己兒子長大的聲音。

「不不不，我是…」狼鐮原本要說出自己的名字，但是心裡出現了一個好玩的想法，『我來測試測試他的能力好了』，心中的想法，不小心透露到外面，變成了邪笑。

「不是嗎…那」眼前的少年還沒說完，龍卷風慢慢的削弱，龍卷風核心的少年，慢慢的降下來，逆流的風從實體話，慢慢的與威力一起消失。龍卷風消失在眼前，只剩下一個白髮被風吹動著的少年，帶著友好的眼神，看著少年，便開口：「你好，我叫做虎彥‧狼破」給了他一個微笑。

「嗯，我叫…嗚…史考特，我是新兵考官，我是來測試你的」狼鐮給了他一個陽光笑容，但是他一看到我那充滿疑惑的臉龐，不僅緊張的起來，「怎…怎麼了嗎？」狼鐮問著，嚥了嚥口水。

「不是拉，只是…你的頭髮很像我的」我害羞的說著，不停的抓著頭髮，好像要把頭髮給抓下來似的。

「反…反正，我們先開始吧，要是你被我打贏了，你就要離開這裡」正當他看到我聽到那句話的驚訝表情，不僅在心裡偷笑著。

「開始…」還沒等到狼鐮回應，破直接向狼鐮送上一大團火焰，直撲狼鐮。

「哦…操縱型火牙印阿，你已經學起來拉？」狼鐮迅速向上伸手，腳上的土，聽從了狼臉的手勢，便往左邊突出，讓狼鐮離開了我放出的火焰範圍。往左邊飛出。火焰燃盡了烏黑的雪，然而，雪瞬間蒸發了，但變成的不是普通的水蒸氣，而是有毒的黑霧，差點把我給吞沒進去。

「喂，小心點，黑雪蒸發出來的黑霧，可以殺掉將近50多隻大象呢，但是被寒冷給冰凍住，所以如果不想死，請別用任何火牙印」狼鐮把手插進口袋，帶著非常輕鬆的眼神看著我。

「切！」我開始起步，騰空的腳底上，瞬間出現了操縱型風牙印，瞬間消失在原地，但是狼鐮意識到，並往左邊用手當盾牌的防衛，電光火石般，我瞬間出現，使用操縱型風牙印的右腳，殘繞著實體化的風流，重重的踢在他的左手肉頓，壓力跟衝擊力，讓地上的黑雪整個被震起來，在那瞬間，烏黑亮麗的雪，正為我們與風共舞著；就像燃燒的火焰，被風吹的愈來愈旺。

「不錯的力氣，但動作太大了！」狼鐮把我的腳給彈開，抓住我的風衣上的領子，用力把我摔在地上，讓地面出現了一個大型坑洞。

「嗚…」我忍著痛，雙腳夾住他的手，雙手變成的身體的支撐點，用力向右轉，想要把狼鐮的手給轉廢。

「哼，天真」口中帶了點輕襪的笑聲，狼鐮隨著我的方向旋轉，但比我早著地，抓到平穩，又讓我往反方向地方砸下去，又形成了一個大坑。我的腹部，因為夾擊而讓血從我的嘴裡跑出，痛苦跟難呼吸，絞在我的神經，讓我感受到疼痛。

「壓…」我的抓住狼鐮的手，操縱型風牙印瞬間在我的手掌上浮現並轉動，周圍的風往我與史考特的中間製造出強大的壓力，狼鐮一時不注意，直接被風造出的壓力給彈飛，『這傢伙…是在挑釁我嗎？』我吃力的單腳蹲，監察了一下自己背，不過還好，只是斷了一根肋骨罷了。

「喂，可別再戰鬥上分心拉，連基礎中的基礎都不知道？還想要跟我們一起戰鬥？」狼鐮直立的站在一棵枯死且黑乾的樹幹上，抬頭看著擦著嘴邊的血的破，看起來非常的輕鬆，心裡開始享受著整整我的感受。

「切，不用你說我也知道！」我被激怒了，我這輩子從沒被別人這麼看低我。

『哼哼，連脾氣都跟我蠻像的，果然…』狼鐮像是看著鏡子，看著另一個年輕的自己，那直接又好戰的個性，不只是相似的外表，連內在都很像。

正當狼鐮還在感慨的時候，我瞬間到達他的眼前，完全不差個一秒，用著我那銳利的血紅色雙眼直瞪著他，全身的殺氣瞬間暴出，完全想要撕裂狼鐮的臉，捏碎他的雙眼。我的拳頭用力的砸在他的臉上，但是被他的手給輕輕的撥走。他再次抓住我的衣領，踩穩了樹幹，用力把我撞破那枯掉的樹。兩人騰空，但是他轉了轉身軀，變成我下他上，他用力抓住我的頭，銀白色的光線從他的手掌上跑出，我一眼就看出來了：『該死..是操縱型風牙印！』，周圍的風跑到狼鐮手上的牙印陣，囤積並壓縮在牙印陣與我額頭的細縫。

「你就睡個好覺吧」狼鐮邪笑著，銀白色的牙印陣的亮光愈來愈透徹，之後，我的頭感受到了無比的壓力，感覺我的脖子好像不能支撐我的頭，快要斷掉，身體重重被風排斥，撞在地上的同時，周圍的黑雪整個震了起來，渾身被巨大風壓壓住的我，完全不能呼吸，難過的在地上抽動著。

『好難過…』脖子完全被壓力堵住，氧氣無法送達，但是不知道為什麼，一股熱熱的感覺，從心裡面跑出，讓我的愈來愈生氣。

「不、及、格」狼鐮慢慢的說出那三個字，食指有節拍的左右晃動，心中不僅想著：『會不會…做的太過火了吧？』心不僅被不安蓋上一點點位置。

一切是如此的快，我被怒火洗腦，倒掛在空中，四眼交加，左腿殘繞著夾帶火焰的風，用力的踢向狼鐮的肩膀。雖然被右手擋住，但是殺傷力足夠讓他相撞地面，可惜狼鐮用另一隻手當了一下的支撐點，便後翻身著地，眼神比之前還要銳利許多。

『糟糕……玩太過火，這小子生氣了』狼鐮苦惱的抓抓頭，看著嚴重燒傷的右手，破皮滿面，微微的流出血來。

我死瞪著狼鐮，單腳跪在遠方，此時此刻，雷慢慢的浮現，並發出了「吱吱！」的雷聲，銀藍交加的雷電，徘徊在我的身上，飄逸的白髮，因為磁力而瞬間利起，露出了弒血的尖牙。現在的我，開始認真玩了。

「『雷道』第一輪，開」原本看似平靜的雷，因為我的指示，則開始亂哄哄了起來，銀藍色的牙印，環繞在我的腹部，周圍的電氣愈來愈強，讓前方的狼鐮，大開眼界。

「原來這小子學到了『雷道』阿，有趣了」狼鐮露出了尖牙，用著他那紅潤的舌頭舔了舔尖牙，看著完全鎖定的獵物，獵殺開始。

＊＊＊＊

一團小型龍卷風在離我跟狼鐮稍遠的地方浮現，但是龍卷風的核心裡，慢慢的浮現了一個巨大的身軀，一名狼人慢慢的從龍卷風走出來，手插近牛仔褲的口袋裡，用著悠閒的眼神看著令他有趣的戰鬥。

『父子之戰，哼，小鐮阿小鐮，我就知道你會這樣』微笑中，露出了那皎潔的尖牙，狼人坐在黑雪地上，但是屁股還沒坐熱，身後卻出現了一大團火焰，而火焰裡，卻慢慢的浮現另一個年長的狼人，正帶著臭臉走向正休閒的狼人，奇拉的旁邊。

「喂！我不是叫你把狼鐮拉過來嗎？」那位狼人怒氣沖沖的地吼著，口語裡除了不滿還是不滿，插著腰的看著前方兩個模糊的身影。

「他正在跟自己的兒子聊天罷了，只不過……用像你的方式來聊天」奇拉抬頭對著那位狼人微笑著，便開口：「巴特阿，就等等吧，我知道你要幹嘛，但是很快拉」他轉頭，繼續觀看著我與狼鐮的戰況。

「什麼叫做我的方式阿？」被稱為巴特狼人把手交叉放在的胸口，斜著看著奇拉，便把視線轉向我們。

＊＊＊＊

狼鐮露出尖牙的看著我，對我的興趣愈來愈高，卻壓制自己的慾望，苦力等著我上鉤，只可惜的是…我不會笨到去上那個當。

我握住拳頭，藏在黑雪裡的雷四面八方的衝出，轉變成了鎖鏈。正當我以為他會被我的雷之鎖鏈給纏住，但是他用力的握拳，向下面用力的出拳，原本要鎖住他的鎖鏈，被狼鐮召喚的風給排斥著。過不了幾分鐘，風壓把雷之鎖鏈給破壞掉，「咖咖！」鎖鏈的哀號聲，瀰漫在狼鐮的周圍。

「哼，真是有趣」狼鐮舔了舔嘴，眼前的獵物是多麼的有意思，很想要一口咬住的慾望。

狼鐮手上的操縱型風牙印陣，開始快速的轉動著，隨著狼鐮誇大的在空中斬了幾下，讓風變成了數十條實體的白刃，飛向我眼前，但是差不了幾米，狼鐮的風刃被我的雷之牆給排斥掉，「吱吱」的聲音，殘繞在風刃上，彷彿慢慢的腐蝕著風刃，讓風刃完全的瓦解。

「雕蟲小技」我挑釁的說著，眼中出現了少許的輕襪。

過了幾秒，狼鐮始終站在遠方，完全沒在動，但風一吹，狼鐮的身影就像沙子一樣的被風帶走，一警覺起來後，狼鐮瞬間的在我的面前，尖牙看似要撕裂我似的露出，一記帶著風流的踢擊，完美的往我的腰間踢去，但是被我輕鬆的撥開。

「沒用了」我一撥開，身體像是脫離了時空，拳頭迅速的打了狼鐮好幾拳，並用手掌用力推開他，讓他瞬間被我彈出我的眼前。

「哇嗚，還好我動的快，要是被你那樣打，一百條命都被打飛了」耳邊出現了聲音，讓我有點嚇到，眼球往左邊移，看到了狼鐮輕輕的靠在我的身上。

「怎…怎麼？」我心理出現了無數個問號，為什麼他可以閃開雷電般的攻擊，為什麼他可以這麼輕鬆的與我對戰，為什麼！！？

我迅速的消失在狼連身旁，並在天空上低頭看著他，眼裡除了疑惑還有驚訝。我在遠方著地，把雙手的袖子拉上，秀著那白潤的皮膚，左手擺出爪子的手勢，右手用力的抓住左手的手腕，周圍的電氣更加的強大，胸口上，隱約出現了一點點『輪』的痕跡，但隨著電氣的增強，胸口上『輪』的痕跡愈來愈清楚，一瞬間，電氣一瞬間火力增強，另一個『輪』也快速的衝出，我終於成功開啟第二輪。左手上出現了銀藍的操縱型『雷』牙印陣，雷覆蓋了左手，而手指上的雷，並變成了巨大的爪子。

「『雷道』二輪，滅，雷爪」身上的雷隨著我的士氣愈來愈大，殘繞著全身，感受到了以前完全不能比的力量，我微微的半蹲，過了1秒，我的腳按奈不住，起步而騰空的右腳，還沒碰到地面，就瞬間消失在原地。雷電的聲音瀰漫在我與狼鐮的周圍，完全不能預測我會在哪攻擊，而我，卻大膽的出現在他的面前，秀出了我那巨大的爪子，可望撕裂他的臉，而正當我快碰到他的時候，他的手更快速的把我的爪子抓住，並往左外邊拉出，同時，爪子發出了巨大的雷擊，覆蓋了左邊的黑雪，吞沒了黑雪跟枯樹。

「及格了……」狼鐮的聲音，變的少許穩定，眼神，就像在看自己的孩子一樣的，非常的親切。

我眨兩下眼睛，懷疑是不是自己的耳朵出了毛病：「你說什麼？」

「哀…難道我的兒子的耳朵這麼差嗎？」狼鐮苦笑的看著腦袋瞬間空白的我，感到有點無言。

「你是我的老爸？」我指著他的鼻子，完全無言的看著他，但是身體不由自主的動了起來，慢慢的接近他。

「嗚！！」結果，狼鐮以為我會抱他，其實他錯了，我非常狠的揍了他腹部一拳，讓他整個頭靠在我的胸上，吃力說：「你幹嘛？」

「世界上居然會有無緣無故就跟自己兒子打架的老爸，做兒子的我，絕對有職責揍你一拳」我的聲音隨著我的怒氣增加，「何況，我們還是10年20年不見耶！」因為又生氣了一下，便多揍了他一拳。

「是，對不起麻，只不過……我只是想知道你長大了多少罷了」狼鐮抓住我的肩膀，慢慢的把自己拉起來，便輕輕的摸著我的頭髮，「不過…看到我的兒子這麼有出息，做老爸的我很高興呢」狼鐮開朗的笑著，但是…卻在途中往我的腹部回敬了我一拳。

這傢伙…是我老爸？！說哥哥還比較融洽！幼稚老爸！！

＊＊＊＊

而在同時…

「喂，巴特，那是什麼」奇拉看到一個銀白色的不明物體，正朝著他們過去，而且愈來愈接近。

「我不知道，不過…快閃吧！！」還沒等到奇拉回應，巴特就直接抓住奇拉的尾巴，趕緊溜，完全不管被自己拖在地上的奇拉。

『這絕對是狼鐮/小鐮做的好事！！』一個苦笑、一個臉上爆滿著青筋，兩位四牙的奇拉，以及巴特，完全下定論，是狼鐮把雷爪的方向導向這邊的！

兩位狼人，正因為我的雷爪而快速逃離現場，差點被我的雷爪給吞沒………


則在遠處與全身傷口的我一起漫步回家的狼鐮，看了一下左邊，不僅露出了邪笑：『嘿嘿嘿，應該打到了吧？』

在路上，狼鐮臉上的邪笑一直沒有消去，反而愈來愈大……讓我不僅感到一陣非常涼的涼風吹過，待續………

作者靠飛區～

哀阿阿 差點讓我的小說荒廢了一個禮拜的說

真是太對不起各位大大拉

小狠高興能看到新的大大來看看小狼的小說

希望各位大大能開心的來往狼之樂園呢～（離題了你＝ ＝川）

----------


## a70701111

四牙Ｘ雷風之戰Ｘ父子相認
父子的相認比想像中的還要簡單……
不過這樣子的互揍也讓讀者了解這對父子黨的行為模式。
既然是父親的話，那對方也有神器？(希望不要在有)
因為神器已經很多了，如果在這樣加下去，可能會更混亂。

還是有錯字……(我只挑一個)
『遭了！！』我聽到了那句話時，心差點被緊張跟恐懼給捏碎，我帶著顫抖的聲音說著：「是…是嗎？」

糟

----------


## Holpless

> 四牙Ｘ雷風之戰Ｘ父子相認
> 父子的相認比想像中的還要簡單……
> 不過這樣子的互揍也讓讀者了解這對父子黨的行為模式。
> 既然是父親的話，那對方也有神器？(希望不要在有)
> 因為神器已經很多了，如果在這樣加下去，可能會更混亂。
> 
> 還是有錯字……(我只挑一個)
> 『遭了！！』我聽到了那句話時，心差點被緊張跟恐懼給捏碎，我帶著顫抖的聲音說著：「是…是嗎？」
> 
> 糟



盡量用的簡單一點麻ˊˇˋ 

不行阿迪大=口=川 再放神器  主角就換人啦！！

唉阿阿~ 還是有錯字的說  原本檢查了3次 但是太困 直接灌掉去睡覺 (被打飛)

不過還是謝謝你呢ˊˇˋ

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

又出新的章節啦，父子終於相認了，雖然是有點奇怪的相認= =

四牙感覺好像都很強。

期待下章。

----------


## 瀟湘

> ＰＳ　瀟湘....你是不是恐怖小說的忠實讀者阿 不然...我怎麼會覺得那個動作 讓我感覺到的不是幸福 而是恐怖 (抖) 不過這不重要 啦 (笑)


你家狼人都吃生肉調血茶了，我寫好茶大快朵頤豈非正好應和？
嗯……我不太讀恐怖小說喔？
不過在獸皮書試過用淡淡血腥帶出黑暗……

戰鬥寫的頗激烈
不過劇情倒是頗單純……
好奇四牙會被怎麼應用？（思）

----------


## Holpless

Ｐａｒｔ　１８　事實Ｘ時之小傑Ｘ我是巨大白狼人

每天的天氣依舊是狂風亂吹，黑雪茫茫的情景，而我…則是昏睡了好幾十天，好像是因為我跟我老爸打的太激烈了……所以我現在是一個完全無力的狼人。

突然，一桶冷到可以讓人結冰的水，用力的撲到我的臉上，讓我的魂魄快速的飛了回來，而在我雙眼也大大的張開，「阿！」，我整個人因為那水，害我沒有跟周公下完棋。

我瞪大大的看著兇手，空，而他竟然敢對我微笑，這傢伙………

「睡的不錯吧？這可是我特別為你準備的呢」空用手遮住他的嘴巴。一臉快要笑出來的樣子看著濕透的我。

「你這傢伙……哈啾！」話都還沒說出來，鼻涕就直接幫我說話，整個撲向空的臉上，他則是滿盡的無言………

之後，門前出現了了人影，而那個人身上正滴著水，看似非常疲憊的看著我們倆。

「你也是嗎……蒼狼？」我看著那藍頭髮因為濕透而塌下並遮住雙眼的蒼狼，全身因為冰水而顫抖著，就像受凍的小狗，用力抖動著。

「嗯…這傢伙胡亂跑到我的房間，用力的把水波到我的身上…」蒼狼邊說，邊在空的背後用手給空的脖子上來個十字固定。空越是掙扎，蒼狼越是用力……哀，空你真的慘了。

「快死了！放開放開！」空的臉上就是吃到苦瓜一樣的苦，手一直拍著蒼狼的手，一副完全投降的樣子。

我看著空的苦樣，也跟著求了些蒼狼的情，才讓他逃離鬼門關。然後，我左看看，右望望，但是一直看不到狼野的身影，才知道，原來他已經先到了會議室。而我，就跟著帶頭的蒼狼還有空，前往狼野還有我爸的會議室，天曉得他們要幹嘛，而在其中，我跟蒼狼順便使用操縱型風牙印把身體給吹乾。


到達時，我看到了我有可能不會相信的情景，狼野居然帶著認真的表情看著我！讓我進入的呆滯空間，但是被空給打回來了。

「你在幹嘛？」空眼睛一直線的看著我，讓我苦笑了幾下。

之後我快步走到狼野的眼前，跟著用很嚴肅的眼神跟他對看，然後說：「你是誰？你把狼野怎麼了？」，正當我說完，全場則是一切的鴉雀無聲，而每個人都非常有默契的說：「啥？」並用著很囧的樣子看著我。

「你這什麼話阿你！」一顆拳頭跟狼野的聲音，完美的打在我的頭跟耳朵上，讓我整個躺地板。

「哈哈哈哈！太像了太像了！小鐮阿，他跟你完全一樣阿！」奇拉完全不給老爸點面子，捧腹大笑著，其他人也跟著露出笑臉。

「好了拉，各位，現在先告訴他機密吧」一個我們還沒看過的狼人，正要求大家安靜下來，便看著我：「我叫做震，是四牙裡的土之牙」

「嗯，那機密是？」我一出勝，大家變安靜了下來，直視著我，讓我背後涼了一下。

「是關於DEVIL的機密」老爸手軸貼地，手指緊扣著，遮住了鼻子跟嘴巴，銳利火紅的雙眼直視著我，讓我也跟著認真了起來。

「我問你一個問題，要是一個DEVIL站在你的面前，你會幹嘛？」他的眼神依舊銳利，看似要把我砍成一半。

「那個…大概會殺他吧」我搔著頭，對於這個問題非常的矛盾，在之前就救了一個DEVIL，但是以大部分的話，我不會…

「那…你對於DEVIL的了解有多少？」

「DEVIL有從LEVEL2到5，2是人型態DEVIL、3是獸型態、4是機械人型態、而5則是獸人型態」我說，但依然不知道老爸他所要的真正答案。

「看來你只知道百分之二十罷了…你還有很多不了解的東西」老爸看了我一眼，便嘆了一口氣：「哀，看來查克他們是真的想把你跟狼野洗腦呢」神情從認真，漸漸削弱成了哀傷，就像想起了不好的回憶一樣無言的看著我。

「那百分之八十呢？我想要知道事實」我深深的吸了一口氣，眼神定了定，看著老爸。

「好，你是不是沒有看過原始DEVIL？」

「沒…沒有」對阿！為什麼查克要直接跳到LEVEL2呢？

「原始DEVIL，是人類的失敗品，而將近有幾百多原始DEVIL遭人類拋棄在森林，而原因是……有顆善良天真的心靈」老爸看著震驚的我，便繼續說：「原始DEVIL就像小孩子一樣，雖然智商高，但是完全不殺人，連一隻蒼蠅都不敢殺，雖時隨地都有著無窮的好奇心，但是被人類無條件的丟棄，使的他們因為體會到憤怒而再次進化，結果……獸人DEVIL就在他們的意志力裡出現，完全強化了所有的部位，比任何動物跟人還要強」

「好…好厲害」我斷斷續續的說著，這個感覺已經比驚訝還要強大，因為意志力而瞬間進化，可見他們是一個非常棒的傢伙，看來我看錯了一些DEVIL了…

而在其中，我不小心憶起了阿源，但對他還真的蠻抱歉的。

「加上……」老爸還沒說完：「人類更改了原始DEVIL的基因，把理智從在造DEVIL裡面取出，讓LEVEL2到4完全沒有任何理智，有的…也只有殺怒跟嗜血的慾望」

「原來如此……難怪那平常呆呆的狼野會有那個表情」我摸著嘴角，思考了一下。

「你這傢伙…」狼野冒著青筋，用力的向我的頭上搥了一拳，讓我用力的抓著頭，哀嚎著，狼野看著我便道：「還說我呆，破你也太超過了！」

「SORRY啦」我含著淚道歉著，頭上出現了罕見的腫包，心道：『奇怪了…為什麼我會被打？作者你！？』

之後時間全部停止了，遠方出現了一隻小狼人，正看著我道：「哀阿！被發現了！」快速逃離現場。

等到時間回復的時候，我則是無言了起來，讓大家出現了一個念頭：『難道破的腦袋被敲壞了？』

我回神後，便用力的甩著頭，左看看右望望，但是依然沒看到作者，切！等到這個故事完了，我就殺了他！（小狼： 不要阿＝口＝川）

此時，一隻手在我的眼前上下揮動，便用力巴了我一下，讓大家盡是一個震驚。

「抱歉，手滑了一下」空給了我一個燦笑，但好像轉頭的時候，變成邪笑。

「破，我忘記跟你說一件事」老爸的眼神又銳利了起來，但是在裡面好像多了幾分怒氣：「我不准你再次使用第二輪的『滅』」

「什…什麼！？」我驚訝的看著他，無盡的問號從我的腦中出現，心裡更是上下起伏：「為什麼？」我的口中，帶了點怒氣跟莫名其妙，但老爸的眼神依舊沒變。

「你看看你的左手吧」

我伸手一看，我看見了許多燒傷及多重撕裂的傷口，許多死皮還在外處飄逸著，不規則的紅色燒傷佈滿了我的左手，就像被帶著高溫鎖鏈用力捆住。

「你第二輪的『滅』製造了太多負面影響，所以老爸我，不准你使用………瞬，拜託你了」老爸一邊對我說著，另一邊請著瞬幫我治療傷口。

一開始，我還蠻排斥瞬抓著我的左手，傷口被瞬的手碰到而微微做痛，但是瞬在我耳邊小聲說著：「沒關係，我可是迪洛的師父，治療可是我的家常便飯」他一說完，左手已經被冰涼的水給覆蓋住，疼痛像是被水帶走似的消失了，治療前後花不了十分鐘，死皮消失，燒傷消失，但還是送了我的左手一些白色的疤痕。

過了幾分鐘後，老爸又出聲音了：「我們有個計畫，而這個計畫，需要你的幫忙呢」在場除了我，每個人都對我微笑著，但是空跟老爸不是微笑而是邪笑……讓我不僅打了個大冷顫。



過不了多久，我就被大家帶到了另一個房間，而裡面出現了一位年長的白毛巨狼人，在時之牙印陣上浮空著，平穩的起伏，很難想像他可以把世界上最難操控的陣，操控的如此完美且平穩。

「小傑，這就是我兒子，破」老爸用手指了指我，對著那位白狼人微笑著，但是他並沒有回答。

就這樣，我們等了幾分鐘後，時之牙印陣瞬間消失，而正在輕浮的狼人，漂亮著地，睜開了他那透徹的火紅雙眼，但好像因為那雪白亮麗的毛髮，讓他的雙眼更加的透徹。

「長個跟你蠻像的呢」他邊看老爸，一邊看著我，便道：「我叫做時之小傑，你好」，他的聲音雖蒼老，但有絲活力，雖然沒比奇拉有活力。

「嗯，你好」我也禮貌的回了回，但我被牙印陣點醒了一下，便道：「對了，難道時之牙印陣不是『靈道』的一部分嗎？」

大家聽到我的話，便又出現了幾些笑聲，而小傑則是對著我笑著說：「也可以這樣說，不過，時這個自然力量，是沒有任何狼…不！是沒有任何生物是可以操控的，而我，只是學會了時間的百萬分之一呢」

「原來如此，抱歉抱歉」我摸了摸頭，苦笑的吐著舌頭。

「那我們開始說明計畫摟，小傑，請吧」老爸一副狐狸陰笑，表示空那個性絕對從老爸那裡傳來的！這傢伙……

之後小傑瞬間把時之牙印陣放在我的腳上，身體因為時之牙印陣的無重力磁場，而慢慢的漂浮了起來，上衣慢慢的膨脹了起來，露出了腹部上許許多多，大大小小的傷口，比較深的傷口，直達到胸口上，但被衣服給遮住了。

小傑閉上了雙眼，口中念念有詞，看似正在念著奇怪的咒語，一個我完全聽不懂的咒語，而在小傑念完後，並說：「時之牙印陣，肉體型時間穿梭，200年！」，他一說完，我瞬間感受到一股力量，從我的身體裡跑出來。我感受到了狼性的狂野，身體慢慢的被某種東西拉長，痛苦的我漸漸的因為身體的改變而縮成一團。之後，我的身體停止伸長，但是毛卻快速的伸長出來，慢慢的覆蓋著我的身體，而我的嘴巴跟鼻子慢慢的被拉了出來，骨頭「喀喀」的聲音，以及拉扯的痛楚，讓我更加痛苦。過了長達20分鐘的變化後，我原本人類的身體，竟變化成了一個身高兩百二十多公分的巨大白狼人，而因為身體的巨大變化，把身上的上衣給撐破，露出了被白毛覆蓋的結實肌肉，但是褲子也只出現了一些被撐破的裂痕。

「很好，破，你已經是一個兩百多歲的狼人」老爸對著我微笑著。

「什麼！？？」我大叫著，好像要把大家的耳朵撕裂才罷休，我抓著比以前還要長的獸耳，摸著毛茸茸的胸口，心裡真的是無言到爆炸的說。

「告訴你吧，其實我們都知道你救了一位獸人，但你也聽到了實情，所以你不但沒有錯，還做了一個非常好的事情呢」蒼狼抬頭看著我說著：「加上因為30年前，我們狼人有加入過『翼』裡，所以到現在獸人們還是覺得我們跟『翼』交情還是不錯，所以與我們為敵，但是你的舉動，讓我們有機會幫助獸人，免於『翼』的開殺」

空接著說：「我們要你潛入獸人基地，在裡面混熟，便試著跟裡面的領導者交談，解開我們跟獸人們的誤會，加上你有可能會遇見被你救的那位獅獸人，讓計畫實現的更徹底」但在他的心裡卻在想：『太好了，這樣我就會有更多可以幫我做事的天真獸人們，賺到賺到啦！！』

老爸也開始說：「雖然獸人們是非自然生物，但是過個幾萬年後，也會出現像獸人們一樣的族群，我們…相似度不多嗎？加上他們是理智的無辜生命體，只要有靈魂跟心靈，都是可以溝通的生物，只可惜人類的心靈還有靈魂太狹窄了，無法與我們共同生活………」

我想了又想，之後的答案，大概是：「OK，我會做的！」

大家便因為我的答案而笑著，但是時之小傑在大家的笑聲裡面插了一句話：「破，我的牙印陣最多只能讓你擁有兩個月的時間，小心點哦」

「嗯，這個時間有點夠」我又伸了個懶邀，並把身後的門打開，頭轉向大家：「那明天一早我就走」我說完，便離開了會議室，朝向溫暖的床前進。


我一躺下，狼野則是站在旁邊無言的看著我，讓我無法入眠，而他開口：「你的身體太大了…整張床都被你蓋住了啦！」口中出現了一些堵氣的聲音。

「由不得我阿，誰叫我的身體變成這樣了」我一說完，狼野便整個跳在我的身上，躺在我的胸口，抬頭看著我。

「這樣雖然很奇怪，不過這也由不得我阿，因為你太大了！」狼野用著我剛講的那一句話反咬我一口，臉上出現了紅暈的現象：『要是可以這樣直到永遠，那就好了呢』

然而，我還是造樣入眠，現在唯一擔心的是，周公會不會把我認錯人，不肯給我他欠的帳………待續

----------


## 空

.

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

呃，有重複到的地方耶，發文前檢查一下比較好

終於知道DEVIL的所有設定了~

破瞬間變成兩百多歲的老狼人了XD

真是奇特的計畫


錯字部分



> 我跟艙狼順便使用操縱型風牙印把身體給吹乾。


蒼

期待下章。

----------


## Holpless

> 我說……按下「送出」前先檢查一下吧……
> 複製貼上用的太順手囉……
> 
> 這段……很想吐槽，可是不知該從哪裡吐起XDD（被打飛
> 不過我覺得，如果真要打這段文字，放在故事裡會有莫名的違和感。要不要試著像漫畫一樣，額外騰出一個空間來寫呢？
> 
> DEVIL的設定終於完全明朗化了。真是悲哀，有善心的人類竟然會被遺棄……（突然很想打爆『翼』那幫傢伙……
> 
> 嗯嗯，破跟狼野的感情終於有更深一層的進展啦www，好期待他們的關係會進展到什麼程度呢……（邪笑（被破＆狼野毆死
> ...


哀阿...原來如此原來如此 小狼明白了  我以後會改一點

因為所有生命都有他生存的理由阿 加上獸人很酷麻(...這啥鬼理由?)

=口= 阿空你....果然懂我的新思XDDD

----------


## a70701111

事實Ｘ時之小傑Ｘ我是巨大白狼人
中間那段也是讓我覺得十分詭異的地方……
不過時間穿梭變成好像很容易似的。
應該還是會有一些條件存在吧。
這篇解說了DEVIL的設定，雖然有點簡陋，還是可以接受。
至於後面的戲份，就當作日常看過吧。
下篇的開始會在哪邊呢……

----------


## Holpless

Ｐａｒｔ　１９潛入Ｘ巧遇Ｘ老大現身


隔天，天都還沒有亮，我們…不！『牙』裡的所有人員，全部正在總部外層，看著我與四牙長老，以及蒼狼他們交談，除了我們的交談聲，還有風聲，一切是多麼的寂靜。

「別擔心，他們跟我們的味道是一樣的，只要放輕鬆，自然就會跟他們打成一片了」蒼狼對我鼓勵了一下，拍拍我的背。

空接著說：「你不是在不久前就救了一位獅人？那獸人身手不錯，一定可以在見到他的」 但是在他的心裡面，卻一直想像著整天睡覺的他，旁邊的一群天真的獸人們，幫他做工作事，結果臉上不小心透露出去，讓蒼狼發現。

『這混帳……等到破走了，我絕對揍他個半死』蒼狼看到了空那邪笑，心理動了點殺機。

此時，老爸用手環住了我那短厚的脖子，用力的拉到他的臉龐，並說：「我相信你，你絕對OK的，我以前也跟一個獸人打過交道，不管他們進化的多強，他們還是非常護同伴的，也是會互相理解的生物，好好說，不信他們不接受呢」給了我露牙的大笑，讓我心裡的忐忑，慢慢的降下了幅度。


過了幾分鐘，我不語，慢慢的開始前進，只有狼野持續送行，但到了一段路後，狼野面向我，頭直接栽進我那寬大又毛茸的胸口，並說著：「一定要活著回來，不然我不管他們是誰，我絕對會殺光他們的，但是………我知道你不會死，所以我會等的！」他說完後，頭慢慢的離開了我的胸口，給了我一個帶著紅暈的微笑。

「對阿……我不會死的，要死也會跟你一起的」我用那粗大的手掌，輕輕的撫摸著他那紅暈的臉頰，好像那紅暈，讓他臉上的溫度，愈來愈高。

之後我又開始起步，但是狼野並沒有，只是待在原處看著我，慢慢的消失在他的視野。



我爬了一個被黑雪組成的小雪山，穿梭在養分被榨乾的枯樹林，終於，看到了正在醞釀時之牙印的小傑，正浮空在那看似時鐘的牙印陣，牙印陣頗些不同，五芒星中，可以隱約看著一些快速轉變的數字。我走到小傑的面前，我原本要說話，但是還是閉口，靜靜的看著他。

小傑說，雖然找出獸人的總部很簡單，但是要看準每個時刻、每個時空、每個準確空間，才能讓我安全的送往獸人總部，在完全沒有人注意到的角落、時間裡傳送到，但是為了找出那個空間，必須花上數幾個小時，每一分每一秒都要找尋，所以他在深夜的時候，才跑到外面，進行牙印陣，讓我不僅佩服著他那長久的耐心，安穩不亂的動作。老爸說的沒錯，就算是一般狼人，就算修了兩百年的時之牙印，也只能抓到億萬分之一的成績，小傑真的可以跟查克打的不分上下，因為這些都是需要超人的智力與耐心。


時間慢慢的飛逝，我的耐心慢慢的消失，我好好盤腿坐在雪地上，手浮著臉，無趣的看著一樣動作的小傑。「阿！」我打了個哈欠，淚水被推了出來，視線也被少許的淚水用模糊了。

過不了多久，時之牙印陣快速的消失。但因為那樣，周圍的黑雪，因為磁場過快改變，出現了一陣巨響，讓我的睡意整個消失，把我嚇得跳起來，緊張的看著四周，而小傑的聲音跟著出現：「我已經用好了，久等了嗎？」

「嗚……沒有太久啦」我乾笑的搔了搔頭。

「那準備好了嗎？」他繼續問。

「嗯，ok了」我一說完，小傑的手便慢慢的朝我的方向伸起，口中念念有詞的閉上雙眼，此刻，無重力磁場開始在我的周圍出現，讓我慢慢的浮空，圖中的數字快速的變動著，但是小傑手一震，數子全部轉為成3085945‧5146845，我完全看不懂………

然後，我的頭上，也出現了一陣牙印陣，跟地上的牙印陣形成水平，而我感受到了被吸取的感覺，而那感覺愈來愈強，讓我的有點難過。

「掰掰啦，破」小傑一說完後，我頭頂跟我腳下的牙印陣，已正反方向的快速轉動，七道不同顏色的光，正連接著兩道牙印陣，霓虹燈般的旋轉著，一陣白光出現，我就消失在整個被黑雪覆蓋的北極。獸人總部…我來了！


＊＊＊＊

在另一個不知名的世界，那世界下著正常皎潔的白雪，感覺上，溫度完全沒有太大的差別，七彩的時之牙印陣出現在一個大空地，而我便從裡面走了出來，時之牙印也慢慢的消失白茫茫的世界。

「難道這裡是Alaska？小傑調錯地區？」我自言自語的在原地打轉，但之後我聞到了一種不尋常的味道正在右方慢慢的朝我這邊過來，而我因為狼人的正常反應便臨時找到一個隱密的灰黃草，警覺著朝我來的味道，然後我看到了兩個虎人跟獅人正說說笑笑的從被白雪染白的樹林裡走了出來，但是一看到了那個獅人的長相，我就恍然大悟的想起來了：『是阿源！！也太巧了吧？』眼前的巧遇是多麼的不可思議，但是一想到小傑從深夜到中午的操縱，才發現這是他計畫的。

然而，我快速的提著我身子，走向阿源，但是…「嘶！啪！」樹叢裡一跟堅固樹枝，纏住了我的右腳，讓我整個跌倒。那兩位獸人一看到我的糗樣，一臉好笑的跑到我的面前，扶我起來，而阿源就開頭說話：「咦，沒看過你耶，你叫什麼名字阿？我叫做阿源」他那天真的臉龐，讓我非常難以讓之前遇到的阿源放在一起。

「我………」我呆滯了一會兒，便甩了甩頭，尖長的嘴巴快速跑到阿源的耳邊，輕輕的說：「我是破……」 但我一說完，阿源的依舊笑著，但是看起來就像當機似的看著我

「小羽，他是我的新室友，好像迷路了，所以我先帶他走啦！」他瞬間直立身子，冷汗積滿了全身，連笑臉都扭曲了，可見他最不會的就是說謊……

而正當阿源抓住我的手，要走的時候，那位虎人順手抓住了他的肩膀，一臉疑惑的看著阿源，並問：「既然他是你室友，表示你們就已經見面了，你幹嘛還要在自我介紹一次阿？」阿源被那個問題問倒了，不知所措的看著我。

「不是…那個…」他試著去解釋，但是舌頭像是打結似的，講的不清不楚。

「我是今天才見到阿源的，加上我為了找他，迷路了大半天，還好找到你們了呢」我直接插進去，給了稱為阿羽的虎人一口陽光微笑。

「哦…了解，那我先走啦，你們好好聊」阿羽一說完後，雙手抱著頭，像前方漫步，不僅讓我們鬆了一大口氣。

但是阿源像是又想起我是誰似的，迅速拉著我，跑到一個大洞。但一到了大洞裡，裡面既不是石頭，也不是土堆成的，而是一大堆電腦儀器，跟潔淨的步道，往遠方看根本看不出來，雖然沒比『牙』跟『翼』的新，但還是不僅讓我大開了眼界。跑到十幾分鐘，但是眼前的路就像迷宮，好像完全走不出去，雖然有許許多多的獸人出現，但是阿源跑到太快而讓我無法好好看著他們的長相。過了一個轉口，阿源直接停了下來，打開了右手邊的房門，並直接拉著我進入房間裡，「蹦！」門用力的被阿源關了起來。

我還沒喘口氣，阿源就直接把我推到旁邊的牆前，一臉奇怪的看著我，並說：「你怎麼會笨到跑到這裡來送死阿？還有，你怎麼會變成這樣？一身毛」

「我不是來送死，我是來跟你們溝通的，為了跟你們溝通，我才會變成這樣，還有，你不也一身毛，別說我呢！」

「溝通？」他一聽到溝通兩個字，無言的看著我，但又慢慢的走到旁邊的床上坐著，手指交叉的看著地面。

「嗯，溝通…因為我們覺得，你們有可能還認為我們還是跟『翼』在一起，但是我們在三十年前就離開了『翼』，因為我們都知道了事實…」我看著那無神的阿源，但好像因為聽到了我那幾句話，身體抽動了幾下，而我便單腳蹲在他的面前，手握著了他的手說：「我們都知道你們都是從原始DEVIL進化的獸人，你們並不是殺人機器，我聽到了也非常傷心跟生氣，為了人類所製造的戰爭工具，但是因為有顆純真無邪的心靈，而被無條件的拋棄在殘酷的大自然……我們真的很對不起你們，誤會你們是一群只想著殺人的群族，對不起」我用著堅定的眼神看著阿源，但是阿源始終沒有抬頭，讓我有點失望。

「哼，看來…」阿源冷笑了一下：「我們獸人的設備還是不夠好呢，連這個重要的事情都不知道……」

「也不能這樣說啦，但是我過來的目的，就是想要跟你們好好交流，要再兩個月前與你們打好關係」

「為什麼要兩個月？」他一臉好奇的看著我，我才發現我說溜了嘴。

「沒…沒什麼啦！只是我想說越快越好，因為我不覺得人類是會一直不動身」我立即掰了一個理由。

「哦」他完全被我騙得團團轉，讓我不僅苦笑了一番。獸人真的是名符其實的天真阿………


之後，好像是因為阿源昨晚是當夜間巡邏，所以就直接倒頭就睡，也吩咐我不可以走出房們。於是我也學他，走到床邊躺著，試著讓自己睡著，雖然幾分鐘前，不管怎麼左翻右躺但還是睡不著，但是心一靜，我就直接睡著了。

＊＊＊＊

隔天，我一醒來後，我就看到阿源一直坐在對面的床，靜靜的看著我，讓我不僅有種怪怪的感覺，心想：『難道那傢伙……一醒就看著我？』心裡越想越奇怪，趕緊起床，搔了一下頭。

「說真的，你都不覺得我會把這麼重要的機密告訴人家嗎？還有，你也睡的太沈了吧？完全感覺不出你的戒心耶…」他說著，走到門旁，手握住了門把，但沒有打開的意思，他轉頭說：「跟我來吧」他說完，便打開了門。

我雖然沒聽個清楚，但因為他的房間沒什麼好玩的，只有跟他一起出去。在途中，他完全沒有說話，只是帶著輕鬆的調調哼著歌，讓我完全感受不出任何戒心。一切是多麼的令人奇怪，認識不到三天，我們就像朋友一樣的走在一起，周圍的獸人也是，看到我們都會對我們微笑，或者跟我們道早，好像我很久以前就來過似的…

阿源打開了一道門，門外的情景，完全超出我的想像，外面的季節是寒冷的冬季暴風雪，但是在這裡，我可以完全看到那溫暖的太陽，覆蓋在土地上的不是白雪，而是綠油的草地，在草原中間，還有一棵看似非常古老的巨樹，而樹下……一群小獸人在玩耍著，貓、犬、豹，或者跟我還有阿源一樣的狼、以及獅，完全不看外表，打從心底跟別人交朋友，跟別人一起玩耍，這種場景完全讓我呆住，而阿源看到我的臉，不僅好笑的說：「這樣很奇怪嗎？」

「不…只是他們的心靈真是寬敞呢，不看外表，而是看他們的內在個性，真是純真阿」我感慨的看著那群小獸人們，那些天真無邪的可愛笑容，把一切事物視為同伴天真思想，一想到人類那無情的拋棄，只有心痛才能形容的感覺。

阿源看了我一眼，便起步接近那些小傢伙們，而我也慢慢的跟上。

「呦！你們今天好嗎」阿源笑著，手插在腰上，看著那些看到他變得更加開心的小傢伙。

「阿源大哥哥！」他們一聽到阿源的聲音，二話不說的直撲阿源，還有一些頑皮的小獸人，直接爬到阿源的頭上、背上嬉戲，但是阿源並沒有排斥，而是樂在其中呢。

一些注意到我存在的小獸人們，完全把我是陌生人的條件排除掉，直接跑到我這邊玩耍，調皮的抓著、輕咬著我的耳朵，讓我哭笑不得。

而我就慢慢的躺下來，苦笑的說著：「我輸了呢，投降投降」我一說，每個小獸人一起爬到我的身上笑著，就跟以前狼之洞穴的小狼們一樣，一同玩耍，

「他們很喜歡你呢，破」阿原坐在我的旁邊，對著被一群可愛獸人壓倒的我笑著。

「嗯阿……這裡阿，根本不需要所謂的戒心，只需要把一切視為友好的心靈」我說著，便把頭上那正在咬著我的耳朵的頑皮小狼人給抱下我的頭，「痛！」抱下他的時候，他還是咬著我的耳朵不放，讓我有點刺痛，但是看到他那可愛的大眼睛時，刺痛的感覺可以說是完全被消滅。

之後後方的門被打開了，出現的是昨天遇見的虎人阿羽，而他正慢慢的走到阿源的面前，帶著悠閒的微笑看著我跟阿源，便說：「看來小傢伙們把你給整慘了呢，破」

「還真……等等！你怎麼知道我的名字？」

「阿源跟我說的，他說你是一個很健忘的狼，之前被調到分基地，現在回來的時候居然把路給忘了，聽說他以前還取你為健忘笨狼，破」他一邊說，一邊笑，便盤坐在地上，跟一些小獸人們玩。

「哦……我是健忘笨狼阿？」我對阿源笑著，但還是無法遮蓋臉上的青筋，讓阿源嚇到，還在額頭上雙手合上，對我說對不起似的。

「好啦！跟我走吧，聽說你走了2年了，那我就把一些新開的房給你介紹吧」阿羽一說完，把手中的小豹人給放下，便站了起來，朝門走去。

「喂，阿源，這些小傢伙該怎麼辦？」我跑到阿源的耳邊，小聲的問著。

「哦，那要看他們，這裡是我們總部的遊戲室、睡、看書、或玩耍的地方，小傢伙們都會跑到這裡跟朋友一起玩，而一些沒事做的獸人，也會跑到這邊午睡、看書、或者跟他們玩，所以別擔心啦」他對我笑了笑，便跟著阿羽出了門，而我在門前跟那群小獸人們說掰掰後，便把門給關上。
在此時，我不時刻的想：『狼野現在在幹嘛？』 狼野跟我最親，而空跟蒼狼有的時候也有事情要做，總不能一直跟他在一起，不知道他會用什麼打發時間。

＊＊＊＊＊

「Game Over」眼前的電視螢幕，出現了兩個大大的英文字。

「吼！又輸了！狼野真是強耶」一位狼人少年因為遊戲輸掉，而苦笑著，獸耳因為失望而垂了下來。

「我不強啦，只是幸運幸運！」而狼野在旁邊拍著他的背，安慰著那位小狼人。

結果有一顆球正朝狼野這邊衝來，也出現一陣喊叫：「小心球！」狼野一聽到，向後轉，結果那顆籃球正往狼野的臉撞個正著，狼野也慢慢的向後傾斜。

「對…對不起！」另一位小狼人，從前方跑來，便低頭道歉著。

「沒…沒事啦，不過你們要我的原諒的話，你得要讓我跟你們玩哦！」狼野地給小狼人那顆籃球，並對著他笑著。

「嗯！我們還正因為缺一人而煩惱呢！」小狼人開心的笑著，抓住狼野的手，走到前方的籃球場。

而狼野不時的想：『這時你在做什麼呢？破？』 

＊＊＊＊

獸人基地的設備，不能說差，也不能說好，但是能在廢鐵裡製造出一台好電腦，已經算是天才了，因為有限的材料，所以也不能跟『牙』還有『翼』比。

然後，我們也到了餐廳，聽說是因為把以前舊餐廳的空間，變化成遊戲區，而這餐廳算是新的，不過我怎麼想還是有點不解，潔白的地板、乾淨的桌椅、無刮痕的玻璃，這裡真的是從廢棄物裡做出來的嗎？要是這是直的，獸人們真的是太厲害，太聰明了！而我們因為口渴，便跟餐廳裡工作的女獸們要些水，好像是因為他們除了水，啥都沒有……算了！喝水對身體好麻。（小狼：這不是我教的！）

我們找了個位子坐下，而阿羽便開口：「今天的人都很忙呢，說昨晚的搜查班正在搜查資料的時候，被一個不尋常的磁場給干擾，正在搜查磁場的發生地」而我一聽到，差點把水給吐了出來。

「 另一種磁場？」我擦了擦嘴邊的水，有點不安的看著阿羽。

「嗯，雖然不知道發源地在哪，也不知道那是要幹嘛的，不過都ok啦，因為如果是人類，我們發明了人類警報器應該已經開始叫了」阿羽擺了擺手，一臉輕鬆的樣子，讓我也跟著鬆了一口氣。

在我們說說笑笑的時候，有一位女貓人，正拿著筆記本輕輕敲了一下阿羽的頭，並說：「原來你跑到這裡來摸魚啦，小羽？」穿著工作服的，但是完全沒有滅去她的可愛臉蛋，酒紅的美麗長髮、細緻的身材，不僅讓阿源看的臉紅了起來。

「原來被你發現啦？」阿羽抓了抓他那白藍交雜的刺刺頭，對著稱他小羽的女貓人苦笑著。

「那快點走吧，在摸魚，等等被打呢」那女貓人抱住阿羽的左手臂，慢慢的跟阿羽走到餐廳的出來，而阿羽則只有向我們揮了揮手，留下我們餐廳裡面。

『切！被阿羽搶先了！』阿源一臉失望的趴在桌上，連我為他同情了起來。




原本來要跟阿源一起回房休息，但是因為會覺得無聊，所以到分岔路的時候，跟阿源分手，到遊戲室裡找哪些小傢伙玩。

而等到我打開門時，我看到了一個龐大的身軀在那些小獸們的中央，看來是一位正閒的獸，跟我一樣跑到遊戲室裡與那些小傢伙們玩。等到我一踏上一步，一些小獸們紛紛跑到我的周圍，拉我到那位獸人旁邊，而那獸懷裡的小狼人看到我的時候，興奮的爬出那位狼人的懷裡，跑到我這邊說著：「爸爸！爸爸！他就是我說過的那上午的白狼哥哥」 身後尾巴興奮的一直搖，好像要搖斷掉才罷休。

「哦，原來阿」那位狼人對著我笑了笑，手摸著他兒子的毛髮，「看來你也蠻閒的呢」他的聲音嬉笑但不失威嚴。

「是阿，在餐廳裡完全看不到任何一個人，真是無聊呢」我自在的抱著頭，躺在那柔軟的草地上。

「很少看到跟我同種族的獸會有閒的時候」

「我們不就是一個嗎？」

「哈哈，也沒錯啦」他笑著，一邊拋著他兒子在天空，看著自己兒子又驚又喜的表情。

其他小獸們跑到我的身上，或者周圍躺著，一些在睡覺、一些只是調皮的在我身上跳著。

「你叫做什麼名字阿？我沒在附近見過你耶」那位狼人開口。

「我叫做破，是阿源的新室友」我說著，眼睛盯著上空的白雲。以及蔚藍的天空，心是完全的輕鬆。

「對吼，阿源的舊室友小澈好像被調到科技班」那位狼人往上看了一下，但又把視線轉移到我的身上說：「我叫做奇克，而這小子叫做奇德」

「嗯……」我微笑的看著他們兩個，心理想著：『這麼巧的巧合，看來也是小傑做的呢……』

覺得時間有點不早了，我便起了身，走向們旁跟奇克還有小傢伙們道別。


但是在途中，那叫做奇克的灰狼人，給了我很奇怪的感覺，一種不失威嚴，但又和氣的奇怪感覺，於是我就問了阿源奇克是什麼樣的人，結果他跟我來一句：「他就是這裡的狼王」讓我完全呆住了，我居然跟人家首領談天著，但看來他們的首領也沒說很難說話，只不過聽到阿源說奇克是獸人裡最強，最護同伴的傢伙，讓我不僅對奇克有很大的興趣。

我跟阿源說：「晚安」後，便跳上的床，手抱著頭，看著天花板，心理不時的想著狼野跟其他人，真不知道他們現在在幹嘛？

＊＊＊＊＊

「嘎！！」狼野與一群小狼人一同睡在一大塊草原，而狼野被兩隻小狼人壓在身上，但絲毫沒有喘不去的跡象，像個睡死的小狼。

站在遠方的狼人，奇拉，正微笑的看著那一幕，而在奇拉的後方出現了一個影子，便出聲：「你在這裡阿，奇拉長老」身軀被陰影給遮蓋住，只有一半的臉跟手出現而已。

「哦，蒼狼阿？」奇拉應了聲，但視線始終沒有移動，

「狼野嗎？」蒼狼走到奇拉的身旁，看著睡個半死的狼野。

「他還真容易跟人家打成一片，跟你有頗些不同呢」奇拉對蒼狼笑著。

「我本來就不怎麼喜歡跟人擠在一起」

「對阿，你就是這種小孩」奇拉拍了拍蒼狼的背，便轉身離開。

『對阿……我就是這種小孩』蒼狼無神的看著地面，但被一隻手環著了脖子，頭整個靠在一個不知名的胸膛。

「你這傢伙就是想太多，這麼晚了，睡覺吧」空笑著說，便拉著蒼狼，回到他們的房間，而在快接近房間的時候，空便道：「如果沒找到你，我就進不了門了呢，誰叫鑰駛在你的身上」

「你就是為了這個………」蒼狼滿頭青筋的看著空，卻嘆了一口氣，苦笑了起來：『看來只有你跟我最合吧』

待續…………

----------


## a70701111

潛入Ｘ巧遇Ｘ老大現身
這句：



> 「別擔心，他們狼獸人跟我們的味道是一樣的，只要放輕鬆，自然就會跟他們打成一片了」蒼狼對我鼓勵了一下，拍拍我的背。


其實不用刻意在說一次『狼獸人』，可以直接打上『他們』沒關係。

有點像是把獸人神格化了……(這篇特別嚴重)
劇情方面，回到獸人總部，出現了一些之前就看過的腳色。
相處模式跟之前一樣，沒有太大變化。
算是重溫以前的事情……
接下去的事件，打起來的可能性頗高。

BY.小迪 2009/6/1

另外，錯字：(這次我也不挑完)
並說著：「一定要活著回來，不然我不關他們是誰，我絕對會殺光他們的，但是………我知道你不會死，所以我會等的！」

管

正浮空在那看似時鐘的牙印陣，牙印陣頗些不同，五茫星中

芒

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

新的章節出了，破的運氣真好，遇到之前那位獅獸人，

姆，看來破擔心狼野似乎是多餘的，呵呵



怪怪的地方：

『這混帳……等到破走了，我絕對到奏他個半死

揍他？

期待下一章。

----------


## Holpless

Ｐａｒｔ　２０　這篇頗長，不過也請大大們慢慢品嚐摟


蒼狼的背景Ｘ破的問題Ｘ四牙的模擬戰鬥（PART 1)

早晨的來臨，藍白交雜的亂髮，疲憊不堪的睜開了雙眼，往那潔白的天花板看著，而我的臉龐秀的則是無盡的哀傷，便說：「爸……媽…又夢到你們了呢」眼袋眼淚不知不覺的流了下來，溫熱了臉頰，右眼火紅的十字浮現出來，而我感覺到了十字的溫熱，摸了摸右臉頰，便下了床，出去透透氣，想忘掉那一晚的慘象。

在途中，看到了一臉開朗的褐髮少年，狼野，正跟我另一個認識的人，空在餐廳裡談天著。「蒼狼！過來過來！」狼野一看到我，便高興的向我招了招手。

「今天發生了什麼事阿？這麼熱鬧」我微微一笑，看著那兩人。

「沒什麼，只是談天罷了，反正今天只有迪洛值班，向他那樣勤勞的傢伙，就算沒有他的班，他也照去阿」空笑兮兮的看著我。

『就算有你的班，你還是照翹阿……』我無奈的揮了揮頭說：「那…你們在談啥？」

「談談自己的背景阿」聽到了那句話時，我的心震了一下。

狼野把他一生在狼之洞穴的生活與在『翼』裡的生活，一五一十的告訴著我們，無論是悲傷、快樂、感慨的劇情，完全合不上嘴，讓我不僅羨慕了起來。

「說真的，其實『翼』的人，真的不壞，雖然他們做的都有證據，但是…」狼野越說越小聲，像是怕我們反感，但是空微笑著，用手撥弄著狼野那柔軟的褐髮。

「我們也是阿，30年前的那兩個月，當狼廉哥還沒發現他們的真面目的時候，他們可是很合得來」空笑了一下，但是臉上出現了哀愁，便說：「人類，是永遠不變的生物，一天自以為是，永遠自以為是，這是狼廉哥跟我們說的哦」

「對了！你們跟狼廉到底幾歲阿？因為狼人還沒到130歲的時候，還是擁有少年型的臉呢，讓我很難分辨」狼野問著。

我跟空對看了一眼，便一口同聲的說：「75，我們都75歲」看著那完全呆滯的狼野。

「你們好……那！狼廉呢？！」狼野瞪大了雙眼，看著我們。

「95歲」

「咦咦咦咦咦！也就是俗稱的95加滿摟？」狼野那白痴的話，讓我跟空都石化了。狼野阿，你那個不搞笑的笑話真搞笑………

（小狼：那到底是搞笑還是不搞笑阿＝ ＝……？）

「先不說這個了，回到我們原本談的事吧」空帶著三條槓，乾笑的揮了揮手。

「哦，蒼狼阿…」狼野回來坐著，便把頭轉到我身上，便問：「你小時候過的怎樣阿？」

我的笑容瞬間被那句話給奪走了，神情充滿了沈重的哀傷。

「那個……不說也沒關係！不勉強」狼野看到我的神情，急忙的說著。

「但是我想知道耶」空微笑的看著我：「跟你一起長大的我，都不知道你的背景，現在可以告訴我們嗎？」

現場是多麼的僵硬，連那整天掛笑臉的空，都變得非常嚴肅，狼野則是左右為難的看著我跟空。

我嘆了一口氣，便說：「好吧…」


＊＊＊＊＊＊

說我的背景阿……可說是悲慘而恐懼呢，是任何人都無法想像的。
雙親在五歲的我的眼前被殺掉，而兇手……是拿著火紅色的刀的人類，而那個人連扎眼都不扎的直接在我的面前把我的父母給分屍了。血濺在我的身上，而我……不管怎麼去阻止他的惡行，他的一擊，讓我失去了意識，也讓我失去了父母與希望。

隔天，等到我醒的時候，我看到的既不是父母親的臉龐，也不是一具完整的屍體，而是血肉模糊、無手無腳、血灑四濺的屍骨，與腐爛的肉與器官。一切是如此的慘，死了也就算了，還分屍成這樣…連皮都被扒走了。從那一天開始，我已經忘記快樂還有開朗的感覺。

每一天的每一天，夢到的永遠都是一樣的畫面，父母被殺的情況、那混蛋的邪笑，讓我連睡都不敢睡。我不知道我走到哪，也不想知道，因為我只是一個行屍走肉的小孩………但是他從深淵救了我，是他拯救了原本要自暴自棄、放棄希望的我，是他讓我知道我有活下去的力量，而他就是四牙裡的火之牙，巴特。

他在那冷酷的暴風雪中救了原本失去意識的我，我永遠也忘不了那一晚………

＊＊＊
洞中，被火焰抱住的木材，正「啪啪！」地燃燒的愈來愈黑，愈來愈熱，但終究還是無法比過外面暴風雪的哀嚎與冷酷的溫度。

我微微的張開了雙眼，感受到了那溫暖的火焰，便吃力的移動著身體，想要靠近那溫暖的發源地，但一個聲音，讓我嚇了一跳。

「你醒啦？骨頭沒事吧？」

他問的問題，讓我想起，那個時侯因為暴風雪的風流太強，讓我從那小山崖上掉了下來，撞傷了背。

「嗯……」我痛苦的硬了聲，頸部還微微做痛著，但是心裡不知道為什麼，開始生氣了起來，並大吼：「為什麼要救我！我原本可以死的！我原本…我原本可以解脫的！為什麼！為什麼！」力量的驅使，讓我快速的站了起來，用著我那透徹的紅眼怒瞪著那模糊的人影。

但因為頭痛，我摸著我那疼痛萬分的額頭，便倒了下去，但倒下去的時候，並沒有感覺到地上冰冷堅硬的岩石，而是一個溫暖、毛絨的東西，悄悄的變成了我的床。

而當我一醒的時候，我的意識便清楚了，我看到我正躺在一位跟我一樣擁有狼人血統的人，但是他已經是年長狀態的狼人，已經長出那柔軟漂亮的灰毛，與我躺著那白色胸毛。

「嗚…」他一睜開眼睛，就看到我正跪坐在他的腹部上，歪著頭，看著他：「怎麼了嗎？我臉上有東西嗎？」他說，摸了摸他的臉頰。

「大叔，你幾歲阿？」我的眼睛半閉著的看著眼前的狼人大叔，臉上出現了一絲絲的疑惑。


「嗚…不問名字先問年齡阿，這還是第一次見過呢」大叔苦笑著：「我140歲」

「騙人，正常的話都是過了兩百歲後，才會快速成長吧？」

「因為大叔我阿，很厲害！」

「咦？」

「過來吧……」

大叔把我移到旁邊，便站起來，招了招手勢要我出來。我不明不白的被他拉了出來，到現在還想念著用大叔做成的柔軟又有彈性的床呢………我們走了出來，而我看著那帶著微笑的大叔，左手插腰右手張開了手掌，好像有東西會從他的右手上出現。過不了多久，出現了少許的火花，之後便出現了一團火焰，讓我驚了一下但又變回了那懶散的臉『有什麼厲害？』的看著他。他一看到我的臉，便又笑了一聲，用力的往前跳了一下，以功箭步著地，右手掌用力的向前伸出，手掌的火焰瞬間變成了龐大的烈燄，爆炸性的向外突出，淹沒了前方那被厚雪蓋住的土地。只花了一瞬間，三四公尺深的雪地被那火焰給燃盡，連水蒸氣都來不及出現，而那被厚雪覆蓋的土地，像似被大叔得救，正用力的向外呼吸著。

大叔看著我那訝異而說不出話來的表情，得意的笑了笑，便說：「怎麼樣？這可是大叔我百萬分之一的實力哦」

「好厲害！」這是我在那一晚之後第一次嚐受到興奮的感覺。

「我叫做巴特」

「我…我叫做皇天蒼狼！」我對巴特笑了笑。

「很好的名字呢，小子」巴特也回應我的笑容，刺刺笑著，手搔我那藍白交雜的亂髮，而這是我第一次在那事件之後感受到高興的感覺。

我一五一十的告訴巴特我的背景、跟那一晚，他聽得很傷心，並用他那粗壯的手緊緊的讓我靠在他的身上，對著我說：「世界上沒有絕人路，跟我相見應該是命運的安排吧」

我非常排斥那句話，把那栽在他身上的頭抬了起來，帶點憤怒的低聲口音說著：「命運為什麼這麼坎苛？為什麼我的父母要這樣地死去，我……好討厭討厭命運！」我的眼淚不爭氣的流下，抱的更緊。

「有的時候，事情就不會任你所求的實現，有得時候，事情會發展到另一種方面，另一種…很奇妙的發展，有可能……你的父母的時間已到，所以才安排這種做法吧…命運這種東西是很無情卻又很奇妙的東西」巴特把我的頭推進他的胸口上，用這非常溫和親切的口語說著，溫柔的眼神看著放聲大哭的我，手不停的拍著我的背，心理想著：「慢慢哭吧蒼狼，你才5歲就經歷了這麼多事情，難為你了」
＊＊＊＊

「之後，我就以巴特為我的老爸看待，而他也教了我很多高級火牙印，我也……更努力的發明了我自己的暗式牙印。」我訴說完我的故事，看著用眼淚洗臉的兩位狼人，狼野與空。

「對……對不起…蒼狼，我們居然逼你說這…麼悲慘的…童年」狼野一把鼻涕一把眼淚的說著，還不時用力用鼻子吸氣，雙手一直擦試著不停流出來的眼淚。

「蒼狼……」空則是用手遮住眼淚的發源點，聲音是多麼的哀傷，他心想：『蒼狼…你真是太堅強了』

「沒事沒事，真的！反正已經是很多年的事情了」我慌張的說著，苦笑的揮了揮手。

「嗯……那，巴特長老為什麼這麼年輕就會進入年長狀態呢？？」擦紅臉頰的狼野問著我。

「巴特長老說，因為修行靈道的關係，讓身體進入時光穿越，幾乎每個修煉道靈道的狼人都會得到的通病，至於其中啟發的因素呢還沒人知道」蒼狼說著，便把頭轉向窗外：的接著說「其實阿，我有的時候也會夢見我的雙親，雖然記憶非常模糊，但還能看到那一晚的畫面……不過！我已經有家人了，在想念也沒用，他們已經離開了」因為想起巴特過去到現在的幫助，使的聲音更加的有自信。

＊＊＊＊＊
正與蒼狼等人正在餐廳聊天的時候，我正躺在那溫暖的床，心想的破在臨走前跟我問的問題與我給他的回答……………

「老爸，為什麼你要把我移送到人類世界？為什麼要把我跟你隔絕？我的母親在哪？我有兄弟姊妹嗎？」許許多多的問題，從他的嘴裡跑出，越說越大聲。

「破阿，我把你送到人類世界是因為在那個時候，因為我們揭發了『翼』的祕密而打起來。那個時候還真是夠嗆的，我們雖然把DEVIL給刷掉了一半，但還是失去了許多戰友，包刮你那傻哥哥，為了救我不惜失去自己的生命來保護我，而那也是我第一次差點毀滅亞洲，所以我……不想在讓我喜愛的人消失。加上我真的不配作為你的父親，我的一生除了戰鬥就什麼都沒有了，但是你的出現，讓我又感受到了我有另一個東西去保護，就是你了。而你的母親，我不管怎麼保護，終究無法讓她活下來，而那一切的都是查克的鬼計，讓你母親雪子死在我的面前」我慢慢的說著，走向破，並使勁的抱住，抱住唯一剩下的親人。

「爸…」破拍了拍我的背，說：「那戰爭來的時候，為了不讓你傷心，等到你有生命危險，我會選擇拋棄你的」

聽到那句話的時候，則是無盡的無言：「什麼跟什麼阿，我你老爸，你這做對得起我嗎？」用左手用力的揍了破腹部一拳，但他也不識相的回敬我腹部一拳。

然而…………我跟我那傻兒子，再臨走前的那一晚，用力的扭打在一起，這個只有我跟我兒子獨有的說再見的方式呢。（作者：這是什麼意思阿＝口＝川？）




＊＊＊＊

正當我們到達了『牙』總部的練習場，而練習場不是室內行的大場地，也不是被黑雪覆蓋的土地，而是遼闊的原野，草地與花兒四處奔放，草原的青草香噴鼻而來，讓我們整個心情舒爽了起來。在大概離這裡二十公尺左右的草地，看到了逍遙自在的奇拉正跟那雙手抓空氣、蓄勢待發的巴特面對面著，看似要打起來。

空看著歪頭的狼野，笑著說：「長老的練習不是向空氣亂揮拳，而是與自己的同伴切磋武藝、增加實力，並更加的了解對方」

「哦…原來如此」狼野左手張開右手握拳，拳頭輕輕的拍了手掌一下，用『原來如此的』的眼神看著我們：「也就是說『模擬戰鬥』摟？」

「看看吧，他們兩人的戰鬥要開始了」我出聲，讓狼野跟空的眼神放上巴特與奇拉的戰鬥。

＊＊＊＊

「很久沒有跟你打了呢，算算也有兩年了呢」奇拉插著腰，用著悠閒的神情看著巴特。

「別以為你兩年前贏了我，就得意萬分阿！」巴特露出了狼牙笑著，摩拳擦掌的鎖定奇拉。

「別那磨說麻，也只能說你太心急了，有利的火，被你那焦急的個性給熄滅了呢」奇拉閉著眼睛微笑著。

「哼，開始」巴特二話不說，左拳用力的出拳，拳頭前出現了火紅烈燄，火焰噴放的範圍試圖想要淹沒前方整個草原。

奇拉笑了一下，左手由左上到又下的劃出一條斜線，然而兇猛狂奔的火燄震了一下，瞬間的消失在草原低空上。巴特放出的大火，瞬間消失了無影無蹤，而巴特也在其中。突然！巴特瞬間的出現在奇拉的右側，光速摩擦出的火焰正殘留在巴特的後身，但一點也沒有減緩他的攻擊力道，右拳被火紅的火焰包裹著，猛力的往奇拉的臉上揮。可惜在那瞬間，奇拉神速的用手撥開了往他臉上揮來的火焰拳，被他撥開的拳頭便轟出了一道又寬又深的道路，岩石被火焰溶成岩漿，原本被綠油的草覆蓋的土地瞬間變成了剛被岩漿覆蓋的火山山腳。

巴特抓住了撥開他拳頭的手便往外拉，讓左腰跟左腹部都出現了破綻，巴特向前跳，右膝蓋用力的撞向奇拉的左腰，途中膝蓋出現了一小團火，因為衝擊力而向後噴放。不可思議之既，奇拉居然原風不動的站在原處，好像完全沒有受到任何攻擊似的看著巴特，途中巴特用力的向後跳了一大步，無語的看著奇拉也看著他那有點燒傷的右手。

巴特心想：『原來他已經擺脫掉我的手，瞬間頂住我的攻擊，不愧是名符其實的『風的羽翼』』半蹲敵視著奇拉，小心翼翼的向左走。

「要是沒有擋住，我就有大傷了呢，好險呢」奇拉單手插腰，用他那帶著燒傷的右手抓了抓空氣，然而兩人瞬間的消失，在中間撞在一起，左右拳用力的打在一起，衝擊造成的逆風跟火燄，猛力的互相排斥，完全不給對方任何喘氣的機會，草被灼熱的火焰點著、被排斥的風像是刀刃一樣的讓土地留下一條又一條的疤痕與傷口。

過了不了多久，因為熱的關係，讓奇拉有點難受而往左跳，電光火石般，巴特則無聲的出現在他的面前，利用騰空的力道倒掛在空中，頭與地的差距不到一公尺，右腿用力的向奇拉的頸部攻擊，而在瞬間，奇拉消失在巴特的面前，從後方出現，雙手抱住腹部，用力朝地下撞下去，讓巴特感受到頭被用力拖走感覺，頸部看似要被扭斷，但是巴特笑了一下，右頸貼地，雙手抓住了草地，順著跳躍的方向力道讓自己往右方轉了起來，把負擔減弱，也用力的把下半身的奇拉給甩開。奇拉因為巴特的製造的離心力，用力被甩開，向風車一樣的向後翻轉，並以雙腳著地，單腳跪的看著還在旋轉的巴特。

『這個速度就好了！』巴特等道奇拉被甩開後，便持續在原地轉，而他的周圍出現一圈小火圈住了巴特，而火圈的方向也是順著巴特的速度跟方向快速旋轉著，溫度跟不安份的幅度隨著速度愈來愈快。(小狼: 出現了！！ break 的拋！！ (被打飛))




過了五分鐘，兩人還是沒有攻擊的跡象，讓我們都覺得奇怪。

「那，土之牙跟水之牙呢？他們有練習嗎？」狼野問。

「不知道，還沒有看到他們倆，也許在不遠處看著那兩人的戰鬥吧，在觀戰裡吸取資料是很重要的，有可能下次要打的時候，會是跟巴特跟奇拉大哥打，加上他是我師父，我最了解他了」空自在的抱著頭，看著眼前的戰局。

「哦……」狼野喊了一會兒，便閉口觀看。


而在另一方，出現了兩位狼人，坐在遠方看著巴特跟奇拉倆人的戰鬥，也在享受著原野的香味。

「呵呵，看來他們玩的很開心哦」一位狼人先張口，看著笑聲的說著。

「嗯阿……不過瞬阿，換我們的時候，我可會來真的」另一位狼人說，並沒有移開視現。

「我知道阿，只是感覺奇怪罷了，你不覺得嗎？震？」瞬拉了拉筋，對著震笑著。

而震只是無語的看著那兩人的局面。



持續五分鐘的僵局，奇拉先起步，雙手向外伸起，爪子蓄勢待發的停留在空中，等待著撕碎獵物的命令。奇拉觀察著巴特的破綻，之後奇拉快速向下交叉，口中吐出了三個字：「利刃風」 然而巴特的小火圈外又圈出了一道風，形成了龍捲風，而火焰因為風而愈來愈兇猛，並殘繞在龍捲風上，風與火的殘繞，讓奇拉不僅抹起一口邪笑，手刀向外揮起，龍捲風變形成了數十道白摻紅的月腰刃，想要把巴特撕成碎片。

「哼哼，太小看我了」巴特把自己拋向低空，侧身右旋著，右手握緊了拳頭，快著地的時候用力的搥向地面，火圈出現了衝擊力，火熱的風波就像水波一樣的向外衝出。快接近我們的時候，我順手拉出了天狼刃插在土地上，頭髮被溫熱的風波吹亂，但是旁邊的兩人因為風波的壓力而彈了出去，重重的撞上後方的牆壁，倆人因為疼痛而痛苦的抱著頭。

奇拉被壓力推滑了幾公尺，但好戲還在後頭，火圈像是解開了封印的向外狂奔；有如猛牛被解開了鎖鏈，為了生存而使盡的跑。

『真有趣阿，巴特，你竟然又發明了獨特招數，只可惜……我也有！』奇拉舔著乾巴巴的嘴傾斜著腰身，左腳蹲右腳伸，雙手秀出手心等待著龐大的烈燄，類似要把它接下。然而火焰近在眼前，預計要將他吞沒，奇拉單手接住炎熱的火焰，另一隻手並排在腰間。 過了幾秒，風在腰間的手心上實體化，尾巴在圍繞在手頸，等到風愈來愈強，掌心用力的打向火焰製造出了強大的衝擊力，讓奇拉又退滑了幾公分，手掌上下亂動著，但是奇拉露出了自信滿面的笑容，突然傳來聲巨響，同時烈燄圍出的巨大圍牆的一部分被打破了，而在破洞中，出現了狂暴的風波，向巴特撞個正著，全身像是被藤鞭亂抽一樣的飛出，抽出來的少許血液與巴特騰空，但是騰空的巴特並沒有失去他的微笑，而像火苗燃盡似的慢慢消失在低空中。奇拉一驚警覺了起來，原先輕鬆的眼神瞬間轉變成了銳利如刃的利眼，豎起了獸耳，對任何個事物都沒有放過的觀察著。

突然！巴特從上空用手軸用力的搥了奇拉後腦一下，「喀！」一聲，是如此的響亮，但是巴特沒有就此結束，而是趁機攻擊失去戰鬥意識的奇拉，每一拳都正重奇拉的腹部、胸口、以及腰部，之後巴特握緊了拳頭，火苗用力的開放，瞬間燃燒了起來，「蹦！」一聲，奇拉飛出了幾十公尺，巨大的身軀，壓死了無數的綠草。

「哈！哈！我贏了吧」巴特大大的喘著氣，累的合上右眼，突然！他不知覺的吐出了血，並向奇拉一樣的往外飛，吃力的坐倒在草地上，嘴角流著鮮紅的血。

「真的被你打的很慘耶，巴特」奇拉慢慢的走過去，全身布滿了瘀清，特別的是左臉頰一個大拳印。

「嘿，還不都你惹我生氣，你根本沒有認真」巴特苦笑著。

「你不也是？我看你只是想測試你的新絕技吧？」奇拉伸出了左手笑著。

「被發現了呢，你這傢伙的眼睛真尖阿」巴特抓住了奇拉的手，讓奇拉幫助他起來。


而在另一方面，每個觀看的人都完全石化並在心裡納悶著：『原來都在玩哦，玩跟互殺一樣麻！』

此時瞬笑著說：「你看吧，他們根本沒在認真」

「哈……哈」震嘴巴抽動的笑著，除了無言還是無言阿。


待續……

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

的確是很長的一篇，

原來我是被巴特救活的(歐飛

95加滿...狼野真的是很白痴XD

原來修行靈道的人，身體會成長的比較快阿。

怪怪的地方：




> 龍捲風變形成了數十道白摻紅的月腰刃，想要把巴特撕成碎片。


少一個字？

模擬戰鬥精采呢，風VS火，期待下一章。

----------


## Holpless

> 的確是很長的一篇，
> 
> 原來我是被巴特救活的(歐飛
> 
> 95加滿...狼野真的是很白痴XD
> 
> 原來修行靈道的人，身體會成長的比較快阿。
> 
> 怪怪的地方：
> ...


嗯....因為不想把巴特用的太老嘛～  （

巴特：已經很老了＝ ＝

小狼：那你還是一個好強的呆子？

巴特：混蛋（怒） 

（某小狼被殺死）

戰鬥的畫面 我有點沒信心 一直覺得形容的不夠好呢 但是能看到你的稱讚 小狼好高興呢！ （手舞足蹈）

下一次就是水與地呢 哈哈XD

----------


## a70701111

蒼狼的背景Ｘ破的問題Ｘ四牙的模擬戰鬥（PART 1)
咦？有使用別獸的ID？
這樣要經過對方同意才能直接使用。
這篇的戰鬥部分應該算是練習……
因為動作中有一點點多的形容，斷句部分也有點不適合。

例：
奇拉舔著乾巴巴的嘴，腰身向後傾斜，左腳蹲，右腳伸，雙手秀出了手心，等待著龐大的烈燄，類似要把它接下，然而，火焰近在眼前，預計要將他吞沒，奇拉單手接住了炎熱的火焰，另一隻手並排在腰間。

(這段的逗點太多了，如果真的念，真的會先傻眼)

改：
奇拉舔著乾巴巴的嘴傾斜著腰身，左腳蹲右腳伸，雙手秀出手心等待著龐大的烈燄，類似要把它接下。然而，火焰近在眼前，預計要將他吞沒，奇拉單手接住炎熱的火焰，另一隻手並排在腰間。

(大略能把文字念得更順，不會變成噸句太多就好。)

敘事的方式也要注意。

----------


## Holpless

> 蒼狼的背景Ｘ破的問題Ｘ四牙的模擬戰鬥（PART 1)
> 咦？有使用別獸的ID？
> 這樣要經過對方同意才能直接使用。
> 這篇的戰鬥部分應該算是練習……
> 因為動作中有一點點多的形容，斷句部分也有點不適合。
> 
> 例：
> 奇拉舔著乾巴巴的嘴，腰身向後傾斜，左腳蹲，右腳伸，雙手秀出了手心，等待著龐大的烈燄，類似要把它接下，然而，火焰近在眼前，預計要將他吞沒，奇拉單手接住了炎熱的火焰，另一隻手並排在腰間。
> 
> ...


嗯   因為人家已經事先跟我說要變成小說裡的角色 所以我才用的 

其實小狼我也不知道 巴特還有奇拉是練習 還是真的想扁人家 不過  好看就好啦～ （被打）

嗯....小狼我會專研低   斷句太多.........唉阿阿  小狼我會改低

----------


## Holpless

Ｐａｒｔ　２１　水ＶＳ地Ｘ武器來源

不知道過了多久，風、火牙模擬戰鬥結束後，布局新戰鬥舞台的裝飾，已經不是那綠油的大草原，也不是那平坦無際的土地，而是以像剛燒荒過，並未滅熄的荒原，跟凹凸不平、高低差距異常大的破碎土地作為舞台。

至於我們呢？我坐在站那柔軟的草地看著前方，但蒼狼他們並沒有感到腿酸的持續站著，而空就開口：「看來這個會很有趣哦，震大哥可是四牙裡最認真的傢伙，跟他打，不管是實戰還是模擬，他都很認真」空嘴中帶笑的看著前方，手交叉在胸口的站著。

我們不語，只是回頭看著還沒上映的戰鬥，但讓我唯一感到煩惱的是……空不是科技班的資料長嗎？怎麼還在這裡悠閒的站在這邊勒？

＊＊＊＊

而在另一個方面，科技班的資料處裡，出現了吵雜的鍵盤聲與掉落紙張的「唰唰」聲。則裡面出現了五位穿著白襯衫的狼人，正忙著處理與打理資料，但是動作非常的馬虎跟草亂。

「唉呦，我們不是應該在機動班裡嗎？怎麼跑到這裡整理東西阿！？」其中一位狼人壓低怒氣的抱怨著，手上不停的敲著鍵盤，試著把旁邊堆積如山的報告打進電腦裡。

「這也沒辦法阿，空哥要我們幫他做一些工作麻，看他這麼照顧我們的份上，就硬著頭皮做吧」另一位狼人則是苦笑的拍拍他的背，便整理著手上亂成一團的紙，一一放在快塞滿的資料夾。

其餘的人的心理都想著一樣的事情…『那死傢伙有照顧過我們？罷了罷了，不做會被他幹掉的…』鬱悶的處理手邊麻煩的報告及資料。

＊＊＊＊

突然一陣風吹過，搔挵到空的鼻子，不僅讓他打了個噴涕，「哈秋」了一聲。

「怎麼啦？感冒啦？」

「沒什麼……應該是我太有名，每個狼人都在討論我吧」

「……………」

聽到了空的回話，我們的眼神瞬間變成了『．．』眼，心裡出現了無盡的無言，又一陣冷風「咻」的一聲，又增添了無言的氣氛。但是遠方出現了笑聲，把我們從無底的無言深淵裡扯了出來，便往笑聲的方向看。

「震兄阿，要手下留情哦」

「舜阿，你應該知道我的為人，不管是什麼事我都會很認真的『處理』哦」舜一聽到對方的回話，左肩差點塌了下來，心裡想著：『你說處理的音，會不會太重啦？』

聊天結束後，兩人都矲出了獨有的戰鬥姿勢，一個是柔軟，另一個則是強硬，完全不同的能量，不知道能打出多麼精采的戰鬥…

兩人原地站在破碎的舞台上，原封不動的看著動方，以先動者為死的態度為主，耐心的看著對方的動態，現場是如此的死寂。此時！震雙手向前伸起，握拳往下揮，不知道是不是因為力道的關係，當震的拳頭往下揮的時候，出現了看似被拳頭撥開的空氣正往四方八方飛出。此時，震的腳下出現了五個凸起的尖角圍住了他那龐大的身軀，向上突出，出現了左右微微搖曳，由石頭做成、身高百尺的五隻餓龍，正張牙舞爪的看著眼前的獵物，舜。「岩龍」他輕語，五隻龍用力的衝向舜，露出了那堅硬無摧的利牙，嗜血的看著他。

『哼哼，這老招了呢』舜面帶笑臉，也開始動身，「啵」一聲，左腰的水瓶打了開，他也開始往前衝，等到岩龍們離他不遠時，往前跳了一大格，在空中來了一記後旋踢，之後「咻！」了一聲，飛過他的身體的，不是蛇的身體而是頭，身體重重的「轟！」了一聲，撞擊製造出了濃重的沙塵，失去頭的岩龍就像失去主動力一樣的倒在地上，岩龍周圍的土地明顯的往下凹陷，無法承受它的重量。


頓時，一聲口哨由高到低的從空的嘴裡出現，看似驚訝的說：

「師父居然用了久違的斜月斬呢」

「斜月斬？」蒼狼跟我異口同聲的問。

「沒錯，瞧瞧那五條只有頸部的岩龍吧」

我照他做的看仔細，看見了殘留少許的藍水珠正堆積在岩龍的裂縫，我訝異的說：

「才那一秒？怎麼可能？！」

「誰說沒可能的阿？師父可是水系的天才，而你可別忘了哦，他可是四牙的其中之一」

「他腰際的那些水瓶…是他的武器吧」蒼狼單手插腰，面無表情的看著戰況。

空彈指，笑著說：「嗯，不愧是蒼狼，師父的小動作，你都看的一清二楚呢」

我不講話，只是在旁邊目瞪口呆，心裡出現了一個念頭：『四牙都是變態……』


然後，震並沒有被舜的『斜月斬』感到驚訝，而是順手往舜的方向擊出一掌，在出掌的瞬間，腳下的土石隆起便衝出，就像卡通裡正在挖洞的土撥鼠一樣的衝出，只是速度快上好幾倍，「土擊葬」震說。

正當『土擊葬』快撞上舜的時候，舜便跟著擊出一掌，水瓶瞬間出現了藍色的液體往『土擊葬』飛去，「啪！」的一聲，藏在土堆裡的巨岩，與舜的水，出現了強大的撞擊，而水因為撞擊力則又往後散飛，滋潤了小部分的土地，而那塊巨岩也因為撞擊而被粉碎。

震往左右以及前方連打出了三掌，『土擊葬』則以三面圍攻的方式衝向舜。然而，左右方及前方都有個時速超過200公里裡的『土擊葬』正快速的圈住舜，而快被『土擊葬』撞成碎片的舜，用力往下擊出一掌，右腰間的水瓶「啵」一聲，也被打了開來，裡面的水也迅速的衝出去，水與岩石又再度的撞在一起，「啪！」了一聲，蔚藍的水珠，又再度噴灑在土地上，三塊大岩石則又因為那強大的撞擊力而崩碎成碎片。



我搔著頭，吱吱嗚嗚的把埋藏很久問題說出來：「對了！為什麼舜的水可以抵擋這麼快速的衝擊力呢？我都想不出個法子呢」我懊惱的手交叉在胸口歪著頭想。

「呵呵，你沒看到也不能怪你阿，只能說舜長老太快了」蒼狼笑著，便說：「其實全部都是在於舜長老那沒有任何人能模仿的超速轉換能力呢」

「什麼阿？」我的疑問又添深了。超速轉換能力？

「我來說好了啦」百年難得一次的奇蹟，空居然要主動說明！！，差點讓蒼狼感動的掉眼淚呢……

「在他擋住岩石的時候，並不是用液體，而是用固體呢」

「什麼液體固體阿？」我在問。

「就是他並不是用水來防禦，而是用冰層來防禦」

「啥……？」我的眼睛完全呈現『＠＠』

「唉阿！抱歉抱歉，明明知道你的腦細胞是少之又少的，所以才講這個只有正常狼人才聽的懂的話呢」一陣陣諷刺到谷底的話語，化身為好幾把刀，用力的捅向我的身上，讓我整個『ORZ』了起來。

但是一顆拳頭，把空那似笑非笑的陰險嘴臉給打『殘』了，而拳頭的主人正式蒼狼是也。

「別理會他說的話，回到剛剛的話題吧……其實空剛剛所說的是，不是用液體而是用固體來防禦，其實是說舜長老可以在瞬間把水結凍成冰，又變回水」

「哦…原來如此，但是為什麼要這麼麻煩呢？」我又問。

「為了防身」

「防身？」

蒼狼呼了一口氣，便開口：「其實震長老的土擊葬是最具有殺傷力的招數，要是只把水變成了冰，被打啐的冰牆就會因為衝擊力而往舜長老的身上砍去，然而他才會把破啐的冰給轉換成水，這也是他獨有的轉換能力，也是水那奇妙的變化」語畢，蒼狼對我笑了笑，轉頭看戲。

『嗚……說的沒錯…』而空則是摸著他那腫大的左臉頰，臉頰上的腫塊是一個非常明顯的拳印。

＊＊＊

『唉阿…居然把兩瓶都打開了呢…該怎麼辦呢？』舜裝懊惱的用手指刮臉頰。

而震則是不動，但過了幾秒後，震握緊右拳朝上抬起，便使勁的打上原先破啐的土地，「轟」了一聲，除了震以外，每個人都因為地震而站不住腳步，我因此而跌倒。

『什麼！？』我整個嚇呆了，震與舜所在的地方全部下陷，震是最嚴重的地方，我們旁邊的石頭因為高低不一而全都掉下去，造成了不小的沙塵。


「切！」舜的身軀開始不穩了起來，撲鼻而來的沙塵讓他很難睜開雙眼。

此時，在舜的前方出現了殺氣騰騰的『土擊葬』快速的衝向舜，因為本能反應，舜快速的往左側翻，但在『土擊葬』穿過的時候，又出現了一聲巨響，土擊葬的巨石整個爆炸開來，裡面出現了一個巨大的身影快速的向舜揮出一拳。然而舜並沒有站穩腳步，腹部完全的被命中，那一拳又造出的聲音，彷彿肋骨斷裂的「喀喀」聲。

「嗚………」舜接受比巨石還要重的攻擊，血液從嘴裡衝了出來，痛苦麻痺了神經，完全無法動彈的舜，就這樣任震擺佈。正當陣又朝舜的胸口打上一拳時，舜的身體整個爆炸開來，但奇怪的是，爆開的身體，既不是血也不是肉，而是那潔淨蔚藍的水，無情的讓震的身上出現一條又一條的鞭傷。

「差點……就被你打死了呢，震兄」舜上不接下氣的喘著，蹲在離震十幾尺外的看著他。『要是沒有造出分身，我恐怕就會死在那裡了』舜慢慢的調整自己的呼吸，呼吸慢慢的慢下來。

「看來你又創出了新的招式呢，舜」完全不理會身上的傷的震，側身看著舜，把嘴裡的血痰吐掉，而正當血痰觸碰道地上的時候，震瞬間消失在原地。

「！！」又一拳完美的打上正要往後跳的舜，因為拳頭的衝擊，使的舜的身體形成弓狀，震止步，用拳頭把舜跩到後方，便用力的讓舜砸在地上，讓地上出現了更大的凹洞，可惜，又是一個分身，其中一個水鞭正中打到震的左臉頰，血慢慢的染紅震那漂亮灰毛。



此時，我又發出了一個問題：「好奇怪哦……為什麼震沒有開啟任何牙印，就可能製造出地震？」

當場聽到我的問題的兩人，不僅笑了出來，好像我問的問題很好笑似的。

「有可能你沒有聽說過吧，震大哥還年輕的時候，曾一拳毀掉一小座山嵦，而那個時候，他是什麼牙印式都不會呢」空朝氣的微笑著，只可惜那拳印腫包，毀了他那俊美的臉蛋。

「一……一拳？！」我驚嘆，我就算要毀掉一棟房子，我還得用金  武裝來增加爆炸力，他竟然用一拳……變態真的是名不虛傳。

「對阿對阿！！很像李洛克吼！！？他跟洛克的差別是他發現他身體充滿著土與金的能量，這可是非常難得一見呢，是正常狼人的話，應該是要先開啟自我能量來學習牙印，但是震大哥一出生就已經開啟了那非凡的土能量」

「是…是嗎？」無言的線條滿滿蓋住我的額頭，嘴角抽搐著，心道：『一聽到這個名字，我就知道是誰告訴他的，哀……漫畫看太多了呢，冥』

「不過這場模擬戰鬥，我不是要潑冷水啦，只不過我覺得舜長老的勝算不怎麼高…」蒼狼終於感到腿酸的坐了下來。

「是嗎？可是我覺得不是打不贏耶」我懊惱的搔著頭，有點擔心空會因為那句話而生氣。

「我知道」空坐下，便又說：「從一開始我就知道師父沒什麼勝算，只不過師父有跟我說過『如果沒有試試的話，我永遠也打不贏』」

「嗯……雖然說的還太早」蒼狼笑著說：「震長老是四牙裡最年長的，也最精的，薑的還是老的辣，呵呵」

「是嗎………」我真的沒有想過這個問題，但是我想通了一件事，就是不管哪個都比我強。

（小狼：還真現實…）

＊＊＊

激戰開始，分身及水鞭的混和攻擊以及怪力的拳擊，完全打成平手。不管震身上有多少鞭傷，但依舊沒有減緩他的攻擊以及速度，這也是土牙印強韌的意志。

等到最後一個分身暴開成水鞭後，實體舜終於不再移動，因為這就他的目的，靠近身後的湖。

『所有瓶子裡的水都沒了呢，只能打快速戰了……』舜又回復狼狽的樣子，看來是因為分身的關係而失去過多的體力。
「哦……原來這才是你的目的阿」震用手抓了抓空氣，還不時出現骨頭「喀喀」的聲響，慢慢的走向舜。

雖然敵人慢慢的接近自己，但舜還是沒有受到影響，則是閉著眼睛，試著讓心輕鬆起來，心道：『亂』

震意識到危險的氣息，便又往後面跳了一格，戒心開始緊繃了起來，小心翼翼的看著舜的動作。

然而，舜的手指開始出現了「喀喀」的聲音，此時身後的湖開始亂了起來，水與撞水擊出的水花跟波動，並出現了「嘩啦！嘩啦！」的聲音。然後舜睜開了雙眼，手快速的像上升，湖裡那暴動的水便奮力向上衝，就像由下往上的建造一座瀑布，然而舜向前方交叉雙手，在快速的向外伸展，在那瞬間全部的水凍結成冰，形成一座寒冷大冰山，但是好戲還沒結束，舜向前一步並揮出一掌，大冰山破碎成一根又一根的冰箭，並飛向天空便垂直墜落地面，形成了舜最拿手的範圍絕招『冰鋒箭雨』


＊＊＊

「哇！」我大叫了一聲，又道：「好棒的攻擊，不過……不會融化嗎？這裡也沒說很冷阿？」

「哈哈哈哈，你還真可愛耶，狼野」空笑著：「我不是跟你說過了嗎？師父是天才，而他是證實『冰鋒巨矛』的狼人」

「什麼？」我無言的問著。為什麼又說了一個我不知道的東西？

「在北極」蒼狼嘆了一口氣，看來又麻煩到他了：「有一個傳說，有一種冰是不融化的，所以古時候的人，就使用了那種冰去做『冰矛』，『冰矛』在以前算是很兇猛的武器，極為鋒利，不管是鋼筋還是岩石都能輕鬆貫穿，然而舜長老用了傳說中的『冰矛』作為弓箭，並使用大範圍的『箭雨』作為攻擊主標，這可是舜長老最為厲害的招數呢。

「原來如此阿………」拳頭搥了一下手掌，用這『原來如此』樣子說著。但是看到了蒼狼身後武士刀，又出現了一個問題：「蒼狼阿，請問你的天狼刃是怎麼相遇的阿？」

蒼狼並沒有我的問題驚嚇到，而是以平常輕鬆的樣子看著我，並開始回答我的問題：「這個是巴特長老給我的」

「巴特給你的！？」我嚇的倒退一步：「難道巴特去日本旅行的時候看到中意的刀就買來送你摟？」一個智障到爆炸的問題，帶來全面性的寂靜。

聽到問題的兩人，都白了我一眼，滿頭都是無言的黑線條，冷風都吹著無言的氣息來到我們這裡。

『難怪破會喜歡狼野，因為他的回答都太可愛了』蒼狼嘴角抽搐的看著我。

『我真的很懷疑狼野到底有沒有腦細胞…弱智到爆的問題都給他搬出來了……』空的眼睛完全呈現『．．』狀態，身體好像只要一用手指推，就會倒的樣子。

「我的『上古神刀破魔天狼刃』原本是巴特長老善用的武器，好像是因我比他更適合使用天狼刃，而把天狼刃給了我，其實我也知道，巴特長老比較喜歡用拳頭」蒼狼一說完，便又拿起他那銀白的十字架：「我知道你們注意這個東西很久了，這個是一個殺掉我父母的人製造的詛咒器具，他把我的右眼變成了藍色，讓我變成了不完整的狼人，雖然天狼刃給了我更強的力量，但也讓我的右臉頰上出現了十字的火紅記，應該是在抵擋這十字架的詛咒吧…我試過把十字架丟掉，但是…一丟我的頭就會產生劇烈的頭痛，那種痛是會殺人的」蒼狼口語極為悲傷，遭遇則是更加讓人鼻酸。

「原來阿…」我帶的同情的口語說著，但又因為好奇心作祟，讓我不得不又問：「那空呢？」

「我阿，這個水聖結晶是師父特別位我製造的，為了讓我更加熟悉轉換」空把他脖子上那蔚藍的藍玉放在手心，讓我看個清楚。

「好漂亮哦，不過這應該是你們的福氣吧，找到了愛你們的家人」我的話，讓他們笑了幾下。

「大概吧…」他們一口同聲的說出這句話，臉上不再是提起悲哀就是的沮喪樣，而是被人疼愛、幸福的笑容。


但在同時，箭雨早已撲滿我們眼前的戰場，寒冰製造出了霧氣，使的我完全看不到現況。

＊＊＊＊

「哈…哈…哈…」沈重的喘氣聲，正從舜的嘴裡出現，用盡了全力而使出的範圍奧義『冰鋒箭雨』蓋滿了土地，但是陣的所在地完全被濃霧給遮蓋，完全不能確定是否命中。

等到濃霧漸漸散去後，舜完全嚇呆了，因為前方的敵人，還沒投降…………

震的四肢被好幾枝冰箭給貫穿，土地早已被血污染了，原本皎潔的冰箭也被鮮血污染，但是震那堅定的眼神完全沒有變。慢慢的，震慢慢的把四肢的冰箭拔掉，雖然神經讓他刺痛了一下，但他還是拔了下來，如此一來，雙手雙腳都有5公分寬的傷口。震深呼吸了一下，瞬間張開眼睛，往前走兩步，來了一記掃膛腿，前方的土地並開始震動，變出現了類似『土擊葬』的攻擊，但是這次範圍是一排。

舜調整自己的呼吸，吸了一口氣，身旁殘留的冰變回了水，緩慢的爬到手指上，並停在手掌上，水開始強韌起來，變成了水鞭。等到震的集體『土擊葬』快撞上瞬時，舜快速轉身，水鞭因為離心力，殺傷力快速提高，一鞭…一排的『土擊葬』全數瓦解。

當舜瓦解了眼前的攻擊，右手的水鞭凍結了起來，但奇特的是，水鞭並沒有成為一把鋒利的冰劍，而是一顆又一顆的冰錐製造而成的鞭子，而冰錐與冰錐則是用水去聯繫，又一個高超的招數出現在我們的面前，除了驚訝還是驚訝。

「奧義……『冰錐之鞭』」舜無溫的說著，看似完全認真起來。


「喀喀喀」的聲響從鞭子裡發出，蓄勢待發、殺氣騰騰的舜飛速衝向震，並跳了起來，騰空的看著震，而震則是送了個手勢，土地照指示的向上隆起，變成了岩龍，露出了那銳利的尖牙，衝向天空，想要用它的尖牙撕碎舜的身體。

「雕蟲小技…」舜小聲的說著，一記鞭，「蹦！」把整個巨龍打到一邊，半張臉都被打碎，只剩下另一面支離破碎的臉頰，但還是碎掉了。舜又甩了甩鞭，想要一招定勝負。

「舜阿………你還是太心急了」

時間就像被停止一樣，舜整個僵在空中，而他旁邊則出現了一個身影，全身感受到很強大的擠壓，電光火石般，舜全身都被拳頭擊中，每個重如公噸的拳頭，一一完美的擊中他的全身，一拳接著一拳，神經完全麻痺於疼痛，那時的舜完全可以感受到死亡邊境的痛楚。之後震用手軸往舜的腹部用力搥下去，使的舜以更快的速度衝向地面，「蹦！」一聲，身體與地面相撞，但因為彈性讓舜又騰空了一下，但震又來了一記後根踢，土地無法承受如此巨大的撞擊力而下陷。

「嗚……」舜哀嚎了一下，便試著移動身體上任何一個關節，但是神經已經完全麻痺，連一根手指都不能動。

此時，旁邊出現了聲音：「怎麼樣？不能動了吧？」震蹲在舜的旁邊，聲音有點嬉笑的感覺。

「嗯………快殘廢了」舜也跟著配合，開始笑著。

「有點過火了呢，抱歉」

「不是有點，而是太過火了」聽到震的話，不僅開始苦笑。

之後震用力把舜抱了起來，慢慢的往醫療室那裡走。

「我也被你整死了呢」震說。

「你不是說過了？就算是戰鬥也得認真不是嗎？我只照做而已」舜裝無辜的說著。

震苦笑著，並慢慢的走近醫療室的門口。

『我也差點亂了腳步呢……真是有驚無險』震安心的呼了一口氣。

震走到了帶著白仗的少年，並與少年說著：「哈哈，有點太過火了，幫忙一下可以嗎？迪洛？」

「靠…巴特跟奇拉也就算了，怎麼連你們兩都玩到重傷阿？真的是對你們沒辦法耶」迪洛嘆了一口氣：「要是還有下次，我直接把你們放到爛掉哦！」一聽到迪洛的回復，兩位長老頭上儘是無言的黑線條。

＊＊＊＊

晚上……

空漫步到他的辦公室，雖然進去的次數是少之又少，但是蒼狼的命令不可以違逆，不然會被他的黑火燃盡的，想到這裡，不僅讓空感受到無比恐懼。

「咿…」門悄悄的被打開，然而在空的面前，則是一些被他引起注意力的狼人，其中一位狼人還吃力的站起來，苦笑的說著：「空哥，你的報告都整理好，也打進電腦裡了，那我們就先回去摟？」

一聽到好消息的空，開心的拍著那位狼人的背，說：「謝謝阿，這樣我半年的東西都被搞掉了」

一聽到空說的話，每個狼人的身後都出現了鬼火，而在他旁邊的狼人說：「空…你這傢伙…我絕對饒不了你！！」


「什麼？幹嘛！？ 不要過來阿！！ 阿阿阿阿阿！」

之後，辦公室的門被重重的甩開，出來了五位生著悶氣的狼人，各個說著。

「還有五拳沒打…明天再討！！」

「混帳一個」

「在也不幫他了！哼！」

「都是因為他！害我敲了一整天的鍵盤，到現在手指還在抖勒…」

「浪費了一整天的時間阿……」

然而……在空的辦公室裡……

「嗚嗚……發什麼神經阿？」裡面的空，整個昏死在自己的辦公室裡，「咿…喀！」門因為冷風而關了起來，場面是一度的鬱悶…………

待續……………

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

感覺水牙跟土牙的戰鬥比較精采說，

話說空會不會有點太懶了呀XD

把工作都丟給其他人，自己跑出來看戲，

期待下章。

----------


## Holpless

> 感覺水牙跟土牙的戰鬥比較精采說，
> 
> 話說空會不會有點太懶了呀XD
> 
> 把工作都丟給其他人，自己跑出來看戲，
> 
> 期待下章。


怎麼講勒.......火牙跟風牙都在玩麻....

而土牙太過於認真 所以才會打這麼多


空就是所謂的超級腹黑XDDDD

----------


## Holpless

我把大部分的錯誤給改回來  

希望不會再次連累到他人

對了！！  下週6開始 我就開始放假 到19日  但是有可能因為找到了工作而停了一下  但還是希望大家能夠捧場捧場︿︿

----------


## 空

.

----------


## Holpless

在開頭會有點……被雷到我蓋不負責！（被踹死）

Ｐａｒｔ　２２　捉弄Ｘ預告Ｘ令人惱火的理由


在Northern Alaska，春天溫暖了整個大地，使得大地生氣滿面，原本被雪地佈滿的土地，現在被綠油的草地所包裹著。在這天然美景裡，出現了一個少年正輕鬆的坐倒在地上，迷人的青草香撲鼻而來，讓少年感受到完全不能比喻的好感。

風的流動，微微吹起了少年的褐髮，透徹的紅眼靜靜的看著蔚藍的天空，獸耳輕微的拍動著。「好熱哦……」少年慢慢的脫下上衣，輕呼了一口氣表示著清爽。突然出現了一個有著皎潔白髮的少年，頭直接栽在少年那毫無脂肪存在的強健腹部上，感受著少年給他的溫暖。

「幹嘛阿破？」少年微些震驚，臉上出現了紅暈。

「……」白髮少年並沒有回應，只是朝著少年微笑。

「幹嘛不講話阿？笨蛋」在少年開口的同時，被稱為破的少年用手環住少年的頸部，慢慢的朝他的臉上逼近，而少年不但不排斥，則順從著破慢慢的放低自己的頭。

嘴唇相碰的同時，破那紅潤的舌頭直接突破少年的防衛線，直接與少年的舌頭交戰著。眼看著少年快被戰敗，破慢慢的向前進，壓倒了少年。他的蜜汁慢慢的被破的舌頭吸乾，等到少年快沒氣的時候，破才依依不捨的離開他的雙唇，給了少年滿足的微笑。

「破你好奇怪哦，怎麼都不講話呢？」剛戰敗的少年，輕輕摸著躺在他胸口上的破的白髮，帶著疑惑的眼神看著破。

但是破並沒有說話，只是直立了半個身子，環住少年的頸部，似乎想要再跟少年來個雙舌交戰。

而少年只是閉上了雙眼，想要任由破來攻擊。而正當少年再度開啟他的雙眼時，攻擊他的人，並不是破，而是他的同伴，空……

『空空空空空！！』從美夢跌入恐怖事實的少年在心裡不停的吶喊，雙手試著去推開空的身子，但是因為力氣都用在交戰，所以只能輕輕的推。

空見到少年的異狀，便離開了少年的嘴唇，歪頭著問：「怎麼啦狼野？」

「你你你……怎麼在在這裡……？」被成為狼野的褐髮少年，口齒不清的說著，臉上的紅暈愈來愈重。

「因為無聊，又看到你在旁邊睡覺，就……嘿嘿，我還以為你喜歡的說」空又再度往前，想要再次品嚐到狼野的蜜唇，途中便道：「難怪破喜歡你，這麼甜的嘴我還是第一次吃到，那我就開……」正當空快要碰上狼野的時候，「咚！」了一聲，空整個躺在狼野的腹部上，頭上出現一個大腫包。而拯救狼野勉被空惡魔吃掉的人，正是蒼狼是也！

「真是的……都沒有限度的？」蒼狼無奈的看著眼睛變成圈圈的空，便又看了狼野一下。

（小狼：空失去戰鬥能力，蒼狼獲勝！！（被踹飛））

狼野一看到蒼狼，便直接跳下床，跑到蒼狼的背後躲著，就像看到陌生人的小孩，往母親的背後躲去一樣。

「真是的呢，蒼狼……每次都壞我好事」空盤腿坐在床上，裝生氣的看著蒼狼，但當空看著狼野的時候，又出現了跟破相似的微笑，便道：「真謝謝你阿，給我這麼好的一餐」

當狼野聽到空的話，臉又紅了起來，雙手緊緊抱住比他高20公分的蒼狼的腰間，使的蒼狼頗些紅暈。

蒼狼嘆了一口氣，並開口：「對了狼野，明晚就是圓月也就是破的最後期限了，你覺得他會做什麼？」

「破阿……我也在怕，他這傢伙就是太冒險了，把自己生命當做無意義」狼野把臉頰靠在蒼狼的背上，原先的紅暈變成了憂愁。

「什麼意思阿？」原本把笑臉掛在臉上的空，看到了狼野的臉後，變成了疑惑。

「有…有可能他會在圓月的時候，給所有獸人知道他並不是跟他們一夥的」一聽到了狼野吱吱嗚嗚的話，兩人震驚了一會兒。

「這樣太冒險了吧？？」空似笑非笑的看著我，感覺我是在對他開玩笑。

「他就是這種人，不喜歡騙人」

狼野一說完，便慢慢的走出房門，臉上帶著一絲絲的擔憂。空下了床，想要跟上狼野，但是手被蒼狼拉住。

蒼狼有點生氣的說著：「真是的，前天就已經侵犯我了，結果你還想侵犯狼野，你這個人吼……」

「無聊麻，看你全身都有破綻，當然會有想吃掉你的衝動阿，誰知道那個時候巴特大哥突然闖進門，害我無法得逞」空像小孩似的吐了吐舌頭，並回想到那個時候的糗樣，不僅笑了起來。

「拜託……要是沒有巴特長老的話，我早就躺地板了」蒼狼想起了那天，全身又起雞皮疙瘩了起來。

＊＊＊（回想）

 夜晚，『牙』總部裡，有些去站崗、有些去查詢、並收集資料，不過大部分的狼人都在房裡補眠著。

在空跟蒼狼的房間裡，一個坐在椅子上發呆、一個躺在書上看書。

「哈！」一個橘髮的少年打了個大哈欠，雙手跟頭無力的放在桌子上，眼中除了無聊還是無聊。少年無力的說：「好無聊哦……」看著躺在床上看書的室友，蒼狼，投出求救的目光。

「別指望我，去看書、睡覺都隨你」蒼狼看了空一眼後，便又把視線放回書上。

「別這樣說麻，好歹我們也是室友阿」空無趣的說著，但看到了露出結實肌肉的蒼狼，不僅出現了糟糕的念頭 「嘿」了一聲。

蒼狼的第六感開始發警告，讓蒼狼對逼近而來的空警覺了起來，但一切都太晚了……正當蒼狼要起來的時候，空用力的把他壓下去，並給了蒼狼有企圖的笑臉說著：

「還記得我之前在白牙洞穴的時候，所說的一句話嗎？」

「什麼阿？」

「我會吃掉你的」

「…………」蒼狼一聽到空的回答，臉整個紅了起來。

「那我要開動摟」還沒等到蒼狼反應，空就往蒼狼的頸部攻擊，紅潤的舌頭挑逗著蒼狼，雙方的體溫慢慢升高。蒼狼感到不對的時候，便趕緊推掉空的身子，但不知道為什麼，蒼狼完全使不上力，而空收回他的舌頭，「呵呵」的笑著。

「笨蛋，我早就知道了，你完全對這檔事沒輒，既然我都說了，你就乖乖享受吧，小‧蒼‧狼」空的額頭緊貼在蒼狼的下顎。

「你這……！！」蒼狼還沒來得及說完，空就已經開始揉搓暗藏在褲襠裡分身，讓蒼狼完全熱了起來。

「說不出話來了吧？嘿嘿，我這人可是說到做到的呢」空看到蒼狼的表情，不僅更加溫柔的伺候著蒼狼的分身，另一隻手慢慢的撫摸著蒼狼每一塊肌膚，並用他的雙唇堵住了蒼狼，讓蒼狼完全戰敗在空的攻擊下。

兩個身體交纏在一起，製造出更多溫熱的火花，但正當空想要更加深入的同時。

「咿……」門被打開了，而打開的人，正是巴特。

「蒼狼那個………你們…」巴特看著正在做『事』的蒼狼還有空，腦袋完全變成空白……

然而蒼狼一看到巴特，力氣完全回來，並直接推掉原來得逞的空，跳下床，快步走向巴特。

「巴特長老，我們快點走吧……」還沒等到呆滯的巴特回應，蒼狼就極速抓住巴特的手便已光速逃離現場。

「我………是不是妨礙你們啦？」回神的巴特，頗些紅暈的看著蒼狼。

「並沒有，反正快走啦！」蒼狼的臉紅的跟蘋果一樣，口語出現了絲絲害羞的氣息，便又道：「巴特長老，我今晚可以到你的房間睡嗎？」

「為什麼阿？」

「我有點不想回去那裏，就一晚，可以嗎？」蒼狼向巴特投出求救的目光，使的巴特無法拒絕。

「可以是可以，不過你要睡哪？」

「哪裡都可以啦！！」


然而……

「真是的，被他逃了」空嘆了一口氣，但又抹起了一口壞笑，便道：「沒關係，我是不會讓我的獵物逃跑的」舔了舔尖牙，並躺在床上安穩的睡覺。

＊＊＊＊＊

深夜，黑雪微微的飄動著，使的黑夜更加的陰森。

狼野坐在總部的屋頂上，抬頭看著快變成圓型的月亮，眼神是多麼的憂愁。

「狼野？」

突如其來的聲音，讓狼野微些震驚，但是又變回了原先的眼神，其中完全沒有轉過一次頭。

「蒼狼阿？」

「嗯…」蒼狼小聲回應，並坐在他的旁邊，一同看著那圓月，但又找了些機會開口：「在擔心破嗎？」

「還好啦…..但是一切要看他，我也只能祈禱他不會死」

「你真的……就這樣放任他嗎？」蒼狼帶著疑惑的口語說著。

「這也沒辦法阿」狼野對著蒼狼苦笑，並道：「雖然他就這樣，但是……就是因為他有這樣的勇氣，所以我才喜歡他的」

「這樣你就不怕失去他嗎？你不想與他一起生活嗎？」

「誰不想跟自己最愛的人在一起？但要是因為自己的私心而讓他無法自由，這樣我永遠也不能跟他真正相愛」狼野的微笑暗藏了許多苦，讓蒼狼有點想抱住狼野的衝動，但被理智止住了。

但一個身影搶在蒼狼前面，抱住了狼野，而那個人則是空。
「呵呵……看來你比我想像中的還聰明一點」空單手摟著狼野的腰圍，拉到他的身懷，另一隻手輕輕潑弄著狼野的頭髮。

然而狼野並沒有排斥，則是順從的側躺在空的胸口上，讓空頗些驚訝，並抹起了一口壞笑的說著：「不怕我現在侵犯你阿？」頭也慢慢的逼近狼野的臉龐。

「我已經……不想在去爭這些事情，只想好好的休息……」狼野更加貼近空的胸口上，無神的看著前方，讓兩人完全感到奇怪。『這個傢伙是狼野嗎？』

「什麼意思阿？我聽不懂」空拍了拍狼野的背，滿頭問號的看著他。

「破他………可能會死…」

「！！」聽到這個令人擔心的預告的兩人，完全把訝異以及恐懼寫在臉上，這種看似玩笑但感覺完全不像玩笑的言語，讓兩人不知所措了起來。

蒼狼冷靜了下來，用著確認的口語問著：「破會死？」

「嗯…破的死亡率是80％，別忘了我是黑帝斯之鐮的使用者，我可以看到人的死亡時間，或者死亡率，但是我………並不想要這種能力！我的左眼…我的左眼所看到的並不是你們現在的臉，而是死亡的姿態，這樣真的好可怕……」狼野越說越大聲，害怕的眼淚像噴泉似的噴放。

「狼野……」經常以為狼野是最輕鬆自在的人，但是他也附上了一個無法擺脫的詛咒，看到跟自己一樣的蒼狼，不僅慢慢靠近著狼野，抹起一口苦笑的摸撫著狼野的褐髮說：「世界上有很多無可奈何的事情，但你也忍下來了，繼續加油吧！」

「什麼繼續加油阿！」狼野哭紅著臉，對著蒼狼吼著：「破他可是我唯一一個能讓我活下去支柱！自從有了這個該死的死神之眼時，我不停看到每個人的死亡，甚至破的也是…要是破離開我，我完全不能活阿！這個詛咒，這個詛咒讓我看到了白牙弟弟的死亡、Nike長老以及Swift的，還有你們的，真的好痛苦……每天的每天，都要看到……」狼野大聲哭著，而被罵的蒼狼心裡震了一下。

「誰說破會死阿？」空開口，讓其他兩人的注意力放在他身上，而他繼續：「破怎麼可能會死阿？別忘了他可是愛著你呢狼野，他不是答應你了嗎？死也要跟你死在一起，不是還有20％嗎？就對著那20％祈禱吧……」

「但是……」

「別但是了啦」空苦笑著：「破不是一個會食言的傢伙」

狼野頓了頓，原本像要說話，但又塞回去。

「不是還有希望嗎？那就別放棄那個希望，好好的等待著破的歸來吧」蒼狼對著狼野微笑著。

「嗯……那…你們可以在陪我一下下嗎？」

兩人互看了一眼，便一同點頭，說：「整夜都可以！」

狼野繼續靠在空的身上，臉上出現了少許的喜悅，但內心多了點罪惡。

『其實………破的死亡率是…99％………』

＊＊＊＊

在獸人總部裡………

「破，你到底把自己的生命當做什麼？！」阿源用力敲了桌子一下，聲響傳出了房間，而桌子也出現了少許的裂痕。

「我只是覺得這樣的作法應該比較有可信度罷了」破無語氣的說著，腦袋裡完全沒有任何雜念。

「什麼叫做可信度？大哥阿！會死人的耶！」阿源抓住我那寬大的肩膀，用這擔心的眼神看著我：「狼王可是裡面最強的傢伙，跟他挑戰的獸，殘廢算是最好的，更何況是你？！你三兩下就會被他扭斷脖子的……我知道你很想幫助我們，但是你也不能用你的生命來當籌碼阿！」

「告訴你好了……明天的午夜，我這個身子就會變回原來的樣子，在瞞也瞞不過…」

「那喜歡你的人呢？他們該怎麼辦？難道他們要因為你的死而痛苦一生嗎？」阿源一度勸說著，持續說著：「像你這樣的人不多了，要是你死了，連我都會為你傷心」

「不……我無論如何都得幫助你們」

「那也得要你還活著吧？要是你被狼王殺了那請問你要怎麼幫助我們？」阿源感到十分的莫名奇妙的看著破。『到底知不知道自己在做什麼？』

「阿源……你應該也知道，這是唯一個可以得成溝通的辦法吧？」

「我知道啦，可是…」阿源一度想要改變破想法，但是破的食指，輕輕放在原本要開口的阿源的嘴上。

「這是就是我要做的，明天的午夜，請你跟奇克說，帶所有的獸到廣場，盡量別帶小孩，到時候你應該知道我會做出什麼事了吧？」破嚴肅的看著阿源，等到阿源的點頭回應，破便說：「別擔心，我不會死的………只要想要生存下去，我則變為永生不死，嘿嘿，這可是我的座右銘」

「那」喜歡你的人，狼野該怎麼辦？

「什麼？」

「沒事……」不知道為什麼，阿源無法把所有句子講出來，停在『那』，躺在溫暖的床上時，阿源不時刻的在想：『說真的，我為什麼要為這個大笨蛋擔心這麼多阿？這種感覺真是太奇怪了……』


「狼野……………」破看著天上的天花板，臉上不知不覺被眼淚佈滿，心裡想著：『對不起，狼野，有可能………我們無法在一起，但是這是唯一的辦法，希望你能諒解』

在心裡像著狼野道歉著，分明知道狼野永遠不會原諒他，但破還是要是用這個方法。

待續…………

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

新的一章出了，想不到空的老少通吃啊..

我被空吃了..(羞(炸飛

破要跟狼王單挑啊？

真希望破別死啊，不然狼野會被空吃掉的(被打


期待下一章。

----------


## 瀟湘

死亡預知嗎……
很有趣的能力呢？（思）
這樣在思考戰略時
就能用死亡率的變化確認可行性了（想）

是說這死亡率的範圍有限制吧？
不然因為人皆有死，必然是100％……

----------


## Holpless

> 死亡預知嗎……
> 很有趣的能力呢？（思）
> 這樣在思考戰略時
> 就能用死亡率的變化確認可行性了（想）
> 
> 是說這死亡率的範圍有限制吧？
> 不然因為人皆有死，必然是100％……


瀟湘大~ (撲殺) (被打死)

雖然有很多很有趣的地方可以走 但是一切的一切都要看作者瞜~ 

(眾狼: 你就是作者拉!!) 對吼(恍然大悟) (眾狼: = =......)

總之謝謝你的回覆呢^^

----------


## Holpless

> 新的一章出了，想不到空的老少通吃啊..
> 
> 我被空吃了..(羞(炸飛
> 
> 破要跟狼王單挑啊？
> 
> 真希望破別死啊，不然狼野會被空吃掉的(被打
> 
> 
> 期待下一章。


XDD不老少通吃的話 就不抬不高收視錄咩

之後的劇情 我也不知道 腦袋呆滯了 (被打死)

你這樣說.......可是我打到空吃狼野的時候 我原本打得很起勁的說.....算了! 我豁出去了!! (眾狼: 不可以太露骨拉!!!) (被打死)

----------


## Holpless

Ｐａｒｔ　２３　激戰Ｘ差別X死亡

黎明來臨，早起的獸早起，而睡懶覺的獸還在床上打呼，但是……就只剩我完全無法睡著，整天看著那白銀色天花板。

「破…睡不著嗎？」

旁邊的獅獸阿源在旁邊擔心著我，臉上充滿的擔憂，但我完全沒有回應，只是無神的看著天花板。

「嗯…沒事啦，一週不睡也沒事」我微笑的坐起，但是眼神依舊沒變，空虛的眼神……

「那…你要幹嘛？」

「我不知道……去練習吧」

短短的兩句話丟給呆滯的阿源，我自己走出房間，往訓練室前進。

＊＊＊

獸人基地的訓練室與『牙』的相似，使用野地式戰場，用狼式的以一擋百、以百擋千來當訓練項目。

「準備好了嗎？破？」在操縱室裡的阿源，使用麥克風說著，聲音混雜著電波，讓我的耳朵有點不適。

我微微點頭，然而看到回應的阿源便打開了開關，遊戲開始！

練習室非常寬廣，就因為寬廣以及眾多樹林，所以訓練是極為困難，個個角落都出現猛烈的攻擊。

「咻咻！」四面八方出現了數量龐大的迷彩色飛標，乍看之下，完全看不到實體，我把眼睛閉上，用感覺去發現飛標。當最接近我的飛標正要削到我的瞬間，耳朵一動，手迅速的抓到飛標並把飛標當小刀用，打下所有的飛標。高速的判斷力，以及身體所有矯健的機能，把無數的飛標全部打下，途中一直出現飛標互撞的聲響。

手上那凹凸不平的飛標與地上的飛標一同落地，然而當那片飛標彈地騰空的那一刻，潔白的地板上出現了無數個大約5公分寬的洞圍住了我，然而洞飛速噴出數以萬計的黑色飛針以內斜的方向射出，而那些飛針之所以黑，是因為針裡暗藏了可怕的劇毒，但還好他們有解毒劑……

場面極為奇妙，白色殘影與烏黑的影子交纏在一起，我此時才發現，狼人就算到了兩百歲的高齡，但是身體還是持續增強，感覺上狼人經過的歲月會愈來愈強壯，而不是愈來愈衰老。黑針異常的快速，但是在我的眼裡可說是慢的不像話。黑色的數量愈來愈少，而等到黑針不再從黑洞裡飛出的時候，除了我站的地方以外，全部都被黑針佈滿。

『哇靠！100％……這樣的成績只出現在少數幾個人而已，然而破這臭傢伙竟然這麼輕鬆就達成了…』阿源在操縱室旁目瞪口呆著，又心道：『不被狼王打死的機率應該會升高一點……』

「這樣就沒了嗎？」我無語氣的說著，臉上掛著『輕鬆』兩個字，讓阿源完全『囧』掉。

「第二試煉，開始！」阿源按下了按鈕，看著前面危險指數高的爆炸的我。

此時，野地出現了高頻訊的電磁波，耳朵靈敏的我感到有點擾人。等到電磁波消失後，我的周圍出現了好幾個模糊的身影，並慢慢的實體化。

『人類？』我頓了頓，但看到了他們手上的刀劍，便開始警覺了起來。

「阿！！」那些人類開始吼叫了起來，看似在壯大自己的士氣，但並沒有讓我感到一絲的恐懼。他們從四面八方衝了出來，武器的頂部都朝著我來。

「哼…」我朝離我最近的人打起，一顆拳頭打在人類那脆弱的頭骨，破裂的聲音從我打的地方發出，但沒有讓我停止住攻擊，拳頭、手軸、膝蓋都用上了，人體破碎的聲音排回在訓練室內，場面一片血腥。

剩下最後一個人類站在我的面前，但因為恐懼心而逃跑，只可惜我這人對人類是沒有任何慈悲心的，我抓起了那人類的頭並用力捏碎。我把我手上的『垃圾』丟到地上，便用著冷眼抬頭看著在操縱室的阿源說著：「你幹嘛用人類？感覺最後好無聊……」

「沒什麼啦，只是看看你最快能在幾分鐘之後『辦好』而已」阿源聳了聳肩，並又像起了什麼事情似的看著我：「你要去找狼王嗎？正常的時候他現在都還是閒著呢」

「我……」正要答應的時候，右肩膀被一隻手捏住，然而捏住我背的人，是狼之面的我，他輕輕的在我耳邊說：「我要跟你談談，你等等在找狼王」

「等等吧，我有其他的事」我給了另一面的我一個眼神後，便回復阿源。

「哦！那我就先去找阿羽好了，掰摟」阿源跟我揮了手後，便離開了操縱室，留我一個人在野地。

＊＊＊＊

回到了阿源的房間後，我便坐在床上看著站在前面的狼之面的我，並提出問題：「有什麼事嗎？」

「你剛剛………很不錯麻，可以躲開那堆攻擊」他雙手交叉在胸口上，疑似稱讚的口語說著。

「還好啦，不過這得多虧這個身體呢，如果是我原本的身體的話，會很吃力」我漫不經心的說，但要說下一句時，我的眼神銳利的起來：「那你要幹嘛，應該不是為了這個雞毛蒜皮的小事才找我的吧？」

「你這樣……不會太冒險嗎？」他說著。

「也只有這個辦法吧…」我嘆了一口氣，便又道：「了解這個的應該不只有我吧？」我直視著狼面的我，口中帶了點諷刺的味道。

「我也知道，只不過………你到底有什麼辦法去說服狼王呢？」

「你待會兒就知道了，只不過要是我快死的時候，你要幫我打『強心針』哦」我的口語帶了點嬉笑聲，但是他並沒有出現疑惑的眼神。

「可以是可以，但是怕你死阿」

「奇怪了？要是我死的話，你不就可以支配這個身軀了嗎？」我帶了點開玩笑的口氣說著，讓他有點不滿。

「別挖苦我啦，我已經很久沒有出現了，最後一次出現的時候是我保護老爸的時候」他的神情出現了少許的憂傷。

「是嗎？你不想要讓老爸在看到你一面嗎？哥哥？」我挑釁的說著。

「吵死了，那個我已經死了，我現在只是另一面的你，怪也只能怪我不想要你死的太年輕」他不領情的把頭撇一邊，但卻用了擔心的口語繼續說：「你要怎麼跟狼野交待？」

「到時間自然就會想到辦法啦」我抹起了一小口微笑，但幅度並沒有很大。

「別辜負我之前救你的恩情啦」他丟下那句話後，便像沙子一樣的消失在我的眼前。

『到時候在說吧…』眼看著黃昏的到來，彷彿訴說著生命的結束：『我真的會死嗎？』想著這些未知數性的問題我，不知不覺的睡起覺。

＊＊＊＊

圓月慢慢的展開來，然而原本繁忙的科技班以及資料班還有機動班的所有獸都來到了大廣場，原本只有在緊急事件才會使用到的大廣場，如今被所有獸都給擠滿，天花板的微弱燈光，微微的照亮整個大廣場，出現了許許多多的陰影，大概是因為現在快要到午夜的時刻吧。

每個獸都嘰嘰喳喳的說話，都完全搞不清楚為何要來在午夜的時間到大廣場來，連最勤勞的狼獸都更加的不耐煩，還在狼王前大聲的說：「到底有什麼事阿？都已經站在這邊超過１０分鐘了耶！」

然而每個人開始說起話來，但狼王並沒有去理會，只是一直去尋找今晚主角的陰影。

「不好意思，讓大家久等了」

角落的門口出現了銀白毛髮的狼人，雖然嘴上是這麼說沒錯，但是臉並沒有任何道歉的意思。

「你終於來了嗎？」狼王雙手交叉在胸口，口語沈重，以居高臨下的眼神看著我。

我往窗戶外撇了一眼，便又轉到狼王身上，便說：「狼王…你得認真的聽我說，但還得請你等個10秒」

狼王並沒有被我的話感到迷惑，則輕微點頭，好好看著我下一步的把戲。我的心一震，就知道時之牙印要消退時的開始倒數：「9、8、7、6、5、4、3、2」我看了阿源那擔心的臉龐一眼，並數下最後一個數字「1……」

腳底出現了蔚藍色的圖案，然而圖案就像一個時鐘，短針快速的轉動著，從起步的12，瞬間衝到9，然而長針則是瘋狂的轉動著。「咚！咚！」鐘聲在大廣場裡環繞，長針及短針都走回到12，時之牙印裡出現了許多皎潔的白色羽毛朝上微微的飄動，慢慢的覆蓋我的身軀，而當羽毛碰到我的身體時，都會出現微微的波紋，那波紋慢慢的縮小我的身體，漸漸的，漸漸的我的身體變回了原來的大小，除了身上破裂的牛仔褲以外上半身都是赤裸，皎潔亮麗的白髮的紅眼少年，破。

每個獸看到我的真實相貌後，都立刻倒抽一口氣，眼神除了震驚以外沒別的，連原本知道計畫的阿源也震驚了起來，心裡想著：『這下他真的慘了！』十分擔心的看著我，但是肩膀被什麼東西捏了一下，讓阿源轉頭。

「喂！阿源，你是不是早已經知道破是狼人？」聲音微怒的阿羽，狠狠的瞪著阿源，瞪著之前在他面前騙他的阿源，心中出現了打人的衝動。

「對不起啦，但是我們都誤會了狼人了，你就忍耐下來吧」阿源用著堅定的口語說著。

「嗚…誤會！？你在說什麼傻話阿！」壓低怒吼的阿羽用著『你是白痴阿』的眼神看著阿源。

「看就知道了啦！」

「嗚……」被阿源吼了一下的阿羽頓了頓，便聽著阿源的話閉嘴。


現場原先是一片寂靜，但是過了幾分鐘後，怒吼聲開始瀰漫在大廣場裡…

「是狼人！狼人怎麼會在這裡！？」

「跑過來找死是不是阿！？」

「渾帳狼人！」

許許多多的獸，看到眼前的敵人，心中的怒氣都爆發出來。但是狼王依舊沒有出聲，但是他周圍的殺氣開始瀰漫在他的周圍。

「先聽我說！」我大聲的說著，看了看周圍的獸們，便繼續：「其實早在30年前，我們狼人已經沒有跟『翼』的人有任何瓜葛了，我知道這都是狼人們的錯，都是因為我們發現的太晚了，很對不起！」

「你現在說有什麼用阿！！你知不知道那個時候有多少獸死在你們的背叛下！！」一位豹獸狠狠的向我罵道，手用力的指向我。

「我知道，但我就因為要讓你們弄清事實，我們狼人已經與……」我還沒說完，狼王就大聲斥道：「閉嘴！！」每個一聽到狼王的怒吼，每個獸都有不敢在說一句話，但是某些獸還是瞪著我。

「50年了！我們被你們背叛，就算你們在30年前就與『翼』的人無瓜葛，但並不代表我們得原諒你們，我們與你們有將近40年的共識，而你們因為『翼』的花言巧語而背叛我們！」狼王幾乎都用吼的來說，應該是被我這膽大的登場方式給激怒。

「我知道你們不想要原諒我們，但是！人類已經準備要攻過來了，你們無法……」我的話還來不急落下，頭就被狼王那巨大的手掌抓住，並用力的讓我與地板相撞，使的地板出現「轟！」的破碎聲，神經開始警告著大腦，用力的傳達疼痛。

「嗚……」手微微的顫抖，身體因為那強大的衝擊而無法一時回應，然而狼王抓住我的脖子，神速的到達左邊的牆壁，用力的讓我撞上牆壁，牆壁因此出現巨大的龜裂，手用力的掐住我的頸子，眼紅的瞪著我。

「你這個與人類無差別的狼人，並沒有資格得到我們的原諒，也沒有資格得到活著的權力！」狼王低吼著，手幾乎要把我的脖子捏斷。

「嗚嗚…」身上電氣慢慢的上升，白髮微微的豎起，「吱吱」的叫聲徘徊在我的周圍：「護！」話丟下去的同時，狼王便被我所製造的磁場給彈出，手上出現了微微的焦味。

但狼王並沒有因此而驚訝，然而冷靜的看著我，但是眼中還是看的出怒氣的噴放，

「說我沒資格得到原諒也好，說我沒資格活著出去也好，但是說我跟人類是無差別！？你等著去死吧，渾帳」身上的電氣隨著我的怒氣變得愈來愈兇猛，『雷道』的第一輪早已在我的胸口上蓄勢待發，腳尖起，便消失在原地，並神速的在狼王的面前出現，手上纏繞著風與雷，白及黃的攻擊，出現了更大的爆炸聲，因為磁場的排斥，讓我回到原本站的地方。

『糟糕！太過火了』心裡出現了一度的過失，看著眼前的濃煙。

「到底是誰要去死阿？臭小子」尖牙利齒互相摩擦著，殺氣騰騰的狼王毫髮無傷的看著我，眼神發怒著。


「看來狼王並沒有我想像中的不中用麻」我諷刺著，眼神回復原本的冷靜。

他不說話，則是朝我揮拳，我則是選擇不停的閃開，想要找到機會給了他一擊。閃躲戰的途中，狼王給了我一個強而有勁的後旋踢，雖然把手臂當盾牌擋住了攻擊，但是威力讓我往後滑了幾公尺，手臂出現了巨大的瘀青，讓我意識到了狼王的力道。

狼王趁勝追擊的往我揮拳，但我還在2秒的地方發現施術的空隙：「雷之鎖鏈！」我喝道，身上的雷具體化成了具有超過萬以上的伏特的鎖鏈，從我左手飛出，想要把狼王綁住並讓他嚐嚐雷的殺傷力。然而快得逞時，狼王用左手一甩，鎖鏈拳變成了碎片消失在眼前，來不及反應的我，被狼王那強壯有力的手臂撞上腹部，被他用力搬去撞牆，使的牆壁整個粉碎，力道是如此的可怕，被當夾心的我感受到了無法呼吸的痛楚，跪在狼王的前試著去呼吸。

「不是我不中用，而是你不中用」他冷冷的說著，用力朝我的腹部踢去，讓我整個騰空，但好戲還在後頭，狼王瞬間越過成為弓狀的我，但他的拳頭讓我的身體感受到被岩石撞上的感覺，口中的口水從嘴裡咳了出來，並因為了那怪力而撞上了天花板，壓力大道把旁邊的玻璃震破。正要與破玻璃一同掉落的我，背上被手軸用力打下去，其中出現了「咖咖」的骨頭聲，彷彿脊椎的斷裂聲。

但是攻擊並沒有結束，他用手指轉了轉我的身子，讓我身體朝上，他用力的朝我的腹部打去，讓我更快接觸地面，然而被打到的腹部撞上地面時，因為反彈而微微騰空，但是狼王用力的朝騰空的腹部給了一記後跟踢，讓我整個身體貼在地面，地面無法承受那巨大的壓力而整個下陷了好幾十公尺，然而我的手指微微的顫抖著，嘴角流著鮮紅的血液，場地出現了濃重的沙塵，「轟轟」的下陷聲與我的疼痛在我的腦中蔓延，讓我感受到前所未有的壓力。

「還真頑強阿」狼王慢慢的爬起，像看著瀕臨死亡的動物一樣的看著我：「一般正常的情況，應該在空中就結束了，結果你竟然還活著，讓我有點訝異」


空氣無法傳送到體內，大部分的肋骨都斷裂、脊椎移位、四肢脫臼，現在我的已經是一個廢人，只能眼睜睜的任他宰割。

「你們就跟人類一樣，只不過強了點而已」但又聽到了那擾人的聲響，我用力的睜開眼睛，身上的電氣又增加，成為了一個半圓形磁場，然而磁場裡的電氣猛力排斥狼王，把狼王震飛，同時也破壞了一些器具，但是狼王並沒有得到任何嚴重傷害，只在著地的地方看著我。

「吵死了吵死了吵死了！」我大吼著，腹部出現了第二輪，手腕上出現了鎖鏈才纏繞在四肢，此時不是只有單單一隻手被雷包裹著，而是四肢都變成了雷之爪，看來在訓練場做的所有訓練都到家了：「二輪‧滅‧雷獸身！」

我慢慢的從粉碎的地板裡走出，眼神異常的銳利，看似被雷包裹的關係由所變化。「我一定要把你的臭嘴打到說不出話來」說大話的我，狠狠的瞪著狼王，兩顆虎牙因為雷之能量而變成了劍齒。

我與狼王開始了肉搏戰，雷獸爪雖然沒有準去打到他的身體，但是爪的電氣出現了微微的電氣，讓狼王身上出現一點點燒傷。

『他那到底是什麼身體？通常被我的電氣傷到的人，應該會有嚴重燒傷，但是他居然只有那點……』你一拳我一爪的肉搏戰，絞盡腦汁的分析著狼王的破綻，但是他的破綻可說是少的發慌。

「難道就只有這點能力？」他趁我一時大意，拳頭用力的打上我的臉頰，讓我又飛去撞牆，使的牆壁又出現了少許的血跡及龜裂的跡象，我的臉也出現了紮實的拳印。

「雷爪擊！」我迅速跳起來，向空氣揮出一爪，雷瞬間凝結成五道雷刃衝向狼王，但是狼王手一甩，「啪！」的一聲雷刃都被打散，但在其中我發現了一個左腰空檔便消失在原處，但在同時，狼王腳下出現了五芒星式的『雷』之印，強大的雷擊由下往上的衝出，無法計算的伏特淹沒了狼王。我瞬間來到在『雷』之印上，強制騰空的狼王，用左手抓住右手，增加了右手爪子的電氣以及大小，吼道：「雷霸！」右手爪子等到我的信號，跳上空中，爪子伸進雷擊，爪子用力的從狼王腹部到胸口留下了五大道爪痕。

狼王看似不妙，便把我的爪子當立足點，跳出了『雷』之印，身上的五道血痕污染了他那身烏黑亮麗的黑毛髮。

此時每個獸都目瞪口呆的看著狼王的傷口，心道著：『狼王那金剛不壞的鐵身體居然被那小子給抓破了！』看到我的實力的那些獸，完全倒抽一口氣，看著自己尊敬的狼王被一個看起來不怎麼樣的小子給抓傷了。

『這怎麼可能！！』看著狼王那淺傷口，我完全說不出話來：『應該把他大分八塊了阿，怎麼只有那樣呢？他的身體………難道真的是金剛不壞？！』

狼王絲毫沒有去在意那五道傷，無溫的開口：「我讓你見識見識什麼才是威力吧」話一落下，拳頭快速向我揮去，但是變為雷獸之身的我，儘管在快的攻擊，對我來說都是慢！我輕鬆的用手掌接住每顆猛速的拳頭，現場對我似乎有點利。

但聽到狼王的冷笑聲，讓我完全緊繃起來，但太遲了……他化身為五個分身，每一顆拳頭正中胸口、腹部、左右腰、最用力的一拳則打在我的臉上，而那威力就像被萬頓的大石頭快速的打在我的身上，身上一直出現骨頭斷裂、骨折的聲響，又撞上了一道牆便慢慢滑下去，就算是雷獸之身的我，也無用武之地的攤在地上，身上出現了大小不依的瘀青，嘴裡大量吐著鮮血。

「能跟我打到這裡，你已經算很強了呢，破……只不過我也只能讓你在這裡畫下休止符了」狼王升起拳頭，拳頭被看似金牙印的環繞印纏繞著，那個時候…我發現了一個驚人的事實。一個是我要死了，另一個是狼王是………一拳揮下「轟轟！」一聲，身體彷彿粉碎，後面的牆整個毀壞，停止呼吸的我，已經到了死亡邊界。

看著沒有生氣的我，狼王又看了看拳頭上的血跡，心裡道著：『結束了………』

＊＊＊＊

「嗚哇！！」

一個叫聲劃破了『牙』基地的寂靜，發聲的男孩摸著自己的右眼，臉色極為蒼白，並不是區區一個惡夢造成的。

「怎麼了！？狼野？」睡在旁邊的蒼狼直接跳下床，看著臉色蒼白、眼神恐懼的少年。

「怎麼啦？」睡在蒼狼旁邊的空也被狼野的叫聲弄醒，手輕柔著眼睛。

「破他…破他…」顫抖的聲音，從狼野的口中出現，另一隻手緊抱著自己，全身發著過多的冷汗。

「！！」兩個狼人一聽到狼野斷斷續續的死亡預報，立刻排除睡意，換來了兩眼發楞的神情。

「不要阿阿阿阿阿阿！」狼野慘叫著，眼袋的淚水向瀑布一樣的流出，被詛咒的右眼看到了自己喜歡的人死亡的模樣。

＊＊＊＊

每個人看到了被狼王打敗的對手，就算是恨之入骨的敵人，但是看到了身上的內外傷而不忍卒睹。

阿源看著毫無呼吸跡象的我，目瞪口呆的冷楞著，腦海一片空白。破………死了？

待續………

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

阿阿...破死了，主角換狼野啦?

萬一狼簾知道破死了，他應該會把獸人全殺光吧...

狼王好強呢。

期待下一章。

----------


## Holpless

> 阿阿...破死了，主角換狼野啦?
> 
> 萬一狼簾知道破死了，他應該會把獸人全殺光吧...
> 
> 狼王好強呢。
> 
> 期待下一章。


那有這樣順位替換的阿= =

他都看到了 還萬一哩XDD

狼王不強破是死不了的(思)

----------


## 徒聖

算不錯 只不過.....感覺上你好像很想讓主角死= = 

看了四牙的戰鬥 還不錯 但是看到破跟狼王的戰鬥 感覺你一直讓狼王開外掛.........

你是澳洲留學生麻??  因為總覺得你的文筆 都有點停在一些一樣的字  這自己是一個無聊建議 啦 如果你想要更加進步你的文筆 你可以去看看他人的小說 

只是一個小小的建議 

PS: 狼王拳頭是什麼做的? 打碎了這麼多牆壁 都不痛?

----------


## Holpless

Ｐａｒｔ　２４　悲傷Ｘ雷帝Ｘ認真

血紅色的圓月高高掛在天上，讓人有種恐懼、絕望的感覺。而在『牙』裡，出現了一陣騷動………

「阿阿阿阿阿阿！放我走！我要殺了他們！」血紅的雙眼顯示著無限的殺氣，就像從地獄裡殺出來的怪物，可望再次嘗到鮮血一樣的怒吼著，然而那令人恐懼萬分的怪物氣息，正從一位拿著鐮刀的少年狼野所釋放出來的。

「等等阿狼野！不可以阿！」身旁的空及蒼狼，使勁全力抓住著怒火滿身的狼野。

「我要殺了他們！他們殺了破，我一定要殺了他們！」失去理智的狼野，向著前方亂吼著。

「啪！」門用力的被打開，從門口出現著狼鐮以及四牙的長老們，臉上推積著不解跟擔心。「怎麼啦？」帶頭的狼鐮開口著，不解的看著失控的狼野。

「撐……不住啦！」空無法拉住四面亂衝的狼野，便失了手，旁邊的蒼狼因為又增加了壓力而一起放開。

「阿阿阿阿！」狼野殺紅眼的向前衝，手裡鐮刀更添加他的危險度，「滾開！」他大吼，鐮刀隨著狼野的怒火，揮砍的幅度愈來愈大，往前方的四牙以及狼鐮砍去，想要殺掉擋在他前方的狼人。

「嗚嗚！」，「！！」……現場的所有人完全不敢相信眼前的場景。

狼鐮從狼野空隙跑進，便緊緊的抱住狼野，但那炙熱如炎的鐮刀進入了狼鐮腰間，鮮紅的血液從腰裡灑出，傷口是致命性的嚴重，但還是沒讓狼鐮放手。

「夠了，狼野…」狼鐮緊抓著懷裡亂動的狼野，炎熱的鐮刀繼續伸入他的體內，瀕臨死亡的氣息慢慢的聚集在狼鐮周圍，想要帶走狼鐮的靈魂。

「我來幫…，哇阿！」原本要把鐮刀拔出狼鐮體內鐮刀的空，被毫無預警的地獄溫度燒到，手心有著嚴重的燒傷。

「舜，幫一下」狼鐮微弱的出著聲，看來所有的體力都用在制伏懷裡失控的狼人。

「嗯」舜轉向空，「空，給我一下你的翡翠」

「嗚…哦！」空原本要提出疑問，但因為看到快進入危險狀態的狼鐮便把疑問吞回去，把繫在頸部的蔚藍翡翠給了自己的師父。

舜迅速打開腰間的水瓶，舜用個手勢，水便快速的撲向狼鐮的傷口。但不可思議之既，水還沒碰到傷口就突然蒸發，讓大家頓了頓。

「這麼頑固阿？」舜並沒有失色，而是把水緊緊纏繞在翡翠上，過不了幾分鐘，舜抓緊翡翠並用力向傷口打去，然而水並沒有因此而蒸發，而是進入了狼鐮體內，使用翡翠的力量去治療。

過不了幾分鐘，翡翠出現了刺眼的青綠色光芒，彷彿告訴著我們治療的效率。看到緩慢回復元氣的狼鐮，大家不僅鬆了一大口氣。

狼鐮靜靜的看著慢慢靜下來狼野，在他懷裡哭泣著，「破死了…破死了…怎麼辦…到底該怎麼辦？」

「是嗎…破……死了嗎？」狼鐮無神的說著，拍了拍狼野的背。

『怎麼辦……，狼鐮哥他會…』空回想起以前狼鐮暴走的兇猛神情，便緊張嚥了嚥口水。

『破……你死了嗎？』

＊＊＊＊

破碎的大廣場，聚集在旁觀戰的獸們，有些不敢正眼看著被狼王打死的敵人、有些則是給狼王一點緊急治療。但除了他們以外，只剩阿源直瞪著毫無生氣的我，但又緊閉著雙眼，內心攪弄著後悔與感傷的心道：『要是我去阻止他的話，他就不會死的這麼慘了…』雙手緊緊的握著，鋒利的爪子刺進了手掌，少許的血慢慢的地落在灰塵滿面的地板。

「阿源……」旁邊的虎人阿羽抓著阿源的肩膀，視為同情的看著再次失去同伴的朋友。

而在獸人們正要回去的同時，雙眼無神、心臟沈睡的屍體旁，出現了一個身影，狼之面的我。

「被打的夠慘了呢…」他搔了搔頭髮，表前有點難為的看著我，便繼續說：「好啦，老哥我就破例幫你啦，可要謝謝我哦」他雙手合併的說著。接著他的全身開始出現了銀白的光芒，慢慢的，他慢慢變成一顆微小的小光球，便進入我的身體。

「沒事吧？狼王」旁邊醫治全身傷痕的狼王的獸們，帶的擔心的神情說著。

「沒什麼…嗚…」原本要微笑回復的狼王，心裡不知道被什麼震了一下，感受到了強大的力量從我的身體裡傳來。他轉頭，用著連螞蟻都聽不到的聲音說：「有這可能嗎？」

一看到狼王那訝異的臉色，每個獸不僅個個緊張的看著倒地的我。我的身體開始亂動了起來，像是被電到一樣，伏特完全占滿全身，沒有生氣的雙眼，像是魂魄回來似的，瞳瞳有神，嘴巴深深的吸了一口氣。破我…復活了！

「怎麼可能！？」，「不會吧？」，「這傢伙是怪物嗎！？」看到我再次站起的獸們都大吃一驚的看著我，嘴裡念念有詞。

「還真頑固阿」臉色再次嚴肅的狼王一句落下，便直接出現在我的面前，把剛復活的我拉去撞一道牆。強健的手用力掐著我的脖子，眼睛被白髮遮住，感覺起來我跟死的一樣，只是剛剛站起來罷了：「這就讓你下地獄」另一支手揚起，金色的光芒又再次纏繞在狼王的拳頭上，便用力轟向我的臉。

當臉快被拳頭攻擊到的瞬間，身上的雷電瞬間跑出：「三輪……開…」在雷衝出的同時，附在身體裡的哥哥快速的說著。

雷電像是又被注入了強大的力量，瞬間製造出魄力至極的磁場，把狼王彈飛，而後面的牆壁也因為磁場而崩落。身上的雷是以前完全不能比，周圍的碎石塊因為哥哥釋放的電氣而慢慢與地面分離，進入無重力空間，他往左邊的雷刃撇了一眼，便又把視線轉回單腳跪著的狼王，狼王的毛髮出現了少許的焦黑。

「好久不見呢，奇克」哥哥的聲音有點沈重，眼神像是在看著自己好友一樣。

狼王則是感到相當的疑惑，為什麼早已知道自己的敵人，還要這樣寒暄？但是看著對方那頗些熟悉的雙眼，不僅有點動搖。

「你好像還沒想起我是誰吧？這也不能怪你…」哥哥輕笑了一下，便順手拉出兩把雷刃，往前方丟去。兩把雷刃以順時針方向在空中轉動著。

哥哥手一震，兩把雷刃刀尖向前、刀後向後的停止住，此時他輕語：「久違了………雷帝」眼睛大大的睜開，雙手用力向前伸展，兩把雷刃中間出現了許多大小不一的雷電聯繫著。我把手放在雷電的上方，慢慢的滑過去，途中滑過的地方，雷電變成了銀白色的刀身。

等到手到了刀尖，另一手在刀身的頭邊握住，然而出現了金黃色的刀柄慢慢聯繫著刀身，銀白的刀身上出現了一條歪七扭八的金黃線條直到刀尖。我拿起那把與我身高相似的刀刃甩了甩，出現了「呼呼」的聲音，他抹起一口露出尖牙的壞笑輕語著：「雷之衣」另一隻手拍在他胸口上，藍色的雷電由前往後的浮現，「吱吱」的聲響徘徊在雷電上，由雷做成的藍色帶帽斗蓬，覆蓋了哥哥的全身。

「是你！！」狼王一看到我的新服裝，目瞪口呆的看著我：「雷！！」

「哦，你那笨腦袋也會有聰明的時候阿？」哥哥諷刺的說著，壞笑始終沒有消退。

「切，你變得可真多阿，看來你退步了呢」狼王跟著諷刺回去，並接著說：「原本是高齡狼人的你，現在居然是一個乳臭未乾的臭小鬼」

「那個我已經死了，如今我已經與這個世界沒有任何瓜葛」被稱為雷的哥哥無奈的笑了幾聲，眼神銳利了起來，手中的巨刃「呼！」的一聲，刀尖對準狼王，繼續說：「但是你差點把我弟弟推入地獄，這可是會要了你的命呢，奇克」

「哼，說什麼傻話？」狼王抹起一口壞笑說著。

「狼王…請問雷是？」旁邊不了解狀況的女貓獸說著，紅暈的看著狼王那威嚴滿面的臉蛋。

「他是…狼人領導者狼鐮的兒子，雷，也就是第六牙『雷之牙』的開導者」狼王回答著，並又繼續跟我交談：「我可不知道你有弟弟呢，雷」

「說來話長，等到我把你打到跪地求饒後，我在跟你說個明白吧」哥哥說起了大話，身上的雷電變得更加強大，彷彿在跟狼王挑釁。

「那就來吧！」狼王說著，便消失在原地，但又憑空出現在雷的身後。超過頓的力道衝向他的背，刀一揮，「鏮！」一聲，拳頭與刀面相撞，雷電因為衝擊力而向後噴放著。哥哥向後跳了一大格，站穩腳步便開始發佈攻擊訊號，狼王也毫不猶豫的向他攻擊，攻擊與閃躲的速度一樣，只能看到兩條殘影一下分離一下交會，交會時出現「鏮鏮！」的撞擊聲。

在旁觀看的阿源，完全不敢相信自己的眼睛，神情彷彿灌滿了希望，在心裡高興大喊著：「破你太神了！」

＊＊＊＊

「嗚！」躺在狼鐮懷裡的狼野，心裡震了一下，原本絕望的無神臉龐，心裡湧出了希望的泉水，高興的大叫著：「破他活過來了！！！」每個人都對這個新聞感到大吃一驚，尤其是狼鐮。

「是嗎！？這是真的嗎？」空高興的看著掛著笑容的狼野問著。

「嗯！」

「太好了！！」空開心的叫著，旁邊的蒼狼也露出了微笑。

『加油阿！破！』狼鐮往窗外的夜景看著，祈禱著自己的兒子能就平安。

『原來狼鐮的兒子個個都是那種死裡逃生的怪物阿…』四牙們一聽到這個接近不可思議的新聞，都出現了同樣的念頭……


＊＊＊＊

激戰的兩個影子向後推了幾步，哥哥壓低了身軀，身體往前斜了點；空著的手指像蜻蜓點水似的放在刀面，周圍的電氣慢慢向後噴放著，半蹲著身子便衝出，朝狼王來個刺擊。

「太小看我啦！」狼王握緊的左拳，蓄勢待發的等待著那十分明顯的攻擊。

「碎雷二」哥哥輕語，正要與狼王相撞的他頓時消失在狼王的面前，而狼王的左右方在他消失的瞬間出現了兩個分身，以相同的姿勢刺向狼王的左右腰間。

正要刺中時，狼王的雙手抓住了刀尖，阻擋了攻擊。但是攻擊並沒有完結！哥哥瞬身來到狼王空著的大胸膛，右拳聚集著高伏特的雷壓，便紮實的打在狼王那結實的腹部，電氣向後噴放，被威力百倍的拳頭打上的狼王，而狼王便以弓型的狀態撞上了後方的牆壁，並頗些吃力的半蹲著，身後的牆壁出現破碎的跡象。

哥哥從後面跳了一格，分身變回了刀刃並飛回他的手上，雷把刀放在肩上，得意的笑著說：「看來你退步了呢奇克！當王當太久，不積極練習了嗎？」

「哼…還沒結束呢，臭雷」奇克的語氣令觀戰的獸們都一頭霧水，明明恨狼人恨之入骨的狼王，嘴上居然出現小幅度的微笑。

之後，狼王先起步消失在原地，而哥哥也跟著消失。中間便又出現了兩個交纏的身影，一聚一散的出現「鏮鏮」的撞擊聲。

等到影子散開的瞬間，哥哥往上跳，讓身體倒掛在空中，刀順手插入天花板，讓自己蹲在天花板上。「雷擊」哥哥張開手，電流聚集到他的手心上，便放射出去。雷擊打在便穿破了地板，快速逼近狼王；灰塵向後飛散，增添了雷擊的士氣。

狼王像風車似的往後翻轉，而擊在終點出現了爆炸，而狼王僥倖逃離了爆炸的魔手。但在狼王站穩腳的同時，哥哥瞬間在空中突破爆炸造成的濃煙，藍銀交雜的雷電交纏在後身，刀尖在後，準備要把狼王的首級砍下。

但狼王並沒有因此而退縮，則是找出了身體的破綻攻擊，而快得逞時，雷消失在狼王眼前。「碎雷三」狼王一聽到那頗似回音的口語，趕緊壓低自己的身子，同時雙手交叉擋住了身體的要害。而正如狼王所料，身後出現了三個哥哥的身分，刀刃猛速攻擊狼王的左右腰間，以及寬大的背。「鏮！」黃色的光環環繞在狼王的腰間，擋下了危險的攻擊，狼王呼了一口氣。而在同時，哥哥瞬間出現在狼王面前，並用力刺向雙手的交叉點。

「哼」狼王冷笑，身體一震，周圍出現金色的光芒：「壓爆！」狼王雙手用力甩開，大肆咆嘯著。同時哥哥感受到強大的力量從狼王身上出現，轟！」他被巨大的壓力所排斥，分身也因為沈重的壓力而變成了電氣回到『雷帝』身上。

被排斥的哥哥側身轉動著，背部在途中撞了兩次地板，地板分別出現了兩個大大的龜裂，便又撞上了後方的牆壁，整個身體縮在撞破的洞裡；關節都帶有不輕的擦傷，臉色沈重了起來，呼吸的幅度也變大，但是哥哥臉上又下意識的帶出小幅度的微笑。

『破，你還聽的到嗎？』哥哥向心裡呼叫著我，眼睛依然盯著停頓的狼王，便繼續呼叫：『破，你聽的到嗎？』

『嗚……什麼？』哥哥身旁出現了相同的影子，影子慢慢清楚了起來，而那影子是從沈睡裡甦醒的我。

『很好破，現在把我說的話都記起來』哥哥一聽到我的聲音，高興了一下，但語氣依然沈重：『現在的我啟動了第三輪跟奇克局勢是相同的，而那笨蛋正好給了我兩分鐘休息，而這兩分鐘，我得快速的告訴你第三輪的主教功能』

『等等…狼王是一個聰明的傢伙，怎麼會給你兩分鐘休息？』

『因為那笨蛋用了『壓爆』這種會暫止身體機能的大招，所以才會給我時間』

『怎麼可能？竟然是大招，怎麼還會用在那不穩定的時刻呢？』我完全不解的看著哥哥，身體的所有動作也跟哥哥一樣，不得自我行動。

『你去問那大笨蛋阿，幹嘛問我？總之我得告訴你第三輪才行』他一臉好笑的看著我，便繼續訴說。

哥哥說，『雷道』三輪是與武器作為力量媒介，把將近三分之二的力量注入武器上，讓武器更加強大。雖然『雷帝』是殺傷力、破壞力、重量是無懈可擊，但是副作用是只要被攻擊，身體就會承受將近10倍的力量，不管是誰都會死在那個副作用上。而哥哥他發明了可以抵制那副作用的『雷之衣』，不但可以抵制副作用，還可以提昇自身的速度、跟攻擊的力量。而維持『雷帝』跟『雷之衣』的電氣對我現在來說非常吃力。加上『雷之衣』可以使出『雷步』這個提高腳力的招數。


『哼，因為體能限制跟身體帶傷的情況下，我才會這麼狼狽，哀…也只能說你跟奇克的差距太大了』哥哥毫不留情的說著，傷人的每個字化成了刀，狠狠桶進我的身上，絕望的黑線條跑了出來。

但看到了哥哥銳利的雙眼，不僅跟著往前看。狼王站起來了，但他的樣子有點狼狽，狼王狐疑的看著哥哥說：「你幹嘛等我阿？那可是最佳的時機呢」

「只是休息罷了，反正有很多時間可以揍你」哥哥挑釁的說著，並慢慢的從洞裡睜開，離開了洞，拍了拍袖子上的砂石。

「哈哈！跟你打只能以過癮才能形容吧，在讓我好好享受吧！」狼王說著說著，金黃色的光圈交叉在狼王的左右間，金黃色的狼眼變得微紅，紅潤的舌頭舔著尖牙，獵殺的慾望從心頭裡衝出並佔滿了全身。

『這傢伙認真了呢』哥哥舉起『雷帝』，冷靜的看著狼王的動作，但我可以感覺到哥哥那股想與狼王廝殺慾望。

我看著狼王的雙眼，沒把握的問：『狼王是狼人吧？』

哥哥看了我一眼，但又轉回狼王：『你為什麼認為他是狼人？』

『他的眼睛、他的力量、跟那金黃色的光芒…』

『噓！』哥停止了我的回答，繼續說：『奇克是狼人的事實不可以公開哦，要成為我跟你的小秘密哦』聲音平淡，眼神專注於狼王，但是在他給我的感覺上好像要是我說的話，會被他殺掉樣子…

此時，哥哥的眼神變得異常的殺氣騰騰，一種我好像有看過的眼神，完全沒有溫度，但使人畏懼。

電氣隨著安靜的哥哥慢慢降低電流的幅度。漸漸的，只有少許的電流此起彼落的環繞在哥的身上。他慢慢的把與『雷之衣』聯繫在一起的帽子蓋住白髮，使的神情更加的陰森恐懼，連在旁的我都感受的到，寂靜又危險的氣息與排回在身上的殺氣交雜在一起，與那令人毛骨悚然的雙眼。

兩個狼人的殺氣毫不退讓的排斥著對方，此時！狼王先功，力道十足的拳頭打在傷痕滿面的地板，出現了一陣壓力，突飛猛進的衝向哥哥面前，帶著沙塵和碎石，向著原封不動的哥哥咆嘯著。

哥哥並沒有出現一絲恐慌，只是慢慢的舉起『雷帝』，蓄勢待發的看著那威力十足的風暴。等到風暴愈來愈接近，哥哥才有所動作；刀尖與刀柄互換，空著的手掌輕輕擦過面對自己的刀身，身體微蹲，歪七扭八的線條開始發光。風暴離哥哥不到百尺，半徑2尺長的藍色牙印陣圍住了哥哥，陣裡面出現震撼萬分的電流從中跑出，『雷帝』那條金黃色的條紋因此而更加的明亮，哥哥持續等著風暴更加的接近。「超電氣磁場！」哥哥喝道！『雷帝』向上舉起，周圍的電流更加強大，『雷帝』則更加的明亮並交雜著更強的電流。

在旁觀戰的我完全說不出話來，這種電流量，不是自己可以操控的，但是哥哥他卻十分熟練的把輸入量達到最高的境界。我可以完全感覺的到，哥哥那無與倫比的高強實力，已經不是可以用強這個字去形容了，果然是第六牙的開導者，雷，第一個訓服雷電的狼人。

哥哥身體出現了震動的跡象，刀尖向上使勁向風暴面前砍下，然而轟向哥哥的風暴在瞬間爆開，原先夾帶在風暴裡的石塊，被暗藏在『雷帝』裡的電擊所包裹，焦黑如碳的攤倒在一旁。

而狼王在風暴散開的同時衝向哥哥，表情絲毫沒有任何猶豫，以可以毀掉一座山的力道揮向我的臉，但打到的…並不是本體而是分身，本體的他早已在狼王的身後，離地不到幾米的刀尖上滴著鮮血，而地上早已出現了一攤血水。

那種速度已不能用瞬間來形容了，狼王的胸口有道驚心動魄的刀傷，從右胸到左腹，左右腰間以及肩膀都出現了駭人的傷口，而那些刀傷都是哥哥的傑作，在那冷酷無溫的眼神，跟那致命的刀法，與之前的他截然不同。

「這可是第一次被砍的這麼痛快阿！」狼王轉頭看著身後散發危險氣息的白髮少年，嘴巴向下彎起，尖牙露出。

「還沒結束呢」哥哥冰冷的說著，再次舉起『雷帝』，消失在原地，憑空出現在狼王的眼前，眼看秒準心房的刀尖被狼王單手接住，但那只是障眼法，狼王身上又出現了一道刀傷與之前的傷口交叉，血液灑了出來，再度染紅了那烏黑的毛髮，但狼王絲毫不去在意那驚人的傷口，則用空著的手製造出『空壓』彈飛了他，讓狼王與哥哥拉出一點距離，看來那些傷口起了些效果，消耗狼王大半的體力並增添狼王的疲勞。


看來這個戰鬥會更加的精采，待續…………

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

恩，破的哥哥發威了，看來狼王有的受了

滿好奇的，如果在場的獸人知道自己的狼王是狼人的話...

不知道會有哪種反應？

期待下章。

----------


## Holpless

> 恩，破的哥哥發威了，看來狼王有的受了
> 
> 滿好奇的，如果在場的獸人知道自己的狼王是狼人的話...
> 
> 不知道會有哪種反應？
> 
> 期待下章。


哥哥雷要發威瞜~~~ 好期待呢 (你不就是作者嗎= =...)

科科科  我覺得那樣會有趣耶 (尖笑中) (眾狼:　果然腹黑的人 不只有空= =+)

----------


## 空

.

----------


## Holpless

Ｐａｒｔ　２５最後之決Ｘ暴走紫雷Ｘ哥哥身世

破碎的廣場舞台，地板不是如往的平坦，牆壁出現了數量驚人且大小不依的破洞，早已成為了蜂窩，彷彿有龐大數量的流彈及火藥掃過整個大廣場。而在這舞台裡，哥哥以及奇克，面對面著對方，釋放著可怕的殺氣。

「操雷‧迅雷疾風步」穿著連帽斗蓬的哥哥，白髮被帽子遮住，血紅的雙眼增加了多分陰影，令人更加的顫慄。

哥哥前跳一小格，「咻」的一聲消失在廣場裡。

然後，廣場開始出現少許的雷電憑空出現且讓聚集點的地板出現了焦黑的現象。漸漸的，雷電出現的愈來愈頻繁，雖然在旁怒吼著，卻並沒有進行攻擊。

『哥，你在幹嘛？』速度超過音速的哥哥，只有我可以看到他的動作，神情非常不解，與他的冷酷臉龐截然不同。

「迅雷疾風步……，是增加自己的士氣、攻擊準確度、敵手緊張、以及腳力的活力，所以你可以發現，每個我踩出的雷，火花完全不超過1秒半，為了讓我的勝算高一點」哥哥開口，但視野並沒有轉向我。

此時，我的腦子出現了一句話：『聲東擊西？』

哥哥微笑的看著我，便回答：「沒錯，這就是狼的奧義，聲東擊西、抓準時機攻擊，這可是在考驗耐心呢，考驗狼人最好優點」

雖然大家因為太快而無法看見，但與其說哥哥在跑步，不如說他在跳舞，完美的跳躍、空翻、轉身，身體柔軟自如的舞動著，要不是因為哥哥的時間與大家的完全不同，不然每個人都會看到一場令人讚嘆表演，只不過他挑舞的姿勢大部分都以手來當立足點，頗為稀奇…

『這就是人類所謂的街舞，』他打趣的說著，踩出的每一步都出現雷的火花，每個爆出的火花彼此不超過10公尺。他發現我那疑惑的眼神，便解釋他剛所說的話：『以你的身材，應該沒那力氣做出我的風，加上…誰說狼人不懂怎麼跳街舞的阿？』要是哥哥可以露出他的影子，應該會引大家感到奇怪，在你死我活的戰鬥上，你在旁邊跳舞？任誰都覺得怪異。

『是嗎……』我在旁乾笑了幾下，完全不知道現在的哥哥到底是認真還是嬉戲…

『記住，現在我所做的動作，都是在柔軟身體，畢竟…你的身體實在是太僵了，需要好好的活動筋骨，嘿嘿』大幅度的微笑、朝氣的眼神…拜託！你剛剛的殺氣跑那去啦？！

『嗚…嗯…』我完全不知道該怎麼去回答，一臉疑惑的看著他。

『別感到怪異，要是眼神太僵，身體也會落後，不過………』哥哥聲音還是一樣沈重，我的注意力拉回到他身上：『這也是為了閃躲狼王的攻擊，看著…』他一說完，『雷帝』亮了一下，場地的『腳步聲』加倍化，可見哥哥有東西要給我看。

聽到『腳步聲』加倍了起來，狼王的耳朵拍動了一下，身軀依舊原地站著，彷彿等待著一個時機，周圍的壓力大到能讓人窒息。

此時！腰身一轉，左拳隨著轉的力量向後揮出，拳頭因為碰到物體而減慢了速度，一個身影被狼王攔截，因為拳頭的攔截，身體以弓的形狀懸空，「瞌咖！」清脆的破碎聲響從腹部裡傳來，眼神死氣沈沈的向前看，死亡布滿著全身。

狼王放下了手，讓身軀跌落在地上，但『腳步聲』持續在廣場裡打造著雷的節拍，並沒有因此而停止……

「你的小把戲還要持續多久？」狼王冷哼了一下，斜眼看著周圍瀰漫著死亡氣息的身軀，「吱吱！」的聲響出現在那身軀上，便以雷電的形體消失在這個廣場裡。

在旁觀看著我，身心不僅抖了幾下，哥哥往我身上喵了一眼並開口：「之所以我為什麼不靠近奇克，是因為他的拳頭可以一擊殺死我，不管我有沒有加強我的防護，他的攻擊依然不會減弱」

『怎麼可能呢？』一想像到這種驚人的力量，不僅讓我有點慶幸，現在跟他打的不是我。

「『壓領域』，可以讓他的拳頭因為領域而瞬間提高破壞力，然而…他所破壞的，並不是骨頭而是各個關節裡的筋」哥哥持續講解著，向後跳一下並向左跳：「他攻擊的落點，大部分會集中於腹部或胸口，把壓縮在拳頭裡的壓打進你的身體裡，被解放的壓力可以整個拉斷你所有的筋，這比斷腿還可怕，一輩子都恢復不了，雖然…領域的範圍小，但是你攻擊的時候要三思」

『嗯…』我嚥口口水，身體與哥哥一同翻身，雙手作為支撐點；用腰身的力量向左轉動，雙腳打開並隨著左旋的力量轉動著，周圍的電氣與我們共舞，而我……感受到其他電氣出現便徘徊在各個角落，並讓『腳步聲』瞬間增加了士氣，咆嘯聲也更加的強大，哥哥這個姿勢原來另有企圖。

『拋…』他向後空翻，電氣從底下噴出，便消失…

『什麼？』我不解的想著哥哥剛剛講的字。

『街舞裡Breaking的一種…，我把他改造成製造分身的一個招式，你可以學哦』他漫不經心的回答我的問題。

『是…是嗎？』我嘴角抽搐著，心裡在想…他也太對自己有信心了吧？


狼王再次聽到囂張的『腳步聲』，身體慢慢壓低，手指隨著從外吹來的風輕浮著，眼睛輕閉著。

利眼一開！時間彷彿被調慢，四面八方出現分身，大膽的在狼王的『壓領域』拔刀，分身的臉龐跟哥哥一樣，露著虎牙的向狼王砍去。

狼王身體震了一下，身體移動速度加倍，腰身向左轉，身體擦過刺過來的刀尖；右拳隨著離心力增加了點力道，拳頭紮實的擊中分身的腹部，分身就向失去主力的傀儡一樣的倒在地上，並變回了電氣消失在原地。

其他分身並沒有因此而停止攻擊，各個都往狼王的破綻刺去，但是狼王的如意算盤並沒有失算。狼王身體一震，身體分成五個分身，利用微妙的空隙攻擊分身；離心力帶來的攻擊，徹底毀掉了哥哥的分身，全程完全花不上兩分鐘。

『嘿，之後就看電氣會回到哪裡』狼王的如意算盤還沒結束，持續觀察著躺在地上、毫無生氣的分身，等待著分身變回電氣並指引他敵手的所在地。

狼王抹起一口邪笑，看到乖巧的電氣正給著他哥哥的暫時所在地，並快速衝向地點。哥哥大驚失色的向後跳一步，但狼王早已盤算哥哥的動作，瞬間與向後跳躍的哥哥並排，拳頭深入腹部讓沒法跟上身體的移動速度的少許口水與嘴巴分離。

『奇克…你太天真了……』

＊＊＊（回憶）

藍色的天空，青綠的草地，給人某種爽朗的感覺，而隨著那芬芳的青草味，出現兩個黑白的影子，在其中互相搏鬥著…

「操雷‧迅雷疾風步！」一位穿著由雷電做成的連帽斗蓬的狼人，雖然連帽斗蓬蓋住那魁梧身軀，但還是露出微些雪白的毛髮，手上拿著銀白的巨刃，「咻！」的一聲，消失在廣大的草原裡，剩下上半身裸露的黑狼人在草原裡尋找著白狼人的身影。

此刻，黑狼人周圍出現了雷電，此起彼落的打在他周圍的草地。此時！白狼人瞬間並排在黑狼人的右腰間，身體在空中縮成一團，手上的巨刃橫刺向腰間。

黑狼人並沒有失色，則輕微向後擺動自己的上半身，簡單避開了那致命的攻擊。左腰向後扭轉，身體用力的向後轉身，左腳穩重的踩在草地上，蓄勢待發的右拳隨著離心力的帶領，狠狠的往白狼人的臉上攻擊，然而被攻擊到的白狼人，瞬間變成了電氣消失在黑狼人的身旁。

雖然打到的是分身，但是他並沒有在意，而是得意的在心裡說著：『哼，這回看你往哪逃？』他看著分身變回的電氣，便等待著電氣回到主人手上時的路徑。

他發現了白狼人的暫時所在地，一記瞬步衝向白狼人所在的方向。

他看到了白狼人失色的表情，更加的喜悅，一拳打下！把原本不知所措的白狼人打昏在地，但「吱吱」的一聲，被打昏的白狼人變成了電氣，彷彿嘲笑著誤算的黑狼人，而電氣並沒有離去，只有一度徘徊在黑狼人的身上。

黑狼人大驚失色，腹部露出了破綻，真實的白狼人憑空出現在他的面前並向腹部踹下，而黑狼人因為重擊而失去了平衡坐倒在地，原本要再次起來作戰的他，被白狼人那離他喉嚨不到幾米的刀尖奪走了戰鬥能力。

「你又輸摟…，奇克」白狼人撥下他的連帽，露出他那朝氣的陽光笑容看著被稱為奇克的黑狼人。

「嗚嗚…，又被雷你打贏了…」眼看著刀尖離頸部差不了幾米，奇克露出了苦笑，看著雷。


之後這個令人渾身爽朗、輕鬆的樂園裡，出現著歡笑聲……友情的象徵…………

＊＊＊＊

『你還！太天真了！』

被打中的哥哥瞬間變成了電氣，此時狼王發現，被他打到的人…是另一個分身。

然而真身則瞬間並排在狼王的左腰，身體在空中縮成一團；手中的刀尖準確的瞄準左腰間，死亡開始倒數，渴求著狼王的靈魂。

狼王的上半身出奇的向後傾斜，千鈞一髮的躲過『雷帝』的刺擊。

狼王動作繼續，隨著身體的傾斜，右腰向後扭轉；右腳跨出並踩穩了地板，左拳瞬間繫著金黃色的古紋路，便已致命的力道打向哥哥的臉上。

拳頭離哥哥的臉不到幾米，但哥哥卻帶著小幅度的微笑來等待著拳頭，瞬間！在拳頭擦到他的臉時，他瞬間消失在拳頭前，徘徊在狼王身邊的電氣也在其中。

電光火石般，哥哥憑空出現在狼王腳前，做著奇特的舞步。

「Breaking，大車輪！」，一圈一圈…雙手撐住身體，雙腳帶著身體在地板上飛舞著，龐大的電氣摩擦而生，與原本在空氣中的電氣合併在哥哥跳的舞步。

然而，全程不到5秒，身體倒掛縮在地上，哥哥使勁用手把自己直立起來，附在腳底那強而有力的雷電完美的衝擊狼王的腹部，讓狼王以弓狀騰空。攻擊並未結束，哥哥憑空出現在狼王的眼前，『雷帝』蓄勢待發的往狼王橫斬。

「想的美！」狼王挺直自己的身子，抓住刀柄，空著的手往哥哥的腹部攻擊。

『糟糕！』他意識不對，千鈞一髮的讓命中的拳頭擦過腹部，便用著閃躲的扯力讓狼王放開刀柄，比狼王先墜落，「想的美的人，是你！」哥哥叫著，『雷帝』刀面對準了高空的狼王，金黃色的紋路發著光。

『這電氣！』我感受到了『雷帝』的電氣，威力至極，比之前的磁場還要驚人。

「壓縮‧紫雷彈！」哥哥一說完，刀身瞬間出現紫色的雷電環繞，哥哥快速用手掌滑過，紫雷便集中在刀尖，哥哥用力向狼王甩了一下『雷帝』，集中的紫雷與刀尖分離，形成一顆帶著尾巴的紫色小電球。

電球一碰到狼王，壓縮在球裡的紫雷如開花般的淹沒狼王，紫色雷電就像一把把鋒利的小刀，刺入狼王的體內。

哥哥在發出『紫雷彈』的同時，被磁場排斥而更快速的摔在地上，製造出不小的洞。

他快速爬起來並跑到狼王的底下，開口：「聽著破，我用的那些跟現在我要用的招式，你都得記好！現在要用的，是『雷帝』的奧義！」他說完，刀尖插進破碎的地板裡，身體液出龐大伏特的雷電；有如真正的雷帝，身旁徘徊著無法預測的電氣，威嚴十足。

『雷帝』更加的明亮，電氣擴展的更廣，哥哥的雙眼裡出現了白色的光線覆蓋了黑眼球。

「奧義‧碎雷月牙溝！」

話一落，藍色的五芒星出現並擴大在哥哥的腳下，火爆的雷電從五芒星陣裡衝出，衝破了與哥哥還有狼王平行的天花板，雷電形成為一根柱子，淹沒了狼王以及哥哥。

柱子外出現在許多分裂出去的電氣，電氣慢面形成一個分身，朝氣的眼神與小幅度的微笑出現在每個分身的臉上，眼裡的黑眼球也變成了白色，把雷電形成的柱子為立足點，跳向被紫雷彈與『牙溝』困住的狼王。分身互相默契極佳的交叉砍著狼王，讓狼王嚐受到有如上刀山的滋味。

分身們巧妙的攻擊狼王的破綻與要害，精準無差，配合感也超人。場面十分的壯觀，就像有了階梯，互相交叉在柱子上。

完事的分身，騰空在高中上，便漸漸的變回電氣，旋繞在空中，彷彿等待著其他同伴的到來。而當所有分身都變回了電氣，所有電氣都快速的集合在柱子旁的天花板。慢慢的變成另一個分身。

刀尖在後，身上的電氣也向後噴放，神情與其他分身不同，異常的兇猛。『雷帝』被藍白交加的雷電包裹著，型態更加的巨大。

「雷帝斬！」

分身一跳，『雷帝』更加的宏亮，衝進狼王的位置，橫斬狼王，著地時因為重力與速度的條件下，地板無法承受而向下凹陷，但絲毫沒有動搖分身。


『牙溝』伴著時間的流逝，慢慢的消退在舞台裡，剩下身體不動的哥哥還有持續被紫雷困住的狼王在場。

但是現實是如此的令人不甘心，原本佔上風的哥哥，咬著嘴皮忍著身上飛出警告的疼痛，無力的用『雷帝』撐住單腳跪在地上的自己。

『哥！』看著哥哥難受的臉色，對於這場戰鬥的勝算，讓我的心涼了一半…

「該死的…腹部……」哥哥咳出血來，神情異常的狼狽：「為什麼…要回想到那個時候呢？」哥哥念念有詞，神經裡攪弄著疼痛。

我轉到哥哥的腹部，並深深的到抽了一口氣，他的腹部整個被瘀清覆蓋，但是他為什麼會被攻擊到呢？他明明閃的這麼完美…

但之後我想到他在空中的近戰，那一個擦過去的拳頭…

『真該死…身體動不了了…』哥哥上氣不接下氣的蹲在地上，握住刀柄的雙手，至今因為疲憊而顫抖著。

「吱吱！」紫雷出現消退的現象，在內的狼王沒有意識的從裡面落下，「轟！」的一聲，又在給了地板一個不淺的凹洞，沙塵也慢慢的從中飄散出來。

在旁觀戰的阿源咬著嘴皮，神情非常的緊張，心裡說著：『怎麼辦！狼王跟破都兩敗俱傷，我到底該幫誰？』

但非常奇怪的，每個獸人都站在旁邊，完全不插手，在旁邊觀看，好像在等待著狼王再起的風姿。

然而，神是站在獸人那邊的，狼王吃力的爬起，身上出現無數個不輕的刀傷，身體的每一處傷口都皮開肉綻，烏黑的毛髮早已被鮮血染紅，但還是一跛一跛的逼近半閉眼的哥哥。

「為什麼？」

等到狼王站在面前，哥哥提出一個簡短的問題，讓狼王有點不解。

「什麼為什麼？」狼王單手插腰，臉色帶了點輕襪。

「嗑嗑…，為什麼你要這麼做？」哥哥又咳出少量的血液：「為什麼要這麼排斥我們的幫助？難道你還搞不清楚現在真正的敵人是誰嗎？」

虛弱的口語讓狼王有點火大，眼神出現了點怒火：「我不需要你去指責我，我也不想要再當一次被你們欺騙的笨蛋，你們的機會因為那次背叛消失了」狼王壓低了憤怒的口語，尖銳的狼牙彷彿再威嚇著哥哥。

「哼，你本來就是個笨蛋…」哥哥聲音雖然很微弱，但還是能感受到對狼王的怒氣：「難道這犧牲的還不夠多嗎？難道你要因為你那笨理由而去害死所有的獸人，所有的狼人嗎！？」

狼王不語，只站在旁邊看著哥哥。

「難道這還不夠嗎？到底要多少狼人犧牲你才肯答應！？」虛弱的聲音愈來愈強壯，哥哥的眼神也愈來愈堅定。

「哼，我們有我們的解決之道，不管你們有多少狼人犧牲，我也不在乎…」

冰冷無情的句子從奇克嘴裡飄出，讓哥哥整個說不出話來。『這傢伙…變了……』哥哥閉起雙眼，無法接受眼前的狼人是他以前最好的朋友，腦海一直出現往年的回憶，心裡被失望與哀傷填滿，被牙齒緊咬著的嘴皮早已出血。

「懂意思的話…」狼王舉起拳頭：「我會讓你輕鬆的…」

眼看帶著金黃色的拳頭極速衝向毫無戰鬥力的哥哥身上，我憤怒的大吼著：『單細胞生物！！』

瞬間！哥哥身上爆出憤怒的紫雷，把出拳的狼王震飛，連哥哥都感到奇異的看著我：『破你！』他目瞪口呆的看著苦力擺脫控制的我，身體也跟著我意識行動，再度的在戰鬥場站起，身上覆蓋著紫色的怒雷。

哥哥看著我，冷笑了幾下，便把頭轉向喘氣的狼王：「不好意思呢奇克，雖然我不想戰鬥，但是…我並不是這個身體的主人」

『阿阿阿阿阿阿！』在旁邊怒吼的我，慢慢的掌控主導權，身心向水波一樣震動著，兩個不同的人格開始交換著。破我…要發威了。

＊＊＊＊

每個人除了狼鐮、蒼狼、還有空以外都安心的回房就寢，剩下那四人在房間裡交談著。

「現在怎麼樣啦？」空向狼野提問，「破贏了嗎？」

「跟你說幾次了？我那些只有一他甦醒的畫面」一在又一再的類似問題，讓狼野開始不耐煩，「現在只能知道，他還沒死…」

看著失望的空，狼鐮便安慰著空：「空，你就等吧，現在我們只能等…」

『連狼鐮哥都這麼說…』空在心裡納悶著，乖乖的坐在蒼狼旁邊，旁邊得蒼狼拍著空的肩膀，不語的對空苦笑著。

「但是……」狼野眼睛不定的開口，「破再生的時候，眼神…不同」

「什麼？」不解的疑問從其他人口中跑出來。

「感覺上…他的實力再生的時候，大增了」狼野的回答，讓大家大吃一驚。

「等等…再生的時候，力量大增？」空一臉疑惑的說著。

「我也不知道……，他心身互換似，換成…一位白狼人，手上握著一把白色的大刀」

「！？」狼鐮一聽到狼野的話，眼睛睜大的緊抓著狼野的雙臂，大叫：「真的嗎！？你看到雷了嗎！！？」

狼鐮的握力弄痛了狼野，他那眼神更讓狼野害怕了起來，眼淚也隨之而出。

「說阿！你有沒有看到！？」狼鐮吼著，手握的更緊。

蒼狼意識不對，雙手抓住狼鐮的衣領，用力的把他的背貼在白牆上，讓他放開狼野，而空便緊緊抱住被恐懼打斷呼吸的狼野，

蒼狼生氣的在讓狼鐮的背撞一次牆，持續抓著衣領的說著：「狼鐮你醒醒吧！雷已經死了！」

「就是說阿，狼鐮哥，雷哥已經…」空不敢講下一句話，看著在懷裡顫抖的狼野，便緊閉了雙眼。

過了幾分鐘，狼鐮依舊無神的看著地下，身體就像洩了氣的氣球，靠著背後的牆壁，寂靜的夜晚，除了呼吸聲還有狼野的哭泣以外，一切都是安靜的。

雷到底是什麼人物？可以把整天掛笑臉的狼鐮變得這麼可怕，這個問題開始環繞在狼野的腦海：「請問…雷是什麼人物？」被好奇心打敗的狼野，用這顫抖的聲音問著狼鐮。

每個人都把視線轉到狼野的身上，臉色非常淒涼，尤其是狼鐮，讓狼野感受到永無止盡的哀傷與慚愧。

「他是……，破的哥哥」

狼鐮把頭低下，用著無力的聲音開始訴說雷的身世……

待續……………


***可愛的分隔線***
因為太懶…不!我是說太忙的關係 所以差點放爛小說

真對不起(低頭道歉) (眾狼: 你這渾蛋!! 讓各獸等這麼久 賠人家!!!) (遭不滿獸士圍毆)

----------


## 空

.

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

破跟雷的實力根本天差地遠嘛XD

話說雷真的好強，不知道破重生之的實力會變得多強呢？

期待下一章。

----------


## Holpless

> 破的哥哥也太唱秋了吧.....利用街舞做為戰鬥的招式.....
> 
> 不過雷真的很強......要不要考慮主角換人啊(被打)
> 
> 再來要講雷的身世？呃......感覺有點唐突......
> 
> 前面的梗似乎鋪得不是很明顯......比較沒有想讓狼知道他身世的感覺......
> 
> 不過這只限於我的感覺啦，參考看看就好
> ...


好玩 加上已經沒有點子去加戰鬥畫面 就只好搞這個瞜XD

人家都消失了很久了逆= = 不知道怎麼把他拉回來 

恩...不明顯麻...因為部不想要太早把破的帥氣放上來 (明明是你不知道怎麼打) = =你每次都要出聲嗎? (是低) = =+++

----------


## Holpless

> 破跟雷的實力根本天差地遠嘛XD
> 
> 話說雷真的好強，不知道破重生之的實力會變得多強呢？
> 
> 期待下一章。


是真的天差地遠...但是都說是牙了 不強不可以阿

破的帥氣英姿會在下一篇出現 (都被你虐待成那樣了 還有所謂的英姿嗎= =?)
是沒錯.....但是虐待主角很好玩阿 反正我是作者咩=3= (邪惡=口=川)

----------


## Holpless

Ｐａｒｔ　２６　回復Ｘ紫雷殘影Ｘ甦醒

＊＊（本段由狼鐮自述）＊＊
雷…在破還沒一歲的時候就走了。一方面是為了保護我，另一方面是為了保護未滿一歲的幼小狼破，史上最年輕的牙就這樣消失，我的兒子…也消失了。

他是我的兒子，也是我完全沒看過的原石，自我琢磨著…讓自己更加的閃耀，17歲學會了運用自然力、24歲學會操縱雷之氣息、32歲時創出了獨特的攻擊動作以及招式、40歲開始修煉靈道，直到60歲的那一晚，隨著靈道的開啟，身體跨越時空的變化成『完形狼人』（200歲的樣子）

照著以前的傳統，有任何狼人進入了靈之道且開啟了自己的『道』，將可成為『神牙』，而雷…因此成為史上最年輕的牙，並是『雷之道』的開啟者。而當那個儀式從開頭到結尾，我都感到驕傲，自己的天才兒子，成為第六牙，『雷之牙』

（空：那天狼鐮哥不是在西區遊玩嗎？怎麼會知道？）

（狼鐮：這個世界上有種東西叫做DVD，現在開始給我閉嘴，讓我說完！）

（作者：哇嗚，在儀式上可以拍阿？）

（眾狼：你快給我打！！少廢話！）

（作者：這本來就是我的空間耶 （泣））

雷有個與他形影不離的好友，奇克，總是與他切磋武藝，比他年長十歲，或者一起出外勘查分基地、遊玩，燦爛的笑容完全離不開雷的臉，那也是雷最快樂的時光。


但當我們決定與銀白羽翼同盟的那一天，也是雷絕望的那一天。奇克的消失，原因是他反對我們的計畫，投入『銀白羽翼』的行列銷燬DEVIL系列，因為不能勸動我們便離開了我們，也奪走了雷陽光的一面…

我們以為這些『人類』想要彌補他們做的蠢事，製造出非自然生物更加毀壞大自然。但是我們錯了……讓我們與他們同盟的原因，是想要把獸人全部消滅掉，用著他們慣用的『面具』去欺騙我們…我當時實在是太傻了，四牙長老們都跑去各地勘查，蒼狼也因為巴特的要求，與他一同去東邊調查，整個戰力削了40％以上。

然而查克一抓到了時機，在我們還沒攻擊他們的時候，使用全部的戰力對我們來個突襲，許多隊友都因為那個突襲而喪生，破與雷的母親，雪子，也慘遭毒手，在狼破出生兩個月後，就失去了摯愛他的母親。而雷則是…

＊＊＊＊＊

野火瀰漫在戰場上，場上堆積著失去生命的狼人與DEVIL系列的屍體，焦味掩蓋了腐臭，雖然出現許多死亡的戰敗者，但敵人還是窮追不捨，想要滅掉所有逃跑的狼人。懷裡昏迷的雪子，病情愈來愈危及，旁邊的空雙手都是血，至今早已舉不起來。

「時之小組的人員快點找掩護來啟動傳送之牙！！」狼鐮使勁力氣的命令著，身上的汗水與血混雜在一起，腳無情的踩著為我們開路的夥伴屍體以及只有殺人迴路的死亡DEVIL們，路已經被血與屍體轉化成從地獄逃出的景象。

原本甩開了後面的追兵，但是敵人佔有絕對的優勢，地利與人利都是一面倒的情況，我們狼人…被包圍了。

「很可惜呢，狼鐮…恐怕你的死期到了呢」帶著蛙式眼鏡的黑髮少年，無情的眼神充滿著輕襪，身旁所有系列的DEVIL們，迫不及待的站著，眼神湧出弒殺的慾望。

「獸人也有活下去的資格阿！為什麼還要這麼執著於毀滅他人呢？」咬牙的狼鐮，眼睛怒瞪著他。

「你說什麼我都不想聽，去死吧…」少年的話一落，槍聲便跟著響起，溫暖的血液噴灑在狼鐮的身上，讓他完全呆滯在原地。

神情開始扭曲，懷裡原本生命危及的雪子，在此被槍殺………

「阿阿阿阿阿！」失控的狼鐮向天空慘叫著，眼袋的眼淚向噴泉一樣的跑出，為著失去的愛人痛哭著。

「唉阿…我不小心射偏了」查克又舉起了槍，「這次我不會在失誤了，跟你的愛人進黃河吧」

板機一按，子彈無腦的衝向失控的狼鐮，正當子彈快碰到狼鐮左心口，心頭一震，微小的子彈奇異消失在狼鐮的面前，而是憑空出現在狼鐮的手心裡，手一握，鋼製的黃色子彈成了灰塵，恐怖的速度與力量，從殺氣騰騰的狼鐮體內中爆發。

「去死去死去死！」一個勾拳，隨之出現灼熱的豪火衝向查克和他的部隊。

查克一閃，躲過了那恐怖的烈燄，但是身後的DEVIL們並沒有反應過來，於是體驗著地獄的餞別禮。然後，失去愛人的狼镰，使出了五行融合的『超終輪』。許許多多的DEVIL死的慘不人賭、屍骨無存的消失在這個世界上，但還是滅不了狼镰的怒火。

在暴走狀態的狼镰身後，出現了一位白狼人，訝異的看著發狂的父親，又看著趴在鮮血製作的床上的母親。此時白狼人的背被拍了一下，趕緊轉頭，看到了滿是傷的空。

「雷哥，你終於來了！快點勸勸狼镰哥，不然他會死的！」空緊張的說，用著求助的眼神看著雷，深怕著要是狼镰的生命之源如果完結了，他就會死…

「嗯」簡單應了聲，雷便迅速的衝向狼镰，心頭念了念：『之前使用『萬雷』抵擋DEVIL的追兵，又使力拖住查克身旁的三個跟班，已經把我的力氣全消耗了……只能豁出去了』

無意間，雷發現山崖旁出現查克的身影，準備發射著人類的特殊武器，看起來十分危險。雷頓時使出全力衝向正在咆嘯的狼镰，想要趕上查克救走自己的老爸。但千算萬算不如天算，查克趕上雷的腳步發射了紅黑色光束，嘴裡念念有詞，「混帳都去死吧！」右邊鏡片破碎，露出了那沈重的黑眼圈。

雷在光束快打到狼镰的那一瞬間，把他推出射程範圍，但是自己的下半身並沒有逃脫被侵蝕的魔爪，而被擊中的雷，發現那個武器並不會造成物理傷害，而是破壞被擊中的細胞組織，下半身快速癱瘓。

『該死的！這下該怎麼辦…』想到無法再站起來的自己，雷開始焦急了起來，『我不想…死的這麼沒意義！』看著因為強制中斷『超終輪』而無神坐倒再旁的老爸，以及旁邊哭鬧的狼破，雷頓時靈機一動，把離他最近的狼破抓到他的懷裡。

「嗚阿嗚阿！」破用著洪亮的聲音哭鬧著，讓雷有點冷靜了下來。

「雖然…只有與你認識個幾個月，但是我請求你代替我，陪伴著老爸」雷感慨的對著破說著，左手食指點在破的額頭丄，食指頓時出現細小的雷電，隨著他的動作，雷電徘徊在幼小的破身上，彷彿把自己的力量分給他一樣。當雷做完了這個動作，便難過的咳出血，『生命之雷…傳送結束…』

狼镰在雷咳血時回神，便看到了心愛兒子的狼狽樣，內心感到無限的愧咎，『都是因為我……』狼镰跑到壽命快結束的雷身旁，試著帶著兩個兒子逃離戰鬥場，但雷拒絕了這個拖累所有人的選擇，用著微弱的聲音說：「不行…放下我吧…我已經沒有救了」

「不可以！我不能就這樣拋棄你阿！」用著著急的口語說著，空著的手硬拉著雷，但還是沒有任何效果。「拜託你…為了我，不要這個樣子」眼淚隨之而出，狼镰臉上出現了兩道淚痕，空著的手持續用力拉著雷的手。

「連我的份…都要活下去哦，老爸……」雷小聲的說著，便使勁所有的力氣，用力將手掌打在狼镰的肚子上，製造出了壓力，被迫讓他與雷分開，被強制分開而騰空的狼镰，唯一能看見的，是雷最後一次對他的微笑。


看到熟悉的身影再眼前的空，大叫著：「狼镰哥，結界已經設好了，快走吧！」扯著狼镰的衣服，使勁的將想回去救雷的狼镰扯到結界裡。

「不行，雷還在那裏，我還有機會」一心只想救兒子的狼镰，心智早已被埋沒。

「雖然這樣很對不起他，但是為了大家，請你跟我們一起回去！」空用力拉著狼镰，隨後出現了幾個生還者一起幫著空，順利的讓狼镰進入了傳送牙印陣。

「Transport…『牙』」時之小組開始念咒著，讓腳底下的陣更加的明亮。

「不要阿阿阿阿阿阿！」大家都順利的回去自己的基地，只有狼镰的哭喊聲，依舊在那個地方想起。


『我…結束了』雷讓自己輕鬆的躺在地上，吐出了最後一口空氣，安穩的沈睡了………

＊＊＊＊

回到了基地裡，狼镰猛力的打著牆壁，不管牆壁的裂縫有多嚴重，不管自己的拳頭已被血染紅，內心的憤怒與愧咎依然驅使著身體，不管神經的警告。

一聽到被人類攻擊的消息，四牙以及其他出去勘查的狼人都以他們最快的速度回到主基地，但一回到基地時，就一直看著流淚的狼镰狠打著牆壁。

「都是我…」狼镰那哀傷的眼神被他的白髮遮住，手指用力桌著牆壁，雙腳無力的跪著，「都是因為我…要不是我這麼天真，就不會出現這個情況，都是因為我…」眼淚「啪搭啪搭」的打著地板，充滿後悔的淚水。

在旁的空，雙眼也被淚水遮住了視線，為著失去親人的狼镰傷心，也為著失去兩個朋友的他痛哭著，所有狼人，都對這個事件感到悲哀……


隔天，在『牙』那失去季節平衡的雪地上出現了一個身影站在黑雪地上，身心被哀傷以及內疚填滿，手中握著一片銀白的碎片，與雷的『雷帝』相似，無語氣的說：「永別了……雷」手中的碎片變成了白光；如沒有空氣燃燒的蠟燭一樣熄滅了，

『我會…活下去的…』

雷…享年73歲……………

＊＊＊＊＊

「這就是…為什麼我會這麼激動的原因」狼镰把頭低下，「我實在是太想見他了…對不起，狼野」

聽完故事的狼野並沒有出聲，一動都不動的貼做在牆壁旁，而其他兩人則無奈的低下頭。

「不可原諒…」

過了漫長的一分鐘後，狼野開口了，釋放著前所未有的殺氣，藏在瀏海裡的紅眼出現了黑色的十字…

「查克他們…太不可原諒…」寒冷的氣息從狼野的身上散出，被贈恨洗腦的狼野，「殺了他們…」

裡面的三個人對於狼野的氣息感到訝異，狼野真正的可怕面，比死神那凝重的殺氣還可怕，甚至能光靠他的氣息就能讓死神嚇跑。

「因為他們…因為他們，破和狼镰都無法與兩位親人生活，破…無法得到那珍貴的母愛…」狼野把頭抬了起來，露出了他眼睛裡的黑色十字，「我要讓他們…付出代價！」

此時…房間裡又出現了一度寂靜……

＊＊＊＊

支離破碎的『大廣場』，一名少年渾身釋放著危險的紫雷，怒瞪著對面渾身是傷的奇克，左手旁的巨刃微起，出現了戰鬥的火藥味。

「你還要打嗎？」奇克問著，身體早已擺好戰鬥的姿勢。

「嗚嗚！」

以超過音速的速度移動，奇克不知覺的被少年一拳轟炸臉頰，還沒反應過來的奇克失去了平穩，然而少年又一拳紮時的打在微低的左腹，使奇克咳出了鮮血，隨後，奇克便被破打著跑，完全沒有反擊的機會，身體一步一步出現新的傷口，而破持續保有那憤怒的眼神，拳頭的力道更加的強大。

現在的局面是一面倒的狀態，每個獸人都開始為自己的領袖感到擔心，而阿源還是一樣不知道怎麼去選擇，為我加油？還是為奇克加油？

拳、腳都準確的削減奇克的體力，拳頭的力量逐漸增加，但是身體上的紫雷並沒有與他一同咆嘯，則是安靜的在破周圍環繞著。

「對…我還要打」破開口，把右手放在刀面上，然而，刀開始變化，中間像是融化般的被分解，雙手被融化的刀黏在一起，身上的紫雷開始動作，在破的手上吼叫著，且慢慢融化掉『雷帝』。

過不了多久，右手出現了銀紫混合而成的手指虎，此時！原本鴉雀無聲的紫雷，開始與新的武器一同咆嘯著，腳底的石塊漸漸的被紫雷拉起。

心頭一震，破身後出現了一個紫色的影子，並慢慢的從地上脫出，便與破的動作平行，「My Style‧ 紫雷分身」

「怎…怎麼可能？」奇克慌張的看著破，『他怎麼還會有那個力量呢？應該被『奧義』給消耗完啦』心道著，不敢置信的看著擁有無限的力量的破。


電光火石般，破朝奇克的腹部攻擊，拳頭一出，但手指虎被奇克擋下，「嗚嗚！」擋下拳頭的奇克，臉頰被毫無預警的紫色拳頭攻擊，有再度失去平衡，奇克看著影子，恍然大悟地的在心道：『難道他的影子可以攻擊！？』

破則是一語不發的向前攻擊，破一拳影子一腳的完美組合，讓奇克防不勝防的遭受攻擊，直到破發出紫色電氣的拳頭，奇克才被迫脫離激戰，倒在旁邊喘氣著。

破踢了一下奇克手臂，讓奇克正躺在冰冷的地板上，以王者的眼神看著奇克，破抓緊手指虎且舉在天空，而紫雷便在手指虎上向後噴放電氣，對著奄奄一息的奇克怒吼著。

「你這混帳東西，我要…變本加厲的還給你！」拳頭與話一同落下，拳頭打在肉體上，因為衝擊造成紫色電氣向外爆發，地板因為磁場而變成了碎片，電氣打破了支撐『大廣場』的六個支柱，讓『大廣場』面臨粉碎的慘像。

「各位獸員快點離開大廣場！重複，各位獸員快點離開大廣場！」在所有門口旁的守衛疏散著獸群。

『破…你在哪裡！？』阿源眼看不對，穿梭在獸群裡尋找著破與奇克，深怕他們倆不會躲過廣場倒塌的危機。

但在阿源快離開獸群的前一刻，一隻手抓到了他的肩膀且用力的將他扯到門口的地方，阿源一轉頭，看到了阿羽，便開始掙扎著，試圖擺脫掉阿羽的手

「別鬧了！現在不是找不找他們的問題」

阿羽完全看穿阿源動作的說著，讓阿源頓了頓，「放心，他們都是怪物，死不成的」阿羽丟下這句，便用力捏住阿源那圓圓的獅耳，並且把阿源扯到避難的門口。

「痛痛痛！好痛阿！」被阿羽唬的團團轉的阿源，耳朵被拉得快痛死，『拜託要活阿，你們』阿獅含淚的祈禱著，但身體因為疼痛的驅使下，只好與阿羽離開『大廣場』。


『大廣場』倒塌了，但是破跟奇克依舊困在裡頭，倒塌所製造的濃煙蓋住整個大廣場，讓獸人們愈來愈擔憂，尤其是其中的阿源。


「嗚嗚…」奄奄一息的奇克，無力的倒在地上，而身上出現一個身影坐在他的身上，雙手抓著他的胸，讓他的臉與身影愈來愈靠近。

「回答我」身影開口，口氣非常的直接，不含任何婉轉，「為什麼你可以說出這麼沒腦的話？」

「什麼」奇克半遮眼的看他。

「什麼叫做不管狼人犧牲多少，你都不會妥協？」口氣愈來愈憤怒，手抓著更緊，「你知道狼人的犧牲，都是為了保護你們？」

「什麼！？」奇克不解的看著他，「你在說什麼傻話？要不是狼人與『翼』的人聯合，獸人就不會這樣了」

「那你知道，過去的四年，你們是怎麼逃脫查克的追蹤？」

「嗚…」奇克不知道該怎麼回答他出的問題，因為這個問題，他也想不透。

「因為狼人一直在干擾查克的電腦系統、一直給他錯誤的情報、一直在把查克的視野放在狼人上，因為你們，狼人一直在消失阿！你懂不懂！？」身影的聲音更加的大，兩人的四周一直出現破碎或牆壁垮下來的聲音與製造出來的沙塵。

奇克不語，只是在旁喘氣著，此時，他發現臉頰上出現了溫熱的液體，慢慢的從身影裡滴落，而當奇克視力清楚後，更是把驚訝寫在臉上，坐在他身上的身影，破，的臉上出現了濃厚的兩道淚痕，到了盡頭的眼淚變低落在奇克的臉上。

「連哥哥他…都因為你而死」

奇克心裡出現了衝擊，眼睛訝異的睜開，嘴巴微張的看著破，心裡溢出了悔恨，心到：『怎麼會…』

「他原本可以不摻加戰鬥的，但因為獸人還有你的關係，他還是去了，為了你們而死」

一聽到這個實情，奇克不出聲的看著破，神情是多麼的驚訝。



因為我…

不是！

因為我…雷死了…

不是的！不是這樣的！

雷死的這麼沒意義……都是因為我…

不是阿阿阿阿阿阿阿！


「懂意思了嗎？」打斷奇克思想的破，開始喘氣，慢慢的慢慢的失去意識，「獸人跟狼人需要聯……合」一說完，破便失去力氣的倒在奇克的胸口上，力氣早已耗盡。

『原來…剛剛都是在逞強，哼」奇克佩服的看著破，『跟你哥哥一樣呢……』

濃霧慢慢的消退，奇克的左手旁出現一個龐大的身影，正朝他們跑來。

「破！狼王！」洪亮的聲音，正在呼喚著他們倆。

「嗯？」還殘留點意識的奇克，往身影飄一眼。

身影停了下來，上氣不接下氣的喘著氣，深呼吸了一口，又變回了正常的樣子，「你們沒事吧？」

「源阿，嗯…」看著旁邊阿源，奇克應了一聲，回頭飄了破一眼，又道：「把破送進醫療班那吧，我有很多問題要問他」奇克用手指了指破，嘴角微微的上揚。

「嗚…哦」阿源呆了幾秒，便又跑回獸群求救。

奇克看著睡著的破，冷笑了幾聲，『那四年，我到底在幹嘛？雷應該很討厭我吧…』奇克往天空微笑，在心裡說：『你的弟弟，把我帶回現實了呢……謝謝摟』

＊＊＊＊＊

『好刺眼……』

想要再多睡一會的說，外面怎麼這麼亮？不要啦！我還想睡…

雖然還想要睡，但是光線調皮的在我的眼皮上翻滾、彈跳著，讓我不得不睜開眼睛…

眼睛一睜，眼前被一光線遮住，過了幾秒鐘，光才慢慢的消退，讓我更加清楚的看看四周。白色的磁磚，白色的床單，白色的天花板，什麼都白白白…難道……不會吧？…我又回到『翼』了！？不是吧！！？

一想到那時無聲響的房間，我出魂似的直接起床，往四周張望著，此時出現了一個身影輕輕壓著我的胸口，他那毛茸茸的手掌，讓我回到的床的懷抱。

「不行哦，破，要是擄莽作事的話，你的肋骨又要斷了呢」熟悉的聲音，穿梭在我的腦，我的腦海一直想辦法讀取那聲音的主人的面貌，腦海浮現出一隻獅人，隨後才恍然大悟的在心裡說：『阿源阿？難道我…還在獸人基地！？』

雖然好不容易甦醒的我，但又因為驚訝過度，又昏迷了………

「真是的…」身旁出現了一頭獅人，正苦笑的搖著頭，『不過…你能活下來，那就好了呢，破』

已經在旁邊治療我的阿源，已經兩個禮拜沒睡好，天天來到醫療房照顧我，原本因為我醒來了，有點驚訝，但是又看到我再度昏迷時，又嘆口氣的坐了下來，繼續等待著我再度醒來的時候。

待續………


＊＊可愛分隔線＊＊＊

終於又擠出另一篇摟～

希望和大家胃口摟（遠望）

朝新的一張前進！！（跑哦）

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

查克真是該死呀，雷果然就是傳說中的天才兒童囉~

期待狼野把查克他們都殺光。

----------


## 空

.

----------


## Holpless

> 查克真是該死呀，雷果然就是傳說中的天才兒童囉~
> 
> 期待狼野把查克他們都殺光。


查克是反派麻 不該死不好 難到世界上有心地善良的反派人物嗎? (思)

雷跟鼬沒兩樣 (挖鼻孔)

那可是萬萬不可阿!! 也要留給破清一清~~ 畢竟他是主角 (飄)

破: 就因為我是主角嗎 (淚奔)

----------


## Holpless

> 又一個天才兒童，雷的外掛也開太強了吧囧
> 
> 小破終於被獸人組織接納了，再來就期待劇情會如何發展啦


對阿 但世界上又消失了一個天才兒童了...


小破!! 你終於不讓我們丟臉拉!! (破: 我有讓你們丟臉嗎= =???)

期待吧~~~期待吧~~(飄走)

----------


## Holpless

Ｐａｒｔ　２７　他的背後Ｘ交談Ｘ修煉

這裡是哪裡？怎麼一片黑阿？

原本在甜美夢境的我，不知覺的跑到一個伸手不見五指的空間，不管走到哪裡，眼前的路途彷彿永無止盡。

雖然狼兒們，大部分都是在深夜打獵，但是…鴉雀無聲，沒有月光的黑暗空間，還是讓我開始發出害怕的氣息和臉色。

「歡迎」

出現了一個和氣的聲音，從我的後方傳來，慌張的轉頭一看，之前的恐懼因為看到了眼前的人物，便整個鬆懈了下來，無奈的對著他笑著。

「真是的，哥哥你幹嘛嚇我阿？」

看著雙手插腰的哥哥，我放鬆腳步的走過去，一陣刺骨的風突然向我吹來，然而，我的左旁出現一個尖銳的刀身，致命性的放在我的喉嚨旁，讓我不敢動一根汗毛。

「別因為是我，你就放鬆了警戒，人類可是很精的，很愛玩這套」

哥哥站在我的身後，雖然語氣溫和，但是旁邊的刀，並沒有散發出那個溫和感，有的…只是冰冷的殺氣。

刀慢慢的離開我的喉嚨，然而一隻寬大的手抱住了我，身後也被一個龐大的毛茸身軀給覆蓋，溫暖的感覺從中散出，讓我有種被保護的感覺。這……就是哥哥的味道嗎？好香哦…

「幹…幹什麼啦！？」

雖然很享受，但因為會害羞的關係，讓我排斥了那個感覺，我推開了哥哥那大大的手，正面的看著他。

「我只是很高興你沒死而已阿，以為你很喜歡的說」

而被排斥的哥哥，則用著很無辜的臉看著我，讓我身體揪了起來。

「這到底是哪阿？是你帶我過來的嗎？」我用手指刮著臉頰，用著疑惑的神情看著他。

「沒啦，只是要跟你說說話罷了」彈指，黑色的空間頓時變成了一間房間，普通的裝飾品、普通的裝潢，一切都是普普通通的，哥哥看了看四周，便開口：「還喜歡嗎？這可是我跟奇克的房間哦」

跟奇克？

「等等…那應該不是會有兩張床嗎？怎麼只有一……」我閉緊了嘴巴，向後倒退三步，對著自己腦海想像出來的東西感到害噪，臉上那兩道紅暈不小心透露出去，讓哥哥笑了一下。

「對，就跟你想像的一樣」雷對我微微笑，語氣好像在獎勵我似的。

「原來你跟奇克…」我說不出下一個字，因為那幾個字讓我瞬間脫離現實了，雖然這裡不是現實…

「很奇怪嗎？你不就跟狼野…」

哥哥還沒說完，我的手就已經把他的狼嘴給封住。真是的，難道所有的『完形狼人』嘴巴都這麼大嗎？人家都聽的到啦！

（作者：不…他們已經看的一清二楚了………）

「什麼麻，這種事情有沒什麼不能說的？」哥哥搔了搔頭，一頭霧水的看著我。

「反正，你為什麼要帶我來這裡啦」為了轉開話題，我便直接切入到我的問題，本來就不該在那扯東扯西的麻。

（作者：這個嗎…（搔頭））

「只是跟你談一談，反正你現在在夢中，一樣在休息麻」哥哥坐在旁邊的床，用著很懷念的眼神摸著床單，可見那張床上…有出現過很激烈的戰爭………

「這…這個麻」我現在還是很累耶，這裡跟現實好像沒什麼兩樣…

「你對我的了解有多少？」哥哥開口，讓我有點錯愕，對吼…我好像完全不知道你的性格呢，唯一知道的是，你跟我都是同道中人…糟糕的那一種………

（作者：有必要說的這麼清楚嗎？（汗）

「看來是零阿，除了我的喜好以外」他深深的嘆了一口氣，便又看著我，「你只知道為什麼你會活，還有為什麼我會死，對吧？」

感覺上，他正在給我壓力，但是他的回答，我不能否認，「嗯…加上我只知道你的天才事蹟阿」

他一聽到「天才」時，皺了皺眉頭，神情厭惡了一下，但又從他的臉上消失了，「不…我只是因為某種意外而成為了天才…」

「什麼？」

完全聽不懂他在說什麼，因為意外而變成天才，這句話…好奇怪。他用了個手勢要我坐下，我一坐下，看著他，哥哥的神情變得很嚴肅，讓我有點難呼吸。

「在13歲的下雨天…」

＊＊＊

天空漸漸變暗了，我最喜歡的時刻又來了，雨天。

一看到雨天，我的心就平靜了起來，因為雨天能帶出非常涼爽的風，帶點濕氣的涼風最舒服了！

雖然老爸說不可以在下雨天出去，但是每個雨天，我都偷偷摸摸的跑出去玩，我不了解為什麼大家討厭雨天，就因為會感冒，或者不能在外踢球的膚淺理由而討厭嗎？但我不…因為我喜歡雨天。

直到有一天…

「偷偷摸摸…偷偷摸摸…」白耳微微的拍動著，盡量讓身體不發出任何聲音的溜到大門前，而正要得逞時……

「你在幹嘛阿？」

一個帶著輕鬆音調的聲音直接在我的背後發出，讓我的被整個涼了起來，身上所有的毛都豎起，我緊張的向後看，無言了幾秒。

「嗨」

「原來是奇拉爺爺阿，嚇了我一跳…我以為你是我爸呢」一看到跟自己最要好的奇拉，便鬆下了一口氣，無奈的對他苦笑著。

「你這小子！」他敲了我頭一樣，用著很陽光的笑容看著我，「跟你說多少次了，別叫我爺爺，這樣會讓我覺得我很老耶」雖然有140歲的年齡，但還是無損他那年輕的個性。

我往門口飄了一眼，便又把注意力放在奇拉身上，而奇拉已經知道我剛剛的用意，對我苦笑著：「你就去吧，看你這麼喜歡雨天」

「什麼？」我有沒有聽錯？

「只要別感冒就好了，不然你爸可以是會念你呢」

招了招手，便往返方向走，丟下呆掉的我。我頓時回神，便開心的往門外衝去，我回頭，調皮的大叫：「謝謝你呢，奇、拉、爺、爺！」跑出去的時候，還聽到了奇拉那苦笑聲，我回去應該還會被他敲頭吧。

沈溺在雨中，享受著那清爽的濕氣，雖然風有點刺骨，但是這麼好玩的天氣，這點風可吹不倒我呢，哇哈哈！

然而…當我跑到了一半時，我看到烏雲上有個白白的東西在閃亮著，看起來好漂亮…我往天空舉起手，想像著自己是否能碰觸到那亮亮的東西，但…事情真的如我所願，我碰到了閃亮的東西了…

「轟！」感受到了刺痛的感覺正環繞在我的身上，全身覆蓋著白色的光芒，雖然那只有幾秒鐘，但是我能感受到那強大的能量，用力的灌輸到我的身體裡，身上的水，讓我開始抽搐，我才發現…那閃亮的東西是雷……

「阿阿阿阿阿！」疼痛灌輸在我的身上，神經彷彿被拉扯似的警告著大腦，但是身體無法逃出雷的魔爪。

雷電消退了，而我…倒地了，身上出現了濃重的焦味，而雨滴一次一次讓疼痛紓緩了起來，好像在安撫我一樣，雖然冰冷，但是可以在裡頭感受到溫暖…我慢慢的合上雙眼，安穩的入睡…

隔天…

「嗚嗚……」

微弱的聲音，從白色為主的房間裡跑了出來，發聲音的主人正難過的躺在病床上，除了臉與白髮以外，全身都佈滿著繃帶的少年。

「你醒拉？」一個聲音，把少年的注意力拉到聲音的發源地，無神的看著坐在他旁邊的壯碩狼人，奇拉。

「奇拉…我在哪？」少年虛弱的口語，讓稱為奇拉的狼人有點難過，畢竟…少年上的傷，是出如他的疏失，被巨雷擊中的少年…

「這裡是醫院呢，哀…我被你老爸念了很久呢，原本盯住你是我的工作，但居然讓你受這種傷，很抱歉呢」奇拉無奈的苦笑著，但還是遮掩不了他心中的悲傷

「不…這都是我的錯，要是我待在家的話，我就不會讓你挨罵，也不會受這種傷了」少年難過的自責著，獸耳也跟著下垂，豆大的淚珠從薄薄的眼袋裡露出，自責的兩道淚痕。

「……」擦去少年的眼淚，用著憐憫的神情看著他，途中並沒有說出任何話，只是用著手安慰溢出悲傷的心情，時間因此而放慢的速度，彷彿想讓難過的少年擁有多一點被安慰的溫暖。

「好啦」

奇拉看了看旁邊的時鐘，便站起來伸了下懶腰，朝氣的笑容把剛剛的悲傷給打跑，對著少年插著腰，「我要走摟，可別被另一個雷打到摟」充滿開玩笑的氣息的話語，讓少年的嘴角上揚。

「知道了，奇拉爺爺」少年開懷大笑的送走奇拉，便又躺回病床上，心中的悲傷被奇拉給沖刷掉，換上了輕鬆的心情。

＊＊＊＊＊

五個月後，身上的傷終於養好了，不過總覺得脊椎好像硬化了…但只要能離開那白到讓人眼瞎的病房我什麼都好啦！

開心的步伐帶領著我到達四牙的訓練場，理由大概是要去找那奇拉吧，雖然我們通常不能進去的說。推開了沈重的門，看到了四個身影在訓練場的草皮上互相切磋著武藝，而奇拉就在其中。

我興奮的接近，跑到離他們不遠的小坡上，深深的吸了一口氣，大喊：「奇、拉、爺、爺！」聲音傳遍整個訓練場，果然如我所料的，有個身影摔倒了。

我帶著笑容跑去，但是到了快接近的路程時，我感到有點不對勁，因為前面跌倒的狼人，好像不是奇拉。

當我到達了狼人的周圍後，我放面了腳步，走到狼人的臉龐，好奇的臉龐一看到狼人那滿臉都是土的臉後，臉便開始抽搐，「哈哈哈哈，巴特爺爺是個大笨蛋，還跌倒成這樣，哈哈哈！」我憋不住心中的歡笑，便一並放出。

「臭小子，你來這邊幹嘛？」一個聲音從我後面傳出，一記拳頭穩穩的敲了我頭一下，讓我痛的抱頭在地上打滾，而那個讓我頭痛的真兇，竟是臭巴特！

「很痛耶！臭老頭！」我不大不小的與巴特互罵，但還是換到了一顆拳頭。

「臭小子，看你大病初癒不想打你，你還給我得吋近尺阿？」冒著青筋的巴特捏了捏手指的關節，看來我的頭又要出現一份大禮了…

「你剛剛不就打我了嗎？」我歪頭的看著巴特，對他剛剛的那句話充滿著疑問。

「還頂嘴！？」惱羞成怒的他，又舉起了拳頭，看來會更痛呢…

「夠了，你們…」

一顆拳頭輕微的敲了巴特頭一下，讓巴特頓了頓，而那個救命恩人就是奇拉是也！我一看到奇拉，便拔腿跑到他的背後，探出頭，對著巴特吐了吐舌頭。

「你！」看到我動作的巴特，原本想再送我一拳，但是有奇拉撐腰，他打消了念頭。哈！我贏了！臭老頭！

「咚！」但是在毫無警覺下，我的頭被奇拉敲了一下，讓我又有個腫包，「幹什麼拉？很痛耶！」雙手抱著頭，含淚的對著奇拉大吼。

「你剛剛說誰是爺爺阿？」青筋蔓延在奇拉的頭上，看來這次慘了…

「這個麻……」豆大的汗水綠續出現在我的背後，我慢慢的退後，但是奇拉卻一直過來，讓我有危機的感覺。

但是一頭被一隻手撥弄著，讓我嚇了一跳，我趕緊轉頭，呆了幾秒。舜爺爺！一看到他時，我彷彿從地獄裡逃到天堂似的高興。神是站在我這邊的！！

「別欺負小雷了，你們兩個長這麼大了還這樣阿？」舜對著奇拉他們微笑著，他把頭轉到我身上，「小雷阿，我們要練習，你就跟小空他們在旁邊玩，好不好？」舜那和藹的聲音，不管聽幾次都很舒服，於是我點頭後，便乖乖的跑到蒼那邊。

「為什麼他不叫你爺爺呢？」，「怎麼不讓我教訓那個臭小子阿！？」

「別再浪費時間了，快練習吧！」

途中還可以聽到巴特還有奇拉他們被震爺爺罵的聲音，今天真走運！

我跑到了一個平坦的草皮，看到了兩個最要好的朋友，小空跟蒼。「喂！」我大大的向他們招手，想要把他們的注意力吸到這邊。

「這邊這邊！」小空一看到我，便高興的用著雙手在空中大大的搖擺，大笑著。

「爺爺們把你們帶到這邊的嗎？」我問著，同時調慢我的速度。

「嗯，幹嘛叫他們爺爺阿？」空對我苦笑著。

「因為他們很老麻」我的手像海帶一樣的飄動著，身體在他們面前飄來飄去。

「婀…原來如此」兩人對我的動作感到無言，而蒼則比空先回神，「那你的傷都好了嗎？聽說你被電到了」聽起來像擔心卻沒有擔心的語氣，讓我頓了頓。這就是蒼的擔心語氣…哀

「聽說？」我疑惑了一下，恍然大悟的了解蒼要表達的意思。原來在我治療的時候，蒼又跟巴特出去修煉了，我興奮的轉向小空，道：「那你呢？有學到什麼好玩的嗎？」

「沒有啦…」小空擺了擺手，「我們是去修煉，但是…師父覺得我還沒有把第一階段給修煉好」

「哦…」我有點失望的低著頭，獸耳也跟著下垂，我把轉頭看著坐在草地上的蒼，說：「那你呢？蒼？」

他搖搖頭，讓我跌的更深，我生氣的嘟著嘴，渾身不滿的倒在草地上，「為什麼爺爺們還有老爸都不教我們牙印呢？不公平啦！」

想到老爸跟爺爺經常用牙印惡整我，讓我倒掛在樹上、手上的水瞬間變燙、把我最喜歡吃的麵結成冰等等…還規定說18以後才能開始學牙印，討厭！

「我們現在，還沒有那力量去操控身體上的自然力，過了成年後再說吧」裡面中最懂事的蒼，用著老師型的語氣說著。

「討厭，你又沒比我大，少在那邊裝成熟」我用著拉扯著蒼的獸耳，而蒼也不甘示弱的拉扯著我的臉頰，兩少年用力的扯著對方，毫不退讓。

「放開我的耳朵啦！」，「你先放開！」

雖然這麼說…但還是沒有放開對方，只是越拉越緊，但突然出現一記手刀，狠狠的打在蒼還有我頭上，讓我們放開對方，改到呵護受傷的頭。

「幹什麼啦！？空」蒼生氣的對小空吼著，但空則是拍了拍手，並沒有理會蒼的抱怨。

「吵死了呢，你們」空一副『你們都是小孩哦』的眼神看著我們，讓我一肚子火。

「你！嗚…」原本要回話的我，感覺到背後的溫度以異常的速度上升，我轉頭一看，看到了一顆巨大的火球朝我們這邊打來，但是…為什麼只有我知道？他們怎麼沒講話呢？很明顯耶！

回頭看著他們，看到的是…瞬間被停止時間的景象，但問題是，我怎麼進來的？

火球快速的接近，但小空他們依然沒有發現，只是以超級慢的速度移動，我有點慌，想跑但又不能顧著自己跑，怎麼辦？怎麼辦？怎麼辦？我到底該怎麼辦！？

慌張至極的我，在原地亂跑著，但是一陣莫名風突然吹來，把我慌張的心思吹散，腦海…像似被淨空一樣。

我無神的舉起了左手，指著前方的火球，手上開始出現「吱吱」的聲響，全身充滿著沒有過的電氣，便在我的左手上具體化，愈來愈強、愈來愈亮的雷電開始出現怒吼聲，好像要嚇走那顆火球一樣

此時左眼裡的黑眼球突然變成白色，身上的電氣愈來愈強，身上的白襯衫跟著漂浮著，等到火球碰到了我的直指間，那一瞬間，電氣以波紋的狀態一波波的包裹著火球，電光火石般，火球震了一下，爆開了，殘留在空中的火花被電氣包裹著。

我的白色左眼也跟著那個爆炸轉成血紅色。事後才明白，剛剛巴特發出的火球被奇拉打飛，結果沒預料火球是往我們這邊過來的，我剛剛的動作，也讓他們驚訝萬分，那種……無意間操控雷電的高超動作，以及速度。奇拉也對我的能力感到訝異，但他好像覺得我擁有操控雷的能力，是從那巨雷裡打出來的。


而我的天才事蹟…就從中跑出。

＊＊＊＊＊

「這就是為什麼」哥哥拍了拍我的頭，對我微微笑，「對不起呢，途中沒直接把重點跟你講，浪費很多時間吧？」

「不…」我簡單的回復，「這樣才可以讓我知道你的為人麻，我聽得津津有味哦」給了哥哥一個朝氣的笑容。

「嗯…」，「嗚！？」

哥哥突然抱住我的身體，手拍了拍我的背，又讓我感受到了他的溫暖……過了段時間，哥哥才肯放開我，對我微笑著，「很對不起呢，要是我還活著的話，你就不會孤單了」

「我沒有很孤單阿」我抹起一口笑，「因為我現在有你還有狼野他們陪伴阿」

雷頓了頓，彷彿看到我的身後，出現了狼野一群人的身影，此時的他，發現擔心我是無意義，因為…我早已經被朋友還有家人包容著，根本不會有一絲的孤單氣息從我的思想裡跑出。

「那就好呢」雷站了起來，便乎了一口氣，好像把所有煩惱全部吹掉了，「該是你離開的時候了呢，幫我跟奇克問好」他一彈指，前方突然出現一陣強風突襲我的臉，讓我不能睜開雙眼，指能隱約看到哥哥慢慢消退的身影。

等到眼睛再次睜開時，我回到了現實的世界，眨巴兩下眼睛，呆呆的看著前方的滿臉興奮的阿源還有奇克，突然！阿源熱情的抱著我，一直說著：「太好了呢！你終於清醒了」他的力量，真的可以把我脊椎給折斷…

「嗚…嗯…但是傷還沒好啦」我難過的說，整個被阿源給擠死。

「好啦，源，這樣會弄死他的」奇克在旁說著。

阿源一聽到，便把我放開了，好讓我在呼吸。還以為這次我就完了…

「我睡了多久啦？」我咳個幾下，呼吸了點新鮮空氣，微弱的問著他們。

「嗯…正常來說你應該要休息三個月」阿源搔了搔頭，便繼續：「但是你一個半月就好了…」

「哦…是嗎？」對我來說，骨折、斷腿都是家常便飯，所以沒什麼好驚訝的。

「你好像沒什麼驚訝耶…」阿源嘴角抽搐著，頭上出現一顆豆大的汗珠。

「狼人的恢復能力很強的……，源，可以讓我跟破獨處嗎？」奇克拜託著在旁的源，眼裡出現一絲絲的後悔。

「哦…但別殺了破哦」阿源開玩笑的跟奇克說，把門關起來，但是他心裡都知道，奇克的理由…

等到阿源關上們後，我直接切入話題，「你想要說什麼嗎？」眼神堅定的看著他。

「我很對不起」他直接脫口而出，讓我嚇了一跳，「我之前被怒火洗腦，沒有分清什麼是好，什麼是壞，真的很對不起」

原本以為他是一個倔強的傢伙，沒想到他居然一口氣把『對不起』這個字給講出來了，讓我有點驚訝。

「不…這不是你的錯，保護手下原本就是你的責任，不過被怒火給洗腦是？」雖然了解他剛剛說的，但是被怒火給洗腦是？因為老爸那時的決定嗎？

「因為…靈，也就是奇德那小子的母親，因為狼鐮的選擇，而慘遭『翼』毒手」奇克的語氣頗微哀傷，但是一聽到另一個遭查克毒手的受害者，又讓我更加對他們失望。原來你們…不值得信任。

「是嗎…很對不…嗚？」我還沒說完，奇克就已經把他的食指放在我的嘴唇上，要求我不要說下去，而我便乖乖的閉嘴，看他要說什麼。

「那個時候，查克已經算好靈會去東南部的分基地，便在神不知鬼不覺得情況下，把靈殺害，便在旁邊留了張紙條…」奇克從他那迷彩褲其中之一的口袋裡拿出一張泛黃的紙條，他遞給我看，而當我看到的時候…我只能說，人類的面具，太可怕了…

紙條：

你好阿奇克，看到我為你的愛人所精心製作的禮服嗎？

很美吧？你可要謝謝我哦

還有，你們這群沒有用的devil失敗品，就等著被我們銷燬吧

我在旁無神的顫抖著，瀏海遮住了雙眼，至今被虎牙緊咬著的嘴皮，早已流出少許的鮮血，奇克往旁邊看，雙手早已抓緊了雙腳，兩狼，都已經被悲傷還有怒火填滿了心。

「奇克…」我出聲，讓奇克把注意力放在我身上，「請你讓我變強」

「什麼？」奇克不解的回應。

「以現在的能力，我只能塞塞牙縫，我想變得更強，我想要幫助你們」我意志堅定的看著他，讓奇克有點不知所措。

「這個麻…」奇克思考了一下，抹起了一口微笑，讓我有點期待他會說的話。

「那要看你的表現摟」

「啥？」我的嘴巴變成了『口』的形狀，完全不知道他的意思。

他用食指推了推我的額頭，讓無力的我躺回的床上，溫和的微笑，讓我有點疑惑，「現在你的傷還沒痊癒，一個禮拜後再說」

「什…什麼麻！」

看著我那生氣的臉蛋，奇克笑了笑，便站了起來，走向門口，他轉頭看著我，「大部分的，就讓雷教你吧，他更可以當老師」開玩笑的語氣從他嘴裡跑出，讓我無奈的笑了笑。

「對了！」我想到了雷的委託，便大叫了一下，而握著門把的奇克，並沒有轉頭，只有他的耳朵有反應，「哥哥跟你問好呢，希望你不要做蠢事哦」很明顯的，那是我亂加上去的，但是…誰理阿？

「嗯…知道了」奇克睜大了雙眼，但只有那一秒，嘴角上揚，在心裡說著：『很像你呢，雷…』

奇克走出了門房，我也安心的躺回床上入睡，一到夢境，哥哥早已在黑暗的空間裡等著我，我也不慌不忙的走上前，看著他的臉。

「破，可以訓練了」

「知道了！」

＊＊＊＊＊＊

而在『牙』的地方…

阿空還有蒼狼帶著嚴肅的氣息走到四牙的房間，門一開，原本在討論事情的長老們看了開門的蒼還有阿空一眼。

「巴特長老，舜長老，請你們訓練我們」蒼禮貌的說著，從頭到尾都沒有鬆懈的動作。

「理由是什麼呢？」雙手交叉在胸口上的舜問著。

「師父，我們想要變得更強，不想在與『銀白羽翼』的戰爭裡變成絆腳石」阿空眼神堅定的看著舜，而舜只在旁嘆了一口氣，讓阿空有點萎縮的動作，但是蒼狼制止了。

「我知道你們很想要幫忙，但是…」舜原本要說完，但在旁的奇拉在途中取消舜的句子。

「有何不可？」奇拉用著輕鬆的口語說著，「他們都是很有潛力的，讓他們發揮才是好的呢」

奇拉看了巴特一眼，「巴特，你要嗎？」

巴特看了蒼狼一眼，吸了一口氣，「明天一早，到『炎地』與我會合」

「是的！」蒼狼絲毫沒有退縮的神情，但在心裡面，卻是手舞足蹈的亂跳著。

奇拉又看了舜一眼，「舜你呢？讓頭號弟子學多一點技巧好像不壞吼？」

「嗚…」舜無奈的嘆了一口氣，眼神銳利的看著阿空，「到『誕生之地』那邊會合」

「是…是的！」阿空頓了頓，便又趕緊回復舜的要求。

「嗯？狼野呢？沒跟你們在一起嗎？」震皺了皺眉頭。

「他阿…已經在訓練了」阿空抱著頭笑著說。

「是嗎…」

＊＊＊＊＊

如往，那傢伙的空間都是這種型的，地面都是火紅的岩漿，天空是血紅的，而那永遠掛在空中的圓月，都是死黑。

每走五步，都會看到一具具白骨，這都是那傢伙的擺設。算了，他喜歡就讓他這樣吧，不管…

「歡迎阿，狼野」兩隻手在神不知鬼不覺的情況下從後面抱住我，手的主人是一個穿著黑長袍的黑狼人，雖然他的身體是溫的，但是他的內心…是可以凍結一切的冷酷。

我單手抱住他的手，轉頭看著他的臉，「黑月，你可以幫我一個忙嗎？」

「只要是你想要的，我都可以幫你哦」稱為黑月的黑狼人大膽的親吻狼野的臉頰，讓狼野有點排斥。每次見到他都要被他這樣亂摸，真討厭…

「我想要變強」我無語氣的說著，持續看著他的臉。

「你想變得更強阿？」他放開了我，用他的食指刮了刮他的臉頰，「可以是可以，但是有條件哦」他單眼眨了一下。

「是什麼？」狼野皺眉頭的問，但是他已經知道大概的要求。

「你要主動親我…婀」他原本要說完，但是一看到被邪氣佔滿全身的我時，便嚇了一跳。

「你這個傢伙…」雙眼出現了黑色的十字，全身散著實體化的殺氣與邪氣。

「狼野阿，你可是殺不了我的哦，你可要記住這點，還有…」他憑空出現在我的面前，單手輕輕的抓住下顎，把我的視野移到他的臉上，「我可是唯一一個可以教你操控『死界』的老師哦」黑月邪笑著，雙手扶住了我的背，臉也與我的距離差不了幾米。

「嗚…」我完全不能反對與選擇其他的辦法，這個根本沒有什麼選擇不選擇的呢。這傢伙每次都這樣…

「你的選擇哦」他等著我的回應。什麼我的選擇，這根本不能選麻！

「知…知道了啦」話一落下，我直接吻黑月的狼嘴，而他的舌頭，衝破了我的防衛線，直接與我的舌頭殘繞在一起，並在途中吸許著我的密汁，過程完全沒有一絲粗暴，而是非常溫柔的對待，讓我有點驚訝…

當我快沒有氣時，黑月才依依不捨的離開了我的雙唇，並看著滿臉紅暈的我，抹起一口壞笑：「那訓練就開始摟！」

「嗯…嗯」我嚥了嚥口口水。

黑月要起步時，我的食指瞬間止住他的狼嘴，「這你可要保密哦…」

黑月微笑的點點頭，說：「知道了，不過有個條…」他還沒說完時，我的邪氣已經開始沸騰了起來，讓他識相的閉上嘴巴，因為他知道，就算我不能殺掉他，但我還可是慢慢的折磨死他。

開始，所有人的訓練模式，啟動！！

待續…………

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

雷小時候也很白X呢，看來大家為了大戰

都已經在做特訓了。

期待下一篇。

----------


## Holpless

> 雷小時候也很白X呢，看來大家為了大戰
> 
> 都已經在做特訓了。
> 
> 期待下一篇。


白x阿...很適合的形容詞 (誤

不變強 那這樣都只有破再吃香 作者我是不允許的!!!

----------


## 冥月

唔~
第一次看這篇小說, 看過第一章後就不知道怎麽一會事的將看到了這篇.....
呃~大大 你不是下咒了吧.....（死....

那就是寫的好啦 哈~  
很喜歡這篇小說哦诶~
希望您加油啦 哈~

----------


## Holpless

> 唔~
> 第一次看這篇小說, 看過第一章後就不知道怎麽一會事的將看到了這篇.....
> 呃~大大 你不是下咒了吧.....（死....
> 
> 那就是寫的好啦 哈~  
> 很喜歡這篇小說哦诶~
> 希望您加油啦 哈~


新的讀者！！ （抓） （被打死）

呵呵 怎麼講勒， 我是一個最不會營造氣氛的狼了 所以直接轉移劇情摟 （被打死）

恩 你很喜歡阿！ 好棒哦 ＞口＜　（樂瘋中）那要多來哦！　

恩！　只要是讀者希望的　我都會盡全力去做　（你哪有阿？）　閉嘴啦　（亂槍掃射謎之聲）

----------


## 冥月

..........
啊嘞~
作者大大很幽默的說........
BUT  大大千萬不要樂瘋 您要是瘋了 小說怎麽辦內~哈哈~

看來大大也是做軍火生意的人內~動不動沖鋒槍就端出來嘞
哈哈~

----------


## Holpless

> ..........
> 啊嘞~
> 作者大大很幽默的說........
> BUT  大大千萬不要樂瘋 您要是瘋了 小說怎麽辦內~哈哈~
> 
> 看來大大也是做軍火生意的人內~動不動沖鋒槍就端出來嘞
> 哈哈~


不幽默就做不出這麼好玩的小說摟 （哪裡好玩啦？）

這可是一百年才發生的事情耶 不瘋不是狼 （大哥阿....一百年後你還活著嗎？）

當然阿～ 不做這生意 旁邊那愛吵的謎之甥舅會煩麻 （你是在說我嗎？） 沒錯低（舉槍） 死巴 （謎之聲損傷50000 已死亡）

----------


## 冥月

.........
呃 以下是個人意見....

無論怎麽樣也不能瘋  讀者還要看您的小說不是嘛~

至於愛吵的謎之甥舅.....
推薦火箭炮.....
咔咔！
咻~~~
轟！！~~~~
呼~~~世界都安靜了.......（不知道應不應該加上一句HELP.......

----------


## 空

.

----------


## Holpless

> .........
> 呃 以下是個人意見....
> 
> 無論怎麽樣也不能瘋  讀者還要看您的小說不是嘛~
> 
> 至於愛吵的謎之甥舅.....
> 推薦火箭炮.....
> 咔咔！
> 咻~~~
> ...


哦 知道了 （吃下鎮定丸）

非常棒呢XDD  我也要一個 （伸爪）

不必啦 反正都轟成砲灰了 ，世界上又有了砲灰了....

----------


## Holpless

> 嗯嗯，原來雷根奇克是一對啊
> 
> 不過他們兩個誰在上面誰在下面呢(思(遭輾
> 
> 再來是訓練嗎？
> 
> 那就來看看破跟狼也的外掛會開到多強了XD(再度被輾


呵呵～因為從小就是朋友麻  結果感情越來越深 就........

上面下面阿 黑～ 以後再說啦（飄） （被打死）

嘿嘿嘿 對於我這金手指天天用的小白呢 可說是清而一舉 （但就算你開了 你還是死阿 ） 你很吵耶 ！！（拿出從阿冥拿來的火箭炮）
轟！～～～

...............
（逢之聲再度轟殺 ）

----------


## 帕亞

Holpless大~你好
我是剛進來的狼寶寶
我對你寫的文章很有興趣
雖然才剛看幾章而已
很不錯呢!加油喔!!
懇請多多指教^^

----------


## Holpless

> Holpless大~你好
> 我是剛進來的狼寶寶
> 我對你寫的文章很有興趣
> 雖然才剛看幾章而已
> 很不錯呢!加油喔!!
> 懇請多多指教^^


歡迎來到wolf paradise (狼之樂園) ^^

又一隻新獸來我的窩看小說了 (樂) 

恩 這個故事還沒結束 要是看完了 就請你期待下一個新章瞜 (拍肩)

恩 也請你多多指教瞜^^

對了 請包含前幾張的錯誤 因為這是我第一次發文呢 ^^|||

----------


## Holpless

Ｐａｒｔ　２８　啟動的訓練開關Ｘ謎樣人物Ｘ苦力


破、狼野、蒼狼、空……

在時間的細縫中，漂浮在藍色時鐘上的白狼人，身上那超過千年歲月的破舊斗蓬，在空中漂浮著，用著非常哀傷的眼神看著在眼前漂浮的四個名字，但在其中，有兩個名字從蔚藍變成死紅。

將有兩位勇士….…戰敗

＊＊＊

『炎地』，是每個想獲得『炎靈』認同的狼人都會修煉的聖地。

火紅的烈燄、銀白的聖火，深藍的鬼火、死黑的死火，結合在一起，認同者則生，淘汰者則死，然而，這也是為什麼左右旁都會出現被灼熱的烈燄烤過的具具焦骨，先前修煉在此地，但被淘汰的勇者們的下場。

我禮貌的越過勇者們的遺體，緊跟著巴特的身後，對於這裡的景色，讓我少許回想到以前第一次擅自踏入『炎地』情景。

「還記得嗎，蒼？」巴特開口，引起我的注意。

「是的，我還…記得」我回答，眼神出現少許的羞愧。



65年前…我跟巴特回到了『牙』總部，那天，也是我的生日。

「歡迎回來哦，小蒼！」，「小蒼你回來阿？」

一回到總部，我看到了狼鐮跟奇拉，便開心的跑向他們，丟下緩慢的巴特叔叔。

總部裡，大家都非常熱情的歡迎我，尤其是比我先回來的阿空，直接抓著我的手帶到我的房間，結果一到房間…

「啪！」 彩帶起此比落的飛在空中，讓我頓了一下。

「生日快樂！蒼狼！」

奇拉叔叔他們、阿空、狼鐮，一同說著，而身後的巴特，我呆滯著，但身後的巴特把我推進了房間，把我的生日派對炒熱了起來，那也是我最快樂的時候。

但是………我做了個很對不起巴特的事情，我一輩子也忘不了…

巴特跟我說過，絕對不准過去的房間，『炎地』，聽說要我很會火牙印的時候才可以進入的房間，但是…我卻違背了他。

「偷偷摸摸…偷偷摸摸」

好奇心的驅使下，我用著無聲的腳步走到巴特所說的『炎地』，穿過走廊，左轉…右轉，雖然總部很暗到伸手不見五指的暗，但是學會第一步驟的我，早就知道怎麼讓火焰點亮在我的視野中，讓我
清楚的看到路跟地圖。

轉了一個彎後，我看到了一扇門，門後有著火紅色的亮光，雖然心中苗起一點恐懼，但豪大的好奇心把恐懼吞沒了，讓我鼓起勇氣握住有點溫暖的門把。

轉了轉門把，門「咿…」的一聲打開了，眼睛用力的睜開，看著眼前的景象，房間裡都是火焰，但奇怪的是，在遠方有著看似融合在一起但並沒有混合在一起的火燄，有紅、藍、黑、白等四種顏色。

我踏進去一步，感受到火紅土地上給的溫暖，想要再伸一腳時，突然出現一種被看著的感覺，我緊張的往後看，看到在身後目瞪口呆的巴特，突然…心裡面的好奇心被罪惡感給撲滅了，身體開始顫抖著，深怕巴特生氣…

「臭小子！」巴特生氣的大吼著，讓我嚇了一跳，但身體一動也不敢動，只能眼錚錚看著巴特充滿怒氣的走過來。

「啪！」

巴掌一揮，我因為力量的關係摔在一旁，右手摸著被打的臉頰的跪坐在一旁，看著巴特用力甩門，並慢慢的走過來，臉色好恐怖！

我急忙爬起來拔腿就跑，眼角閃著淚光，用著自己最快的腳程逃開巴特，心裡充滿歉意。

「別跑…嗚！！」巴特原本要對逃跑的我斥道，但一看到甩我巴掌的手，正出現微微的火紅，頓時慌張了起來，『剛剛的火牙印還沒解除…糟糕！他的臉』巴特奮力跑向我的房間。

等到巴特放慢了腳步且慢慢的走向我的房門，我的房門並沒有關，除至於罪惡感、還是忘記？這已經不重要了，因為我犯了個很重大的錯誤，違反巴特與我的約定…

他探頭看著在床上縮成一團的我，便慢慢的走進來，想要看看被他打的臉，我抬頭，露出了佈滿在右臉頰火紅的灼傷，以及兩道濃重的淚痕，讓巴特更加心酸。他的傷…

他越來越接近，原本可怕的神情從他的臉上消失了，有的…只有後悔的臉色，他的手輕輕的撫摸著我的臉頰，雖然有點刺痛，但是他的溫柔大於痛覺。

我毫不猶豫的抱住巴特的腰，開始淘豪大哭，「對不起…對不起，我破壞了約定，拜託你不要對我生氣好不好？我不會在犯了，拜託！」手抱的越來越緊，一直在請求著巴特的原諒。

「蒼…」巴特抱住比他個子還小很多的我，用著憐憫的神情看著我。

我不沒有回應，只是在一旁哭著。

「我原諒你，但是…以後不可以破壞約定了哦」他蹲了下來，擦試著我的眼淚，對我許下另一個約定。

「知…知道了」我應了一聲，用著手臂擦去眼淚，嘴角微微上揚。

巴特突然把我抱起來，把我放在那無溫的床上，他溫柔的摸著我的藍髮，而我…因為巴特給我的
溫柔而慢慢闔上我的雙眼，隱約聽到巴特那柔和的聲音…

「生日快樂，蒼狼…」

從此以後，我在也不會破壞我與巴特的約定。



「開始吧，蒼」巴特的聲音把我拉回現實。

我點頭回應，站在巴特的身邊，雙眼緊盯著眼前的火焰，臉頰上那浮現出來的十字與背上的天狼刃，彷彿正與火焰共鳴著，而漸漸的，火焰開始接近我，直到我的面前。

我伸出了雙手，捧著那團不燙手的火焰，溫暖的感覺瞬間打通我的身體，並包容著我。

「你知道怎麼做吧？」巴特斜眼看著我，試探的語氣勾起我一邊的嘴角。

「就是把它吃下去麻」我張大了嘴巴，慢慢把不燙手的火焰放進嘴裡，那火焰漸漸的被我吞食，雖然一時卡在喉嚨，讓我有點難過，但是火焰像是有自我意識般的推著自己，成功的掉入我的肚子裡。

而進入肚子的那一瞬間，我的身體瞬間膨脹了起來又消退，我的意識也隨著那鼓力量失去了意識，直接倒在火紅的地板上，巴特將我抱起，並盤腿坐在地板上，將我放在他的腿上，手輕柔著我的藍髮，在心中默念著：『到了這裡，我不能再幫你了，蒼…』



＊＊＊

而在不一樣的房間，完全不同的景色、不同的溫度、以及不一樣的感受，清爽的冰涼感受…

兩狼人在房間裡走動著，一起體驗著那股讓狼神清氣爽的微風。

「還記得嗎？小空」在我旁邊的師父開口，引起我的注意力。

「當然摟，那時的感覺…」我一輩子都忘不了…


67年前，還小的我，正與師父在被稱為『誕生之地』的房間裡漫步著，漂浮在空中、大小不依的水團、銀白色的石板、以及天上那萬里無雲的蔚藍天空。

聽師父說，這個地方是萬物誕生與死亡的集合點，每塊冰錐、每團水珠都代表著生命。

左轉、右轉，越過無數個冰雕，感到疑惑的我，不小心用臉神透露出去，讓師父看到，他笑了笑，便開口：「那些數不清的雕像阿，是在『誕生之地』修煉的水牙印高手，但就算他的技術有多高超，要是沒有『水靈』認同的話，就會成冰雕來保護這塊聖地」

我頓了頓，驚訝的看著師父，問道：「那師父有在這裡修煉嗎？」

「嗯阿」師父自在的回應，便轉了一個彎，「這也是我，成為『完形狼人』的地方呢」

我直視著師父，便皺了皺眉頭，咬著嘴皮，『師父好強，我能超過嗎？』我並沒有注意前方的路，則單手抓著師父的短褲，由他帶路。

而在我無神的時候，一隻手撥弄著我的橘髮，讓我驚了一下，抬頭看著前方那廣大的瀑布，「嘩啦嘩啦！」的打下來，瀑布底下出現了濃濃的水氣，光線的照射，出現了無數色彩，簡直美呆了。

「小空阿」師父抓住我的注意力，我把頭抬起來看著他，「以後，你可要在這裡修煉哦，要是你認真的話，或許可以超過我哦」

我不自覺得的抹起一口陽光的微笑看著師父，大聲回應著：「知道了！」

然後，我與師父，則靜靜的看著前方的美景，我…也開始築起我的信心。

之後的每一天，我都很努力的練習，想要得到師父的認同，也想要實現師父對我的期待，我要變得更強更厲害！


「小空，開始吧」師父把我從回憶中抓回現實，雙手交叉在胸口上的看著我。

我點點頭，便開始脫掉身上的衣物，剩下內褲在身，走進瀑布底下，底下的水並沒有任何刺骨的冰冷，則是帶給我溫和的感覺。

我盤坐在瀑布底下的巨岩，用著肩與頭來感受著由上往下的衝擊力，突然，一股異常的衝擊力打進我的心，心頭一震，讓我瞬間失去了意識，但是身體依然盤坐在巨岩上，並沒有因此而跌落。

師父一看到閉上雙眼的我，便跟著盤腿在銀白色的石塊上，輕閉著雙眼，周圍出現一團團漂浮在周圍的水珠，開始自我修煉著。

蒼狼與空的試煉，啟動！

＊＊＊＊

凌晨２點３５分，除了夜晚接班的守衛與勘查四周的夜瞳班以外，每個獸都回房就寢，但在長的不像話迴廊裡出現了一個迅速的身影，完全不出任何聲音的快速移動，有如沒有雙腳的鬼魂。

那身影停了下來，默默的站在前方的房門，轉開了手把，門無聲的被打開，身影走向房間裡，看著沈睡的主人，正要伸手觸摸時……

「你要幹嘛，奇多亞？」

身影頓了頓，但又鬆懈了下來，無奈的笑了笑，「這樣也被你發現阿，不愧是狼王呢」

房間的主人床頭旁的燈打開，燈一亮，把那可疑的面紗給拆穿，結實身軀有著橘色外毛與柔軟的白色內毛的與四肢的黑毛，身上穿著黑色的無袖衣及褐色的短褲，臉上掛著一個神祕的微笑，被稱為奇多亞的狐狸，看似很輕鬆的搖著身後那蓬鬆的尾巴。

「不過…」奇多亞拉了張椅子坐下，直試著坐倒在床上的奇克，「應該是你要幹嘛吧，奇克？把在隱居的我挖回總部有什麼企圖？」

微笑是這傢伙慣用的『面具』，然而…奇克早已習慣被他這樣試探，不帶任何婉轉的說：「你也是我們的一員，也有這個責任摻加戰役」

「不好意思，我沒興趣」但奇多亞也沒有屈服，則是一臉掃興樣的說著。

「這不是你可以選擇的，大家都是好不容易存活下來的同伴，我不允許你這樣！」奇克壓低口氣，微怒的瞪著一副無所謂的奇多亞。

「呵呵，你還是沒變呢，跟二十年前的你一樣」奇多亞笑了幾聲，「幫是幫，但是有條件」

奇克一聽到『條件』這個詞，嚥了嚥口水，因為在以前，當奇多亞對他說『條件』時，大部分都是做些很令人害羞的事物，但連狼王的他都不得不服從，畢竟他是個很重要的王牌……

「什麼條件？」奇克輕輕閉上了眼睛，無奈的說著，讓奇多亞露出尖牙的壞笑著。

「閉上眼睛」他輕語，等到奇克閉緊雙眼後，他便開始進行他那膽大的計畫，慢慢的接近狼王那寬大的身軀，舌頭舔了舔嘴，內心的慾火愈來愈旺。

「！？」

奇克被堵住了嘴，無法說話，嘴裡的舌頭被另一個濕滑的長物交纏在一起，攪弄出更多密汁，奇多亞大膽的抱住奇克那粗壯的脖子，身體整個靠著奇克，靜靜的享受著『佔領』的感受，並看著被他攻擊的奇克那慢慢虛弱的樣子，讓他更加興奮。

但是時間看奇多亞不順眼，奇克開始呼吸困難，讓他只有放開的選擇，但離開時還牽出一條細絲，奇多亞滿意的笑著，看著那滿臉通紅的奇克，「１／３的條件完成了」

「１／３！？」奇克大叫著，但並沒有讓奇多亞移走他的微笑。

「嗯，沒錯」奇多亞簡單的說，不管奇克那感到不可理喻的臉神，「我會幫助你，但等到這個戰役結束了，你得陪我一輓哦」

「這個…」還沒說完，奇多亞直接用食指堵住他的狼嘴，另一隻手依然環繞在奇克的脖子上
，嘴慢慢的移到奇克的左耳，輕輕的說著：「這個基地可是我的設計哦，要讓他完全發揮的話，只有我才能辦到」輕咬著奇克的狼耳，舌頭也不乖低挑逗著，但是奇克排斥的一推，讓奇多亞死心的離開奇克。

「知道了」奇克無奈的答應，但是眼睛一利，直視著奇多亞，「別死在這戰役上哦」

奇多亞冷哼了一下，微笑的臉龐到奇克的面前，手輕輕的抬起奇克的下顎，微微笑，「我可是狐狸呢，生活在生死邊緣是家常便飯呢」說完，因為阻擋不了內心的慾望，且在一次的吻了一下奇克的額頭。

他走到門口，耳朵抽動了一下，「奇克」放在牆壁的爪子頓時用力刮著牆壁，讓牆壁出現深深的四道爪痕，身上徘徊著難以控制的殺氣，「我是不會放過他們的，靈的死是他們害的……這也是讓我回來的另一個理由」講到最後一句，奇多亞轉頭給了奇克一個朝氣的微笑，把之前那充滿弒氣的眼神藏在心裡，打開了門，離開奇克的房間。

奇克繼續回到床上睡覺，但是眼皮並沒有聽到命令，則是直直看著白色的天花板，心想：『希望會站在我們這邊嗎？』輕嘆了一聲，便試著回到夢境裡，只可惜…臉皮依舊沒有得到命令，讓奇克無神的凝視著天花板，同樣的動作，持續了一整晚…

＊＊＊＊＊

「還不夠！」

雙手插腰的白狼人，批著由雷編織而成的斗蓬，看著眼前進行坎苛試煉的白髮少年，全身傷痕累累，之前流出來的血液早已凝固在結實的身體上，但是圍繞在身上的紫雷依舊攻擊著大口喘氣的少年。

「動作不快，攻擊沒有力，你到底在幹嘛！？」白狼人大聲斥道著，再次看到少年被紫雷攻擊，倒地在死黑色的土地上，但又吃力的站起，身上穿著的黑色短褲，至今已出現無數個穿口。

好不容易站起來的少年，意識到左手邊那強大的殺氣，便順手用左手臂防禦，但是狼算不如天算，兇猛的紫雷用力打在少年的右腹部，鮮血用力的被少年咳了出來，便又再度倒在地板上殘喘著。

白狼人走到少年的面前，一臉失望的看著他，踢了下側身倒地的少年，讓他正面躺在地板上，「破阿，你到底在幹嘛？從開始到現在，我完全沒看到你有躲過紫雷的攻擊」

「………」破並沒有出聲，則是難過的呼吸著，突然，一隻腳用力採在破的腹部上，因為衝擊力的關係，身體震動了一下，終於，破開始把注意力放在眼前模糊的白色身影。

「雖然這樣很嚴苛，但是現在的你，就如同之前所說的，只有塞塞牙縫的存在罷了」狼人說著，腳移開破的腹部，「你剛剛的動作實在是太慢了，排斥雷的次數也太多了，無法展出所有的實力」

雖然這裡是破的夢境，但這與現實是完全一樣，聽的到但意識模糊的他，無法回答狼人所說的話，只能任由他大聲斥道，現在的他，被超過萬福特的紫雷玩弄在股心，無法動彈。

狼人呼了一口氣，臉色平穩了下來，「雷就像水一樣，柔軟且滑順，可是你一旦排斥了雷，雷就會對你展出比火焰更加灼熱的攻擊」狼人單蹲，單手把破的肩抬了起來，「現在你得學的，是不去排斥雷，並用力柔軟的動作來躲過那變化莫測的紫雷」

呼吸漸漸平穩，身上的傷痕以異常的速度回復，而覆蓋滿身的痛楚也漸漸的消退，讓破感到微微的驚喜，「哥…」雖然快速的回復，但是聲音還是非常微弱，「為什麼我現在會這麼弱？現在我…為什麼完全招不出『輪』？」

「因為要讓你練習不用『輪』來維持你的雷，所以我從你的身體裡，把『輪』給拿掉」雷不快不慢的說著，同時把輕柔著我的白髮，「你要修煉『靈道』，就得把『輪』從你的身體裡取消掉」

「為什麼……」破疑惑的看著雷。

「從頭到尾的說請清楚好了」雷盤腿做在破旁，把自己的腿當破的枕頭，準備要長篇大論了起來……

修煉靈道，是需要相等的實力以及耐心，一旦選擇修煉靈道，就得解除『輪』，等於回到原點重新修煉，但是要在沒有『輪』的協助下操控修煉者的能力，對大部分的狼人，那幾乎是不可能，因為光是到達『第四輪』就需要煉獄般的修煉。

只有借助於『靈』的認同來修成靈道，雖然是這樣，但問題是………雷之靈道是沒有所謂的『靈』，因為所謂的『靈』的前世其實也是個狼人，但是他們不吃不睡的修煉著自己的道，漸漸的…成為永生的靈體，但並沒有狼人有去挑戰雷，因為光是被雷反嗜而死的狼人太多了，便沒有任何狼人想要去挑戰。


而靈道，是一個可以讓修煉狼人跨越零界點的力量，而靈道也有分輪數，但是輪是不會顯示在外，而是包圍在心臟周圍，最低為三輪，要是提昇一級，輪數將會消掉一個輪，也就等於你的實力整個增加了三倍，而要是到了『空』，就會把輪全部消掉，而被封鎖在裡頭的力量將會爆發，可以毀掉一個大陸的力量…

『輪』跟『靈道』其實都是一樣的，雖然是增強力量的媒介，但也是封鎖內在能力的鎖鏈，一旦解除了鎖鏈，就會有無法壓抑的能力暴發出來。

爆發被壓抑的能力有個致命的風險……媒介壓制所壓制的強大力量，其實是使用者的生命之源，一旦用光了，使用者便死，所以擁有壓抑生命之源的媒介其實不是壞事，但是必要的話，也是得解除。

語畢，雷不慌不忙的解說完了，破大部分的傷口也回復的差不多，拍了兩下頭，便把破拉起來，「聽好了破，不要排斥紫雷的殺氣，要隨著紫雷的殺氣躲掉那聲東擊西的刺殺」

「知道了…」破輕輕的說著，深深的吸了口氣，認真的眼神跑了出來，然而，當破準備好的同時，後方又出現了危機性的氣息。紫雷…來吧！

憑空跑回觀看席的雷，看著吃力閃躲紫雷攻擊的破，深深的嘆了口氣，心裡萌生一苗歉意。『對不起，破，雖然這樣是直接跳三級的試煉，但是…為了你內在的潛能，我只能這麼做了』利眼看著再度疲憊的破，便又回想到把奇克輕鬆料倒的破，簡直是天壤之別。

『破…那時的你，有種我沒有的雷，那種…只有真正的『雷帝』才有資格架取的『聖雷』………』腦海裡出現了周圍散發紫雷的破，疑問瞬間擠進腦裡，為什麼破能在短時間操控紫雷？為什麼可以在那麼短的時間內料倒奇克？為什麼…為什麼破能在那時刻學會不使用『輪』來操控雷？

雷把注意放在破上，但又無奈的搖著頭，看著被紫雷鎖在空中的破，身上一秒一秒的出現新的傷口。

「嗚嗚……」破無力的摔倒在地板上，那剛復原完畢的身體又變得殘破不堪，上氣不接下氣的喘著，不甘心的咬緊牙關，攤在地板上的手也抓出了五道爪痕，『真的好難，沒有了『輪』光是操控雷就像被火烤一樣的疼，這下該怎麼辦？』

破的開始進入了沉思，一直想要想起之前聽過的句子，然後慢慢的把所有的意思全部拼湊在一塊，柔軟、動作、節拍…靈光一閃之際，一句話照亮了他的疑惑，『隨著雷去擺動』一句話打通了所有的疑問。

之後，破死命的站起，等待著紫雷的攻擊，紫雷的氣息開始環繞在破的周圍，但破沒有絲毫的移動以及雜心，就靜靜的等待著紫雷具體化的攻擊，而紫雷如破所料的從左方攻擊，「吱吱！」的電氣聲囂張的吼叫著。

突然！時間像是失去動力的停止，胸口與紫雷的差距不到一米，等到時間換上了新電池開始轉動時，我身體像是在開動的那瞬間脫離了時空的擺脫，雙手交叉在胸口上來防禦雷的攻擊，雙眼裡紅眼球瞬間變化為白色，而紫雷便重重的打在雙手與胸口，嚐到了千刀萬剮的滋味，但臉對疼痛唱反調的把嘴角勾了起來。

『很好，完全在計畫中！』

看來我先前的動作，雷有點震驚，但被疑惑埋沒了，心裡問到：『既然都看到了，怎麼不躲呢？』此時，雷像是解讀了我的思想，但卻掛著震驚萬分的臉龐，『笨蛋！要是那樣做的話！』

「阿阿阿阿阿阿阿阿！」身上出現了白色的電氣，正與紫雷交纏一塊，然而電氣的範圍愈來愈廣闊，把破整個吞入肚子裡，刺耳的「吱吱」聲與破的怒吼聲，彷彿使的雷電更加的強大，而紫雷卻漸漸的微弱了起來，被破放出的銀白電氣吞食著。

『我要把你吃下去！！』

待續………………

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

頭香!!

看來大家的訓練都很困難呢..

不過通過後，實力大概就會大進吧。

期待下一篇。

----------


## Holpless

> 頭香!!
> 
> 看來大家的訓練都很困難呢..
> 
> 不過通過後，實力大概就會大進吧。
> 
> 期待下一篇。


不困難的話 就不會有人看摟 

實力大進阿...就看他們的表現摟（群：你這什麼意思＝口＝＋）

恭喜阿蒼得到頭香～XD

----------


## 夢境之狼雪克

呼!終於看完了!

大大寫的真好!(不過都有怪怪的內容

加油!繼續寫下去吧!

----------


## Holpless

> 呼!終於看完了!
> 
> 大大寫的真好!(不過都有怪怪的內容
> 
> 加油!繼續寫下去吧!


謝謝誇獎呢︿︿ 怪怪的內容阿...我不懂你在說什麼耶（歪頭） （明明心知肚明！！） 

我知道了 ！！ 但是...我不小心被作業海嘯哄到...所以 之後再說巴 （飄） （被咬死）

----------


## Holpless

Ｐａｒｔ　２９　狼野與黑月，長達百年的思念。

地獄是什麼樣子？

沒去過、沒看過、沒體驗過……但就算如此，我也沒有無聊到要去了解地獄是什麼。

那被鮮血所染紅的圓月彷彿是點亮被黑暗所吞噬的烏黑天空的微弱燈光，土地，像似倒映著天空顏色般的烏黑，但是在黑色土地的裂縫中，出現著微弱卻灼熱的光線，不停的提高這個仿冒地獄的世界的溫度。

罪人們那刺耳的悲鳴，與切割肉體的撕裂聲，有如地獄交響曲般的演奏著，但在其中，卻出現不協和的聲音，那沈重的腳步聲…

一位少年，全身被那沾滿髒血的黑色斗篷所包裹，穿著黑色的無袖皮製緊身衣及那蓬鬆的黑色長褲。以沈重的步伐穿梭著被血洗禮的群群罪人。

少年停住了腳步，兩眼放射出能結凍一切的冷酷，無語的看著眼前的罪人。七孔被線以殘暴的方式縫住，沒有絲毫的溫柔，但就算沒有了五感，罪人依然能感受到前方少年所釋放出的壓迫感，嘴巴因恐懼而不停的扭動著，一些被線隔離的死皮像碎片一樣的飄落。

『噁心…』

少年在心裡滴咕，嫩白的手推開了斗篷，抓緊身後的巨大武器，「刷！」的一聲，吼叫聲沒了，血灑出來了。

少年盯著自己做出來的『噴泉』所噴灑出來的血，看了一眼在『噴泉』旁的頭，左手握緊那巨大武器，黑色的柄有著血紅色的古文，上下頂端那彎月型的鋒利刀刃，那彷彿一碰就見血的可怕凶器，雙鐮。

鐮刀，不只是個武器，它是死神的夥伴以及通往地獄的護照。隨著輕輕的力道砍出來那美麗的血紅路線，千刀萬剮，油鍋熬煮？那些都是浪費時間，罪人只是一種到這可悲世界的不可燃垃圾，不需要給他們這種特別服務。

一刀接著一刀，少年輕鬆揮舞著鐮刀，砍殺一個個連跑都不會，只會站在一旁哭喊的蠢蛋，但上下兩把刀刃卻沒有沾上任何一絲血。

少年再次停止腳步，鐮刀伸上天空，兩眼無情的看著比自己小一顆頭的男孩，刀一揮，原本能再次造出一座『噴泉』，鋒利的刀尖卻停在男孩的頸部。

他…在哭？

少年疑惑，看著男孩那被胡亂縫住的眼皮上的淚珠，鐮刀離開了男孩的頸部，無聲擦過男孩的右肩，頭也不回的離開。

「不行呦，狼野」，「刷！」

少年轉頭，看著眼前的穿著黑色斗篷的影子，便看了一眼地上的烏黑髒血及混合在一起的肉骨。

那小孩被殺了…

雙眼冷冷的看著眼前的影子，身體絲乎沒有要動的樣子。

「不及格呢，狼野」

黑影再次說話，突然，周圍出現許多罪人，圍繞著少年跟黑影，但是罪人們的表情並不是恐懼，則是開心，嘴角那過度上揚的嘴角，彷彿要拉破臉皮。少年感到不對勁，握緊了手上的鐮刀，靜靜的站著。

電光火石般，黑影憑空出現在少年的身後，粗壯的雙手緊緊抱住少年的身體，突然，所有的罪人帶著那讓人感到詭異的笑容接近少年，少年開始掙扎，但是黑影的力量整個壓住少年，讓他無法動彈。

少年大大的睜開眼，看著周圍的罪人，他們的表情彷彿在嘲笑他，是死神卻不敢殺人，對他們來講，是一個會笑死人的大笑話，在旁大聲的嘲笑著，笑聲就像比用指甲使勁刮黑板還要刺耳。

越來越接近，那詭異笑容，像是鑽進少年腦裡一樣，完全蓋住少年的視線……

突然，嘴像是被某種東西給堵住，有種濕濕的觸感環繞在雙唇。時間彷彿被凍結，每個罪人都被時間的鎖鏈束縛著，停止在上一秒的動作。

這個臭傢伙又來了，討厭！

想要分開，但是背後有某股力量向前推，濕滑的長物撞進少年的防衛線，剩下裡頭的舌頭與長物交戰著。

混蛋！放開拉！

想要說話卻因為舌頭的被纏繞而無法出聲，拳頭因為沒空間伸展，只能搥著黑影的胸口，但卻更加燃起黑影的慾火，使得長物不停的打壓少年的舌頭。

直到少年快窒息時，黑影才不捨的放開少年。

同時，地獄的景象像是被石頭打破的玻璃一樣，變成了碎片的掉落在地。一切彷彿只是個夢，但視野清楚後，夢並沒有結束，只是來到了一個黑色四次元空間。

「黑月，你這死傢伙給我出來！」向空氣吼著，少年生氣的嘟著嘴，彷彿上一分鐘的他，也與那些碎片跟著消失。

「別生氣麻，狼野」像是求饒的聲音出現在少年的身後，而同時，身體又被兩隻粗大毛茸的手給抱住，一位穿著黑色長袍的黑月用著無辜的眼神看著少年。

手軸向後一衝，用力的撞了黑月腹部一下，趁黑月有點難過的往後推一步，轉身在給黑月一個旋踢，讓他直接離開狼野差不多三公尺遠。

「怎麼可以這樣對待自己的老師呢？」黑月用手按著腹部，有點難過的說著。臉皮長八吋的混蛋！

「誰管你阿？」狼野撇頭，「哼」了一聲後，便盤坐在地上，過了幾秒鐘後，便開始出現疲倦的狀態，一隻手輕輕的揉著頭，「喂，黑月」

黑月憑空出現在狼野的前面，蹲低著身子，等待著狼野的下一句話。

「在『複製地獄』裡的男孩，是你用出來的嗎？？」

「嗯」簡單的回答配上點頭，便又繼續，「不過你怎麼不殺掉它？不是跟你說過了嗎？只要是在地獄的罪人，都是不可燃垃圾，不管它們有多小多大，都得斬首」

「我知道拉…可是…」

原本要說下去，但是黑月的食指點住了狼野的嘴，讓狼野乖乖的閉嘴，他開口：「做死神，留情跟同情就得把它丟一邊，要的只有無情罷了」

「但是…做死神也得保持中立，不能過度支持任何一方，這樣的話…我就不能與破他們全力對抗查克了」獸耳因失望而垂下來。

黑月無奈的嘆了一口氣，「告訴你一個秘密好了」黑月笑嘻嘻的把食指貼在他的狼嘴上，「其實死神早就懶得理人類了呢」

「咦？為什麼？不是得公平一切嗎？」狼野歪頭，表示疑惑。

突然，黑月用手輕柔著狼野的頭髮，苦笑著，「是沒錯啦，但是每天地獄都是爆滿的呢，去天堂的人只有個位數而已，所以在地獄，你看人類都會看到煩，所以就算你並沒有對人類那邊公平，都沒有死神會去管」

「是…是嗎」狼野嘴角抽了幾下，心道：『天啊….地獄都是人，那應徵工作來當死神應該很爽……』

「嗯」他直立了身子，對我插腰著，「好啦，休息結束，試煉開始」彈指，黑色的四次元空間瞬間變回了地獄，但奇怪的是，這空間居然沒有罪人……

「嗯」簡單回復，狼野也跟著直立身子，並沒有對環境感到怪異，順手向後一甩，身後的雙鐮跑到了狼野的手上，眼神銳利的看著前方的黑月，表示著敵意。

「很好的眼神，那我要開始摟」帶著微笑的神情，一隻手伸進那死黑的長袍，便慢慢的拔出一把黑色的巨鐮，微笑與嚴肅對換，黑月開始釋放出濃重的殺氣，使得他的神情變得很陰森。

兩狼同時消失在原地，響亮的「鏗鏘」聲蔓延在『複製地獄』中，仔細的看，卻只能看到兩個黑影擦撞的畫面。

「有進步，但是…」黑月的聲音出現，但在出現的同時，突然出現很大的空壓以爆炸性的力量湧出，完美無差的命中狼野，殘影般移動速度與空壓相撞，使得狼野不停的向後翻滾著，但藉由翻滾的力量，腳踢地，在空中側身轉動幾圈，並給了自己完美的著地。

著地後，腳尖一點，以超過音速的動作衝向黑月的面前，刀尖致命性的往黑月的腦門刺去，但刀柄一揮，阻止了狼野的攻擊，此後，兩把鐮刀開始揮舞著，介於互相擦撞，創造出美妙的聲音，狼野運用著自己柔軟的動作，讓雙鐮彷彿賦予新生命般的轉動著，製造出完美的力道、速度、以及同步率。

「非常棒呢，狼野」黑月稱讚著，並借由小幅度的動作來閃躲狼野的攻擊，鐮刀一甩，止住了狼野的攻勢，大眼瞪小眼的看著對方，「比起6個禮拜前的你，真的進步很多，只不過….」

話一落，狼野立即出現難呼吸的狀態，另一個撞擊力撞上了腹部，把狼野強制與黑月分離，稍微吃力的半蹲，空著的手按著腹部，雙眼直視放下左腳的黑月。

那時竟然沒有發覺….從頭到尾，他那隻手都是空的。

撇頭吐了口血痰，調整了呼吸，雙手握緊了雙鎌，輕輕閉上了雙眼地條整體內的氣息，突然，一種類似電磁波的聲音在狼野的腦海裡跑出，眼睛用力睜開，黑色的十字出現在狼野的眼球，身上的殺氣也因此而瞬間增強，周圍徘徊著具體化的濃重邪氣，有如暴風般的吹亂狼野的褐髮，然而，上下刀刃從潔白變成了烏黑，更加顯現出狼野的壓迫感。

「來吧！狼野，秀出你的成果！」黑月興奮的叫著，露出了尖銳的狼牙，彷彿正看著眼前快要成熟的甜美果實。

「吞沒一切吧！『混沌』！」向左轉著身，雙鎌也隨著狼野的帶領下旋轉著，邪氣濃縮在雙鎌上，黑色的刀刃顯現的更加強大，狼野伴隨著離心力，大大的轉了一圈，刀片一劃，便暴發出黑紅色物體衝向黑月，物體裡那令人喪膽的尖銳叫聲及無數塊死黑色碎片，物體越過無數個大石塊，然而石塊彷彿被吞噬，且被物體裡的黑色碎片再度分解著，剩下來的灰塵則變成了黑色碎片。

『混沌，一種強大的死界之力，借由吞噬來增強力量，是死神清除大片邪靈的好招數』

「那『混沌』施展的很棒呢！狼野」笑了一下，舉起手上的巨鐮，身上也跟著暴發出讓人窒息的殺氣，「『冥燄』！」話一說完，刀刃因為邪氣而赤紅了起來，大幅度的向逼近而來的『混沌』砍去，瞬間，黑月發出疑似彎月型的火紅色物體。

跟那狂風般的『混沌』比起，黑月的『冥燄』顯得弱小，而當它們相撞時，一團灼熱的巨大豪火瞬間包裹住『混沌』，吞噬、爆炸，原本在上風的『混沌』竟然被黑月的『冥燄』給輕鬆吞掉。

突然，因為吞掉了『混沌』，『冥燄』的火焰更加強大，有如可以覆蓋整的大地的火焰，直往狼野前方衝來。

『冥燄，死界之力的大招，借由罪人們的血液所調至而成的血紅火焰，以罪人們憎恨來增強冥燄的破壞力，吞噬一切，增強自我，雖然與混沌相同，但震撼力比混沌還高一成』

眼前那巨大無比的血紅色豪火，狼野居然一動也不動的站著，輕閉著雙眼彷彿等待著『冥燄』。

『火因為空氣才可燃燒，生命因為水才可生存，一切的一切都是處於『存在』的空間，唯一能把這些事物給消除的，只有『無』……也就是每個死神所掌管的力量…』

黑月的聲音和字同時出現在狼野的腦海裡，心頭一震，身上所有的邪氣及殺氣快速消失，彷彿站在原地的狼野只是一個拿著鐮刀的稻草人，毫無生氣。

『無………』在心裡輕語，睜開了雙眼，左眼的十字多出了交叉的黑線，動了動雙鐮，停在眼前，但狼野始終沒有散發出任何氣息，靜靜的看著眼前的震撼十足的『冥燄』。

雙手交叉，呈以防禦的狀態，閉上了右眼，用著左眼無神冷靜的看著眼前如同海嘯般的巨大毫火。突然！狼野腳下出現紅色的陣，圍住了狼野，陣慢慢的轉動著，外圈向右，內圈向左，中間的六芒星閃耀著死亡，狼野用力甩開雙手，一股似風但不是的波動衝向『冥燄』，穿過了『冥燄』，『呼』，像是風聲的聲音從『冥燄』裡傳出，不可思議之既，迫在眉睫的『冥燄』彷彿沒有了空氣一樣的停止燃燒，消失時卻連一點火苗都沒有剩下，彷彿沒有存在過似的。

狼野深深的吸了一口氣，但當他呼出來時，身體像是失去動力的向前倒，在頭快碰地時，黑月早已抱住了狼野，嘴上放著一個看似佩服的笑容。

『為了那混小子，竟然學到了這種境界…』

黑月的腦海裡出現破的背影，頓時咬緊了牙關，雙手也不自覺的抓緊狼野的身體，但一聽到狼野難過的聲音，那股贈恨瞬間消失的無影無蹤，溫柔的放下狼野，無語的看著他。

「今晚的修煉結束，你起床吧」

彈指，黑月的身影模糊了起來，消失在那個回到四次元的黑色空間。

『黑月……』狼野再度睜開眼睛，爬起了身，頓時，狼野覺得自己所躺的地方有點太軟，視線清楚後，才發現他從夢裡回到了現實，大大的伸個懶腰後，便離開自己的房間。

『怎麼感覺我睡了好幾個世紀了…』

走過幾個走廊，但就找不到他在尋找的兩個人物，空以及蒼狼…

到達了餐廳，小數量的狼人在那邊聚集，聊天的聊天，玩的玩，但就是沒有顯眼的人物，突然，一隻手環住狼野的脖子，狼野轉頭，看到了那飄逸的白髮，心裡出現了點希望。 難道是他！？

「嗨，狼野！」

等等！聲音不對。

避開了白髮，看著那人物的臉，失望的巨石狠狠地砸在狼野的心上，衝擊力過大，不小心浮現在臉上，「是狼鐮哦」連自己的聲音也被失望給侵入。

「你這什麼臉阿…」知道自己不是狼野所找的那一位，狼鐮感到某種無形的尷尬。

「沒什麼……你看到空跟蒼狼了嗎？」狼野試著避開話題，把剛剛的失望快速收回。

「呵呵，他們在修煉哦」狼鐮笑了笑，「他們可沒有你這麼方便，一入睡就可開始修煉」他起步，走向餐廳的另一個出口，並拖著狼野出去。

走出了餐廳，到達了休息室，室裡那溫暖的陽光，綠油油的草地，散發著天然的氣息，與外面的世界截然不同。

狼鐮選了個好地方坐下，頭轉向狼野的笑著，狼野也抬高了嘴角，坐在狼鐮旁，一同享受著大自然。

「狼野阿」狼鐮出聲，把狼野的視線放在他的身上，「那一晚…我很對不起」他苦笑著，眼裡帶著歉意。

「不…你那是正常的反應…畢竟雷是你的兒子」狼野說著，視線微微的朝下看。

「嗯…」

場面一時尷尬了起來，兩狼不語的看著前方。

「關於那戰爭…」我可能不會摻加。

「什麼？」狼野聽到了狼鐮微小的聲音，但是聽到他說「沒什麼」時，狼野便沒有去在意。

『我不想…在拖累他人』

「狼野阿」狼鐮再度拉起狼野的視線，「這場戰役…破是不會輸的」揚起一邊的嘴角，微微露出了那潔白的狼牙，那充滿自信的語氣，也跟著勾起狼野的嘴角，兩狼一同笑著。

『這場戰役的勝利，得由新世紀的狼人們去開創』

狼鐮在心中說著，臉上那溫和的笑容看著狼野…

＊＊＊

回到了夢境裡的黑色四次元空間，看著前方那顯眼的黑袍狼人，「黑月」叫一聲黑狼人的名字，狼野慢慢的走向他，臉上帶著輕鬆的神情。

「狼野阿」黑月開口，「要開始了嗎？」

「嗯」狼野簡單回復，左手用力一甩，雙鐮立刻現行。

黑月一見狼野的殺氣，便也進入了戰鬥狀態，從黑袍裡拉出把巨鐮，釋放出比先前還重的殺氣。

『怎麼…感覺比之前還要有壓迫感』感受到殺氣的狼野，提高警覺的看著黑月，突然，黑月轉眼間出現在狼野的身後，毫無預警的揮下手上的巨鐮。

狼野感覺到了殺氣的轉身，手上的雙鐮隨著離心力提高了些衝擊力，「乒！」的一聲，擋掉了那致命的攻擊，然後，兩狼開始出現激烈的進身戰，但是狼野位於下風，一直被黑月推。

從來沒看過黑月這樣，這是在提高困難度嗎？

心裡出現了疑惑，身體不停的閃躲著黑月的攻擊，但就算黑月增加了困難度，狼野的腳步依然不亂，並且以完美的動作避開黑月的攻勢，但就算如此，黑月還是沒有出現任何破綻。

此時黑月的刀身突然赤紅了起來，狼野一看到鐮刀的變化，向後跳了一隔，握緊手上的雙鐮，黑色十字出現在狼野的眼球裡，邪氣增強且壓縮在上下刀刃之中，由狼野的操縱下，刀刃也赤紅了起來。

「『血斬』！」

兩狼咆嘯，狼野向左用力轉身，兩把鐮刀大幅度朝對方砍去，突然，當刀刃相撞的瞬間，刀刃裡的邪氣用力撞在一塊，形成了一個不小的爆炸，一口氣把兩狼吞進那巨大的衝擊之中。

狼野因為那衝擊力的排斥而彈出火海中，撞上了後面的看似牆壁的物體，但是物體有如玻璃般的出現了巨大的龜裂。

好強…

狼野在心裡低估，便吃力的站了起來，但在同時，黑月早已神不知鬼不覺的出現在狼野的身前，但散發出來的，並不是殺氣，而是一種輕鬆的味道，狼野一抬頭，歪頭的看著黑月的臉。

「休息吧」

「咦！？」狼野疑惑的看著黑月，心頭出現了問號，「這麼快？」

「因為我有點累呢」他用手指刮了刮臉頰的苦笑著。

「哦」他在說謊…

每當黑月說謊的時候，都會用手指刮臉頰，但不知道為什麼，總覺得我好像從很久很久以前就已經知道了他這個習慣，但就是不知道是什麼時候知道的。

坐在黑月的身旁，他那粗壯的手緊緊的抱著我的身體，這種感覺，我好像也體驗過，不是破給我的，是黑月給我的安全感…

「黑月……」狼野開口。

黑月直試著狼野，等待著他的下一句話。

「我們…是什麼見面的阿？」

「什麼？」黑月疑惑，不清楚狼野在說什麼。

「我覺得，我好從很久很久以前就認識你了呢，但是就是想不起來」

「嗚…」黑月突然往旁邊看，好想不知道要怎麼說下一句話，但是狼野那水汪汪的紅色大眼，使的他的心開始不知所措了起來，『還是得說呢…』

嘆了一口氣後，便把視線轉回狼野身上，他開口，「我們阿…在很久很久以前就見面了呢」

＊＊五百年前＊＊

天上散發著溫暖的陽光，地上奔放著樹林以及草地擁有的青草香，蔚藍純淨的河流，都是春天的傑作。

在一個小春莊裡，小孩子在外嬉戲著，農夫在田裡插秧，一群路人在街上寒暄，一切是多麼祥和，直到…一位穿著黑色長袍少年以無聲的腳步穿梭街道，每個人的笑容都立刻僵住，同情、厭惡的神情在此與笑容轉換，但是同情的眼神是少之又少……

「又是那孩子」，「被詛咒的孩子」

雖然輕聲細語，但是少年還是能清楚的聽到那些人所講的話。

「出現了！狼妖！」

突然，前方出現了一群小孩子，手上都出現好幾小石塊，便奮力向少年投出，但是少年出奇的閃掉所有的石塊，但是其中一顆正好打掉少年的兜帽，秀出了那尖銳的獸耳，以及那血紅的雙眼，少年一驚，立刻跳上旁邊的屋頂，快速逃離那條街。

又來了…每個人都這樣…

少年摸著臉頰，牙齒咬著嘴唇，心裡有著無法形容的難過…

跑到了一棵巨大的櫻花樹下，少年彷彿在等待著其他人，時間慢慢的流逝，少年還是持續等待著，突然，一陣風直撲在少年的臉上，擋住了他的視線，一隻手從少年的身後抱住少年，雖然一時嚇到，但是又抹起了一口微笑。

他來了…

「對不起呢，狼野」一個穿著黑袍的黑狼人，用著抱歉的語氣說著。

「你遲到摟，黑月」少年假裝生氣的嘟著嘴，但又笑著抱住那位狼人。

自從母親去世後，我還以為不會在有人會愛我、關心我，但是…黑月來了，我便又回到了受到關愛的我。

每一天，這棵櫻花樹，都是我與黑月見面的地點，不管是盛夏、秋瑟、寒冬，他都穿著那頗些破舊的長袍，就跟他的溫柔一樣，永遠不變…

「黑月」狼野向小貓一樣的玩著黑月的手指，頭往上抬的看著黑月，臉色微些疑惑，「為什麼你的長袍都有著金屬味？」

「嗚…」黑月頓了頓，視線突然朝不同的方向看，便用著手指刮著臉頰，「我是鐵匠麻，所以有金屬味是很正常的呢」他苦笑著，手輕柔著狼野的褐髮。

「哦…」狼野答應，便一頭栽進黑月那魁武毛茸的胸口，感受著黑月的心跳聲。

他說謊…每當他不敢看著我或用手刮著臉苦笑，都會對我說謊，但是這也沒關係，每個人都有不想講的秘密，就連人家問我說為什麼我有野狼般的耳朵一樣，我都不想說，只要這樣就好…維持這樣就好了。

但是命運總是喜歡玩弄他人的人生…………

野火燃燒，每間屋子都被火焰包裹著，街道沾滿著血液，逃亡人們的哭喊聲此起彼落，今天是春莊被消滅的日子…盜賊噁心的笑聲，瀰漫在整個春莊…

狼野再次睜開雙眼，來到了令人顫抖的世界，地獄…

上一秒感受到溫熱的液體從他的左胸跑出，下一秒便來到了地獄，讓狼野非常的害怕，雙腳無力的跪在那溫熱的黑色石板上。

突然，狼野身前出現一個巨大的身影，抬頭一看，害怕的感覺頓時消失，腳瞬間出現有力的抬起身軀，雙手用力抱住前方的身影。

「黑月！這裡是哪裡？我好害怕，拜託帶我離開好不好？」求助的眼神盯著黑月。

黑月不語，只是用力推開狼野的胸膛，狼野因為重心不穩而坐倒在地。

「黑月？」狼野疑惑，想要再次接近，突然，一把巨大的黑色鐮刀阻止了他。

黑月舉起了鐮刀，兩眼無情的看著狼野，好像從來沒有見過一樣，鐮刀揮下…

不會吧…這不是真的吧？黑月…你是死神，不要…不要！

鋒利的刀尖停在頸部，彷彿狼野那潰堤的淚水，停止了黑月的攻擊，狼野睜開了佔滿淚水的雙眼，看著眼前呆滯的黑月。

『我…就是辦不到』黑月在心裡輕語…

「黑月？」狼野問道，脖子旁的刀刃開始抖動著，「乒乓！」鐮刀掉落在地，黑月跪在地上，緊緊的抱住狼野，而狼野並跟著抱住黑月，一頭栽進黑月的胸口。

「對不起，狼野…我並沒有去保護你」黑月抱緊懷裡的狼野，心裡充滿著歉意。

「帶我離開好不好？黑月，我好害怕…好害怕」身體持續顫抖著，被恐懼激出來的淚水狂流著。

「我…可以幫你，但是我要問你一個問題」雙手捧著狼野溫熱的臉頰，眼神暗藏玄機。

「嗯」狼野回答。

「我可以讓你生，但是…你會失去我跟你的一切記憶，你還想…要離開嗎？」黑月問著，用拇指輕輕擦去狼野的眼淚。

狼野傷心的搖頭，雙手捧著黑月的臉，哭叫著，「我不要！我想要跟你在一起，我不想要忘掉你！」

「狼野！」黑月微吼，便深深的吸了一口氣，「要是你想要再這裡生活，在你印象中的我，會完全破碎，我也不想要，讓你活在這種可悲的世界」

「但是…」原本要說完，黑月就已經用嘴堵住狼野的雙唇，舌頭互相攪弄，翻轉，製造出更多密汁，那時段，狼野彷彿被溫柔環繞著，突然！身體開始慢慢的淡去，狼野不知所措的大叫著，但黑月依舊深情款款的看著狼野。

等到狼野消失在地獄裡時，黑月便在心裡說著，『狼野，我們一定會再見的…』

此時，黑月旁出現了一個黑色招牌，招牌上有著紅色的字體，寫著：

黑月．史奇多亞。

違法第54法規，與罪人產生關係。

將失去死神之權，將驅除進時之空間。

此時，黑月的身體也跟著淡化，輕閉著雙眼，便隨著狼野，離開了地獄…

『我們…會再見的…』

＊＊＊

黑月說完了故事，看著狼野那淚水潰堤的雙眼，苦笑著，「之後…我在時之空間找到了你，把我剩餘的力量全給了你，讓你重生，而我…也在你的心體生活著」

「黑月…」狼野說不出下一句話，只是抱住眼前的黑月，頭不停的摩擦著黑月的胸膛，『他…為了我犧牲了這麼多，我竟然……』

「不過」他開口，手輕柔著狼野的頭髮，「只要能看到你這麼幸福的生活著，就夠了」黑月用著溫和的口語說著，眼神散發著不能形容的感覺。

突然，黑月的嘴被狼野堵住，讓黑月驚了一下，但只有那一剎那，之後黑月便享受著狼野的雙唇，以及吸取著愛的密汁。

謝謝你，黑月，要是沒有你，我就不會這樣快樂了………



待續………


作者廢話區

過了幾個禮拜後 終於擠出這篇文章了

對不起各位獸大呢 因為這幾個禮拜正好被作業海嘯哄到 所以需要幾個幾拜的時間幹掉作業 

加上因為得到了新的工作 所以沒有很多時間去寫作 真的很對不起呢ˊˋ

希望大家喜歡呢

----------


## 冥月

哇哦哦~
好長好長
看的好爽......
恩。
地獄原來是這樣的。
話說，大大描寫的很好哦
超喜歡 哈哈~

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

看來狼野也成長了許多呢，不過想不到他跟黑月500年前就認識了...

地獄是這樣的一個地方，全都是罪人阿...

期待下篇。

----------


## Holpless

> 哇哦哦~
> 好長好長
> 看的好爽......
> 恩。
> 地獄原來是這樣的。
> 話說，大大描寫的很好哦
> 超喜歡 哈哈~


因為拖很久麻 所以要補一補麻

其實是看太多天使惡魔的片子 加上自我的幻想 所以就創造了這個地獄摟～

你喜歡就好呢 （搖尾）

----------


## Holpless

> 看來狼野也成長了許多呢，不過想不到他跟黑月500年前就認識了...
> 
> 地獄是這樣的一個地方，全都是罪人阿...
> 
> 期待下篇。


只給破出風頭不好 要給第二主角耍酷的機會唄～

對阿～這樣不是很有趣嗎？呵呵

對阿對阿 現在死神缺人手 你要不要應徵阿？ （傳鐮刀）

----------


## 夢境之狼雪克

這篇好長原來狼野跟黑月背後有動人的故事(?)

這篇精采!繼續加油!

----------


## Holpless

> 這篇好長原來狼野跟黑月背後有動人的故事(?)
> 
> 這篇精采!繼續加油!


要放的很好玩才行（？） 加上才能說明位啥狼野身體裡有死神咩～ 

感謝支持 我會加油地！！

----------


## 帕亞

...好動人的一篇

狼野也太糟糕了吧！= w =

從以前到現在吸引了那麼想把牠吃了的...

害我差點要以為這是牠的故是咧！！

可事他也成長真多

希望下集故事會更精彩XD

((好想把狼野吃了= =

----------


## Holpless

> ...好動人的一篇
> 
> 狼野也太糟糕了吧！= w =
> 
> 從以前到現在吸引了那麼想把牠吃了的...
> 
> 害我差點要以為這是牠的故是咧！！
> 
> 可事他也成長真多
> ...


又一個被狼野迷住的獸XD

破、黑月：想要狼野 先過我們吧！

每位主角都得成長阿 不然戲怎麼演～

下集會更精采低 （楊爪）

----------


## Holpless

Ｐａｒｔ　３０　前世

在那黑暗的空間裡，站一名穿著長袍的銀白狼人，帶著一口滿意的笑容的看著前方的景象。

前方，有著黑色與紫色交纏的殘影，「吱吱！」的聲響傳片整著黑色空間，其中，隱約有著白色的物體跟著黑色物體甩動著。

「破阿」雷雙手抱在胸前，眼睛睜大的微笑著，心裡有著說不出的訝異，「你真的是『聖雷』的後世」

隨著紫雷的移動而舞動著，眼神一致，完全看不出任何雜心，以好像隨時會跌倒的舞步躲過紫雷，轉身、跳躍、翻身，柔軟且準確的動作，可為真正的『雷電』般的柔軟、快速。

『那男的…』破在心裡說著，回顧…

＊	＊＊＊

超過安全限度的伏特從中跑出，爆發著巨雷的破，瞪大著雙眼，用力嘶吼著，雙手交叉著胸口，阻擋胸口前的紫雷再度前進，並大量的吸收紫雷的壓縮破壞力，過大的雷壓，全部有如玻璃般的黑色物體出現了巨大龜裂。

「阿阿阿阿！」吼叫聲與刺耳的電極纏繞，眼神因雷而亮起，全身再度擁有許多新傷，但還是沒有停止他的瘋狂行為。

『笨蛋！這樣的話這個空間就會毀掉的！』雷使勁了力氣走向不斷散發壓力的破，走一步滑一下，長袍與散潑出來的雷壓共舞著，『要是這個空間被破壞，我們的靈就會消失的！』

「破…」

此時，破睜開了眼睛，看著身上的狀態，毫髮無傷！？破驚訝，彷彿先前的訓練以及疼痛只是一個漫長的夢，看著四周，除了白以外什麼都沒有，一個…白色的空間。

「破…」

聲音再度出現，但就是找不到來源，一種小聲但不容忽視的呼叫聲，破起步，努力的找尋聲音的方向，但是不管走到哪都是白色，彷彿是永遠走不完的迷宮…

「破…」

「是誰？」

「破…」

「你在哪？」

「破…」

「你在哪！？」

破大吼，感覺被耍一樣的跑來跑去，但是聲音不再出現，破也開始擔心了起來…

『破，並不是所有事情都得用肉眼去看，開啟心眼，有可能你會發現你要的答案』

心裡出現了雷的臉說出了這句話，因此，破乖乖的照著自己心中的雷的話照做，閉上了雙眼，開始散發自身的自然之力。

呼吸平靜，身體沒有絲毫的移動，就這樣靜靜的站在原地，試著清除心裡的雜念並再次尋找聲音的動向。

「破…」聲音再次響起，破也開始尋找動向。

突然！一個類似電氣的物體纏繞在破的身上，破再度張開雙眼，左眼球變白，然而，只有左眼才能看見那纏繞在他身上的電氣，那電氣像是條繩子，他便開始往繩子指引的方向走。

停止了腳步，抬頭看著繩子的末端，那充滿電氣的圓形球體，左手失去了控制，慢慢的伸出手，想要碰觸那球體，碰了一下，身上的電氣繩快速回到球體裡，球體漸漸的靠近著破，直到他的眼前，閃了一下，周圍的空間瞬間變成了一個充滿雷電的地方。

「歡迎來到我的世界，破…」球體出聲，讓破微些驚訝。

「你是？」破問道，帶著一副疑惑的神情。

球體再次閃爍了一下，刺眼的光芒讓破一時無法睜開雙眼，等到光芒退去，前方不再是那充滿電氣的球體，而是一名跟破一模一樣的少年，只不過少年身上充滿著不淺的傷痕以及那銀灰色的頭髮。

「你好，初次見面，我叫做『聖雷』」那位少年微笑，雙手插進口袋，表示輕鬆。

「嗚…你…你是我？」破抓了抓頭，滿頭霧水的看著前方自稱『聖雷』的少年。

「沒錯，我是4千年前的你」

「什麼！？4千年前！？ 」

「沒錯」少年看著下巴落地的破，苦笑了幾下，又說幾句，「看來不跟你好好解釋，你是聽不懂吧？」

「嗯…沒錯」破回復，『我在4千年前就出生了！？』

「不…我是你的前世」少年那彷彿可看穿一切的眼神看穿了破的心聲，「而我，就是在『烈天』裡掌控天空的雷帝『聖雷』。」

「烈天？」

「嗯」他輕輕點頭，坐了下來。

烈天，就像人間所說的天堂相似，建築在天空上的城市，有如第二個世界，裡面的官員都是從出生就註命要以他們的自然力來規劃官位，雷帝、地主、火煉、空戒、水靈、聖光、暗階，這些是裡面大的官位。我們不管地下的世界，我們管的，是我們世界的需求，而大官叫做『烈官』。

「那…烈天的景色是什麼樣子？」破好奇的問，身體不自覺的坐在地上，心裡不知道為什麼，出現輕鬆的感覺。

「我也不怎麼清楚，因為時光過了太久了，很難回想」捏了捏鼻端苦笑著，看他一副好像很蒼老的模樣，突然，拳頭拍了一下另一隻手的手心，抹起笑容的說：「硬要講的話，大概是沒有人類的世界」

「嘎？」

看著歪頭的破，他不自覺了笑了起來，「就是只有動物的天地吧，而我們人形化的獸人便是看管那個世界的官人」

「咦咦咦咦！！」破不敢致信的看著聖雷，完全呆滯。

「嗯，是一個很棒的世界呢…」用著懷念的口語說著，完全不管破的反應，自言自語著，眼睛裡微閃著失望。

雖然非常的苗小，但還是沒逃過破的狼眼，「怎麼了嗎？」

聖雷並沒有回應，而是直盯著前方的破，讓破有股壓迫的感覺，「現在我要告訴你，為什麼你會出現在這個世界上」聖雷說著，帶了點玄機。

「哦…嗯」又被霧水潑在頭上的破，有點跟不上的答覆，動了動獸耳，準備聆聽。

＊	＊＊＊

太陽高高掛在天，地上軟綿綿的白雲讓躺在地上的動物們感受到無比的柔軟，一名少年，穿著簡便的衣物，漫步在柔軟的雲路上，便止步的看著躺在地上懶洋洋的狼群，看著周圍，柔嫩的青草更加增添了香味。

少年在心裡感嘆，『自然的力量真的是不可測量，竟然在這個地方出現地下世界的植物』微微的蹲在白狼群的中央，手溫和的揉著其中一隻狼的頭，弄醒了白狼。

雖然驚醒，但一看到少年的臉龐，便激起了心中的喜悅，奮力跳上少年的身上，讓少年無重心的跌在幾匹狼的身上，不小心弄醒了那些睡的正甜的狼兒們，如此一來，所有狼兒都醒了過來，雖然一開始有點不高興，但看到了少年，喜悅沖刷掉了不高興，合力把少年壓在地上，舔弄著少年的臉，身後的尾巴狂甩著。

「好啦好啦，不要這樣，好癢，哈哈！」少年被狼群的吻打敗，爬了起來，便隨手抱了隻看似最調皮的白狼，嘟著嘴的看著那隻白狼：「你很皮癢哦，你是裡面最愛舔的」

雖然白狼懂少年的語言，但還是沒有聽話，持續的舔著少年的下巴，雖然少年一度制止，但還是無法停住狼群，只有任命的被打敗。

今天，我成為了雷帝，原本要跟狼兒們說，但是才兩個禮拜沒回來，一回來，他們就樂的跟什麼一樣，還是不要告訴他們好了，免得被他們摧殘…

走入狼之領地，抬頭看著那糅綿綿的樹葉，空樹，裡頭醞釀非常純淨的水源，穿梭著這彷彿無邊界的森林，低頭看著路，那佈滿獸爪印的道路，一段路程後，左手邊有著非常潔淨的河流，是所有空樹分泌出來的乾淨水源，跟著狼群饒路走著，我並沒有專心看路，而是看著我那倒映在河流上的我。

走出了空林，眼前出現了無法計算的數量的狼群，華夏狼、蒙古草原狼、美洲灰狼、印度狼、胡狼，日本狼，等等。

「真是的，地下的人類還真無聊，取什麼名字，好像狼是他們的一樣」少年不自覺的輕笑著，手擦進了口袋，慢慢的與狼群走動。

走向前方，慢慢的接近一位有著柔順灰毛的灰狼人，正與另一位少年交談。

「呦！」少年出聲，吸引他們的視線。

「哦，聖雷阿，試驗過了怎樣？當上雷帝了嗎？」灰狼人微笑的說著，單手熱情的把稱為聖雷的少年抱住。

「嗚…老爸別這樣啦，好悶！」少年無法呼吸，順手推開了灰狼人，但其實是自己把自己推開，「嗯阿，我當上了，試驗很難呢，選手都很強」

「呵呵，我就知道聖雷一定行！」在旁的少年大笑著，手也跟著心情的奮力的拍著聖雷的肩膀。

「奇怪，薩爾，你不是跟我賭說我家小雷不會贏嗎？」手搔了搔頭，帶著疑惑臉神的老爸說著。

（聖雷：嗯阿，那時老爸很天真呢）

（破：嗯…看得出來＝ ＝川）

此刻，薩爾瞬間僵住，背後開始堆積一顆顆豆大的汗珠，緊張的看著被灰髮遮住雙眼的聖雷。

「薩爾阿…你這傢伙還真是個好朋友，跟人家賭多少阿？」聖雷開口，帶著沈重的語氣說著，其中可以感受到他的殺氣。

「哦……500空幣」薩爾向後退了一步，深怕要是在進了一步就會被殺掉一樣，準備好下一秒的動作，等到聖雷要攻擊時便可瞬間逃開。

「500空幣阿…好吧」聖雷周圍的神祕氣息消失了，臉換成了無所謂的表情，讓薩爾頓了頓。

「咦？你不是要打我阿？」薩爾呆呆的用手指刮臉頰，便立刻放鬆了警戒。

「不不不，我認識你很久了，早就知道你是一個出賣朋友的賤狼，早就習慣了呢」擺了擺手，一臉輕鬆的說著。

『賤…賤狼？』薩爾無神的比著自己，表以無言。

「但是阿薩爾，你知道『烈會」給了我什麼好康嗎？」聖雷帶著神祕的笑容說著，但看到霧水滿頭的薩爾，便自己說出了好康的事，「就是阿，烈官，也就是我，可以隨心所欲的使用自我能力呢」

「哦…那很好阿」薩爾微微的笑著，但是憑著他那不笨的狼腦，身體便又僵硬了起來，「等等…也就是說…」

「你答對阿了！」拍了拍手，聖雷開心的笑著，突然，天上正好出現一陣雷電，分秒不差的轟到薩爾，等到雷電消失後，被轟到的薩爾以焦黑的模樣呆滯在原地。

聖雷帶著笑容的越過薩爾，說了句，「你要是做了什麼丟臉我的事情，當心被雷劈哦」朝氣的笑容瞬間變成了邪笑，而聖雷便「嘿嘿嘿」的邊笑邊離開了薩爾。

（破：天啊…你還真邪惡＝ ＝）

（聖雷：這是應該的，因為這小子太賤了咩～）

輕鬆快樂的日子，但因為重大的責任而迅速消失…

正式當上雷帝的我，每天都需要寫報告、管理區域、及與各大官員進行交談，忙上忙下的，彷彿連休息都不行。

但是一天一天的過去，我的功力也越來越強大，從柔嫩的菜鳥變成了老練的高手，雖然忙的發瘋，但是薩爾這傢伙還是會找我的空與我聊天喝茶，儘管那休息的時間很少，他還是會來找我。


「呵呵，看來你今天也很忙呢，聖雷」薩爾笑著，搖著手裡的茶杯，看著茶裡那因為離心力而造成的小旋風。

「對阿，不像你，可以在狼之領地裡當管理員呢」聖雷也跟著笑了幾聲，喝著那杯無糖的烏龍茶。

「不過阿，可以當大官來保護獸民，這很不錯阿」眼裡充滿著佩服的神情，「不過能當雷帝真的很難的呢，所以要加油哦」

「嗯」聖雷簡單的回復。

之後，兩狼不再說話，而是靜靜的看著遠方的景色，那一望無際的藍天，因為兩方要說的話，都讓眼神給講完了…

『我得…保護這塊天地呢…』聖雷像自己許下了約定，並一口氣喝掉了所有的烏龍茶。

「咦！你把茶全喝光了啦！」薩爾看著旁邊的茶壺，生氣的說著。

「抱歉麻，口很渴阿」

「討厭，你這臭傢伙！」

在那被涼風環繞的屋下，兩狼玩鬧著，並跟著發出說明自己心情的笑聲，快樂的笑聲。

但每當你覺得事情會很好的時候，命運就會跟你唱反調的轉壞…

在東領域，聖雷帶著輕鬆的步伐走著那彷彿伸手不見五指的黑暗道路，儘管他有多輕鬆，身上完全看不到任何破綻。

從上個月開始，烈天裡的獸民一直在這條路裡失蹤，兩天後出現了失蹤獸民的屍體，作為『烈官』的我，就得去找尋原因，哀…麻煩哦。

「空戒克洛，你那邊怎麼樣？」手按著掛在狼耳上耳機說著，另一隻手插進口袋，看著四周。

『雷帝聖雷，我這邊沒什麼狀況，繼續觀察』耳機出現一名男獸的聲音，非常的嚴肅的口語。

「了解」聖雷隨便應一聲，開啟步伐，繼續巡邏著。

時間悄悄的消逝，但想要找到的東西還是無法尋獲，不僅讓不耐煩的聖雷嘆了一口氣。

「真是的…嗚！」

不知名的邪氣撲向聖雷的背後，緊張的向後看，發現了一個陰暗的身影，彷彿像沒有雙腳的遊魂般漂浮在他的身後。

聖雷並沒有講話，只是靜靜的瞪著影子，身體沒有任何動作。

「你在找我嗎？」那身影開口，並慢慢的往聖雷飄去。

『那聲音…好像有聽過』像後退一步，並沒有放出任何破綻，眼神一就盯著身影，「暗階奇德斯？是你嗎？」

身影並沒有回復，但開始出現冷笑聲，從小聲便大聲，讓聖雷流出一點冷汗。

「嗯，沒錯，不愧是狼人，有著那麼銳利的雙耳」身影用著喜悅的聲音說著，突然，一隻手快速的拉開身影的面紗，面紗之下，是一位佈滿黑毛髮的黑獅人，帶著不怎麼和善的笑容。

『糟糕！這傢伙很麻煩！』咬緊牙關，身體連動都不敢動，只是在原地盯著前方的黑獅人。

奇德斯，一名有史以來最強的黑階烈官，在考試裡，把所有的黑階考生搞的生不如死，連現在的烈官們都不敢惹到他，但儘管他有著強的不是獸的力量，烈會還是對他感到擔心，應該是因為大會長在他腦海裡看到的黑暗吧，令獸直掉冷汗的危險怪物。

重新整理自己的調，聖雷深深的吸了一口氣，便鼓起勇氣說話，「奇德斯，這裡不是你的管轄區，為什麼你會在這裡？你應該知道這個區域已被封鎖了吧？」

「我是知道阿」他說著，那魅影般的雙眼，讓聖雷抖了一下，「但是我阿，不喜歡有獸過來打擾我辦事呢」

他隨手一甩，一個巨大的物體從中出現，並重重的倒在地，聖雷警覺，手用力的一甩，天空瞬間出現巨大的雷「轟轟！」一聲，照亮了那黑暗的道路，聖雷瞪大了雙眼，不敢置信看著倒在地的物體，而那物體正式空戒烈官，克洛！

「你把克洛怎麼了！？」聖雷大聲斥道，身體瞬間出現強大福特的電氣，那無法壓抑的雷。

奇德斯並沒有去在意聖雷發出的雷，持續用著輕鬆的口語說話，「你知道要是黑階烈官在這個『暗路」上殺掉百獸，百獸醞釀出的怨可以讓黑階烈官得到無獸能比的高強力量，是不是很棒呢？』

「混蛋！竟然想要犧牲這麼多獸民去實現你那邪惡的計畫！」聖雷吼著，「我絕對不會讓你得逞的！」散出強大的磁場，與眾不同的強大雷壓瞬間爆開便包裹住聖雷。

「天真的傢伙…」奇德斯無奈的笑著，「就跟你那愚蠢的爸爸一樣」

「什麼！？」

壓抑不住裡頭的怒火，腳尖一跳，直接跟奇德斯來場決戰。



幾個小時後，東領域的空林被烈燄包裹，兩獸被火焰圍住，一獸倒地、一獸站起。

倒地的一方，快要讓肺爆炸的呼吸、全身那不淺的刀傷，但是另一方則連一根毛髮都沒有被碰到，毫髮無傷的站在一旁。

好…好強。

倒在地上的聖雷，彷彿連睜開雙眼的力氣都沒有，全身攤在地上的喘氣，有如要被宰割的動物一樣，等待著死亡。

「呵呵呵呵，聖雷阿聖雷，憑你那點實力怎麼能打贏我呢？笑死獸了呢」嘲笑的笑聲從奇德斯的嘴裡跑出，收回手裡的小鐮刀，慢慢的走向攤在地上的聖雷。

「混…混帳」聖雷吃力的站起，便使勁全力往奇德斯揮拳，雖然打到了，但卻連蚊子咬的癢痛還不如。

「哼」他冷笑，單手掐住聖雷的頸部，慢慢的把他拉上空中，「空戒烈官是第99獸，而你呢，就是第100獸」

聖雷無法出聲，雙手使勁抓著奇德斯的手，試著呼吸，奇德斯的獅嘴靠在聖雷的狼耳旁，輕輕的說著，「這可是高尚的榮幸呢，小子，原本我是要把前任雷帝作為第100獸」

爸爸…

眼袋無法支撐那龐大的淚水，淚水便流了出來，那充滿悔意的淚水。

要是我，跟你一樣強的話，我就不會這麼狼狽了。

「淚水可不會幫助你哦，小子」奇德斯笑著，彷彿在玩弄玩具般的用力緊捏聖雷的喉嚨。

在死亡以及生存的線上，聖雷快要掉入死亡的領域之中，但不可思議之既，聖雷在那絕望之地裡看到了一個身影，父親。

『聖雷阿，淚水可不會幫助你，你要增強的，是你對『烈天』的守護心，有了絕對要保護的存在，就會出現非常強大的力量』

說完了這句話，聖雷的父親便淡去。

現實，瀰漫在死亡氣息的聖雷，靠著那快被扭斷的脖子努力奪取最後一口氣，斷掉雙眼裡溢出來的淚痕，眼神堅定，瞬間放出一股非常強大的電磁波，把奇德斯震飛。

沒錯！這就是我要當雷帝的目的，不是為了權力、不是為了名聲、也不是為了受道獸民們的尊敬，而是為了我想要保護的東西，烈天！

「我絕對…不會讓你得逞的！」聖雷重新回到步道，身上散發著與之前不能比的雷，露出那亮麗的狼牙，視為憤怒。

「我還蠻驚訝了呢，你居然還有力氣」奇德斯拍了拍身上的長袍，挑釁的味道從中而出。

聖雷並沒有回話，則是慢慢的降下自我的電氣，直到消失為止。

奇德斯疑惑，「你這動作是什麼意思？舉手投降？」他再度拿出小鐮刀，散發自身的邪氣，鐮刀的刀身因邪氣而發紫了起來，那濃厚的紫色。

「你不會懂得……對於你這種只為自己著想的垃圾」聖雷說著，頓時，兩獸被一個巨大的六芒星圍住，一半為黑、一半為白的閃爍著。

「這是！封印之陣，難道你…」奇德斯看了一眼地上的六芒星，並恍然大悟的說著，心裡的輕鬆瞬間被恐懼消滅，「蠢蛋，這樣的話，你我都會消失的！」

「那又怎樣？」聖雷開口，讓奇德斯頓了頓，「為了烈天、為了狼之領域、為了我的家人及朋友，犧牲自我也在所不惜！」堅定的雙眼，六芒星那黑暗的部份慢慢的被白色的部份吞噬。

奇德絲用力吼著，「你這無可救藥的臭小子！」

「………對不起，我跟我父親一樣，很天真」露出了大刺刺的笑容，手抓了抓後腦杓，等待著陣裡的黑暗被完全瓦解。

六芒星閃耀出亮麗的白光，漸漸的，聖雷與奇得斯的身體漸漸的淡去，淡去的部位變成了白色的塵媒。

「我不會放過你的，混蛋！！」奇德絲怒吼著，直到他完全消失。

爸爸…薩爾…烈天……在會了。

只要有絕對要保護的事物，不管是多麼苗小的存在，都能創照出無法想像的成就…

＊	＊＊

深深的吸了一口氣，靜靜的看著被白髮遮住雙眼的破，身影瞬間到達破的身前，輕聲說著，「破，你所要面對的敵人，即是奇德絲的後世，往後的戰役會非常的辛苦」

破並沒有回答，則是一度寂靜，過了幾秒鐘後，便開口，「我得…像你一樣的犧牲自我來贏得戰爭嗎？」

「不，破」聖雷雙手抓緊破的肩膀，眼神堅定的說著，「你跟我不一樣，你擁有比我更強大的力量，只是你不知道怎麼去釋放而已」

「那…要怎麼去掌控？我想知道！」破露出了慌張，不知所措的說著，心頓時變得混亂，『我不想死，我還想要跟狼野在一起！』

「這就只能看你了破」他說著，嘴角微微的上揚，「只要…與雷共舞就行了」

然後，聖雷便退開了一步，途中，聖雷開散發著能量，但並不是雷電，而是雪白般的羽毛，慢慢的…從聖雷的身體裡飄出，從腳倒頭，聖雷的身體漸漸淡去，彷彿羽毛像顏料，慢慢的從聖雷的體內跑出，讓他身上的顏色慢慢消失。

「記住了破，這世界，需要你的選擇………」

送下了這句話，聖雷便消失。

「我的…選擇」破慢慢的說著，身體也慢慢的消逝在那白色的空間，直到全身變成了灰塵。

＊	＊＊

回到了那破碎的黑色空間，原本失控的破，瞬間散去所有的能量，之前擴散出來的雷壓也消失了，只剩下倒在地上的破，無聲無息的呼吸，彷彿什麼事都沒有發生一樣。

「破！」雷擺脫掉雷壓的排斥，便迅速跑到破的身旁，順手抱起看似力量從身體被抽走的破，擔憂蔓延在心頭，一直在呼喚著破。

「哥哥…」破開口，把雷的心從絕望裡撈了出來。

「你沒事真的是太好了，破！」雷一吃驚，便立刻把破抱緊，眼裡溢出希望的淚水。

「怎麼…與雷共舞？」虛弱的聲音跑了出來，但意識卻在說完時消失了，讓破闔上了雙眼，睡著了。

「破…」雷看著破，笑聲破口而出，勾起了嘴角，斷絕那兩道淚痕，「你將會成為比我還厲害的狼人」

『我保證』雷笑著，便與破一起消失在那破碎的空間。

待續…………

作者廢話區

呼～～ 讓大家久等了呢 

希望獸大們會喜歡我的新文章摟＞ˇ＜

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

破的前世會不會太強啦...雷帝耶

這也難怪他操控雷的技術那麼好。

奇德斯的後裔阿，應該是很壯觀的戰鬥囉。

期待下一篇。

----------


## Holpless

> 破的前世會不會太強啦...雷帝耶
> 
> 這也難怪他操控雷的技術那麼好。
> 
> 奇德斯的後裔阿，應該是很壯觀的戰鬥囉。
> 
> 期待下一篇。


當然啦～ 這個世界是非常的好玩低 （很玄哦0.0）

不壯觀就不好玩啦 （你每一句都是好玩＝ ＝老梗摟） 管我～

感謝期待～（飄）

----------


## 夢境之狼雪克

喔喔破的前世好強

不過前世盡然還跟破說你更強

到底強到什麼地步呢!

期待下篇...

----------


## Holpless

> 喔喔破的前世好強
> 
> 不過前世盡然還跟破說你更強
> 
> 到底強到什麼地步呢!
> 
> 期待下篇...


那把它的存在感用大咩 （破：難道現在不大嗎＝ ＝？

要讓後世打敗前世 加上要把這個變得更加有趣 所以才這樣做的

強到什麼地步呢？ 我們就來問問作者是也！ （群：你就是作者阿！！（怒）

哦....對吼....（群：呆狼.........）

咦！ ～Ｑ口Ｑ～（淚飄）

謝謝你的期待呢︿︿ 我會叫作者加油低 （被拖走）

----------


## 刃

吼吼~
花了半天的時間看完~~
很喜歡情節的發展...
不過貌似打鬥是神的境界XD

內容很白話~
比較不用花腦筋思考~看的還蠻順的~
加油~

----------


## Holpless

> 吼吼~
> 花了半天的時間看完~~
> 很喜歡情節的發展...
> 不過貌似打鬥是神的境界XD
> 
> 內容很白話~
> 比較不用花腦筋思考~看的還蠻順的~
> 加油~


出現新獸＞ˇ＜ （撲殺）（被抓）

你喜歡就好︿︿　（高興中）

是神的境界沒錯啦....但是這都是少獸們熱血的原因 （熱血＝ ＝？）

阿勒？很白話哦0.0 白話不好嗎ˊˋ？
花腦筋思想的話 會傷腦筋的呢 （你這什麼理論阿！？）

嗯！ 我會加油低＞＜


點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    as long as you keep respond my artical （邪笑） （被月狼斬首）

----------


## 曜

不小心逛到這
居然就看到欲罷不能了
大大小說寫得真棒
加油嘍
P.S.狼野真的是讓人超想吃的

----------


## Holpless

> 不小心逛到這
> 居然就看到欲罷不能了
> 大大小說寫得真棒
> 加油嘍
> P.S.狼野真的是讓人超想吃的


要試試不小心逛到的話 那就繼續逛巴 反正你都看到欲罷不能了 （被打死）

被新獸稱讚 好幫哦＞ˇ＜　（用力甩尾巴）

我會加油低！！　

要是你想要吃的巴　你可要排隊哦　狼野的可愛度　已經撲滅所有獸了　（邪）　（被打）

請期待下一張＞＜

----------


## 曜

> 要試試不小心逛到的話 那就繼續逛巴 反正你都看到欲罷不能了 （被打死）
> 
> 被新獸稱讚 好幫哦＞ˇ＜　（用力甩尾巴）
> 
> 我會加油低！！　
> 
> 要是你想要吃的巴　你可要排隊哦　狼野的可愛度　已經撲滅所有獸了　（邪）　（被打）
> 
> 請期待下一張＞＜


已經開始排隊了嗎？！
我要號碼牌（炸....
狼野的魅力是源自於天然呆吧(被咬死
不過
要吃狼野要先過破那關
.........
應該....很難吧(燦笑

----------


## Holpless

Ｐａｒｔ　３１　心裡的那份黑暗


失去意識的那瞬間，我並沒有感到害怕，是因為被視為父親的巴特所擁在懷中，或者是『炎地』所帶來的溫暖，我不知道…

張開了雙眼，視野掃蕩著四周的烈燄，黑、藍、紅、白，和從『炎靈』裡分解出來的火焰一樣，下一秒後，四種不同顏色的火焰頓時圍住了我，各個放射著他們的溫度。

雖然是火焰，但當手放在那死黑的死火團裡，感覺觸摸的那一部分跑到了另一個空間，一個什麼都沒有的空間，無…

突然，背後開始發涼，藍眼珠轉向並注視著身後那深藍色的鬼火團，狼耳可以隱約聽到從混雜在火焰裡那尖銳的慘叫聲，是死後罪人的所在地，地獄。

手離開了死火團，手上的溫度便又提昇。前方以及左方的聖火還有紅火，提高了身體一部分的溫度，紅火釋放著無盡的灼熱，但是前方的聖火卻讓我感受到適量的溫暖，那種…跟巴特相似的感覺。

「看來你就是測試者了呢」一種青澀的聲音出現，黏在我周圍的火焰瞬間消失，我側著身的注視著發出聲音的身影。

一位身材跟我一樣高的藍毛狼人以輕鬆的神情看著我，黑色的襯衫、青色牛仔褲、以及白色的板鞋！？感覺上他才剛脫離人類世界…

「我的穿著不好看嗎？」他開口，好像看穿了我的心一樣，讓我有點錯愕。

「不.…沒有」我撇了撇頭，惹出來的豆大汗珠各個掛在身後，『看來『靈』們也趕上了潮流……』

「哼」他冷哼，順手一甩，火紅色的寶劍出現在他的手中，「還記得這個嗎？」

「嗚…你！」我訝異的推後了一步，但因為潛在心頭的怒火爆發而出，灼出了十字以及天狼刃的血紅紋路，其中，黑色的火焰頓時出現以及圍繞在我的身旁，鋒利的狼牙秀出，「你怎麼會有那個武器！？」因怒火而怒吼著。

「想要知道？先打敗我吧」舉起了寶劍，勾起了嘴角，挑釁的口語讓我更加憤怒。

「樂意之至！」握緊了天狼刃，準便奪取他的首級，雙眼釋放著殺氣。

下一秒，兩狼消失在他們的所在地，便以殘影般的速度互相撞擊著，刀刃每一次的相撞，磨出黑色與紅色殘繞在一起的火焰，不止是武器的摩擦或撞擊聲，同時加上了火焰咆嘯的怒吼。

攻擊中，雙方沒有絲毫的破綻、沒有任何的退讓，而是帶著殺機刺殺對方，任何一刻都想要結束對方的生命，尤其是充滿著怒火的我，咆嘯著，每一次的攻擊都準確的瞄準他各個要害。

「不錯麻」他輕鬆的說著，臉上的笑容並沒有因為我的攻勢而削弱。

「你還沒看到全部呢！」向後用力一跳，遠離了他，手指快速劃過天牙刃的刀身，「喝！」了一聲，刀一砍，彷彿劃開了空氣，黑色的火焰爆炸性的衝出，彷彿要吞沒掉前方的狼人，「滅魂之火！」

「嗯…不錯的威力」看著身前海嘯般的黑燄，笑了一下，手向前伸，突然，強大的壓力從他的手跑出，威力十足的火焰瞬間從裡到外的爆炸開，完美的給藍狼少年一個洞，「只可惜龐大不是力量所在」藐視的笑容，讓我的怒火更加的旺盛。

「阿阿阿！」舉起了天狼刃往前衝，再度與少年展開進身戰，一攻一躲，完全無法分開來。

激戰到了一半被少年給制止，刀刃互相排斥著對方，並想要取對方使用者的首級，但不管我怎麼使力，還是無法壓過少年，只能站在原地抵制著他的攻擊。

『這傢伙還不錯…』

少年笑了笑，便以怪力把我推開，寶劍與天狼刃擦開的瞬間，與之前相似的壓力再度出現，在我與少年的中間形成一個不小的爆炸，讓我無法再次攻擊。

「好了，遊戲結束摟」

奇怪…聲音不一樣！難道有其他人在這裡！？

在被爆炸後出現的飛塵所遮住的前方出現了一個與眾不同的聲音，低沉且充滿威嚴，突然，壓力再度現形，但這次的壓力，比之前的還要強大了幾倍，把所有的灰塵全部吹散，但因為撲鼻而來的塵使的我無法睜開雙眼，只能隱約看到兩個的身影出現在對面。

兩個人？棘手了…

＊	＊＊

嗚…好痛……

一位少年揉著頭髮站起，意識模糊的不知道哪裡是東、哪裡是西。突然，腳被一個不知名的東西給伴到，少年「咦！？」的一聲，便掉進了前方模糊的蔚藍色物體。

水？

一旦少年清楚自己的所處，身體開始扭動，快速的突破水面，雙手四處亂抓，想要抓到某個東西把自身給拉離水面。

少年意外性的抓到了某種物體，但是抓住東西的不是他，而是被某著東西抓住，一種軟軟涼涼的東西。

什麼鬼阿！？

雖然少年行動上的拒絕物體的幫助，但是物體以怪力把少年整個扯出水裡，讓少年有幾秒鐘的飛行感受，並重重的摔在地上。

「好痛…是哪個死傢伙阿！」少年生氣的吼著，抬頭找著兇手，但是除了一座座森林以外，什麼都沒有。

在少年疑惑的時候，森林出現了嘻笑聲，隨後出現了一個身影快速穿梭著林木之間，「等一下！」少年一叫，便跟著起步追逐著那身影，跟著消失在雨林之中。

＊	＊＊

煙慢慢的散去，但是前方的敵人並沒有任何行動，雖然心頭的怒火並沒有減弱，但是少年因為理智而不敢有任何的輕舉妄動，臉上滴了一一滴冷汗，握緊了手中的天狼刃，留意著四方的動靜。

煙霧完全淡去，看到的兩個人影，出乎蒼狼的意料之外…穿著破破爛爛的黑色運動長褲，那永遠裸露出來的壯碩身材，脖子上帶著那我送的銀色練子，隨著歲月而增加了點破碎。

「巴特！」蒼狼開心的叫著，敵意也瞬間隨著血紅紋路消散，天狼刃也放鬆的回去了背上刀鞘。

「蒼狼，我旁邊這位是火靈．克里奇斯」巴特簡單的介紹著旁邊的黑毛狼人，由臉上的皺紋告訴著蒼狼那位老狼人經歷的漫長歲月，穿著與他年齡相似灰色舊長袍，再眼睛部位那嚴重的灼傷，證明著他的肉眼早已是被黑暗蓋住，無法再次見到光明。

「很不錯的火焰呢…」克里奇斯用著那沙啞且沈重的聲音說著，左手旁的拐杖支撐著他，緩慢的步伐以及不穩的腳步，讓蒼狼有點擔心他是否會在途中失去了平衡感而摔倒。

很不幸的…克里琪斯蹲時失去了平衡感，搖搖晃晃的身軀，讓蒼狼忍不住前進，想要扶助前方快跌倒了黑狼爺爺。

「邦……」

全面寂靜，看著克里奇斯拿他的拐杖敲了蒼狼的額頭一下，蒼狼想要退一步，但被克里奇斯發現，又敲了一下額頭，而他選擇不動，但還是被敲了一下，過了幾次的經歷後，蒼狼的後背出現了好幾個『╜╙    字號…
                                                                        ╕╒』

「到底是怎樣阿！？動被敲，不動也被敲」蒼狼生氣的說著，要不是前方是老狼家，他早就回敬他一拳。

「呵呵呵，這孩子跟你很像呢，小巴特」克里奇斯呵呵的笑聲，完全不在意他的拐杖的尾端依舊放在蒼狼的前額。

『噗，小巴特…』聽到跟巴特完全不能提上邊的「小」字，蒼狼無法把笑臉藏在心頭，不小心發出「噗疵」的笑聲，之前的怒氣頓時被澆熄。

「笑什麼！？」巴特憑空出現在蒼狼的身後，頭冒青筋，拳頭準確的打在蒼狼的頭上。

「對…對不起」搓揉著被搥的頭，眼角出現了點淚光。

「真是的，小巴特總是這樣過度以感情做事」克里奇斯搥了搥背，無奈的搖搖頭。

「切」巴特撇頭，雙手交叉在胸口，不想回覆克里奇斯的話。

「真是的」咳嗽了幾下，拐杖的尾端輕輕的敲在巴特的頭上，「明明知道我一得到你這種的回答，我就會敲你」

「對不起…」充分了解前方老狼家的實力，巴特也不得不道歉，在蒼狼面前失去了許多威嚴

「知道就好」點了點頭，便又咳嗽了幾下。

而在外場的蒼狼，則是一直在忍住笑聲，看來是沒看過巴特這麼被訓的樣子，但是看到了克里琪斯的舉動，出現了一個疑問。為什麼他可以這麼準確的抓到我們的動作？他不是失明了嗎？

「呵呵，那是因為阿」

所有的毛瞬間豎起，驚嚇的往後看著身後的老狼家輕輕的拍著蒼狼的藍髮。

「我雖然失明了，但是心眼還是能看的到」拐杖慢慢的支撐克里奇斯到達我的面前，手觸碰我的前額，繼續道，「火是能照亮一切的奇妙力量，只要領悟到，就算閉上了雙眼，還是能看到外面的世界的，小蒼狼」

「原來如此」看著面前蒼老的克里奇斯，就可知道他已經領悟到非常多所謂『火焰的知識』。

「好啦，我也差不多該走了」巴特走向我，手握緊了我的肩，「蒼狼，我知道你可以變成比我還要厲害的『牙』以及領悟比我還多『火焰的知識』，但是更為砍苛的是怎麼去使用的你的『燄』，並不是所有的火焰都是武器」

頓時，我的腦海出現了那四種不同的火焰，雖然如此，但還是無法真正了解巴特所說的意思。

巴特看穿了蒼狼的眼神，輕笑了幾下，「沒事的，克里奇斯會幫助你去領悟的，加油」揉著他的秀髮，便往後退了幾步。

「小巴特」克里奇斯把巴特的注意力拉到他身上，「別擔心，我會照顧好小蒼狼的」

巴特輕輕點頭，突然，一大團火焰吞噬掉巴特，並傳送他回到了現實世界。

沉默了幾秒後，克里奇斯呢喃了幾句，搥了搥背，「小蒼狼阿」

「是的！」

「我們就來看看你對火焰的知識有多少吧」甩了下拐杖，一團火焰跑出，裡頭出現了之前的藍毛狼人，手上依舊握著之前的血紅色寶劍。

了解克里奇斯的意思，順手拔出了背後的天狼刃，散發著濃重的敵意。

「我說過了他很不錯麻」藍毛狼人笑著，並跟著舉起了寶劍。

「那就開始吧！」克里奇斯丟下那句話，便順手放出了一顆顆體型不小的火球，在旁的少狼也跟著他的節奏放出數以萬計的紅色寶劍。

就算測驗有多困難，我還是會突破！因為這是我對巴特許下的約定！


＊	＊

追逐著發出笑聲的身影的少年，穿梭在林木之間，即使加快腳步，但還是無法剪去與身影的距離。

『真是的…怎麼跑那麼快？』少年滴咕，憑著快如風的速度追趕著身影，但還是無法跟上。

森林彷彿是跑不完的綠色迷宮，看不到頭、也看不到尾，但少年並沒有去理會，只有專注於那殘影般的身影。

一出了森林，少年立刻停止了腳步，看著前方的景色，前方那巨山般的瀑布由上往下的拍擊著湖面，周圍的草地散發著甜甜的香味，而那少年所追尋的身影，至今站在他的眼前，身上的衣物有著乾掉的血跡，讓少年增加了點戒心。

「好久不見呢，路伊斯」身影開口，便把臉秀給少年看，血紅色的毛髮，由左上到右下有著一道血疤，嘴上邪笑使的那血紅的雙眼更加的陰森。

「你怎麼會在這！？」身體強烈的顫抖著，少年不敢相信自己的雙眼，心頭噴灑出大量的恐懼，退後了一步。

「我為什麼不能在這裡？我可是你呢」舔了舔嘴邊，雙手關節慢慢出現由冰做成的爪子，甩了下雙手，周圍出現數十座彷彿一碰就會見血的鋒利冰錐，「你難道我不感謝我殺掉了你贈恨的人嗎？路伊斯？」

少年的口語用力敲擊他的心，讓他瞬間回想到了以前悲慘的情景，由血清血的城鎮…

「看來你回想到了呢，那美麗的景色」邪笑著，銳利的狼爪越來越黑、敵意也越來越濃重，「我們就來重溫那血紅色的美夢吧，路伊斯」

少年並沒有回應，只是無語的站在原地，只有頸部的蔚藍翡翠閃爍著強大的藍色光芒。

「你不攻擊？那我先來好了」決定好誰先攻，腳尖一點，冰爪舉起，準備給前方不動於中的少年一個致命的攻擊。

雖然爪離少年的前額不差幾米，但是赤髮少年拼命要刺破對方的皮膚，想要看到噴灑出來的美麗液體，血腋。

「我不叫做路伊斯…」

手快速升起，擋住了攻擊，手背出現半圓形的藍色液體施壓著壓力，讓攻擊的少年無法拔出冰爪。

「我叫做空」利起了雙眼，周圍開始環繞著柔軟的『水鞭』，進入了戰鬥狀態。



面對自身的恐懼，空以及蒼狼該怎麼突破？

請期待下一集！

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

新的一章出啦，看來我的測驗很難呢XD

不過阿空的好像也沒簡單到哪~

期待下一篇。

----------


## 曜

新的一章
期待接下來的故事


點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    但是紅法少年拼命要刺破對方的皮膚

髮

----------


## Holpless

> 新的一章出啦，看來我的測驗很難呢XD
> 
> 不過阿空的好像也沒簡單到哪~
> 
> 期待下一篇。


測試不難的話就賤笑啦～

都是主角 作者也要費心拖主角們下水咩～

請期待下一篇






> 新的一章
> 期待接下來的故事
> 
> 
> 點擊以顯示隱藏內容
> 
>     但是紅法少年拼命要刺破對方的皮膚
> 
> 髮


謝謝糾正︿︿ 

請期待






> 請以編輯代替連續回文。
> 好喝的茶


to 小克～

是真的不夠精采 ...抱歉ˊˋ 

不過要掉人家胃口就要把文章寫的不怎麼好 這樣新的一張就會敢癟較精采低 （這什麼理論阿＝口＝川！！）

----------


## 夢境之狼雪克

這篇不夠精采...

測試趕快正式開始吧!!

期待下一篇囉!

----------


## 空

.

----------


## Holpless

> 太久沒來板上了，沒想到劇情已經看不懂了（噴炸
> 
> 好吧，找個時間把前面的補完......（希望有......
> 
> 看來我很強沒錯（被踹死
> 
> 不過我還是比較喜歡讓敵人連怎麼死的都搞不清楚......(微黑笑


這是當然的 小狼不會因為課業而停止寫作的 （都不知道你拖了多久了＝ ＝）

阿空不強的話怎麼行呢？好歹也是主角之一！

這是可以啦....但是你要打的是比你還強的狼....有點困難（汗）

----------


## Holpless

Ｐａｒｔ　３２　贈恨  克服
瀑布旁，出現繩鞭甩打的聲響，以及響亮的「鏗鏘」聲。

四周，鋒利的冰錐群圍住了兩位武士的戰鬥，土地、岩石上都刻著深不可測的爪痕，雖然只經過了一段時間，但已經讓戰局出現了結果。

上氣不接下氣的喘著，全身有著早已黏固的血愧，那綁在左手上的蔚藍色翡翠掌控的『水鞭』所閃爍的光芒越來越薄弱，表示著所剩的體力。

「怎麼啦？這樣就結束啦，路伊斯？」

赤髮少年感到掃興的說著，已經知道遊戲結束了，該讓遊戲結束，以輕鬆的步伐走向前方那快站不起來的橘髮少年，關節旁的冰爪已被對方的血腋給染紅，眼神釋放著殺氣。

「路伊斯阿，你還記得那一晚嗎？你終於承認我的存在，那讓我幫助你的那一晚」舔了一口冰爪，試探的口語有如冰錐般刺入空的心頭，腳步沒有停止的現象，紅髮少年繼續走向空，眼球中那明亮般的血紅，如今被暗藏的贈恨而失色。

「你知道我最想殺的是誰嗎？那你所尊敬以及喜愛的混帳師父，竟然把我給封印在那可悲的翡翠裡，我一定要讓他生不如死！」話一落下，冰爪如彎月般的抓了地面一下，一大群鋒利的冰錐群伸向不到前方不到幾米的空。

狼性的危機感推著空向後逃掉攻勢，但是「咻」的一聲，身後突然感受到一陣冰涼，赤髮少年早已在空的身後準備攻擊，手指關節上的冰爪散發出了冰冷的氣息，彷彿死神般，正慢慢的拉走在死亡邊緣的魂魄。

當危機感佈滿全身，腳底正好踩到赤髮少年放出來的其中一座冰錐，便利用冰錐轉動著身體的位置，在少年沒有愈想到的情況下，空早已在短時間內拉低了身軀，躲過了冰爪的攻擊，也躲過了死神的勾引。

『水鞭！』在心中喝到，腳底的冰錐瞬間被吸收，左手為爪型，手心出現了被吸收的水份，突然，水快速向少年的面前衝，準確打中了少年的臉頰，在那彷彿時間條慢的空間中，赤髮少年出乎意料的失去了主導權，摔倒在那柔軟的草地上。

因為摔在草地上，所受的傷根本沒什麼大不了，讓空恨不得想把所有草全部拔光，讓他摔一次。

「還不錯麻，路伊斯」慢慢的站起來，拍了拍肩膀上的草，「不過別因為害怕而打歪呢」看著空那顫抖的雙拳，笑了幾下。

「看來經過了這麼多年，你還是一樣懦弱」

藐視、小看的口語，讓空的心有股巨大衝擊，橘髮遮住了那怒瞪的雙眼，腦海再度出現從前無法遺忘的童年。

＊	＊＊

你知道被歧視的感覺嗎？

沒人把你看成常人，整天叫你怪胎的聲音你是否天天聽過？

我是一個擁有尖銳狼耳以及血紅眼珠的橘髮男孩，天天在這被時間遺忘的空間存活著。唯一看到亮光的時候，也是看到恐懼化身的時候…

周圍出現嘰嘰喳喳的聲響，是這裡跟我一樣被關在這裡的孤兒們，都了解被歧視的感受是什麼樣子。

有的身體部份出現嚴重扭曲，有的擁有可以打破玻璃的尖銳聲音，也有跟我一樣，身體一部分擁有野獸的DNA，但大部分的孩子都已經精神崩潰，有些天天都想著怎麼去自殺，但在這毫無亮光的牢裡，你能找到什麼去自殺？

「咿…」隨著聲音的起伏，一絲刺眼的亮光慢慢的擴大成一個門狀的長方形，一個巨大的人影出現，雖然是人影，但在我們的心裡，那是一個魔鬼的化身。

「吃飯了，孩子們」讓我們厭惡的聲音，全身彷彿都被一層層肥油包裹，臉可以被形容成豬的男子，手拿著一桶充滿著剩菜的桶子，裡頭充滿著讓人窒息的惡臭，但不管是多難聞，為了存活，只能選擇吃。

每個人都沒有去在乎那股味道，因為早已習以為常，有些還在一旁流著口水，真是對他們感到可憐…

突然，一個鞭聲出現，抓住了大家的注意力，看來一位孤兒要被『處罰』，在亮光下，一位黑髮女孩彷彿被上天逞罰般的鞭打著，一小塊麵包從女孩手中掉在黑漆漆的地上。

女孩抬起頭，她一半的臉被一塊死皮用粗魯的方式給縫住，身體的一半、左手指、左腳指都整個縫住，彷彿穿上了手套及鞋子，只是那手套跟鞋子是永遠也脫不掉的，那頭髮沾滿著長年的污水，如同這個空間般的黑暗。

「誰說你可以先吃的？阿！？」甩動的鞭子，讓女孩身上出現一個一個慘不人賭的傷口，女孩的身體早已血肉模糊，它停止了攻擊，便起步走向我面前，露著那豬油滿面的笑容，「來，我的小明星，你可以先吃哦」

它看著我，用著那噁心的聲音說著，以為這可以取得我的信任，讓我以為它的性格裡有『關心』這種東西，但是我已經知道，我只不過是它其中一個賺錢工具。

「今天晚上，你可要好好演出呢」說完了這幾句，便匆匆的離開了牢房中，與那刺眼的光芒一同消失，每個人都奮力衝到我這邊，搶奪那桶子裡的剩飯，我並沒有去制止，而是縮在一旁看著他們露出真本性。

「路伊斯…」嬌小的聲音從後方出現，隨後有著一股麵包的味道。

「小尼…」想到之前那被鞭打的女孩，心頭彷彿被抽打了一下，「你剛剛在想什麼阿？要是讓它生氣了，包準把你打到死的呢」斥責女孩，雖然想生氣，但是肚子的抗議聲讓我失去了那股氣，獸耳也不爭氣的垂下來。

「可是…」她似乎從她那邊遞出了一個東西給我，我聞了聞，便想到剛剛掉在地上的那塊麵包，我呆呆的看著她，但是因為這裡完全沒有任何光，所以不能知道小尼的表情以及她那嚴重的傷口。

「路伊斯已經五天沒吃東西了，對於這麼小的你，這樣會不健康哦」她笑著，手輕柔著我的頭髮。

「我不覺得我吃了東西還會健康」我苦笑了一下，便一口吃掉了那塊麵包，但是一想到小尼，心裡出現了罪惡感，「小尼，那你要吃什麼？」我看著他，在心頭責罵自己的大意。

「我沒關係的，但是才6歲的你，比我還需要食物呢」雖然黑漆漆的，但我彷彿能看到她的笑容。

小尼才16歲，14歲時家裡出現一場大火災，奪走了她的父母，只留下她和她那嚴重灼傷的半身軀，成為孤兒的她，被它給收養，但與其說收養不如說被監禁。她第一次見到我時，跟其他人不一樣，她關懷我、保護我，就像母親般的愛著我，雖然她的身體有缺陷，但是她給我的愛是完整的。

之後，光線再度出現，它也隨之而出，絲毫不管那些孤兒的眼睛會因為強光而瞎，不留情的扯他們進入那刺眼的白光之中，它關上了亮光，空間又再度被黑暗攏照，雖然一切又黑漆漆了起來，我還是能感受到有人接近到我的右手邊，聞了聞，原來是小尼。

「看來我跟你要一起上場呢」小尼溫柔的說著，手不忘放在我的頭上，「出去前要先閉上眼睛哦，不然會瞎的」她叮嚀著，那無法看見的微笑散發著甜甜的味道，那是在這空間最香的味道，讓我忍不住多聞了幾下。

甜味在光線出現的那瞬間散去了，它再度出現，我不等它過來，直接走向它，畢竟我不想被它直接扯出去，讓我的眼睛直接瞎掉。

「真是乖阿」它拍了拍我的頭髮，讓我感到一陣厭惡，隨後，小尼也跟著出現，它一看到小尼，臉出現了鄙視的神情，它向後走，拉了拉我們脖子上的皮帶叫我們跟著，閉上了雙眼，靜靜的讓它帶出。

前方出現一陣陣喧潮聲，看來我們已經快到了我們的舞台…

馬戲團，在那些所謂正常人的眼裡，是一個趣味又好玩的場所，但在我們眼裡，是地獄。

嘲笑、藐視，完全沒有任何同情的味道，眼睛一點點一點點的睜開，雖然為些刺眼，但還是能看的很清楚，人潮有如海嘯，那些所謂正常人的醜陋笑臉，是我贈恨的根源，要是他們不來看的話，我們又怎麼會被它給監禁？

「各位先生女士！！請掌聲歡迎，趣味馬戲團的巨星，狼孩路伊斯！！」它拿著一個圓柱體的東西喧嚎，在周圍的人群興奮的吼叫著，讓我的狼耳微些做痛。

我是這個馬戲團的巨星，靈敏的反應力、敏捷的動作以及速度、加上那獨特的狼耳及血紅的雙眼，那些正常人幾乎天天過來看，感到怪異的眼神、目瞪口待的眼神、以及彷彿看著怪物的眼神，讓我想不瞎都很難…

小尼也是受歡迎的演員，因為半個身子都被死皮包裹，它便把小尼的四肢纏上鋼琴線，便讓她像布偶一樣的跳舞，小尼那自我練成的獨特演技，在大眾的眼裡，要不不是因為他們知道小尼是活人，不然他們絕對以為她是一個被高琴線操縱的人形布偶。

看來今晚一樣受歡迎，雖然被它所利用，但只要跟小尼在一起，什麼都可以…

但命運永遠不會順著你跑，但就算如此，為什麼命運要這麼痛心？

秀後，小尼被它叫到另一個地方，那時我的心就涼了一半，因為大部分的孤兒被它到另一個地方，只有死刑可言，原因可能是因為在舞場時做錯了一些動作，但不管用什麼邏輯擬定，只要是它不喜歡的人，通通都會被世界『排除』。

突然！鞭聲響起，那無情的聲音有如刀片般，深深刺入了我的胸膛，腦海開始出現之前小尼那血肉模糊的鞭傷，我衝到前方黑暗的地方，在毫無預警下撞上了疑似牆壁的黑色物體，我趕緊四處摸索著細縫，一心一意的想要解救受苦的小尼。

但就我這個連體力都沒有的小狼人能做什麼？用力的敲打著牆壁，釋放著心中的所有傷痛，絕望慢慢的蔓延在心頭，腦海裡處處填滿著小尼那痛苦又哀傷的神情以及鞭子留下來的傷痛。

過了一陣子，鞭聲停止了，我抽動了一下，全神貫注著前方，一直在心中禱告著，一直希望小尼還有生機，突然，光線出現，我直視著光線，一個不小的物體被無情的丟進來，還來不及看那個物體是什麼時，光線就已經消失了，鼻子嗅了嗅，心抽痛著。

『小尼…』

小尼毫無生氣的躺在我的左手邊，我摸索著她的上半身，便抱起，我似笑非笑的看著小尼，說著：「這是開玩笑的吧？小尼，快點起來好不好？不要睡了！」一直搖動著小尼的身體，我的手指感受到小尼背後出現有鐵腥味道的液體，眼淚就此愧提，微笑開始扭曲。

雖然一直強顏歡笑，但過了不久後，嘴角呈直線，神情呆滯著，原本抱緊在胸口的小尼失去支撐滑落到那冰冷的地板，腦海裡早就已經什麼都沒有，什麼事情都不重要，飢餓、傷痛，腦海有如一張雪白的白紙…


「小………尼………」嘴動著，但是臉依然沒有任何動靜，突然！雙手用力抓住了腦袋，使勁的吼叫著，最後一絲的理智斷裂，痛苦、悲傷、一切可以形容我的心情的詞語在我的心中瞬間爆發，眼淚如瀑布一樣的流著，腦海裡的白紙突然出現小尼的笑容，如照片般，一張一張的貼在空白的腦海中，我跟她有過的歡笑、快樂，貼滿了我的腦海，叫聲是多麼的淒涼，在這個絕望的空間，唯一擁有的朋友，死了…永遠的再見了。

＊	＊＊＊

在被火炎覆蓋的土地上，三位以殘影的速度爭鬥的武士，每個攻擊的摩擦都出現了不小的烮燄以及小型爆炸，彷彿整個大地的火焰都是他們的傑作。

一個身影開始跟不上其他兩個身影，進入了困鬥，響亮的「鏗鏘」聲與火焰伴舞著。

一時之際，一個身影脫離的戰鬥，迅速跳離其他兇猛攻勢的神祕身影，因為速度的減緩，殘影的面紗也跟著脫離了武士的身軀。

一位有著藍白交纏的短髮少年，肺部有如被敲打，彷彿口嘴送進去的氧氣無法傳送到心臟，身上出現了點灼傷，雖然如此，眼中燃燒的鬥志沒有削弱的現象，其他兩個身影也慢慢的減弱他們的速度，各自撕掉了黑色面紗。

「小蒼狼阿，可別因為我老而留情，火焰是沒有輕重之分，火焰是公平的」一位蒼老的克里奇斯說著，左手握拳拍了拍後背，右手抓著拐杖撐著自身，令狼難以想像之前那神速般的身影是他。

「不過也不能否認他的實力，打鬥了差不多20分鐘，那眼神還是沒有減弱，看來是巴特傳給他的」站在老狼身旁的少狼說著，不忘在少年的面前揮了揮手上的血紅色寶劍。

少年沒有說話，則是想盡量在短時間內儲存些體力，途中心道，『真是不可輕敵，那兩狼都是不凡的實力，該小心謹慎』刀身舉起，黑色的火焰微微飄起，準備好要出擊的樣子。

「唉阿，看來你已經不被這寶劍亂陣腳拉？」少狼單手玩弄著寶劍，口音為些驚訝，「那在多加個階級好了，免得不好玩」手放在面前，讓少年只能從他的指間看著他的臉，突然之間，一團火焰從少狼的手心中撲向他的臉，這個舉動讓少年為些震驚，但等到了那火焰滅去時，少年的態度一百八十度大轉，眼中出現了濃重的殺機，覆蓋了鬥志。

「這個怎麼樣？」少狼的臉孔轉變成一個人類少年的臉，血紅色的刺髮、尖挺的鼻子、嫩白的皮膚、眼球中有著與狼人頗相似的紅色染色體，看著前方的少年的那兇猛的臉色，便忍不住笑了幾下，「來．殺．我．阿，蒼．狼」挑釁著，臉色彷彿在期待前方少年會發出什麼攻勢。

『超時空黑烮！』

少年怒火從胸口爆發，手中的天狼刃用力的向空氣砍去，在那瞬間，少狼身前出現了黑色爆炸，出乎前方兩狼的意料之外，蒼狼的獸耳更加的銳利，一起步便瞬間到達克里奇斯的眼前，舉起天狼刃向他砍去，力道以及神情看不出任何情感。

「唉阿阿…」克里奇斯輕鬆的躲掉蒼狼的那一刀，轉頭道，「小馬爾，你沒死吧？」

蒼狼沒有去理會，則是進一步攻擊著克里奇斯，但是每一刀都被克里奇斯給閃躲掉，讓蒼狼有點惱火，突然，克里奇斯停止了閃躲的動作，用拐杖擋住了蒼狼的攻擊，不知道是不是刀尖卡在克里奇斯的拐杖細縫中，蒼狼無法從中拔出。

「小蒼狼阿，魯莽的攻擊只會一步一步把你推向死亡」克里奇斯邊說教，邊甩了下拐杖，讓蒼狼出現一大堆破綻，手掌用力一拍，巨大的壓力把蒼狼重重彈飛，之後一個轉身，拐杖尾端以彎月的形式揮向騰空的蒼狼，電光火石般，一道不容小看的火焰以克里奇斯的路線衝向蒼狼，便在蒼狼身上爆炸開來，有如煙火般。

「阿阿阿！」因為爆炸而飛的更遠的蒼狼叫著，在落地的瞬間，一個黑影領先到達，突然腹部出現強大的衝擊，撞向土地的瞬間出現了火花，「轟」的一聲，爆發出來的火焰吞噬掉蒼狼。

在烮燄之中，馬爾從中走出，身上的衣物微些焦黑。

「這傢伙還真是了得，居然會把火焰的摩擦點傳送到我的身旁」馬爾說著，手慢慢的拍了拍身上的焦黑以及灰塵。

「真是的，你都不知道分寸」克里奇斯在馬爾走到他面前時拿拐杖敲了下他的頭，道，「這下要是把這小蒼狼殺死的話，小巴特一定不會原諒你的」

馬爾無辜的指著自己，歪著頭說，「奇怪？怎麼只有我？你下手也不輕阿」

「咳咳，但是弄死的是你，你可要付全責」克里奇斯咳嗽了幾下，彷彿跟他沒事般的說著。

「你這臭老頭，居然讓我背黑鍋！！」馬爾頭上冒出青筋的怒道，感覺莫名其妙。

「要尊重老狼家，你這臭小子別一直叫我老頭」說完了，拐杖又再度敲了下馬爾的頭。

這下怒火爆發，身上出現了紫色的邪氣的馬爾壓低怒氣的說，「你這老妖狼，當心我殺了你，我可不會幫你立墓碑的」

「你說誰老妖狼阿，混小子！？」克里奇斯抽搐了一下，身上出現了被馬爾點燃的怒火。

正當兩狼互相毆打的時刻，前方那尚未消散的黑燄中，出現了更加大的火焰，瞬間散開了黑霧，蒼狼從中出來，身上覆蓋著黑色的火焰，眼神依舊沒有消失掉鬥志，吸引了他們的注意力。

「唉阿阿，小蒼狼的意志真是扭不斷呢，與火焰相同呢」克里奇斯說著，隨後咳嗽了幾聲。

蒼狼沒有說話，刀刃一斬，一道黑炎竄開衝向前方兩狼。

『鬼手奪魂…』

一個非常明顯的攻擊，閃躲起來跟吃飯一樣簡單，向後一跳，便遠離了黑炎筆直的攻擊，但出乎意料之外，一陣熱壓用力的吸著左右騰空的克里奇斯以及馬爾，原本遠離了射程，但因為壓力又回到了範圍中。

雖然如此，一股壓力衝上，與黑炎撞上並抵消，馬爾笑著，「蒼狼阿，雖然你這招不錯，但是要記得，我不是只有那幾手」

『暗．雙獄龍破』蒼狼在心中道著，沒有理會馬爾，壓低了點身軀，刀尖筆直向前，做著刺殺的動作，黑炎快速增強，吞噬掉蒼狼的身體，但就算如此，以蒼狼那被火點亮的雙眼，並沒有因此而失去視野，前腳用力踩、刀尖用力衝出，覆蓋在身的黑炎跟著天狼刃爆炸般的衝出，一大團如海嘯般的火焰分離成兩條帶有龍頭的黑炎，張開了血盆大口準備一口把兩狼吞掉。

「很不錯的招式呢」馬爾笑了幾下，有點驚訝蒼狼在剛剛那劇烈的招式打中居然還能放出這費力的一招。

克里奇斯並沒有回應，而是靜靜的站著，在旁的馬爾一眼就看出他不出聲的理由，老頭子生氣了。

兩狼個自伸起一隻手朝向前方的黑龍頭，然後，手心上出現通紅的物體，因不能完全掌控好那波動，手一直不停的搖動著，在那通紅的物體還沒出現作用時，兩狼都被搶先一步的獄龍破給吞噬，有如一小粒糖果般的輕鬆吞下。

雙龍搖擺著，好像在高興自己吃了一頓飽餐，突然，龍的腹部出現了腫大的跡象，慢慢的變得更大，龍吃痛的甩動著，讓在遠方操控的蒼狼感到奇怪，一旦被獄龍破給吞掉的任何物體都會被吸收阿，怎麼還能使出力量呢！？

不出所料，腫大的部位爆炸開來，克里奇斯以及馬爾都毫髮無傷的站在原地，讓蒼狼感到重重打擊，這種強大的絕招居然讓他們毫髮無傷的突破了！

「小蒼狼阿，利用贈恨來操控火焰是會造成天罰的」克里奇斯壓低著語氣說著，手丟下了拐杖，雙手握拳，火花開始從拳頭裡跑出，之後一團火焰跑出並覆蓋著他的雙拳，身上開始秀出幾分隱藏起來的實力。

「唉阿，老頭子認真了呢，那我也來好了」馬爾說著，把寶劍丟在一旁，身上出現蛇般的火焰纏繞在身上，但是沒有把臉變回正常，身上出現說不出來的魄力。

二話不說，蒼狼便跟著在空中砍了幾下，黑炎隨之而出的衝向前方敵人。

衝上來的黑炎被克里奇斯一拳打散，之後的數十個黑火也出現了同個下場，克里奇斯停止了動作，而旁邊的馬爾便迅速起步衝向蒼狼，突然，馬爾腳步突然加速，便在蒼狼周圍打圈子，火焰從尾巴出現變成了圓形的監牢，當火焰牆壁到達了馬爾的滿意度，便煞了下車，以翻滾的方式快速接近蒼狼，而在蒼狼孩沒有反應到時，身體快速彈上低空，一個後漩踢扎實踢重了蒼狼的腹部，讓蒼狼吃痛的向後推了幾步。

「可別因為這樣就倒了哦，好戲才剛開始呢」馬爾說著，四肢纏上的蛇形火焰增加了爆衝力。

穩住了陣腳，天狼刃便在穩住的同時砍向馬爾，兩位鬥士，純熟的體術攻擊，以及老練的刀術，火焰以及「鏗鏘」聲響再度融合。

「還不錯麻，能跟的上我的動作」馬爾邊說，拳頭以及腳都平穩的攻擊著蒼狼，「那這樣呢？」收腿時，馬爾瞬間跑離原地，速度之快，連石砂都跟著吹跑了。

『怎麼會？』蒼狼疑惑，而同時，背後正好被強大的衝擊力撞上，讓蒼狼再度失去了些平衡。

之後，馬爾憑空出現在蒼狼的身下，被對著蒼狼，隨著腳強力的向上推，完美的給蒼狼一個吃不消的後漩踢，讓蒼狼微些上空，但攻擊還沒結束，隨著速度，腳一踹，再度給蒼狼一個不小的衝擊，隨後跟蒼狼一並跳上空，開始壓倒性的攻擊著蒼狼。

『這是什麼速度？』蒼狼吃驚的看著馬爾，兩狼彷彿在不同的時空，在他騰空的那幾秒不知道吃了多少馬爾的拳頭。

「火炎的爆發是在一瞬間的！」馬爾瞬間出現在蒼狼的上空，一顆拳頭用力打在蒼狼的腹部，途中出現骨頭破碎的聲響，一個爆炸隨後出現，用力給蒼狼一個壓倒性的傷害。

『這是什麼力量？』蒼狼忍不住脖子的打動，便咳出了一口鮮血。

當蒼狼快接觸地面的瞬間，克里奇斯瞬間出現，一道火炎以千斤般的力道打向蒼狼的胸口，讓他更加快速的接觸地面，土地無法支撐那巨大的壓力而快速下陷，一陣巨大的爆炸彷彿巨石落入河流般的打擊蒼狼，使的蒼狼的眼裡的鬥志火焰瞬間熄滅。

「可別因為這樣就完了呢，小蒼狼」克里奇斯說著，在蒼狼因為衝擊而彈上低空的瞬間，拳頭再度打向蒼狼的腹部，讓蒼狼有如掛在手邊的衣物般以克里奇斯為支撐點。

之後克里奇斯用力把蒼狼丟上空中，便跟馬爾你一拳我一腳的聯合攻擊蒼狼，即使蒼狼已經消失了戰鬥能力，也絲毫沒有放過他的意思。

之後馬爾用力的從上空把蒼狼踢下天空，讓蒼狼用力撞擊地面作為結束。

「老頭子」馬爾落在克里奇斯的身旁，「這樣做好像太過分了點…」

克里奇斯笑了幾下，便開口，「小蒼狼跟小巴特是同類，這樣反而能讓他們的腦袋清理清理一些雜念」

馬爾沒有接話，則是以懷疑的眼神斜眼看著克里奇斯，『根本是找藉口打蒼狼！臭妖狼』

＊	＊＊＊＊

在沒有任何亮光的空間裡，出現了淒涼的哭聲，一位有著獸耳的少年趴在一名失去靈魂的女孩胸口上哭泣著，心裡攪弄著悲傷、痛苦，腦海中有如回馬燈般跑著的回憶。

過了一陣子，少年停止了眼淚的流動，心裡醞釀出另一種心情，贈恨。

「都是因為它，小尼才會死的，都是因為它，小尼才會活在這種不幸的空間，都是因為它！都是因為它！都是因為它！」少年血紅的雙眼彷彿被怒火點亮，心中的贈恨佈滿在身心上。

突然，肩膀感受到被捏住，一身黑影出現在少年的身後，身影有著與少年同樣的紅眼，它開口，「路伊斯，痛苦嗎？讓我幫助你吧，我擁有你所要的力量，承認我的存在吧！」

路伊斯沒有回話，而是直瞪的前方，看著會出現光芒的黑暗角落。

「那我就把那視為好的意思摟，呵呵呵」身影的笑聲帶出了詭異的氣息，然後，身影頓時變成了一團紫色的氣體，覆蓋住路伊斯嬌小的身軀。

紫色的氣體跑進路伊斯的身裡，路伊斯震了一下，震後，血紅的雙眼變得少許灰暗，站了起來，釋放著讓人窒息的殺氣轉向後方的孤兒們，舔了舔嘴邊，道，「我需要血…」說完後，路伊斯便消失在原地。

過不了多久，空間裡開始出現起此比落的慘叫聲，以及液體潑灑出來的聲音…

＊	＊＊


在一道門外，有著兩位手上帶著步槍的守衛，兩人臉上都出現疲倦的形態，左邊有頭金髮的守衛打著哈欠道，「我們幹嘛到這裡守阿？門這麼堅固，就算有哪個怪胎打穿門要出來，也會被我們開槍打死，但那是不可能的吧？」

「別再那邊抱怨了，反正等等就換班了麻」另一邊的守衛伸了下懶腰，叫著旁邊的守衛閉嘴。

突然，門「蹦」的一聲，把兩位守衛瞬間拉離了睡魔的勾引，開始提心吊膽的看著中間的鐵門。 鐵門每個部位都有超過20公分長的鐵釘釘住鐵牆，想要用蠻力打開可以說是天方夜譚。

之後鐵門又出現了幾次的撞擊聲，讓兩位守衛感到可笑，金髮的守衛笑著說，「真的是蠢蛋呢，明明知道打不開還一直撞這個門，看來腦細胞都被吃光了呢，哈哈哈」

雖然大笑了幾下，但看到笑後的撞擊便，笑臉便整個僵掉，鐵門出現凸出來的現象，讓兩位守衛開始擔心，之後比之前還強大的衝擊讓鐵門凸出一個像拳頭的印，讓他們更加恐懼，趕緊讓槍上鏜，隨時準備射擊。

之後衝擊聲便消失了，但還沒有多取兩位守衛的信任，過了幾分鐘後，他們便鬆了下戒心。

準備給對方一個尷尬的笑臉時，門「轟！」的一聲整個彈飛，正好跟著帶走外面兩個守衛，鐵門用力打在走廊尾端，而因為壓力造成守衛變成了巨大肉醬，血像煙火般爆炸開來，有如一朵血紅色的花朵，兩位守衛連怎麼死的都不知道，直接一命嗚呼。

在門裡走出了一名有著赤髮的少年，眼球中那充滿嗜血的血紅，破舊的衣物被髒血洗禮，背後穿著一批血紅色的批風，在批風飄動的時候可以隱約聽到「唰唰唰！」的水聲。

少年自言自語道，「開始殺人吧」

隨後出現幾名帶著步槍的守衛從門對面的彎路過來，一看到路伊斯便開始射擊，路伊斯一見，手一揮，一道血紅的牆壁跑了出來擋住了過來的子彈，當守衛目瞪口呆的時候，路伊斯用手掌用力拍了下眼前的牆壁，不可思議之際，數十條尖銳的冰錐伸出貫穿了所有守衛的前額，凍結了守衛們的血腋，並在其中，每個身體部位都突出一碰見血的冰錐，路伊斯手一拉，所有冰錐都被刺穿守衛前額的冰錐吸收，讓所有的千瘡百孔的屍體有如木乃伊般的乾皺。

之後，路伊斯背後的血紅色批風更加的龐大，越過屍體，準備讓其他在馬戲團的人員體驗變成木乃伊的感受。

馬戲團的巨大帳篷裡，一下出現槍聲，又一下出現「唰唰唰！」水流的聲響，最後出現了刺耳的慘叫聲，非常有規律的聲響令人感到恐懼。

路伊斯停在一個十字口，側身看著左方的門，鼻子嗅了嗅，厭惡了一下，心道『看來那混丈就在這邊了…』

他快步走向門前，用腳一踹，看似堅固的鋼們被整個踹飛，可以明顯的看到那個巨大的凹洞，一名肥的不像話的男子坐倒在，正驚魂未定的看著少年，胯下出現的液體。

路伊斯不語，則是站在一旁看著他。

男子的手無意中摸到了身旁的黑色長鞭，大喜了一下，便開始壯士氣的對路伊斯大吼，「你這畜生居然忘恩負義，是誰把你從街頭裡撿回來的？是誰餵你吃飯的？阿！」鞭子一甩，正中打到了路伊斯的右臉頰。

「哼，真是沒有腦袋的生物」路伊斯邪笑看著男子，對那鞭傷沒有絲毫的在乎，讓男子微些恐懼。

「你…你說什麼！？」男子惱羞成怒，再度用力甩動鞭子，準備朝路伊斯的臉頰在抽一次。

鞭子一甩，尾端瞬間被路伊斯給抓緊，男子一驚，立刻扯著鞭子，但是不知道路伊斯何來的怪力，怎麼拉扯都不管用。

路伊斯一握緊鞭子，有如霜般的紅色凝結體瞬間爬在鞭子上並快速跑到男子的把柄，電光火石之際，男子的左手被五六個冰錐刺穿，男子吃痛的放開鞭子，用右手緊抓著左手剄，路伊斯手一甩，四顆血紅色冰錐從批風裡跑出，完美的刺進男子的手腕以及腳踝，並釘在身後的牆壁，男子痛苦的大吼大叫著，眼淚及鼻水填滿整個臉，讓路伊斯更加作嘔。

「小尼都是因為你而死的」甩了甩手中的黑色鞭子，隱約看到鞭子上結塊的血塊，說著，「每位在這裡的孤兒都是你殺的………」鞭子一甩，紮實打在男子的胸口，一道血紅的傷跑出。

路伊斯便開始瘋狂甩動著鞭子，讓男子身上留下一道又一道慘不人賭的鞭傷，大笑道，「很痛吧？很難過吧？很想死吧？你現在體驗的可只不過是我們的千萬分之一呢！！哈哈哈哈」

一分一秒快速流失，男子全身都血肉模糊，早已失去了所有知覺，路伊斯把鞭子丟在一旁，手伸進批風裡，便跟著道，「讓你這樣死對你太仁慈了，對大家都沒好交代，讓你這人渣在痛苦一點好了」手從批風拉一把巨大的血紅色的西洋劍，橫斬，下半身與上半身失去了連結，因為所有連結上下半身的神經全部斷掉，男子瘋狂的大叫著，頭不停的狂甩著。

看著被『腰斬』的男子，路伊斯頭也不回的離開，走出了被血染紅馬戲團的帳篷，抬頭看著頭頂上圓圓的月亮以及月光，路伊斯生平第一次覺得光是多麼的溫柔，有如小尼以前說的一樣。

一想到小尼，路伊斯心再度抽痛了一下，頭抬下來，看著前方的小鎮，全身再度流出殺氣，心道，『接下來就是這些殘渣了』

從批風取出兩把巨大的血紅色西洋劍，慢慢的走向前方即將要被毀滅的小鎮，慘叫以及血腋噴灑的交響曲將再度展開。


＊	＊＊＊

腦海是一度的空白，上一分鐘被馬爾以及克里奇斯的聯合攻擊打的只剩下一魂兩魄，現在感覺什麼都好像不重要一樣，這樣發呆著。

「你在幹什麼！？蒼狼！！」

突然，熟悉的聲音把我拉回，我四處觀看著，但找不到任何一個人影。

嘴輕輕的說著，「巴…………特……………」

＊	＊＊＊

在一坐高山上，出現了一點微弱的火焰，山上出現一大一小的身影，小的身影佈滿著火紅色的微弱火焰，彷彿在訓練的樣子。

「火力還不夠！」巨大的身影對著嬌小的身影大吼著，雙手抱在胸口上，表情是一度的嚴肅。

「是的，巴特！」嬌小的身影是一位年約17 18歲的藍髮少年，使盡全力把身上的火焰變得更加強大。

因為高山空氣稀薄又寒冷，使得身上的火焰變得很微弱，這個試驗是在訓練火係狼人更加強大自我的火焰，並專心的維持自身火焰的耐久力，但過不了半小時，少年便精疲歷盡的倒在冰冷的雪地上。

「站起來！你還沒有到我的最低標準呢！」巴特口語中沒有帶著任何感情，大聲斥責著少年。

少年便吃力的站起，便開始燃起火焰，繼續這種殺人般的試煉。

大家說，跟巴特一起訓練等於是自殺，他的訓練連長年訓練火係的老練狼人都會練到喘不過氣。

但是一個一個困難的測驗我都奮力的去完成，而且我可以感覺到每一次完成了測試，我的實力都有明顯的進步，都歸功於巴特呢，也歸功於想要讓巴特驕傲的心情。



在劍術訓練房裡，許多狼人都在裡頭練著自己的劍術，數十個稻草人都變得跟肉醬一般，我跟巴特在另一間私人的訓練房訓練著刀法。

我專注的揮舞著我的竹刀，很順的打中每個稻草人的要害，這都要歸功於17個月的苦練，但有時會分心看著右方掛在牆上的武士刀，巴特的愛刀，『上古神刀破魔天狼刃』，據說巴特使用那把刀打敗了火靈的一個徒弟，那鋒利無比的刀鋒，以及那完美的重量及長度，全世界裡絕對找不到十把以上。

巴特說我有練刀的潛力，只要努力鑽研必定能成為比他還要了得的武士。

我每天苦練著，雖然巴特不准我晚上的時候過來練習，但我還是偷偷地跑進去練，日日夜夜、年年月月，我不斷的練習著，想要總有一天能夠與巴特是同個階級並可以一起練功。



突然有一天，我被奇拉長老叫到『休息室』，不知道是要找我什麼事…

從門口進入，望著一望無際的大草原，小孩們在裡頭玩耍著，沒有班的狼人不是坐就是躺著休息，這裡可以說是與世隔絕的桃花源。

我看到了熟悉的身影，奇拉，我走向他，看著他正在跟一些小狼們玩著，有一個還很頑皮的拉著奇拉的獸耳，一些則爬上他的身上玩耍，但就算如此，他還是微笑著，彷彿是跟自己的孫子們玩耍的老爺爺般，令人感到溫馨。

奇拉看到我，便笑著向我招招手要我過去，我到他的身旁坐下，看著他擺平著還想跟他玩耍的小狼們。

等到小狼們都跑到另一個地方玩後，奇拉才開始說話，「蒼狼阿，很抱歉我在你訓練的時候找你」

「沒事，不必在意，請問你找我有事？」我直接插進主題的問著，直視著正用手指刮臉蛋的奇拉，等待回應。

「其實也沒有什麼重要的事，只不過想要跟你說說話」奇拉擺了擺手。

我並沒有說話，只是靜靜的聽他說話。

「你應該知道巴特是一個不愛笑，很愛裝嚴肅的傢伙吧？」

「是阿，巴特是這樣」奇拉的那句話讓我笑了幾下，並同時不自覺放鬆了身心，我想這這就是跟奇拉長老聊天會出現的正常現象，他是一個永遠保有年輕心靈的老狼人。

他笑著，「巴特阿，是一個我看過最死板，最不透漏心情的臭傢伙，以前經常跟他吵架一會兒就變成打架，都要震或舜來停止我們」

之後，奇拉不知不覺的開始說著以前『四牙』在四處探險的種種回憶，以及跟巴特打架的搞笑原因，但是大部分的事物，巴特都有跟我說，雖然聽過，但是看著奇拉長老講的這麼開心，便不去停止。

他告了一段落，嘆了口氣，「蒼狼阿，你是我看過第一個讓巴特笑最多次的狼人，雖然我是他長年的戰友，但是很少過跟他這樣的談天說地，他真的把你當成他的兒子看待呢………，唉阿唉阿，我也應該找找一個適合我的徒弟，陪陪我呢」說到這，奇拉臉上似乎抹上了一層薄薄的孤單。

但相反的，聽到奇拉說巴特把我當成他的兒子看著時，我心裡出現了暖意，回想起我與巴特的種種遇過的事物，想到時，我的嘴角微微的揚起，雖然弧度渺小，還是被奇拉發現。

奇拉把手放在我的頭上，拍了幾下，微笑道，「蒼狼阿，雖然巴特很嚴苛，但是我知道，你已經發現了他溫柔的一面，他成為了很好的父親呢」

我站了起來，看著奇拉，笑道，「嗯，我已經看到了……唉阿！時間不早了，我該走了」我走到了門口，轉頭看著奇拉，「很高興能與你談話，我先走了」說完便轉頭離開。

奇拉抓抓頭，無奈的搖著頭，心道，『早應該要收一個徒弟呢，巴特還真是幸運！』仰頭倒在柔軟的綠色草地，靜靜的享受著自然的香味，獨自一狼…

＊	＊＊

回到了劍術訓練房，進房時我感到一點怪異，裡頭空無一狼，鴉雀無聲，雖然頓了頓，但要是不早點回房練習的話會被巴特罵，所以我加快了腳步進入了另一道紙門，進房後，我看到每位在訓練房練習的老手們都在這裡聚集，所有的狼眼兜注視著我，彷彿在等著我的到來。

「你回來啦？蒼狼？」 巴特說著，看著我點頭，便又繼續道，「今天是你的測驗，你得進全力打敗這裡所有的老手們，加油」說完便隨手丟給我一把竹刀。

我雖然感到有點緊張，但是看到巴特那低弧度的嘴角，心中的勇氣暴增了幾倍，走上中間的塔塔米與第一個老手敬禮，準備切磋武藝。

巴特一喊，我便揮舞著竹刀打向前方的老手，兩隻竹刀「啪啪！」的打在一起，兩狼都沒有失去陣腳，盡全力的攻擊對方，但在途中，竹刀突然滑了一下，讓自己的肩膀出現了破綻，老手一發現便直接向肩膀開刀，但順著竹刀，我傾斜著身軀，千鈞一髮的躲過攻擊，便快速轉身，打中了老手的後背。

全部老手都對我的反應力提高些警覺，所以之後的每一場都一直難上加難，雖然打到身體三次才算出局，但因為敵人不可小看，讓我每一場過後都是汗如雨般的喘著氣。

當最後一個老手打敗後，我便開始出現上氣不接下氣的狀態，意志快被玩死，但一直到那是最後一個時，心中的萬斤大石瞬間消失了。

「做的不錯呢。蒼狼」巴特稱讚著，走到竹刀架旁，隨手拿了把竹刀，「現在是我跟你，要小心對付」

我身後出現了一顆顆豆大汗珠，但是回去想想，這不是我一直想要的嗎？讓巴特承認我的實力，鬥志便瞬間上身，握緊了竹刀，虎視眈眈的看著巴特。

戰局開始！雙方小心翼翼的繞圈著，身上的破綻可以說是無，我先攻，揮舞著竹刀打向巴特，劇烈的刀戰就此展開，「啪啪啪！」，竹刀互敲的聲響起此比落，但不知道是不是體力問題，我一直被巴特向後逼退，雖然使出全力的攻擊，但是被他一一化解。

我向左前方滾過去，便快速站起對巴特的後背來一記，但是「啪！」的一聲，巴特的竹刀刀柄向上，刀身在下，手掌快速向後轉，準確的擋住了我的攻擊，用力一甩，把我的竹刀彈回，轉身並以離心力的力道打向我。

雖然用竹刀防住，但是因為力道過大，竹刀便從我手上彈飛，巴特一見，刀與手臂平行，另一隻手掌放在刀柄尾端，用力往我刺殺，竹刀刺進我的腹部，讓我騰空撞上後方的牆壁，而對於這種一擊讓敵手倒地的都是勝利。

雖然戰敗，但是一些老手都走過來扶我，還一邊說著，「很棒了」、「別氣餒，你多練練就會更強」、又或者是「很棒的戰局呢」，讓我得到了些安慰，我看著巴特，但巴特只是放回竹刀，叫大家回去自己的修煉，沒有跟我說任何一句話，讓我的心理微微酸了起來，但得到我要出去的時候，巴特把我叫住。

「蒼狼阿，今晚到這裡來，我要東西要給你看」說完後，便慢慢的收回一些器具。

我點點，行個禮，便轉頭回房休息。

＊	＊＊＊


尖叫聲瀰漫在這個被血洗禮的小鎮，每個街道、每個角落都佈滿著人民的屍體，無不是千瘡百孔的乾扁殭屍。

赤髮少年揮舞著關節上的冰爪殺人，背後的血紅色批風變得比之前的還要巨大，四處都是血紅色的冰錐，人民四處逃竄，原本為數百，之後漸漸變成數十，槍林彈雨之中，唯獨赤髮少年毫髮無傷。

在街道中找尋著人殺的赤髮少年，一步一步越過各個屍體，突然，身後聽到了跌倒的聲音，回頭一看，一名與少年童年的小孩子正試著爬起來準備逃跑，不敢回頭看著化身為惡魔的赤髮少年，路伊斯。

路伊斯慢慢的走著，直視著前方逃跑的小男孩，結果不幸終於降臨在小男孩身上，轉錯街，跑到了死角，路伊斯看著死命像上爬的小男孩，舉起手上的冰爪，準備要在造出一隻蜂窩木乃伊。

突然，一條疑似鞭子的蔚藍體抓住路伊斯正要揮下去的左手，小孩趁現在死命逃跑，路伊斯沒有去管逃遠的小孩，側身看著蔚藍體的源頭。

一名穿著黑色長袍的巨大男子，整隻左手被蔚藍體包裹，男子道，「小子，做過是否過分了一點？」

路伊斯的怒火被觸動，壓低著語氣道，「你這傢伙懂什麼？」被蔚藍體抓住的手扭了扭，蔚藍體便立刻結冰，手一拉，蔚藍體便直接破碎成冰塊，另一隻手同時投出數十把血紅色冰箭。

男子沒有說話，在冰箭飛過來時，手一震，全部冰箭全數化成水蒸氣，這些動作讓路伊斯有少些震驚。

「小子，招式不錯，但是準確度不高」男子起步走向路伊斯，那連帽把他的臉給遮住，使的他格外陰森。

「誰管你阿！」吼了一聲，地上貿然出現數以百計的冰錐衝向神祕男子，便在同時投出相似數量的冰箭，天地無處可逃，路伊斯看著陷入困境的男子，嘴勾出了一口邪笑。

男子冷哼，手一揮，前方那天衣無縫的攻擊一瞬間變成了水蒸氣，「小子，可別小看我…」話一下，便快速移動到路伊斯的身前。

路伊斯惱羞成怒，胡亂攻擊著男子，但男子巧妙的移動把所有致命性的攻擊一一閃躲掉，便輕輕拍了幾下路伊斯各個破綻，「小子，這樣亂跑只會增加你的破綻」說完並用力拍一下路伊斯壓低的後背，讓路伊斯失去平衡的跌在地上。

路伊斯怒火一觸即發，雙手甩開放出許許多多不可計算的血紅色冰箭，同時批風的左右尾端都快速伸到男子的左右邊，尖銳的頂端令人不得小看，但是男子依舊站在原地，突然，連帽裡出現兩個血紅色的光線，一震，全部衝過來的攻擊頓時化成濃重的水蒸氣，讓他消失在那股蒸氣之中。

突然，路伊斯感到身後一陣冰涼，轉身一看，男子早已站在他的身後，殺機一定，立刻轉身刺殺男子。

男子冷哼，不慌不慢的抓住路伊斯伸出來的左手腕，隨著離心力，另一隻手輕鬆抬起路伊斯的腹部，直接把他往後丟出，而在路伊斯騰空的瞬間，五個疑似月牙狀的藍色半圓形物體瞬間從男子的手上投出，完美打到路伊斯的手腕、腳踝、以及脖子，而因為衝擊力的關係，讓路伊斯整個撞上後方的小山，月牙尾端與小山聯繫，扣住路伊斯。

男子漫步到他的面前，路伊斯瘋狂的亂著，想要跩掉身上的『手銬』。

「冷靜一下行不行阿？都殺了這麼多人了還不死心？」男子彷彿對路伊斯的行為舉止感到無聊。

「放開我渾帳！！放開我！」路伊斯狂吼著。

男子沒有說話，則是單手抓住路伊斯的小腦袋，一時之際，抓住路伊斯的手出現了蔚藍色的光芒，但過不了多久，光芒逐漸變得愈來愈暗，變成了黑紫色的光芒，令人感到說不出來的詭異。

路伊斯頓時感受到頭被切割的感覺，瘋狂的大叫著，眼睛微些翻白，「好痛好痛！放開我！阿阿阿阿阿阿阿阿！」

之後男子放開，路伊斯的那彷彿頭被蠻力掀開的感覺也頓時消失，但因為疼痛過度而導致昏迷，『手銬』溶化成水，路伊斯失去了支柱而倒下，男子領先抱住他，觀察四周，便抱住了路伊斯離開了這被血洗的小鎮。

＊	＊＊

走在陰暗的小走廊，我不時的在想巴特要這麼晚找我的原因，但是依據他這只有做正事才熬夜的狼人，沒什麼邏輯能讓他在這麼晚的時候找他。

拉開了訓練房的紙門，我走到我跟巴特的私人練習室，裡頭有出現膯光閃爍，於是便拉開了訓練室的門進入。

裡頭，我看到巴特那巨大的後背，他盤坐著，沒有發出任何聲音。

「巴特？」我叫了一聲，但沒得到回應，我走到他的面前，看著他的臉，但在這幾秒鐘，我後腦出現了三條粗黑的槓。

『這傢伙居然睡著了…』

我無奈的嘆了口氣，苦笑著拍了拍巴特的頭，驚醒了他，對他說了聲「早安阿」。

「阿，你來啦」他刮刮自己的臉頰，便繼續，「我剛剛在冥想，但靈魂不知不覺就離開了身體」

我敷衍點頭了幾下，並盤腿坐在他前方，心裡偷笑道，『最好你冥想的時候，會出現鼾聲，難怪巴特不常說謊，技術爛死了』

巴特跟我聊了幾下天，也跟我說了些我之前在跟老手們交手所做出了錯誤動作，等等。

過了一段時間，他站起來，面對到掛在牆壁上的『上古神刀破魔天狼刃』，說道，「這幾年，你的實力提昇的速度把我想像中的還要快」他面對著我，嘴角被心中的喜悅所勾起，「我很高興」

我楞住了，他的微笑，他的話語，以及他所掩蓋不了的喜悅，讓我整個不知道該怎麼去反應，他拿起天狼刃，走到我的面前，我站起來看著他，他伸出天狼刃，對我笑著說，「從今天開始，這把『上古神刀破魔天狼刃』就歸你的了」

我嘴角的幅度快速拉高，雙手恭敬的接著天狼刃，我看著巴特，在那被承認的那瞬間，喜悅瞬間操控住我的身體，讓我毫不猶豫的抱住巴特，臉不斷的摩擦著巴特那柔軟的毛髮。

巴特感到一時的驚訝，但看到我高興的模樣，臉上出現了慈祥，雙手也不知不覺抱住了我，在這被承認又被溫柔包揉住的時刻，幸福侵蝕著我，讓我想永遠停止在這個時刻。

＊	＊＊

對阿！我怎麼能夠在這裡就戰敗了呢？巴特一直相信著我，而且大家都有開始超前了，我怎麼能夠睡在這裡！？

更何況，明明不是說不要再去掛念他們了嗎？那為什麼還要如此掛念著他的臉呢？

原本模糊的雙眼，因為鬥志的燃起，便立刻清楚了起來，吃力的站起，途中周圍因為士氣而燃起了火焰。

克里奇斯「呵呵」地笑著，但馬爾卻對蒼狼這打不死的傢伙感到一些怪異，我連帶刀鞘橫放我的身前，一手抓著刀柄、一手抓著刀鞘，周圍的火焰愈來愈強大，雙手也越握越緊。

「老頭子，他的火焰怎麼不是黑色而是紅色了呢？」馬爾雙手抱著後腦，疑惑的問道。

「那是因為他現在才要開始認真，咳咳」

「是嗎…」馬爾斜看著克里奇斯，一臉「你騙我的吧？」。

『解封』心中默念，刀放在腰間，弓箭步穩住陣腳，突然，一股氣用力從蒼狼身上以及刀身跑出，並瞬間變成了一團龐大火焰衝向前方兩狼。

這排山倒海般的威力衝向克里奇斯兩狼，兩狼雙手舉起，紅色的波動再度出現，而這次，波動比火焰還來的早，「颯！！」的一聲，如海嘯般的火焰出現了兩個大洞讓克里奇斯他們躲過。

「老頭子，剛剛那火焰的密度很厚呢」拍拍肩膀上的灰塵，眼神裡的掉兒啷噹被認真所取代，身上又再度被蛇形火焰纏繞。

「嗯阿，看來小蒼狼要開始證實他的實力了呢」克里奇斯邊摸了摸鬍鬚，邊用手背拍了拍自己的背，令人感覺很蒼老的樣子。

馬爾心裡罵道，『這臭妖狼，明明身體OK還要這樣裝，這真是……看來是怕蒼狼等等會用全力打他，所以這樣軟軟他的心，陰險！』

蒼狼拉出天狼刃，途中又出現跟之前相似的壓力，並隨後暴發出一團又一團的火焰朝克里奇斯兩狼衝過去。

蒼狼在心中默念，『烽炎劍法！』轉了下身，便又在心中道，『第一式．圍』刀尖朝地面一劃跑出一道火焰，並在克里奇斯兩狼所在的地方劃出一個半徑一公里的圓圈，隨著蒼狼的鬥志，火焰所照出來的圍牆顯得更加強大而且轉動的速度也更加快速，而之前的火焰拖住了前方兩狼，讓他們無法從陷阱之中逃出。

食指跟中指劃過天狼刃的刀身，那火紅色的紋路變得更加明亮，蒼狼在心中道，『第二式．集』刀一斬，有如彎月般的巨大火焰衝向圍住克里奇斯兩狼的『火牆』，撞上時，火焰有如被吸收般的消失在牆前。

裡頭，因為那彎月型的火焰，火牆增加了能量，『火牆』裡頭開始出現了一顆又一顆不小的火球從『火牆』裡頭跑出，讓兩狼不時閃躲著，沒時間找火牆的縫隙逃走。

「老頭子，蒼狼這招真了得，不過總覺得在哪裡見過，就是想不起來」馬爾邊躲邊說著。

「阿，聽你這麼一說我也對這招有印象，但就是不知道是跟誰教過手」克里奇斯說著，並邊躲邊打開一些往他這邊來的火球，兩狼都無法有停下來的動作。

此時在外頭，蒼狼快速跑向『火牆』，踩住那火紅的『火牆』，火焰纏繞住蒼狼的雙腳，便讓他穩穩的跑上天空，跑到『火牆』頂端，腳尖一點，跳上了高空之中。

蒼狼從天上俯瞰著在『火牆』裡移動的人影，刀身在後、刀柄在前，「天照！」話落下，一條蛇型火焰纏繞在天狼刃的刀身上，便漸漸形成一個巨大的火紅色巨刃，刀一砍，火焰爆炸性的變成一個巨大的火球，瞬間蓋住『火牆』的上空，同時一些火焰也鑽進去攻擊克里奇斯兩人。

看著唯一的出路被一個由火焰做成的天花板所蓋住，克里奇斯頓時叫了一聲，「我想起來了！是巴特獨創的『烽炎劍法』！！」

「什麼！！？」馬爾訝異，還差點因為驚訝而被火球轟道，「蒼狼居然知道怎麼去使用這個困難的招式？」

克里奇斯無奈道，「我不知道，不過居然能釋放出這麼多火焰，小蒼狼的潛力很大呢」說完時，便摸了摸鬍鬚。

「老頭子！真被你打敗了，在這種危險的時期，你居然這麼輕鬆的說出這句話，要是這蒼狼這小子真的完全掌握住這招，我們都會受到重傷的！」

「唉阿唉阿，何必這麼緊張，要是自己先亂了陣腳的話，我們就已經輸了，先靜觀奇變」克里奇斯不慌不慢的說著，同時打散掉幾顆火球。


同時，蒼狼正被自己的火焰所包住，彷彿像個可以燒光整個天空的導火線般，溫度不斷上升，這都歸功於以前經常跟巴特去高山頂端練成的功力，心中道，『無式．天火罰！』

火焰把蒼狼吐出來，全部聚集在天狼刃那鋒利的刀身，往蒼狼創照出來的天花板砍下，一道彷彿可以燒掉天空的巨火從天而下，撞向『天照』，「轟隆！」的一聲，有如泡芙從上面擠壓一般，因為過度擁擠，使的火焰從『火牆』中擠出，裡頭的狼可以說是沒有任何生機。

蒼狼雙手抓穩了天狼刃，刀柄在上、刀身在下、與身體平行，蒼狼快速往天空墜落，刀尖再度爆發出火焰，再度覆蓋住蒼狼，增加了幾倍速度衝進了火焰之中。

『地滅！』

有如火星撞地球般，火焰爆炸開來，強大無比的壓力拉開了『火牆』，彷彿要覆蓋掉整個大地，把舊火換成新火一般，圓圈的中心出現了深不可測的凹洞，石砂向外衝出，看來是接受不了蒼狼的爆衝力。

火焰漸漸消退，方圓百萬裡的土地幾乎都出現龜裂的現象，而在那發源點的那圓形凹洞中，蒼狼全身有著焦黑的味道，仔細聽還可以聽到「斯斯…」的聲音。

這絕招用光了蒼狼所有的體力，要不是有天狼刃支撐著他，要不然他隨時都會跌倒，身上沒有任何知覺，只是直瞪著前方，心道，『結束了』

過了不久後，身體傾斜，便倒在焦黑的凹洞之中。

在凹洞的外圍，突然憑空出現兩團火焰，裡頭跑出了死裡逃生的克里奇斯兩狼，雖然克里奇斯並沒有出現任何疲憊的樣子，馬爾卻直接單跪在地上喘著氣，衣服上出現焦黑的現象，可以從中看出兩狼的實力差距。

「真是的，這可是我最喜歡的上衣耶」馬爾抱怨著，便順手脫掉那件黑色的上衣，裸露出那幾塊結實的肌肉，雙手都出現灼傷的現象。

「唉阿唉阿，小馬爾看來被蒼狼打傷了呢，真虧你是我的頭號徒弟」克里奇斯無奈的搖搖頭，而幾句話中中刺進了馬爾的心。

「你什麼意思阿，你…」還未說完，頭就被克里奇斯的拐杖敲了下。

「別說話了，快去看看蒼狼怎麼樣」以快速的功夫轉移話題，不管怎麼跟他說，克里奇斯還是照樣找句子回擊，讓馬爾恨不得想把他的拐杖給折了。

「你這愛說我壞話的臭老頭」馬爾壓住怒氣，便走到凹洞的周圍，仔細看著躺在凹洞中間的蒼狼，便轉頭道，「出現一些灼傷，但沒有什麼生命危險」滑進凹洞中，可以明顯感覺到裡頭的溫度比上面的還要高出許多，馬爾不想花太多時間，否則蒼狼的灼傷會出現惡化反應，把蒼狼扛在肩膀上，跳上了地面走向克里奇斯的面前。

「好啦，竟然你都這麼樂意扛著小蒼狼，加上我老了，沒什麼力氣，那就這樣走回家治療治療他」克里奇斯說著，便緩慢的用拐杖一步一步走，隨後又咳了幾下。

「你這什麼意思阿！？根本是暗算！」馬爾握緊了拳頭，頭上冒出許多青筋，「還說什麼你老了沒什麼力氣，剛剛那幾拳是打假的阿？陰險！！」

「渾小子，嘴裡積點口德行不行，這叫做敬老」說完，隨後又往馬爾頭上敲了一下。

馬爾不服氣，便跟著大聲斥道，「那尊賢呢！？那可是一句成語耶，你怎麼能把他拆散！！」

「我的字典裡只有敬老，沒有所謂的尊賢」無裡頭的回話，讓馬爾直接『囧』了起來。

『媽的，那天一定要找機會殺掉你這混蛋老妖狼！！』在心裡怒罵，畫下了殺機。

然而，克里奇斯兩狼帶著毫無意識的蒼狼離開了這堆滿火焰的地方，而真正的試煉才正要開始。

＊	＊＊＊


奇怪…我在哪裡？

閉上了雙眼，感覺到身體躺在一個軟軟的東西，不像以前冰冷的磚塊地，臉上從來沒有感受過的溫熱，眼皮彷彿被某種東西當成了彈簧床般的跳來跳，我微微的睜開眼，突然見到刺眼的光，我並刺痛的捂住雙眼，彷彿被灼傷般的疼痛，我痛苦的大叫著。

突然，一種急促的腳步聲向我逼近，我雖然看不道，但是我可以感覺到那腳步聲是直接朝我而來，我想要爬起來逃跑，但因為深怕光線而再度跌倒。

「小子你沒事吧？」一個彷彿在哪聽過的聲音在我的左側出現，一股強壯的手抱住了我，我感覺到一股暖意，以前小尼給我過的。

「我眼睛怕光…」我用微弱的語氣吐出這幾個字，臉栽進那強壯身影的胸膛，不敢在讓眼睛碰到亮光。

那身影一聽到我說的話，便快速移動著，我從中可以感受到有股東西向我撲向，源源不絕般，而這溫度則是我永遠沒有感受過的溫暖，讓我開始受寵若驚。

「嘩啦嘩啦！」

一股涼涼感覺在我的後方，身影把我放下，並要求我別起來而且不要張開雙眼，腳步聲到達了那涼涼的地方時，出現了掏起東西的聲音，但是那東西好像不是很堅固的樣子。

腳步聲到達我的右側，身影道，「小子，你看來因為長年習慣在黑暗生活，所以你的眼睛出現了點退化的現象，但要不是你的眼睛很特殊，你恐怕早就失明了」

一種冰冰涼涼的東西在我的雙眼前散發著舒服的感覺，此刻我發現，這是一種非常非常乾淨的水，不像我以前在空間裡喝的那酸臭的水，我感覺到身體所有的不適全部消失，尤其是眼睛的刺痛感。

過了不久，那冰涼的感覺離開了我的雙眼前，身影讓我慢慢睜開雙眼，我照他話做，便一點一滴的讓有點刺眼的光投進我的眼球裡。

我看著四周，出現了一種我只有看過一次的東西，樹，一棵棵聳立著，在我右側邊的是那冰涼乾淨的小湖，我試著站起來，雖然失去些平衡感，但我還是走到了湖旁，我輕輕用手一碰湖面，一道道撥紋慢慢的散開，我便又朝天空看著，有如湖水般的藍，那雖然刺眼但又溫暖的陽光灑在我的身上，我的淚水頓時在眼眶中打轉著，心道，『小尼，你說的每件事物都比想像中的還要棒，但只可惜…你無法陪伴我看著這無法形容的美景』雙腳因為心裡的酸意而無力跪在柔軟的綠色草地上，臉上淚水畫出兩道小河，那被悲傷所激起的小河…

突然，一隻手溫柔的揉著我那黏黏的橘髮，我看著手的主人，頓了頓，呆滯的看著他。與我相似的紅眼以及狼耳，但是他擁有一個野狼的頭，以及非常毛絨的身體，雖然如此，他臉上有著與小尼相同的，那甜甜的味道，讓我不自覺得抱住那位狼人叔叔，並重溫那被溫暖包圍的感覺。

那狼人叔叔跟我說著昨晚我暴走的情況，以及詢問我的健康問題，我聽完後，就一五一十的把所有事情全部說出來，生活在沒有亮光的囚室，不吃食物還可以多活幾天，被它所做的等等事物，全部共出來。

狼人叔叔聽的很哀傷，便直接把我抱住，說著我在也不會重回到那種生活了，說要把我帶回真正的家中，讓我的的眼睛再度紅了起來，因為有小尼在身邊，我才打消自殺的主意，但因為小尼從我的身邊離開時，絕望再度吞滿身心，感覺世界上沒有任何希望存在時，狼人叔叔出現了，便讓我看到了美麗的外面世界。

我在回到『家』的途中，問著狼人叔叔的名字，而狼人叔叔說，「我的名字叫做舜，而我呢則從今天開始要負責照顧你摟」他抹起一口朝氣的笑容，拍了拍我的頭。

而他問著我的名字，我說我原本沒有名字，但是它把我取了個「路伊斯」，所以我的名字大概就是路伊斯，但是舜說，「既然是那人渣幫你取的名字，不要總比要好，我就叫你………」在他想著我的新名子，他看了下天空，便拍了下手，繼續道，「叫你空吧，阿空」

我在心裡莫念了下我的新名字，便高興的跳到舜的背上抱住他那粗大的脖子，而他刺刺的笑著，便把我扛在肩膀上，兩狼快樂的笑著，而這也是我第一次真正笑過，那被快樂所激起的喜悅。

＊	＊＊＊＊

是他讓我脫離了黑暗，是他讓我逃離了那地獄般的生活，是他讓我知道在這個世界上，我還是有所謂的希望，要不是因為他，這些美好的事物都可能永遠都不會出現在我的面前。

所以我才不會讓任何人批評我師父的！

因為怒火，身體周圍出現了幾道水鞭瘋狂的甩動著，我大吼，「我不會讓你在批評我跟我的師父的！」

赤髮少年感到可笑的哼了幾下，說著，「好阿，既然你不要讓我批評，那你都先讓我看看你有沒有那種實力讓我閉嘴！」話落下，便投出數以千計的冰箭，便哈哈哈的大笑著。

空舉起一隻手，在最接近他時，手指出現了一道道向外飄散出去的撥紋，然而，冰箭瞬間變成了水，而空便用著柔軟的動作，轉個身，在用力的朝赤髮少年反擊，以柔克剛。

赤髮少年閃掉，便說句「不錯麻」，壓低身子，左邊的冰爪抓了下土地，一座巨大的冰錐從中突出，鋒利的頂端衝著空的前額來。

空並沒有閃躲，則是壓低身子，手指劃過冰錐的身體上，突然，一股衝擊在冰錐裡頭衝向赤髮少年，「嘩啦！」的一聲，一股強大的水撞上少年的胸口，讓他毫無預警的撞進了瀑布裡頭的石塊之中。

但一聲吼叫，瀑布中間破了一個大洞，裡頭的赤髮少年怒火從中跑出，利用『氣』站在水面上，便順手投出不可計算的冰箭，然而，空不慌不慢的操控那些冰箭的動向，便又讓冰箭回到主人的身邊。

赤髮少年見狀，直接用手畫出了一面冰牆，所有的冰錐全部卡在冰牆裡，而在少年放心之時，一條像長條尾巴的砲彈撞破了冰牆，便跟著少年再度撞向那瀑布後面的巨岩。

空向上一扯，一個物體便與瀑布唱反調，用力的向上衝刺，突出水面後，才發現是赤髮少年被空的『水鞭』扯出來，途中也讓少年吃了不少苦頭，空用力一甩，赤髮少年便被一股強大的力量向下扯，用力的撞進了湖面，出現了不小的水波。

空靜靜的站著，此刻突然感受到手上的鞭子的溫度有變化，便立刻放棄了『水鞭』，向後跳了幾格，小心翼翼的看著湖水的變化。

而如空所料，湖水立刻結成了冰，隨後，湖的某一處出現「咚咚！」的撞擊聲，「轟！」的一聲，結冰的湖面出現了一個破洞，裡頭，全身濕透的赤髮少年從中爬出，並狠瞪著空。

然而，空並沒有出現任何畏懼，而是擺出了手勢，隨時準備攻擊。

「路伊斯！！」赤髮少年大吼，湖面頓時出現一座一座巨大的冰錐，各個都朝空刺殺，但是同樣的招式被化解一次便又能在化解一次，但就算如此，少年還是一樣，瘋狂的讓空狂攻擊。

突然，空頓時沒辦法正常呼吸，可以感受到心臟疼痛的警告，此時才知道，要是拖的在久，就越對空不利，他心道，『揉水之術耗掉太多體力了…得儘快解決才行！』

但就算如此，在這種被瘋狂攻擊的狀態下，實在是不能抽身離開，空便用力的一震，所有的冰箭全部變成了水，便如海浪般打向赤髮少年，便在同時找到了可以致命的破綻。

赤髮少年被海浪般的攻擊停止了攻勢，但用力震，海浪便直接變成了小水滴般的灑在結凍的河面，但在瞬間之中，空憑空出現在少年的身前，左手被水條所殘繞，而少年也不甘示弱的朝空揮舞著冰爪，然而水條只是個幌子，夾住了少年的冰爪，讓他的臉頰出現了破綻，空的手因為水的潤滑而快個幾倍，狠狠的在少年的臉頰打上一掌，讓少年吃痛的向後退一步，空便趁勝追擊的往少年各個痛穴打上幾掌。

「昇龍水霸！」在少年還沒來得及反應，空一拳用力打在湖面上，突然，一波巨大的水用力把少年抬上空中，但攻擊還沒結束，在左手心裡醞釀出高壓般的水球，用力朝少年打上，水球頓時變成了長著尾巴的砲彈。

砲彈在水霸裡瞬間衝出，便扎實打在少年的腹部，讓少年感到嘴裡一陣溫熱，吐出了大量鮮血。

突然，一團水不尋常的漂浮在少年左側，漸漸的，那團水漸漸的變化成空，讓少年嘴抖了抖說，「怎…怎麼會！？」

「這才是水真正的奧義！！像你這種不懂真正水牙印的傢伙，是永遠不會了解的！」空大聲斥道，便用力的朝紅髮少年的腹部一記飛踢，讓少年又多放些血。

雙手抓住已結凍成冰的砲彈，地面上開始出現「嘩啦嘩啦」的聲音，湖面又再度被給予新生命般的流動，然而，湖水裡的水都聚集在那砲彈的頂端，等到空感覺到時機對時，便用力拉動著冰棍，此時此刻，在冰棍的另外一端出現了巨大的圓柱型液體，雖然是看似固體，但還是可以看到裡頭還有些水的流動，有如鎚子般。

赤髮少年在目瞪口呆的道，「路………伊……斯」

「我不叫做路伊斯，我叫做空！！！」空大吼著，使勁甩動著鎚子往少年攻擊，並在心中叫道，『水神巨鎚！』

少年被空的『水神巨鎚』打到，便快速的與地面接觸，然而，鎚子因為壓力而爆炸開來，形成了３６０度、史無前例的巨大海嘯，同時因為壓力，一棵棵過度接近的大樹也被連根拔起。

雖然非常的壯觀，但持久度也只比煙火多

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

阿阿，等好久嚕~

這篇真是的好長阿，不過看的很爽呢~

姆，我被打的好慘呀...

火靈爺爺果然強阿

期待下一篇。

----------


## Holpless

TO: 蒼狼

對阿...在word裡打超過28張之多＝ ＝

對不起讓你久等了呢ˊˋ

----------


## Holpless

TO :帕亞

讓你久等了呢 ˊˇˋ

還好我打的多 不然有可能大家都會因為太久沒回而殺我

感謝期待

PS: 請問茶大是在我說的 還是說帕亞的？

----------


## 好喝的茶

>Hopeless
我在帕亞的回覆上編輯，當然是指帕亞的。
另外叫我茶或者好茶吧，無需尊稱。



好吧，只有我覺得文章真的太長了嗎？
感覺劇情有些許動漫的風格。畫面華麗，戰鬥描寫繽紛奪目；每個重要的角色都有相當分量的背景和身世……

相比起第一章，閣下的文字進步了許多。

對於劇情，我沒有什麼要批評的，只是有一些誠心建議。
既然都寫到第30章了，就計劃一下作品在什麼時候結束吧。
故事是不能一直延續下去的。無限膨脹的劇情只會使世界觀無法支撐。
寫得完總比寫得美麗為好。越遲定好時間表，故事失控的機會就越大。

如此。祝文思順暢。

----------


## 夢境之狼雪克

這次真的爆多的(看到一半差點睡著)

路伊斯好悲慘的過去阿!小尼突然無故被殺連我都想衝出去殺人啦!(冷靜...)

這次真的寫的有夠好(我說真的!)

修行也慢慢的有了成果,還有說不完的角色過去阿~

期待下一篇or期待完結篇(?)

----------


## 聖之神翼

好看極了!!
從頭看到尾整整花了我2天2夜的時間說!!
因為實在太好看了!!
劇情真的是出乎我意料中的讚阿!!
可以拿來做一本小說了喔!!XD

我是你新的讀者!!叫我YES就行了!!(切記!!是英文大寫喔!!)
別想撲殺我!!我已經有所防備了!!
撲殺我是無用的!!
哈哈哈哈哈～


點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    空(路伊斯)的過去...好悲慘喔!!
很難想像大小通吃(狼野.蒼狼.)的他...會有這麼悲慘的過去!!(在邪惡的馬戲團)

PS:我喜歡蒼狼!!   XD

----------


## 刃

吼吼~之前被考試給壓死~
所以沒回~
把角色的過去都寫了出來呢~~
加油~

and~
"水能清楚照出另一面"這部分~幫了我很大~
中文的期中考作文~就是寫"水"
科科


加油!!

----------


## 曜

呼.......
真的很長
名符其實的大補(不論作者或讀者呢XD
看來蒼狼和空的修行都還沒結束
依然期待後續的發展
P.S 不知道是不是我的錯覺→招式變好多阿..


加油

----------


## Holpless

ＴＯ茶：

原來如此，抱歉～

這篇的確太長了點，不過向我之前說過的，是兩張結合在一起，所以才．．．．不過好像還是太多的樣子（汗）

至於ＥＮＤＩＮＧ的話，我是已經有所思考了，也準備把這篇小說送上結局地（群：在說什麼阿＝　＝？）

謝謝你的回言，我會盡量改低，小狼，ＯＦＦ

ＴＯ雪克：

是真的超多，不過還讓你看到睡著那就真的太多了．．．

是阿．．．路伊斯好可憐，我們來默哀一秒鐘吧（群：才一秒！？）　不然０．５？　（群：．．．．）　（找打的）

ＴＯ　ＹＥＳ（大寫！！）：

真的假的！？　可以出書！？　很讚！？　劇情出乎意料！？

逼．．．．．．．（心臟跳掉的聲音）

我已經漫步到天堂啦～～（飛）　好開心，好開心～

群：你還寫完小說！回來！！（徒手抓狼）

蛤～不能撲殺你哦，切～掃興


點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    喜歡蒼狼阿？我可以給你他的地址以及號碼哦，嘿嘿嘿（邪笑）

蒼狼：喂！    
    


ＴＯ月狼‧刃：

哦，被考試壓阿，唉～小狼也是過來狼膩（嘆氣）

夷！？我的小說幫到啦？　那可真是太好了呢︿︿


ＴＯ曜：

是真的大埔．．．２３９５６個字（汗）

都不知道我能打這麼多＝　＝川

主要角色的成長當然也要多點招式啦，都用同個招式粉無聊膩（挖鼻孔）

群：你還真敢說！！

感謝期待，各位！！ＸＤＤ

----------


## Holpless

Ｐａｒｔ　３３　魔鬼訓練 Ｘ　企圖


在一個黑色的四度空間中，有股忽亮忽暗光亮從遠出傳來。

光線中，繁雜的紫雷之中，一顆渾身發著雷光的球玉彷彿有生命般的在雷群中環繞著，仔細一看，一位有頭雪白髮的少年在裡頭快速移動，如疾風般，一次又一次的閃躲掉迫在眉間的紫雷球玉。

在旁，一位穿著休閒服、身高八尺般的巨大白狼觀看著少年，雙手交叉在胸口、滿意的笑容在臉上維持，白狼心道，『破這小子進步的還真快，不過…』

突然，紫雷霧中，少年的動作停頓了一下，正好給了球玉一個重擊的機會，一撞，少年快速的從雷霧中排斥出去，撞上了如玻璃的黑色牆壁，一聲玻璃碎掉的聲音，少年整個卡在撞破的洞中。

『還是拖的太久』白狼無奈，苦笑的走向卡在洞中的少年，把他拉出來，便拍了拍他身上些黑色碎片。

少年身上大部分的碎片都被白狼拍掉，有些刺進身體，雖然傷口深，少年卻毫不猶豫的從中拔出，雖然刺痛了一下，但是經過非常多類似的情形，已經成為了家常便飯。

白狼叉著腰，看著好像在等他唸的少年道，「破阿破，你確實進步了，但雖然跟的上，卻沒辦法打中敵人可是無意義的」

「嗯…」少年有氣無力的回應，冷靜的單跪在地上儲存體力。

白狼懊惱，但又想到之前使用少年身體來跟『獸王』奇克對戰時所做出的動作，頭上出現了發亮的燈泡，微笑的說，「破，你最大的缺點就是不夠柔軟，你總是用大幅度的動作閃躲，使的讓自己消耗太多體力，所以雷哥我就教你怎麼跳『街舞』！！」

少年倒抽一口氣，渾身突然出現許多力氣，雙手抓起白狼的白領求饒，「哥！拜託你認真想想好不好？應該還有其他比較『正經』的點子能讓我的實力增強吧！？」

白狼不領情，拍掉了少年的手，笑著說，「小破阿，你應該知道自己老哥的個性唄，我一旦決定的事情不會改變哦」拍了拍少年的白髮，越過他走向少年的後方，繼續道，「破，時間不早了，該換成奇克的訓練了，你肉體的傷大概好很多了」

原本遺忘的事情突然被白狼所喚回，讓少年「唉阿！」的叫一聲。

白狼「呵呵」的笑著，彈了個響指，少年便不自覺的闔上眼睛，離開自我的修煉空間，而當他再度睜開雙眼後，視野由黑變白，手抓了抓身後那軟綿綿的物體，才發現意識回到了現實世界。

『我躺得多久啦？』

眼睛掃蕩整個地方，亮白的牆壁讓光更顯得亮、普通的裝潢家具、以及自身躺著那白色床單的床，唯一不合群的，就是床旁坐在椅子上打瞌睡的虎獸人，阿源。

少年看著阿源眼上那微微的黑眼圈，便苦笑了一下。

『這傢伙阿，難道我沈睡的幾個禮拜中，他一直在照顧我嗎？』

心裡想了想，但一想到自己所沈睡的時間，才真正了解所謂光陰似箭的意思，慢慢的抬起身體，背部靠在木製的床頭，手輕輕的拍拍阿源的頭，然而，阿源因為被外來的干擾而慢慢的睜開雙眼。

『是奇克嗎？』

獅子睜開眼睛，原本以為是自己想像的人叫他起來的，揉揉眼睛讓視線慢慢的聚焦，看著旁邊慢慢清晰的模糊影子。

阿源呆滯，大喜了起來，覆蓋在身上的睡魔頓時散去，他道，「破，你終於醒來啦？修煉怎麼樣？」

滿頭亂髮的少年被阿源那期待回應的黃眼盯著，讓他有點難說，畢竟他的實力沒什麼在進步。

「嗯，大致上都可以，但動作還是有點漏洞」

阿源微笑的點點頭，便又跟破講了些最近的事情，比如說大家終於被奇克說服，而且奇克暴露自己是狼人時，大家的反應是多麼的驚訝，等等等等…

少年一聽到奇克暴露真面目時，直接切進去問道，「難道阿源你已經知道了？」

阿源點點頭說道，「嗯阿，在他剛來的時候我就知道了，原本要說出來，但是我看見了奇克的個性後，我便閉上了嘴，便與他一同修煉」

突然，床右方的門「咿咿」的被打開，裡頭出現了一頭與少年哥哥的身子相似的黑狼人，而臉上的輕鬆的表情因為看到少年起床時，立刻轉換成開心。

「破，跟雷修煉的怎麼樣？」黑狼帶著微笑的臉蛋說著，並一屁股坐在破的床邊。

「嗯，還不錯……」少年吱吱嗚嗚的說著，眼神不定。

奇克嘆了口氣，好像已經看穿了少年的心思，看了看旁邊與少年說說笑笑的阿源，心道，『看來破這傢伙還沒增強多少實力』

他站了起來，向破招了招手，「你的身體大概好了，跟我來，訓練開始」說完，便走出了房門。

＊ ＊＊

破與阿源匆匆跑出，因為破不知道奇克的目的地，只好跟在阿源的屁股後面跑，原本四方面的白色走廊，一走出了前方的門，竟然是一望無際的綠色大草原，比之前去過的休息室還要巨大個幾百倍。

在破呆滯的時端，阿源拉了拉他的手臂，指著前方說，「破，這裡就是奇克所有的魔鬼訓練室哦」他「呵呵」的笑著，抓住破的手跟著奇克的背後跑。

雖然跟上了奇克的腳步，但是奇克依然快步的穿梭寬闊的草原，過了不久，隨風飄逸的青綠色草原被一座巨大的森林給替換。

雖然是座森林，但是裡頭完全沒有任何生物發出來的任何聲響，有的只是樹葉摩擦的「沙沙」聲。

破雖然在森林待了很久，但是這種情形則是第一次見過，令他不僅發出了點冷汗，他望阿源那冷靜的臉龐，隨從而知阿源來到這邊已經超過很多次了。

穿梭在雨林之中，不知道走了多久，前頭原本密密麻麻的樹木，至今前方出現了一絲絲陽光，因為刺眼的陽光，讓破微些閉眼，結果突破光束之後，竟然一座斷嵦，破並沒有發現空氣的變化，腳一踩空，便從嵦上跌落，幸好破反應快，把身前轉向山面前，腳一點，雷瞬間從腳底噴出，「轟隆」一響，因推進力而跳回了山頂，讓破感受到生死一瞬間的感覺，頭上的白髮不僅也因為恐懼而豎起來，前後的時間連一瞬間都不到。

阿源看到了破剛剛的表演，不僅也嚇出了冷汗，連忙跑到破的身旁扶助他，擔心道，「真是的，才剛大病初癒就玩這種玩命絕技，真拿你們狼人沒辦法耶」

破「呵呵」的乾笑了幾聲，心中無奈道，『誰敢阿…』

「這座山嵦才兩千六百公尺高而已，摔不死的」奇克並沒有因為我剛剛的舉動而感到驚嚇，而是輕鬆的走到左手邊的平台，直盯著遠方。

一狼一虎在心中無言道，『摔不死嗎……』

破輕輕嗅了嗅，感覺剛剛在森林裡的氧氣含量比這裡的還要多個幾十倍，但是兩面之間的差距連一米都不到，雖然知道是因為山嵦方面的氧氣是稀薄的，但也沒有這種形態的阿，彷彿是踏入了完全不同的區域，距離只是一步之間。

奇克深深吸了一口氣，便轉頭說，「破，把你全部的『氣』釋放出來」

破頓了頓，想說為什麼，但是看著奇克那沒有任何開玩笑的臉龐，便把想要說出來的問句給吞回去，越過奇克，站在山嵦的尾端，破讓自己的筋骨放鬆，闔上雙眼，把心身所有的雜念給去除掉，唯一擁有的是雷電獨有「吱吱」聲，雙眼一張，頭髮也同時豎起，成千上萬的電氣憑空出現覆蓋了破的身體，奇克向後退了幾步，雙手抱在胸口的看著破，在旁的阿源則興奮的坐在地上觀看。

純白的雷電在破的身上徘徊著，吵雜的電氣聲彷彿是一種野獸發狂的咆嘯聲，雖然看起來殺傷力很高，但在裡頭的破卻連一跟汗毛都沒有傷到。

「破，在高一點」奇克命令道，沒有出現絲毫的佩服。

破聽到了便更加釋放著心身的『氣息』，電氣的力量彷彿多加一倍的增大，整體看來就像是一顆卡在嵦上的巨大彗星，裡頭充滿由『氣』轉變得白色雷電，破在心裡奇道，『難道這就是聖雷所謂的白色雷電嗎？我的雷電跟這股雷真的是天差地遠，太具有壓迫力了！好難相信奇德斯單手把聖雷這不可小看的雷給輕鬆截斷，要是這真的是真的，那他到底有多強的力量？』想到了這些不僅讓破掉了些冷汗。

原本操控好的雷電，在奇克不斷要求的情況下，便的有點難以操控，讓破增加了些心思去調整，但在一時之際，周圍的電氣出現了微些暴走的情況，讓破亂了點陣腳，奇克看到雷的暴走，便拉了拉阿源的獅耳，暗試著他『此地不宜久留』，阿源看懂奇克的意思便與他逃進了山嵦。

「咦，不管破了嗎？」阿源跟著奇克跑，疑惑道。

「照他這樣的釋放，要是釋放出那龐大的雷壓，我可不保證源你會完好無傷，最少也要躺個兩個月」奇克跳上了上方其中一跟粗大的樹幹，轉頭看著阿源，「快上來吧，我們得在破爆炸之前跑到山嵦下」說完後便以飛影般的速度穿梭在樹幹之間，阿源也隨中跟上。

『渾帳！竟然不能再壓縮了！』破在胸前手掌對手掌，壓抑著中間無形的壓，過程中，兩隻手開始出現一刀刀不淺的傷痕，『快撐不……住了！』

「轟隆轟隆！！」雙掌之間的壓在體力耗盡的瞬間爆開，電氣礦展開來最接近的樹林、土地、岩石都被擴散開來的電氣給瓦解，，壓力如狂風般穿梭在森林之中，一些接近破的數十棵樹木都連根拔出，此時有如一顆巨大的白色球玉，像一顆迷你太陽般，但是持久力卻沒有比太陽一樣，過不了五分鐘，外圍的電氣慢慢的消失，直到全部的雷全部消散後，破本人才從核心裡脫落，但因為失去了支柱，破便從被雷瓦解出來的巨大凹洞而摔下了山嵦，破的意識全部被雷的反噬給吞下。

一顆沒有被雷瓦解的小石頭從斷岩中剝落，擊中破的後腦，讓破清醒了點，微微的張開雙眼，但因為空氣猛力撲向他的臉，使的體內狼的危機感瞬間警告著破，讓破完全清醒便想盡一切辦法去停止墜落。

左手心快速醞釀出雷電，大頭朝下的往斷嵦投出，雷投出的瞬間變化成了銀白色的鎖鏈，鎖鏈如預期的插進斷岩的細縫之中，讓破穩穩的吊在山嵦的中間，但鎖鏈突然之間斷掉，出乎破的意料之外，讓破又再度感受到高空降落的感受。

『我的雷怎麼會…』破因為『雷之鎖鏈』突然截成一半感到訝異，但是在這生死跑道上可沒有讓破休息的機會，而破便再度朝山面擊出鎖鏈，但是一次又一次的擊出都飛速的截成一半，但要是拒絕在試的話，沒有『輪之力』的保護鐵定會摔成肉餅。

突然，一道明光照亮了破心中的雜亂，破再度擊出一記『雷之鎖鏈』，而在鎖鏈支撐的那瞬間盪到斷岩上，但在盪過去的途中鎖鏈再度失效般的截斷，讓破千鈞一髮的抵達目的地，要是慢了一秒絕對直掉地面摔成肉醬。

雙手用力抓著山面，試著抵消往下墜落的速度，指頭因為過度的摩擦而破皮出血，但是速度依舊沒有減弱。

『這樣不行阿！在這樣下去我這兩隻手都要磨成粉！』破吃痛的拔出一隻手，便使出殘留的電氣全部聚集到手掌之中便用力握拳打進了眼前大塊的岩石，用力拖住，但在意料之外，手中的電氣突然反噬讓破彈離了山嵦，讓破感受到瀕臨死亡的失落感。

忽然，身外的顏色從藍變綠，原來在掙扎的時段就已經到達了森林上空，雖然樹林的樹幹是多麼的粗厚，但還是被破給撞斷，隨著樹枝斷裂、樹葉摩擦的聲響，讓破追落的速度減輕了不少，但在其中身體出現許許多多大小不依的傷口，撞擊力完全的被樹林給吸收，讓破無大礙的摔在平坦的土地上。

「破！！」熟悉的聲音從遠方出現，從上空著地的身影，仔細一看原來是阿源龐大的身軀，與他那焦躁不安的臉龐。

雖然沒有受到威脅生命的傷害，但是因為之前釋放出去的大量『氣息』使的破變得非常疲憊，得讓阿源扶助他起來。

「看來你還不能操控那種大型『氣息』」奇克嘆了一口氣，接著離阿源他們遠一點站好，深深的吸了一口氣，闔上雙眼，靜靜的拉開表演的序幕。

在破還沒理解奇克的企圖時，一股強大的壓力從奇克周圍出現，阿源恍然大悟，便對破大吼「抓緊！」，身體成弓箭步向著奇克，周圍跟著出現頗為相似卻又比較苗小的壓力，全身飄逸的獅毛出現了微弱金光。

突然！奇克被那股能量圍住，似風但又沒有風的味道，有的只是那股濃重的壓力，奇克釋放的『氣息』越來越強，使的破和阿源的毛髮被捲起的狂風吹亂。

「唰！」

忽然間，壓力被乘以數千倍的向外波散，狂風中帶著石砂，有如一個半圓形的迴旋保護罩，撞向了破兩人，破因為沒有做好任何準備結果直接被強大的風壓帶走，彷彿是被手掌用打到的蒼蠅，破隨著那股不敢置信的力量彈飛，撞斷了幾棵粗厚實心的大樹，最後縮在一顆巨大的榕樹裡，裡頭的豐厚樹汁滴的到處都是。

那強大的瞬間，有如煙火秀般，神不知鬼不覺的消散而去，阿源一看到破的情況，立刻把自己身上的『金』給取消，因為破被壓力送到接近邊境的地帶，阿源便跳躍在樹幹之間來增加自己的速度。

破無奈的在心道，『這個世界試著要殺我…』扭了扭身軀想要離開自己身體撞出來的樹洞，但誰知道那榕樹分泌出來的樹汁黏的不像話，讓破無法逃離，只好等阿源跑來解救。

「你沒事吧破」阿源擔心道，跑進破的身前，一出力就把破給扯出來，一條厚厚的樹汁黏住破的屁股，讓兩獸無言了幾下。

『這是什麼鬼樹……』

但一等到奇克到來，兩獸便回神。

奇克說，「破，你缺乏反應力跟機動性，你需要對敵人任何的動向準備好，要是我今天是你的敵人，你恐怕就被我殺死了」一句句訓話傳達道破的狼耳中，有如細針般戳進耳鼓，奇克嘆了口氣，「你怎麼跟你哥哥一樣，真是少根經，哀」

聽到了這句話，破只好尷尬的抓了抓後腦，乾笑一番。

光陰似箭，原本蔚藍色的晴朗天空，如今像是被染色，變成了橘紅色的美麗夕陽，奇克看了看天空，知道時間不早該走，便帶著兩個小鬼回到總部，也吩咐破早點休息，明日將和阿源一同修煉。

一想到要睡覺，破便像洩了氣的氣球般，全身無力的依靠阿源扶他到房間去，阿源擔心的問著他的身體狀況，然而破只是苦笑的擺擺手，道，「不是拉，只是想要一睡覺就要跟我那哥哥修煉，就開始苦惱了，唉阿！！太陽怎麼這麼不留情，與其玩這種絕命運動要比哥哥的修煉來的好，討厭！」

「難道對你很嚴？」

「不是啦…」破一想到原因，便有點難開口，但是看到阿源的好奇臉龐，只好講出來了，說出來的途中心道，『貓為什麼要有這麼強的好奇心呢？』

阿源聽完，便毫不猶豫的放生大笑，眼角也因為刺激出現了眼淚，途中說，「你哥哥也真有趣，還要你學街舞來縮小你的動作，實在是太有創意了，哈哈哈」空手擦了擦眼淚，便接著說，「就跟奇克以前告訴我的，雷是一個非常稚氣的傢伙，也是他最喜歡的一點」

破聽到奇克的形容方式，便也跟著笑出來，就這樣，一狼一虎單手都圈在對方的頸部，邊笑邊走進了長的不要命的白色走廊，走過的地方都出現了笑聲殘留的喜悅氣氛。

＊＊＊＊

進入了夢鄉，破再度張開雙眼，四周，是一個無盡的黑色空間，也是破經常來到的修煉場，輕鬆的走著，鴉雀無聲，彷彿一根細針掉在地上都嫌大聲，腳步聲有規律的走向前方，走著走著，直到看到了一個散發著幽靈光芒的身影。

仔細一看原來是昨天晚上教導破的白狼人，雷。

「哥哥…」聲音有點膽怯，面相雷說，「能不能換別的？」

雷一眼就看出破的意思，便拍了拍他的肩膀微笑著，「小破阿，要是你不聽話的話，我可就會讓嚐受到以前奇克不乖的處罰哦」

看著哪陰險敗壞的笑容，破便繃緊的身體，拼命說「我知道了！」便迅速盤腿最在地上，很認真的看著雷。

「乖」雷簡單回應，便彈了個響指，黑色的空間便頓時出現了一些音樂，電子音和類似鼓聲的節拍融合在一起，破頓時感覺好像從哪裡聽過，但又不能想起來。

雷坐了些奇特的動作，身體柔軟的舞動著，彷彿每一秒都會跌倒一樣，雖然感到怪異但還是出現了點佩服的感覺，隨後，一股藍色電氣憑空出現在雷的身旁，跟著雷舞動，在那一瞬間，電氣與雷彷彿是一體，完全沒有任何誤差，等到哥哥的表演結束後，他便呼了一口氣，走到我的面前，拇指向後面指著說，「你也來吧，從基礎開始」

為了自己的安危，只好聽他的會試試，雖然聽雷說是基礎，但是真正跳的時候，簡直困難到了極點，快一拍慢一拍的。

但不知道是不是狼之血脈的關係，時間頓時放慢了一點，讓原本只有眼睛跟上動作的我，身體也開始到達了正路，雷見到我快速跟上，便開始在自己的舞步上加了點高難度動作，『拋』、『單轉』、『風車』、『側邊扭轉』…搞著破又再度落後，不過才過不了半小時，破出現異常的疲憊，連破自己都感到驚訝。

但又想了一下，難道大部分的狼人都是靠著『輪之力』？但是這神祕的自然能量是從哪來的呢？神？還是大地之母？但是不管怎麼絞盡腦汁，都不可能想的出來吧…

之前聽過尼克長老說：因為被大地之母所寵養的狼的能量太具有威力，讓眾神受到威脅以及對那龐大的能量眼紅，所以封印了狼兒們的『自然氣息』。但是不久後，世上出現了第二個掌握那『自然氣息』的種族，狼人。

雖然問過長老我們狼人到底怎麼獲得那強大的力量，長老搖搖頭的嘆了口氣，說著關於一本名為『月光記』有記載，但因為千年歲月的沖刷，讓『月光記』消失在這個世界上，有狼說狼人是大地之母親手孕養出來的特種生物，體內提煉出那股氣息，也有狼說狼人是從修煉千年的仙人轉變而成的，但沒有任何生物知道真正的事實。

在恍惚中，雷突然拍了破頭一下，彈了個響指讓周圍的音樂停止，雙手叉著腰的看著破，假裝生氣道，「真是的，還沒跳到個一半你就不認真啦？」雖然這麼說，但雷也知道破恍惚的時候都是在想事情，便坐了下來，抬頭看著他的反應。

「哥阿，雖然有點不是好時機去問，不過……」破邊說邊坐下，大眼對小眼，讓破有點舌頭打結，但又鼓起勇氣的問道，「你知道為什麼狼人擁有『輪之力』嗎？」

雷微些吃驚，因為是他第一次聽到這種問題，雷眼神變得非常嚴肅，把臉抬到破的面前，讓破微些緊張但又同時好奇的等待著雷的下句話，「其實老哥我阿…」

「嗯哼！」破等不及的回應，眼神非常專注。

「老哥我阿…」雷繼續賣著關子，臉也離破的面前不到幾米米，「噗哧」了一聲。

『笑聲？』破疑惑的看著他。

雷抓抓頭，朝氣的笑容向後移了點，笑道，「其實不知道耶」

一聽到了雷的答案，破直接石化，黑色的點點點從他的頭頂上出現…

突然，雷的臉頰上被送上了扎扎實實的一拳，讓那竣帥的狼臉直接失分。

「渾帳東西！既然不知道就直接說，還給我賣關子，非踹死你不可！」原本石化的破瞬間被火山爆發般的怒火重生了，在雷倒地的途中送上了連計算機都計數不清的踢踹。

等到怒火減弱後，破便停止了攻擊，賭氣的走到空間的另一邊坐著，雷吃痛的起來，但嘴上居然帶著苦笑，走到生氣的破的身後，拍著破的肩膀，便坐在破的旁邊笑道，「破阿，我也不是故意的麻，因為那個問題可是天機呢……不過我可要問你，你是因為什麼原因而去思考那種沒人去問的問題呢？」

破一聽到雷的疑問，便咬著嘴皮的垂下頭，輕輕念道，「因為我感覺…狼人要是沒有了這種特殊的能量，是否就跟普通的人類一樣？」講完，頭又再度抬起，眼神裡出現了失望以及沈悶。

雷闔眼哼了一下，便又睜開了雙眼，微笑到，「其實這也並不是不對，放棄『輪之力』的狼人的確與人類非常相似，容易破碎的身體以及那不管一切的自私心理…」

說到一半，雷便輕輕的揉著破的白髮，笑著說，「但是狼人以及人類完全不同的地方是，狼人都擁有一顆可以為大自然而犧牲的心，雖然少數的人類擁有，但並沒有比狼人還強大，這就是為什麼狼人被大地之母給予這珍貴的力量」

伸了個懶腰，眼睛朝在破看，「所以為了將來的大戰，你可要好好加油，把大地之母所剩生命奪回來，為了生命、為了這個地球、也為了你的家族朋友們」

破點點頭，站起來對著雷笑道「Let’s get the party started ！！」 （讓這個派對開始吧！）

雷笑了幾下，便彈了個響指，電子般的音樂又再度現形，兩狼便開始在黑色的空間中搖擺著，讓破在訓練的途中多了點趣味。

雷在一時想到破之前跟阿源談著他的事情時，便揮了下手，正中道破的後腦杓，雖然破想要回敬一拳，但是聽到雷說是一個意外後，便停止了野心，繼續舞動在音樂之中。

雷心道，「真可不是我的錯，誰叫你先前說我的壞話呢？」

＊＊另一方面＊＊

「哈邱！」

在黑暗的寢室裡，睡在床上的阿源打了下噴涕，便摀著嘴巴在心說著，「感冒了嗎？這還是第一次呢…」

把身體用成一團，抓緊了被單繼續睡覺。

＊＊＊＊＊

黎明到來，光線穿過穿戶的灑在那原本黑暗的房間中，因為光亮調皮的在破的眼皮上玩耍著，讓破不得不起床，邊揉眼睛邊離開了那溫暖的被窩，抓抓頭髮走出了房間，在出去的途中，眼角看到了房間角落被丟棄的鬧鐘：『3：30AM』

在心奇道，「這可是第一次在這裡起這麼早呢」打了個哈欠便穿梭在長廊之中。


「逼逼逼逼！」，「逼逼逼逼！」

吵的要死的鬧鐘聲傳遍整個房間，忽然出的現一隻大手用力壓碎了那脆弱的鬧鐘，聲音頓時消失在房中，手的主人緩慢的爬起，便呆滯的看著那變成碎片的鬧鐘。

「就是習慣不了那刺耳的聲音呢」邊發著牢騷邊用小指頭挖了挖那又尖又長耳朵的黑狼人，搔搔後腦走出了房門。

『這下可慘了，那可是阿源送我的鬧鐘』在新自言自語著，手搔弄著後腦，尾巴不快不慢的左右搖曳，黑狼人漫步在白色為主的長廊之中，黑毛髮讓他顯得非常注目。

走了一段路後便到達了昨天的『魔鬼訓練場』，柔和的風微微吹著他身上的黑毛，但在風中，嗅到了不尋常的味道，眼睛一利，走進了森林想要找出是誰擅自進入到他的『訓練室』。

不尋常的味道因為接近的關係連身體都可以感受的到，一股『氣息』正微微的從山嵦下發出。

『不，這不是『金之氣息』，表示不是阿源，難道是…』在疑問快裝滿到腦袋的時，皮毛感受到電氣，眼睛一亮，疑問瞬間被一個人影給替換，走到了比較寬廣的林子中，看到了心中的人影，破。

為了不讓破分心，黑狼人便躲在巨樹的背後，壓低了自己的氣息看著前方被數不清的伏特包裹在裡頭的白髮少年，白髮因為電氣的關係更加的尖銳。

黑狼人好奇的凝視著穿上巨大白衣的雷電的破，雷電刮起的微微暴風與那刺耳的電氣交纏在一塊，雷電周圍的樹木都被吹的快到倒塌，只有黑狼人躲著的巨大榕樹沒有出現太多現象，「嗯…雷你到底對他做了什麼？」看著前方煥然一新的少年所發出的雷，自己自言自語著。

「還不夠」少年低語把牽到他的注意力。還不夠？

「要在…強一點才行！」

破自己打氣，身上的雷便提高了怒吼聲，周圍全被壓力以及電氣造成的暴風颳的彷彿隨時都會夷成平地。

奇克吃驚，原本以為剛剛的力量就是極限，但是看到了這個加強版，讓他感覺昨日的小鬼已經完全消失，現在換上了一個不容小看的傢伙。

雷電的擺動甩弄著銀髮，在心中不停的說著「在多一點，還不夠！」，有如聖火般的雷電不斷的『然繞著』，看起來有如被颶風搧動的龐大巨火，而那搧動火焰的颶風則是雷電核心中的破。

還沒解除壓力，奇克就已經感受到推擠的感受。

「吼吼吼！」少年莫名的怒吼著，身上出現了青筋，地上頓時出現銀白色的『輪之陣』，雖然與『風之氣息』的『陣』相似，但是裡頭並不是風擁有的融合，而是非常強大的壓力。

「萬龍解！！」破大叫，雷電便出現自我意識般的快速向外膨脹，奇克一看到那快速的變化便直接直接把『金之氣息』武裝在身上作為保護。

雷電之前所帶出的風吹草動雖然大聲，但是雷電的擴大，把方圓數十里的森林全部吞沒。

「吼吼吼吼吼！」

震撼萬分的怒吼聲在雷電形成的巨大半球體環繞，忽然！一種巨大的物體瞬間從中心突出，潔白如雪的光滑鱗片、身長數百里的巨大身軀、象徵為天空的佔領者，萬龍。

身旁纏繞著潔白的電氣，雖然在雷電攏罩的球體裡顯得外面非常的模糊，但是萬龍的示威讓奇克聽得一清二楚，讓他大開了眼界，看著在天空翱翔的巨大生物，雖然模糊但還是能看到那雄偉的身體。

在核心之中，破深深的吸氣呼氣，此時雙眼中的血紅早已被龍身上一樣的銀白給取代，在那自己創罩的『雷電領域』中心站著，心裡沒有任何雜念。

過了幾分鐘後，破便開始動身，手心都放在胸口中心，眼睛微閉，銀白色的『陣』又再度現身，只不過體型沒有比之前的那個巨大之『陣』苗小了許多，只有覆蓋到手背。

「收龍，封」

破輕語，而那縮小版的『陣』開始散發出強大的光芒，而藍天上的飛龍突然出現了異常的現象，彷彿被操控般的停止在天空之中，飛龍筆直的向破的頭頂衝下，怒吼著。

「唰！」

飛龍所帶來的衝擊力超載，讓整個球體全數向外衝出，無數蛇形閃電穿梭在森林之中，狂風席捲而來，方圓萬里之中的森林被刺眼銀白的雷電所攏罩，有如天堂之門開啟所散發出來的聖光一般。

當光消失的無影無蹤時，一切都是安靜的，沒有任何生物的氣息，只留下一個人影，破。

破吐了一口氣，腳無力的跪下，身體裡全部的能力彷彿被抽光似的。

「嗚……」

「！？」

以為周圍都已經成了平地的破，非常驚奇的聽到了只有生物才會發出的痛苦聲，眼睛睜大的往聲音的來源觀看。

『累…』黑狼人蹲在原地，身上的『金之氣息』出現了削弱的現象，等到大部分的電磁波都消散後，才把『氣息』給取消，但在運動身體時，身上出現了電氣反應，讓試著站直的黑狼人被電氣微些排斥。

「奇克？」破看清人影的真面目，之後把視野掃蕩著四周，原本呆滯的眼神頓時變化成驚訝，便在自己的心中念道，『這一切都是我做的嗎？？』

黑狼人奇克慢慢的走向破，身上不時的出現電氣的排斥反應，雖然破要對奇克說話，但奇克比手畫腳的暗示破先別出聲，過了幾分鐘之後，奇克才嘆了一口氣，便開口，「真的是…因為你剛剛放出來的電磁波，讓我耳朵什麼都聽不到，最討厭這種電磁波了」用小指挖了挖左耳的抱怨著。

破低下頭，自責的感受從心裡流出，眼神中帶著一個罪惡，說道，「對不起，我那時就應該要把『陣』給縮小，但是我……」

「嗚！？」

話沒有說完，一隻毛茸的巨手便放在破的額頭上，讓他停止說話，只是呆呆的看著眼前面帶笑容的奇克。

「這沒關係的，最重要的是你把你的力量提昇了呢，看來雷的教導技巧比我好很多呢」揉了揉破的白髮，苦笑的看著眼前的少年，彷彿身上的灼傷跟沒有是一樣的等級。

「嗯……不過…你的手…」破大喜著，但是看到奇克放在口袋的右手，那微微散出的燒焦味。

「這個？」奇克舉起右手秀給破看，便繼續道，「這個也是你的實力之一，居然能傷到被『金之氣息』包容的我，可以說很不錯了」

「不過好像很痛的樣子…」

「你什麼意思阿！？」奇克拍了下破的頭，大刺刺的笑著，「好歹我以前也是『牙』，這種不痛不養啦」用受傷的右手抓了抓空氣，試著證明右手是完好如初。

「嗯！」

拿到破的信任，便用另一隻手環柱破的脖子，把他硬拉到還沒禿頭的森林中，便找了陰暗涼爽的樹下坐著。

「破阿，你是怎麼把這麼強大的『氣息』釋放出來的呢？跟昨天截然不同」奇克問道，並帶著好奇的眼神看著即將要回答的破。

「因為街舞阿」

「街舞！？」

「拜託，你不也跟奇克相處過？他的作風你應該比我還清楚吧？」破對奇克的回答感到好笑，便諷刺的回道。

奇克感到離奇的看著破，但又想到雷的作風，便收回的眼神，無奈的在心裡說道，『真是的…雷你這永遠也長不大的臭小狼』

「嗯阿…是很清楚沒錯」奇克無奈的搖頭笑道。

「不過真的很有效呢…」破此時壓低自己的語氣，讓奇克不僅也停止的玩笑，「哥哥他，真的是一個操控閃電的天才狼人，居然把人類的現代舞蹈與『牙印』結合………難怪他會成為史上最強的『牙』」

知道破是在稱讚著他的哥哥，但奇克也看到了破心裡那感到失望的那一小片碎片，便又輕柔了下破的頭髮，苦笑著，「是阿，他是一個很強大的狼人，只可惜英名早逝」

「對了！奇克，我…」破再度拉開新的話題，但不知道是某種原因而停止了下一句從嘴巴跑出。

「嗯？」奇克自然的回應，但看到破搖頭後便抬頭看著上方藍綠交雜的美麗圖畫。



『不能跟奇克說…』破在心裡輕語，便快速轉移心情，把視線移到另一邊，兩狼便安靜的在一片祥和的樹林感受並沈溺在自然帶給的溫和香氣。

『我該不該相信你呢？ 宙斯』

＊＊昨日＊＊＊

兩個一大一小的身影在黑暗的空間隨著快速的音樂舞動著，快速的節拍讓高難度的舞步看起來比升天還難，『拋』、『腳踏車』，等等的動作都讓身影變得更加快速，兩個身影就像一大一小的颶風。

「感覺還真不錯呢」矮小的身影用著喘氣的口語說話，身體柔軟的跳著隨時都會拌到腳的舞步，揮灑著汗水以及電氣。

「呵呵」魁武的身影用笑聲回應著，給了翻身後便停止了舞步，雪白如白紙的毛髮停止了飛舞，嘴微些喘著氣。

「這麼快就要休息啦？哥哥老摟」破用著開玩笑的語氣說著，並跟著停止了動作，用手背擦了擦額頭上的汗珠。

雷笑著鉤住破的脖子便用手摳了下破的頭，笑道，「你這傢伙可別太自信，老子我可沒弱到連菜手都打不贏勒」

「呵呵，放…放開啦」破笑著，但還因為雷拴的太緊讓破有點喘不過氣，便拍了拍雷的手臂，視為投降。

「我才不……嗚！？」原本要繼續還破玩鬧著，但是一股不尋常的電波憑空出現在兩狼的面前，讓兩狼停止了動作。

電波變成了一個模糊的殘影，「吱吱！」的聲音顯得更加模糊。

「破，我沒有很多時間，所以請你好好聆聽」

模糊的聲音說著，勾起兩狼的注意力，不知道該驚覺還是該好奇著殘影下一句話。

待續……………

----------


## 夢境之狼雪克

恩...破跳街舞來變強?

效果好的驚人...

連奇克在一旁看都被波極了!

期待下篇...

----------


## 聖之神翼

看樣子...雷似乎是在奇克的上面呢!!(攻)
別問我為啥米!!因為下面那句話給我的感覺!!XD(不是猜測!!)

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    雷一眼就看出破的意思，便拍了拍他的肩膀微笑著，「小破阿，要是你不聽話的話，我可就會讓嚐受到以前奇克不乖的處罰哦」    
    


總覺得...破的等級升的太快了!!一下子就變的好強喔!!(因為很多高手帯他練功??)

狼野他們那邊的劇情發展到哪了呢??好想看看阿!!

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    (?:你是想看蒼狼吧!!)
(YES:噓～別說!!)
(?:...)
(YES:對了!!我還沒拿到蒼狼家的地址呢!!)
(?:應該是先拿電話號碼才對吧!!)
(YES:不要!!我要去牠家偷襲牠!!打電話會讓牠有所防備!!XD)    
    

期待著下一集的小說喔～XD

----------


## 曜

有段時間沒看了
似乎變得更精彩了

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    阿源眼上那薇薇的黑眼圈→微微


話說跳街舞真的能變強嗎?
下次試試XD
仍然是期待接下來的章節

----------


## Holpless

TO 雪克：

嘿嘿～ 要是有足夠的想像力 這真的不難＝ˇ＝

這就是所謂的獨特味道 哇哈 （＝ ＝....）

TO YES:

唉阿阿！！ 這都被你發現了 果然有狼的眼力 （拇指）

要是有好老師，學生可以一瞬間領悟很多低 

唉阿！？要偷襲蒼狼阿？ 那可要排在空跟巴特的身後哦 （咦！？）

XDD

To 曜：

曜！ 你可終於出現啦 XD 

跳街舞當然可以變強摟～ 

你的筋骨會很柔軟，加上跳街舞可以訓練判斷跟反應力 要是瞬間朝你丟把刀子 你有可能會閃開了！

可別真的試試看哦...這只是紙上談兵＝ ＝ （汗）

還有 謝謝你的修正 （跪）

----------


## Holpless

Ｐａｒｔ　３４絕望訊息Ｘ考試成績Ｘ最後測驗

在一個晴朗的森林中，蟲鳴鳥叫、樹葉搖曳，彷彿在彈奏著大自然的歌曲，與第一次進入的地方完全不同，令人不自覺的輕鬆了下來。

在遠方出現了不合群的腳步聲，慢慢的，出現了兩個人影從遠方跑來，肩上都背著一個比他們身體的比例還大的物體，越來越近，模糊的面紗也隨之消失，一位獅人以及一位有著尖長狼耳的白髮少年，背著超過他們比例的巨岩向前跑來，雖然獅人面相輕鬆，但身後的少年卻是汗流浹背，雖然如此，卻還是跟上了獅人的腳步。

獅人向後看了看，「破，沒事吧？」

「嗯」

用簡單的回應來保存點體力，少年的紅眼疲憊的半闔上，但卻絲毫沒有減弱速度。

「那就好，因為我們還要繞森林二十圈哦，剛剛已經跑掉90圈了，加油！」獅人非常有精神的鼓勵著少年，便更加快了速度向前衝。

「等等…等等我！」

剛剛因為聽到剩下的數量而恍惚的少年，看到了前方獅人加速而緊跟著追趕，兩獸便消失在森林的深淵中。

＊＊＊＊

結束了訓練，少年彷彿體力都被抽掉般的躺在地上喘氣，身體為『大』字型，而在另一旁的獅人卻只流些汗水，輕鬆的坐在自己背來的岩石上。

「你每天都這樣嗎？」躺在地上的破說著，坐起來脫掉身上被汗剛洗過的運動杉，身上的肌肉因為汗水而出現了點油光，頭用力甩了甩，而頭上的汗水有如大雨般的灑下。

「嗯阿，自從奇克要教我『金之氣息』的時候，一開始還真的很難，但之後就OK啦」

「幾年了？」

「大概…」獅人用手指算了算，「大概二十年了吧」

一聽到了年數，破直接到抽了口氣，整個理智直接斷掉，目瞪口呆的看著獅人，但莫名的失落從心裡傳出。

『人家都這麼努力的修煉著，我卻一直站在奔跑線中』

「不過阿」

獅人出聲，讓破回了神。

「破你真的很努力呢，在這兩個月中就適應了這麼多，要是回到以前，我恐怕連六十圈跑不玩」抓了抓後腦傻笑著，但還是隱藏不了心中的失落。

破看穿了，便趕緊回話，「才沒這回事！阿源很努力阿，在這二十年中都不知道你的實力成長了多少呢」

看到我這麼慌張的樣子，阿源便大笑著，「謝謝」一聲後，便站了起來，低頭看著破說道，「250倒立體升開始！」

「嗚…知道了」聽到了另一個苦行，破便垂頭喪氣的站起，之後便與阿源一同倒立，開始上下移動，因為體重的集中，比普通的伏地體升還難上個幾十倍。

「阿源」破微微出聲，身體筆直的上下快速移動。

「嗯？」

雖然很小聲，但還是被阿源的獅耳朵抓到，等待回應的貓眼看著破。

「沒什麼」把之前想說的話吞回，便轉頭專心的坐著修煉。

看到回應的他便跟著停止說話，兩獸各做各的。

『阿源，我會保護獸人們的』破在心裡默許著，便加快了移動速度。

阿源發現，便笑道，「可別一下做太多哦，不然力量會不平均的」

雖然這麼說，但是看到破那認真的雙眼，便停止了勸導，回到自己的訓練。

『阿源阿，要是破一時變得很認真的話，就不要管他了，他一定有自己的理由』

回想起奇克早上說的話，便微笑的做著修煉，兩獸之間便沒有任何交談。

『宙斯……』破在心裡念道。


＊＊＊＊

「破！我有很重要的事情要告訴你，拜託你仔細聽」

在那黑暗的空間中，一團電氣形成非常模糊的人影，口語出現了許多重疊的音符。

「我憑什麼要相信你？你欺騙我，我還以為我們是夥伴，但你卻…」尖牙緊咬著嘴皮，忍著了野火般的憤怒，嘴皮因為尖牙緊咬而出血。

「我知道你現在不相信我，但是我得告訴你，我們眾神都被查克欺騙了，他利用我們，便把我們的意識全部去除，現在我只是意識的碎片，時間所剩無幾，拜託你聽完！」

人影渴求著破的同意，口語變得非常急促。

「哼，你這傢伙，別以為我會相信你…」破連話都沒說完，就被身後的雷拍了拍，他轉頭望向著雷，面相疑惑。

「破，我們需要很多情報，真假不要管，先給他講完」

聽到了雷的勸導，便止住了嘴巴，豎起耳朵聆聽。

「謝謝你」人影道謝後，便繼續，「破，查克一開始跟我說，他的夢想是要創造一個沒有戰爭的世界，俗稱UTOPIA（烏托邦），看上他是世界上第一的煉金術師，我們便借給他我們的『自然核心』來創造對抗人類武器的自然神器，一切都是如此的完美，直到狼鐮的狼人群進入了『聖白羽翼』時，我們就發現了查克異常的舉動，之後出現了與狼人的大戰，我們就不相信查克了，但因為我們重要的『核心』在他的手上，我們只好選擇不要輕舉晃動。之後，我見到了你，而那時我聽到了查克的計畫，雖然想要告訴你，但是因為『核心』的關係，我便綁手綁腳在旁袖手旁觀。現在他把其他眾神給洗腦了，雖然我們是眾神能量中，從電腦裡分析出來的千萬分之一，但還是足以消滅所有地球上的生物，你得停止他那瘋狂的行為」

破瞪大著雙眼，雙手用力握緊著，這麼巨大的祕密讓破有點無法承受，「我不行的……那麼強大的力量，我怎麼可能會贏呢，根本是開玩笑麻…」說著喪氣的話語，左手微微的顫抖著，顯示著害怕。

「破！」人影大吼，讓臉色蒼白的破的注意力拉回，「我相信你可以的，你擁有任何人都沒有的東西，就是那長久被封印的那力量，與聖雷救世主相似的力量，以及你那永遠不折斷的勇氣，我相信你的力量！」

那幾句話有如火種般，在破的心中點亮了火光，讓破恢復正常。

「吱吱！吱吱！」人影出現削弱的現象，讓兩狼有點擔心人影會因此而消失。

「看來我的時間快沒了，破！」人影叫著白髮少年的名字，「一年後，寒冬之時，就是大戰的日期，查克會到達狼人最寶貴的地方便使用一切的武力破壞它，而且在場大戰裡，將有兩位武士倒地，而你，破，你是唯一一個狼人可以去阻止查克他們的惡行，你擁有查克他沒有的秘密武器」

「什麼武器！？」渴望的看著彷彿過幾秒就消失的人影，死命的想要了解人影要說的事物。

「就是友情」

破無語，完全不知道要說什麼。

「破…勇者之所以能勝利，是因為他的身後有許多夥伴的支持，雖然我們沒有相處很久，但你的爸爸以及你都讓我感受到真正被信任的感覺，而不是查克他們那種只是工作伙伴的存在，我希望我能幫助你，但是我這裡的能量快消失了，而且剩餘的能量得全部用在治癒大地之母身上」人影把語氣降低，雖然模糊，但卻能看的到它的微笑，「破，狼人是大地之母最寵愛的孩兒，我相信大地之母一定會幫助你以及你的朋友們，加油！」

原本失落的眼神，但聽到人影的話，有如被強心針打到般，再度堅韌了起來，裡頭的恐懼至今早已消滅。

「吱吱吱吱！」人影再度出現巨大的波動，看來電氣也快支撐不了，馬上就要消失。

「破！在一年之後的寒冬之時，自然與人類的大戰將再度燃起，只許成功不許失敗！破…我很高興能跟你講話，下一次見面的時候，我們就是敵人了，到時候……殺掉我！」

電氣有如忽亮忽暗的燈泡般，一聚一散的彷彿過幾秒就會消失。

破到抽了一口氣，不敢相信前方的前任夥伴要求協助自殺，心中再度醞釀出恐懼以及錯愕。

「我已經沒時間了，拜託你，為了我，以及為了這個世界上的生物們，為大家勝利，並且再次奪回動物們的自由，我…要…再見」散落的音符在黑暗的空間迴盪，蛇形閃電所剩無幾的在空間中縮小，彷彿人間蒸發。

看著前面沒有言語的破，雷微些擔心，伸出手想要安慰破。

「哥哥」

雷嚇了一跳，手便向後縮了一些。

「我們繼續練習吧，哥哥」

破轉頭，堅定的眼神、自信的微笑，與之前的破可真的是天壤之別，但是雷並沒有在乎，還是刺刺的笑著，順手拐著破的脖子，笑著說，「你這小子，好！我們繼續練習！」空著的手彈了個響指，黑暗的空間再度被快速的音樂節拍給籠罩，兩狼再度以快速的舞步來享受著音樂的懷抱，其中，破忽然感受到體內出現「波！」的一聲，感覺擺脫掉某種東西的束縛，身體變更加的暢快。

雷感受到破體內那加倍的力量，但抹起了一口開心的笑容，『你這小子居然把『心輪一道』給解開了』雷心道，原本要跟破說，但又想到了其他點子，便閉上了嘴巴。

『你遲早會知道的』

看著輕鬆擺動著的破，心便更加的與音樂融合，並開始舞動著，跳出更揉軟的舞步。

「還不夠柔軟哦，破」

「哼！我才不會輸給你勒！」

兩狼在音樂擁抱著快樂的跳出自己的風格，就在這黑暗的空間裡成為閃耀的光芒。


＊＊＊＊

大地，高低不平、歪七扭八、彷彿剛被大量的岩漿給侵襲一般，龜裂的數十條細縫中，出現了火紅的熱能。

遠方，出現兩個一聚一散的身影，每一次聚在一塊，就會出現火焰噴出的聲響，彷彿與火焰共舞般。

仔細一看，出現一位擁有火紅的漂亮皮毛的狼人，穿著被汗水填滿的白色汗衫跟一條運動短褲，雖然有衣物遮擋，但是那結實的肌肉還是能明顯的看出來，閃躲著前方有著藍中帶白的短髮少年的迅速攻擊。

「看來你不是只有刀在身才厲害的麻，蒼狼」狼人說著，雖然汗流浹背，但居然連一絲喘氣的現象都沒有，出現了些矛盾。

蒼狼不語，火焰伴隨著蒼狼的雙手，有如兩條紅色鞭子，「呼呼！」的甩向前方的狼人，柔軟且輕盈的動作讓狼人措手不及，只能防不能攻。

『真是的，我不在的這個幾月時老頭子到底對他做了什麼？』狼人閃掉許多蒼狼的攻擊，但卻找不到任何破綻，對於前方佔上風的少年，狼人吃驚不已。



「小馬爾阿，我可是什麼都沒有做呢，這些成果是蒼狼一手打造出來的」

蒼老的聲音從遠方出現，忽然間，一團火焰頓時出現，裡頭走出了一名年老的老灰狼。

「老頭子！？」馬爾分心的看著遠方的狼爺爺，但一股不容忽視的強大能量正從後方出現，轉頭一看，少年早已把兩條『鞭子』的『炎之能量』全集中在左拳中，攻擊迫在眉間，狼人迅速轉身，後背微些擦到拳頭，「轟！」，壓抑在拳頭中的火焰爆炸開來，汗衫整個被爆炸給變成了黑碳碎片，嚴重傷到了馬爾的後背，雖然是慘痛的代價，但是讓他找到了巨大的破綻，心中念道，『在戰鬥中，不受傷並不是完美戰略，有時需要受傷才能發現敵人致命的弱點』

在少年還沒發覺時，馬爾的尖銳獸眼早已抓到了蒼狼背後的破綻，便迅速的集中『炎之能量』，能量使的狼人身上的毛更加火紅，「轟㝫！」

火速的衝擊力帶著拳頭前方的小火苗造成巨大的爆炸，沒有任何預防的少年直接被那衝擊命中，強大的推進力把全身著火的蒼狼直接彈到十里以外，身體有如水漂一般的往地面撞擊，最後如滾輪一般讓速度慢了下來，並且倒在狼爺爺的腳前，身上出現許多嚴重的擦傷，尤其是覆蓋在背後的火紅灼傷一滴一滴的流血。

『糟糕…下手太重了！』馬爾意識到蒼狼的生命危險，便不吭聲的跑向倒在地上、鮮血直流的藍髮少年。

「還沒結束呢，小馬爾！」

克里奇斯命令般的呼叫聲停止了馬爾，並抹起一口神祕的笑容。

「嗚嗚……」

蒼狼吃力的站起，身體搖搖欲墜，但是少年的意志卻是堅定無比，身上開始出現火紅的『炎之氣息』，讓馬爾直呼不可思議。

「馬爾，請讓戰鬥繼續……」忍痛的說著，呼吸更是上氣不接下氣。

馬爾原本要拒絕，但是蒼狼身上那龐大的『炎之氣息』讓他說不出口，心裡出現了擔心，換了眼神，並擺出戰鬥的姿勢。

蒼狼得到了回復後，身體微蹲成為衝刺的預象，馬爾一眼看出，握緊了雙拳，準備要接下蒼狼接下來的攻擊，少年腳尖一點，便瞬間消失在原地。

「什麼！？」

對手的消失讓馬爾有點吃驚，但並沒有出現慌亂陣腳的現象，身後忽然有一股微風吹來，同時，馬爾感受到一股暗藏的很完美的『燄能』，跟剛剛的蒼狼一樣，瞬間消失在原地，速度之快，連地上的風沙都捲起。

忽然，拳頭的打擊聲出現，地上開始出現一些大火後殘留的小火苗，過不了多久，一團殘影出現，裡頭出現兩個交纏的身影，速度之快，只能看到他們移動的樣子。

「小蒼狼阿，看來你成長了很多呢」克里奇斯在心頭說著，在那蒼老的眼中所倒映的蒼狼，身上出現了許多看不見的光芒。

打的不分上下的兩狼的周圍被微小的火苗圍成一圈，馬爾專心的攻擊，但腳很不幸的踩到一顆小石塊而滑了一下，馬爾雖然想要把身上的破綻給遮住，但是太突然了，讓他左胸口失去了防護，蒼狼一見，便火速的朝狼人的左胸口打出一掌，手面出現了『熱壓』，直接給馬爾一個不小的創傷，但馬爾也沒有因為那攻擊而倒地，承著『熱壓』打出來的衝擊力，身體快速轉了一圈，在蒼狼還沒反應到的情況下，用力往頸部打出一掌，並跟著釋放不小的『熱壓』，兩狼並一同彈出那火苗創造出來的小圍牆。

兩狼倒地，少年雙手緊抓著脖子咳嗽著，氧氣完全不能傳送到肺部，視野變得非常模糊，而馬爾則緊抓著左胸，倒在地上喘氣中，疼痛蔓延全身，神經被疼痛麻痺，完全沒有任何感覺。

看來這場戰鬥是平手。

克里奇斯意識到馬爾的生命危險，第一時刻跑到馬爾的身旁，彎下腰；手立刻出現散發溫柔感覺的白亮火焰，輕輕按了按左胸，痛苦爬上身的馬爾頓時感受到輕鬆，深深的吸了一口氣之後便尷尬的笑了幾下。

「看來我被小鬼打敗了呢，真丟臉」

「世界上並沒有所謂的永久王者，但要不是你的心臟有問題，你大概也不會這麼狼狽」

克里奇斯安慰著，雖然馬爾說沒事的坐起來，但還是沒有停止爺爺的治療，火焰的光芒消失後，克里奇斯便輕輕的用手刀敲了下馬爾的頭，微怒道，「什麼叫沒事？等等又出事了怎麼辦？真是的，就拿你這沒長進的臭小鬼沒辦法」

「好啦好啦，先別管我了，去幫忙那小子吧」聽煩了克里奇斯的撈叨，擺了擺手的趕著他。

克里奇斯沒有言語，則是瞬步到達蒼狼的身旁，左手張開的釋放之前的白色火焰，輕輕的在蒼狼火紅的脖子上揉了揉，傷勢慢慢的縮小範圍，之後奇異的消失，原本的疼痛也不痛了，讓蒼狼可以正常呼吸。

每個人都整頓好之後，克里奇斯跟馬爾卻站在蒼狼的面前不語，讓蒼狼感受到一點壓力。

「小蒼狼阿，你跟小馬爾的體能訓練，我們經過了一些評估…咳咳，你先吧小馬爾」克里奇斯說著說著，便已驚人的速度把說明結果的責任交給身旁的馬爾，讓馬爾有點錯愕。

「哦…」馬爾斜瞪著克里奇斯，嘴裡念念有詞，「好啦，蒼狼阿！」

前方的少年洗耳恭聽，眼神非常專注。

「我給你滿分！」伸出拇指，馬爾露牙的笑著，讓蒼狼微些驚訝，「雖然你的反應不夠快速，但是你的機動性彌補了錯誤，還有我看中了你的戰鬥意識以及你這幾個月的自我修煉，你一定可以成為很不錯的狼人」

聽到了馬爾的評論，被肯定的感覺在蒼狼的跳動著，便在他的臉上寫上『自信』兩個字。

突然，一聲咳嗽從克里奇斯出現，讓蒼狼繃緊了皮膚，看著前方駝背的老爺爺。

『真是的…說話就說話，還給我講裝咳嗽…』馬爾斜眼看著克里奇斯，在心裡無奈道。

「蒼狼阿，對我來說，你的成績只有50％」克里奇斯認真的看著少年，繼續道，「你雖然進步了很多，但是你的動作出現太多的漏洞，雖然你的機動性很高，但是判斷力卻沒有跟上，反而在不該攻擊的時候攻擊，雖然很小心但是時機上的轉變卻是非常大意，這點可要注意」

克里奇斯說完後，便以狐疑的眼神看著身旁的馬爾，疑問道，「小馬爾阿，你是否在戰鬥中手下留情？」

馬爾倒抽一口氣，心裡開始出現了混亂，「我…哪有阿，只是我…有點小大意罷了…呵呵…呵呵呵」雖然想要用乾笑來帶過，但是表情的扭曲以及吱吱嗚嗚的口語而失敗了。

克里奇斯嘆了口氣，便轉頭向蒼狼說，「在你跟馬爾的極速戰時，馬爾有意的錯失很多致命的攻擊點，雖然你們快如風，但是我的『烮燄之眼』是可以捕捉到你們所有的動作」

蒼狼並沒有言語，因為想要說的話，都已畫在臉上，失望以及自責。

馬爾看到了蒼狼失落的眼神，便趕緊回話，「沒事啦！蒼狼，你可是很努力的呢，加上阿，你可是千中選一的火焰係高手，你可要往好方面想呢」

「但是巴特是萬中選一的火焰係高手」克里奇斯咳了一下，而低頭的蒼狼又更加出現了失望，身旁都開始出現了散發藍藍幽光的鬼火。

馬爾頭上冒青筋，吼了一聲「老頭子！」，之後用手軸狠狠打在克里奇斯的頭上，雖然吃痛，但克里奇斯不忘回敬馬爾一拳，如此一來便開始出現激烈的爭鬥。

「撲疵！」

笑聲？

兩狼停止了打鬥，臉上帶著疑惑的看著低頭的少年，但雖然停止了打鬥，但卻依舊抓緊對方的衣領。

「馬爾說的沒錯呢」蒼狼抬起頭，臉上露出了微微淡笑，「要是現在就熄滅了，那我要怎麼去照亮狼人們的希望呢？」

「我已經不是以前孤獨的少年了，我的同伴都需要我，我可不能在這裡就舉手投降！」

聽到了蒼狼的回應，疑惑的臉孔被微笑給取代，而在少年的背後，兩狼都看到了少年所說的同伴們，以及永遠支持他的巴特，克里奇斯在心說著，『這小子就跟巴特一模一樣，看來要折斷他的勇氣還要在花個幾百年吧』

突然，克里奇斯伸手輕輕抓著蒼狼的頭，少年看著前方以拐杖支撐、面帶微笑的老爺爺，「你合格了呢」

少年頓了頓，「咦？」了一聲，完全不知道該怎麼去反應。

「哈哈哈，其實這也是一個測驗阿，蒼狼」馬爾笑道。

「測驗什麼阿？你們到底在說什麼？」蒼狼完全搞不清楚狀況，心裡更是一團亂。

「火焰係的狼人若要追求強大的力量，就要有一樣的意志，而你那幾句話證明了你那不放棄不氣餒的意識……….若想要掌控火焰，掌控者就需要有那可以掌控的力量，但那力量不可以被修煉出來，而是別人所給予的信任以及支持所激發的」

「所以說我被你們認定為可以掌控強大力量的狼人……」細語著，心裡出現解釋不了的感覺。

「沒錯！」馬爾繼續道，「並不是要有完美無誤的功力才可以成為牙，只要有需要保護的存在，強大的力量就會出現，這就是狼人厲害的地方」

「不錯」克里奇斯接上，「蒼狼，雖然你跟巴特有差距，但是你那被激發的力量絕對能磨補你破綻，我可以保證」

蒼狼不語，低下頭，瀏海遮住了雙眼，沉默的他讓前面的兩狼有點錯愕，不知道是不是又說錯了哪句話，之後傳來了啜泣的聲音

「老頭子，你把他弄哭了啦！」馬爾後著身旁的克里奇斯，手指著前方看似哭泣的少年。

「蒼狼！男子漢大丈夫不可哭的阿！」克里奇斯不知所措的看著少年，後腦出現了許多豆大汗珠。

在兩狼的安慰下，蒼狼抬起頭來大笑著，眼角出現了點淚珠，「不是，我只是很高興你們承認了我的能力而已，已經很久沒有聽到這句話了……」

馬爾抓了抓頭髮，乾笑著，克里奇斯則「呵呵」的笑著。

「好了，蒼狼，準備好下一個測驗了嗎？」馬爾微笑的說，手裡釋放著一小團火焰，「釋放你所有的『炎之氣息』」

『不知道蒼狼能不能度過最後的測驗，哀」看著前面兩狼說說笑笑的，看著蒼狼那充滿自信的眼神，以及那不可小看的毅力跟實力，雖然如此，還是擔心著蒼狼能否使用全部的實力來戰勝最後的測驗。

＊＊＊＊

一座彷彿被鑽石填滿的蔚藍湖面上，一名有著閃亮橘髮的少年盤腿坐著，心無一思混亂，有如平靜的流水一般，過不了多久，少年的周圍的水面開始出現旋轉的跡象，浪花以順時鐘的方向快速迴繞在少年的周圍。

原本閉目的少年半張開了雙眼，頓時水流變得更加急促，立刻形成了一個有著微微波紋的藍色半球體。

水是平靜也是凶暴的反映體，有如人類的心思，有時善良有時狠毒，只要抓到那種絕技必能領悟到強大的力量。少年在心中默唸，便再度閉上雙眼，水圓體便更加的快速，有如薄紙一張一張快速的疊著。

「凶暴…就回想那個時候吧」自己輕輕的自言自語著，腦海出現了一些影像，在一個黑暗的空間裡，有如鬼哭狼毫的聲音起此比落，一名劈頭散髮的黑髮女孩平躺在那冰冷的地板上，身體裡流淌著血腋，有如沈睡在血紅的床上，想到這裡，少年理智出現了點混亂，自己創罩的水球出現了暴走了情況，心頭震了一下，水球便「轟！唰！」的一聲爆炸開來，有如開花般，周圍出現一座座鋒利的冰錐。

少年死命的呼吸著，單手緊抓著左眼，眼神釋放著哀傷以及恐懼，心快速的跳動著，另一隻手緊抱住身體跑離水面，來到了地面便直接跪在地上乾嘔。

『這已經是第50次了呢，空』

突然，一名穿著蔚藍色長袍的老年狼人無聲的站著少年的身旁，身旁出現許多一顆顆軟綿綿的水團，伸手揉著少年的橘黃色頭髮，面相慈祥，「已經很不錯了，空，這幾個月來你的武力型水牙印已經練的非常良好，不要一直增加壓力的重量」

「我知道，但是……」雖然呼吸變得正常，但是身體因為那股恐懼而非常虛弱。

「嗯，但是那一面的你不讓你這麼做呢」已經完全了解空身體以及身世的老狼人無奈的看著空，繼續道，「但是阿，水要是快了就會溢出，要是太慢水深就會下降，所以不可慢不可快，要保持中間的速度訓練自我呢」

少年不語，站起身子，轉頭想走回湖面上修煉，老狼人嘆了口氣，手輕輕一甩，湖面的水開始出現了逆流，水「唰！」的一聲從水面噴出，並準確的打中空，因為重心的不穩讓空被水沖回到了原點。

空怒道，「你是什麼意思阿？馬克羅爺爺！」

「我是想用水把你的焦躁給沖刷掉」聽到少年說著他的名字，老狼人微笑道，「你知道為什麼你的師父是最年輕的『水之牙』嗎？」

困難的問題讓少年微些錯愕，抓了抓頭不知道該怎麼回答。

「因為他什麼煩惱都沒有」

「什麼？」奇怪的答案讓空一頭霧水的歪著頭。

「呵呵呵」馬克羅輕笑著，便繼續，「水不是固定的，可以擁有不同的路線，有的直有的彎，想要領悟並且掌控的話，心中不能有一絲雜念，水就是這麼的純淨，所以空阿，你不能想著去掌控水，你應該想著怎麼去變成水」

聆聽著馬克羅那深奧的句子，空便低頭思考著，過了一秒鐘便抬起頭問道，「要怎麼變成水阿？」

「要把心給淨空，水之所以能倒映所有的事物，是因為它沒有自我的意識，如『無』一般，什麼都不想，把一切的雜念全部除去，一切都由水來引導」

空雖然不懂全部但略懂大概，之後便盤腿閉目，乖乖的照著馬克羅的指示，淨空所有的思訊，唯一的，只有水流的簡單聲響。

爺爺坐在空的身旁，單手握拳拍了拍自己的肩膀，便安靜的等待空的表演。

此時的空，腦海什麼都沒有，隨後，河面出現一斯斯水流緩緩飛到空的身旁並排迴，過不了一分鐘，水流的密度越來越厚，便把空整個包裹住。

馬克羅的咪咪眼因為空的『氣息』而張開，從紅眼裡能看到許多經驗以及人生的張張文章，認真的看著專注的空，在心中念道，『這孩子跟舜一樣，明明有忘不了的恐怖回憶，但卻能像水一樣，淨空一切』

頓時，水的密度開始減少，如此一來，有水織成的面紗便慢慢的消失，當少年再度抬頭，右眼的黑眼球早已不再是火紅的狼眼，而是蔚藍的藍眼。

馬克羅驚訝道，「你已經領悟到『蔚藍氣息』了！？」手不停的抖動著，連拐杖都跟著搖動著，在心中喜道，『才5個月就已經領悟到『蔚藍氣息』初級階段，不愧是舜的徒弟，能遇到他們真的是太好了」

雖然大喜著，但是一想到最後的測驗…心便灰暗了起來，空看到了爺爺的表情變化，便擔心的問道，「沒事吧？馬克羅爺爺？」

空跑到爺爺的身旁，看著有點像是要跌倒的爺爺，便伸手扶著爺爺。

「我沒事，只是心臟不能扶持我的心情罷了」深深的吸了一口氣，神情便又再度恢復，馬克羅轉頭看著空，眼神充滿著嚴肅，「空，你進步的速度實在驚人，讓我不得不敬佩，不過你到底是怎麼去淨空所有的雜念？」

「想像著藍天」

狼爺爺並沒有言語，看著空並等著他解釋他剛剛說的。

「因為師父是看著藍天的時候取著我的新名字，所以一想到藍天，就像沈靜在水中，彷彿什麼都不重要一樣，所以…能這麼快就領悟大概是托師父的福吧，呵呵」微笑著，在馬克羅的眼中，空的心中是一度的輕鬆。

『舜找到了跟他一樣的奇才』

馬克羅輕笑著，之後笑聲越變越大聲，止了止笑聲，便開口，「我已經很久沒看過像你一樣的狼人，看來你的師父教導你很多」

「嗯，他的確教了我很多」輕語著，臉中出現了感慨，腦海想像著舜對著空刺刺笑著。

「空」馬克羅叫了一聲，便繼續，「你的『氣息』雖然有限，但是只要你與水一同合作，你的力量會比你想像的還厲害，只要你跟剛剛一樣想像著藍天，就可以了」微笑著並且肯定著空的能力，讓空非常喜悅。

「空，準備好最後的測試了嗎？」馬克羅問道，眼神非常認真。

「嗯！」



最後的測試到底是什麼？為什麼火水靈們都對最後的測驗敏感？為什麼我要一直問你們本來就不應該知道的問題呢？ （被踹死）

待續…………………

----------


## 聖之神翼

> 唉阿阿！！ 這都被你發現了 果然有狼的眼力 （拇指）


提醒一下...我是虎!!科瞳斯虎!!(自己取的種族名)     不是狼!!XD


每天跑110圈的森林啊??
那請問...1圈多長呢??
我也來試試看吧!!(?:你??哈哈～不可能啦!!)你走開啦!!ˋˊ


對了.....最後一段句子可以不用加上去沒關西...
太吊本獸的胃口了...(說不定我真的會踹死你!!)= =||| 



我無意間發現.....Holpless...你大我4歲...= =|||
咱們的生日都快到了說...先祝你生日快樂囉!!XD

----------


## Holpless

TO YES:

哀阿哀阿！ 真對不起的說 ＝口＝！ 那就是虎的好眼力！ （太晚了啦！）

這可以變成極限運動呢＝ˇ＝ 但是你得先變成獸人才行摟 （大家都已經是獸人了啦！ 欠揍哦） 阿勒....（抓頭）

掉胃口的不是我 是阿空啦！ （指空）

空： 乾...乾我什麼事？

我： 你是明顯腹黑的傢伙咩～

空：...該當做誇獎還是當做揍人的藉口呢？

那小狼先酸啦！ 免得被空的邪惡心態給殺死呢！ （汗）

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

姆，最終測驗總算來了，等好久了呢...

附帶一提，小o標題的張打錯嚕，應該是章(光速逃

期待下一篇呢。

----------


## 夢境之狼雪克

這章有什麼可以說勒?

大概都講完了...

訓練照常,只不過已到最終試煉了

結果到底如何呢?看作者的造化了...

期待下篇...

----------


## 曜

再次愉快的閱讀完了
突然冒出了幾個問題
1.奇克是牙?是"金"之牙嗎??→已經搞不清楚了...汗(所以雷是第六個...吧
2.之前的劇情似乎有提到蒼狼的眼睛似乎有一隻也是藍色的(好像是被詛咒)
(蔚藍的奇妙之處...被打
純屬奇妙的疑問請別太介意(或許是我自己沒看清楚....汗→回去翻也找不到了ˊˋ

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    千中選一的火焰係高手系  (其實我不太確定
因為文中有蠻多"火焰係"都打這個字...改錯的話先說抱歉    
    

其實阿覺得宙斯們也蠻可憐的，被騙完還要被殺(默哀....
話說狼野呢??......期待他再次出現XD(我愛狼野啊......
P.S
點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    之前好像有要到狼板信箱，不過我不小心弄丟了(跪....
可以再給我一次嗎?感激.....

----------


## Holpless

To 蒼狼：

對不起呢，讓你久等了

張章...傻傻分不清處＝ ＝｜｜｜

To 雪克：

對阿....只能看作者造化了（嘆氣）

獸群： 你就是作者阿！ ＝口＝＋＋

我：.......

To 曜：

很高興你讀的很愉快呢︿︿

沒錯低 奇克跟雷是失落之牙 一個金 一個雷

還有蒼狼擁有被詛咒的藍眼 為什麼是藍眼呢 第一是阿蒼的愛好 第二是因為 正常狼人都是紅眼 而藍眼是等於反面 也就是說 原本擁有的能量會有下降的機會 （以下都是自己愛掰的說＝ˇ＝ ） （被踹死）

我是覺得 係是沒問題 不過謝謝關心呢︿︿

狼野阿 在未來的幾篇是沒有什麼戲份拉 不過之後會有他大打出手的機會低 XD

可要壓住那推倒 更正！是簽名的慾望呢！

不然哪天可別被破遇上了

在最後一句....請問你有要給我什麼東西嗎＝ ＝？ 感覺很重要的說........

To YES!!!:

原來你的生日跟我一樣阿＝ˇ＝ 兩個耶穌獸 （嘎！！ 耶穌是獸！？ ）

對阿＝ˇ＝ 他是鳳凰咩～ 不然他怎麼復活的？ （..........來狼！把這瘋狼給帶走！！）

那也祝你生日快樂摟︿︿


重要訊息： 因為打工的關係以及聖誕節接近的關係 我的出文速度會變得有點慢.... 所以很對不起各位獸友低說 ˊˋ 希望大家有個很快樂的聖誕節 HOHOHO！！

----------


## Holpless

Ｐａｒｔ　３５　 最後測驗Ｘ敵方陣營


那被火焰給掩埋的土地上，溫度飆高，風一吹都像被火烤般，三個以上的身影在裡頭徘徊。

「我來跟你解釋什麼是最後測試吧」有著一身火紅毛髮的狼人對著前方的藍髮少年說，「最後測試是就實戰型測試，你會跟一名名為『無』的『火之靈體』對戰，火之靈體是以所有挑戰『炎地』但失敗的勇士們的意識所組成，你必須使用所有的力量去打敗『無』，不然死的就是你，而作為『火靈』的我們不可插手」語畢。

克里奇斯便跟著道，「蒼狼，現在你得釋放所有你壓抑的『火之氣息』，讓你的『氣息』環繞在這個範圍之內，這樣會讓你的力量提昇，不過能不能增加範圍就得看你的功力了」

蒼狼面無表情，只是點點頭，離開馬爾他們一點，深呼吸後，便開始感受操縱著體內那股灼熱的氣息，就這樣靜靜的站著……

身體一震，身上憑空出現一團烈焰，有如野火般快速擴展著，令在旁的雙狼退後了幾步，火焰讓周圍的溫度極速升高，蒼狼睜開雙眼，火焰彷彿被某種力量震的更加寬廣，如在密室中的火焰瞬間接觸到外面的空氣，一觸即發！

克里奇斯帶笑的說，「這小子是努力型的天才呢，看來在過來之前就已經把心靈一道給解除，真是不可思議」

「是阿…」馬爾回答，但是並沒有出現任何情緒反應。

「小馬爾…」克里奇斯看著馬爾沉默的眼神中，看出了藏在心頭的哀傷，朝天空嘆了口氣，「小馬爾阿，你應該了解最後測試是對蒼狼有多麼重要…」

「我知道啦，只是……總覺得他還是沒有準備好的樣子」紅毛狼人說著，口氣出現了擔憂。

「他會沒事的，不是把你給打敗了嗎？」

「什麼麻…真毒」

火焰擴展了幾圈，如巨大的火牆般圍住裡頭的火海，在裡頭的少年的雙手交叉的低頭，幾秒後，少年甩開了身體咆哮，火牆在那一時刻破碎，火焰頓時破牆而出，如水壩洩洪般企圖淹蓋整個大地，雙狼意識到危險便各自往地面張開雙手，火紅的文字由左向右的圍住雙狼，仰首看著逼近而來的火海，波濤洶湧的淹沒了千百里之遠。

當地面被火焰掃過後，尚未燃盡大小不一的種種火苗持續苟延殘喘的存活著，在那巨大的『氣息』之中的少年，毫髮無傷的站在明顯塌陷的土地上，臉色雖有些疲憊卻沒有任何喘氣的跡象。

原本被火焰所覆蓋的克里奇斯等狼都平安無事的站在原地，看來是圍住他們的灼熱文字保護了他們，過不了多久文字的色彩漸漸的冷卻，雙狼便從中走出。

馬爾仔細看著蒼狼的眼神，銳利堅定，周圍散發著強烈的『氣息』，馬爾在心道，『看來說他沒有準備好是騙人的……』輕輕哼了幾下。

『但還是很擔心呢』

過不了多久，在蒼狼氣息的邊界外，出現了一大團火焰，雖然非常疏遠但還是被蒼狼感應道，往火焰的方位看著，身上出現了濃重的火紅氣息，冷道，「無來了」

克里奇斯抹起微笑心道，『是阿…你準備好了』

蒼狼等人靜靜的等待著遠方那漆黑模糊的巨大人影。

散發殺氣的兩位武士，你死我活的戰鬥齒輪將會啟動，只有一人可停止…

＊＊＊＊

平靜的水面倒映著我的神情，完全沒有一絲情感，有如帶上了面具，突然，水面的我變成了另一面有著火紅艷髮的我，眼神充滿著憤怒以及憎恨，每一時每一秒都想逃出我的心之牢窟，恨不得把我撕成碎片。

跪了下來，靜靜的看著另一面的我，順手一撥，水面因水花而起波折，另一面的我也隨之消失，抬起手腕看著那顆不小的『蔚藍翡翠』，不僅在心中念道，『難道我之前所操縱的『冰』都是你的力量嗎？』

念著念著，另一隻手把那散發神祕彩色的光芒給遮蓋，用力一拉，綁在手腕上的繩子便因此斷裂，握著翡翠的手伸向湖面，輕輕放開，翡翠便慢慢的沉進那深不可測的湖中，散發著微弱的光芒且慢慢的陷入了黑暗之中。

『我不需要那個東西來幫助我得到力量，我已經可以獨當一面了！』

此時身後走出了一個魁武的人影，我轉頭看，人影穿著一身奇異的暗藍色妖甲，唯獨臉上黃金調製的狼面具格外明顯，全身武裝的連一絲縫隙都沒有，散發著不容忽視的殺氣。

我擺出戰鬥姿勢，身體周圍出現許多結成粗繩般的水條，一同釋放出殺氣，與對方的殺氣互相排斥著，有如搶奪王位的兩匹狼。

『戰鬥開始！！』

＊＊＊＊

潔淨的白雪從天上微微飄落著如棉絮覆蓋著大地，雖然如此，仰首一看，天空卻是黑壓壓的一片…

一座半圓形的巨大建築，牆外什麼都沒有，一片雪白，如雪塊堆成的雪屋，
但卻沒有一條寬矮的小門道。

裡頭，鴉雀無聲，只剩下一些機器或數據運作的聲響，頭頂刺眼的燈光讓半點黑暗都沒有生存的後路，雖然有許多房間，但都是空房，只有一張床跟一張小桌子，非常單調。

一名有著一頭鮮血般的長髮少年，穿梭在永無止境的白色長廊，終於，一道暖色的燈光在前頭出現，一來到出口，看著前方普通裝潢的廚房，隨手打開水龍頭，水「嘩啦嘩啦！」的流出，手迅速抓了一杯玻璃瓶，把跑出來的水全部關進了瓶子中，等到快滿時才關緊水龍頭，走到餐桌上便一屁股坐下。

一口氣灌進自己的喉嚨，但一種冰冷的感覺讓少年停止了動作，眼神一瞪，敵視著坐在對面、一頭藍髮的少年，少年瞪著他，雖然如此，但依然慢慢的品嚐著茶杯裡的甘甜紅茶。

「看什麼？要我把你的眼睛給挖掉？」口氣沒有出現任何客氣，而在那銳利的眼神讓句子跑不出任何玩笑的氣氛。

「屍臭味很重，快點離開我的視線」並沒有感到任何威脅，則是不留情的用句子攻擊著少年。

「哦？想死阿？」抹起一口壞笑，順手從後方拔出一把血紅色的寶劍，在那寶劍擁有著濃重的腥味，甚至超過難聞的金屬味，寶劍所散發的氣息裡頭更加出現了一股殺氣。

「我也想問你一樣的問題呢」回斥著，手中的茶杯立即出現了一線裂縫，裡頭的紅茶便一沱沱的從茶杯裡飄出來，有如黑紅色的果凍，然而一顆顆『果凍』頓時變成鋒利的黑紅色冰錐。

等到兩位少年開始打鬥時，一陣濃重的殺氣從廚房旁的門散發出來，兩人感受到後便把視線移到門口，但動作還是停止在正要大打出手的那一瞬間。

一名有著柔順長髮的女孩站在門口，面目猙獰，抓住牆邊的手已經用怪力把尖角的那面鋼鐵給捏到變形，顯示出她的怒火。

「查克說過不准打架，誰打架我就掰斷誰的脖子」冷道著，與女孩臉上的表情簡直完全不符合，走到廚房裡，隨手拿了咖啡粉，一匙、兩匙、三匙、四匙…，光是咖啡粉就已經把一半的馬克杯給補滿，倒下剛煮好的熱水，溫暖的蒸汽從馬克杯裡慢慢向上飄遊，但是蒸汽的溫度並沒有把女孩冰冷的臉蛋給改變，用湯匙攪拌了幾下後便無語的從走進來的入口離開。

看著少女離開的兩位少年，雖然停止了打鬥的動作，身心卻沒有卸下層層的武裝，對每個人敵視，紅髮少年開口，「哼，盲目的死女人，居然看上查克那廢物」

「冥，你最好不要太囂張，那女人會付出一切代價來與查克一同生活，別小看那女人的實力，可是雅典娜的操控者」冷道，茶杯依然沒有離開嘴杯，則是安靜的吸咻著變回液體的紅茶。

「哼，就只有你這喪家犬才會這麼說，在那個時候就該把破殺掉了，居然被那幾個垃圾給架住」

諷刺的口語讓藍髮少年的怒火開始旺盛，茶杯無法承受的破碎。

「哼，比你這個屍體好就不錯了」

「你說什麼？海克？」

兩位少年死瞪著對方，原本想要出手，但因為女孩的命令讓他們無法撕裂對方的身體，冥哼了一下，走到原本的出口，側臉瞪著海克，陰影使的眼神更具有威脅性，道，「反正你最好別再出錯，查克可是會把你殺掉的，到時候我可是會盡情的欣賞的哦，呵呵呵呵呵呵…」

令人喪膽的笑聲隨著冥的腳步越來越小，直道明消失在那長廊之中。

『我才不會在出錯，我只是沒有預期到他們會這麼聰明罷了』在心裡說著，杯子裡的紅茶被海克一口氣的喝光，眼裡浮現出一股未知的贈恨，不是因為冥，也不是因為查克，而是一位倒映在他心裡的一名少年，面帶微笑、散發溫柔的少年，『我會為你報仇的，哲』

隨後，少年便如被火燃燒的紙片般，消失在海克的心頭，廚房裡，只剩下海克孤獨的身影，不管燈光有多溫暖，卻沒有提高海克那冰冷的臉神以及心。

＊＊＊

在那灰暗的房間裡，出現一台台電腦螢幕快速轉變著，一名少年迅速的在那三台鍵盤上打下許多指令，而在少年額頭上的螢幕出現了訊息。

『北領待命』

『西嶺待命』

『南方龍領未取得足夠資訊…』

『東方虎領未取得足夠訊息』


「……哼，居然無法得到兩大獸人基地，變聰明了嗎？」一頭雜亂黑髮的少年自言自語著，頓時在多打了點鍵盤，左旁的螢幕出現「嘟嘟嘟嘟、嘟嘟嘟嘟」的聲音，過不了多久便出現了聲音。

「查克大人，請問小奴可否幫助你？」青澀的聲音從銀幕出現。

「南領的地點找到了嗎？」

「南領未能得到足夠訊息，小奴未能得到你的要求，非常對不起」

「三個禮拜」

簡單回應後便截斷了對話，少年沉思了一下後，另外的螢幕出現了「接聽？」的字眼，少年點了下ENTER鍵，便又出現了一樣的聲音。

「查克大人，小奴是ANGEL NUMBER３，我們發現了一片未被索取的『宙斯碎片』，宙斯有60％的機率有與背叛者破交流過，背叛者破有90％的機率得到了我們大部分的計畫，請問大人有何吩咐？」

「不需要做多餘的動作，只會讓我們出現馬腳，計畫繼續進行，反正獸人不會有任何轉機」

「了解，嗶！」 通話結束。

少年仰首坐躺在電腦椅上，沒有任何言語，躲藏在蛙式眼鏡的眼中出現了許多心思，途中嘴微微的背心中的自信而上揚，心道，『破阿破，我真不該讓你離開的，遺失了真多寶貴的實力呢………，看來我得把你殺掉呢，也罷，反正我也討厭你的個性」

沉思的途中，後方出現了刺眼的燈光，把大部分的房間照亮了幾來，忽然一名秀氣的女孩從中出現。

「來，你的特製黑咖啡」女孩面帶微笑，並且伸手要把咖啡放在黑髮少年的電腦桌上。

「別放在電腦桌上，會干擾道我的線路」如機器般的說著，隨手點著電腦桌上的按鈕，之後電腦椅子下出現齒輪轉動的聲音，左下角的地板打了開來，並且出現一座圓形小桌子跑出，女孩早已知道查克的用意便把充滿著咖啡香的馬克杯放在桌上。

女孩觀看著電腦螢幕的所有數據，便開口說話，「看來宙斯在最後並沒有妥協呢………，那該怎麼辦？破已經知道了我們的主要計畫了」

「不用管，當初大量回收『署光水晶』的原因就是把他們所敬仰的『大地之母』的偉大力量給削弱，現在狼人的自然力會出現削弱的現象，到時候任我們宰割」

說完後，少年便離開了椅子，順手抱住了女孩的腰間，直視著她道，「我們的世界開始逼近了，你和我所掌控的世界……」聲音變得非常溫柔，隨後在女孩不自情的情況下大膽的吻住她，女孩震驚，但卻沈迷在少年的懷中。

看著在懷中裡的女孩，有如得到甜蜜的貓咪撒嬌般，心中道，『哼，女人真是愚蠢的生物…』

雖然外表散發著真情，在那內心卻是被黑暗給污衊，並且在心裡露出本性，邪笑著且嘲笑著，用著『面具』玩弄著依靠在胸膛上的女孩的心靈。

『這個世界將會被稱為人類英雄的我所改革！！』

待續…………


 作者廢話區

這篇稍短，請大家多多包含 （跪）

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

姆，和名為無的火靈對戰阿~看來很強呢

查克那群人類的陰謀總算是出現啦~

竟然想削弱狼人的自然力量，有夠陰險地。

期待下篇。

----------


## Holpless

TO 蒼狼： 

火靈可不是鬧著玩的，蒼你可要有心理準備呢（笑）

世界上最毒的毒藥是人心，因為人永遠都想要滅絕並且把拔草除根。

----------


## 曜

恩....隨然比較短但是還是很精彩的

原來他們都討厭破啊!!(查克他們.....

查克好陰險(以下放送十萬遍...XD

話說蒼狼&空的最終試驗都開始了(開頭就很精彩，期待後續

----------


## Holpless

To 曜:

人類的面具終於要被我揭開拉 哇哈哈!

抱歉額 狼野的訓練師過於疼愛他 所以不會有他的戲份 (鞠躬)

----------


## 夢境之狼雪克

各自的修煉已到最後階段囉!

故事又切回了人類方面

看來可以與人類大打一場囉~

趕快跟他們分出高下看他們還敢不敢囂張!!

好吧~過於激動...

不太符合我的性格呢(思

期待下篇...

----------


## Holpless

也要跟大家說下敵隊的情況咩＝ˇ＝

自然與科技的大戰即將開始  而光明永遠是勝利者 但誰是光明誰是黑暗可要由你們來解開

----------


## Holpless

Ｐａｒｔ　３６　激戰！！

被火焰沾滿的世界，如太陽地面又似於文獻中所謂的地獄，那冰冷的月亮彷彿是這個世界唯一可以冷卻的燈光，而在那被火焰燃盡的天空下站著兩個人影…

一位穿著火紅龍甲的巨大人物，臉上帶著由黃金調製而成的狼面具，全身武裝的連一小個裂縫都不可能發現，全身散發著只有領悟『超靈戒』的氣息，而另一方則是一位穿著休閒服；頸部繫著一個銀白色十字架，在十字架中的１３顆紅鑽閃耀著具有危險性的氣息，在那右藍左紅的眼神中散發著不容小看的巨大氣息。

「蒼狼！」

在遠方，有人呼叫著少年，突然之間一個細長的物體如風車快速的飛向少年，左手向外伸直，且接住了殘影般的物體。

『很久不見了…老夥伴……』

少年在心中呢喃，物體的黑色面紗在停止的那瞬間被扯下，那被金線畫出優美弧線的暗黑色刀鞘，彷彿一匹栩栩如生的狼，嚴肅且神祕，然而少年氣息彷彿被推進了一擋般更加強大。

直視著前方穿著妖鎧龍甲的『靈』，大聲道，「我的名字叫蒼狼．伊亞洛特，記住將會打敗你的人的名字！」

但是人物沒有回應，則是靜靜的站在前方，少年沒有理會，身體壓低；刀鞘與少年的腰間平行，尾端微微朝高，深深的呼出一口氣，便又在心中呢喃著，『炎．解封！』

少年身體一震，那黑色的刀鞘身上的色彩慢慢的退去，換成了火紅，「碎惡龍！」，少年吼道！周圍捲起了黑色的火焰；如一條烏黑的惡龍，咆哮響起，黑色的火焰如暴風飛向『靈』，如字義般像條惡龍吞噬了原封不動的『靈』。

「蒼狼不是不再用『暗．炎』融合道嗎？」馬爾小聲疑惑道，雖然感受到了蒼狼那不可理解的『炎息』，但想到了克里奇斯之前要求蒼狼不再使用融合道時，卻感到一頭霧水。

「他是把附在刀上的『氣』解放，讓『上古神刀破魔天狼刃』真正的模樣給展現出來，看來會有好戲可看」微笑道，在那蒼老的眼神中，火靈以及蒼狼身上那看不見的火紅波動互相排斥著，而在那自信的念中，蒼狼的波動彷彿更加強大。

「真．上古神刀破魔天狼刃，開刃！」身體再度震了一下，波動消失了以往平靜；如不能預測的狂風暴走著，輕輕拔出一公分的刀身，突然！藍髮少年周圍出現了危險的巨大火焰，「呼！！」的如海嘯般的向前爆炸開；似萬馬奔騰的層層巨浪，把前方的黑龍淹沒，開始到結束過不到一瞬間。

看著前方被火海淹沒的大地，少年專心尋找著敵人的氣息，突然之間，一股兇猛的殺氣如刀刺進蒼狼的危機感，眼睛一利，前方立刻出現了細長火焰如子彈直線衝向蒼狼，厚重的火海如紙片般直接貫穿，刀身一擋，爆炸的火種立刻解開所有的壓力，狠狠的爆炸開。

雙方都被火海覆蓋著，但少年卻是毫髮無傷的站在火焰之中，左眼在沒有被火焰遮擋的地方瞪著前方的敵人以及伸直的左手上的食指，心道，『居然只用一隻手指就彈掉了我的「火海約」』嘴上勾起一邊的嘴角。

『火靈』放下了手，隨後身體一震，不知哪裡來的暴風，用力把那灼熱的火海直接向外推散，腳尖跟著一點，便消失在原點。

莫名的風微微撲向少年的臉龐，而在風中聞到了那微小的『炎之氣息』，同時，身後出現了巨大的身影，無聲的抬起手刀、的燃起一股火紅的危險氣息，迅速揮下，彷彿把空氣切成了一半，在那致命的瞬間，少年彷彿推離了時間的鎖鏈，身體一轉，刀用力拍掉手刀的路向，再裡頭的氣息瞬間解放，左旁出現被高溫溶解的黑坑，雙方停頓了一下，而蒼狼則張大了右手且與『靈』那無堅不摧的胸甲，大喊「雙影斬！」，胸甲憑空出現了由右上到左下的巨大又火紅的刀痕，隨後忽然出現六道火紅色古文從刀痕的中央向外擴散，少年張開的手心瞬間出現了火紅的『熱能』，如熱壺瞬間標高溫度的極速聲音，造出了一個大爆炸彈飛『火靈』！

「咖啦咖啦…」

金屬的摩擦聲在少年前方的煙幕響起，危機感再度警告著蒼狼，舉起了天狼刃，心中微喜道，「那厚重的盔甲破碎了？」

煙漸漸的消散，而蒼狼的信心也在煙消失的那刻起隨之消失，雙眼睜大的看著前方毫髮無傷的『靈』，連之前的火紅刀痕都沒有造出任何刮痕。

金屬聲再度出現，但之後卻隨著風聲消失了，蒼狼感受到微小殺氣的路途，腳尖一點，便跟著消失在這廣大的戰鬥場。

隨後，刺耳的「鏗鏘」聲出現在戰鬥場，能聽到卻看不到，砂石飛揚、石土破裂，看著周圍奇異的變化可發現那疾風戰是多麼激烈，最後出現一個身影從空中降落到地上，懷抱在飛舞的砂石中的少年微微喘氣著，頓時上衣彷彿被颶風刮的全身都是傷。

「穿著這麼重的妖甲竟然能連續移動這麼快…」

冷汗劃過臉夾，提高警覺的看著前方的敵人，腦海出現了克里奇斯的身影。

『火靈的穿上的盔甲是用來壓住所有勇者的氣息來集合成一體，雖然體重過萬斤，但因為那不可比喻的融合氣息而平均了起來』語畢。

想起了克里奇斯的話語後嘴角便跟著揚起，向『靈』笑著，收起了天狼刃且蹲低了身體，拉鬆兩條那環繞在蒼狼兩個腳踝的厚重黑色物體，慢慢的直立身軀，笑容依然沒有消失。

『那是什麼？』馬爾在心中問道，轉頭看著在旁哼笑的克里奇斯，更是一頭霧水。

少年開始甩動著那黑色物體，如兩個圓圈，鬆手，兩個物體垂直向上猛衝，之後如毽子般筆直墜落，當雙方接觸了土地後，「轟！！」，如炸彈般揚起了眾多砂石，地層極速下陷，蒼狼無視，用腳尖踢踢地面，身體開始移動，加快了腳步衝向不動於中的『靈』，舉起的拳頭準備揮擊。

『笨蛋！這種飛蛾撲火的事情你也幹的出來！？』想到出聲，但是身為火靈官的他要是跟對戰者說出任何一句話都會違反規則，儘管蒼狼的行為有多瘋狂…

『靈』早已摸清蒼狼所有可能的動作，身上的氣息開始出現防衛的行動，擊出一掌想與蒼狼舉起來的拳頭，在要衝擊的時刻，砂石飄起，少年如風般，彷彿剛出現般但卻消失在眼前，然而『靈』的那一掌便揮空，那一時刻大家都震驚了，『靈』也停頓了。

突然，身後被強大的撞擊，然而少年再度如風般的出現且狠狠的用飛踢擊中靈的背，夾在中間的火焰燃燒著靈。

「怎麼會！？我的烽火…」目瞪口呆的馬爾自言自語著，看著自己的腳便又看著克里奇斯，「你到底對蒼狼做了什麼？我花了5年才苦練成的烽火……，怎麼蒼狼在這6個月裡就練成了？」驚訝中夾帶著失落，用著那雙渴望答案的眼神看著克里奇斯。

「小馬爾阿…不是說過小蒼狼是苦練型的天才嗎？你真該看著那孩子訓練自我的樣子…」望著藍天呼氣著，腦海出現蒼狼跑步的樣子，每天都穿著被汗淹沒的汗衫跑步著，不管白天黑夜，只要身體還能動，就會穿上那重如萬斤的『火甲板』，跑在那廣闊的大地上。

「雖然我跟他說過不要四肢都裝上跟你借來的『火甲板』，但是小馬爾不在的每一天蒼狼非常努力的跑圈，那雙眼神，跟成為『火靈官』之前的你非常相似呢，小馬爾」看著旁邊的馬爾，抹起一口神祕的微笑。

難道現在的我……不是我嗎？

馬爾無語的低頭，現在腦海亂成一團……

「力量都是在爆炸的那瞬間！」少年吼道，移動如疾風，唯一能知道他存在的就只有那在靈周圍那揚起的層層砂石，而在砂石圍住的靈彷彿被牽著鼻子走，無法摸清蒼狼的動作，每一時每一刻都被那劇烈的極速爆炸拍擊著。

身影從靈的上空出現，少年周圍被火焰包圍，之後火焰彷彿被左腳吸收的壓抑在腳上，從腳踝到腳尖被如煙般的火紅氣息殘繞。

少年如之前的『火甲板』極速墜落，直立那被火之氣息包圍的左腳，一聲撞擊，土地無法負荷那巨大的衝擊力的下限，石灰飛舞著，大地瞬間出現一個半徑200公尺長的半圓形球體，而在中央的少年以及靈依然被厚重的砂石包裹住。

隨後，蒼狼從煙幕中走出，身上穿著那早已被燒掉一大半的藍色T-shirt ，用手使勁一抓那破碎的T-shirt 就簡單的從身上脫落，用另一隻手伸進口袋裡頭抓了一個黑色方塊物體，用手指點了點物體上的按鈕，突然，物體被打了開來，「呼！」的一聲跑出一大塊黑色的大衣，少年不以為意的穿上，拍了拍肩上一些灰塵，心道，『沒想到現實的東西也能在心靈世界使用…』

在這個戰局中蒼狼已經是勝利者，但是觀看的火官們上的表情並沒有改變那嚴肅的眼神，而那沒有消失掉的『氣息』依舊沒有出現消散的現象…

過不了幾分鐘後，結果出現，地面開始震動，未曾消失的氣息出現了變動，然而徘徊的煙幕直接被未預警的殺氣直接推散，而在其中的靈彷彿被激怒般，身上被薄薄的火衣包裹，伸手向前一張，一股強大的壓力瞬間衝向蒼狼的背後，雖然少年感應到那恐懼的力量而轉身拔刀防守，因為強大的差距而直接被彈飛。

『這是什麼力……嗚！』雖然想要站立在土地上，但一股強大的衝擊力從背後出現，原來靈早已在後方迎接，直立了左手『接住』蒼狼，隨後一聲爆炸讓少年如撞球的在土地上滾動著，雖然最後因為滾動的力量再度站立在大地上，但還是免不了得到許多大小不一的擦傷，而那不尋常的殘喘聲讓馬爾的耳朵抓到。

「怎麼會這麼狼狽？不是學到烽火了嗎？」

「雖然進步的非常快，但因為太快了導致身體沒有平均，身上的肌肉和神經沒有經歷過這種快速運作，但小馬爾的肌肉及神經已經受過超過五年的訓練」解釋著，之前的眼神變了，變得為些擔憂，在心中道，『蒼狼阿…可不要太過分阿，靈不是可以速戰速決的敵手…』

吐掉了卡在喉嚨的血痰，雖然全身附著傷痛，但那鬥志並沒有減弱，全身再度徘徊著不小的『氣息』，拔出了刀刃；壓低了身軀且轉動著刀身讓刀尖向後，腳跟忽然出現灼紅的火焰，慢慢的提升周圍的溫度。

『蒼狼，你到底想幹嘛？』完全猜不透少年那複雜心思的馬爾在心中疑惑到，剛剛做出了飛蛾撲火的動作、現在卻把自己下一個步驟完全露出。

「哈哈哈哈哈！」

馬爾被突然出現的笑聲驚嚇到，轉頭看著開懷大笑的克里奇斯。

「小馬爾阿，難道你沒有看出小蒼狼的心思嗎？」問道，看著無法解答而抓頭的馬爾便繼續，「小蒼狼是沒有所謂的規則可言，攻擊後要做什麼事都是等到攻擊完後才想的，小蒼狼成為了船到橋頭自然直的攻擊者，哈哈哈哈哈！」

看著大笑的克里奇斯，馬爾依舊沒有得到任何可以理解的回答，而正聽到船到橋頭自然直這句話便恍然大悟的看著蒼狼，喃呢道，「Ruleless Fighter…」

充滿著大量的火燄，刀身跟著被火焰包裹，腳尖一點；刀尖貼地，「咻！」，在那一刻、那瞬間，蒼狼早已越過了『靈』，背對著，雙方停頓著……

藍夾白的瀏海蓋住了少年的雙眼，他喃呢道，「瞬楓燄斬……」

突然！『靈』身上開始出現一刀刀灼紅的刀傷，「鏗鏘」聲開始佈滿在靈的全身，有些微小有些巨大，那龍甲上已被那龐大數量的火紅刀痕沾滿，隨後一道巨大的洞忽然從蒼狼之前站的原地直直伸到他現在的地方，穿越了『靈』，最後那些千萬上下的刀痕越來越紅亮，「轟㝫！轟㝫！」，壓力全部從所有的刀傷解放，火焰快速的向外擴散，吞掉兩個戰鬥者，蒼狼在吞掉的那瞬間把天狼刃收回了那火紅色刀鞘，並認定這場戰鬥已經結束了………

火焰如浪，吞噬了雙狼便企圖想要把遠方的火靈官淹沒在那前所未見的火海，而站在旁邊的兩位火靈官，張開了雙手面相火海，一道火紅的文字圍住了張開的雙手，而就在那一刻，火海吞掉了兩位火靈官。

『真的贏了嗎？』

待續…………………

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

姆，不知道蒼我怎麼會改名字了XD

真是精彩的戰鬥阿，火靈有夠強大的~

不知道跟蒼我小說中的炎之王凱薩相比，

哪個比較強？

期待下篇囉。

----------


## 聖之神翼

姆～蒼狼強呀～這麼快就成功通過考驗囉～(?)

期待下集的小說～

(我猜大概是空的考驗吧...XD)

P.S.:上一集太短了...不知道該如何做回覆...
我只想說...人類都不是好東西...的說～

----------


## 夢境之狼雪克

蒼狼與火靈之戰打的真是激烈阿~

全都是一招一又的大絕

想一擊秒殺

不過結果到底還不知有沒有獲勝呢

期待下篇...

----------


## Holpless

Ｔｏ　蒼狼：
抱歉抱歉＝　＝　我沒有跟你說會改變　（鞠躬）

火靈強大　收視率才高阿！　一直讓你贏多沒趣阿＝ˇ＝（遭砍）

這個麻．．．是在完全不同的世界　我不知道耶　．．川

Ｔｏ　ＹＥＳ！　還是聖之神翼阿？（思）：

這麼快就通過！？

這可要看看下一篇巴？　這麼下定論摟～　（陰笑）

人類本來就不是好東西　＝ˇ＝


Ｔｏ　雪克：

壯觀就是吸引目光的好東西　

強大就是令人喜愛的優點

但是有沒有獲勝？　這可要長思了呢＝ˇ＝

----------


## Holpless

Ｐａｒｔ　３７　認真Ｘ明顯輸贏


＊３４歲的那一天＊

褐色的森林中，樹搖草曳、鳥叫蟲鳴，生氣樂曲在樹林中彈奏著秋，林中，一位少年在落葉的懷中站立，閉目著，體內的靈氣於周圍同步；平靜如河流，突然，少年向面前的龐大巨木揮了一掌，一股無形的重擊衝上了樹幹，「唰唰！唰唰！」巨大數量的樹葉與母體分離，握緊了腰際那插在黑色刀鞘上的刀柄，在第一片落葉與少年的頭平行的那一時，白亮的刀身在那一刻現身，鋒利的刀面把黃葉砍成兩半，然而，舞步從此開始，快速且準確刀刃劃過許多樹葉，在收刀的時刻，落葉們全分成了兩半，過程如瞬間。

『高強的武士可以感受到每個物體的行動，以柔軟的動作斬斷敵人』

粗礦的聲音在少年的腦海出現，呼出了一口氣後，便想要離開此地，但在踏步的那刻，一個物體如蜻蜓點水般的降落在地面，少年感應並且轉頭，一片完整的葉子。

『漏掉了那一片』眼神出現了失敗，握緊了黑色的刀鞘，便同時咬著嘴皮離開……

少年走著，之前停留在綠油油的廣闊草原，閉目感受著自然的芳香，但深厚頓時出現了一個寬大的身影，寂靜的從少年後方慢慢現身，擁有那結實粗礦的身材與那漂亮的褐色絨毛。

「巴特你怎麼來了？」少年頭也不回的出聲，雖然一陣突然，但並沒有驚嚇到身後的狼人，一屁股坐在草上且悠閒的看著藍天。

「原來你這幾個禮拜失蹤都在這裡訓練呢」盤腿坐在少年身旁，面無表情的說著，眼球不停的轉動來探索著少年骯髒的衣物，以及那亂髮。

少年不語，則是停止在高仰藍天的動作。

「還記得我之前跟你說過的師兄嗎？」疑問著少年，等到點頭的回應後便繼續，「總是不停的訓練自我，不管訓練是多麼的砍苛、也不管我跟師父的勸導，他還是不停的訓練著，雖然天天與他一起訓練，但他總是偷偷地增加了訓練等級，讓我完全落後，因此他則成為了師父的最愛……」

「赤月巴洛克？」少年說著，揚起一口微笑，「但是最後他卻在『火牙試驗』裡戰敗了，原因是因為他太過信任自我，難道巴特是要我不要過度信任自我卻忽視對手的實力？」

自己的心思被猜透而頓了頓，但卻開始大笑了起來且順手揉著少年的藍髮說著，「看來我不需要太擔心你的戰鬥態度呢，但是我還是得告訴你」笑容消失在狼人的臉上，「不管你出的招式有多麼強大、多麼致命，永遠不要丟掉心中的戒備直到敵人失去了戰鬥能力，你得記住這一點，蒼狼」

「這是當然的阿，這可是巴特你初次用講的來讓我領悟呢」臉上的笑容依然沒有退色，則一併帶起巴特的笑容一同大笑著。

說是師父與徒弟，還不如說父親與兒子呢……

雖然巴特叮嚀著，但我卻沒有做到……

＊＊＊＊

煙幕瀰漫在那巨大的半圓形凹洞，裡頭的蒼狼因為用盡了大部分的體力而半跪著，來盡量存留剩下來的能量，在心道，『為什麼我會這麼不安？不是完全命中了嗎？但是我……為什麼沒有贏的感覺？』

在心中不停照出問號，但一股不知名的壓力從蒼狼身後出現，讓思考中的蒼狼回神，雖然想要逃離，但是腳卻不聽使喚。

不能……逃！

在火靈官的眼中已定蒼狼獲得了勝利，但在那強大壓力的出現，雙狼有出現了訝異的表情，隨後，發現一個物體從濃重的砂石霧突破上空，而從『炎能』的判斷，雙狼目瞪口呆的自語…

「是蒼狼！！」

『怎麼會？這麼完美、這麼準確的攻擊，竟然沒有打贏靈！？』在心中說著，全身被溫熱的疼痛麻痺，但在墜落的瞬間使勁轉動自己的身軀，「轟！」，地層無法支承而下陷，而在裡頭半蹲的蒼狼則疼痛得無法動作。

那股壓力再度出現，把廣闊的半圓形凹洞中的迷霧直接推開，霧中的砂石直直打在蒼狼的身軀，砂石帶來的疼痛讓蒼狼的運動神經出現了點感覺。

沈重的金屬聲再度出現，在蒼狼的眼線中，雖然點迷糊但還是能看得出來之前所有的攻擊都沒有造成任何的疤痕！失望的感受深深刺進心頭，雖然如此卻無法動彈，讓蒼狼腦海被怒火所燃燒。

靈將手掌放在胸甲上，突然之間，一股強大的火紅色能量在胸甲上出現；彷彿高溫的熔漿慢慢的紅耀起來，過不了一秒，出現了一個紅色的粗長物體，握住了物體便用力拉出，隨後出現了一把巨大的火紅巨刃，刀型如豪火，刀身釋放著高溫的殺氣，彷彿可溶解任何事物般，靈緩緩步向蒼狼；如揮舞鐮刀的死神，慢慢的縮短蒼狼的生命。

「動阿…動阿…」

使勁的想要搬動雙腳，面對眼前帶著只有怪物才有的強大『氣息』的敵人，少年不停的想要離開敵人的視線，恐懼摧毀了自尊，恥辱攪入心頭，最後大喊了一聲「動阿！」，手指上的尖爪深深刺入了大腿中，神經瞬間清醒，身體終於運動了起來，便在那瞬間脫逃了魔爪，同時……也脫逃了自尊。

雖然成功動作了起來，但是靈還是快了那0.5秒憑空到達蒼狼的面前，拳頭準確的打在臉，尖挺的鼻子出現了骨頭破碎的聲音，強大的衝擊力讓蒼狼直接向後飛出，如水慓般的彈滑在粗糙的土地上，舊傷重起、新傷蔓延，疼痛彷彿要把神經折斷。

因為過度靈敏鼻子，疼痛的神經讓蒼狼緊抓著臉在地上抽搐，危險的氣味再度出現！地上刮起一陣強風，蒼狼雖然感受到且想要爬起來離開，但一切都太遲了，靈如疾風般的出現，一腳把蒼狼直接踢上空中，隨後刮起了巨大的龍捲風把少年給捲入，一個殘影隨著龍捲風帶來的離心力，不停的攻擊在少年，而在裡頭的蒼狼身體也不停的出現許多傷痛。

最後，殘影般的靈從龍捲風的上空出現，忽然間，兩個腳踝出現了灼紅的烈燄，筆直般極速下降，以重力加速度的破壞力直直打在蒼狼的腦門，龍捲風經不起來那股強大的衝擊力而向外散開，而蒼狼便躺在那比他之前造的還廣闊的半圓形地洞，毫無生氣的與沙塵一同沈睡。

「居然用蒼狼之前的招數來加倍償還，真是…」看著靈無情的暴行時，讓馬爾完成不了句子，握緊雙拳，心中出現了不喜的火焰。

「戰鬥不分規則，有陰有明，這是所有鬥士的自我風格，只有領悟此道理的高手們知道要化解敵人招式而不是去檢定他人是陰是明」

輕鬆的口語、沒有神情的平淡臉孔，感覺蒼狼與他無關，在旁的馬爾吞不了這口氣，向克里奇斯吼道，「以前不是跟蒼狼說使用『暗．炎』融合道是在污辱火焰的意志嗎！？那難道不是蒼狼的風格嗎！？加上靈可是使用蒼狼的招式污衊他的自尊阿！！」

「因為我知道蒼狼的痛苦！」低聲怒吼著，斜眼狠瞪旁邊不成熟的青年狼，繼續道，「第一次見面的時候，難道你還沒有看到蒼狼那無神的雙眼嗎？雖然充滿鬥志，但在更加深遠的地方，我看到了絕望，難道跟我這麼多年了，你還沒有領悟『心眼』嗎！？」

馬爾身體震了一下，如尖刀刺入心頭，低下了頭，心因為師父的責罵而絞痛著，『我怎麼會……』

克里奇斯並沒有理會，則是繼續，「我看到了蒼狼以前悲慘的回憶，也許他在無意中把黑暗枷鎖在『上古神刀破魔天狼刃』上來提醒他總有一天一定要報仇，或許這就是個理由他會不停的訓練自我」眼睛轉到在旁不語的馬爾便又轉回戰鬥場，道，「但是蒼狼出現了另一個訓練的理由…保護他第二個家園，『牙』……這就是為什麼我要求解開他心中的黑暗，因為以前的他不是真正的他……或許以前的你會比現在你的還理解的比較多呢」


難道我…已經失去了自我？剩下了軀殼了嗎！？

在心中疑問道，沒有停止抬頭，想再那亂成一團的思訊中找到答案…

少年在洞中咬緊牙關的慢慢爬起，是意志？還是身體自動站起？在場的火靈官都不曉得，只有少年自己知道那再度爬起的真正理由。

巴特…

腦海心中出現了人影，柔和、溫暖的氣息從人影裡散發，一股父親的味道。

不可以輸…我不可以輸！

在心中吶喊著，體內燃燒的鬥志，立刻向外放出自我的『炎之氣息』，憑空出現的灼熱火焰向外推開，越燒越旺；如四面八方奔出的群群野馬；如萬馬奔騰的層層巨浪！立刻將地洞中間層的靈向外撥開，地洞瞬間變成了雄偉的火海；彷彿從地獄裡脫逃出來的獄池。

少年從中走出，身上穿著用火焰編織而成的衣裳，面目猙獰；彷彿向從地獄湯火裡走出的魔鬼般，蒼狼如疾風般到達靈的眼前，立刻拔刀攻擊，靈也不弱勢的開戰，「鏗鏮」再度響起，且與火焰伴舞。

天狼刃快速的與靈的『炎刃』拼鬥著，一時一刻都想鑽入對方的缺角攻擊，進一步退一步，彷彿是畫不上休止符的戰鬥。

『為什麼還要站起來？明明知道彼此實力天差地遠卻還要繼續戰鬥，難道就這麼傻嗎？』看著從鬼門關回來的蒼狼依舊奮力的與怪物般的靈對戰，馬爾什麼都說不出來，也不懂為何蒼狼想要不停的回擊卻沒有想過要保留自己的生命，心頭釀出了不捨。

看穿了馬爾思路的克里奇斯嘆了口氣，便開口，「因為他知道，沒有通過就等於自殺！失去了師父的期待、失去了同伴們的信任；如孤狼般的被狼群拋棄，所以他才會這麼拼命的戰鬥著，為了不要失去那些讓他再度活過來的動力以及希望，這就是小蒼狼唯一的理由」

溫熱的感覺從眼袋中出現，灼熱的液體從中滑落，燒出了兩行淚道，嘴裡同時滴咕著，「大傻瓜…」在戰鬥場上的蒼狼，從馬爾模糊的眼中看到了以前的自己，那渴望認同、不服輸的他。

「阿阿阿阿阿！」少年怒吼著，身上的火焰越來越強，一刀與靈的『炎刃』相衝，雙方的火焰互相排斥著，如實體化的殺氣。

「不能輸、不能輸、不能輸！！」咆哮著！火焰瞬間跑上了一擋，猛力的向前走了幾步，少年身上閃耀著勝利的烈燄，不停的壓擊著靈。

逼入絕境的靈帶著詭異的輕鬆模樣的把空著的手輕輕貼在『炎刃』的刀背上，在那時刻，蒼狼心中的如意算盤被靈那令狼恐懼的殺氣直接摧毀，蒼狼之前釋放出的『炎之氣息』瞬間被消滅，來不及驚訝，身體早已被強制半跪，儘管釋放多少『炎之氣息』依舊沒有出現任何改變；如被鏈子拴在欄杆旁的小狗，不管花多少力氣去撕咬著鏈子，依舊不會改變情況，只能等待死神的召喚…

『這是什麼力量…』被靈輕鬆扳回下風的蒼狼無神的在心中輕語，身體無法持續動作而停止抵抗，一聲爆炸夾帶著蒼狼的慘叫聲…

爆炸過後的砂石煙幕遮蓋了蒼狼的視線，平躺在燒焦的土地，身體完全失去知覺，只剩下腦海的疲憊慢慢催眠著蒼狼閉上雙眼。

『好想睡……』疲憊的他不停的在腦中訴說著，彷彿一旦闔上了雙眼就能脫離了這充滿疼痛的軀殼、也能脫離這些重如巨石的壓力，只要闔上就可以了…

「蒼狼！」

突然，遠方有人吶喊著少年的名字，在那瞬間蒼狼逃離了死亡，又再度從地獄中逃回，全身使勁的放出『炎之氣息』，一甩手撥開了煙幕，身上散發著從深淵重生的鬥志。

「臭小子！我不是說過你不可以擾亂戰局嗎！？這可是違規阿！」克里奇斯怒道，便趕緊用手捂住馬爾的狼嘴。

「管他什麼鬼規則，那種騙小孩的把戲我…嗚…蒼嗚！…蒼狼！」使勁擺脫掉克里奇斯的手掌，一時一刻都想要為少年加油，便與克里奇斯纏鬥著。

『不能輸！還不能！』意志逼退了疲憊，便再度拔刀開戰。

＊＊＊＊

在那瀰霧的河面上出現兩個人影，互相看著對方，用著身上的氣息來說話。

「我的名字叫做空」有著橘色短髮的少年開口，伸出食指指著眼前那穿著妖盔龍甲的巨大狼人，「記住這個名字，因為我將會是打敗你的狼人！」

打開了士氣，原本平靜的湖面瞬間因為空的『水之氣息』而翻攪，張開了手掌，強大的水壓立刻撞向狼人的胸甲，強大的衝擊力讓他向後滑了幾公分。

『那是什麼裝甲？竟然能擋掉我的水壓』少年訝異著，但是前方不語的狼人釋放出來的強大能量讓他不僅留下冷汗，『得在我還有體力的時候打贏，要是脫太久的話只有輸』下了決心；腳尖一點湖面，剎那之間便到達了狼人的面前，左掌早已被蔚藍色的『氣息』包裹，一記拍擊，壓力再度重重的打在胸盔上，等到狼人再度向後滑了幾公分後，空便趁勝追擊的採取破解戰，想利用水解開狼人那堅不可摧的妖甲。

但忽然間，一股衝擊力從狼人體內爆開，立刻將空彈飛，衝擊力過大，直接讓空撞破了瀑布裡的巨石，強大的撞擊讓空上頭凸出許多的巨岩一顆一顆落下，落上水面激起了一浪一浪的水花。

『居然使用周圍的『氣息』推開我，這是什麼怪物？』空推開擋住視線的巨岩，用拳頭擦掉嘴角的血絲，用空著的手摸著身體，哼了一下，『兩根肋骨斷了呢，該速戰速決，我的能量不能維持太久』

知道自己斤兩的空觀察著靈的周圍，便閉目思考，把可以致命的所有攻擊道路加雜在腦海裡，隨後再度睜開雙眼莫念，「弧月AB戰術…」

靈感受到空身上那強大的波動，便舉起雙手等待下一波攻擊，全身緊繃著，周圍的水氣越來越深厚，變成了迷霧吞食了空，看到空的傑作的靈沒有稍微的輕舉妄動，突然！靈前方出現眾多巨大水彈，雙手平面交叉在胸口，周圍出現了半透明的蔚藍色球，水彈雖兇猛，卻在球體上結束了生命，隨後的數十顆水彈也步入了絕路。

「哼…」

少年輕哼著，周圍強大的蔚藍色氣息不停的旋繞在身旁，他在心裡自信道，『我將成為刺破那泡泡的細針』左手與腳下的湖面平行，便開始轉動著手軸，一圈接著一圈，直到與手平面的湖面一同出現旋轉的現象，眼看著快速的漩渦後，快速向前跳一步，左手向空用力一甩成為了一條拋物線，漩渦立刻被拉起便準確的往靈的面前衝去，頂端尖銳的像條電鑽，狠狠的打在靈的『防護罩』。

雖然看似能刺破『防護罩』，但在最後卻無力的墜落，灑成一灘水池，結果是多麼令狼震驚，但連之前在心裡說大話的空卻沒有卸下臉上那神祕的微笑，旋環在周圍的氣息沒有任何減弱。

少年開始動作，雙手慢慢揚起，手指的第一關節交錯，突然，靈腳上那一灘灘小水池忽然被注入生命般迅速爬在靈的腳上，過不了一瞬間便吞食掉他，少年開始使力的從第一關節移動到第二關節，在途中前方出現金屬摩擦的聲音，雖然如此，靈卻連反抗都沒有，只是平靜的站在那裡，彷彿已經投降般。

少年早已發現這點，便使勁的想要到達第三個關節，而就是靈的終點。


『嗯…使用水的韌性作為捕捉對手的招式，並且讓對手痛苦的死亡，非常不錯的辦法』一名穿著蔚藍色長袍的白毛狼人，盤腿坐在森林的另一邊，雖然視線被一片廣闊的森林所遮蓋，但在周圍漂浮的泡泡中可以看到森林另一邊的戰況，哼哼的笑著，對空的實力增長非常讚嘆，但還是說出了否認的一句，「但是」

「水搏柩！」雙手完全交錯在一起，前方的水牢便瞬間緊繃，且出現了金屬的破脆聲，少年那尖銳靈敏的獸耳聽到了那勝利的聲音，大喜了起來，雖然想上前一步，但突然感受到一股強大的『靈氣』便停留在原地，小心翼翼的觀察情況。

就在那瞬間！『水搏柩』立刻爆炸開來，逼近的強大壓力如暴風的把空給捲入，身體又如水慓般的穿梭在湖面上，直到撞入另一顆巨岩，壓力緊捏著肺，使的空氣無法送入體內，在空模糊的眼中看到了一個物體飛快的逼近，「轟！」的一聲，強大的衝擊力撞在空的腹部，讓他又在陷進了一點，一顆顆岩石因為強大的震動而從上空落下，視線慢慢摸清，看到了前方那竟沒有任何傷痕的靈正舉起從手掌凸出的尖銳冰錐，表示著下一秒的死亡，「咻！」的一聲貫穿了空的左眼，恐懼瀰漫在全身、令狼雞皮疙瘩的破脆聲，唯一缺席的就是那大量的鮮血。

「嘿」

空詭異的揚起一口邪笑，身體的色彩慢慢變成藍色，最後變成了水灑回了河中，意外性的劇情，靈卻連一個錯愕都沒有，只是側身的往後看，看著後方那淋濕的少年，原本尖挺的橘色短髮因水而塌下。

『好強…』試著慢下呼吸，雖然感覺被逼入絕境，但是腦裡早已想好下一步，便踢起水花，直線衝向靈前，掌上揚起蔚藍色的光芒。

靈意識到空的去向，在掌貼過來的那一瞬間側身閃開，雖然空落失了一擊，但轉了身往靈的腰間攻擊，卻在瞬間被靈抓到，想要扯開但不知靈哪來的怪力一下子把空用力摔在被靈結凍成冰的水面，撞擊力撞破了那層厚重的冰面，也讓空咳出了些血絲。

突然一記掌擊打在空的腹部，如拳頭打在肺一般，不管水的浮力，空如墜樓的速度掉落在湖的深淵。

『換我了……』

雖然傷勢嚴重，但卻沒有移動那自信的笑容，雙手向後甩，一股力量從張開的手掌跑出，忽然間，那股力量夾帶的水波衝向湖面的靈，有如水雷般無聲的接近目標，撞出水面，並帶著靈衝向天空。

『在天空上跟漂浮在無重力一樣，你哪裡都跑不了摟』

戰鬥路向完全在空的如意算盤中跑動著，手掌用力向下一壓，力量又再度衝進湖面，彷彿被強力灌入空氣般的下陷，最後以水的強大浮力加速衝刺的衝上天空，彷彿像長了條尾巴的炮彈。

少年開始比手畫腳，雙手不停的交錯著，而在天空上的炮彈彷彿得到指令般的與空的雙手一樣，不停的在靈的身上交錯著，巨大的撞擊不停的攻擊著靈。


「阿阿！真是聰明的辦法阿，使用空之定理來制服敵人，看來在這個最終測驗空也不停的增強實力呢」哼哼的笑著，到映在泡泡上的戰況精采十分，也在其中看到了空認真的一面，心道，『這孩子是個戰鬥天才阿，只用眼睛就是完全測量出所有戰鬥的角度以及每一步戰略的時機，以重傷來迷惑靈的思路……但是阿…』雖然讚嘆著空的『弧月AB戰術』的厲害，但始終出現著「但是」這個詞。

『A戰術無法解決，那就用B戰術！』

少年停止了炮彈的攻擊，手以『捧玉』的方式平行，上空的炮彈便形成了巨大的蔚藍色泡泡，包裹著力量被隔絕、失去動力的靈，空慢慢的把控制力全部加載在左手上；空著的右手侵入水面，彷彿在吸取湖中的水般，出現了小型的漩渦，最後從中抽出了一尺長且散發藍色光芒的棒子，用腳向下一踩，力量又再度衝下湖面便加速衝刺的抬起空。

靈意識到空的下一步，便再度使用周圍的『氣息』炸開了泡泡，回復了自由之身，但是一切都在空的腦海裡出現，散落滴滴水珠的泡泡殘留物快速衝撞著靈，讓他完全進入空的攻擊範圍。

「不管敵人是大是小，只要實力強大就是強者！」吼著以前舜跟他說過的話語，舉起棒子，雖然距離幾百尺，但當甩下來的瞬間，棒子的長度快速增長，便用力的擦到靈那黃金色面具，隨後甩出術十個棒擊，靈彷彿向靶子般不停的被棒子打動著，最後少年立刻在空中轉個身，水藍色的棒子畫出了半圓的把靈打上高空。

『休止符就在這裡畫下！』

用力舉起棒子，棒子的頂端插入了下方的湖面，身體頭朝下；腳朝上的筆直，雙手抓緊，之後一股吸力從頂端出現，隨後一個巨大的漩渦在湖面出現，時間一到，少年便使出全身的力氣的拉起頂端，違反的槓桿原理的舉起了巨大的藍色『搥子』，便大喊，「水神巨搥！！」

靈狠狠的被那雄偉的巨搥給遮蓋，巨大的比例差距；如蚊子被電極拍斃命般，隨著搥子的墜落在森林中央，二度受創！展開了四面八方的壯大巨浪，而那個巨大的湖面只剩下了50公尺厚的水深，剩下的只有瀑布湧出的廣闊水源。

少年蹲在棒子的尾端，最後便直接從中脫離，極速向下墜落，隨手一甩，身後的湖水向前激起，抱住了掉下來的少年，坐倒在湖上的空大口大口的喘氣著，便不停的在心中說著，「打贏了！」

＊＊＊＊

發狂的少年不停的釋放著自身僅剩的『炎之氣息』，在那被怒火所遮蓋的雙眼中，少年看著前方靈的動作，所有的怒火、所有的『氣息』，都在那一時那一刻，消失了……轉變成了不解和害怕。

「這招不是…」少年自語著，腦海是一度的空白。

壓低身軀，刀柄朝上；刀尖貼地，兩指貼在刀身，全身完全沒有釋放任何氣息，則是靜靜的站在前方，但是那神祕的氣味卻一度的令狼感到恐懼。

突然，『炎刃』畫出了弧線，無形的殺氣瞬間向蒼狼衝刺，但在現實卻什麼東西都沒有，但少年並沒有這樣想，用天狼刃守護身上的要害，但在意料之外，那無形的殺氣狠狠的從腰間到胸口的畫出一個血紅的字母「Ｘ」，完全穿透了天狼刃，少年騰空著，而在那瞬間，血紅的「Ｘ」火紅了起來，造出了爆炸，讓蒼狼滾動在這片粗糙的土地，胸口是整個焦黑，腦海也因此而空白。

靈再度砍了一刀，無形的殺氣再度逼近，指能隱約看到一些刀片的反光，焦黑的胸口再度留下了殘忍的傷痕，隨後出現了致命的爆炸，不停的刺痛著蒼狼，至今只能跪在地上，無神的眼睛無望的看著前方再度出招的靈。

「巴特的影火……」

彷彿是遺言、又是完全失魂的話語，但已經都不重要了，切開肉體的刺耳聲響再度響起，且出現了震耳爆炸，隨後就是生命的結束的最後一口氣。

什麼都聽不到、什麼都看不到，唯一的感受就是想要解脫，儘管遠方的馬爾不停的吼叫著，但還是無法挽回蒼狼那份意識，就這樣…走了………

＊＊＊＊

興高采烈的空，還要離開水池時，突然想起一個問題。

要是『氣息』的主人死了，周圍的『氣息』也會隨之消失，但是為什麼周圍還是有一點他的氣息呢？

雖然想要再度進入警覺狀態，但一切都太遲了，撕開了肉體、鮮血盡情的噴放著，企圖要染紅整座湖般，少年出不了任何聲音，只能停止在意外的神情，腦袋瞬間空白，恐懼的看著自己被刺破的心房。

最後像垃圾般的被丟棄，墜入何中，在那模糊的視線看到了靈手上的凶器，在心無神道，『師父的……冰錐槍』

冰冷的感覺撲滿了全身，死亡早已進入、並吞噬著身體裡的一切，唯一能記得只有那沾滿自己鮮血的尖銳冰錐。

就這樣……走了。

待續………

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

阿....看來我跟阿空都領便當了...

真是低....靈果然強大阿....

戰鬥滿精采的~

期待下一篇。

----------


## Holpless

> 阿....看來我跟阿空都領便當了...




謝謝誇獎呢＝ˇ＝　花了蠻多心思的

靈當然要強大阿～　不然不好看麻　（不知道這個回答有多少了＝　＝川）

謝謝期待

．．．．．．

蒼：　為什麼要避開我的第一句話！！！！！（抓起小狼的衣領）

我：　我不知道！！　別打我阿（吶喊）

----------


## 曜

呼...一次補了兩篇
蒼狼和空了輸(死)似乎很早就埋了伏筆

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    Ｐａｒｔ　２８　啟動的訓練開關Ｘ謎樣人物Ｘ苦力 
破、狼野、蒼狼、空…… 
在時間的細縫中，漂浮在藍色時鐘上的白狼人，身上那超過千年歲月的破舊斗蓬，在空中漂浮著，用著非常哀傷的眼神看著在眼前漂浮的四個名字，但在其中，有兩個名字從蔚藍變成死紅。 
將有兩位勇士….…戰敗     
    

不過來自自己師傅的絕招似乎也是伏筆呢....
Help大的描寫功力也越來好了
依舊賣下關子,進入故事的高潮(應該吧)
那我也依舊期待啦XD
以下是感想

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    大大最近有複習火影吧....(被毆飛

----------


## Holpless

哦?看得很仔細呢=ˇ= 但只對了一半哦0.0

呵呵我是埋了些伏筆拉

呵呵 謝謝誇獎瞜 曜 小郎很高興呢><

咦? 複習火影 = =a ? 我已經一年沒看火影 有機會再看吧 (完全誤會意思)

謝謝你的感想呢 小狼很高興 >ˇ<

----------


## 夢境之狼雪克

嗯~掛了兩個...

應該不是真的掛了吧...

如果掛了也只好節哀了

期待可能會起死回生的後幾篇...

----------


## Holpless

ＴＯ雪克：

真的掛了　還是假的掛了　沒人知道阿　（群：　你作者你不知道）

我是獸不是人！（冒青筋）　（群：誰叫你不講清楚＝　＝川）

在我的小說裡　一切都有可能低　哇哈哈！

----------


## Holpless

Ｐａｒｔ　３８　成為牙的三位少年…那永不可放棄的約定

廣闊的大草原，微風溫柔的吹動著油綠的草原，溫暖的陽光如母親般散發著溫暖，一些狼孩們在野原上奔跑著、玩耍著，享受著童年應有的快樂，只有一名狼孩獨自做在草地上。

「蒼狼！」

突然，少年的狼耳因為聽到有狼呼喚著他而豎起，並且轉頭找尋著那聲音的主人，眼珠不定，直到兩個嬌小的身影跑了過來，仔細一看才發現是他最要好的朋友，空和雷。

「做在這裡幹嘛阿？」

空笑著說，且一屁股做在蒼狼的旁邊，在身後的雷也找個靠近的位子坐下。

「因為沒事做阿，巴特去開會議了，到現在還沒回來」倒在草地上，眼睛看著那藍色的天空，伸起了一隻手想去捕捉著那在中間漂浮的白雲，雖然心裡知道不可能。

「阿空阿」

「咦？」

「我們所在的空間……是真實還是夢境？」

「嗚……」

遇到難題的空歪頭的思考著，但在最後的絞盡腦汁依舊不能說出答案，因為所在的空間雖不是真實但已經超越了逼真，看到空聳了聳肩，蒼狼便嘆了口氣。

「我們這樣騙自己真的可以嗎？有種逃避現實的感覺」用手遮住一隻眼睛的視線，臉色無表情。

「也不能這樣說吧？叔叔他們都很努力的想要救回外面的世界阿」空苦笑道，且不想要少年想太多的拍了拍蒼狼的肚子。

「不……人類所謂的七大洲裡只有兩個州還存有點正常的天氣，雖然我們打造的『新森林』把大部分的動物都安定了，但是這個星球正在痛苦著，因為人類的不負責而痛苦著………」

冷言冷語的把空完全反駁回去，讓他無話可說，自己也安靜了下來，享受著那夢境般的溫暖。

「那我們不就得更加努力的解救這個星球嗎？」不語的雷終於開始說話，揚起微笑的說著，臉上完全寫上『樂觀』兩個字，跟蒼狼完全不一樣。

博取了兩位少年的注意，便繼續開口，「雖然我沒有所謂的師父，但是你們的師父會把你們訓練的更加強大來保護這個星球，我也會努力」

「成為牙嗎？」

蒼狼開口，心裡早已了解雷的去向，雙眼看著在旁的雙狼。

「沒錯，就是成為牙」

沒有被蒼狼那銳利的眼神打退堂鼓，而是更加自信的說道。

「可是你要成為什麼牙呢，雷？我是水、蒼狼是火，那你呢？」空歪頭的說著，用那透徹的紅眼看著雷。

「不知道呢」簡單的回答，臉上的笑容依舊沒減弱，往另一邊看著，便繼續，「不過未來的我應該知道哦，呵呵」

突然，雷彷彿想到了點子般的站起，便且伸出食指和中指呈鉤狀，便說出自己的點子。

「那我們就做出個保證吧！直到成為牙之前，絕不可死！」

一聽到雷那充滿稚氣的保證，空便興奮的站起來，便跟著食指和中指與雷的手指鉤住，原本感到無聊的蒼狼睜開一隻眼看著站起來的兩位少年等待著他的回應，最後便嘆了口氣且在心裡道『就陪他們玩玩也好……』，站起來用手指鉤住那個銬環。

「那這就是約定摟？」

「成為牙之前，絕不可死！」三位少年大叫，便把那約定記住在心房中。

雖後的幾天，雷因為不聽狼鐮的話跑到雨中，結果因為一道強大的雷電打在他的身上後，隨後雷的未來完全被反轉，變成了史上最年輕的雷之牙，實力完全在我們之上，但他完全不管，反而不停的鼓勵我們繼續加油，絕對不可以違反我們一同許下的約定。

但是與查克戰爭後，消息完全震動了『牙』裡所有狼人，最強的牙…戰亡了……

雨天…說明著天空在哭泣著，而在那與中出現了一名少年，狼耳完全垂下，抬頭看著天空，並且陪著天空哭。

「空…」少年身後出現了一名穿著黑色大衣的藍髮少年，但卻沒有理會，而是繼續凝視著天空。

少年冷語的開口，「雨天可是雷哥最喜歡的天氣，我可以微微的聞到他的味道呢」轉頭面相全身淋濕的藍髮少年，自己的橘髮至今已經失去了原有的陽光，「好香……」

「空…」蒼狼擔心的走上幾步，便開口，「雷走了不是你錯，不要這樣加重自己痛苦，要是我在那裡的話我也許能幫上忙」

「對阿…要是我在有用一點，雷哥就不會死了…」

「不是這樣的！空你很強！」

不想要看到自己最親愛的朋友傷心著，雙手抓緊空的雙手臂吼著，隨後因為看到空那被驚嚇的神情而緩和下來，放開了空的手臂，便舉起了食指和中指呈鉤狀，繼續道，「現在不是垂頭喪氣的時候，我們跟雷不是有約定嗎？成為牙之前絕不可死嗎？」

空依然沒有回應，則是呆呆的看著蒼狼。

「既然雷成為了牙，我們怎麼可以在這裡胡鬧呢？」微笑道，一心一意想要讓面前的朋友再次展出笑容。

「嗯…這是約定呢」擦掉臉上已經分不清是淚是水的液體，便鉤住蒼狼的手指，再次讓心房裡的約定活了過來。

不可以忘掉這個約定！

＊＊＊＊

「嗚…」

在那黑暗的空間中，兩位少年倒在一邊，頭碰頭，同時想到了與夥伴的約定便睜開了虛弱的雙眼看著眼前彷彿永無止境的黑暗。

『我在…哪裡？』

雙狼問著相同的問題，但是腦海卻只停止在那約定的瞬間，突然，兩位少年直接起身，往相反的方向奔跑著，雖然飛奔在那永遠的黑暗中，但心裡不停的告訴兩位少年，『成為牙之前，絕不可死！』

不停的奔跑著，腦海開始運轉著，也讓回憶到少年的身世，原本空空的『記憶盒子』，頓時快速的被種種回憶給填滿，原本那無神的眼睛，現在越來越有意識，裡頭被埋藏的鬥志也越來越旺盛。

頓時，兩位少年的前方出現了一線光芒，照亮了他們的心房，便且更加踏實的衝向前方，被那刺眼的白色光芒所吞食，在被吞食的瞬間，雙狼同時喊出了一句話。

「成為牙之前，不可以死！！」

那一句振奮狼心的話，迴盪在那被時間遺忘的黑暗空間中………

＊＊＊＊

在那被野火沾滿的火紅大地上，原本激烈的大戰中，已經出現了勝利者，站在斷嵦之上的兩位火靈官雖然不想接受這事實，但是少年已經離開他們。

「這次的火之牙測驗，蒼狼．伊洛特亞，戰…嗚！」

原本要公布出戰鬥結果的克里奇斯，途中感受到一股不可忽視的強大能量，結果用『氣息』找尋時，發現那強大能量的發原點，在蒼狼的身上，不敢相信的自語著，「怎麼可能？蒼狼他……」

看到克里奇斯異常的表情時，馬爾便擔心的走上前，但是那股強大的能量也讓馬爾強烈的感受到，雙眼直盯著蒼狼的屍體，腦海是喜是驚不知如何摸清。

那躺在血床上的身軀突然震動著，且直接坐起，驚嚇了所有在場的狼人，連在遠方的靈也頓了頓，隨後，血床頓時燃起一團灼熱的巨燄，而那覆蓋整個上半身的焦黑身體被那異常的快速再生變成了一片片黑壓壓的死皮掉落在地。

煥然一新的身軀站立在那廣闊的火焰，右眼的蔚藍色眼晴出現了混亂的現象，最後變成了火紅的眼球，而繫在脖子的那銀白色的十字架頓時灰暗了起來。

「嗚！？那眼神，是『烮燄之眼』」克里奇斯用著顫抖著語氣說著，拐杖頓時從手中掉落，身體不平衡的墜落，但在旁的馬爾快速的扶助克里奇斯。

『完全沒看過老頭子這麼震驚過』

馬爾不知所措的看著克里奇斯，便且轉頭看著被怒火徘徊的蒼狼憤怒的雙眼，在道，「你這個瘋子！」不知不覺中揚起了笑容。

「我絕對不可以死！」咆哮道，破表的高溫熱壓如暴風向外衝出；彷彿是千軍萬馬踢起的砂石，瞬間淹沒靈的身軀。

雖然壯觀，但還是沒有打敗站立在戰場上、毫髮無傷的靈。擺出『影火』姿勢，但卻在耍刀的時刻，原本消失的『炎之氣息』卻直接燃起，隨後出現無數刀刃摩擦出來的聲音，以及那隱約反光的死亡氣息。

當那群群襲來的『影火』到達蒼狼的鼻前，「咻！」的一聲，失在那致命的瞬間，且同時出現在靈的前方，舉起拳頭狠狠打在胸甲上，不知哪來的怪力，打飛那穿著千萬噸重的妖盔龍甲的靈，在這粗礦的大地上滾動著。

「居然只用拳頭就把靈給打飛，這是什麼怪力？」看到蒼狼的傑作，馬爾目瞪口呆的說著，手還差點沒把克里奇斯給抓好。

「這就是『烮燄之眼』顛峰的強大能量，真不敢相信這孩子有這麼恐怖的力量，已經可以跟我同個階級了」心情雖然與馬爾相同，但卻能這麼冷靜的說明。

雖然承受道那股強大的力量，但還沒有出現緩慢的現象，再度從胸口拔出了『炎刃』，準備要跟蒼狼來一場你死我活的大戰。

蒼狼並沒有拔刀，而是往空氣出拳，接著出現一條巨大的火蟒衝向靈，張開了血盆大口想一口吞下那充滿殺氣的靈。

兩物互相撞在一起，但火蟒依舊抵擋不了那銳利灼紅的『炎刃』而強制分裂了一半，雖然如此，蒼狼卻沒有理會，則是握住拳頭，而那被切砍成兩半的火蟒瞬間變成火紅的鎖鏈綁住了靈，用力一拉，怪力直接把靈扯過去，用手臂成為迎接靈的禮物，用力撞上脖子，並快速轉身用另一隻手的手軸打在靈的胸口，讓他沈重的倒在地上，一拳打下，一股威猛的壓力向外伸展，直奔向馬爾那邊。

雖然馬爾意識到，並且快速的揚起強大的『炎能』，但還是被那壓力吹倒在地，只有克里奇斯輕鬆的站立著。

「不是跟你說了現在的蒼狼已經跟我的等級相似了嗎？你應該要躲在我的身後的」咳嗽了兩聲，語氣像針般狠狠扎進心房。

「切！我寧願被蒼狼的壓力吹道百萬里遠」一想到自己躲在克里奇斯的背後，無名的恥辱直接貫穿腦海，「哼」了一聲，不理身旁的爺爺，一神貫住在那場戰鬥中。

「轟㝫轟㝫！」

一拳一拳的打在凱甲上，一陣一陣的吹起圈圈砂石，直到靈在那龜裂破洞中抽搐了幾下。

『就算是可以擋掉我的『瞬楓燄斬』，但你絕對不可能擋的了我的拳頭！』在心說道，身上再度出現巨大的火焰，用力踩了下地面，壓力直通土地且到達靈的後背，撞擊讓靈憑空，腳一踢，讓狼人形成『弓』字型，隨後一個迴旋、一個撞擊，讓靈飛到百尺之外，左手向左側伸出，一股吸力吸起了插在土地上的天狼刃，便一口氣飛回到主人身旁，刀尖指向站起來的靈，宣示開戰！

＊＊＊＊

深淵般的湖底，連上方的陽光只能用絲絲光線來穿越，在黑暗中那冰冷的軀體，挑戰者失敗的下場，多麼的殘忍……

而在河面上，周圍出現許多激鬥過的殘骸，但一切都無所謂了，因為牙的試煉早已結束。

『看來結果已經出爐了呢…唉，真是個不好的料理呢……』

在心中納悶著，水靈官馬克羅緩緩的走著，當他快要跨步離開了原地時，一股不祥的力量在一顆泡泡中出現，轉頭看著泡泡播放的影像，藏在眼簾的那雙眼大大的睜開來，且在心中唸道，「怎麼會？」

『氣息』的波動正在甦醒，在屍體周圍的水跟著出現亂流狀態，彷彿在等待著少年意識的歸來。

＊＊＊

「滴答滴答…」

細小的水珠在水面打出一波一波的撥紋，擴散在那倒映上方的黑暗的水面，其中，出現兩位少年的影子…

「你過來這裡做什麼？」

一位有著血紅色長髮的少年開口，並沒有面對只有背對著另一位有著橘色短髮的少年，口氣冰冷。

「我…我一直以為我可以光靠自己的力量就可以打贏他，但是我錯了……我需要你」 少年帶滿著歉意的神情說著。

「那我憑什麼要幫助你？」紅髮少年又再度反駁回去，困難的疑問讓他無話可說，少年繼續，「說阿，空，為什麼？」

「我不知道……但是我想要贏，我不想要死的這麼沒意義！拜託你，路伊斯，幫助我」稱為空的少年苦訴著，帶著想被認可的表情，一時一刻都希望赤髮少年能同意。

「哼，要是你想要的未來不是你想要的結果？」原本背對的他此時轉著身子側面看著空，眼神非常冰冷，如同那鐵青的臉蛋，嘴巴說著空不能理解的詞句。

雖然不解，但還是想要得到認同，便繼續說服，「路伊斯，那在那個時候為什麼你要出來？為什麼想要殺光所有人類？」

認真的看著路伊斯，但卻得到了「哼」的回答，「我之所以要出來只是因為想要殺人罷了，沒什麼特別的理由」

「騙人！」

冷笑的他頓時失去了笑容，看到路伊斯反應的空繼續說道，「在那個時候，我感受到了你的怒火，要是你只是想要殺人，為什麼要這麼生氣？不是因為小尼的死嗎？」

「胡說八道！我怎麼可能會因為那小女孩而…」，「不！你那時候的心我怎麼會不清楚？那個時刻我跟你的心情，是一致的！」

極力反對著，但還沒說完就被空切掉。

「拜託你，路伊斯，我需要你，以前的我太愚笨，都把你的幫助認為罪惡，對不起」歉意讓雙腳失去了主力而跪倒在路伊斯前，雖然外表沒有任何變化，但是藏在裡頭的情緒是完全的一團亂。

「你真的這麼喜愛你的師父嗎？」

路伊斯開口，雙眼冷冷的看著跪下來的少年，等待著回應。

「他不只是師父，他讓我看到亮光帶來的美麗、讓我了解我不是一個人、也讓我清楚我有能力幫助其他，他可以說是第二位小尼」空緩緩的說著，心裡醞釀出各種心情，讓路伊斯完全感受到空的內在。

「小尼……嗎？」自言自語著，便又開始哼笑著，看到空疑惑的抬頭後便繼續，「既然他對你這麼重要……我幫」

聽到了回答的空，表情完全呆滯，但嘴角卻慢慢的上揚，心防的灰暗瞬間被白光照亮，便直接爬起來與路伊斯面對面笑，讓他有點不知所措。

「不過！我可不想在回到『蔚藍水晶』裡，我要跟你同體，我可不想在回到那無趣的窟牢裡」 

「這是當然的阿！」

＊＊＊＊＊

「噗咚…噗咚…」

詭異的心跳在那冰冷的軀體裡出現，從嘴裡出現的泡沫越來越多，手指也開始抽搐著，告訴所有在場的人物，真正的勝利者將會甦醒。

水面上，之前確認空已經死了的靈正要離開時，一股強大的能量瞬間出現讓他停止步伐，舉起了冰錐槍、也舉起了警戒心。

突然，大量的泡沫在靈的前方出現，隨後浮出原本死亡的少年的上半身，突然，原本橙橘色的短髮開始變長，且頭頂開始越變越紅，彷彿正在慢慢的吸收鮮血似的，與那冰冷的臉蛋加起來有如邪鬼般，身上釋放著令狼恐懼的殺氣。

靈沒有畏懼，則是把槍頭指向空，宣示開戰。

突然，少年身體一震！強大的壓力直接衝向靈的面前，因為壓力而強制向後滑了幾公尺，但就算強大卻沒有造成什麼大礙。

隨後，少年的『氣息』徘徊在整座湖上，慢慢的，在少年的腳邊出現七條半透明的水條，緩緩的甩來甩去，彷彿在觀察著靈，瞬間！其中一條彷彿在不同的時空般，神速的打向靈，雖然快但還是被發現，與冰錐槍重重的擦撞，出現「唰！塌！」的鞭聲。

靈沒有退縮，則是甩了一下冰錐槍，緊接著，水面極速出現群群冰錐向外擴散，但在快碰觸到空的那一刻，全數快速變成了水回到了湖中，空打出一掌，七條巨大水鞭如被下達攻擊指令般衝向靈，用著兇猛的攻擊速度拍擊。

身體輕盈的在空中翻滾著，彷彿身上那萬斤沈重的妖甲完全不存在似的，以眇小的空間跟時間躲過那危險的鞭擊，一步算一步接近著站在原地冷瞪的空。

突然，靈跳上空中，水鞭也跟著跑上空中，看起來像是種自殺的手法，當水鞭撞上的瞬間，身體微微左旋，擦過了鞭擊，腳在鞭子上踩穩後便衝向鞭子的發源地，空，雖然其他的水鞭也意識到敵人的接近並且迅速衝向敵人，但那鋒銳的『冰錐槍』斷送衝來的水鞭，槍刺向沒有移動的空。

空依然沒有出現任何動作，只是靜靜等待著致命的攻擊到來，在那讓狼緊張的瞬間，一片深厚的冰盾瞬間出現，腳下震出了浪花，完全抵擋住那強大的刺擊，空慢慢的伸出手掌，冰盾便爆炸性的破碎，風波夾帶著靈遠離了空，但攻擊還是沒有結束，手掌左轉了點，水鞭再度得到了攻擊指令，搭在靈的胸口增加了衝擊力，飛進了濃密的森林中，隨後出現另一首快拍的樂曲，樹枝破裂、樹葉猛搖，在外面可看出許多掃出來的大量砂石濃霧，最後停在最大的巨木裡。

『哈哈哈哈！居然活過來了，還跟自己黑暗的一方融合在一起，這孩子真是太驚人了，哈哈哈哈！」馬克羅大笑著，看著泡泡那驚人的壯舉以及少年驚人的實力，心裡出現了滿滿的喜悅。

從水面上走出，那七條半透明的巨大水鞭依然緊跟在身，但是在到達地面時，背後出現了巨大的蔚藍色披風，微微的浪波在裡頭拍動著，彷彿用魔法慢慢的把水編織上去一般，全身帶著殺氣，水鞭與水鞭的中間都出現了下弦月的形狀的鋒利冰錐，彷彿代表著路伊斯意識而水鞭代表著空。



勢力開始扭轉，少年們的強大意志與靈怪物般的實力，哪方能爭取到最終的勝利！？

待續．．．．．．

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

姆，兒時約定會成為死而復生的重要關鍵阿...

最強的雷之牙....破應該會超越他的哥哥雷吧

期待下一篇。

----------


## Holpless

因為不想輸給空阿！ 哇哈＝ˇ＝

會不會超過 那得等他的造化呢

----------


## 聖之神翼

因為想起了童年(?)的約定...
所以兩狼清醒了!!
戰況有了大轉變～
非常的精采～很好看!!
的說～^^

期待下一集的～小說!!


點擊以顯示隱藏內容




> ＹＥＳ！　還是聖之神翼阿？（思）


呃...其實是幾天前去改名了...
要怎麼叫都沒關西的啦～
只要順耳就好...的說～

----------


## Holpless

TO 聖翼：

嗯阿～

其實也是在腦海裡亂想出來的呢ˊˇˋ

很精采 ＠0＠！？

耶＞０＜（爪舞足蹈）

謝謝呢！

----------


## 曜

嗯....
首先再次哀悼雷(1秒...喂..
好
再來是恭喜蒼&空復活(放鞭炮....
不愧是復活=變強的定理(這胡謅的....
話說上次的感想似乎又沒有表達清楚了(我真糟糕ˊˋ...
以下是上次心得.改+這次心得

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    呃.....36.37篇的心得會提到火影是因為某些場面和招式啦(汗....
(其實是"影火"相反(被眾狼打......
---------分隔線(以下是這次的)-----------
這次的話
私心話:為何阿雷沒復活....啊.......(正解:他當上牙了嘛..
空&蒼目前是非常活躍的...不過破&狼野目前是呈現被神隱的狀況了...


期待後續

----------


## Holpless

TO 曜：

我也來默哀一秒好了（雷： 是你讓我死的耶！）

拜託，蒼狼跟空可是小主角 要是讓他們死了 他們會跑回來對我報仇的耶（汗）

我是不知道啦 因為我是照我的思想去做的 要是一樣的話 表示我的思想空間跟火影作者是一樣的＝ˇ＝ 有可能會熱門哦（白日夢）

這樣紀念雷的死去阿？ 看來雷者跟四代是一樣的 很少出現卻很受獸歡迎＝ˇ＝

真正的主角都是要變得神祕 抓緊你們的好奇心＝ˇ＝

感謝期待，小狼 OFF（飄）

----------


## 雷歐姆

希望可以看到接下來的文章^^
我是新來的請大家多多指教
把狼血男孩從第1張看到第38章...
還真有點累
不過很好看喔
希望蒼狼和空可以通過靈的考驗

----------


## Holpless

ＴＯ　雷歐姆：

當然啦XD 小狼可是會加油低

哇！ 這麼捧場＞０＜　可以抱你嗎？（炸）

每次聽到有獸說我的小說很好看　我都會有升上天堂的感覺耶（飄飄）

這得看他們的造化呢～　（不負責的作者　囧）

----------


## Holpless

Ｐａｒｔ　３９　勝利Ｘ不想要的結果Ｘ弱勢

太陽高高在上，看著再度上演的決戰，但是原本的勝利者，居站下風…

從死亡回歸的空，神情冰冷的走在被靈撞出來的道路，在旁的樹木模樣非常淒慘，樹脂不斷的溢出，彷彿流血一般。

少年停止步伐，雙眼冷瞪著前方那沒有任何傷害的靈，舉起了『冰錐槍』，注入了強大的『氣息』而出現了『嗡嗡』的震動從裡傳出。

『好久沒有這麼痛快了呢！』

在空的身旁出現了路伊斯的透明體，雖然明顯，但是是在心靈空間上出現所以在現實上是什麼東西都沒有的，爽快的聲音在那露牙壞笑的口中出現，那60十幾年第一次的爽感。

『你是很爽，但問題是我們該怎麼解決他，雖然力量提昇許多，他的妖甲還是令狼頭大呢』

另一個透明體出現，正式空本人，認真的神情看著前方的靈，一點都不敢輕舉妄動。

『管他什麼勒！』話一落，實體的空開始受路伊斯操控，雙手甩向前方交錯，背後那超越他身體比例的藍色批風的兩個尖角瞬間伸長，並跟著手的指示往靈的頸部交錯，銳利的頂點帶著死亡前奏衝向靈。

靈的身手也不是一朝一夕練成的，身體一震，頂端瞬間被結凍在離脖子幾米米的空中，隨後「啪嘁！」的了一聲破碎成片片碎冰，電光火石般，不離萬數的碎冰群彷彿被注入了生命般，帶著殺氣衝回空；如嗜血的猛獸。

空一揮掌，碎冰又再度變成了液體，如雨滴灑落在地面，但那只是使狼分心的陷阱，冰冷的氣息往空的臉上衝過，警覺性的用手在前方畫出了大圈變成了一片冰盾，「鏗鏮！」的一聲，雖然快如風但還是沒有趕上那致命瞬間，槍頭在空的眉間，儘管穿破了厚重冰盾，卻還是沒法殺掉空。

「不好意思，今天的死亡名單沒有我」空說著，且隱約帶股雙重音，拍擊冰盾，壓力瞬間破碎了盾牌且彈飛了靈，還是沒有結束，如疾風般到達靈的胸口，大聲道，「但是名單上有你！」，「鏮！！」，如用手指刮黑板般的刺耳聲音，腳一踹靈與分離。

著地，少年雙手指上出現了另一樣武器，尖銳無比的藍色「五指爪」！站穩了步伐，看著靈胸口上那巨大的爪痕，只可惜沒有最喜歡的鮮血，十分不滿的「切！」了一聲，便起步衝向靈。

「鏗鏮！」為主的狂想曲響起，迅速敏捷的身體、不留情的毒狠刺殺，雙狼的攻擊方式彷彿在與鏡子中的自己打鬥著，唯一的問題是，誰會是鏡子裡面的自己？

最後一聲的金屬摩擦！雙方跳開原地，感受著那與死亡共舞的決鬥，少年興奮的連血都沸騰，永遠都不想要結束，直到把對方撕成碎片。

『好爽好爽好爽！』

在心中大吼著，便準備下一波的攻擊，正要起步時腳卻完全不聽使喚，此時出現了空了身影，道，『路伊斯，不要太過火了，我們都不知道這股強大的力量是否是免費的，還是小心微妙阿』

『吵死了！我自己有分寸啦！』回吼了一聲，便操控著身體衝向靈，空也只能無奈的搖頭消失。

雙爪再度與槍頭相聚，不停的打出那讓路伊斯越來越興奮的樂曲，直到槍頭卡在爪間，正如靈所料的，便使出了怪力把空直接甩出空中，雖然調整好了姿勢，但還是哪裡都不可跑的在空中下墜，靈揮出了一團飛快的液體，外表被尖銳的冰錐給包裹，直直衝向空。

「切！」了一聲，便甩了下左手的爪，爪與手指關節分離，緊接著變成了五片巨大的月牙飛鏢，將那液體切成了碎片，雖然兇猛但是缺口還是很大，靈一個側身便逃離了死亡線，強大的攻擊如煙火般，出的壯觀火亮卻一瞬間消失的無影無蹤，只在面上留下了那巨大的五道裂痕。

安全降落到樹林中，眼神冰冷的看著不動的靈，全身被密密麻麻的樹葉遮蓋，算是個不錯的躲藏地點。

『居然可以故意把槍頭卡在我的爪間中，真是個讓狼沸騰的強敵阿』舔了舔嘴邊，雖然想壓住但是連理智都與那慾望同步，雖然如此，跟路伊斯融合的空不停的停止路伊斯的操作權。

『聽好了路伊斯，我們不能再跟他耗下去了，雖然與你在一起變得更加強大，但因為在『蔚藍顛峰』，繼續這樣使用巨大的招式可使會把力量發源地從『氣息』變成生命！』

強大的力量總是要付出不可計算的代價，連那被慾望洗腦的路伊斯也頓時冷靜下來，便問道，『那我們該怎麼辦？雖然我想要跟他不停的戰鬥，但是聽到會比他先倒……混帳！』

完全沒有理會在旁亂吼亂叫的路伊斯，只想清空一切的沉思，結果腦海出現了自認為最強的計畫，抹起了壞笑，便對路伊斯說道，『我有個辦法』

從樹上跳下，讓自己現形在靈的身後，他感受到背後少年的強大『氣息』便轉身面對，身體開始出現蔚藍色的氣息；手上的『冰錐槍』跟著出現被強大能量震動的跡象。

空用力朝地面揮了一拳，突然，大量的水如浪拍擊岩石般的出現，逐漸闊長，變成了萬獸所畏懼的大海嘯！而靈彷彿向匹瘦弱的狼兒瞬間被最恐懼的海水所淹沒。

「海嘯壓！」左手為爪行向下一揮，波動如甩動地毯般的向外散撥，把裡頭的空氣完全排出的與地面緊緊貼住，『把使用水的推力把所有的空間全部推散，便可把靈直接壓成肉餅！』

在心裡讚嘆著自己的傑出作品，但是過了片刻平靜後，地面開始劇烈震動，不可思議之既，一頭有著亮白色鱗片的巨龍從水中跑出，架勢十分威嚴，身體散發著冰冷的殺氣，一聲咆哮！強風用力吹著少年紅髮，微些震驚的他直盯著站在巨龍頭頂上的靈。

『白龍……嗎』

再度看到師父的招式，空的心中莫名起了一股不祥的預感，但還來不及緊張，巨龍便兇猛的衝向空，張開了血盆大口試圖吞掉他。

向外跳躍，躲開了那大範圍的攻擊，雖然心裡已經準備好閃躲巨龍轉過來的攻擊，但在腦海中預告的未來卻沒有實現，白龍筆直向上飛騰到雲端，就算再棒的眼睛也被那濃重的雲層給遮蓋視線，一株冷汗從臉頰下滴落在水灘造成微微波紋那瞬間，天空出現了似如雨滴的眾多物體。

雖然眼睛無法辨認，腦海的記憶卻讓空看的一清二楚，輕語著，「冰箭雨」，直到看的清楚後，那數量早已跑出萬位數且巨大無比又鋒利無比的冰箭早已群群刺入了土地，拍打起在地面上的水灘，造出了不小的霧氣，彷彿天空逞罰著地面般。

等到『雨』下完後，原本騎乘白龍的靈從天而降，看著那濃重的霧氣，心裡已經斷定了自己有沒有結束掉敵人的性命，但是一股『氣息』改變了他的想法，一股不知從哪裡過來的強風把霧氣吹散，看到了裡頭被群群冰箭圍繞，卻沒有任何傷痕出現在身體上的紅髮少年，左手遮蓋頭頂，操控著地上的水成為了柔軟的盾保護了全身。

手腕轉動了下，手面呈爪型對著前方的靈，而卡在『盾牌』中的冰箭們便把刺進在盾牌中的頂端轉向靈，銳利的殺氣夾著風衝去。

靈不躲也不閃，以身上的妖甲擋住襲擊而來的冰箭群，如兩個金屬相撞般的音符不斷出現，冰箭如牙籤飛撞牆壁般被靈的凱甲彈開。

『怎麼會？那些比我的『爪』還殺傷的冰箭是如此的危險，卻被他的妖甲彈開！？』路伊斯不敢相信的說著，但卻被空的冷笑聲給暫停緊張。

『他使用水來保護』說著讓狼聽不懂的話的空，帶著微微笑容看著在旁不明白意思的路伊斯，便繼續，『當物體衝撞他的妖甲時，他用水的彈性減掉了物體的速度，便用冰的結實狠狠彈開物體，這就是為什麼冰箭無法傷到他一根汗毛的原因』

『那我們該怎麼去打贏他呢，教授？』被空教導的路伊斯不爽的說著，隨後的『教授』加了個重音。

『船到橋頭自然直……』

路伊斯一頭霧水的看著空，剛剛完美的解說了靈的防衛，但卻連一個攻擊的計畫都沒有，現在開始在煩惱，跟空一起融合到底是好事還是壞事…

戰鬥冷卻了段時間後，靈再度動作，揚起了雙手，全身再度瀰漫著強大的氣息，地上的水出現了變化，彷彿被吸收般，慢慢的積起且圍住靈；如從樹葉上滴落的水珠打散出的波紋，唯一矛盾的是，波紋向中間集中，彷彿時間倒轉一般。

突然，靈向上伸出左手，集中的水灘開始分裂並與地面分離，五團憑空的液體忽高忽低的飄浮著，手碗轉動一下，液體開始轉動著，前頭左旋；後頭右旋。

『甚麼招式阿？』不解的口語，被汗珠劃過的臉頰，路伊斯緊咬著牙。

剛剛看不出用意，但隨後感應到大量『氣息』的輸入，空已經知道靈的招式，『是五龍傳．抹殺，這招式是所有水之牙印中最具有殺傷力跟機動性的廣泛招數』帶著『被擺了一道』的厭惡眼神瞪著靈。

『五龍？』

突然，連空本體都還沒有感覺到，靈站好馬腳後便用力出一拳，而那不停旋轉的水團開始出現巨大化的現象，而在那瞬間伸長！空意識到那快速的風，便向左側旋翻身，躲過了那快速的物體，唯一可以確認的是，物體不是好物。

眼睛漸漸抓住那衝進樹林的黑色身影，殺氣直接衝撞空的腦門，並不是從靈身上從來，而是在樹林中那五條物體，「吼吼吼吼！」令狼恐懼的吼叫從上空出現，五條蔚藍色的巨龍在森林上頭徘旋，身上沒有所謂的閃亮鱗片，而是那半透明的龍身。

靈宣示戰鬥指示，上空的巨龍們便完全盯住空，再度吼叫，彷彿在宣示戰鬥開始般，一條一條的衝向空展開攻勢。

迅速的躲過一次又一次的攻擊，但敏捷鑽入一個又一個空隙，雖然如此，卻還是輸了一棋的被龍撞上，夾帶著空撞斷一棵又一棵的巨木，緊接著滑過粗糙的地面。

「切！」

受夠一直被牽著鼻子走，腳尖站穩在地面上；雙手緊抓著龍頭，慢慢的停止住龍的推力，直到龍動彈不得，一記拍擊！龍跑的方向直接亂成一團，但攻擊沒有了結，直接被襲來的其他龍們，還沒有時間逃離的空如球不停的被龍傳來傳去；彷彿是每顆白球都對準的最後一顆8號黑球般。

威猛的攻勢彷彿沒有休止符般的傷害著空，但最後被龍用力撞擊在地面，身體圍『大』字型的空嘴角出現了斑斑血絲。

「混蛋，很痛耶…」

單手抓著頭站起，對著徘徊在空上方的龍壞笑著說，「你們…真煩」

尖銳的『五爪』再度從雙手的關節中出現，閃爍著危險的跳上空中與龍奮戰，不停的砍殺著各個龍的身體，但因為是液體而無法得到任何傷害，明明知道會失敗的空，臉上那揚起的嘴角還沒有退去的現象，而是用腳尖點下了上方的龍，且毫無防備的面相對向他張開血盆大口的龍。

「月牙巨爪！」

舉起了右手的『五爪』，還沒揮下去的瞬間就被吞入肚子裡了。

『哼哼，死吧！』

對著外面的龍笑著，突然，龍頭開始出現變化，毫無之覺的瞬間被分裂為兩半，失去了意識彷彿斷翼的鷹隼般摔落在地面上，而裡頭的空便安全的從中走出，緊接著，一頭一頭的龍門出現了相同的現象，一頭頭掉落在地。

「我的『月牙巨爪』可不是只針對一個物體呢」露出舌頭邪笑著，感受著自己撕咬出來的勝利。

勝利的喜悅卻短暫的，看著那被分為兩半的龍，沒有變回水則是像果凍般躺在地上，突然，巨大的氣息再度出現在所有的龍中，空警覺的向後跳，看著漸漸縮小的龍。

不可思議之既，龍開始出現再生的狀態，慢慢的由五頭變成了十頭龍，比以往更具有致命性，也讓空不爽的「切！」的一聲，又出現了麻煩的狀況。

『我來……』

看著不耐煩的路伊斯，空便接上了工作，深深的呼出一口氣，便輕語著，「『壓』」

龍一頭一頭的衝過來，雙手張開，一股不知名的強風突然撲向所有龍的面前，頓時，所有的龍全部停止了動作，想要掙扎、想要吼叫，但卻什麼事都做不了，只能待在被時間拋棄的空中！

「粉碎吧」

雙手緊緊握成拳頭，那一刻，所有的龍全部變成「啪！」的一聲變成了滴滴水珠的灑在空的身上，彷彿是在享受著戰敗者的鮮血般。

「真是神技阿，使用深海中的壓力來轉化成武器，雖然會喪失許多體力，但卻可以直接把號稱無敵的五龍傳直接消滅」哼哼的笑著，雖然所有的泡泡全部被『壓』給用破，馬克羅依然能用『心眼』看到了空爭取到的上風，但在心中卻出現了疑問，『但是為什麼不用『壓』摧毀靈呢？你到底有什麼企圖，空』

『下個就是你』直瞪著從森林的保護中出現的靈，但是絕技『壓』把大量的『氣息』全部吃光，讓空不得不單腳跪在地上，微些喘氣。

『真是棒的身體呢，平常的我要是使用了這招，不但不能用成還會全身力量抽走般的直接倒地昏睡』空在抹起了一小口微笑，從身後的那披風的一小塊一小塊殘體抽出了一把潔白的巨劍；身體準備向舉著『冰錐槍』的靈衝刺過去。

『真是個恐怖的傢伙，所有的傷害、攻擊、時間、時機，完全都在空那無法測量的腦裡，現在的狀況或許已經在他的腦裡出現許多遍了……』在裡頭說話的路伊斯，帶著敬佩以及嫉妒的心情，而在深處是有著對空的恐懼，現在依然在慶幸自己是站在空這邊的，不然可是會被空完全玩在手上。

「阿阿阿阿阿！」

完全把所有的思訊告訴了敵人，赤裸裸的衝向靈，舉著那巨大的白色刀刃，砍下去的瞬間，攻擊點已經被槍身給擋住，柔順的移開空，當頭與靈的腰際平行時，甩動的槍頭狠狠的打在空的頭上，衝擊打到了全身的穴道，讓身體沒有預警的倒在地上，想要起來，卻被槍尾直接壓下，雖然如此還是頑固的抵抗著，但靈便不急不慢的將左手掌放在那尖銳的槍頭，用力一壓，穿透肉體的撕裂聲響起，但是源頭並不是靈的手掌，而是空的頭………

破碎的聲響、撕開的慘忍音符、以及如從噴泉灑出來的泉水的血腋………

悲劇讓現場冰冷了十幾秒，但是一聲笑打破了氣氛，不管貫穿腦中的『冰錐槍』，身體直接站起，被血腋瀰漫的臉以及那快把臉皮撕裂的詭異笑容看著靈，說道，「我說過了，今天會死的不是我，是你」說一落下便如水般覆蓋在整個靈的身上，而那流淌成河的血腋逐漸變得越來越透明。

「不是只有你會運用水的彈性！」空的本尊現形在被水包裹的靈下，甩動著身軀；腳加速的踢起靈，而在憑空的瞬間，身上的水瞬間分散到四肢，便各個射向兩棵巨大的樹幹上，姿勢有如被囚禁在牢裡的罪人般。

看著不停掙扎的靈，空冷笑了幾聲，道，「原來你也有害怕的時候阿？」

擺出格鬥家的戰鬥姿勢，全身出現更加強大的波動，地上的水全部爬上空的身上，最後集中道張開的兩隻手掌，神情如被激怒的龍爺。

當手掌前灌滿水後，便出現左右旋不一的透明色球玉，又道，「那你應該更恐懼這招！月靈．四十四掌！」

一掌擊出的瞬間，身體早已脫離了時間的枷鎖，身體前進一步後退一步的就像飛影，靈的身體不停的被強擊著，雖然被那堅硬到不可理喻的妖甲覆蓋，卻能看到超過預期的成果，眼睛迅速超過預期的成果，每一掌的擊破，視線便轉到下個部位，同時在心中道，『就算你穿著凱甲，水可是能參透所有的物體的！我要把你所有的筋骨、所有的神經、所有的組織、所有的器官造成最大限速的傷害！！』

開始吼叫著，增加速度跟力道，地面開始出現許多被氣息吹起大量砂石，徘徊在雙狼的周圍。

當第四十三掌擊出後，雙手掌平行，所有的球玉全部融合在一起成為了個更加巨大的球玉，轉個身，眼睛已經看到心臟位置，雙手所擺出來的手勢彷彿含住球玉的猛狼，兇猛的攻入靈的心臟，而球玉從靈的後背解放巨大的水波，完全穿透靈的身軀，靈也隨之失去了動作權力，垂下了頭失去意識。

那一時、那一刻，空得到了勝利，失去體力的他直跪在地上，全身汗流浹背、雙眼也疲憊的半闔上，而綁在空中的靈也因為招式解開而跌落在地，平躺在地，過了一段時間後，空便吃力的站起，走到靈的旁邊，腦海出現了些讓自己誤解的事物。

為什麼他知道怎麼做出『冰錐槍』跟師父最自豪的『五龍傳．抹殺』？

但答案只能自己去發掘，揭發靈的真面目，雖然算出些空永遠不想要的可能，卻還是想要知道，因為要把那不想要的結果剔除在他的腦裡。

你到底是誰？

＊＊＊＊

「鏗鏮！」

不停的響起著快拍的音符、不停的踩起濃重的砂石，雙狼快速如疾風的交錯著，原本挫敗的他，如今回到了戰鬥並且變得更加強大。

一聲爆炸，雙狼彈開，如此的激烈卻都沒有露出疲憊的姿態，但在靈凱甲上那無數的刀痕以及胸口那巨大的龜裂，已經告訴了大家，那強大的火焰將會被更強的灼熱烈燄給消滅。

蒼狼再度起步，揮舞著那尖銳的天狼刃，如光速般消失在原地，在那瞬間，神不知鬼不覺的瞬間，靈的胸口出現了火紅的新傷痕，隨後臉頰出現重擊，快速的音節的陸續出現在靈的身上，彷彿被牽著鼻子般的前一步後一步的動作。

如風的少年現形，同時也畫下了節奏的句點，側身看著不動如峰的靈，左手伸直向靈的背後，「爆炎壓…」輕語一聲，瞬間出現的爆炸，出現的壓力同時把靈連狼帶刀的彈飛，如滾輪般的劃過幾百尺的粗糙大地。

「遊戲要結束了…」

蒼狼口中傳出了無溫的氣息，全身被強烈的火炎所包裹，舉起了刀刃準備要好好的大戰一局，在百尺邊緣的靈也接收到了蒼狼的宣示，跟著舉起了『炎刃』且散發著凝重的『炎之氣息』，雙狼腳尖一點地，便同時消失在原地中，「鏗！！」兩把刀刃相擊，雙方強大的波動出現了一圈強風，雙方不停的釋放出不可弱視的能量，眼神跟著放出弒神般的殺氣。

站在斷嵦上的克里奇斯跟馬爾欣賞著挑戰者跟被挑戰者的決戰，一陣從戰鬥場擴散的強風直接撲鼻，雖然克里奇斯沒有受到影響，但是在旁的馬爾居然被強風的衝擊撞飛到後方三尺之遠，可見與克里奇斯同個階級真的不是謊言。

『現在的小蒼狼簡直是被附了身一樣，沒有之前的銳氣，卻出現了一份冰冷以及與眾不同的殺氣，難道這就是小蒼狼心裡中被囚禁的黑暗面？』沒有理會在旁呼嘯蒼狼實力的馬爾，心中不停的沉思著但還不能確定一個底，「真不得了呢，這少年」看著殺氣滿面的蒼狼哼笑幾下，另一隻手抓緊興奮大叫的馬爾的脖子，要他住嘴。



靈把另一隻手放在刀背上，一股龐大的能量瞬間注入到炎刃身上，身上的炎瞬間增加了數倍，使勁推蒼狼五步之遠，彷彿想要重回上次的狀態，但是蒼狼卻沒有跪倒的現象。

「哼哼，用過的招數不會在靈驗一次的！混蛋！！」

另一隻手用力抓緊天狼刃的刀背，一股能量爆炸性的跑出，直接將靈單跪在地，全身燃燒著巨火，靈現在的力場有如用刀擋住一顆灼紅兇猛的巨大彗星，蒼狼向前一步，光速比音速快，方圓百里瞬間出現一顆深不可測半圓，最後來了個「轟隆轟隆！！」爆炸聲，彷彿要刺破火靈官的耳膜，另一陣強風加倍揮出，克里奇斯立刻張開雙手，結界瞬間出現，千鈞一髮的擋住強風，否則馬爾會被裡頭的風刃砍成碎片。

躺在半圓中、妖甲出現焦黑的現象，四肢出現抽搐的現象的靈是如此的狼狽不堪，而與靈平行在高空中的蒼狼，再度舉起空著的左手，輕語著「炎壓…」，一股力量無聲無息的撞上靈的身軀，一陣震動，靈又下陷了幾尺，力量瞬間擴散在大陸上。

感受到壓力的馬爾強制性的跪倒在地，身體禁不起那股壓力而大量鮮血，而持續站穩的克里奇斯卻毫髮無傷，只是神情微些難堪。

『這是什麼力量？連話都說不出來』無法敞開心思，隨後又咳出了不少的鮮血。

「這就是『煉燄高峰』以及『烮燄之眼』的完美組合，這孩子已經不算是千之選一，應該是一萬個火焰係高手裡面都找不到的狼人，比天才還要強悍的孩子」說著說著，嘴角流出了斑斑血絲，『巴特阿，你到底對這孩子做什麼？以為你才是最強的狼人，但是……』咬牙著，絲毫都不想要知道蒼狼以前的地獄般的修煉。

每一天都當做最後一天的存活著，不停的把生命當銅板丟的修煉，直到四肢全斷才停止，難道這就是那孩子的『火炎之道』嗎？

「夥伴…」揮起了被稱為『夥伴』的天狼刃，身體縮成一團，全身燃燒著所有的『氣息』；有如剛通過大氣層的隕石，吼道，「超奧義．狼王斬！」

火焰頓時變成了巨大的狼頭，隨後周圍開始出現了數不清且似如狼的火團，如大雨般的衝向靈。

『只有真正的狼王才能掌控超越千萬的狼群，而我就是狼王！』在心中為自己增加士氣，包裹全身的火焰快速密集在天狼刃上，變成了巨大的『狼牙』！帶著千萬大軍衝向無法移動的靈。

大雨灑下的瞬間，所有的聲音靜止的，任何的風吹草動，都消失的乾乾淨淨，唯有的就是那漫長的無音，看著那巨大的半圓被火焰填滿成一顆完整的球體，慢慢的擴散；有如快速成長的大陽，試圖要把火紅的大地吞沒。

面對著逐漸逼近的熱炎，馬爾吃力的對抗著壓力，伸起了一隻手發出火紅的『炎之氣息』，想要安全的進入那層火球體。

「不行的，馬爾！那個火焰太過厚重，憑你所有的力量，連存留一半的身體都不可能！」直接單手拐住馬爾的胸口，向後一跳，憑空的瞬間呢喃了幾句，隨後一圈藍色的古文瞬間環繞在雙狼身上，「陰陽火炎．鬼…」

全身突然感受到比冰塊還冷酷的氣息，死藍色的火焰憑空出現且包裹住雙狼，便安靜的熄滅，帶走了雙狼離開那危險的空間。

事實上只有二十分鐘，但是感覺如一輩子，所有較高的山坡、高山、斷嵦，都在那瞬間夷成了平地；有如蒙古那無邊界大草原；如那沒有界線的海水。

那依舊殘留些火焰的巨大地洞中，少年全身疲憊的站躺在焦黑的土地的靈旁，雖然所有的體力全部遺失，但依然死撐的站立著，俯瞰著戰敗者。

『為什麼你會『影火』？這應該只有吧特才知道的『火之牙印』阿…』在心裡疑惑著，腦海頓時憶起吧特寬大的後背，如今只有一件事務必要做，冷汗劃過蒼狼的緊張的臉蛋，身體蹲了下來，雙手顫抖著的伸向靈那殘破不堪的黃金色面具。

你是誰？

＊＊＊

「蔚藍之眼」

閉上了左眼，右眼的顏色變成了蔚藍，手指輕輕的劃過了凱甲，「磅！」的一聲，直接分裂成一半，結實的身軀、褐色的柔軟皮毛，完美的身材讓空有著似曾相識的感覺，用手觸摸，可以感受到那溫暖的溫度，從腹部慢慢的滑到胸口，突然手指碰到了一個堅硬的物體，抬頭一看，物體閃耀著溫柔的海洋色彩，銀白色的鎖鏈環繞在頸部繫住了物體，蔚藍翡翠……是舜的信物……

溫熱的液體劃過空冰冷的臉頰，用著顫抖的口氣自言自語道，「不是的…不會是你的…一定不是你！」

雙手趕緊拉開面具，看到靈的真面的那瞬間，淚水愧提、心房破碎、所有的痛一觸即發，雙眼直瞪著那微笑的面孔，儘管血流滿面，卻沒有減弱那笑容，用著微弱的口語說著，「幹的好…空，我很…驕傲呢」

「師父！！」慘叫著，原本還殘留的理智也再次遺失，只剩下那心碎的男孩，在視為父親的舜旁痛哭著。

＊＊＊

充滿恐懼的拉開那具面具，看著那從以前就給蒼狼許多父愛的他，雖然嘴不停的刻出鮮血，卻依然微笑的說，「做的好，蒼狼，你終於能獨當一面了」

少年什麼話都說不出來，因為心痛已經把所有的神經全部麻痺，只留淚水不停的流出。

不是這樣的……

不可以是這樣的……

我不要你就這樣走了！

哭聲立刻破口而出，雙手立刻抱住巴特粗大的脖子，比千刀萬剮還痛的心疼不停的讓40年來都沒哭泣過的他流淚了，腦海不停的秀出所有與巴特同在的回憶，如照片般一張一張的被痛給燃盡。

「巴特！！」

最後一聲的吼聲從這焦黑的大地傳出，卻沒有回應……………

＊＊＊＊＊＊

在一個冰冷的房間中，機器運作的聲音不停的出現，眼看著超過手指可計算的銀幕前坐著一位有著烏黑頭髮的少年正與左旁銀幕中的黑髮少年通話…

「查課大人，西嶺跟北領獸人分基地已經被我們所佔領，請指示下一步」

無溫的口氣、無神的眼神，彷彿在跟冰冷的機器說話似的。

「非常好，LEVEL 4，現在的你們只要待命就夠了，剩下的以後再說」少年冰冷的說著，隨後繼續，「把所有獸人的屍體都餵給LEVEL 2跟3，我相信會非常美味」帶著一面令狼恐懼的微笑，喝著馬克杯裡黑濃的咖啡。

「了解，LEVEL 4 ，結束通話」話一落，銀幕立刻變成空白，只留下少年在黑暗中品嚐著那常人不可靠近的超濃縮黑咖啡。

＊＊＊

「無法接收到西嶺分總部的訊息」

「無法接收到北領分總部的訊息」

在那黑暗的房間中，電腦銀幕是最閃耀的光芒，而在前面的狐獸人帶著個懊惱的表情抓著後腦，便嘆了口氣的自言自語道，「真是的，兩個領地居然被抹殺掉了…看來只有要求龍領跟虎領的人來摟」手指靈巧的敲打的鍵盤，但當要按ENTER鍵時又頓了一下，便多加了一句。

「這份訊息不可與總部長討論以及提問」

『不可以跟那隻笨狼說，會惹他不高興的…』


得到勝利的蒼狼跟空揭發了靈的真面目並且得到不想要的結果，而獸人總部已經出現嚴重的損傷，即將面臨的大戰該會是哪方得到戰鬥？

待續………………………

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

姆....想不到靈竟然是我和阿空的師父阿....

不會就這樣真的死了吧....

真是殘忍的試煉...

查克那個該死的傢伙，又再亂來了...

期待下一篇。

----------


## 聖之神翼

好緊張又刺激的局面啊～

作者大哥的寫作能力又提昇了…的說～

好像感覺真的存在似的～

「更」期待下一集的小說咯～

的說～

----------


## 雷歐姆

小狼大大想要抱我阿~   當然可以阿(羞)   (被巴)

第39章出來了^^

還是一樣很好看  (已經開始期待40章了) (炸)

不過...

蒼狼跟空...

雖然打贏了

不過好可憐QQ

看到他們不安的那部分

我也跟著不安了呢XD

他們發現是他們的師父

我都哭了   (大哭)  (你也太進入劇情了吧(汗))

希望巴特和舜可以沒事Q.Q

期待40章的到來  (燦笑)

----------


## 曜

啊!!!!雖然大概有猜到發展....但
我拿這種催淚的劇情最沒辦法了(T^T....
況且師徒檔對我來說也是超喜歡的啊(僅次於狼野的兩對→聲明

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    當然還有奇拉&震啦!!其實是因為狼人大叔是我的要害(鼻血!!!((誤 還有正太(被拖走     
    

咳
言歸正傳
這次的戰鬥畫面很精采呢....
話說
兩位師傅沒有蔚藍之眼or烮燄之眼之類的??(好歹也是四牙....打下來似乎是妖甲特別強
突然發現四牙的模擬戰根本是小CASE(總覺得舜&巴特的招式變少了....
就結果推測
兩位師傅的師傅應該也是十分的變態(誤)....十分的強大
空&蒼篇似乎事告一個段落了(真的嗎...
黑心查克出現.....
接.下.來是破&狼野了吧(盯.....
生為讀者也只能期待了(握....
最後祝早日康復送給兩位師父(如果還活著的話...
期待第40章 Help大加油!! 

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    以下是心聲+問題
空&蒼覺醒(?)後兩位師傅似乎變成只有挨打的份了......
理性上是接受了,不過感情上還是對於師父們被打敗了有點無法接受(師父們啊.....T^T好像變弱了
問題方面
1.除了火&水的聖地之外風&地也有嗎?
2.現在蒼&空使用的就是靈道了嗎?
3.火靈官有比火之牙強嗎?他們的關係是....?(就巴特而論,蒼的外掛開太大了
4.所以接下來蒼&空就會變成完全的狼人態嗎?
5.巴特&舜被打敗了意味著蒼&空已經是四牙了嗎?
6蒼&空用的蔚藍之眼&烮燄之眼如果師傅不會用的話，代表之前有人會用嗎??
代.誌.大.條.了
我居然丟出了這麼多問題!
我真的只是隻好奇心重的狼，作者不要追殺我啊(奔.....

----------


## Holpless

TO 蒼狼：

跟你說了麻，未來是未知的，越大的力量會讓你得到越大的代價

這就是訓練後所付出的代價，看著自己的似如親生兒子的徒弟在你面前成功，雖然慘痛，卻是最甜美的代價。

我方都動這麼多了，也該換換了吧，在偏心會被查克捏著狼耳回家打＝ ＝川

TO 聖之神翼：

感謝誇獎呢，嘿嘿

咦？ 我的功力提昇拉？ 都不知道耶（乾笑）謝謝哦

小說就是要讓讀者感覺是存在的，但是我不能跟松本X張比，他是天才（誰跟你說他阿＝ ＝？）

感謝期待︿︿

TO 雷歐姆：

可以抱哦？ 那（撲） （喂！公然侵犯獸兒！？ 拖回去斬！） 囧！

哇屋，感謝誇獎呢，小狼很高興呢︿︿（甩尾）

不過能讓你深入劇情我很高興呢哦，因為我的小說不是那種讓獸看到睡覺的型

哇嘎他！（日語）（你在寫啥 ＝ ＝？）

沒不沒事，只能看他們的生命力拉（你當他們小強阿！！！（怒））（某狼被一群舜、巴特迷追殺）

感謝期待

TO曜：

催淚了阿？

在催一次（喂！）

對阿 狼人大叔，尤其是四牙那肌肉派的，我都受不了（止鼻血中）

誰說他們沒有的？我可沒有這樣說哦＝ˇ＝

摁 黑心查克出現了！大家又團結阿！（你誰阿＝ ＝？）

感謝期待！下一個！！

曜：你還沒回答我的問題（狠瞪、手狠狠抓住小狼的頭）回答！

我：嗚嗚！！我知道了！！別殺我！

1. 這無可奉告

2. 這無可奉告

3. 這無可奉告

4. 這無可奉告

5. 這無可奉告

6. 這也無可奉告

曜：XXXXX這跟沒回答一樣！你給死回來！

我：要是告訴你了就不好玩了麻（逃）

曜：給我回來！！！！！！

劇終......（被打

----------


## Holpless

Ｐａｒｔ　４０　寒冬中的大戰（初章）


「呼呼！呼呼！」

大雪不停的由風颳動著，大地的生氣被雪的冰冷所蓋住，烏雲遮住了藍天，讓溫暖的大陽消失在世界的上空，而在那白色的世界上出現了動靜…

「轟隆轟隆！」

整齊的隊伍、合一的步伐，龐大的數量令所有的事物都喪膽，在巨大隊伍的後方出現五位不怎麼合群的人影，散發著一股輕鬆。

「要不要讓DEVIL 2 穿上些衣服阿，看他們赤裸裸的樣子就覺得好冷」

一名有著血色頭髮的少年帶著「我好冷」的神情對旁邊帶著蛙式眼鏡的黑髮少年問道。

「那些廢物只是拿來當盾牌的，不需要給他們那種優待」回道，冰冷如機器的口語與黑髮少年的心的溫度相同。

『真是冷酷呢，跟這個冷颼颼的天氣一樣呢』壞笑著，腦海又再度想到了一件事便跟在旁的三個人問道，「奇怪，你們怎麼會跟我這麼近？以前連接近一步都不要呢」

三個人同時看了他一眼，便直接不甩的往其他方向看，心裡異口同聲的說，『那是因為你身上的臭味因為冷便不再刺鼻了，這麼簡單的東西都不知道……』輕鬆氣氛瞬間被無數的槓給成悶了下來，只有紅髮少年還在狀況外。

到達了較高的小山坡，部隊便立刻停止腳步，等級2跟3的DEVIL不停的吼叫著，彷彿在示威，但是之後的DEVIL卻像石頭般站著，不管風怎麼颳、雪怎麼下，神情還是一樣，如機器般的待命。

黑髮少年舉起一片鏡片在空中，對準東北邊，食指輕輕按了一下，鏡片所圈住的視野瞬間向前放大，圈住的視野出現了一座巨大的建築，外面看似巨大的『狼頭』，冷靜及沉穩，完全反映出狼的性格，少年哼笑了一下。

「是狼人的部屬區的造型呢………真是可悲呢」

在嘲笑的同時，一名少年跑到少年的左旁立刻單跪在地，開口，「查克大人，武力已經全數安穩了，請下達命令」口氣有如跟皇帝說話的將軍般。

「……啟動曙光粒子炮」

冷冷的說著，眼神完全沒有看著他一眼，而聽到命令的他，便抬頭道「了解！」，五官完全與查克一個膜子印出來般，隨後起步離開查克的周圍。

「咖拉咖拉！」

一個巨大的物體由裝置在底下的滾輪移動著，機身黑的不像話，環繞在鋼管上的二十顆『曙光水晶』則格外的亮麗。

「等待我的攻擊指令…」

無語氣的下達命令，靜靜的站裝置旁，看著螢幕上的數據跟能量計算，突然，右手腕上的手錶出現了閃亮的現象，查克舉起來看了看，便不解的看了下裝置在蛙鏡上的鏡片，便又看了下手錶的內容，在心裡疑惑道，『那破屋裡居然有這麼強大的能量，是奇克嗎？不………那是不可能的，他的最新資料上的實力雖然強大，但這也太……』

到底是誰？

＊＊＊＊

狼藉的走廊中出現了沈重的腳步聲，巨大的身軀、黑色毛髮，一邊的耳朵沒幾秒搖了一下，兩個耳環便跟著製造了下不同的光線，耳朵的動作顯示著面無表情的狼人心中的焦急。


進入了左拐第三房，裡頭出現許多穿著白色博士袍的獸人，手上都是張張資料，狼人視線停止在那大片防彈鏡外的銀髮少年，漂浮在空中、全身冒著白亮的光芒，同時被許多電氣殘繞著，雙目輕閉，彷彿睡的香甜的孩兒般。

走到鏡子前，與在旁檢查數據的白狼人道，「雷神初始化進行的怎麼樣？」口氣十分霸氣。

「現在很穩定，器官跟腦部運作都正常，但體內的細胞出現快速壞死的現象，雖然再生速度跟的上，但是…」在旁的白狼人垂下頭，但還是鼓起勇氣的接下，「光是這樣冥想著，身體就快接受不了了，這樣去戰鬥的話，只能撐半小時左右」

「是嗎…」

安靜的看著鏡子內的破，突然耳朵內出現電磁波的聲音，狼人按了下左耳，便說道，「怎樣？」

「初始化進行了怎麼樣了阿？」耳朵出現了回應，口氣加了點甜蜜。

「破還在不穩定的階段，應該需要幾分鐘的時間」

「……」另一頭沉默幾秒中，便回應，「我們可能沒有那幾分鐘的空檔呢」

「什麼？」奇克不解的問道。

「我們的衛星已經偵測到查克的大軍了，看來隨時都有可能出現戰鬥」奇多亞嘆了口氣，便又繼續，「我是可以幫你們多爭些時間哦」

「嗯，謝謝」奇克回道。

「等到這戰爭結束了，就換我跟你之間的戰．爭．哦」

奇多亞慢慢的說著，讓奇克臉上出現一絲紅暈，連在旁的白狼人都出現「撲疵！」的笑聲，但是奇克一拳砸在桌子上時，白狼人閉上了嘴，全身跑出一堆冷汗，因為桌子凹了一個大洞………

結束了通話，奇克便在輕聲哀悼，「真是的，這傢伙怎麼這麼糟糕……要攻也是我攻，真不自量力」

「你也很糟糕…」在旁聽的一清二楚的白狼人無言道，額頭出現許多黑槓。

要快點阿，破，沒有多少時間可以浪費了……

奇克咬緊牙關，看著潔白的破，在心裡禱告著破早期的覺醒。

拜託了………

＊＊＊＊

在主控制台，每位資料員以及科技長慌忙的讀取從衛星取到的資料，紙張亂飛、資料狂飆，手指死命的敲打著鍵盤，每位獸都為了這個日子忙翻，這保護家園的大日子…

為獨佔在中間的奇多亞沒有出現任何動作，只是站在上方思考著，最後便跟左旁的資料班長命令道，「警戒開啟，開始隔離所有非戰鬥人員」

「了解！」不得有任何疑問，只有服從命令的打開警戒密碼，因為要是只有一絲的不配合、一點的小錯誤，都會導致整個任務的敗北…

突然，警戒開啟，除了醫療部、主控制室、以及雷神研究室以外，全部的房間、分部、迴廊的燈光全部關閉，只有那幫助視線的灰暗紅光來代替燈光。

「警告！所有非戰鬥獸員請立刻到達隔離區，這並不是演習……重複，所有非戰鬥獸員請立刻到達隔離區！」

清楚又大聲的廣播傳遍了整個總部，急促的腳步聲開始在總部的每個角落、每個地點出現，小獸兒的哭聲、年長獸的吼叫，都在警告著每個在總部的獸人們，大戰要開始了！

而另一區出現了另一個廣播。

「請所有機動部以及資料部的所有幹部以及獸員到達所有戰鬥崗位，重複………」

「總長！我們偵測到某種強大的能量，從敵方大軍中出現，能量持續上升中！」冷汗劃過報告的虎獸人，做了非常多年的資料官，但從沒有見過這麼令獸恐懼的能量數據，已經超出核彈的能量範圍。

「打開磁場防護罩…」不急不慢的下達指令，虎獸人點頭回應後，便打開了防護照，屋外，出現大量刺耳聲響的藍色雷電，不停的與其他殘繞，「吱吱！吱吱！」電氣不停的互相殘繞，建築出一圈厚重的防護罩，彷彿一碰到就會直接變成焦炭。

「請各位增加警戒，雖然防護罩足以敵擋三顆同時擊來的核彈，但我們還是不知道能不能敵擋住他們的攻擊」

預告出了不祥的可能，讓所有的獸人更加戒心，那一刻，每個獸人都停止工作，而是對著敬仰的自然之母禱告著，希望勝利能降在獸人上，贏得戰役…

＊＊＊＊

「奇克大人！」

一位哈士奇獸人緊張的呼叫奇克，便開始報告得到的最新資料…

「破體內中的伏特已經超過可以計算的範圍，剛剛計算出，光是以他的電氣就可以把所有總部裡頭全部的儀器都開啟，這樣的消耗卻只是破體內的幾百萬分之一的電氣」

驚獸的數據讓奇克有點訝異，加上前幾分鐘有出現不規律的呼吸，根據所有在場資料獸的計算，有很大的可能破會在未來的三十分鐘內甦醒，但問題是，有三十分鐘的空檔嗎？

＊＊＊＊＊

看到儲存完畢的提示後，查克便命令道，「射擊準備！」

在旁的DEVIL開始了發射程序，座標、能量輸出、壓力值等等，檢查完畢後，便按下了發射指令，二十多顆的『曙光水晶』開始左旋著，光芒更加閃耀，炮管開始出現能量輸出的聲音。而在螢幕前出現了完成度的百分率，從五十％慢慢的上升到八十％，但在還沒儲存到一百％時，查克已經宣布發射指令。

有如虹光的能量從炮口出現，慢慢的從裡頭突出，閃爍著似如溫暖但是致命的破壞力，有如笑裡藏刀，看似溫柔卻是恐怖的殺人機器………

爆炸聲出現，破耳的聲響立即傳向萬里之遠，砲彈如彩虹般的螺旋，沒有花掉任何分鐘的撞上防護罩上。

奇多亞看似不對勁，立即把磁場防護罩轉換成彈性護罩，雖然韌度出現增強現象，但是敵方衝擊力太過強大，導致防護直接凹進，離磚瓦貼的非常近，風險是，要是防護罩破裂，砲彈會撞擊毫無防禦力的總部，加上防護罩的爆炸後座力，會把這一切夷為平地…

「損傷上升三十％！」

在旁的白狐獸人開始報告著防護罩的持久力，慢慢的從三十到四十，過了十秒不多到達了五十％，每一次的報告都是只升不降，獸人們的緊張也只升不降。

但是奇多亞是如此的冷靜，手指按了下ENTER鍵後，彈性護罩瞬間堅硬了起來，被兩股壓力夾在中間，砲彈在那瞬間向外炸開，色彩淹沒了百里內的土地，有如爆炸的核彈，把所有的生命在那瞬間給熄滅，只留下死黑的土地，宛如死神走過的土地般，奪走了生氣，換成了死亡的氣息。

看到了防護罩成功的擊退砲彈，所有的獸人都把身上的巨石擺脫掉，捏掉了一把冷汗，原本的絕望變成了希望。

看著大家的歡樂，奇多亞沒有語氣的開口，「現在還不能放鬆，我們還是處於下風，把所有的武裝開啟，開始反擊！」

「哦！！」

彷彿救回了士氣，大家開始奮力著手反擊，之前的緊張變成了自信，原本的擔憂被擊退的砲彈推散，彷彿換如一新。

＊＊＊＊

「大人，曙光粒子炮並沒有打破獸人基地的防護罩，請下達攻擊指令」

黑髮少年得到的失敗結果，卻「哼」了一下，便與他的分身命令道，「ANGEL，讓所有DEVIL LEVEL 2 跟 LEVEL 3 出征」

得到命令的少年點了點頭，起步退離查克的視線。

「看來那些傢伙的智商增加了呢」冥帶著諷刺的口語對著查克，手放在黑色的蓬鬆長褲的口袋裡，便繼續，「你要怎麼辦呢？查克？」

「他們雖然能敵擋我們的砲彈，但還是不可能打的贏人海戰術，因為獸人的裡面的總人數絕對到不了六百萬，要是把老弱婦孺減掉，大概只有兩百萬獸人能與我們對戰」

直接反擊冥的諷刺，便轉頭看著那人山人海般的DEVIL們，有如海嘯般的衝上敵方軍部。

這場仗，我是贏定了！！

待續……………………



作者廢話區----

對不起阿！各位！

澳洲終於開學拉，我也到回學校的悲劇中，報告考試亂亂飛，所以只能擠出一些時間打出這張短文，請見諒（鞠躬）

----------


## 曜

搶到頭香XD
雖然比較短但是內容又令人緊張了......
查克果然夠黑心(連頭髮眼睛.....
嗯
獸人總部啊......(受人總部(誤很大= =
破雷神化了!!!!!(Help家的破長大了...(要手帕嗎(喂!?
期待後續.........(都40章了啊...好快XD
以下是廢話區
話說...

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    奇克和雷在一起時是受吧!!!
         這就是傳說中的"位"換星移??(被毆
            真是的我糟糕掉了=ˇ=

----------


## 雷歐姆

40章出了XD

雖然內容短

不過一樣好看^^

小狼大開學了阿@@

不要太累嘿XD

期待下集˙ˇ˙

獸人總部加油>口<

查克漏油  (←漏油?)

----------


## Holpless

To 曜:

黑心應該不代表外表也黑巴....(你搞錯了拉= =_

獸人總部...要是住在那裏的話 我會受不了的 都是肉... (鼻血!鼻血阿!)

小破長大了耶 (泣) (借手帕)

沒關係的 曜 這是自然的 我們都是獸 =///ˇ///=

To 雷歐姆:

謝謝^^

我不會過勞的 至少我是不會讓自己 (身後出現一群帶著殺氣的群)

(群: 快給我打......)

(我: 嗚嗚! 知道了!!)

謝謝期待^^

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

喔喔，最後大戰終於開始啦~

不知道我跟空在哪~

真想快點殺掉那些人類阿...(拔刀(歐飛

期待下一篇。

----------


## Holpless

不不不 現在是奇多亞的Show Time

你們的大戰會在之後出現，當神之子降臨之時

感謝期待

----------


## Holpless

Ｐａｒｔ　４1　寒冬戰火





「答答答答答！」

槍械的子彈聲、燎原的戰火，戰場上不停的出現一瞬間的火光，而在灰暗的瞬間不停的響起骨頭的粉碎、皮肉的撕裂所混和的音節，也跟著灑出骯髒黑血，讓這白色世界頓時變成了黑色地獄的模樣。

不停的死亡、不停的嘶吼，心裡只想著先前奔馳的低級DEVIL們都不吭聲的死亡，爆炸聲起此彼落，焦黑的碎裂屍體不停的堆在地面，令獸感到悲慘的用軍制度，戰在高峰的查克卻是一度的冷靜，彷彿那些為他犧牲的無數DEVIL與他沒有任何關係…

「查克大人，共有十萬六千隻的DEVIL 等級2、3已經剩下一萬零二十六隻，請下達援軍指令」一位與查克一模一樣的黑髮少年問道，全身上下穿著短袖迷彩軍事衣，與穿著黑色緊身衣的其他分身還要有地位。

「叫所有等級四DEVIL把自己的磁性護甲調到最高限度，準備出擊」

雙手交叉在胸口，看到少年鞠躬後離開，便看著獸人基地的頂點，思考著。

「要瞎掉那頭狼嗎？」

冥從左手邊出現，不停的玩弄『戰神之劍』，彷彿這場戰爭只是小孩子們的群架一般的不重要。

「不……他們不會笨到把總指揮放在最高峰，這樣的話只有擊斃的可能…」

「那在哪呢？光顧著說卻不著手找結果」

那雙比狼人更加灰暗的血紅瞳孔盯著查克，雖然是隊友但卻對他釋放著濃重的殺氣。

「我自有辦法…」簡單的回答，回瞪了一眼後便離開了原地，讓血髮少年孤單的站在原地。

『哼，還是跟破在一起比較好呢』在心裡冷道，往北方的天空凝視著，便又道，『你恨我嗎？破？』

莫名其妙的感覺讓冥頓時感到噁心，甩了甩頭離開了原地。

『反正你在不在都不會少塊肉，等到再次見面的時候，我還會殺掉你！』原先的微微哀傷被血腥的慾望給埋沒，舌頭舔了舔嘴邊，彷彿等不及想要撕裂腦海那白髮的少年，伴隨著詭異的笑聲離開了高原。

＊＊＊＊＊

「敵人兵量下降到七千九百！」

「地形機關槍出現二十％的損傷！」

「高爆流移動地雷目前運作正常！」

急促的報告聲在總指揮室不停的響起，所有的資料官不停的跟隨奇多亞的命令形式，現在的上風成績讓所有獸人的臉上添加點希望，更加奮力。

「總部長！」

一位熊獸人慌張的跑向站在主指揮的奇多亞，報告最新的資料，「敵軍開始輸出更多援兵，等級升級為四，數量不明」

「謝謝你，克爾，這資料很重要呢」對著穿著白色襯衫的熊獸人笑了笑，便轉頭把螢幕的戰局給放大，露出了思考的模樣。

「嗯！」回應了一聲後便回到了自己的崗位，途中心想，『第一次看過對獸這麼好的部長，雖然覺得死了也沒關係的，但是開始覺得很可惜呢！』臉上不自覺紅暈起來，便更加緊工作。

調整了武器模式後便按下了ENTER，所有的地形機關槍把槍口指在等級四的部隊，「答答答！」的閃爍著火光，裡頭的子彈迅速刺殺援軍，但是一股強大的磁力在觸碰的瞬間出現，反彈掉所有迎面而來的子彈群；彷彿魔鬼遇到聖水而現行的瞬間
。

「果然」奇多亞輕語，便心道『使用眾多的等級二根等級三的DEVIL來消耗我們的戰力，隨後使用威力跳一個階級的等級四來當援軍，真是殘忍呢，查克…為你犧牲自我的DEVIL在你無情的用軍技術下白白死去』

凝視著螢幕上的敵軍，當其中一隻等級四打爆了一座安裝在地面上的迷彩自動機槍時，被機槍的自毀裝置炸到，但沒有啟動那魅影般的防護罩，則癱在地上，慢慢的被死亡啃食，讓奇多亞抹起一口神祕的笑容。

命令道，「所有的高爆流移動地雷的目標全數標準等級四的援兵，其他的地型自動機槍全數攻擊剩餘下來的第一匹敵軍！」

得到命令，手指開始敲打著鍵盤，將指令快速的輸入到主電腦中，過了十秒不到，所有的武裝便得到了新的指令，往目標刺殺著。

『因為特殊改良的機槍的後座力大，造成子彈都往膝蓋以上的部位射擊，所有才被那防護罩給彈掉，雖然很難發現，但還是被我察覺到摟，查．克』

看著慢慢的佔上風的成績，奇多亞裡頭的自信不小心從小小的微笑透漏出去，原本加上來的DEVIL等級四雖然把全部武裝的損傷從二十％到達四十％，令獸冷汗滿面，但還是被奇多亞那狐狸利眼給抓到了破綻，便扳回了一城。

＊＊＊＊

看來援軍終究還是被獸人給制服了，看來那位不知名的人物很聰明呢…

查克口中咬著一根香煙，深深的吸了一口後取下了香煙，吐出一口白煙，雙眼便銳利的起來。

「查克大人，滅城炮的檢查結束，已經在待命階段」之前的少年出現，口語還是依然的恭恭敬敬。

「非常好」

轉頭離開原地，對少年一眼也沒看的越過，直直走向前方那巨大的圓柱體。

圓柱體上被許多曙光水晶所環繞，前左旋；後右旋，看似重如千斤的巨大物體，查克竟然單手將它扛起，臉色沒有出現一絲難過，左臉龐貼向那冰冷的機械；空著的手抓著金色的手把，等到腳踩穩，手指便按下了手把上顯眼的黑色按鈕。

『雖然很聰明，但是阿…』

肥胖的柱體開始出現轉動的現象，前後與兩圈水晶一並轉動著，原本的冰冷變得非常的溫暖，過不了幾秒後，原本都是冰冷的兩個物質只剩下一個物質依舊冰冷，查克…

『但是阿，我比你還聰明！』

「轟！」

溫暖的感覺卻發射出了冰冷的危險，穿越了數十里被黑血宣染的屍堆，撞上了無堅不摧的防護罩，卻在被排斥的那幾秒突破進去。

看著巨大的能量掙扎在防護罩中，頂端離總部離不到幾公分，這種距離讓好幾位獸人腦海都空白了起來，有些還以為時間停止般。

突然，奇多亞快速的輸入了些指令，雖然在危機中卻十分冷靜，所有牆壁的能量全數集中在破洞裡，不停的擠壓著能量。

雖然停止了能量的行進，但是出現了另一個問題，要是就這樣擠破了能量，頂端的爆炸威力會讓所有的防衛系統壞死，這樣的結果跟舉白旗投降的舉動沒兩樣，隨後，狼形堡壘那一雙瞳瞳有神的狼眼閃爍著，突然，蔚藍色的巨大牙印陣在能量的前頭旋轉著，雖然出現了鐘錶轉動的聲響。

「時．消失！」

奇多亞吼道，手指按下了DELETE鍵，那恐怖的能量就隨牙印陣的閃爍而消失在那片被死氣包裹的大地上，危機就無聲無息的不見了。

「警告！電力遺失百分之九十五，所有武裝系統將在兩分鐘之內停止運作！」

所有的燈光全部消失，只剩下那閃爍的紅燈，以及吵鬧的警鈴，地雷、機槍裝置開始減慢了速度，敵人也在這幾秒不停的突破著，那戰敗的結果也慢慢的浮起。

主控室一片狼藉，每位獸人都沉沒了下來…

「奇多亞部長，不管怎麼樣，我們都非常驕傲有你為我們的總指揮」

所有的獸人都嚴肅的面對著奇多亞，彷彿死亡根本沒有關係，唯一重要的是，自己有進一份保護家園的心力，雖然可惜，但是至少知道自己沒有白白死亡！

「…………」

身為指揮的奇多亞沒有語言，橘紅色的瀏海蓋住了雙眼，過了漫長的安靜後，奇多亞壓低怒火的說道：

今天，沒有任何獸有准許在這場戰爭上死亡，這是為了大家的希望而戰鬥的，我不希望大家就這樣放棄！在場的每位獸員都是優秀的，沒有任何理由能讓你們就這樣斷送生命，這是我總指揮的命令！

奇多亞的詞句讓所有的獸員的眼眶紅起，雖然想要做更多事，但是所有的控制表版都已經失去了能量，總部的電力也只能撐住五分鐘的防護罩，加上遠方的敵人不停的接近，已經沒有任何事可以做了……

「Chief ！the plain B’s process is complete！」（長官，計畫B已經準備完成）

突然，掛在奇多亞耳朵上的耳機出現了一位獸的聲音，口語帶些興奮，頓時奇多亞也抹起了一口神祕的笑容，便對所有的獸員說，「我說過了，我不會在任何獸人在此死亡！」

走到了主控制平台，單手按住耳機說道，「Awesome job Louis！」便按下了左下角藍色的按鈕，突然！所有的電路一扎眼的功夫全回到了總部，獸人們無語的看著頭上那溫暖的燈光，渾身不解的看著奇多亞，以為所有的電路都已經遺失了，為何才過兩分半後所有電路又再度回復！？

「別以為雷神可以白吃白喝，這就是他的房租費！」刺笑著，所有的武裝再度啟動，機槍的火力聲響席捲而來，原本快碰觸到警戒區的DEVIL開始擊退，比原先還要充足的電力讓所有獸人都更加奮力戰鬥著。

「全武裝損傷度到達百分之六十！」一名鬚狗獸人報告著目前的武力，敲打鍵盤的聲音在控制室蔓延。

『果然，讓在美國隱居的Louis 回到總部是對的，因為他是第二個獸知道總部的所有隱藏系統，也是獸人中最厲害的工程師』

奇多亞敲打著螢幕上的檔案，突然在巧手操縱之中出現了隱藏檔案，點入了檔案後出現了上百條數據，隨後出現了一個長方體，右方寫著一個英文字，「CODE」（密碼）。

奇多亞就打了三個字母，「G．O．D」（神），緊接著，又跳出了OK，此時說出，「神罰炮！」

從沒聽過的武器讓所有獸人感到疑惑，突然，在『狼頭』的那兩顆『巨牙』突然橫行直立，頂端外殼慢慢的向後退縮，裡頭出現黑色的空心圓柱體，許多沙塵從中跑出，可見已經很久沒有使用，看到炮塔準備完成後，奇多亞便按下隱藏在螢幕身後，那不起眼的灰色按鈕，隨後出現了紅色的光線在炮管理閃爍著，一條如雷射的光線衝出，如蛇形閃電般的穿梭在死氣沈沈的大地上，最後落在眾多DEVIL的地帶，爆炸性的衝擊立刻向外推散，在其中的群群DEVIL瞬間變成了焦碳。

看到威力強大的未知武器，所有獸人都目瞪口呆的看著成果，奇多亞笑著說，「神罰炮是以光粒子的具體所產生爆炸性的解壓縮，裡頭也出現了高達四百度的瞬間摩擦，所有才會製造出瞬間變成焦碳的現象」

「Cool……」

一位青年灰狼資料官說道，眼睛不停的直視著那炮口，而一記手刀讓他回了神。

「別再看了，灰朔，還有很多事情要做呢」一位獅獸人斥道，便直接抓住灰朔的狼耳回到崗位，不管他怎麼的敲打。


『看來又躲過我的攻擊呢，真是難纏的傢伙』

查克心道，便又舉起了『滅城炮』，強大的能量再度傳送到炮口，儘管那些兇猛的雷射不停的打破一群又一群的DEVIL隊伍，臉上的冰冷依然沒有退去，便說道，「這就是結束了」




待續……………………

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

姆，真夠先進的武器裝備阿...

神罰砲....好像很強的，查克的滅城砲也不錯....

破應該快出場了吧~

期待下篇。

----------


## 雷歐姆

查克真是個沒心的變態>口<

那些DEVIL也是生命呀QQ

神罰炮 ~ 

感覺好酷>///<

把查克轟掉吧~~~

神的制裁XD  (←航海王看太多)

奇多亞真是個好指揮 ^^

有點喜歡他呢 (炸)

有點懷念狼野呢@@

不過他在跟黑月...

就不免強他出現了 (炸)

期待下集^^

PS.  不知道空和蒼狼他們後來怎麼了呢?
       破也要早日初始化
         趕快來打查克XD

----------


## 聖之神翼

雖然有點看不懂…
不過感覺…非常緊張…
連本獸也開始有些擔心接下來的戰況了～

話說這個獸人總部…
真的是獸類眾多捏～
如果可以住在裡面的話…
唔～＞///＜好幸福啊！！（你想哪去了！？）

問：是不是到目前為止…都沒有半隻獸傷亡？
損傷的只是些機械類的？（機槍！）

希望…總部一定要保住呀～
「一定要勝利呦～」（聲援中…）  （聲援有咩用？你去參戰算了！）

期待下一集的…小說～的說～

----------


## 曜

啊啊
進入精彩部分了!!
大家的火力都很強嘛(還有隱藏系統!!
原來獸人總部可以使用"牙印"!?
消失啊.....直接讓查克消失就好了(喂.....這樣就寫不下去了
一整個總部的電力啊
這房租還真貴(電費很貴耶.....
灰朔!
似乎是個新角色
期待他的表現(如果有的話.....
期待朝42邁進

----------


## Holpless

To 蒼狼：

神罰好 滅城也不錯 那到底哪個才是你喜歡的？ （汗）

TO 雷歐姆：

對他來說 那只是實驗失敗品 現在對他的唯一價值只是砲灰

神的制裁阿... 不知道耶 呵呵＝ˇ＝

喜歡他阿？ 嘿嘿嘿嘿嘿 這都是第一印象呢 在深入呢 我就不知道了

每個主角 已經展開行動了 請期待

To 聖之神翼：

獸人總部麻 獸類可是很多的呢 嘿嘿 翼是不是出現糟糕的思想阿＝ˇ＝？ （炸）

答： 沒錯 沒半個獸死亡，這是奇多亞的抉擇 也是查克的推理

是   全數的武裝機械都受到重創。

勝利阿？ 那可是要看他們的表現哦

To 曜：

隱藏系統可是在之前就有伏筆哦 （笑）

獸人是有自然的靈氣 但是也有人類的氣息 所以開始牙之道是很困難的

能使用的是用屋子裡存留的狼之氣息來轉換成電力 但光是普通牙印就會喪失很多電力 所以時之牙印一用 全部的電力全部用光了

你是因為看他的名字好聽是吧＝ ＝ （懷疑）

----------


## Holpless

Ｐａｒｔ　４3　戰敗的孤狼、神之子降臨！！


看著外面那黑色血海，袍哮被戰火摧毀了音符，原本的絕境被所有武裝的猛烈攻勢慢慢逼退，但是奇多亞心中的不安卻開始擴大，便把『滅城炮』的能量殘缺全部鎖定，且使用腦海的記憶將發射的原點找出。

「北方六十七度……」從腦海中解讀出那瞬間的獵物，敲打著鍵盤，緊接著，『狼頭』的頂端出現齒輪轉動的聲音，一位有著柔順黑毛的狼獸人伏地在齒輪轉動而出現的小凹洞，舉起一把改裝過的狙擊槍，鴉雀無聲的散發著殺氣。

「Ok chief, lets kill the planner」 （好啦長官，開始殺掉計畫者）

一口流利的英文，野性般的自信，但在隱藏的手法熟練如狼，如月魔手下的暗殺者，槍口往奇多亞的所解讀的方位調整，右眼與瞄準鏡平行，手指轉了槍身旁突出來的齒輪，鏡片瞬間放大到一座小山，一位全身帶滿著無數工具的黑髮少年浮現在鏡片中，手持之前差點毀滅掉所有獸人基地防禦系統的『滅城槍』，便抹起一口笑容。

「HEAD SHOT」（爆頭）

輕輕一句，手指也輕輕的按下，一顆超越音速的黑色子彈在一瞬間讓毫無知覺的少年倒地，『滅城槍』重重的倒地，鮮血與腦漿從子彈貫穿的破洞中流出，原本期待的那一瞬間不解與恐懼卻不在臉上，而是一口貌似要拉破臉皮的笑容，彷彿在嘲笑黑狼人般。

雖然有點疑惑，但是發射點就是那裏，任務也結束了，只好回報給奇多亞，開始小心翼翼的離開狼頭。

＊＊＊＊

視線慢慢烏黑，鮮血的溫暖從身體流失，全身各個器官停止運作，呼吸的次數也慢慢的減去，率領千萬大軍的查克最後的遺言卻是，「我的任務結束了」

當他閉上了那被歲月所添加的黑眼圈圍住的雙眼閉上，成為千萬死屍之一的那幾秒，全身竟出現了顏色變化，遠本灰暗的服裝卻變成了迷彩軍事服，才發現，死的不是他……

＊＊＊＊

「God damnit！mission fail, repeat！mission fail！」（混帳！任務失敗，重複！任務失敗！）

對之前疑惑加以懷疑，便再度用瞄準鏡看一次屍體，才發現死的人不是查克，而是另一隻不知等級的DEVIL，讓Louis罵了句髒話，對自己的大意感到悔意與可悲。

得到Louis的報告，奇多亞咒罵了一句，心頭中的不安開始成長，便立刻命令所有獸人找尋任何與『滅城炮』的能量殘體，手轉動著控制台底下隱藏的齒輪，螢幕在下一秒出現『神罰炮』的能量列表，從百分之四十立即衝向百分之九十，雖然防禦系統與其他武裝系統有出現微弱的現象，但因為『雷神』的伏特而立刻回到崗位，且讓死亡人數增加了一倍。

突然！月朔大叫道，「強大的能量聚集從總部後方六百米出現！與之前的能量衝擊相似度高達百分之八十七！」

令獸大驚失色的報告讓奇多亞在那時刻空白了……

雖然防護罩是全面性防護，但是『滅城炮』的貫穿力可是能直接撕破那面牆！

此時，奇多亞腦海裡出現了查克真正的企圖，『第一次的攻擊並不是企圖要打壞我們的基地防護系統，而是要探測主控制室的真正方位，所以才引我們使出牙印，因為就算可以隱藏所有的電路通路方位，但是時之牙印因為過度操縱太多伏特，造成
了兩種危機，一是關掉所有系統，二是暴露出主控制室的位置，我太大意了！！』

當一切的思想全部認定為『正確』後，奇多亞立刻命令全數獸員立刻離開主控制室！

在總部後方，一位面無表情的少年扛著之前差點穿破防護罩的『滅城炮』，便用著冰冷的口語道，「雖然很有競爭力，但還是太粗枝大葉了」

冷冷的一句，手指輕輕按下，裡頭囤積的能量全部向獸人總部的右下角發射，那虹光般的死亡衝撞防護罩，立刻搓破防護罩，能量也重擊在毫無防備的總部。

摩擦而出的烈燄瞬間吞沒無數灰暗的長廊及房間，不停的向主控制室的衝去。

控制室裡，每位獸人都不說話，第六感瞬間領悟到危機，靈敏的獸耳早已聽到那死神的吼叫，那一時、那一刻，他們都知道，這個危機躲不過……

獸人們凝視的後方那白色的牆壁，音速般的火焰立刻撞開一個洞，試圖要淹沒整個控制室；有如撞進門的殺手，發射了一顆顆子彈，慘叫聲襲遍各個方向，最後離開那血流成河的房屋。

上一秒看到許多被火焰上身的隊員，下一秒因為撞到某種硬物而失去了意識，但在那一秒卻沒有感受到火焰的灼熱…

＊＊＊

聽到了耳機的大量雜音，Louis立刻反映出了不對勁，不管前方那劇烈的戰場，發現後方有一個人影，便舉起腰際上的手槍，正要擊出時，因為劇烈的震重，讓Louis身體搖動了一下，站穩的那瞬間，一愧尖銳的黑色物體從身後刺穿Louis的胸口，鮮血大量噴灑出來，弄髒了那烏黑亮麗的毛髮，他咬著被血沾濕的嘴皮，便甩了下手腕，槍口往後下方發射，殺死了發射物體的等級四DEVIL。

『Game Over, Louis』（遊戲結束了，Louis）他在心中道，便笑著從高空上墜落，掉落時，又再度發射了一顆子彈，迅速刺穿了扛著巨大圓柱體的少年的額頭，便在那瞬間按了下麥克風，道，「Sorry, chief…」

重重的倒在地面，鮮血立刻變成了溫暖的床，讓Louis永遠的沈睡……

＊＊＊＊

「嗚嗚…」

奇多亞從昏迷中甦醒，但對他來說，只是跑到了惡夢當中，灰暗的空間沾滿焦碳的臭味，而那些『焦碳』即是躺在四處的所有獸員，各個都分不清真正的毛髮顏色，因為已經被高溫立刻烤成碳灰。

「部長………」

熟悉的聲音在奇多亞的身上出現，低頭一看，竟是帶著苦笑的月朔，繼續道，「你沒事真的太好了呢」

「別說話，盡量讓自己保存點體力！」奇多亞道，雖然想要抱住年輕的月朔到達安全的地方，但是雙手卻不聽使喚，抬頭一看才發現雙手都被翻倒桌子壓住，雖然暫時不會有斷手的可能。

「不行呢，我一大半的身體已經…」

還沒說完，奇多亞便已瞪大雙眼的看著月朔的下半身，已經變成了焦碳，而且還沒有停止的現象，依然不停的燃燒月朔的身體。

「在過幾秒鐘吧，我可能就跟大家一樣變成了碳灰」依然帶著苦笑，雙手因為疼痛而顫抖著，頭無力的躺在奇多亞的腹部。

「不！還不能放棄，你還活著阿！我…」，「很高興能看到部長您呢，雖然希望能多幾秒的時間與您說話，但是我…已經…好累好困了，好想…睡…呢………」

並沒有讓奇多亞結束句子，便在他的身上沈沈的睡著了，全身也被死黑覆蓋，變成了焦碳…

「不不！」奇多亞慘叫，原本保證不再讓更多獸死亡，但卻因為自己的疏忽造成眼前年輕的士兵因為自己而離開了這世界。

隨後耳機出現了些雜音，奇多亞便趕緊用臉頰往地面用力一撞，便接通了通話，雖然如此，卻是五秒鐘以前的留言，裡頭出現Louis那帶點笑意的聲音，微微的說

「Sorry, chief」 

便失去了聯繫，只聽到物體用力撞擊地面的聲響，但是奇多亞那破碎的心已經出現了底，Louis跳樓自殺了…………

每位獸員努力的眼神、Louis對他的信任笑容、以及奇克對他的期盼，都一一破碎在他失控的心情中便加以衝撞他一觸即發的痛，眼淚不停的流出、嘴不停的哭喊，所有他喜愛的一切，全部不見了……，與死亡沒兩樣…

＊＊＊＊＊

『看來ANGEL都『完成』任務了呢，非常好』查克邪笑的看著前方的破碎狼頭，以及轉眼看著右下角那破碎的狼牙，便把炮口放在『狼頭』的左眼，說道，「狼並不是把自己看的最重要，而是把他珍惜的家人、朋友看的比生命還重要，哼，真是可悲呢」

當炮裡的能量存積完成，查克便邊說邊按下按鈕，能量強力的向『左眼』發射，伴隨著查克的朝笑聲，「在這個世界上，所有事物都不能相信！去死吧！廢渣獸人！」

彷彿已經得到勝利的大笑擴散在整個黑血沾染的大地…


＊＊＊＊

樓上，四分鐘前的劇烈搖動，以及主控制和武裝系統的關閉讓奇克腦海空白的站著，研究室鴉雀無聲，沒有任何獸說出任何字，都壓抑著喉嚨的哭泣著，而從奇克手指上掉落在地的鋼筆卻響起砲彈般的巨大聲音。

『樓下的所有獸人，都死了……』

這不祥的結果讓所有獸人更加絕望，原本的上風有如斷翼的老鷹墜落到死亡路口。

突然，鏡子外出現了虹光，奇克斜眼看著窗外散發死亡的能量，但卻什麼事都不做，只是站在園地，跟其他獸員一樣，因為已經覺悟了…

『對不起…奇多亞，對不起…大家，對不起…靈，對不起………雷、破』對
自己心愛的每一位獸道歉著，窗外的光芒也慢慢覆蓋著其他景色。

「對不起…」默默的說了一句，身體的一半也被光芒放射出來的溫暖虹光給覆蓋，有如被天使抱住半身一般，感受著溫暖的死亡，輕輕慢慢的闔上雙眼。

「還不能認輸呢，奇克」

彷彿被批著天使皮的死神拉開般的瞪大雙眼，但是所看到的，卻向跌入了夢境，雪白色的羽毛護蓋所有的物體，真正的溫暖從每一片羽毛散發出來；有如天使用力甩動翅膀所掉落的希望，奇克朝窗外的地方看，喜悅感向噴泉一般的湧出，一位有頭閃亮白髮的少年，單手放上停頓在空中的能量，不可思議之既，能量破碎成一片片白色的羽毛，彷彿被少年所腐蝕。

「破…」

奇克說道，心中一度不敢相信的看著他，彷彿自己躲到自己的思想空間，但這一切的一切都是真實的，淺意識的抹起一口被希望拉起的笑容。

「對不起，奇克，我來晚了」

少年轉頭，一臉溫暖祥和的微笑在少年的臉上浮現，而在右臉頰上出現了淚痕，彷彿在自責、也彷彿在為那些為他爭取時間而壯烈犧牲的所有獸人，以及……為那些被查克當廢物亂使的DEVIL們。

雖然強大的孤狼戰敗，但是大家所期盼的神之子已經降臨在世！

待續………

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

看來查克本身也有點實力阿....

破終於出場了！

快把查克幹掉吧！

期待下一篇。

----------


## Holpless

To 蒼狼：

反派的傢伙 沒實力不行阿（嘆）

破要出現了！ 大家快閃阿！！（逃）

感謝期待

----------


## 雷歐姆

好多獸都死了...

有點難過...

破加油><

把查克打敗吧

別讓他們的犧牲白費了

期待下集~

----------


## 曜

> 你是因為看他的名字好聽是吧＝ ＝ （懷疑）


我對它可是有期待的(話說是灰朔還是月朔= =?
看來42章得到了回應呢= =(居然英年早逝啊!~~
"Louis跳樓自殺了"
這.......任務失敗了也不是這樣的!!(被Louis的在天之靈打
神...神之子
這..這...
太神了GJ(意味著破其實是救世主一類的XD
期待43章的降臨

點擊以顯示隱藏內容


           可惡又來催淚的T^T
        在下招架不住啊= =
        ※迷之音~~~狼野呢~~~~~(被毆(?

----------


## 聖之神翼

嗚～眼淚…控制不住呀…

不要啊～！我不希望有獸犧牲呀～！

查克！！根本沒心吧！！

太過分了！！

破！！快！！秒殺他們！！（？：你哪位啊！？）


期待下集的「小說」～

----------


## Holpless

TO 雷歐姆：

對阿，好多獸人都離開了呢。

來～哥哥秀秀（被打）

對阿破！衝阿！！（破：你也要幫忙阿＝ ＝川）

感謝期待

TO 曜：

是月溯呢...抱歉

對阿...英年早逝，但感覺好像是你的錯呢（曜：乾我屁事阿，是你寫的耶！）

但是你讓我出現這個念頭阿（眾狼：...........）

主角不敗這個詞可是永遠存在的呢 嘿嘿，這可是王道呢！！（眾狼：對阿！！）

嘿嘿～ 

狼野會出現低，但並不是出現在43張 而是另外一張哦（大概） 眾狼：這什麼意思？

謝謝期待

TO 聖之神翼：

對阿！眼淚控制不住了啦 （你打出來的 你哭屁阿）

無情到叫部下去送死的人，怎麼會有心呢？

對阿！殺掉他（你又是哪位啊？）

謝謝期待『小說』

----------


## Holpless

Ｐａｒｔ　４４自然與人類的決戰（中）



在那灰暗的大地，汙黑的髒寫宣染在大地上，天空被不知名的烏雲給遮蓋，唯獨那被銀白色羽毛環繞的少年閃耀著光亮，有如天使般的站在中間世界一般。

舉起了左手，手掌出現一圈藍色的牙印，而不可思議之既，一陣巨大的藍色牙印陣被少年畫在黑色的天空，閃爍的藍光，如黑紙上的藍色圈圈。

「降雷令」輕輕說著，一道雷電在那瞬間讓少年與牙印陣相連，隨後在那巨大的烏雲黑紙上出現許多相同的牙印陣，裡頭也出現許多強大的能量。

手用力甩下，數百道雷電撞上了大地，瞬間造出比『神罰炮』還要能強大破壞力，那一時刻彷彿是上天逞罰著地上的罪人一般，數百的DEVIL就這樣一命嗚呼，不同步踩在大地上，許多生命就這樣離開了世界。

「奇克，去救下層基地的獸」視線依舊看著前方，但還是能感受到奇克存在，繼續道，「你可是獸人們所尊敬也信任的王者，要是你放棄了，那這裡的大家該怎麼辦？」

奇克不語，則是在心中自責之前的覺悟，心裡是如此的不甘心。

「幫助大家吧」 話落下，自身也跟著消失在那破碎的窗戶。

「總指揮？」

每位獸人都在此停止了工作，嚴肅的眼神緊盯著無言語的奇克，等待著他的命令。

奇克轉頭，邊走邊命令道，「將下層的生還者全部找出來！不要在將屁股黏在椅子上！出動！」

「哦！！」得到與心中預知的相同命令，所有獸人便起步跟向奇克，離開了那白色的房間。

在數百里的高空下墜落，腳碰觸地面的瞬間，有如蜻蜓點水般的彈起了一波白色的雷圈，快步走向敵方大軍的正前方，手無寸鐵。

雖然大軍不想要去管單單一狼的破，但在耳朵旁的耳機中出現了『大人』親自的命令，「殺掉帶著光芒的武士」，隨後那超過計算範圍的軍隊便直接將破給包圍，等級二跟三的袍哮怒吼、等級四那許多與肌肉纏繞在一起的黑色羽毛，被肌肉的鼓起而豎立著，那刺穿Louis心臟的黑色羽毛。

少年不語，則抬頭看著天空，那與他平行的巨大牙印陣，緊接著，當DEVIL還沒有採取行動時，身旁的羽毛一根一根慢慢的貼在那嫩白的身體上，將只有披風穿在身的破包容著，強大的靈氣讓DEVIL出現頓時的呆滯，是被那溫暖所吸引？還是被心裡中那股野性的震動給動搖？

「半月雷光！」

羽毛飛速飄散出去，烏雲上的牙印陣衝下了一條巨雷，在那瞬間激起了瞬間的火花，整個軍隊，全數被那白亮的光芒給吞噬，有如搬山一樣的巨大聲響，從遠方看似如核彈造出來的半圓，而那閃亮的白光有如半顆巨大月亮，彷彿另一半早已陷進了土地。

隨後，核心出現一道白光衝上空中，頂端有如一匹比雪還白的巨狼，破站在它的頭頂，全身突然出現黑色的衣物，周圍的羽毛變成了一條條蛇形閃電搬的白色線條纏繞全身，綁緊了每一個部位，用手拉掉脖子上的線條，那灰色的披風伴隨著強風飄離了戰場，雷光一閃，出現由雷編織而成的巨大披風。

看著那巨大的作品，破並沒有言語，但神情卻出現了難過，嘴角不明的流出血絲，破用手擦去，便在心中說道，『看來我猜的沒錯呢……真是疏忽』

＊＊＊＊

「奇克大人！！」

突然，一聲呼叫讓奇克往身後轉頭，一位帶著許多數據的灰狼匆匆的跑到他的身前，雖然微微喘著氣，但一下子恢復正常，便道，「大事不好了！在破開始雷神初始化的過程，破並沒有完成初始化！現在的他只有完成百分之六十而已」

「什麼？怎麼……嗚！？」

想要問，但是腦海突然想起了破之前離開的樣子，便又倒抽了一口氣。

『要是完成了初始化，應該已經成為完全體的狼人，但是他還保存著那人類的軀殼！』

「該怎麼辦？奇克大人」灰狼再度問道，不管那些散落在地的資料，則是專注的看著他。

過了一段時間的沉思，奇克終於開口，「船道橋頭自然直」

「什麼？」

不管灰狼人的疑惑，奇克轉頭離開，留下一頭霧水的他站在原地。

「奇克大人！我們找到奇多亞部長了！」

其中一名搜救員呼叫著，許多獸並跑到廢墟一般的主控制室，包刮奇克，看著一位哭鬧的狐狸，不停的掙扎著。

「放開我！快點放開我！」奇多亞大叫，手不停的推擠著抱住他的搜救員。

「奇多亞！」奇克道，便請搜救員放開他，便雙手緊抱住那心已破碎的奇多亞，想用擁抱平息奇多亞無理取鬧的行為。

「全部的獸都是因為我而死，大家都是、Louis也是、月溯也是…」在奇克胸膛中痛哭的奇多亞，腦海如跑馬燈的閃出許多已死的戰友們的努力跟自信的表情，但卻如刀一把一把的刺進那破碎的心。

「奇多亞！」奇克低吼著，也讓奇多亞稍微冷靜了一點，便繼續，「當這場大戰開始時，每位獸人都已經帶上了犧牲小我完成大我的決心，要是你一直這麼執著自己的失敗，會讓他們難離開阿，放開他們吧，奇多亞」溫柔的在奇多亞的耳旁說道，手也抱的越來越緊，只想要讓奇多亞了解，奇克的心意。

「奇克………」奇多亞停頓了一下，便將頭栽進那毛絨的胸膛上，輕輕的道，「對不起」，簡單的一句話，但裡頭有著數不清的歉意跟對之前無理取鬧的動作感到自責。

『不…我才該道歉，明知道你是位非常重視家人的獸人，卻讓你做這麼令獸傷痛的工作』在心中對奇多亞道歉著，便靜靜的讓他抱住自己的身體。

過了幾秒的沉默，奇克用手按住耳裡的耳機，與待命的機動部開通電路，用著威嚴滿滿的口氣道，「所有的獸人阿，人類以為他們可以奪走任何生物的生存權，但是今天，『離開』這個家的獸人給了他們一個訊息，『就算我們的肉體被粉碎，我們對這個家的信念絕對不可能被摧毀！！』，拿起武器，打贏這場仗！」

「哦哦哦哦哦哦！！」

以吼叫為回應，全員拿起槍械彈夾往前方的出口衝出，有如被狼王保護的群群狼兒，為了保護受傷的狼王朝敵方攻擊，陣隊士氣連連，壯觀的數量揚起廣大沙塵。

＊＊＊＊＊

看著後方千萬之上的軍隊，破雖然有一瞬間的吃驚，但卻抹起一口笑容，心道，『難怪會成為獸人們的王者，真是會講話呢，奇克』

騎乘在白狼身上的破，半跪著俯瞰敵軍的動勢，雖然說全部的軍隊全部都在那瞬間被消滅，但是心中卻是忐忑不安，彷彿有什麼壞事會發生。

在敵方，查克的勢力雖然在那瞬間歸零，但卻沒有讓查克的表情改變，一絲緊張都沒有，好像戴了個面具。

「查克大人」

青澀的聲音從他的耳機裡出現，查克按住耳機，開始聆聽。

「所有DEVIL已全數銷燬，請下達戰鬥指令」雖然青澀，卻用士兵般語氣與查克說話。

「ANGEL全部出動，把體內的『裝備牙印』調整到最高極限，這次該讓垃圾回到垃圾場了」下達了指令，通話也關閉了，查克轉頭，看著身後的三人，分別是冥、海克、以及楿，說道，「請眾神來吧，之後拿下那畜生的腦袋」

看著三人憑空消失，查克便站上那明顯的山坡，楊首看著高高在上的破，心道，『沒想到你會在獸人那邊，看來推理有點小錯誤呢…』

而在上空的破，視線早已盯住山坡上的人影，那全身被工具所覆蓋的黑法少年，而那躲藏在蛙式眼鏡的黑眼圈讓破在那時刻就知道少年的名字，查克。

雙方對看，輕語道，「查克（破）………我將會打敗你！」說著對方的名稱，雙方的殺意完全透漏在眼神中，紅眼、黑眼對瞪，殺氣早已互相排斥。

一股殺氣突然撲向破的左旁，轉眼過去，一顆火球打散了白狼，破也因此失去了支柱而墜落，當腳落地時，銳利的氣息向身後衝上，轉身用手被打開那冰冷的物體，前方卻是一名與查克極為相似的少年，除了那濃重的黑眼圈跟工具以外，簡直一模一樣。

少年並沒有因此而停止攻擊，向前踏一步；刀刃橫砍向破的腰際，觸碰的那一瞬間，破早已消失在那個危險點，站在刀背旁邊，手抓緊黑法少年的臉，雷電瞬間的摩擦，少年也在那一時刻倒在地上，原本蒼白的臉蛋變成了焦碳，生命就在那一秒結束了。

雖然殺掉一個，卻又出現好幾百，好幾道火焰衝向沒有防備的破，但手掌一伸，在掌內的藍色牙印陣瞬間放大，撞上的火焰卻化身為潔白的羽毛穿越了牙印陣，也就是『雷式牙印陣』中的『化翼』，比水還厲害的絕對防禦。

雖然如此，破並沒有驕傲的時間，群群如一個膜子印出來的黑法少年，手揮舞著巨大的黑色月牙刃，而每當要發出五行之一的力量時，刻在刀身的鬼文就會閃耀了起來。

感到有點疑惑，但是疑惑並不是出之於少年們有掌控五行之力的實力，而是當他用雷砍出一條路時，那紅色的鮮血，讓他出現了一個定律，所有在此的少年，都是活人。

打倒一個又來兩個、打倒十個又來二十個，這沒完沒了的戰鬥讓破感到有個厭惡，閃過了一記橫砍，白髮少年騰空，而在地上的少年全數發出所有的五行，破周圍的羽毛快速的環繞在身，有如被巨大的翅膀所保護，所有的攻擊都無法深入。

「千雷雨！」

四肢用力甩開，羽毛爆炸性的散開，便瘋狂的朝地面的少年飛去，有如刀片，一片片的削開少年的身軀，前線的少年都遭到相同的待遇。

破再度回到地上，難過的神情又出現，嘴角的血絲也越變越多，看來對於巨大性的廣泛招式讓破吃不消，在心苦道，『真該死，雖然消滅掉一些軍隊，但是『靈』卻讓我付出更大的代價…』

突然之間，一種劃破空氣的銳利音符出現，破瞪大雙眼，立刻跳離原地，而那腳離地的瞬間，許許多多的紅色物體深深刺入土地中，要是慢了一點的話，很可能被刺入的是破而不是土地，破無意識慶幸野性的直覺，僥倖讓他躲開致命瞬間。

「哦？沒想到破會在這裡呢」一種頗熟悉的聲音從破的後方出現，轉頭看，一位有頭鮮血所染紅的短髮少年，帶著危險的笑容一步步走向破，左手不停的甩動那血紅色的寶劍，「不過還真感謝查克的錯誤推理呢，這種場面還是驚喜的比較讓人興奮……，不是嗎，破？」

「哼，大家都來阿…」破開口，看著從紅髮少年身後走過來的一男一女，繼續，「真是好久不見呢，冥、海克、楿」看著敵方實力不可小看的三人，破笑了笑。

「是真的很久沒見了」冥道，下一秒出現在破的面前，寶劍刺向破的胸膛，但雷的速度是沒有任何物體能比的，手背立刻彈開了危險，而冥繼續攻擊，跟著說，「我們來敘敘舊吧，前任夥伴」

寶劍有如飛影般，無差錯的砍向任何冥想要的地方，雖然猛烈，但是破卻略勝一籌，手掌狠狠打在冥的腹部、胸膛，電極使的冥出現慢半拍的現象，破綻出現，破抓住了機會，給了冥一記吃不消的後旋踢，一陣壓力從此出現，立刻彈開破的身前，但是並沒有因此而放少年一馬，憑空出現在騰空的冥前，一記掌擊，巨大的伏特顯現在外，一個藍色的爆炸讓冥彈的更遠。

「這就是結束了，前任夥伴」

破輕語，側身看著遠遠的冥，舉起一隻手指，微小的雷電射出，然而，搬山一樣的聲響再度出現，冥瞬間被一個巨大的爆炸給吞食，與之前的爆炸頗為相似，心中肯定冥被徹底粉碎。

「這也好！反正那傢伙死了，我的鼻子也輕鬆」

海克揮動著三叉戟砍向破，銳利的三的刀尖，閃爍著狼野被刺傷的那一天，破也因此眼紅了起來，一股強大的壓力讓海克瞬間彈開，雖然腳尖與地面差不了幾米米，但破沒有結束，而海克瞬間感受到一股巨大的重擊打在鼻頭，殘影在海克前出現，因為撞上，殘影便減慢的速度，讓海克清楚的看到撞上鼻子的膝蓋，便更加彈到更遠的地方。

『那一切都是你們在演戲吧，那些所謂的友誼，都是假的』心中斥道，但猙獰的表情透漏了那被背叛的心情，空中轉了一圈，右手甩出一片白色月牙，觸碰的瞬間極速爆發，再度上演之前的爆炸，只是吃下那攻擊的換成海克。

「阿阿阿阿！」

在空中的那幾秒，楿看穿破的破綻，並揮出暗藏在細小手臂裡，怪力般的拳頭，破回應，並縮起手臂，同時跟著出現一陣藍色的牙印陣在一狼一人的中間，儘管怪力有多強，那牙印陣也只出現些些裂痕。

『那天真可愛的笑容，也都是演出來的…』

破回想起楿的笑容，頭便出現了青筋，第一時刻瞬移到楿的身後，一記手刀打在被時間所綑綁在空中的楿，威力不小的濃縮爆炸讓楿在粗糙的大地上滾動著，身體也多少沾到了那些死亡的DEVIL的骯髒黑血。

看著被致命性的攻擊所命中的三人，破沒有理由的咬緊牙根，在心中怒道，『在總部所發生的種種事物、種種歡笑、與種種悲傷，那些眼淚、笑容，所有的關心、以及家的溫暖，都是假的！都是騙人的！』

羽毛暴走著，隨著那激動的心情暴走著，便過不了幾秒，便又平靜了下來，眼袋也不知情的潰提，『既然以前都知道是假的，為何現在才悲傷呢？我……什麼都不懂了』

「很痛呢，破」

突然，冥的聲音再度出現，那原本被認定為死亡的冥，踏著沈重的步伐，一手一腳都有骨折的現象，全部的關節都被血腋沾濕，但是並沒有讓冥喪失那危險的笑容
，他繼續，「看來你真的進步很多呢，讓我很驚訝…也讓我很興奮哦」舌頭舔了舔破口的嘴唇，彷彿嘴唇的刺痛讓他更加興奮。

來不及驚訝，數十起跳，由冰製成的飛鏢射向破的左方，激起了破的注意力，斜眼看了下被自己的鼻血所宣染的右臉龐的海克，他道，「看來宙斯那傢伙的嘴巴還真厲害，還拉攏破到獸人總部來呢」

『切！都沒有出現什麼大礙，看來第一次的戰鬥也是假的，根本連所謂的力氣都沒有用上』破咬牙，感受到體內那慢慢虛弱的『靈』，心中的忐忑便更加濃重，而剛剛所用的大招又讓破難過了起來，兩個嘴角都流出了血絲，讓乾掉的路線再度滋潤。

「哦？看來等價交換這句話浮現在破你身上呢，呵呵」冥邪笑道，揚起了雙手，無數的血紅色寶劍再度從血霧變成實體，繼續到，「可要與愛德華以及阿爾學習學習呢，破」

說著讓破聽不懂的話語，但身後又出現了濃重的殺氣，但並沒有發出襲擊的樣子，看來楿知道，後背襲擊只是浪費體力，則靜靜的站在原地。

自我被三個從烽火中平安走出來的怪物，破不自覺的喘著氣，看來靈的副作用開始發效，那沒有完成初始化而付出的代價。

「那破」冥笑道，「讓我好好享受虐待的快感吧！」

＊＊＊＊

東方，許多獸人努力保護家園，雖然敵方強大，但是手上的穿甲槍以及野性的判斷能力，使的他們平起平坐，但是一股熱能出現在兩方之間。

一位有頭火紅色長髮的巨漢出現，身上那被歲月纏上的古老盔甲依然的無堅不摧，舉起一把被紅色所宣染的石劍，突然，一大團紅霧憑空出現，面對著獸人的部隊，看來是敵方的傢伙。

「不要害怕！繼續向前」隊長的叫聲讓部下們勇往直前，子彈迅速刺殺持有紅色石劍的壯漢，但卻在碰觸的瞬間變成了黑色的灰霧。

突然，紅霧變成了一隻隻半透明鬥士，隊長和其他前線隊員感到不對勁，但拔出背上的刀刃，想與壯漢的鬥士來個刀戰。

「哼，天真」壯漢開口，看著鬥士與眼前的獸人相擊。

閃開了鬥士笨重的巨刃，隊長立刻把鬥士劈成兩半，但卻感覺只是劃開空氣般的容易，但其實，那只是恐怖的開始，變回紅霧的鬥士們立刻鑽進前線獸人的七孔，突然！被鬥士侵入的隊員以及隊長都出現窒息的現象，看來紅霧完全堵住生命最需要的東西，氧氣。

而他們，就這樣死不瞑目的倒在地上，其他隊員也遭受相同的攻擊，什麼都不能做，只能坐以待斃。

「喜歡那瀕臨死亡的快感嗎？呵呵呵呵」看著一個一個失去生命的獸人，壯漢邪笑著。

＊＊＊＊

西方，一位手持蔚藍色三叉戟的男子，藍色的長髮隨風亂飄，慢慢接近試著用子彈貫穿男子的身體的獸人部隊，但卻被眼前的水盾牌給攔住。

「既然子彈打不進去，那就用砍的！」一位虎獸人吼道，丟掉手上的穿甲槍，拔起刀刃衝向男子。

但卻意料之外，男子瞬間出現在虎獸人的面前，便大膽的吻住頓了頓的他，一股冰冷從體內流出，想要掙扎，手腳卻不聽使喚，突然，手指出現結凍的現象，慢慢的，虎獸人的全身瞬間變成了冰雕。

「成為我美麗的雕像吧，可愛的小老虎」男子呵呵的笑著，便越過失去生命的獸人雕像。

「隊長！！」看到隊長的慘況，十幾名獸人便拔刀衝向男子的面前，想要把他砍成碎片。

但當步上一腳時，腳卻抬不起來，頭往下看，發現一座冰錐貫穿了腳底，還來不及問為什麼時，身體已經失去了動作意識，因為全身已經在那瞬間被無數座冰堆所貫穿，有獸頭朝後仰，有些被冰堆刺破了喉嚨而低頭，二十位獸人小隊就這樣喪失了生命。

「大家都是我最美麗的雕像哦」

＊＊＊＊

南方，當兩小隊人馬抵抗著ANGEL的攻擊時，一股冰冷的氣息從身後出現
，一位穿著黑色舊長袍的黑髮少年，手持著超過身體比例的巨大黑鐮，隨手一甩
，一股強大的黑色風沙朝身後的ANGEL衝去，而在穿越的瞬間，有如時間加速般，所有ANGEL變成了白森森的骨頭，彷彿被蟲啃食的乾乾淨淨。

看到這個畫面，兩小隊的獸員感到一頭霧水，但是那一秒的分心，讓所有的獸人被自身的鮮血骯髒了胸口的毛髮，看著連怎麼出現都不清楚的嚴重刀傷，獸人們在地上難過的顫抖著。

「這樣的話，就不會有人來妨礙我虐待你們呢」少年用著陰森的眼神看著倒地的獸人，被頭套微微遮蓋的雙眼變得更加恐怖，站在最接近的灰狼，便用腳狠心踩住那嚴重的傷口，看著灰狼因疼痛而哭喊的臉蛋，少年更加用力的踢了踢，便笑著說，「呵呵呵，好久沒有這樣做了，滋味真棒，你也這麼覺得吧？畜生」

「真是爽阿」

＊＊＊＊

北方地帶，一位身體閃耀著潔白亮光的女子，全身穿著一絲汙垢都不存在的白色盔甲，頭上帶著希臘戰士的頭盔，但卻沒有任何武器，有的只是綁在手臂上的白色盾牌。

雖然一些隊伍認為是友，但是那一瞬間的殺氣，使的獸人小隊舉起了武器，因為那一刻的感受，是如此的冰冷，與那溫暖的白光完全相反。

女子走上一步，但當腳踏下地面時，身體已經移動到保持安全距離的獸人隊伍中，來不及感到訝異，每位戰鬥員便瞪大雙眼的倒在地上，感受到體內受損的各個器官，以及貫穿全身要害的……光線！？

女子用拳頭撐起一位老鷹，腹部令獸恐懼的向後萎縮，白色的光線也貫穿了老鷹的喉嚨，就這樣，喪失了寶貴的生命…

丟掉老鷹的屍體，女子不急不慢的向前走，雙手抓了抓空氣，準備大開殺戒。

＊＊＊

在獸人基地的後方，當ANGEL與獸人隊伍激戰時，一道不屬於『降雷令』的落雷打在雙方之中，讓那場戰鬥告了個段落。

一位全身帶有許多蛇形灼傷的男子，灰色的長髮被風所撥亂，穿著一套黑色的緊身衣，但是散發出來的卻是藍色的電氣。

看著與破同樣能掌控雷的男子，獸人頓時出現些迷惘，不知是敵是友，但是看到了不同顏色的電氣，以及停止攻擊的並站在原地的ANGEL，他們便了解，他是不但不是戰友，還是散發危險氣息的敵人。

左手高高在上，突然，一陣刺刺的癢痛從體內出現，突然，所有的神經像短路的，讓所有獸人一個接一個倒在地上，男子不管，則讓位給ANGEL，讓他們來『完事』，之後便慢慢的走在廣闊的大地，雙手出現許多電氣，找尋下隻要安葬在他手上的獸人。


破的生命受到威脅、五眾神的恐怖力量開始肆虐許多獸人的性命，原本的絕對優勢頓時變成了未知數，主角最後的命運將會是？？

待續…………………

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

姆....破也真是....1挑四阿....

五眾神好像很強阿，不知道跟我的狄特里希比哪邊比較強..(炸飛

五眾神....不知道是不是真的神呢....

戰鬥很精采阿，不過冥怎麼打不死.....

期待下一篇。

----------


## 曜

四隻殭屍(喂搞錯了吧= =
那四個傢伙的能力已經很恐怖了在加上打不死....
破!!你辛苦了(拍肩...
五眾神似乎很強......(眾:是根本就很強吧
偏愛黑帝斯(這就是所謂的愛屋及烏吧(點頭= ˇ =

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    To:月溯
           由於你的死是我親手造成的，那我必定會幫你報.仇.的(燦笑
------------分隔線---------------------
      在初始化之前是"等家交換"的話那初始化完成後就是拿到賢者之石了嘛= =(眾毆!!!!

----------


## 雷歐姆

五眾神...

感覺很厲害呢ˊˇˋ

也很討厭ˋˇˊ

殺那麼多獸...

雖然破出來打壞人了

不過好像很免強耶

一直吐血...

破加油><

要撐下去呀~

期待下集^^

----------


## Holpless

TO 蒼狼： 1挑四 王道阿

誰知道阿＝ ＝ living in the different world (活在不同的世界）

都叫五眾神了 還不是神嗎？ 囧

冥之所以打不死 是有原因的 因為阿........他是殭屍！！ （被打死）

TO 曜：

敵方就是曜死纏爛打才有看頭麻~(歪裡）

嗯....殭屍，這點子不錯耶（海克等人： 曜！不要再給小狼鬼點子阿！！）

是阿破，你辛苦了（再度拍肩）（破：是你讓我這麼狼狽的耶...（瞪）

那五眾神的對手是誰呢？ （有獸問這問題嗎＝ ＝？） 下一張解開你的疑惑（就跟你說別自問自答啦，傻狼！）

贒者之石阿...放上去的話會被告的耶＝ ＝川


TO: 雷歐姆：

嗯阿..敵方也要有強者，不然會影響到故事的程序了呢

為死亡的獸們默哀吧

對阿！為快要進鬼門關的破加油！ （被踹死）

感謝期待

----------


## Holpless

Ｐａｒｔ　４５　天的聲音，君主們的降臨

子彈不停的響起，吼叫聲、慘叫聲團團混雜在一起，黑色的大地被另一種顏色宣染，紅色鮮血。

突然，巨大的聲響在遠方出現，地層嚴重的下陷，裡頭出現一位被白色羽毛所環繞的銀髮少年，兩邊嘴角都出現絲絲鮮血，微些疲憊的看著上方站在邊緣的紅髮少年。

「真是狼狽呢，破，但還是很高興你能陪我們玩這麼久哦」笑聲一完，千軍般的飛劍殺無赦的刺向少年。

身體快速回轉，手代替腳為支柱，扭轉著腰際，在那快速的回轉下，羽毛隨著少年的迴旋形成了一顆白色球玉，紅色飛劍一刺，羽毛便瞬間散出，裡頭暴發出無法計算的電量，所有飛劍便被那強大的回波彈飛，那股壓力也波及到紅髮少年，讓他微微上空，但在那瞬間，一個黑影便出現在他的身後，一拳打擊少年的脊椎，一聲刺耳的破碎，加上一股強大的爆炸，赤髮少年瞬間被炸離那下陷的地區。

打掉一個又來一個，有如不死之身，明明下了充滿致命性的攻勢，那三人依舊無大礙的站在前方，舉起了武器，準備好下一次的攻擊。

『不行，現在靈因為未完的初始化，正快速的跌落，要是繼續這樣的話，我將會被靈排斥的…』心道，身體不停的閃躲三人默契十足的攻擊，雖然靈活，但百中還是被擊中了一拳，往如雷電般的速度早已慢下，戰局開始向下滑。

突然，身體卡了一下，一顆拳頭抓上時機打進了腹部，血腋從口中噴出，翻滾在粗糙的大地上，雖然有羽毛來緩衝，卻還是受了點輕微的擦傷。

「那是悲慘的天使阿」冥冷笑道，又放出許多紅色寶劍。

「切！」閃過一次又一次的紅色刀影，隨後閃過緊接著過來的怪力拳擊，時秒不差的滑掉、閃掉三人默契十足的完美攻勢，便看著地上那有可能會是他的凹洞。

『這樣下去沒辦法，只好使出全力了』

在心中呢喃著，便跳上了高空，俯瞰著地上準備展開攻勢的三人，雙手甩開，所有貼近身體的羽毛如展翅的老鷹散開在天空中，羽毛中的靈光隨著破釋放的『靈』變得更加潔白，有如星星一般。

「雷雨！」

吼叫，雙手如丟球的向前甩，那無法計算的羽毛頓時被白色的絲絲電氣所纏繞，以子彈般的速度向前猛衝，撞擊地面，引起了小範圍的雷電散波，但是數量如箭雨，在廣闊的範圍中造出如剛開花的花兒的雷光，三人因那刺痛的伏特而頓了頓。

「雷光滅！」

筆直墜落，一團白色的雷電纏繞在平行雙手中，伸向下半身的圓形變成了三角形，有如巨狼的潔白獠牙，閃爍著那銳利的弒氣，撞擊了地面，所有徘徊的電氣瞬間造弄出強大的風暴，白色的大爆炸瞬間產生，沙塵瘋狂向外吹散，吵雜的聲音如龍的袍哮。

但時間如小偷，那原本廣闊的白色沼澤，被時間偷的只剩下殘留的小雷光，破無神的看著頭上的牙印陣，那是一股從腹部發出的劇烈疼痛讓破失去站立的權力，直接因疼痛跪倒在地，咳出大量的血腋，神情比以往更加難過。

突然，一股殺氣從左旁出現，斜眼冷瞪，看到身體的一半被雷電所遮蓋的冥，沈重的步伐一步一步走向破，便笑道，「還真厲害呢，破，沒想到你居然還有那力氣造出這種大規模的招式，看來還太小看你了些」

失望的結果變得更加糟糕，其他的兩人，海克以及楿，雖然身受重傷，但還是帶著冰冷的殺氣接近，海克道，「看來大地之母背棄你了呢，破，真是可悲阿，要是你還在我們這邊的話，就不會這麼狼狽了」

「就算如此他遲早也會被查克抹殺」楿無語氣的反駁海克，便拉緊包住雙手的繃帶。

「那這就是…」雙手張開，一股力量瞬間從手裡散發出去，瞬間召出千萬起跳的紅色寶劍漂浮在空中，繼續道，「結束了…」，手一落，眾多寶劍猛力轟向破。

「冰霜凍！」

海克揮舞著三叉戟，一股寒冷的冷波在冰冷的三叉戟上跑出，頂端尖銳無比，如半透明的冰箭。

「淨化之光！」

一拳打在大地上，衝擊力立刻打開一個個巨大的裂縫，而一股白色的光芒從裂縫中出現，便音速般的速度奔向無力的破。

被三個接近無敵的攻擊所包圍的破，依舊沒有逃跑的現象，看來所有的神經已經被操弄到無力的現象，只是看著死亡慢慢接近，破也無能為力的閉上雙眼…

「獸王哮！」

吼聲響起，一股莫名的風暴席捲地上的砂石圍住了破，所有襲擊而來的攻勢全被左旋的巨大風暴所抵消成無，而在暴風消失的那瞬間，五位獸人背對圍住了跪倒在地的破，而其中一獸，就是源！

「源！」無力的喊出，但裡頭卻是無盡的驚喜及高興，看著壯碩背影的獅人，心中突然出現一股依靠。

「太勉強了呢，破」眼神堅定的看著前方，全身不停的散發出許多金式牙印的氣息，但是不只是他，其他三位也跟著發出不可弱視的氣息。

「看到你瞬間毀滅掉所有DEVIL，真不愧是頂頂大名的神之子破呢」一位身穿白色T-shirt的赤毛狼人微笑道，全身發出一股紳士般的氣息，便繼續，「我的名字叫做漩，請多多指教呢」

「我的名字叫做霸漣！看到你那壯觀的招式，讓我更加熱血沸騰呢！」一位比源還要高壯一倍的虎人道，口氣粗俗，雙手戴著看似重如千斤的黑鐵拳手套，上衣中間彷彿被那雄壯的肌肉所撕開，而袖子也被用力撕掉，可以看出完全男子漢的士氣。

「我的名字叫做羽嵐」另一位獸人也抱上了名，嬌小的身軀，配著那乳白色的毛髮，一位貓獸人卻是學會『金』的獸人，與自身所發出來的強大氣息簡直判若兩人。

「接下來就交給我們吧，破！」

當大家介紹完自己後，源便擺出戰鬥的姿態，便想要破暫時離開，等到身體修養完畢後，在回來幫助大家。

雖然以為破會答應，但卻換來的是拒絕，破道，「我之所以修煉成這樣，不就是要保護大家嗎？因為我的遲到，讓許多獸人因此而喪失了生命，我不要因為我身體的狀況而讓你們拼命為我爭取時間」說完後，便吃力的站起來，雖然喪失了許多體力，但平衡感卻沒有任何問題，走到源的身旁，將手放在他的肩上，繼續道，「去幫助為自己家園所戰鬥的獸人吧，他們比我更需要幫助」

「什麼！怎麼可以！？」源不能理解的看著苦笑的破，那些乾掉的血依舊在嘴角旁，讓他更加擔心，便道，「我們不會棄你而走的！」

「不………」破輕輕的說著，便向前走了一步，白色的耳朵動了動、鼻子嗅了嗅，便再度抹起一口笑容，「我的夥伴已經來了」

「什…」

不了解破的話語，源疑惑的看著他，但是一股強大的殺氣奪走了那不解的思訊，那股冰冷且充滿恐懼的殺氣，不是任何生物所擁有的殺意！

「混沌！！」

一聲吼聲，一股強大的黑色狂風瞬間包住源及破等獸，狂風中可隱約看到許多黑色的碎片。

「瘴氣！」冥警覺的向後跳離那黑色的旋風，單手遮住鼻子，其他兩人也識相的向後跳，那連冥都威脅到的氣息。

在黑風中，原本的五獸中突然增加了一個獸數，一位身穿死黑色長袍的褐毛狼人，嬌小的身軀使的長袍以及背上的雙鐮刃更加巨大，緊緊抱住破，尖挺的狼嘴也堵住了破的雙唇，雖然時間正常的轉動著，但是那吻卻是漫長且甜蜜。

「我好想你呢，破」不捨的拉開，一頭栽進破的胸膛，水汪汪的左眼流著了思念的淚橫，頭不停的摩擦著破溫暖的胸膛。

「我也是呢，狼野」看著懷裡撒嬌的狼人，雖然與腦海裡戀人不相同，卻還是感受也能聞的到相同的愛跟氣息，心理說著，沒錯，這就是狼野。

「大家都來摟」仰首看著破，小小的狼身凸顯著他的可愛，尾巴也因為破而搖來搖去，發出那惹獸疼愛的可愛聲音，讓破以及其他獸人不停的抵抗心中的惡魔。

突然，一個白色的身影直撲在狼野，緊緊抱住狼野，在空中甩來甩去，道，「好可愛好可愛好可愛阿！！雖然是在戰爭中，但是這麼可愛的小狼人實在是敵抗不了阿」

看著羽嵐被狼野的可愛光波所照射到所發出的瘋狂動作，而被抱在空甩來甩去的狼野卻因為羽嵐的動作搞的淚光滿滿，心道，『好可怕的姊姊！』

但除了破以外的其他獸人卻在中心道，『羽嵐這丫頭居然搶先我們一步！』在心中自責著剛剛的抵抗。

開始也有結束，強大的黑色狂風隨著時間的侵蝕而慢慢削弱直到消失為止，在外的三人也等不及的衝向前去。

「可別以為這樣能讓你呢，混蛋！」冥道，舉起手中的寶劍，再次散出眾多紅色寶劍，但是一股火紅的爆炸直接轟飛冥，雖然用腳尖不停的摩擦在土地上來停止飛出去的速度，但還是彈到遠遠地方，全身出現一點點、一點點的灼傷。

突然，一位有著藍主色白副色毛髮的狼人，穿著黑色的大衣，上半身赤裸裸秀出的胸膛、腹肌，穿著蓬鬆的黑色長褲，雙手戴著灰色的半手套，穿著白色的版鞋，有種懶散的感覺，但是狼人所發出的鬥志跟殺氣完全沒有一絲的玩笑。

「你的對手是我」狼人說著，舉起一把鋒利的武士刀，全身散發著火熱的氣息，眼神中出現更加火紅的灼炎，「蒼狼！」

雖然看到自己的同伴被一位不知名的傢伙擋在身前，卻絲毫不在意，便舉起三叉戟朝破釋放著冰冷的尖銳冰錐。

「三打一可不可恥阿！」突然，一個聲音伴隨著一條蔚藍色的物體瞬間打在海克的三叉戟，衝擊力將海克向後推了好幾十尺之遠，在粗糙的大地上滾動著，但又快速的使用滾動的力量扳回來，便半蹲在離破百尺之遠的地帶，而眼神出現一位身影遮擋住他的視線。

身上被赤色絨毛所包裹，但後腦還是出現頭赤色長髮，穿著黑色的緊身衣，但還是沒有遮蓋住上半身結實的肌肉，穿著迷彩長褲配上與蒼狼相似的白色版鞋，而周圍卻出現八條半透明的蔚藍色水鞭，輕鬆的甩來甩去。

「敢打我哥們，找死阿？」赤毛狼人刺笑道，便展開攻擊行動，「空大爺我要好好教訓教訓你！」


看到兩位夥伴被高強的狼人給強制停止腳步，但是查克的命令是殺掉破，裡頭沒有說明要幫助海克以及冥，楿便不痛不癢的衝向破，再次舉起暗藏怪力的拳頭。

但是一股壓力瞬間撞上楿，雖然用『雅典娜之盾』擋住，但還是向後滑了幾十尺，而那股強大的壓力，卻從側身的狼野的一隻手中發出。

「破，去打敗查克吧！」狼野笑道，便從背上取下『雙鐮』，朝楿衝去。

看到夥伴們為他所打開的路，破的信心更加堅定，便轉身看著源等獸，便道，「去幫助你們的家人吧，我會沒問題的」

沉默幾秒，雖然想要拒絕，但是看到破體內強大的波動，源便抹起一口笑容，道，「好吧！金小組！！出動！」說完後，便憑空消失，其他三獸也跟著消失的無影無蹤。

但過不多久，單獨一狼的破的身後出現了一名戴著蛙式眼鏡的黑髮少年，吸著香煙，雙手放在口袋裡，冷冷的看著破。

「我們終於能單獨聊天了呢，破」少年道，便扯開身上的黑色衣服，工具散落一地，金屬敲擊地面的聲音起此比落，而被工具所覆蓋的，竟是一套白色的裝甲，胸口出現五個字，分別為，火、水、風、土、金，五行，雖然是機械，但裡頭卻暗藏著強大的力量。

「嗯，查克」破冷眼看著他，腳下瞬間出現由小放大的雷式牙印陣，而在裡頭拔出一把巨大的白色刀刃，刀型有如狼的獠牙，刀尖指著查克，道，「我們來敘舊吧」


待續…………

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

姆，最後決戰總算要正式開打啦，不過五個人都對付查克他們的話

誰去對付那五眾神呢？

戰鬥很精采阿，雷果然是功擊最為強大的力量。

期待下一篇。

----------


## 雷歐姆

耶≧﹏≦

狼野.空.蒼狼都出現了

看起來比之前強很多哦

加油!!

把壞人都打敗吧^^

期待下集喲

----------


## 曜

被搶先了= =+
等等我也要撲狼野
大家都在流行露胸嗎
可惡(擦鼻血→大失血阿=///=
要角都到齊了
查克和阿破的喝茶令人期待啊
(還有狼野和楿的喝茶(雙鐮也是超有氣勢的啦

----------


## 聖之神翼

ㄟ～各大主角都出現囉～
大家衝啊…殺查克個片甲不留～

唔…突然覺得…其牠獸的戰鬥能力…似乎都異常低…
難道會牙印（魔法）的…就只有那幾位嗎？
獸方的死傷…依然很慘重…該不會…
這裡面沒有補師吧？（快！治療術！復活術！）（？：喂！復活術犯規啦！）

破的狀況…似乎不怎麼好呢…
這樣子去挑查克…沒問題嗎？？
有點擔心…的說～


再次期待下一集的～小說～

----------


## Holpless

獸們好 小狼很抱歉對於最新一張的進度很慢 

因為課業跟周末還有上學日的晚班讓我蠻難抽時間打文章 但我還是會繼續加油的

雖然這個小說對我還說不僅是休閒樂趣 也是發洩靈感的地方  也很高興獸大們的支持 讓我的劇情以及文筆便得更加進步 讓在澳洲待三年的我很有幫助 也很慶幸獸大們對我的小說有興趣的看下去 again 請多多包涵一些錯字 雖然已經減少些不該錯的地方 多虧各位呢 (尤其是小迪 謝謝)

小狼會盡量把最新的小說打出來 可以的話希望能在第一周裡打出

----------


## 雷歐姆

摁

Holpless大要加油喔

 :Very Happy:  

希望下集很精采^^

----------


## Holpless

ＰＡＲＴ　４６　呼喚！援軍的勝利呼喊

戰場上，槍聲不停、炸彈不熄，不停的出現許多屍體，敵方、我方，已經被攪弄什麼都不清楚了，但是在遠方空曠的地帶，卻只有兩位少年纏鬥著，腳程有如風般的相擊互撞，黑髮少年穿著的白色鎧甲看似重如千斤，但感覺向白紙般的輕盈，胸口上的圓株不停的轉換著文字，有時變成風、有時變成火，五行中的五個字不停的轉換著，同時，少年所展現出的力量也不停的變化著。

而另一方面，一位有頭白髮的少年，身上纏繞著電氣，交纏著，無止盡的發出刺耳的嘶吼，手不停的揮舞著巨大的白色巨刃，看似沈重卻被少年輕鬆的揮砍，不停的發出劃開空氣的強力攻勢。

『看來人類的科技越來越煩了』白髮少年苦惱的說，雖然動作沒有任何蝦疵，但是體內那快要爆發的劇痛卻一點一滴的啃蝕他的意志，雖然明白，但還是不停的驅使身體攻擊，在心道，『雖然會有休克的危險，但是這個危險是我的出路阿！』

「雷震！」腳用力踏在地上，一股強大的震波直接從中飛散，地面搖晃著，同時也展露出黑髮少年那瞬間的破綻，舉起了巨刃；腳尖離地，瞬間到達少年的面前，巨刃用力橫砍。


「小看我了呢，破」

黑髮少年掃興的說著，而那穿越空氣的巨大攻擊卻被一隻手給輕鬆接住，也讓騰空的少年出現不可動彈的現象。

「好戲阿…」少年道，抓住了刀尖，狠狠的把白髮少年連人帶刀的往外丟，而在他憑空時，那幾秒的無法動彈讓少年有時間的將胸口的圓株從『金』變成『土』，而突然，地面開始出現禿出的現象，四座土錐出現，頂端夾住白髮少年的四肢，就這樣讓他倒立在空中，而好戲還沒結束，圓株再度轉動，從『土』變成了『火』，拳頭被條條火圈綁住，快速衝向倒立的少年，狠狠的打在那嫩白的腹肌，而在瞬間，強大的火焰從中噴放，有如核彈般的包住兩位少年，釋放著難以置信的恐怖力量。

「才剛開始呢」

＊＊＊＊

燎原的火焰、千萬之上的紅色飛劍，兩位少年從中纏鬥著，金屬相擊的鏗鏮聲也起此比落。

從中跳出，一位穿著黑色大衣的藍毛狼人，舉起一把紅色的武士刀，眼神與刀和一般的銳利，殺氣也時時刻刻的發出鋒利的氣息。

「看來很認真呢，還以為你看到我會很高興呢」從烈燄裡走出，一大半的身體以被黑色所侵蝕，如焦碳一般，但雖如此，卻依然帶著那怪異的笑容，在道，「不過看到你長這麼大還真是有點感動呢，以前那因為雙親在眼前被殺而感到失落的小狼，現在變得這麼有鬥志，嘿，看來你很想殺掉我呢」


藍狼不語，但腦海中的怒火已經超過的壓縮的狀態，刀劃開了空氣，一團濃濃的火焰從中噴出，直接淹沒前方的少年，腳尖一點，並跟著跳進了那火紅色的灼熱森林。

當火焰失去生命而消失的那一刻，藍狼早已站在少年的身後，背對著，刀依然向前指著，過了一秒後才收回刀鞘中，而那一秒，少年的手與腳也隨之從身體脫落，血紅色的噴泉也跟著湧起，一秒鐘解決了生命。

拍了拍身上的大衣，便起步離開原地，但身後，卻聽到了笑聲，不解的向後看，才發現，那應該進冥府的他，竟然沒死！？

「你真的以為這樣就能殺掉我了？哈哈哈，笑死人了」少年嘲笑道，轉頭前時，被砍的部位應已被截開，但轉頭後卻只是汙黑的血腋覆蓋住那切口，讓蒼狼不敢置信的凝視。

少年轉了轉手臂，裡頭響起讓人感到毛骨悚然的骨頭摩擦的聲音，彷彿神經與肉筋自己聯繫在一起的感覺，「啪啪！」的聲音不停的出現。

『這傢伙到底怎麼……』蒼狼心道，便舉起潔白的天狼刃，激起體內的『氣息』，準備繼續下一步的攻擊。

「你跟你的父親獠一樣呢，雖然武力高強，但可惜的時，戰神的意志是不死的哦」

冥的每個句子、每一個字都深深刺入蒼狼那自我封印的記憶，那一晚、那兩具屍體、以及那無能的自己，一聲怒吼炸開了體內的熊熊烈火，『氣息』厚厚的殘繞在天狼刃的白色刀身，突然，如猛虎袍哮般，一團烽火直接吞沒掉了冥，而在那火海狂燒的聲響中，出現了許多狂風般的刀聲，也出現，撕裂肉筋、切開神經的恐怖音符………

裡頭所掌控攻勢的，已不是以前冷靜的蒼狼，而是那被怒火扯開理智的失控狼人，彈跳在高空，揮舞著被灼紅氣息所包裹的天狼刃，喊道，「去死吧！！末炎狼牙！」

細長的刀刃瞬間變成了巨大的紅色巨刃，用力砍下，火海瞬間擴散，紅色大地立刻變成了黑碳，沾滿死氣，而那裡頭的冥就這樣消失在其中，看來已跟黑色大地結為一體似的。

大口大口的喘氣，使勁全力的『氣息』大量遺失，對於還沒進展到『烮炎地帶』的蒼狼是大大的不利之處，雖然如此，明顯的勝利還是讓蒼狼鬆了一口氣，心中的恨也出現了解脫。

就這樣，再度敞開步伐離開此地……

「你想的太美了呢，蒼狼」

殺氣瞬間從後方傳出，趕緊轉頭，眼球因恐懼而放大，冷汗劃過了臉頰的瞪著前方那全身黑如碳的少年，不可思議的存活下那巨大的招式，用手將外表上的黑碳給狠狠撕開，才發現身上連一絲灼傷或者擦傷都沒有，彷彿之前被一曾力量所保護一樣，安然無恙。

「你這撒野的死狗，給我坐下！」冥一聲令下，突然，一股強大的震波從繫在蒼狼頸部上白色十字架，直衝大腦，使的蒼狼痛苦的倒在地上，雙手抱著頭呻吟著。

冥邊大笑邊走向在地上抽搐的蒼狼，便腳踢下，讓蒼狼直接大字型的躺在溫熱的地上，咬緊牙關，冥道，「很痛苦嗎？沒關係，我會讓你去看你老爹的」拔起了戰神之劍，準備將眼前的生命殺掉。

＊＊＊＊

「嘩啦嘩啦！」

鞭打聲、玻璃破碎聲、以及震耳的碰撞聲，激烈的戰鬥裡，只有兩個移動極快的身影。

站在薄薄水池上，穿著黑色緊身衣的紅毛狼人冷靜的看著前方持有藍色三叉戟的藍髮少年，殺氣排斥，狼人力量的波動讓腳下的水不停的震出小小的波紋。

「很久不見了呢，空，看來你變得不少呢」海克冷道，有如冰塊般的冰冷。

「但你則一點都沒變……」神情沈重，道，「沒想到要跟你對打呢，讓我傷腦筋呢」	

海克不解的看著空，不曉得他要給自己的意思。

「我原本不想要跟你打呢」微笑道，說著在敵人立場裡難以相信的話，但儘管如此，在旁的水條仍不停的搖動著，沒有出現消失的跡象。

「哼，你覺得我有多笨阿？」冷哼，但心裡的怒火並沒有被遮蓋，則伴隨著腳底下的薄薄水灘，立刻噴出無數冰錐，攻勢與之前不言語的他截然不同，出現了許多『氣息』。

『不…我不覺得你笨，你只是……被復仇遮住了雙眼』沈沈的在心中說道，原本的開朗的他，如今變得非常沉默感傷，前方的攻擊，心中默默的期待被一聲嘆氣給熄滅，在空中畫出一個圈，憑空出現一個藍色盾牌，有如果凍般緩下了攻勢。

奏曲未完，三叉戟刺入地面，有如浪花般的冰錐襲擊而來，紅狼壓低身子，雙手緊貼地面，體內氣息一壓，衝出來的攻擊瞬間被一股氣息吹回，彷彿甩了下毯子般波紋立刻反彈回去。

「切，小技！」

單手一揚，那衝過來的攻擊立刻彈在空中，破碎成一粒粒碎小的水珠，但在那瞬間，少年上揚的那隻手微微的斜了一邊，那粒粒微小的水珠立刻變成了細針，手一甩，數不清的細針快速衝向空，那大小如蚊子的軍隊，雖然細小，但卻能讓敵人成為蜂窩。

『你的力量不適合一對一，但為何你…」看著奮力攻擊的海克，赤毛狼人不解的直視，雙手甩開，張開了一層薄薄的水盾，成功抵擋了大範圍的攻勢。

雖然看到失敗的結果，海克卻只咬緊了嘴皮，更加發出更多招式，而看著輕鬆躲過的狼人，讓他更加的氣憤，便在心中道，『源烮，哥哥我絕對會幫你報仇的！』嘶吼了一聲，便更加緊攻擊。

感到厭煩的赤毛狼人空，迅速跑向海克面前，彷彿飛蛾撲火，當海克再度鎖定空身上的破綻跟死穴攻擊時，空瞬間消失在那個方向，下一秒後，海克被五個人影所包圍，都是空。

「水分身嗎…」呢喃了幾聲，身體停頓了下，五個人影開始動作，海克也在第一個拳頭揮來時開始反擊，腰間扭轉、身體旋轉，身軀在水灘上完美的扭動著，每一拳、每一腳，都準確的命中每個分身，前後不到一分鐘，隨後，當每個分身向後傾斜的瞬間，一股強大的衝擊向外波散，原本固體的他們瞬間變成了蔚藍色液體彈離海克的周圍。

等到周圍平息後，海克側身冷瞪所有分身的真身，空。

「你是打不倒我的，空，在我還沒報仇時，絕不！」吼道，地上的水灘伴隨著怒氣再度變成浪花般的冰錐海。

冷哼著，代表無視，便快速衝到海克的面前，打算展開肉搏戰，但海克並沒有出現同意的跡象，放出更多大範圍的飛針，雖然如此，卻沒有絲毫減弱空的速度，一拳揮去，撲空，背後的破綻被海克的利眼抓到，便舉起了三叉戟準備刺去，空笑了一聲，地上冰滑的讓空迅速轉身，往海克的腳踝來一記掃堂腿，還沒來得及反應的他跌倒在地，而得逞的空立刻跳離現場，而當海克想要起來時，一股壓力狠狠壓住了他的四肢，此時才發現，地上的那片冰早在掃堂腿後變成了水灘，而空利用了那零點五秒的空檔做出了『水銬』，裹住了四肢。

「放開我，空！」海克瘋狂的扭動身體，不惜一切的想逃離現在的處境，嘶吼道。

面無表情的空並沒有任何動作，只是輕輕的說出一句話，「看來上方那蔚藍色的美麗天空，你還是沒有看到呢」下一秒，空地上的水灘開始向上飄起，瞬間變成了巨大的水龍卷圍住了空，水龍卷消失後，出現一個巨大無比的巨搥，外表是透徹的冰層，而內在卻是不停飄動的水團。

「水神冰搥」單手筆直舉起，便向後一拉，另一手也抓住了把柄，用力向前一甩，巨大的冰搥用力打在海克身上，第一層的冰層讓地面破碎，隨後噴出的水壓再度讓地面下限了幾公尺，聲響有如搬山一樣的令人喪膽，強大的浪花從中跑出，灌溉了大地。

『結束了，海克……』空靜靜的看著前方的壯觀景象，但第一步踏在地上的瞬間，令獸感到不可思議的事情發生了，被那巨大的必殺技打在身上的他，如今卻一步一步的從浪花裡走出，破碎的身體奮力的支撐，一口一口殘喘著，雙眼怒瞪著前方訝異的赤毛狼人。

「還…還沒結束呢，我還沒報仇之前，是不會結束的！」

＊＊＊＊

灰暗的化身站在一位身上沾滿光芒的女孩前，破舊的黑色斗篷對著白色的鎧甲，腳底下的土地瞬間變成了死黑，失去了生命，而對方卻是出現一株株小小的花朵，溫暖綻放，彷彿是惡魔與天使的對決。

嬌小的身體，可愛的臉蛋，但雙眼所釋放的既不是溫和也不是善良，而是又暗又濃的殺氣，背後的巨大鐮刀閃爍著強大的邪氣。

「真不適合你呢，狼野，這麼可愛卻徘徊著殺氣」帶著白光的女孩微笑到，笑容以及所給的感覺就像名符其實的天使。

狼人並沒有言語，則從背後取下了超過身體比例的『雙鐮』，尾端以及頂端的黑月牙開始散發著殺氣，擺好了戰鬥姿勢，準備攻擊，而在攻擊前問道，「難道以前所擁有的回憶都是假的嗎？」

女孩停頓了一秒，便苦笑道，「嗯，因為要讓你們以為我們真的關係這所謂的自然，這是查克的命令呢，所以要照做」白色的光芒在少女的盾牌中更加閃耀，便繼續道，「原本不想要殺掉狼野你呢，這麼可愛，死掉很可惜，但很抱歉哦，這是查克的命．令」

話一落，少女瞬間騰空在狼野的身前，暗藏怪力的拳頭立刻出擊，但狼野也不是蓋的，體內的邪氣瞬間向外膨脹，黑紫色的『氣息』彈開了少女，轉身揮舞著『雙鐮』使出一記『混沌』，不知名的黑色碎片隨著風暴以及刺耳的慘叫衝向少女。

「淨化！」舉起手臂上的『雅典娜之盾』，白色的光芒瞬間射出，與『混沌』相撞，而不可思議之既，可以吞噬一切的混沌卻被白光直接蒸發。

來不及感到訝異，狼野的本能感受到土地裡細小的破碎聲，眼睛瞪大；身體直接跳離原地，下一秒許多裂縫出現在黑色的地面，裡頭發出了微微光芒，狼野看了下斗篷的右下角，出現焦黑的現象，頭腦裡出現了一個想法，『碰到光芒會立即蒸發』，便跟著想起以前在總部裡楿所示範的招式。

「黑暗是永遠打不贏光明的！與我打單戰還真是錯誤的選擇呢，狼野」依舊帶著微笑的『面具』，舉起了雙拳，準備再度衝向狼野。

狼人不語，則再度釋放著彷彿無盡的氣息，隨後那兩個月牙瞬間被黑色的火焰所遮蓋，慢慢的轉著身，雙手不停的翻準著『雙鐮』，直到火焰灼紅了空氣，狼野便用力的向前一甩，一團看似不怎麼起眼的黑色火焰快速衝向楿的面前。

「小技一個！」看著前方沒有構成威脅的黑色火焰，楿輕笑了一聲，便用手背拍掉，而在那瞬間，彷彿火種被點燃般，小小的黑火爆炸性的淹沒了女孩。

「不滅之火」狼野清語，便收回了『雙鐮』，擅自將自己架為贏家的起步離開，但在那瞬間，一股強大的力量讓他止步，側身向後冷看。

「光明譴責！」

一聲令下，不停纏繞在女孩身上的火焰彷彿被『吸收』了，最後被關在那白色的盾牌中！女孩臉龐出現了嚴重的灼傷，但卻無大礙的站在前方，那突然間，一股虛脫感瞬間爬滿在狼野全身，咬牙關的蹲下，同時用斗篷遮住自身，彷彿是被上天逞罰的惡魔般。

將盾牌向前伸，白色光芒瞬間壓縮為一個『弓』，另一隻手從中拉出一把『箭』，有如巫女一般，少女道，「天罰聖箭！」話一落、手一脫落，箭快速射出。

碰觸地面的瞬間，強大的光芒爆炸性的淹沒方圓百里，十分壯觀卻是一度的鴉雀無聲，也併淹沒了狼野以及楿。

＊＊＊＊

破碎的大地、面紗的濃煙，大規模的爆炸後是如此的慘不人賭，被擊中的白髮少年卻在濃煙中奄奄一息的殘喘著，四肢依然被五柱土錐給銬住，嫩白的身體出現了許多淤血及瘀青，不停的流出絲絲血腋，模糊的視線看著前方白色的影子。

一個、兩個、三個……四個肋骨斷掉，左手臂脫臼、右腳大腿骨複雜性骨折，少年在心裡算著自身的傷害，一口一口吸進乾燥的空氣，少許的砂石也不知不覺中跑進了喉嚨，讓少年咳嗽了幾聲。

「什麼狼人」突然，一個低沈的聲音出現，緊接著一個重擊立刻打在少年的腹部，血絲直接從口中噴出，神經不停的抽痛著大腦，而雙眼的視野便漸漸的清楚了起來，狼狽的看著前方的黑髮少年，下一秒，另一個拳頭再度出擊，破碎的身體也不自覺的向後退了一步，黑髮少年繼續，「什麼自然」，「什麼法則」、「什麼神」，一句接著一句、一拳接著一拳的傷害著少年，因此身上的負擔也一倍接著一倍的增加。

「通通都敵不過人類的文明！」

最後一次的低吼，打出最用力的一拳，途中也響起一聲筋骨破碎的聲響，血腋也一滴一滴的從少年的口中滴落在以被血染紅的地面，彷彿剛結束拷問的罪犯般，生不如死。

雖然如此，被綑綁的白髮少年竟抬起了頭，「呵呵」的笑著，讓黑髮少年有少許的停頓，少年道，「人類的文明，只不過是讓這個星球導向毀滅的歧路罷了」

看著前方嘲笑自我的黑髮少年，冷哼了一下，便再度舉起血淋淋的拳頭，命中少年的左胸，讓少年又再度咳出鮮血，但卻沒有讓少年失去講話的力氣，再度道，「你可以不停的折磨我的身體，但是這個事實是不變的」

「哼，你還真會撐呢，看來狼人被稱為蟑螂還比較像樣呢」冷道，便揮出了拳頭，狠狠的擊中左臉頰，血痰從右邊飛出。

看著被折磨的少年，黑髮少年便摸了摸早已被少年鮮血所沾滿的拳頭，心中感受到一股舒爽的感受，但那感受在機器上的紅燈閃爍時消失了，雙眼盯住了紅燈，腦海出現了一句話，『敵方援軍，來了？』

＊＊＊＊

突然，在戰爭的邊緣，開始出現不屬於兩方的『狼嗥』！？

突破了邊緣，大規模的隊伍揚起廣闊的砂石霧，而在前頭領隊的則是『牙』總部的醫療長官，迪洛，舉起了白色的長仗，大聲道，「阿斯克雷比亞之仗阿，治癒這些站在死與生邊緣的獸人們吧！」

話一落，纏繞在長仗的白蛇便開始扭動著，綠色的光芒從白蛇的口中跑出，在同時，所有的狼人便紛紛自動自發的援助獸人總部！

「武裝部隊出動開出掩護，醫療班全數到達所有的獸人進行緊急治療！！」一邊閃耀著綠光一邊發出命令，所有受重傷的獸人們在憑空出現的溫暖綠光下從疼痛中慢慢解脫。

「沒事了！我們來幫助你們了……，架好保護陣！」其中的治療小隊到達最近且奄奄一息的豹人，被兩位狼人醫療隊員所架好的蔚藍色保護膜所圍住的豹人感受到被拯救的喜悅，疼痛的左腹被小型的水牙印陣中，開始出現紓解的跡象，原本以為要『離開』這個『家』的他，此時在心中出現數不清的感謝。

「火 烈！」隊長發令，並排的狼人戰鬥員便在憑空畫出了一個紅色的圓形牙印陣，火焰的灼熱感從中跑出，向前一推，一顆顆巨大的火球便從中飛出，且十分準確的擊中一些『天使』，再度燃起了戰火。

「阿阿阿阿！」一位狼人，雙手握拳，火焰變成了利刃，不停的擊倒一個又一個『天使』，而在一個空檔中，背後出現了破綻，而鴉雀無聲的『天使』便神不知鬼不覺的舉起了黑色月牙刃，朝狼人的背後砍下，但是得逞之前，頭顱早已先掉落在地，鮮血噴灑一地的「嘩啦」聲讓狼人警覺性的向後看，才曉得原本要喪失生命的他，被身後的熊人用刀給拯救了，互相笑了笑，表示感謝，便一同離開原地，開始反擊！

獸人們的吼叫聲越來越壯碩，讓原本下風的狀態壓倒性的上升。

＊＊＊＊

看著被壓倒的天使，查克的額頭因為緊張而出現了一珠冰冷的汗水劃過臉頰，而依舊持有虛弱意識的破便道，「自然已經發出了訊息，『我們是不會輸的』」

「切…」不管身受撞傷的破，查克便開始無線電，道，「眾神們，請到獸人總部前集合，狼人援軍已經來了，過來支…」，「他們不會來的」

說到一半的查克被破打斷，破繼續道，「我們的『獠牙』都來了」


＊＊＊＊＊


「切，查克還真不可靠，我還沒玩夠呢」

一位全身被黑色斗篷所遮蓋的少年掃興的說著，腳底下踩著早已痛昏的獸人隊員，知道自己要離開時，便再用力踹了下獸人被切開的傷口，身體因神經抽搐了一下，少年拔起背後巨大的鐮刀，朝獸人不留情的砍去，但在那瞬間，一團不知名的火焰點燃在少年的斗篷且極速擴散全身，讓少年警覺的向後跳一格，但手一揮，火焰立刻熄滅，彷彿什麼是都沒發生一樣。

「是誰？」

看著自己最愛的斗篷的角落被燒成灰碳，青筋直接暴露在少年的額頭，低吼著，全身同時釋放著被壓抑許久的殺氣。

「折磨比自己還若小的敵人，你還有沒有自尊心阿！？」一團火焰再痛昏的獸人戰鬥員的前方燃起，而從中出現聲音的主人，擁有著漂亮柔順的褐色毛髮，上半身一絲不掛的露出結實的肉體，下半身穿著迷彩長褲，全身散發著灼熱的『氣息』。

突然，再痛昏的獸人的傷口上，出現了一點白色的火焰，不停燃燒掉疼痛，讓難過的他變得輕鬆許多，隨後一組醫療小組迅速到達魁武狼人的身後，裡頭的小隊長道，「我們將會移送這裡所有的傷員」

狼人點點頭，便直瞪著前方的少年，少年不滿的道，「他們可是我的玩具耶，還來！」氣話一落，一股強大的黑色波動筆直衝向搬動傷員的兩位醫療官，但狼人手一甩，那黑色波動被輕易的打散了，並且命令後面的狼人快一點。

「哦？你願意成為我的玩具阿，好阿」少年笑了笑，便從身後拔出鐮刀，便擺好了姿勢準備向前衝。

＊＊＊＊

「看來我可以在多造些我喜愛的雕像呢，呵呵」站在冰面上的長髮男子「呵呵」的笑著，便起步往總部的方向移動，但在那短暫的一秒，男子感受到強大的『氣息』從身後傳出，本能反應的往後看，一座巨大的冰錐直衝到男子的鼻前，但是男子那薄薄的盾牌卻完美的擋住了那致命的攻擊，而前方正是發動攻擊的人物。

藍色的揉毛遮蓋著那結實的肌肉，穿著褐色的短褲，但卻沒有任何的輕鬆，有的則時那無盡的殺氣，狼人冷道，「水並不是殺人的武器，你完全將水的優美變成了骯髒的殺人工具」

聽著狼人的話語，男子彷彿腦海跑出一盞燈的說道，「原來是舜阿，你變得還真多呢」

「少說廢話！」態度已經不是往常輕鬆的他，彷彿變成了另一個人，一拳打在薄薄的冰面，「嘩啦！」一聲，高於百尺的巨浪從中跑出，浪花的拍打而散出來的細小水珠讓男子感到為些刺痛，而在被淹沒的瞬間，兇猛的巨浪竟然變得了半圓形的巨大水晶體，而男子便從中用一把尖銳的冰刃開出了『出口』。

「看來我不能去幫助查克呢」男子感到可惜的嘆了口氣，但又微笑道，「也好，我們已經很久沒敘舊了」甩了甩冰冷的冰劍，全身散發著危險。

「今天是你的死期！」舜低吼道，便從地面上的水灘中抽出了自豪的冰槍，全身也釋放出強大的『氣息』。

＊＊＊＊

聽到了查克的命令，穿著厚重凱甲的粗壯男子便不語的開始沈重的步伐，往敵方總部前進，而在途中，兩塊巨石瞬間從地面上突出，撞散了身旁的兩位『騎士』，男子看著前方的狼人。

雖然被土黃色的毛髮所遮蓋，但魁武肉體上的無數傷疤卻依然明顯，尤其是左眼上的刀疤，穿著白色武道服，更加推顯狼人身上的嚴肅及威嚴，擺出『卍』字型的側身武姿，前拳在上；後拳在下，馬步穩重，有如岩石般的不動峰之稱。

「哦，這不就是傳聞中一拳粉碎山嵦的震阿，看來一百年的歲月讓你的變化了許多呢」雖然被血紅色的頭盔遮住了臉，但還是能『看』到男子的微笑，手一甩，再度召喚了些紅霧狀的『騎士』，並立即下達命令，砍殺對面的狼人。

狼人不語，則佔在原地，等待著對方的攻擊來臨。
＊＊＊＊

早已結束戰鬥的女子，跨過不少具被光貫穿成蜂窩的屍體，右手撫摸著左手臂上的白色盾牌，身上散發白色光芒的凱甲彷彿像白紙般，女子輕盈的快步離開，但在途中，一陣狂風瞬間出現，讓女子彈開了十幾尺，雖然想向前踏一步，但是狂風的壓力使的她無法離開原地。

等到減弱的時刻，身心的擠壓也輕鬆了不少，冰冷的冷瞪前方的狼人，變低怒道，「你是誰？」

穿著黑色無袖背心以及一條短管牛仔褲，單手叉腰；另一隻手手心攤開，一顆球體小旋風在手心上旋轉著，白色的毛髮彷彿向尚未踏入的潔白雪地，狼人道，「通常我不打女性的」，輕笑看著前方的女子，而周圍便跟著散發著無形的壓力。

「但這是例外！」

＊＊＊＊

無語的聽從命令便離開原地的男子，全身被灼傷給包裹，越過許多持續抽搐的具具屍體。

向前一看，一個黑色的人影在前方浮現，而一股不可理喻的壓力直衝鼻頭的彈飛男子，向後滑了幾尺後，便警覺了起來，身旁又再度爬滿電氣。

穿著白領襯衫露出了結實的胸膛，下半身穿著長管牛仔褲，神情中的殺氣完全在身旁中徘徊，怒道，「膽敢破壞我家園的安寧，休想活著回去！」

一拳擊出，拳大的壓力夾帶著大量的砂石衝向敵方，男子也不甘視弱的揮起強大伏特的電擊，與狼人的招式相撞造出大規模的爆炸。

＊＊＊＊＊


ANGEL的下滑戰力以及眾神進攻途中的干擾，使的面不改色的查克開始出現微些緊張的現象，而那身受重傷的破卻開始大笑著。

「我們的反攻要開始摟，查克」刺刺的笑道，彷彿身上的痛已經不見似的。

查克惱羞成怒的抓起破傷痕累累的領子，便道，「我要把你打到說不出話來，你這吵死人的臭狼」


狼人的援助、扳回來的戰局，獸人真正的反擊即將開始！！

----------


## 曜

大混戰呢!!
「牙」都到齊了呢!!
出場的速度好快(嚇到了= =
一下子要角都到齊了
果然眾神還是V.S眾牙呢!
不過兩位師傅的復原速度......
十分的神速(嗯= =
大家都陷入苦戰了(貌似......
期待47章!!Help大加油吧!!

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    錯字嘛.....看到比較多的是這個
           阿斯克雷比亞之仗→杖

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

阿阿~打起來了~眾神對上眾牙

不過這個冥阿....燒不死的勒，那換成風刃看看XD

戰鬥很精采阿，不過查克犯規，風火水土雷...

開外掛阿！

期待下一篇。

----------


## 冥月

呃~
好久沒來了……

似乎回過一次文……
诶诶~
一次還是兩次了的
去~不算了！

嘿~
打起來了~
群戰啊……

群戰最爽了
打吧打吧~
期待下一期~~

----------


## 獄狼

Holpless大寫的還不錯唷~

文章不用急著寫出來沒關係

期待下一章的出現

----------


## 聖之神翼

喔～好緊張的局勢啊～

看來～敵方也不是省油的燈喔～

加油啊～各位～

加把勁！秒殺掉人類吧！！（？：秒殺！？）


話說～我才剛在煩惱沒有「補師」的問題～（？：你煩惱做啥？）
沒想到～治療師真的出現了～（？：這是巧合！！一定是！！）

有誤




> ＰＡＲＴ　４６　呼喚！援軍的勝利呼喊
> 
> 『結束了，海克……』空靜靜的看著前方的壯觀景象，便轉頭離開，但第一步踏在地上的瞬間，令獸感到不可思議的事情發生了，空靜靜的看著前方的壯觀景象，便轉頭離開，但第一步踏在地上的瞬間，令獸感到不可思議的事情發生了，被那巨大的必殺技打在身上的他，如今卻一步一步的從浪花裡走出，破碎的身體奮力的支撐，一口一口殘喘著，雙眼怒瞪著前方訝異的赤毛狼人。
> 
> 
> 聖：上面那一段文字重複了～害我看的眼花花～（笑）
> 
> 
> 
> ...





最近我也沒什麼控上線了～
因為找到了工作～會變得很忙～（笑）
休息時間～只剩下假日了～（思）
不過…休息的時候看看「小說」很享受呢～（大笑）



期待下一次上線…可以看『很多集』的『小說』～（眼神閃亮亮）
（？：喂喂喂！不要給作者壓力好嗎？）（聖：不好！《邪笑》）

----------


## Holpless

大家好，小狼我回來了

由於最新一張的進度爆慢 導致讀者們的興趣慢慢降下感到深深的歉意跟失望 

就像我之前說的 由於經理排班的時間愈來愈多 所以寫文章的時間可說是少之又少 而且父母讓我轉到了全西澳最好的學校 加上已經是高一的我 已經讓只有百分之10是狼腦百分之90 是人腦的我 快要爆炸而死滴說 （汗） 

但因為在澳洲 下週一是 queen's birthday （女王生日） 所以放假 讓我有更多的時間寫作 可說是終於看到的署光般的高興阿 （樂）

希望大家能再度喜歡上我的小說 （伸爪）

----------


## Holpless

第４７張：　原來．長老動力源．猛力還擊！


在被血骯髒的大地上，火燄燃燒的土地中，兩個身影有如不相反方向的疾風，不停的排斥對方便又因為那強大的撞擊而彈飛各處。

「還真是有力氣呢，沒想到一百年前被我們打個滿地找牙的你還能跟上我，看來『練一百年在說』這句話不是假的」帶著令人恐怖氣息的少年，頭髮的顏色比黑還要暗沉，彷彿是人心裡反映出來的黑暗。

「切，我們『五牙』才不會戰敗在你們之下！」巴特壓低怒火的吼道，雖然平常火爆，但是冷靜是一切道理，胡亂做事只會導致敗北，加上，那腦海裡不停憶起的不甘，使的他更想要贏這場仗。

「阿金…」呢喃道，回憶如電影般的浮現在腦海裡的空白。

＊＊＊

「哇阿阿！」

一聲慘叫、一場爆炸、一位狼人的心跳因此而停止，原本散發著金色光輝的他，隨著生命被奪走的幾秒後被時間給偷走了，留下其他四位少年身受重傷的看著他『離開』。

「阿金！」一位有著藍色毛髮的狼人，著急的爬向一命嗚呼的同伴，淚水愧提、頭上尖尖獸耳也因為感傷而垂了下來，但是雙手心上不停出現的藍色牙印陣依然的運作著，雖然知道沒有用，但還是期盼著同伴因他的治療而甦醒，不停的試著，直到一隻手抓住少年的肩膀。

「已經沒用了，舜，阿金已經離開了」另一位同伴輕輕的說著，一隻手慢慢離開了那雙顫抖的雙手，另一隻手推了下舜的後頸，讓臉貼在那滿滿傷疤的溫暖胸膛，雙眼狠瞪著前方的五人。

「哼，這就是給你們的警告，再擋在我們的面前一次就讓你知道我們的厲害」一位被斗篷遮蓋全身以及頭顱的少年警告道，身後的鐮刀讓他嬌小的身體增加許多陰影以及恐懼。

一位有著褐色毛髮的狼人不管身上的大量的鮮血以及危險的傷口，直接站了起來，怒吼道，「渾帳傢伙！分明是你們擅自到我們的地盤，居然亂殺我們的家人以及夥伴後還想拍拍屁股走人，別欺人太甚了！」

想要上前狠揍那囂張的人物，但是身後白毛狼人抓住了他，便道，「不要傻了巴特！你已經留太多血了，不能亂來阿！」

「阿阿！放開我！」

不停的甩開同伴的阻止動作，但是一聲冷笑讓他停止了動作。

「我還以為那傳說能一拳打碎山嵦的狼人震有多少斤兩，原來只是如此而已」直視的全身沾滿傷痕的少年道，雙手抱在胸口，語氣的諷刺使的震的眼神微微兇狠了起來，纏繞在赤紅盔甲周圍的紅色氣息有著微些增加的現象。

「不要試著激動我，這是沒用的」冷靜的語氣，沉默的眼神，使的震周圍的氣息變得異常的強大，雙手持續緊抱著懷裡哭泣的少年，便繼續道，「狼不是可以試探的對象，只有人類才會被你們幼稚的動作所憤怒」

「什麼！」被完全奉還的男子，雖然赤色的凱甲所遮蓋，但還是能感受到憤怒的情感在周圍徘徊，而正要拔刀開戰時，一位圍著批風的藍色短髮男子站在男子的前頭阻止了開戰的動作。

「不要做無謂的舉動」男子冷道，全身閃電般的灼紅傷痕使的他看起來彷彿經歷過煉獄般的修煉，轉頭離開便道，「我們沒時間耗了，要走了，會議會遲到的」命令的口氣讓其他四人不得不離開。

留下了四位慘敗的狼人，除了身體上的重傷，心裡的不甘更是變成巨大的傷疤。

＊＊＊

「不要…」

撲鼻的風讓巴特從記憶裡回神，便在千均之際逃過了朝腦門砍下的鐮刀，但一搓毛髮並沒有逃開死神的魔爪的與身體分離，緊接著出現其他朝要害準確砍去的攻擊，而少年也接起上一秒的詞句，「笑死人了！」

「切，從你們以及我們所訓練的徒弟上，上風下風非常的明顯！」大聲朝笑道，但是一股十萬火力的壓力瞬間讓少年向後退了幾尺之遠，加上警戒的看著前方，但是遠方的敵人早已消失的無影無蹤，瞪大雙眼的瞬間，巴特早已在前，火焰製造而成的巨大『炎刃』正與少年的鐮刀相撞，強大的力量逼的少年用雙手才能抵抗，眼睛看著巴特兇猛的神情，露出狼獨特的兇猛面具。

「不要將蒼狼扯近我們的恩怨！」壓低怒火的說著，而此時才發現巴特只用單手來與少年相持，繼續道，「原本視蒼狼為我的復仇工具，但是看著他長大的歲月讓我完全忘記了『復仇』兩個字，也是他讓我得到活下來與你戰鬥的機會，所以我絕對不會讓你將我徒弟的尊嚴糟蹋！」語畢，手臂的肌肉使出了超於常人的怪力，立即把少年摔出幾十尺之遠。

「哼哼哼哼…哈哈哈哈哈！」原本的冷笑漸漸的變成了大笑，逼視著被火焰纏繞的巴特，繼續道，「問題是你有沒有那個能力讓我閉嘴阿？」

拔起了鐮刀，腳程如疾風的奔向巴特，邪念注入在已經通紅的鐮刀上，增加些暗紫色的色彩宣染在紅色月牙之上，變得更加致命，離巴特不到十尺，腳尖一點；月牙與腳平行，月牙一橫斬，劃過了空氣，當刀尖快要碰到巴特的臉頰時，一團小火在時間緩下的那瞬間浮現在少年的額頭上，時間再度正常運作的下一秒，強大的火燄爆炸性的向少年噴出，壓力被解放，瞬間將少年波及到百尺之遠，當他再次抬起頭時，冰冷的臉蛋出現了一絲絲灼傷，微微升高他的體溫。

「我說過了…」壓低怒氣，怒火已經無法在壓縮，已經到了臨界點，雙眼狠瞪著前方的少年，「不要將我的徒弟扯進來！」

話一落，單手在憑空中拔出了一把巨大的紅色彎刀，赤紅刀面上浮現了『焱』字，火力瞬間提昇，腳尖一點，火力十足的衝向少年。

揮舞著鐮刀與巨大的彎刀互相排斥著，靈巧的身影躲過所有的攻擊，也拼命的朝敵人的每個要害下著致命的攻擊，最後一次衝撞，兩個身影因後座力而向後跳了一格，沒有絲毫的汗水流出，也沒有一絲的氣喘，就這樣無聲無息的攻擊著對方。

『要是你沒有將我救回來，我大概也不能與這傢伙再度碰面吧…』腦海裡出現蒼狼背影，巴特哼笑了一聲，腦海開始轉動著記憶中的影片，憶起了那時段……

＊＊＊

在『火焰領地』中，最後的測驗結束了，但是勝利者並沒有因此而歡呼，而是帶著悲痛的感受跪在戰敗者的身旁，眼淚如瀑布的灑下，模糊的視線看著眼前既是敵人又是親人的巴特。

聽著那微弱的呼吸，蒼狼的雙手緊抓著巴特的胸毛，小聲的說，「為什麼？」

巴特吃力的轉頭看著蒼狼，眼淚滴落在他的臉頰，代表著傷心以及痛苦的淚水在他的臉上竟是如此的溫暖，他帶著沙啞的聲音說，「因為這是讓你到達靈道的規則，我必須成為你最強的敵人，並且帶著殺意讓你認真的打鬥，我真的很驕傲你…」，「大混蛋！！」

句子被蒼狼的吼聲給切斷，「你知道是什麼原因讓我繼續走下去嗎？你知道是誰讓我停止了自殺的念頭嗎？是誰讓我遠離了那悲慘的童年嗎？又是誰讓我努力到這種程度嗎？是巴特你阿！！」，一句話等於一滴淚哭著。

巴特不語，則安安靜靜的看著快要崩潰的蒼狼，腦海裡也開始出現了生前到現在的回憶，如跑馬燈般的旋轉著，那一天找到蒼狼、訓練蒼狼打敗所有劍道場裡的高手、看著蒼狼更加修煉想要成為了與他相同等級的那一天，所有的記憶，所有他感到驕傲萬分的記憶，都在腦裡旋轉著。

「要是真的得這樣才能成為牙，我寧願不要，成為的牙原因是因為要讓你看到我到達顛峰的樣子阿！這樣根本沒有意義阿！！」大吼著，眼淚也更加愧提，但是一隻巨大但冰冷的手輕輕的擦掉蒼狼的淚水，「我已經不知道該怎麼辦了阿！！」

「真正的戰士只流血不流淚，因為淚水是最最痛苦的根源，不可以現出來阿」呵呵的笑著，慈祥的笑容讓巴特的體溫少許的回升。

「就是因為痛苦，所以才會流淚阿」雖然被巴特擦去了眼淚，但淚河又再度出現，單手抓著撫摸自己臉頰的手，雖然冰冷但還是能在裡頭感受到微弱的溫暖，也是讓蒼狼更加心痛的地帶，永遠喜愛的那股溫暖卻在最需要的時候漸漸消失。

而在瞬間，腦裡突然出現一種想法，將巴特的手放下，雙手疊在巴特的胸口上，腦海浮現了一句話，『焰有四火，靈火、聖火、烈火、死火，白之聖火為治癒之火！』，疊在上方的左手憑空在右手背的上方，火光從手心開始「啪啪」的摻出火花，當變成火焰的瞬間打在右手之上，一股衝擊力撞上了巴特的心臟，雖然疼痛了一下，卻在之後感受到了溫暖，原本紅色的火焰變成了巨大的白色火焰，周圍的風被強大的『靈氣』所排斥，瘋狂了。

雖然被蒼狼的聖火醞釀出的溫熱所包揉，腦海卻還是有一絲想擺脫的念頭，無力的道，「不要這樣做阿，蒼狼！聖火是以生命轉化為能量的傳送招式，這樣大量的使用會把你的生命榨乾！」

「我才不管！」不想理會巴特的抵抗，便持續釋放出眾多『靈氣』，也因為如此的使用，額頭開始流汗，眼前的視野也變得模糊，但就算變得如此狼狽，蒼狼卻更將自己的『生命』慢慢的傳送給巴特，閉上了模糊的雙眼，告訴自己不要害怕死亡，腦海停在與巴特一同開懷大笑的時光，讓自己的毅力更加堅硬，火焰也變得更加洪亮。

開花的玫瑰雖然美麗，卻只有那幾分的短暫時光……

白火隨著蒼狼快虛脫的意識而削弱，雖然想要回復原來的樣子，但令他惱火的體力已經不能持續，只能這樣狼狽的結束，盡管他怎麼使力、用氣，也只能這樣緊咬著已經流出血絲的嘴唇，自責、哀傷，已經無法分出誰是誰、哪是哪。

已經這樣結束嗎？好討厭的命運阿…

絕望的他，剩下最多的力氣只能推動著淚水，讓痛劃下臉頰，而在如此悲痛的時刻，手上那團小的可憐的白火突然燃燒了起來，快速增加自己的大小，瞬間攀爬到比以往更加壯大的白色烈燄，而蒼狼卻只是呆滯的看著眼前再度燃起的希望之火。

「你在幹什麼阿？小蒼狼！不要拯救你的師父嗎？」怒吼聲在蒼狼旁邊出現，雙手向前張開；全身的能量不停的成為聖火的燃燒之源，火靈官．克里奇斯破壞了傳達四千年的傳統，擅自前來治療被挑戰者！

從悲哀的深淵所救起了蒼狼，極速燃起體內的『氣息』，並將自身的能量再次注入到那一大團白火，比以往更加旺盛，而在巴特的皮毛下那焦黑的肌肉以及神經快速的變回原有的顏色、困難的呼吸漸漸的紓解了起來、視線的模糊也清楚了起來，全身因為那由希望以及生命醞釀而成的強烈白火而再次重生，閃爍著那亮白色的光芒，彷彿被上天的光芒所包揉，漸漸的變回原本該有的樣子。

「哈！」大聲的呼出氣，腦裡滿滿的都是被獲救的呆滯，光芒漸漸的削去，眼前模糊的人影漸漸變成了滿身大汗的蒼狼，耳朵便聽到了輕輕一聲的「太好了！」，蒼狼向前了一步的距離，便倒在他回溫的身體，才發現自己無意識之下坐了起來、用手緊抱著那已經失去意識的少年，雖然破壞了規則，但還是很高興自己沒有丟下懷裡的少年離開，非常非常的高興！

「老頭子！」從洞的邊緣滑下，馬爾急促的跑到三狼，心裡不知道該高興還是擔心…

「嗚嗚…」太多的力量被吸收，讓年老的克里奇斯沒有力氣的向後傾，快要碰觸地面的瞬間，一個身影帶領著砂石搶先到達他的下方，成為了柔軟的床，仰首時才發現身後的床是正在苦笑的馬爾。

「真是的，這麼愛逞強」苦笑道，便將克里奇斯小心抬起，不管被磨破的最心愛上衣。

看著疲憊的他，巴特嚴肅道，「火靈官克里奇斯，為何您做出破壞第一規則的舉動？」

等到自身的呼吸平靜後，便回復巴特的問題，「小巴特阿，世界上沒有任何火焰是可以永久的燃燒，但卻能讓許多世代的火種燃起更旺盛的新火來傳接，傳統不是一切，重要的是踏入這裡的小狼兒們都可以領悟到『火焰之道』的真正道理，既不是力量、也不是破壞，而是保護！」

巴特不語，則看著在胸膛上睡的正香的蒼狼，微微的笑了幾聲，心道，『你是在保護我嗎？』

「根據小蒼狼的招式」咳了幾聲，克里奇斯繼續道，「展示出狼王的姿態，率領著無數火狼來埋沒已經領悟火之靈道的你，顯示出狼的團結跟強大的力量，那已經流傳千萬年的意志：夥伴的意志！這已經充分了到達靈之道的資格，也開出了那高階的『烮燄之眼』」

「所以說……」巴特不知道該怎麼回答的看著點頭哼笑的克里奇斯，「蒼狼到達了『火靈之道』？」

克里奇斯「呵呵」的笑著，而在身後的馬爾在他耳邊輕輕說道，「既然有這麼多力氣說那一堆，剛剛怎麼會跌倒？」

「要演一下你這死小狼才會關心我麻，要體會老人家」臉色增加了幾分陰影，讓笑容變得微些陰暗。

「你這臭老頭」頭上冒出了青筋，準備要對前面所謂的『老人家』大打出手，但是在這個時機卻下不了手，因為看到了蒼狼的樣子便緩和了下來。


謝謝你…蒼狼。

看著懷裡的蒼狼，巴特如是說…

＊＊＊＊

「嘩啦！刷！」

兩個身影，一座巨大的水池，快速的腳步濺起了許多水花，兩個風暴互相撞擊，地面上的水灘因由衝擊中而爆發出強大的陣陣浪花，兩個身影從中跳出…

「你的實力增長不少呢，舜」有著長又亮麗的藍髮男子帶著輕鬆的笑容看著前方充滿殺意的藍毛狼人，手腕轉了轉，地上的水瞬間在他的周圍轉動了幾圈，隨後分裂成三道浪花分別衝向狼人的左方、右方、以及中間點，將所有能逃的方向都堵住，似如浪花，但噴灑出的水波卻如刀刃般俐落的切開前方的水灘。

冰冷的危險直衝狼人的危機感，但並沒有動到任何肌肉，則靜靜的站在原地，手持著那銀白色的長槍，『靈氣』的波動開始震撼著地面的水灘，有如心跳般，越來越快、越來越大聲，直到冰冷的浪花離狼人不差幾米米的那一秒，『靈氣』瞬間解放；規律亂成一團，瘋狂的向外播散，有如飛刃般掃蕩前方，低頭才發現，狼人周圍的水灘早已乾枯。

意想不到的攻擊，男子趕緊向前方畫個圈，地上的水彷彿被某種力量吸收，來填補那空空的圓圈，在千鈞一髮之際，擋住了那致命的強大攻擊，直到攻勢慢慢削弱，男子才解放了警戒，看了看後方，地面出現了許多大大的『傷疤』，讓男子有點慶幸那不是他。

「那將會是你的下場」冷道，眼神銳利，甩了下手上的長槍，踩穩的陣腳，準備展開下一步攻勢，腳轉了下；砂石濺起，有如疾風的憑空現身在男子的前方，長槍刺殺、三叉戟抵擋，「鏮！」的一聲，戰局變成了持久戰。

「還真是巧呢，我跟你打戰、而你的徒弟正跟我的徒弟打鬥，看來你為了殺我還培養著幫你報仇的徒弟呢」邪笑著，手上的三叉戟因為被兩種力量互推的關係出現了微些震動。

「別將…」輕聲說著，體內的氣息瞬間蓋過了音符，用力將男子向前退了幾尺，怒火蔓延，在原本冰冷的他開始爆發，吼道，「空捲入你我的恩怨！」，『氣息』強力的向外散撥，而在正強方的男子便向狂風中的枯葉般，無法掌控身體的向後飛，身體如滾輪在這失去水份的粗糙地面上滾動著，原本潔白的西裝都被地面上的塵埃給沾染，狼人向上舉起手臂，突然，空氣中的水份迅速接合在一塊，成了座薄薄的冰壁，同時，男子終於掌控好自身的平衡的瞬間，玻璃破碎的聲音在身後出現，因為身體被停頓時所產生的反向能量與原本的速度在那一時排斥在他的身上，狠狠的擠壓著體內的每個器官、每條神經，也讓表面乾淨的他吐出了鮮血，狼狽終於在那一刻浮現在他的身上，倒地喘息著，藍色的揉髮也亂了。

『這是什麼力量？只用體內的『氣息』來排斥我，太小看他了嗎？』緩緩的起身，擦試著嘴角的血絲，感受著身體的能量波動，想要再動一步的那一秒鐘，恐怖的感覺瞬間纏繞在身上，那既冰冷又毛骨悚然的恐怖，看著前方，那不停釋放殺氣的狼人，在殺氣之中暗藏著想撕裂他人的慾望，心道，『這是什麼力量！？居然具有這種壓力…』

結凍的畫面被狼人的開口所解凍，「像你這種完全不把『水之道』當成一回事的人，我是絕對不會放過的！」雙手握拳，連那傳說中從大海中醞釀出的精華的『冰錐槍』，可以劃破地面、切開水面的絕對武器都被那無與倫比的握力給截成兩半，狼人繼續道，「尤其是，破壞本大爺舜的徒弟的尊嚴的你，絕對不可能留任何屍塊！」

是他…讓我再次領悟早該領悟的事物。

＊＊＊＊＊＊

測試終於結束，但是結局並不是歡心，而是不能用言語形容的悲哀…

勝利的少年，半跪在被挑戰者『水靈』的旁邊，雙手的食指與中指緊貼，展開著可以看到所有穴道以及傳達氣息的神經的『蔚藍之眼』，將手指上的水點入受傷的每一處，隨然剛開始有癒合的跡象，但因為已經癱瘓的所有神經以及肌肉組織便無法將傷口再次復原，雖然結果已經呈現在少年的面前，但因為心中的愧咎以及自責使的他不停的重複不可能達成的動作。

直到，那快要死亡的他開口，「沒用的空…咳咳，你的招式已經壞死了身體裡的再生細胞，已經無法補救了」奄奄一息，但卻努力的維持那少年最喜愛的微笑，要是手可以動，就可以達成觸摸少年哀傷的冰冷臉頰的願望。

「為什麼這樣放棄自己的生命！！」少年大吼，滴滴淚珠也因為身體的抽動而低落在冰涼的臉頰，瀏海遮住了少年的雙眼，但是那兩道明顯的淚河訴說著少年的心情，淚河在下巴結合成一，便形成了一顆顆由傷痛蘊釀出來的液體，淚水。

「空…」看著眼前視如兒子的空傷心的臉蛋，那曾說過絕不流出眼淚的逞強小子，心裡浮現著不忍，繼續道，「這是成為『獠牙』的測驗，將最心愛、最強大的敵人給打敗，來成為更強大、更堅定的『獠牙』，來成為更能保護同胞的存在，你必須得…」，「不要盡說些我聽不懂的話！」

話被空的怒吼聲給切斷，抓緊了躺在地上的藍毛狼人的胸口，怒瞪道，「這不是師父你阿！真正的師父總是愛開玩笑、總是做出些難吃的要死的食物、總是開懷大笑的說「會沒事的！」，那才是你阿！！真正的你到底跑到哪裡了！？」哭喊著，試著從那快要失去生氣的身體裡找出他真正認識的師父。

雙手放在舜的胸毛上，緊接著刺眼的藍色光芒在瞬間擴張的藍色牙印陣中出現，大聲吼，「蔚藍轉移！」比之前的氣息還要壯觀，且不是中看不中用，皮下那破壞的組織出現良好的癒合，也造出少許的再生細胞。

蔚藍轉移！！？

「不要阿，空！這招你我都很清楚，是絕對不可以使用的招式阿！」舜緊張道，雖然想要阻止，但是治療並沒有讓他的肌肉達到可以動的狀態，但是到了那個狀態的話，會讓舜更加慌張。

我知道，『蔚藍轉移』並不是什麼治癒的招式，只是將別人的傷口轉移到自己身上，而自己轉移的那一部分到別人身上，是一個與師父約定好絕不能使用的招式。

但很對不起，師父，我要破壞約定了……

但當你要做一個責任重大的事情時，神總是在你最需要順利的時候對你扮鬼臉…

光芒開始退去，空的神態也越來越疲憊，才發現一件非常重大的事情，『之前的大戰已經花太多『氣息』，無法持久『蔚藍轉移』這種耗力的招數』，慢慢的，牙印陣也慢慢的縮小，直到變成跟手掌一樣的大小，緊貼著胸口，不管怎麼使力，都無法讓牙印陣變回原來的模樣，不管自己怎麼的推使著、吼著、罵著自己，現實依然眼前，看著無能的空。

「不要！我不要！」看著微弱的光芒，空瘋狂了，不停的使力、不停的怒吼，但是最終，依然無法讓那唯一能拯救那視為父親的舜，心漸漸的被絕望以及崩潰所腐蝕…

「不要阿！！！！」

使勁全力的怒吼著，讓環繞空的樹木都聽的道失去親人的悲痛男孩，而在那一時刻，環繞在周圍的生命彷彿聽到了少年的哭喊聲，那只剩下幾秒鐘生命的牙印陣瞬間放大，光芒再次閃耀，溫柔且冰涼的感受在舜的全身散撥，感受到比以往更加強大的力量，心裡不知是訝異還是緊張，如同跪在旁邊的空，不知到底是何物願意停止男孩那令人鼻酸的經過。

而當空還搞不清楚為何手面上的牙印陣會如此巨大，不知名的笑聲穿越了樹林，一股溫和卻強大的波動也伴隨著笑聲直衝空的耳朵，蒼老的聲音也在那時出現，「看來周圍的『大家』都想幫助你呢，小空」

這個聲音……馬克羅爺爺！！

頭朝後方看，一位穿著蔚藍色長袍的老年狼人由手上的拐杖支撐著自身來到空的所在地，拐杖頂端那顆巨大的藍寶石出現一閃一閃的光線，老狼道，「這就是你下一個考驗，將『大家』託付給你的靈氣轉化為你師父的『氣息』」，說著說著，空著的手向外慢慢的揮，讓空知道他所謂的『大家』是什麼物體，那些站在周圍的樹木花草們。

頭再度轉回到舜的身體，緊緊的閉上雙眼，腦裡停頓在第一次看到藍天的那一天，雙手掌交叉放在自己的胸膛，感受到舜的嚴格修煉、以及自己的嚴格要求所得來的『氣息』，張開雙眼，原本紅色的瞳孔變成了藍天的顏色，低頭看著舜癱瘓的身軀，神經的碎片、破碎的骨頭關節，許多被封死的穴道，而在皮毛上出現一層綠色薄版，由成千上萬的植物細胞聚集而成，是唯一的解藥。

『雖然之前轉換『氣息』的手段非常簡單，但是這是經由百種不同的植物細胞所聚集的『氣息』，要變化成與師父完全同步的動物細胞，可說是十年之工，但是……』眼神銳利了起來，原本的淚光已經被認真給替換，手開始動作，把些相似的細胞貼融在一起，便把最早拼成一塊的完整組織與舜的皮膚細胞結合，便以水牙印迅速結合成一塊適合舜身體的完整再生細胞，『以這雙『蔚藍之眼』以及在以前所學的事物，這個根本不算什麼！』

數多小時的艱鉅考驗，一邊使用水牙印維持舜的呼吸、另一邊使用『蔚藍之眼』將舜的身體一點一點的修復，汗水不停劃下空的臉頰，體力也因為『蔚藍顛峰』的消耗而到達了極限，雖然如此，那絕對要讓舜活過來的決心便推動的更用力。

終於！癱瘓的部位已經出現再生的現象，開始脫離了那極度危險的階段，過不了幾分鐘，舜緩緩的坐起，看著下意識微笑的空，自己也微笑了起來，為前方得到真正勝利的少年微笑。

然而，少年低下了頭，雙肩顫抖著，看似一副要哭出來的樣子，讓舜苦笑道，「今天已經哭夠了吧？」雙手向前伸，想要抱著那再度哭泣的男孩，但是快要貼在一起時，一顆拳頭用力打在舜那剛癒合好的腹肌，讓他吃痛的縮了一下，肌肉的痛的使不上力，頭就這樣趴在空的肩上。

「笨蛋師父，不要再想離開我！」緊緊的抱住，那股從小就非常喜愛的溫暖，頭不停的摩擦在最具有安全感的胸膛，在最心愛的師父上哭泣著。

「呵呵…」看著如哭鬧孩兒的空，舜輕笑著，便更加緊抱著懷裡的徒弟，輕道，「對不起呢，我的笨蛋徒弟…」

「呵呵呵呵呵」站在旁邊許久的馬克羅爺爺大笑了起來，另外用拐杖敲了下舜的額頭，引起他的注意，便道，「小舜阿，有沒有在小空上學到什麼？」

「嗚…」遇到了難題，舜只能沉默，雖然如此，還是再度挨了一記拐杖，苦道，「我剛從地獄裡回來，不要這樣折磨我這剛組好的身體啦」

「小舜阿！水是沒有直線的路線，有時左彎有時右拐，或者斷掉，就跟命運一樣，不可能都是一樣的」說著一些讓人聽不懂的深奧話語，「我一直都在等待有狼人會破壞最後測驗的第一規則，來再次領悟水的真正知識」

「也就是說…」雖然有點不懂上一秒的意思，但之後的意思讓舜完全了解，「空已經通過了『靈之測驗，被水之靈肯定了？」

馬克羅不語，只有微笑的點點頭，讓行動作為表達的工具。

原本要告訴空令人振奮的消息時，才發現因為使力過度的他，早已沈睡在舜的懷中；有如搖籃的嬰兒般，沒有任何警戒，在安全之中睡的香甜，讓舜苦笑了一番。

你成功了呢，我的笨蛋徒弟。

舜微笑著，如是說。


＊＊＊＊
風，既沒有實體，也沒有觸感，總是不停的穿越你的身體，這樣無聊的牙印陣，為何會成為我的靈之道呢？

因為……風是誰都跑不過的跑者，非常符合我的個性，想要……跑遍全世界。

破碎的土地、下限的地面，大地的臉便歪七扭八，同時，砂石亂飛，有如眾多飛彈過後的慘景，但是這個景象，是站在大地上，兩位戰士的足跡跟傑作。

穿著白色盔甲的女戰士揮舞著雙拳，難以置信的力氣將敵人閃開的地方擊出一個巨大的凹洞，而吹著背心的白毛狼人則在從戰鬥開始就只以閃躲的戰法消耗女戰士的力氣。

「堂堂一個大男人，竟然只閃躲一個女人的拳頭？」感到厭倦的女戰士惱火的說道，雖然並沒有喪失多餘的水份，但還是選擇休息的站在狼人的面前，看來已經看穿狼人的企圖。

「這個應該是理所當然的吧……」用手指刮著臉頰，有點尷尬的看著前方的女戰士，繼續道，「更何況還是女人的象徵，女神雅典娜」

「哼，愛拍馬屁的臭傢伙」雖然這麼說，她心裡還是暗爽了一下，隨後便舉起了雙拳，「反正只會逃跑的懦夫！」

聽到了女戰士的那一句話，狼人的眼睛微微抽了一下，然而，周圍的風開始出現強烈的現象，強大的波動也讓女戰士感到了一點危險而向後跳回了一格，狼人的周圍跟著出現龍捲風的徵兆。

「不要污辱風之跑者這個名稱」口氣微怒，並沒有之前的玩笑氣息，全身被氣息所包裹，即將要打破自己的功。

突然，狼人的身體一震，強烈的風直撲女戰士的身上，就算有盔甲抵擋，但裡頭的力量讓女戰士不得不用手臂遮住雙眼，直到風消失的無影無蹤後，才發現狼人也跟著那道風，離開了原地。

但一股氣息讓女戰士警覺了起來，快速舉起了手臂朝左邊防禦，果然，一股衝擊撞上了手臂，但那一秒過後，氣息轉換到右下方，腳一踢，與那衝擊的力量抵消，然而，躲藏在無形的風的狼人也現形而出，一手撐著側身的雄壯身軀，左腳與女戰士的右腳相撞而彈開，手用力推起了身軀，側身翻轉著，直到抓好平衡的那瞬間完美著地。

「風的跑者嗎？既然是跑者，為何一直待在『牙』中？既然是風，應該要捨棄身邊的一切，自私的向外飛翔，不是嗎？」女戰士問道，但是句子中暗藏著無數的諷刺。

無語的看著雅典娜，但又哼笑了一聲，「是阿…那就是以前的我，從不關心身邊的夥伴，只想要不停的跑，不停的跳，想要看遍整個世界的面貌………但現在的我，擁有另一個喜歡做的事」

＊＊＊＊

「風！舞爪！」

青澀的聲音在那片深綠色世界中響起，聒噪的風聲也隨中出聲，身邊的樹林也因為風而甩動搖曳著。

嬌小的身體在樹幹上穿梭，等到方位確認後便跳下，手心前轉動的銀色牙印陣微微出現狂風的聲音，擊出一掌，向那站穩陣腳的土黃色狼人放出無數犀利的風刀，一刀刀劃在狼人的身上，除了破武道服之外，身上完好如初，站穩在地面，再度展出了巨大銀色牙印陣，釋放出強烈無比的颶風，讓狼人終於出現移動的現象。

『再來就是我苦練三年的招式』少年在心裡呢喃，伸起一隻手在銀色牙印陣的後背，中指以及拇指出現微小的紅色牙印陣，輕輕的彈了下指，無形的風穿上了灼熱的紅色衣裳，巨大的烈火將狼人瞬間吞下了肚。

而在兩人戰鬥的旁邊，有著三位狼人在旁觀看，有的坐下、有的站著。

「哦哦，原來這就是狼鐮所研究的東西阿，還真是不錯呢」有著水藍色毛髮的狼人笑道，坐在地上看著那劇烈的火焰。

「那麼薄的火焰是傷不了震的汗毛」而站在樹旁的褐毛狼人不削道，雙手抱在胸口的看著戰鬥。

「喂！那研究花了狼鐮三年的時間，不要說出這麼傷人的話，暴躁狂」聲音從樹幹上出現，悠閒的靠著樹旁，一隻腳在空中輕搖，被風微吹亂的白色毛髮，魁武的身體也被那柔軟的白毛所覆蓋，不滿的眼神盯著站在旁邊的巴特。

「你說什麼！！」怒道，青筋瞬間突出，準備好衝上樹幹上痛毆上方的狼人。

不管巴特的怒火，跳下了樹幹；輕輕的著地，白狼走到他們的前面，看著前方的戰鬥。

原本以為是絕對勝利的戰局，但一股無形的壓力瞬間打散了燎原大火，少年的自信也在那一時刻打成碎片，因為訝異而失去穩定的那一秒鐘，衝擊力撞上了腹部，眼睛只能看到黑色的殘影，另一個重擊跟著從頸部出現，失去了四肢的控制；低空飛向巨木之前，當後腦快碰觸到巨木的前幾秒，白色的身影瞬間現形，抱住了少年、也停止住了那即將發生的危險未來。

「呼，差點就受重傷了呢」

熟悉的聲音在頭上出現，微微的睜開雙眼往上看，看著那苦笑的臉龐，隨後才發現自己被兩隻巨大的手臂所緊抱，身體也微軟了下來；鬆下了一口氣。

「看來那招也無法打敗震哥哥呢」無奈的笑了笑，但耳朵還是顯示出失望的心情，眼中也出現了微微失落。

「唉，震可是推不倒的大石頭，輸掉是正常的，連我也打不贏他勒」呵呵的笑著，手揉搓著懷裡少年的頭髮，看著那慢慢回復的笑容，便用另一隻手臂扣住了少年的頸部，放在少年頭上的手也握成拳頭開始用力搓著頭髮，邊道，「這樣就喪氣可不像狼鐮你哦！」

「好痛哦，奇拉哥，住手拉，哈哈哈！」雖然痛，卻在笑，從安慰中帶著陽光的笑容回來的少年，雙手抓住扣在頸部的巨大白毛手臂。

而在另一邊觀看的兩狼中，坐在地上的舜邊輕笑邊轉頭向靠在樹幹旁的巴特問道，「你有沒有感覺奇拉有什麼不同？」

看了下對他微笑的舜，便揚起一邊的嘴角，看著跟狼鐮玩在一起的奇拉，回答道，「你是說奇拉不再遠走高飛了，丟下我們？」

「嗯阿，看來奇拉很重視狼鐮呢，有可能比我們還重視」一同看著奇拉兩人，輕笑著。

在阿金死亡的那一天……

每個狼人都拖著疼痛的身軀回到自己的巢穴，雖然已經將阿金的遺體給土葬，但卻不知道該怎麼讓狼鐮知道，畢竟…是阿金找到並照顧他的……這個問題一直在走回巢穴的路上討論著，但除了說出事實以外，別無他法了吧。

「怎麼回事？」

回到老巢時，狼鐮早已帶著一捆樹枝，站在前方看著我們，丟下了樹枝，奮力跑向身受重傷的我們，扶助快撐不住的我，原本瞳瞳有神的雙眼因為聽到接下來的遺憾事故後失去了光芒，原本的他瞬間變成了另一個人，一個被從來沒感覺過的失落跟傷心重度撞擊的人。

「奇拉，為什麼我的心好痛？」

一個問題讓我咬牙的低下頭，心頭不停的浮出『當初要是能更加專心就好』的愧咎，身後的每個狼人的臉上也都宣染上更多在悲傷少年傳來的傷痛以及不甘。

「為什麼心現在這麼痛？為什麼我一直在流淚？」雖然知道原因，但卻不解為何不停，那股不知從哪跑來的痛，不斷的讓他流出更多淚水，雙手緊抓著疼痛的胸口，腦海也不停的飛出許多與阿金共同擁有的回憶，雖然很開心，但卻讓少年越來越痛。

緊緊的抱住，兩隻巨大的白毛手臂將少年推進懷中，奇拉忍住了鼻酸的道，「都是我們的錯，盡量哭吧，把心裡壓抑的『痛』全部哭出來吧！」

「嗚阿阿 ！！」

哭聲幅度直接增大，撕開喉嚨的哭喊著，將所以醞釀出的痛苦全部喊出、把所有傷痛全部哭出，讓淚水將那些討厭的東西全部流出體內，讓樹林、草花都看著那心碎的男孩。

＊＊＊＊

「這就是你父親從小經歷過的苦事」

坐在綠油油的大草原中，壯大的白毛狼人與一位有頭白髮的少年坐一愧兒，苦笑著、訴說著，旁邊少年父親以前的故事。

「原來老爸也有這種回憶阿……」少年低聲的說著，眼中隱約出現了灰暗，抬頭看著狼人的側臉，繼續道，「所以這就是為什麼你留在『牙』的原因嗎？照顧我老爸？」

聽到了少年的回答，狼人開始「哼哼」的笑著，直到笑聲緩緩停止後，他才將頭轉向少年微笑道，「因為我擅自將阿金的保母工作搶走了阿，要是我不在的話，誰會照顧那心靈還沒成長的小子？」

聽到了開玩笑的話語，少年也抹起了一口笑容。

對阿……我不在的話，誰會照顧你？

＊＊＊

「你阿！」

回神到真正的現實，天空的雲層也開始出現巨大的變化，空氣出現了稀薄的現象、空間壓力以及地心引力出現增強的跡象，正常人的體格來實驗，應該會跪倒在地上、窒息而死，許多改變讓女戰士出現被威脅的現象。

「要是小看天空的話，會將你擠扁的哦，洗衣板」諷刺的說著，一隻手覆蓋左邊的眼睛，右邊的眼睛出現不符合狼人形象的殺意，一口大大的壞笑出現在臉上，彷彿天空由他的心情所變。

「什麼！！？洗衣板！！！？」

完全不管狼人的殺氣，女戰士像是火山爆發般的爆滿青筋，腳下的地面也因為憤怒而龜裂，看來對女人來說的禁語已讓女戰士失去了理智的無止盡釋放著『氣息』！

（小狼：獸們要注意，不可在女性面前說出這種禁語滴！！（本狼是過來狼…））

『不知天高地厚的女人』在心中，展示出真正的他、真正的奇拉，在那銳利的雙眼中出現更強的銳氣。


＊＊＊＊＊

在這個世界上，山才是最堅固的牆壁，不管你怎麼引爆、怎麼攻擊，山依然能堅固的站在世界的最高點，這就是我的道、我的法則！

『卍』陣依然沒有解除，而那已經殺死十幾個生命的『血霧騎士』早已變成了霧狀覆蓋住那魁武的狼身，但並沒有滲入他的七孔之中，只是不停的圍繞在身旁。


「看來你變得比以前還強呢，震，居然連我的『血霧騎士』都動不了你一根寒毛」全身被赤紅色的凱甲所宣染，只留給眼睛一條線的縫隙，神情無法猜測，雙手交叉報在胸口，從戰鬥前道現在都沒有出現任何的動作，但卻不停的釋放出令人難受的血氣跟殺氣。

『不動、不思，達成兩個條件，世界萬物都無能為力』在心中默念著自我領悟的『土石法則』，隨後，關閉身上所有穴道的『氣息』開始出現混亂的動作，全身原本歸零的能量開始出現巨大的改變，而就在那時刻，震在心裡大喊，『卍陣解封！』，從強力壓縮中突然解放的『氣息』瘋狂的向外播散，地震了一下，腳下的土地出現碎裂的跡象，「轟隆轟隆！」，土地開始翻轉，出現許多立起的尖凸石塊，隨著震撼的聲響不停的向外播散著崛起的尖銳石塊，也讓敵人終於走起第一步，遠離那極度危險的招式。

『從沒聽過可以將體內的『靈氣』直接現實化，看來太小看也是不行的』雖然心裡是這麼想，但還是使喚著『血霧騎士』拔刀刺向震。

「內力峰氣！」雙拳放在腰間，氣息壓抑的雙拳，雙刃砍下；正中雙肩，但是傳出的聲響宛如硬劈岩石一般，且卻連一滴血腋也沒有流出，彷彿騎士前方的敵人並不是生命體，而是一塊巨大的石頭，抓好時機！內力瞬間從拳裡解放，緊接著，兩具騎士因此而停止在原地，彷彿瞬間失去了生命般，在毫無警告的情況下倒地在地，彷彿腰際的雙拳早已發出。

攻勢開始，一顆拳頭；一腳穩重的向前踏一步，而地面因為每一次的前進出現一股股強大的推進力，沙塵變化成『氣息』的衣服，而氣息的足跡出現一座座崛起了尖銳土錐，強勢的攻擊一個接一個衝向男子。

「真是難纏！」周圍被震的『土流葬』所包圍，左手握住腰際的刀柄，氣息漸漸現形，凝重的赤色氣體也在周圍蔓延，四面八方的土流葬向上突擊，但在得逞的瞬間，男子低吼，「劍氣！」，氣息瞬間暴動了起來，拔起了寶劍，刀身被男子周圍的氣息所包圍，「唰！」的一聲，前方的土流葬被輕鬆的切開，開出剛剛好的空隙，分裂為兩塊的土流葬彷彿失去動力的降下速度，直到揚起的砂石消去後，剩下兩塊岩石。

一刀一刀的繼續，每個攻擊都被擊碎，舉起了寶劍，諷刺道，「哼，既然能讓我移動，這樣了得的你為何還要保護這些微弱的狼人，你應該非常清楚不是嗎？」

「不，他們並不懦弱」終於開口的他，周圍的氣息開始出現增強的現象，繼續道，「真正的強者雖為孤獨之人，但是王者是在領悟他人的價值之人才會誕生」

＊＊＊＊＊

「哈阿阿！會議終於結束了呢，好累呢」，「…嗯……」

在『牙』總部中的『長老會議室』中跑出兩位早已成為『完全型態』的狼人，左邊穿著白色的武道服、右邊卻穿著黑色背心跟白色的襯衫配著黑色領帶與一件深色牛仔褲，彷彿從完全不同的世界來一般。

「對了震，為何你不收徒弟呢？」右邊的藍毛狼人問到，與穿著武道服的黃毛狼人走在同樣的走廊，越過許多狼人，身後不停的出現女性的崇拜以及男性的嫉妒，有時還出現「長老好帥阿！」等等。

「……」他不語，則語旁邊的舜繼續移動。

「是不是不知道怎麼去教阿？嘻嘻」抹起一邊的嘴角，小聲的說出讓震身體顫抖的事實，便開始加緊腳步逃離舜的震。

「沒關係啦，不過至少跟些我們養育的小狼交流一下吧，聽說你在他們的話題中被視為恐怖的狼人叔叔哦」拍了拍比平常還要低沉的震的背，苦笑的說著。

『我有很恐怖嗎？』而在他的腦裡，不停的浮出這個讓他心煩的問題。

在走廊的岔路分手，震沈重的走向幼狼所聚集的『休息室』，心裡開始出現另一個嚴峻的問題，要怎麼微笑？

從以前到現在從來不笑的他，一想到要對小狼兒微笑，額頭便出現三條粗黑的槓，身後也出現了鬼火，將從轉角過來的一位穿著白色醫生袍的狼人嚇到緊貼在身後的牆，直接讓路給彷彿會吃他的震。

「震長老！？」從驚嚇中回神的狼人驚呼，便走到震的旁邊。

「迪洛嗎？」聽到了熟悉的聲音而回頭，原本嚴肅英俊的臉被沈悶變化為惡鬼般的臉，讓迪洛瞬間向後退五步，身上所有的皮都繃緊了起來。

「什麼事讓您感到煩惱？」迪洛疑惑道，但是身上被嚇壞的神經讓他動都不敢動。

「……迪洛，你知道怎麼才可以微笑嗎？」打敗了自我的尊嚴，說出讓他感到無限丟臉的問題，且等待著呆在一旁的迪洛的回答。

「你不知道怎麼微笑…嗎？」生平第一次聽過這種問題，讓迪洛整個呆了五秒，而看著震羞怯的點頭，便微笑道，「那我教你好了」，說是微笑，卻只是遮蓋快要笑出來的扭曲臉蛋，身體也出現抽動的現象。居然不會笑……要是讓空他們幾個講大概會笑到斷氣吧，迪洛如是想…

到達了休息室，迪洛與震兩狼走向了聚集在一起玩耍的小狼兒們，而當他們離小狼兒群不遠時，狼兒紛紛跑向兩狼，但著好奇心以及許多笑臉。

「就是現在了，震長老！」迪洛抓好了時機的叫，看著震快要出來的『微笑』

肌肉用力拉起嘴角，露出了潔白的尖牙，看起來與微笑差的非常遠，彷彿臉抽筋一般的扭曲，讓狼兒們原本的微笑快速轉變為哭喊以及恐懼，紛紛躲在迪洛的身後，嬌小的身體不停的顫抖著。

震感到挫折的低頭，而連前方的迪洛都被剛剛的『微笑』嚇的微微顫抖，但又鼓起了勇氣踏下第一步，走到震的身前，並向狼兒們笑道，「其實震爺爺想要看看你們，但卻不知道怎麼微笑，你們可以幫幫震爺爺嗎？」

待在另一邊的狼兒們你看看我、我看看你，最後紛紛點了點頭，跑到震的身旁，而有位比較嬌小的狼兒帶著微些不穩的腳步走近震的腳邊，拉了拉他的褲管，震反應，壓低了身體，可愛的小手掌輕輕的觸碰著他的臉蛋，微小的溫暖在那時擴大，也讓他不僅的因為那狼兒的可愛而自然的勾起了兩邊的嘴角，抹起了一個慈祥又溫柔的微笑，看著那傻笑的狼兒。

看到了震的笑容，狼兒紛紛的跳上震的魁武的身軀，玩耍著，有些還玩弄著震的狼耳，而那時感受到了從未有的感受，關愛，以及看著眼前正在成長的狼兒們的感動，心裡也跟著浮現出，『或許有徒弟也不錯』，的想法。

與狼兒們玩了許多後，離開了休息室，慢慢步向自己的臥室，在途中看到窗外的壞天氣，奇怪的事情發生了，只下黑雪的天空為何打雷？

低下了頭，看到了一個小人影，仔細一看，才發現人影竟是破，拔起了腰際的雙刀，一刀向上、一刀向下，兩合為一的站在黑色天空之下，突然，蔓延在天空的雷電出現被吸引的現象，不正常的墜落到地面，吞沒了破的身體，而在天地互相連接的那一秒鐘，破抓緊時機的轉動身軀，揮舞著雙刃將打下來的雷電轉移方向，人與雙刀合一，向前方一記橫斬，帶著巨大破壞力的巨雷便射向遠遠的北方。

「雖然動做微些粗糙，但做的不錯」下意識的說出自己的想法，看了看站在焦黑地面的破、他那滿滿灼傷的雙手，便回到自己的道路，回到自己的臥房。

穿越了舜的房間，聽到了兩個笑聲，從房間的細縫中看到了躺在地毯上的舜跟空，分別在一個耳朵上帶上耳機，且互相交流著新型或者困難的水牙印招式以及動作，說是教學、更像兩個聊的很開心的朋友般。

繼續走著，穿越了巴特的房間，再度看到師父以及徒弟的修煉畫面，雙狼盤腿木製地板上一動也不動，彷彿石頭般的不思、不動，前方放著兩個蠟燭，雖然窗外的強風所吹動，但火光卻沒有任何的微弱，則維持在那個強度。

『這也算是種修煉嗎？維持著同樣的氣息，不管外面的力量，也不需要增強，只要維持』

看著看著，便離開了敞開的門口。

終於，到達了自己的臥室，唯一想做的，就是躺在自己的床上，讓自己的腦冷靜下來，心道，『看來有徒弟也不錯呢』

直盯著天花板，便領悟到了一件事。

看來每個在這裡的孩子們，都在成長呢。

＊＊＊＊＊

雷電在天空在攀爬，如同地面的蟒蛇，找尋著能填飽肚子的獵物。

狂暴的黑色強風與瘋狂的電氣互相打擊，而在兩個巨大氣息裡頭跳出兩個身影，互相舉起拳頭，狠狠的打在互相的拳頭，巨大的排斥將兩的武士彈離，周圍的大地出現了數不清的巨大裂縫。

「你就是宙斯吧？」從風暴中走出了一位狼人，烏黑亮麗的毛髮遮住了身裡上的每一塊肌肉，穿著白色的襯衫配上短褲，之前耗力的廣闊招式，卻沒有混亂他的呼吸，則平靜的站在一位男子的前方，繼續道，「你告訴破戰爭的時間，正好，我來告訴你破給你的回答」

「會『解放』你的」

男子儘管不語，舉起了雙拳，身上的電氣將他的短髮向上豎起，便以疾風般的速度奔向狼人，拳頭被數萬伏特電氣所加持，顯現的更加具有破壞力。

看的對方的攻擊，狼人便抹起了一口微笑，便跟上男子的腳步，將『金』中的壓力加持在雙拳之中，兩顆拳頭打在一起，更具有殺傷力的力量從中誕生並將兩位戰士直接壯開，雖然吐出了鮮血，但還是沒有放棄攻擊的意思，狼人大笑道，「對阿，就是要在死之前打個痛快，這樣才不會有遺憾！放馬過來吧！宙斯！」

「阿阿阿阿阿阿阿！」用怒吼作為回答，便與狼人展開你死我活的肉搏戰，進一步退一步、周圍的沙塵不停的揚起、兩股力量擠壓所產生的強風，都由兩位只關心打鬥的戰士。


『你應該會覺得我是傻瓜吧…雷』

＊＊＊＊

「你又輸了哦，奇克」

看著上方的狼人，與太陽一樣刺眼的柔順白毛，遮住了不留贅肉的強健身軀，令他著迷的白狼人讓他忘記自己早已被打倒在地，過了一分鐘後才回神的說，「阿，我輸了」

雖然承認了，卻在白狼人的失去戒心的瞬間踢了下狼人的膝蓋，讓他不自覺的彎曲，轉動著身體便用手將白狼人一同拉下，讓他跌進了自己的懷裡，雙手緊緊的抱住狼人的腰際，並沒有要放開的意思。

「你還真壞呢」呵呵的笑著，便將額頭緊貼在奇克的粗短的脖子。

「那是因為你在那個時候放下了警戒呢」壞笑著，便輕輕的吻了下懷裡狼人的額頭。

「呵呵，傻瓜」

在那個廣闊草原中，兩位狼人曖昧的抱在一起，享受著大自然帶來的涼風與溫暖的陽光。

＊＊＊＊＊

「要將『金』的氣息完全釋放，就得要將心裡面的憤怒所激發，因為『金』不只是絕對防禦的能量，你可以將他激發而出，成為反擊的強大力量，懂了嗎？」

「了解！」

站在彷彿無止盡的粗糙大地上，出現五個人影，而一位黑毛狼人帶著威嚴滿滿的氣勢看著前方四個獸人，解說著五行之力中的『金之力』。

「開始修煉！」一聲令下，便離開了四位獸人的視線，雙手抱在胸口的看著面臨測驗的四位徒弟。

「開始吧！」四位獸人中最高大的虎人興奮叫聲，帶著金屬拳套的雙拳互撞產生響亮的鏗鏮聲，充滿著傲氣的笑容，身上的『氣息』隨著身上沸騰的熱血而暴增了起來。

「真是的，霸漣，只是測驗麻，有必要這樣嗎？」旁邊小虎人一個頭的赤毛狼人無奈的看著他，身材柔軟強韌，沒有虎人魁武的身材，但卻沒有留一絲贅肉，體內中的『氣息』也是如此。

「測驗就是要全力以赴麻，不是嗎？奇克大人？」女性貓人笑道，而在說出師父名稱時，並紅暈的看著站在旁邊微笑的狼人，心裡吶喊著，『奇克大人好帥！』

「好啦！開始吧，各位！」而帶頭的壯碩獅人叫道，每個獸人便開始擺出存氣的武姿，準備領悟下一個技術。

看著每個由奇克自己帶大的徒弟，讓奇克感受到一股父親般暖暖的感覺。

…要是連這個都保護不了的話，去見你應該會很丟臉吧，雷。

＊＊＊＊

從種種回憶中回神的他，周圍的氣息因為心中產生的感情而增強了起來，周圍的空氣出現暴走的風暴，腦海裡跑出心愛的狼人、視為親人的徒弟、以及自己所掌控的獸人總部的獸民而更加的想要獲得勝利，道，「雖然很過癮，但是為了我的家、我的人民，我必續要在這裡打敗你！」

那一秒！每位牙之狼人都出現同樣的念頭，為了絕對要保護的存在而奮力戰鬥，因此要露出自我之牙的面部，而每位牙之狼人都在心說出了一句話，『就因為是牙，所以才要為相信自己的獸人們戰鬥！』

那一時！那一刻！奇拉、巴特、舜、震、奇克，所有的『牙之狼人』的身體突然震動了一下，隨後那瞳瞳有神的瞬間失去了光芒，肉體僵硬在上一秒的動作，彷彿靈魂與肉體被分了開來。

什麼？


奇克再次睜開雙眼，眼前的景象已不是戰鬥的地方，而是在什麼都沒有、只有白的無盡世界，突然，一股不知名的力量在前方出現，讓他產生出被吸引的感覺；有如走失的小孩，看到可以通到溫暖的家的街到而開始奔跑一樣。

過了一段時間後，奇克停下了腳步，遠望著與這個世界不相似的物體，走近，看著四個不停顏色的閃耀靈體，每個靈體都隱約現出狼的特徵及臉孔，過了不久，所有的白色眼睛都看著奇克，道，「失落之牙，金之牙奇克，請你來到這個圓圈」

帶有多重疊音的口語，奇克從命的走近了圓圈，順便看著自身，身體也出現了變化，身體的顏色變成了亮金色，有如氣體的金色氣息換繞在他的身體，沒有任何該有的血肉、皮毛，就像隱約有形的靈體般，而這個靈體讓他感受到未曾擁有過的巨大力量，讓他驚訝的說，「這就是靈牙嗎？真是強大呢」

「準備好了嗎？金之牙？」隔壁的紅色狼體問道，而等到奇克點頭後便繼續道，「擁有時間之力的時之牙小傑阿，請讓我們進入靈牙的階段來保護人間中的奮戰的獸人們吧！」

突然，在圓圈的中央，出現了一個疑似鐘錶的藍色牙印陣，疑似分針及時針的尖長物體在牙印陣的半徑快速轉動著，而當分針以及時針同時到達位於12點的瞬間，一個不知名的聲音出現。

「火之牙，巴特，水之牙，舜，風之牙，奇拉，土之牙，震，金之牙，奇克，你們已被『時間』所認可，將會開啟靈牙的狼之門」

在這一時刻，每位狼人都嚴肅的直視著，心中禱告著，希望能用這個力量還結束這個戰爭，當『時鐘』敲響到第三聲……

＊＊＊＊＊＊

「嗚…怎麼不打了？」

原本被巴特的氣息所敵擋的黑帝斯，疑惑的看著前方不再釋放任何氣息的敵人，仔細看著看著巴特，卻是閉目的站在原地，沒有任何動作，彷彿已經死亡一般。

「哦？已經放棄了嗎？還是釋放太多氣息而失去了力量呢？」邪笑的道，便舉起了被紅色氣體所環繞的巨鐮，準備要取下巴特的頭顱。

跳躍在廣闊的天空上，黑色的月牙在少年的身後閃爍著危險的氣息，快要著陸在巴特的身前，準備好一刀結束生命，心裡出現可以一下子完成任務的喜悅，便大聲叫道，「去死吧！」

致命的衝擊點，月牙的銳氣、少年的殺氣，合而為一的衝向完全不動身的巴特，當月牙快碰觸厚短的頸部，而在生命的跑線上，出現了絕大的變化。

「轟隆！」

巨大的火焰在空氣中爆炸開來，瞬間吞沒兩個戰鬥者，而滾出來的卻只是一人。

「什麼？」身上跑出多重的燒傷，黑帝斯感到訝異的看著火焰，心道，『回神了嗎？切！麻煩了』

火焰中，除了火的聲音外，也出現了某種野獸的粗重呼吸，在火焰的細縫中隱約出現面目猙獰的他，手一甩，火焰立刻散去，但是體內那瘋狂的烈火並沒有熄滅，反正比以往更加狂暴。

「世界上沒有任何物體可以擊敗這永遠存活的自然」說道，語氣冷靜萬分，身上的殺氣卻如火山的熱氣一樣散發。

「哼，只可惜我不是物體，我是死神！」狂妄的吼道，舉起了鐮刀，奮力奔向巴特的身前，並且已經瞄準好破綻滿滿的巴特。

「我也不是物體…」輕道，手一揚起，烈燄憑空爆發，再度干擾黑帝斯的視線，而在瞬間之中，一記側踢狠狠的撞上少年的腹部，強力的擠壓讓他吐出大量鮮血，與身體分開的血腋趕不上主人的速度的躺在地面，看著跪在十尺之遠的狼狽主人。

攻擊還沒結束，來不及聽到黑帝斯惱人的聲音，一陣大爆炸一肚子吞掉了他，過不了幾秒，黑帝斯的身體又染出更多灼傷，周圍被火焰榨乾氧氣的他痛苦的咳嗽著。

「我是自然五行的，火！」

巴特如是說，舉起了由火焰製成的赤色武士刀，體內的氣息從回神的那一時刻，增強到無與倫比的地步。

＊＊＊

激烈的戰鬥進入了長久的寧靜，兩邊的武士移動也不動的站在原地，平靜的與疑惑的，彷彿戰局已經分出了結果。

「已經覺悟了？剛剛不是很生氣嗎？」男子疑惑道，前方生命滿滿的敵人，現在卻如木頭的站在前方，於是跑出一個邪惡的念頭，半跪在薄薄的水面上，手掌打進水中，左旋的異常現象在男子的手周圍出現，慢慢的抽出水面，左旋的水流也跟著被抽出，等到身體都直立後，男子冰冷的氣息凍結了充滿生命的水，變成了一把鋒利的長槍，散發著冰冷的殺氣。

「對阿，你也該認清這不斷的命運，在我們相遇的那一天起就已經把你變成我的獵物了，讓你苟延殘喘的時間也該結束了呢」慢慢的步向舜的面前，長槍左甩右甩的打出道道浪花，紛紛擊在舜的左右邊，刺痛的水滴不停的打在舜的身上。

速度瞬間加速，騎乘在由自己氣息所加持的波浪中，原本想要簡單清除的他，如今因為心中不同步的嗜血慾望讓他等不及要撕裂那毫無贅肉的完美軀體。

「去死吧，舜！」離舜不到兩公尺，嘶吼配對著鋒利的長槍揮向敵人的腦門，興奮的看著快要爆發而出的鮮血。

驚人之際，長槍點在腦門的那一秒，舜的雙眼立刻睜開，強大的氣息不可理喻的爆發，有如核彈般的快速、恐怖，讓飛騰在空的男子立刻撞開，地面的水灘瞬間結凍，有如翻滾在平滑的地面，完全沒有摩擦力的滾動著，直到斷裂成一半的長槍插入冰面的時刻才停止了移動，狼狽的男子撞出一條破碎的道路。

難以置信的看著前方的狼人，被如荊棘的冰條所圍繞，秀出了水的柔軟與冰冷，而那紅色的狼眼也轉化成蔚藍色的瞳孔，形成了傳說中的『蔚藍顛峰』。

左手指向男子，輕道，「你所造出的歧路就是你的死路，以波賽頓來欺騙萬物的你，沒有資格活在任何的空間，這就是我水之聖靈對你的判刑」

＊＊＊＊

煙幕消失的無影無蹤，破碎的大地已經沒有任何的動靜，兩位頂尖的武士也跟著周圍的動態同步著，直到其中一位武士被慾望打敗的拔出了被紅色氣息所沾滿的寶劍，往不動如山的敵手。

「雖然很可惜，但是像你這樣稀有的威武的戰士會妨礙我們的計畫，還是得殺掉你才行呢」揮舞著寶劍，準備結束前方實力高強的敵手，紅色氣體閃耀在寶劍上，男子前進的每一步減短了震每一秒的剩餘時間，直到，當兩位武士面對面時。

「石頭雖然堅硬，但就因為過度堅硬而導致粉碎自我……，準備死在我的刀下吧！震！」刀刃舉在空中，揮下，快將震的身體由一變二的砍下，場景完全冰冷了下來。

時空彷彿緩下了腳步，刀鋒停在震的左肩之上，彷彿靈魂歸身，雙眼立即睜開，土黃色的雙眼開啟了『玄武之峰』。

時間再度變回原狀，刀鋒竊機切入，但「鏗鏮！」一聲逃掉了那不可設想的結果，刀鋒彷彿砍到比它堅硬的物體而反彈，讓男子毫無預警的向後退三步，但反擊並未了結，快速轉個圈，拳頭夾帶著強大的氣息打在胸甲上，讓男子有如過度接近爆炸的人一般被風強制向後飛騰，另一掌擊出，一道土錐擠滿的道路瞬間出現，更是讓男子感受到千百個拳頭打在全身一般，直到移動停止時，才讓男子有機會呼吸。

「我…我這連岩漿都融化不了的砍甲，竟然……」男子不敢置信的說，雙眼直盯著胸前巨大的龜裂。

「是沒錯，岩石之所會被粉碎，是因為身體過度堅固，但是我的身體並不是石頭，而是由皮肉、筋骨所製造出來的」震道，身體一震，有如蓮花瓣般的突出地面，架勢十足，他繼續道，「而就是因為這樣，我才有所謂的感情將石頭的堅硬來保護這裡瘦弱的獸人們！」

這就是身為『土之靈』的我的職責！

＊＊＊＊

風如猛獸般，在天空上畫出許多隱隱有形的波痕，但就算風有多恐怖，還是抵擋不了攻擊過來的大火山…

「敢說我是『洗衣版』！我非得把你的身體折成兩半阿阿阿！」瘋狂的怒吼著，彷彿烈燄正從她的嘴裡噴出，女戰士周圍的氣息不停的釋放出壓力至極的氣息，每一步每一步的印出不小的龜裂，準備好大開殺戒的搓揉著拳頭。

離奇拉不到三尺，雙拳開始被白色的靈氣所包裹，眼神並沒有顯示出開玩笑的跡象，起跑三步，左拳也蓄勢待發的舉起，當第三步踩下的同時揮出那可打碎山嵦的力量。

不可思議之既，藏有怪力的拳頭卻停在奇拉的鼻頭，顫抖著，彷彿被某種更加強大的力量所綁住，女戰士吃驚的看著前方睜開雙眼的奇拉，白如紙的雙眼，肌肉瞬間繃緊，如猛獸的強風瞬間打下一擋的成為暴風，瞬間將女戰士吹離奇拉的面前；彷彿被風吹離大樹的枯葉，毫無支配力的在風的方向前進。

吃痛的跌在地面，狠瞪的眼神中閃爍著訝異。

「你得逞的時刻已經結束了，現在由我風之靈奇拉來結束這場戰鬥吧！」奇拉如是說，周圍被強大的波動所包圍，如利刀的砍出許多寬長裂痕，不停的在空中劃開空氣，顯示出風的不隨和以及亂流。

＊＊＊＊

灰塵蔓延低空之中，雖然模糊了視線，但還是能清楚的看到壯觀戰鬥，除了範圍外的戰火砲彈以外，這幾分鐘的過程卻是鴉雀無聲。

有著藍色刺刺頭的男子無語的看著那原本充滿生命的奇克，過了幾分鐘後，男子便立即開啟步伐，雙手不停的左右擦撞著，慢慢的從小火光變成了藍色的雷電，冷冷的看著前方的狼人，舉起那被強大電氣所包圍的右手，雖然看起來不怎麼樣，但是一旦撞進了身體之內，不管在魁武的身體都會由內到外的完全破壞。

食指與中指並瓏，向奇克的腦門一刺，得到的並不是腦漿或者頭蓋骨的破碎聲響，而是一口震耳吼叫，讓男子停頓了0.5秒，隨後被巨大的衝擊所反彈，右手中的雷電也跟隨著衝擊反嗜男子，前所未有的巨大狂風夾帶著砂石瞬間掃過奇克的前方。

痛苦的咳嗽著，跪在粗糙的大地，身上所穿的藍色長袍變成了峰窩，黑色的緊身上衣也出現一個破口，下半身的蓬鬆的黑色長褲也是滿身刀口。

「這個家園，我保護定了！這是我金之靈的宣言！」奇克說道，雙眼已不是平常的血紅，而是閃亮的黃金，周圍也被完全沒有過的金色氣息所包裹，展現出真正的『靈之顛峰』。

五牙展開最強攻勢，到底誰才是贏家！？

待續……………

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

呼~等好久阿~小O最近也很忙吧~

不過總算是等到了....戰鬥進入高潮啦~

五牙衝阿~

期待下一篇。

----------


## 曜

終於47章出爐了
是說各位長老都超強的(拇指
不過這麼長....看起來超過癮的XD
五牙都達到顛峰
加油奮戰吧

----------


## Holpless

ＴＯ　蒼：

是嘎　因為做久了　上班的時刻都會增數

對阿！　都到高潮了膩！熱血阿！！！！　（那就快點寫阿！！）　

ＴＯ　曜

對阿　終於阿　拖最久了一次呢　對不起膩　（跪）

拖這麼久　不常怎麼行！　這才是正港的台灣風啦　哇哈哈哈哈哈！　（笑屁阿＝　＝）

感謝期待！

----------


## Holpless

兩週假期終於出爐了！ 

我將在這兩周開啟氮氣的衝到完結的那一天！！！

等著我吧！ 各位捧場的獸友們！

----------


## 拂曉神威

呼~馬拉松惡補完所有的章節，文章很棒說

人類跟獸人大戰進入尾聲了，很期待呢。

兩邊的科技都差不多一樣先進阿，這應該是勢均力敵的戰爭。

----------


## Holpless

ＴＯ 拂曉神威

優！　新讀者！　（撲）

文章很棒　（飄）　好高興優＞＜　謝謝～

最後兩句．．．　嘿～　我不知道耶　世界上只有上帝是公平的．．

（好邪哦．．）

----------


## 銀牙_新

看了兩天終於拼完47章了(喘...)

一直盯著電腦看這麼久,總覺得眼睛要變紅色的了~(?!)(欲罷不能阿~)

好期待下一章阿~

----------


## Holpless

Ｃｈａｐｔｅｒ　４８　戰勝（上）

超靈降世！戰局再度爆發更強大的烽火！

火焰有如地雷般的在不斷爆發，天空出現了灼紅的顏色，有如地獄般的溫度急速降臨這個戰場之上。

一人不停的閃躲襲擊而來的火焰，跳躍在充滿火焰的空間，有如拼命逃跑的餓鬼，想要逃離死神的魔爪，原本的雄威已經消去，原本威力強大的希臘的地獄掌管者至今居然當逃亡的角色。

『渾丈！哪來的火力？』化身為少年的黑帝斯，不停的爲著自己的生命而逃跑，左跳右閃；前滾後翻；有如猴子般的靈活，但是眼前的敵手卻是比那傑出的閃躲技術更加傑出，手每一次的揮舞、爆炸的「轟㝫」聲、一片焦黑土地的新生、也是少年身上增加的新灰碳的元兇。

停止了逃跑，心裡的不甘以及囤積成山的羞辱使著怒火，替代了理智，握緊了那黑紅的鐮刀，在心裡憤怒道，『只不是低等的雜種，我可是死神王黑帝斯！』

「不…你什麼都不是」

被讀出的心思，惱羞成怒的瞪著眼前的狼人，準備攻擊，但是殘留在一邊的理智卻因為恐懼的牽動而緩慢了殺機。

狼人繼續，「黑帝斯，死神之王，而既然是死神，公平就是一切，沒有站在任何一邊，只有袖手旁邊的權力，這才是正義，這才是公平，但是你現在的所為，已經讓你喪失那個顛峰的之稱，你根本就不是黑帝斯，你只是被查克選出來的ANGEL，黑帝斯所資料檔的容體，除此之外，什麼都不是」狼眼不曾動搖，看著從千年就認定為墮落的生命體，人類或者人造人。

「你這不知天高地厚的畜生！」怒吼，全身被紫色的邪光所包裹，體內的波動開始震動著身軀，彷彿快要爆發的火山，準備弒殺。

消失在敵人視野，有如人間蒸發一般，憑空出現在敵人的後方，姿勢如棒球手，準備揮出那致命的月牙，眼神早已被怒火所遮蓋。

「去死吧吧吧吧吧吧！」大膽放肆的怒吼著，使用著全身的力量將被注入邪氣的鐮刀的紫色氣息更加濃重。

時間被凍結了，死神靜止了，但是狼人卻不見了…

「靈道．烽炎群牙…」尾音不停；如喊叫在深深的洞窟般，不曾停下的回音，領先在時間的前頭，將那還沒看見世界的武士刀從腰際的紅色刀鞘拔出，烏黑的把柄、潔白的刀身、紅色的紋路輕易劃過刀身的中央，寫一字「焱」，上一秒的紅色巨刃，在這漫長的一秒變化為刀鞘以及一把精美的武士刀。

時間轉動了、死神移動了、狼人開始了…

眼前該有的敵人，消失在眼前，絕望的身後緊接著恐懼，背後出現了灼熱的感受，才發現，狼人已經在自己毫無防備的後方，灼熱的紅炎已經包住了黑帝斯，彷彿無助的小狗般，抓進袋子的黑暗之中。

空氣被斬成兩半，火焰中的黑帝斯也在同時感受到灼熱的一劃，低頭看，一條從左腰到右胸的灼紅刀傷，有如被火焰包裹的鞭子鞭下去的慘像，但卻如生命一樣不停的燃燒，並不是氧氣、而是黑帝斯的身軀！

隨後，一刀刀犀利在黑帝斯的身上劃上百道火紅刀痕，彷彿完美的被一個巨大的紅色蜘蛛網所包裹一般，不但緊黏在身上，那高溫的灼熱以及被劃開的皮肉疼痛，彷彿體內的神經直接被攻擊，除了火焰的燃燒跟黑帝斯的失去勝算的慘叫，狼人竟是鴉雀無聲。

「該是讓你離開這個世界的時候」開口，此時竟已離開了那火焰包裹著的『蜘蛛網』，甩了下刀，兩道火紅的紋路瞬間包圍了火焰，轉動著，有如波浪的交叉，隨著時間的燃燒變得越來越快、越來越熱。

刀收進刀鞘之中，證明了這場超乎想像的戰鬥已經出現了贏家，而在把柄「咖！」的輕撞了刀鞘一聲，地面圍繞黑帝斯的紋路瞬間縮小，壓力瞬間壓縮，緊接爆發開來，前所未有的灼紅光線搶走了藍色天空的戲份，轉換成紅色的顏色，途中也隱約帶著扭曲不正的『紅色極光』，熱氣波及，所有戰場上的士兵雖然與敵方敵鬥，也不忘看一眼那瞬間出現的景象以及溫度；彷彿站在爆發的火山山腳，壯觀無比。

『蜘蛛網』如燃盡的白紙，變化成黑色灰煙，黑帝斯也是如此，狼人頭也不回的離開戰場，走在焦黑的大地，而地面顏色以及溫度的變化只是一瞬間，而這個鬼斧神工般的傑作，是由火之靈牙．巴特．特爾迦斯所製作。



巴特ｖｓ黑帝斯

巴特勝利

＊＊＊＊＊＊

再度覺醒，蔚藍的雙眼替代了狼人驕傲的血紅瞳孔，全身的毛髮被大量水氣所包容，看似溫暖卻冰冷無比，冷瞪著前方自稱海洋掌管者．與宙斯同等的三眾神之一．海神波賽頓的白衣男子。

「沒想到你居然躲過，看來這場戰鬥還會更加的有趣」男子笑道，手播散一邊的藍髮，對自身的髒汙、傷口沒有絲毫的理會。

「不，這場戰鬥現在就要結束了」語氣冰冷，握在手上的『冰之槍』槍頭輕點了下腳下的水面，波紋漸漸的散開，突然變化的氣息，水面被某種壓力波及，「啪答！」一聲的爆發大規模的巨浪，高浪突飛猛進的衝向男子，有如千萬軍隊的壯盛。

輕笑，單手擋在浪波的前頭，一股冰涼的風隱約現形，瞬間之際，彷彿溫度急速結凍，那兇猛的巨浪就這樣結成巨大的冰山，波浪所產生的扭曲樣子完全靜止在前頭，有如兵馬俑一般，雖然靜止，但還是能感受到那股兇猛。

雖然看到自己出的招式被簡單的瓦解，但心思依然平靜，眼前的冰山被忽然而來的撞擊所破壞，眼看著波賽頓的襲擊，狼人也跟著擺出了戰鬥姿勢。

「翔龍！」出拳，聚集空氣中綽綽有餘的水蒸氣，氣息向狼人攻擊，穿上水的衣裳，外觀如巨龍，用著沒有生氣的瞳孔盯緊著狼人，袍哮著。

沒有絲毫的雜念，上半身向後傾，便用力向前進，往前踏一步；往龍頭丟出『冰之槍』。

有如飛蛾撲火般的無用，輕易的被巨龍吞下肚子，並且沒有減緩攻擊的速度，但是邏輯在此被狼人打破，三道藍色的紋路，圈在龍的頸部、腰際、尾端，隨後從霜變化的冰塊，最後如失去動力的墜落，槍便在之前穿越龍身。

「小技一個！」雖然微些驚奇，但是這麼明顯的攻擊方向，男子依然信心滿滿的張開雙手將周圍的僅剩水蒸氣變化成堅硬的牆壁。

但是冰槍撞擊的瞬間，打破了那道牆、也打破了男子的信心，身體無法在空中動彈，槍貫穿胸膛，帶著男子墜落地面，斜插在那殘有的『高浪』殘骸，四肢無力的垂掛，已經擺明了失去生命的敗北。

走在水面上，天空不停的掉落『龍』的碎骸，直走著，不管周圍波起的水花，到達了目的地，期盼的景想卻並沒有出現，只有插在斜邊的兵槍以及下方的一小灘水，卻沒有敵人的蹤影……

狼人左看右望，但是一線殺機停止了狼人的動作，前方的水灘有生命般爬了過來，向上跳起，水出現極度的變化，形狀跟凝結瞬間變成一個『人形』，但最前面的尖端卻沒有改變，狼人向左迅速轉身，巧妙躲過了致命的攻擊，還臉頰還是出現了一絲的傷口，眼睛看著那變成固體的水，慢慢的上色，變成了那原本就該上西天的波賽頓。

「真是，居然跟你這畜生耗這麼久」邪笑著，便再度攻擊，揮舞著凝結在手背上的冰錐。

肉搏戰，狼人左閃右避，雖然男子的攻擊迅速又危險，但狼人的每一拳、每一腳都命中那小如昆蟲的破綻，最後抓住襲來的刺殺，另一隻手抓起男子的上衣，摔出一邊，看著男子經由滾動而二度站立。

狼人再度出擊，迅速攻擊，在男子還擊的瞬間壓低身軀，一記掃堂腿擾亂男子的平衡，向前滾，低空中瞬間伸直了身體，雙腳直接朝向男子的臉衝，雖然雙手交叉來防守，但還是因為強大的力量而在低空停滯了幾秒。

但這不是結尾，左手當成支柱，一隻腳擦了下水面；雙手替換，腳吸起不少的水，用力踢向男子的頭蓋，強大的撞擊讓男子飛向百尺之遠，有如水標般的翻滾在水面上，吐出的鮮血畫出了那條路線。

「畜生！我可是七海之神阿！」單手緊抓著一半的臉，鮮血從頭皮跟嘴角流出，完全失去了那輕鬆的模樣，那原本亮麗的蔚藍色長髮也亂成一團，形象完全崩落。

「不，你只是查克手裡的棋子，所有的招式、記憶、認識的事物都是事先載入的檔案，你唯一擁有的，只是DEVIL的空殼」沒有語氣，早已看穿了男子的真面目，用著領悟一切的『蔚藍之眼』藐視的看著男子，彷彿手中的螞蟻，微不足道。

激怒了，感受到從未經歷的屈辱，操控著氣息，從水中拔出一把與身高相似的三叉戟，大吼，「我要殺了你！」

看著敵人的二度反擊，狼人也不遜色的從水中拔出了銀白色的『冰之槍』，面臨第一個前刺，槍頭快速壓下三叉戟，身體轉了一圈；槍尾敲中男子的後腦，讓他跌個狗吃屎。

但劇烈疼痛沒有停止男子的身體運作，轉身繼續刺殺，但每個攻擊，都一一落空，隨後反而更加凸顯自己的破綻，不停的被打到底在地，男子不服輸的再度前刺，狼人的反擊依然百發百中，轉動著長槍，槍頭打開了刺殺，半轉身；槍尾命中喉嚨，強勁的推進力讓男子在地上滑三尺之遠，吐出被激起的血腋，面容也變得越來越狼狽。

「為什麼在我攻擊的時候不變成水？」狼人道，單手轉動著長槍，雙腳向前移動，「看來你只有在致死的時候才轉變成液體」

「吵死了！對於你這種廢物不需要費那麼多氣息！」怒吼，不服那雙狼眼以及狼人的態度。

再次行動，奔向狼人的前方，揮舞著手中的三叉戟，周圍的水因為那強大的氣息而排旋在男子的周圍，攻勢令人畏懼十分。

但儘管如此，狼人並沒有任何焦急，左手半舉，一道藍色的牙印瞬間出現在男子的腳底，水柱瞬間出現，將毫不知情的他抬舉在那高高的紅色天空，毫無支助。

「五龍傳．冰翔龍！」雙手攤開，身體一震，周圍的如小湖般的水灘，出現五個漩渦，隨後一座座冰錐在漩渦中崛起，但依然沒有減緩漩渦的速度，雙手高高抬起，漩渦彷彿有生命般的向上捲起，水柱外層被尖銳的冰錐所保護，頂端瞬間轉變成龍的頭型

「吼吼吼吼吼吼吼吼吼！」五條龍怒吼著，釋放著強大的殺意，微微的讓男子的身體震的一下。

一不吭聲，其中一條耐不住性子的向前衝，赤裸裸的在男子的前方，沒有任何多餘的動作，只管向前衝。

男子一看，便向前打出一掌，強大的氣息把平靜的水瞬間變成兇猛的大浪，想要一口氣打散那條冰龍，兩個招式相撞，但感受到的疼痛卻告訴了男子，他輸了。

龍輕易的鑽進大浪之中，便用頭上的冰角貫穿男子的腹部，便轉移方向，向上騰空。

雖然痛，但是身體再度變成了液體，讓龍直接穿越他的身體，但是液體快速變回了固體，且龍的表演才剛剛開始，五龍在男子周圍圍繞，不停的擦撞，而每一次的擦撞都是致命的地帶，冰錐的頂端不停的擦過腰際、頸邊，胸膛，雖然一直變化成液體，但是疼痛卻不斷，一隻龍脫隊，由下往上的撞飛男子，讓他遠離了攻擊圈，隨後五條龍各個衝上天空便融合在一塊，形成一顆巨大的『刺球』。

『還有花招！？』以為攻擊終於結束的波賽頓，看到了龍不詳的動作，便倒抽了一口氣，試著逃離狙擊點。

好戲終於開始，球體快速向下伸展，變化成一條巨大的『龍』，五合一形成的巨大體型、更多的冰錐、以及更強大的力量，全速衝刺，撞上男子，便猛力的衝向地面，來不及慘叫，就直接被地面的衝擊以及龍的衝擊相壓，龍身不停的壓縮，直到龍頭跟龍尾再度結合成為球體的瞬間爆炸了開來，成千上萬的冰錐如破碎的玻璃以子彈的速度向外飛，開始跟結束完全不到三秒，但是那短暫時光卻造出那壯觀無比的情景，一座座巨大的冰山，冰寒般霧氣散滿整個戰場，有如夢幻般的冰之城。

狼人緊盯著那蜂窩般的身軀，雖然早已經斷定自己的勝利，但是那令人厭惡的邪笑聲，讓整個局面變得無法推測。

「如果就跟你說的一樣，致命時才啟動液體轉變，那還不是表示你殺不了我的嗎？也表示你在浪費你的精力跟時間呢」男子抓著臉龐笑著，嘲笑著狼人的愚蠢，也嘲笑整個奮戰的獸人們

「貫穿你、切開你、揍死你，沒錯，是打不死你，但是這些所謂無意義的攻擊讓我更加清楚你的真正致命點」說完，手便順暢的甩出，一波不小的大浪立刻出現，並且吞沒那還在大笑的男子，但是這已經笑的時候……

四肢被強大的力量所綑綁，大浪此時變化成一個巨大的冰牆，唯獨男子一半的身體能露出。

「幹嘛？又要砍我切我了？真是學不乖的畜生」自以為讀出狼人的心理，男子嘲笑道。

「不…那樣太便宜你了」狼人輕道，舉起食指，藍光便同時出現在食指的頂端，「該是讓這長達百年的仇恨了結的時候了…」

超靈．八門死！

食指點在男子額頭的中央，讓還在大笑的他感受到前所未有的冰冷，感覺全身正被結凍，那無法停止的冰冷，大驚失色，死神早已在眼前遊盪，準備好將那早該收走的靈魂帶入地獄，但也不忘喊句「畜生！」的結成冰雕。

戰鬥終於了結，狼人也一頭也不回的離開，身後的冰雕也自動破碎成冰塊，但在碰到地面之前，就被狼人變化成水蒸氣，就這樣蒸發在這個人間……

「像你這種東西，連屍骨都不需要存！」堅定的說著，身體再度一震，兩位武士的戰場中的水瞬間蒸發，慢慢的飄上天空之中，而因為那過多的水蒸氣，天空開始烏雲群集，一滴滴雨水就這樣回到了地面。

我才是海之神，水之靈牙．舜．克爾奇德，說道

舜　ＶＳ　波賽頓

舜勝利

勝利（下）　待續…………

----------


## Holpless

Ｔｏ　銀牙_新

又一隻幼狼嘎？　來～哥哥有糖糖哦　（招爪）　（被打）

姨姨！　不要這樣　慢慢看麻　又不會長腳跑～（擔心樣）

謝謝期待　（飄）

----------


## 曜

兩位師父帥氣的勝利了(灑花
靈道的威力和牙印的的等級....
簡直是天壤之別(廢話(毆
期待接下來奇拉和震篇!!
P.S其實還蠻喜歡黑帝斯的說~~

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    舜最後說:我才是"新世界的神"哈哈哈哈~(誤很大

----------


## 翔風狼獥獥

文章真棒啊!看了好久XD
眼睛從藍色變紅色(喂!

兩位師傅為什麼贏的那麼帥氣，不依啦
為什麼黑帝斯輸了!不依!
為什麼阿沃那麼喜歡用刪除線，不依啦(((喂


最後的贏家是阿沃阿!(((踹

----------


## Holpless

ＴＯ曜

要是不強的話　長老是當爽的阿？　

不過要去形容那舉世無雙的招式　很累　（囧）

新世界的神嘎．．．　會被告抄襲的　（二度囧）

ＴＯ silver沃夫

好高興哦　被稱讚小說好看　（飄）

姨姨！　從藍色變成紅色　難不成此狼是？　

雖然被說好看　但還是請獸友們照顧好狼眼　那可是靈魂之窗呢　

感謝期待

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

這章比較少呢，不過看的很高興就是~

五牙中的兩位長老贏了，期待剩下的戰鬥~

看來我的小說也得要加緊腳步了。

期待下一篇。

----------


## 銀牙_新

哇~哥哥.....糖糖..... (..跳...伸爪...)


哎呀~靈牙的Level果然就是不一樣阿

黑帝斯和波賽噸都被壓著打的阿

從神變成拳擊沙袋應該很鬱悶吧 (笑)

繼續期待下一篇~  (吃糖...)

----------


## Holpless

ｔｏ 蒼蒼

這章很少嘎？ 還不都你一直在煩 （怒） 

蛙哈哈 狼人是王道嘎！ 人類都去死 （喂

感謝期待

ｔｏ　銀牙_新

好乖的小狼嘎　（拍頭）
對嘎　狼人王道嘎！
對阿．．打擊看來很大的說．．不過誰叫他是備查克製造出來的　（獸友：吼！　不負責任！）

謝謝期待嘎　＞＜

----------


## 岡日森格

花了3天把48張飆完
好累=W=
不過好好看
搞得我現在也無聊到來寫小說了
不過人名沒想好
只有故事的架構
打草稿時只有你我他哈哈
我要去牧羊了
改天再來繼續看

----------


## Holpless

ｔｏ　岡日森格

嘎！　三天？要保護好眼睛哦　因為我們犬科類的眼睛是最最純真的心靈之窗　（你哪裡純真＝　＝．．）

小說是種非常休閒的創意點子，但是要發出來之前要好好鑑定優～（笑）

那也是寫好小說的一半嘎　繼續加油吧（伸爪）

牧羊！？　我可以偷一隻嗎？　（被咬）

＊＊＊＊＊＊

Ｐａｒｔ　４９　勝利　（下）

「鏗鏮！」、「鏗鏮！」

刀劍的摩擦、土石的震動、紅色的血霧、土黃色的氣息，不停的相剋著，兩位沉默武士的對決，沒有私人恩怨、沒有來往，但卻全力以赴的互相爭鬥，為了自己人的勝利，但在更深層的心靈，則是在填補那戰鬥的慾望。

帶著面具的戰神，手上那被血紅色霧氣所包裹的寶劍帶著殺意砍向穿著白色武道服的狼人，但那硬如岩石的手臂快速的打散那銳利的攻擊。

打的不相上下，使著擊敗的慾望更加深厚、更加的熱血沸騰，男子被那股熱烈的衝動所驅使，猛力的一擊，但因為那不當的一擊，使的扭轉腰際出現巨大的破綻，看準了期待已久的破綻，狼人使勁轟出一拳！強健的肌肉配著增倍氣息的『山之武』，將男子用力打到百尺之遠處，撞上了遠方的山腳，直接印出一個人形凹洞，強大的動搖使的上方的岩石一一墜落。

『岩彈！』心道，腳用力一踏，一顆岩石從地面彈起，雙手向前伸直；手迅速張開，然而，岩石漂浮的瞬間分解成一粒粒細小的石塊，由氣息的帶領下以音速的速度飛向男子。

雖然微小但非常致命，用刀遮住大半的要害以及透露出來的雙眼，撞上，強大的撞擊加上火速的摩擦，掃起了廣闊的石沙。

等待，沙霧終於消去，讓男子再度出現在狼人的面前，看似毫髮無傷，但是一聲「咖咖！」，面具在男子不知的情況下被分解，秀出了暗藏在面具裡許久的面目。

尖刺的黑髮，充滿男子氣概的面容，藍寶石般的雙眼，實在俊美，雖然出現一時的訝異但又平息了下來，反正是早已料到的未來。

「戰鬥者應秀出自己的面目來做為最基本的尊敬與禮貌」狼人道，神情十分嚴肅，但周圍血氣方剛的氣息依然沒有被隱藏，充滿著熊威般的武士精神。

「是沒錯，這場打鬥值得讓我脫掉面具」大刺刺的笑著，心裡感受到頭一次的滿足感，使的他更加認真，想要痛快的與狼人大戰一場。

而狼人也毫不留情的擺出武姿，準備接住男子即將衝來的招式，嘴角也不知覺出現微笑。

男子半蹲，集中所有的氣息，血紅的風波不停在男子周圍徘旋，風速急遽增加，氣息也跟著暴增，藍色雙眼轉變成血紅色，沒有狼人的清澈但紅的跟鮮血一樣。

「滅軍刀嘯！」大吼，向前一砍；腳向前一踏，氣息如沙塵暴般的襲來，裡頭出現許多銳利的摩擦。

『盤．玄武！』雙拳與腰際平行，瞳孔綻放出堅定的土黃，站穩馬腳，就這樣被廣闊的紅色霧氣吞沒。

有如劍雨般的一砍一斬在狼人的身上，劃破了武道服、切開了皮肉，但並沒有擾亂狼人的心，儘管臉頰被劃上了一刀，胸口被砍的四五六下，依舊沒有出現任何雜念，就這樣度過那漫長的秒鐘。

越過了刀山，全身雖被鮮血所包裹、道服也變成了蜂窩，但那雙狼眼卻是完全的堅定，終於動作，將腰際的帶子綁的更緊，便扯開上半身的破碎道服，秀出那結實無比的肌肉且那完美的腹肌，隨後才發現，那切開一道路的紅霧只有給狼人點皮肉傷，根本連韌帶、神經都沒有觸碰，有如岩石般的擋住那令人喪膽的攻擊。

「果然是土之牙，把我整個招式全部接下，果然沒讓我失望，這才是真正的男子漢！」稱讚道，心中慶幸前方的敵人是多麼的威武，便開始將氣息注入刀中，準備施展比之前還要殺傷的招數。

眼看前方的敵人的下一個攻擊，狼人再度擺出武姿，心中念道，『玄武之反』，全身的氣息開始集聚在體內，眼神再度放出『放馬過來』的訊息，讓男子更加興奮的加強招式。

血紅色風波不停的飄出，露出尖牙的認真樣，打算將這場仗直接了結。

「滅龍斬！」怒吼，刀尖在下的往前衝，紅色的氣息掃蕩著砂石，身後的沙霧使的男子更為畏懼。

死吧！

用力一斬，直接陷入腹肌之中，狼人咬牙著，全身的氣息開始亂竄，死命緊推著寶劍，兩位武士冒出青筋的相持，氣息的摩擦不停的播散，地面無止盡的震動，強大氣息的徘徊使周圍的地面出現又大又深的傷疤。

長久的打鬥，不清楚誰活誰死，直到氣息完全消散而去的瞬間，勝利者就此萌生。

兩者沒有任何動作，停止在腹肌之中的寶劍沒有任何移動，鴉雀無聲，沒有任何的動作。

早已斷定勝利的男子，此時卻吐出鮮血的倒在地面，用著生命中的最後一口氣道，「真不愧是一拳摧毀一山的狼人，死在你的拳下真是無上的榮幸…」，紅色的瞳孔轉回那藍色但失去生氣的瞳孔，而那充滿血霧的寶劍便留在狼人的腹肌之中。

用力將寶劍拔出，那終於砍入血管的一刀，讓狼人終於出現了雜念，向前方觀看，那有如浪岩般的破碎土地，以及那變成塵埃的巨山，一切就這樣結束了…

轉頭離開，越過失去生命的男子，手一揮，土石崛起，變成了半圓的土堆、也變成了男子的墳墓。

永遠沈睡吧，戰神．瑪爾斯…

土之靈牙．震．克爾如是說。

震　ＶＳ　戰神

震獲勝！

＊＊＊＊

天空的領域，不停加上來的壓力，女戰士已被那完全敵不過的氣息所綑綁，完全處於劣勢。

風聲聒噪的環繞在整個戰場，壓力早已壓平了地面，全部的傑作，只從狼人的一隻手的操控所造，瞳孔由紅變銀，體內的氣息也無與倫比的強大了起來。

「看來這樣是殺不了你，真討厭…很不想要打女人的說」狼人說道，手一揮，那股無形但十分恐懼的壓力就這樣消失了，女戰士也倖存跪倒在地，但並沒有忘記狼人給她的屈辱。

「我是不會就這樣放過你！」怒道，一拳打在地，如刀片般的光線從打碎的地面奔來。

「什麼時候輪到你說這句話？」藐視，彈了個響指，強大的烈風快速環繞在狼人周圍形成一個半圓，光線撞上，雖然越過狼人的身上，但卻什麼事都沒有的站在地面上，當刺眼的光線消失後，那刺痛的強風也隨中消失。

看著女戰士藏不了的失落以及不解，狼人道，「你所謂的『天罰』，只不過是用盾牌中的強烈光線放射器放映在數百片細如白紙、小如石塊的刀片導光體，造成一旦碰到光就會被削成碎片的障眼手法」，完全把女戰士的狐狸尾巴完全扯出，且囂張的加上一句，「想騙風之跑者？你得先練練騙小孩為基本才行」

「混蛋傢伙！」吼道，直接赤裸裸的衝向狼人的面前，使勁揮出暗藏怪力的雙拳，雖然出拳奇快，但是那雙『疾風之眼』所看到是慢到不能再慢的速度，便輕鬆躲開那些致命的招數。

「而你的怪力也只不過一種物理反應罷了」奇拉邊說邊閃，「以手套為推進器、盾牌為壓力釋放的聚集點，所以你出拳的瞬間釋放出盾牌壓縮的壓力，便從手套中釋放，強大的重擊與摩擦讓目標變成肉醬」

「我的眼睛能看到所有風的方向，所以你之前所謂的神之力只不過是騙小孩用的人類科技」

完全將女戰士的裝備看穿，向後跳一格，快速轉一圈；一拳向上、一拳向下的擺出風之陣，大吼，「雙龍怒！」

兩道強風個別從上下方出現，便交結再一塊的撞上女戰士，雖然以盾牌保護，但是強大的撞擊使的女戰士飛千百尺之遠，翻滾在粗廣的大地，並狼狽的跪在一邊。

「該是讓你消失的時候了」輕道，雙手攤開，身體一震，周圍帶著水氣涼風以及空氣，全數環繞在狼人的周圍，形成了史上第一大的龍捲風，頂端與厚雲連接；尾端竟結合在狼人的左手掌之中，慢慢壓縮，一分鐘、兩分鐘，不到十幾分鐘的壓縮，卻早已變成一顆白色玉球，外層依然持續左旋著，雖然體型極小，但裡頭所藏的力量卻是驚動上天的恐怖。

「再見了，洗衣板」看著因為恐懼而驅使逃離的女子，狼人毫不猶豫的將球玉丟向女子。

『不要……我不要死！』想要逃避狼人的追殺，女戰士含淚逃跑著，但是看到球玉的瞬間已經代表了一件事，一條生命將會消失。

解壓縮！強大的暴風瞬間向外散開，由於光線的折射導致暴風變化成巨大的銀白色半球體，瞬間吞沒百尺之遠的大地，而狼人卻絲毫不在意的轉頭離開，當球體消去那十幾分鐘，早已造出深不見底的巨洞。

跟我拼？想投胎想瘋啦？

風之靈牙．奇拉．特羅爾含笑道。

奇拉 ＶＳ　雅典娜

奇拉獲勝！

＊＊＊＊

雷鳴如巨龍般的袍哮著，雷光造亮了整個戰場，也照亮了兩位傑出的武士，不停的相撞在退後，完全打不出勝負，但正因為打不出勝負才讓心中的鮮血沸騰了起來，刺激著神經跟腎上線素，拴緊全身的肌肉。

拳頭相向，電極跟壓力反擊直接觸破引爆點，兩者不停的被反作用力彈開各處，雖然出血、雖然骨折，但是體內的興奮劑不停的打進血腋之中，不停的讓兩者享受到期待以久的快感。

「真是太過癮啦！」大笑道，狼人與藍色刺頭的男子不停的進入肉搏。你一拳我一拳的互打，拳頭的擦撞、壓力的撞擊，不停的讓兩者向後滑上百尺之遠。

終於，告了一段落，男子力挺身子的看著狼人，開口，「雖然才剛見面，但可惜的是，我得在這裡了結你這個百年才有一次的豪傑」

「哼，到底是誰要被了結，到最後才能揭曉吧！」集起超乎想像的氣息，準備好打出最後招式。

「熱血笨蛋」哼笑道，跳上高空之中，全身再度被雷電所包裹；如迷你星星般的刺眼，雙手高高舉起，製作出一顆巨大的雷電球。

「狼王哮！」，「雷光龍閃！」

向上出拳，強大的氣息帶著砂石衝上天空，型如巨狼，張開血盆大口的準備吞掉敵人；向下出拳，內藏千萬伏特的龍型閃電。

相撞！有如龍虎爭鬥般的壯觀，只不過老虎變成了野狼，纏鬥著，直到對方倒地的死鬥著。

『金位於武裝，更是為反彈之保護！』在心中回顧所學的金之定律，再度咆嘯，狼型風波變得更加兇猛，瞬間吞掉了巨龍。

「什…什麼！？」難以置信的畫面在男子的面前出現，眼看著帶著雷光的巨狼離自己不遠，強烈的光線使的他接受撞擊之前閉上雙眼。

彷彿在爆炸的周圍，強烈的風暴夾帶著砂石碎片侵蝕著男子的身軀，更是，那超過計算表的伏特也反彈在男子的身上，皮肉彷彿被撕裂了開來，超過可以承受的地步而失去了意識。

當風暴遠離的那一刻，狼人的敵手就這樣失去支助墜落在地，狼人走近，看著一具焦黑的屍體，便認定為勝利的鬆懈，道，「就算你的DEVIL，但你還是被我認同為值得較量的高手，安息吧…」金之靈牙．奇克．柯蘭佐為笑道。


「師父！」，「奇克大人！」

耳朵向後張，一轉頭就被學徒中的貓女抱住，邊哭邊大叫，「奇克大人，你沒事真的太好了！喵哇哇！」

看著懷裡喜極而泣的女徒，奇克微笑的將貓女緊抱，便看著其他學徒手舞足蹈的樣子。

「開始反擊吧！」狼人大吼。

「哦哦哦哦哦哦！」學徒振奮的回應。

奇克 ＶＳ　宙斯

奇克獲勝！

待續…………

----------


## 翔風狼獥獥

奇拉贏的好輕鬆阿.....   :jcdragon-tea:  
話說為什麼要叫「洗衣板」呢  :jcdragon-@@:  

雷之牙好暴力  :jcdragon-shock:  
不過阿沃喜歡

「就算你的DEVIL，但你還是被我認同為值得較量的高手，安息吧…」

這句有點看不懂  :jcdragon-@@:  

文章很緊湊喔XD    看的好爽  :jcdragon-want:  

期待下一章  :jcdragon-xd:

----------


## 岡日森格

你也要喔??
那是我重要的攻擊絕招耶
是可以給你一隻
不過不要太多人跟我要喔
雖然說是3天其實也只是每天看兩個小時左右而已
真的好好看 好想繼續看喔
發文之前當然會先給人看過阿~~反正不及慢慢來
還要考慮借用人名的想法
被他一搞原本只是想寫抒情>奇幻的
變成奇幻>抒情而且糟糕的文(雖然我也寫得很高興=W=)
可是內容要重想了拉 很多東西都要改TWT

點擊以顯示隱藏內容


話說小一輩的怎都被打假的咧??總覺得遇到的人都克他們(尤其是蒼狼=W=)
大大你一張大概是WORD幾頁啊?? 想參考一下字數

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

小o開氮氣啦...

產文速度好快，五牙的戰鬥全都獲勝呢，

開始期待年輕晚輩的戰鬥了，

不過似乎不太樂觀阿。

期待下篇。

----------


## 銀牙_新

長老們大獲全勝了,真是可喜可賀 可喜可賀阿

長老們各個都出絕招阿

這樣希臘眾神就都領便當去囉,讓我們為他們閉眼默哀...

 (眨眼)

所以接下來就是徒弟們的奮鬥了吧

真是緊張緊張,刺激刺激,欲知後事如何,請待下回分曉~ (喂喂,這不是你講的吧(槌))

好期待呀~

----------


## Holpless

各位好友 從上次的更新之後 我將要暫停更新狼血男孩

由於現在在澳洲讀高一的第二學期 因為高二之後的課程都是大學制的科系填選

所以得將現在的成績開始衝刺 而因為大部分的時間將會花在課業之中 我將無法展開下一章的動作直到第三假期的開始 

對於這個計畫我很遺憾 但是狼血男孩的終章可將要延續 （磕頭）

更上 希望大家能繼續在這個版上揮灑自己的創意～︿︿

----------


## 岡日森格

也就是要等很久才能知道徒弟到底要怎麼突破囉??

嗚嗚

感覺上要等好久喔

時間過快點吧

----------


## 曜

不小心漏掉49張了
今天補完
長老威能真的很強
還有長老們的姓氏出現了耶!!!
震打到一半還脫衣服了=///=
好帥><
是說奇拉和奇克
迎的好輕鬆(茶
HELP大加油!!!
就算再忙也要完成(毆
繼續支持WWW

----------


## Holpless

解放！鏡子的倒影

「接下來就是你的死期了，臭狗」舔了下手上的寶劍，甩了甩，準備好摘下在地上難受的狼人的頭顱。

『混帳…』心道，在地上跪倒在地，潔白的十字項鍊閃耀著光芒，帶來的卻是無盡的壓力；彷彿粘在背上的巨岩，令他無法動彈。

眼看著敵人的逼近，蒼狼快速回想以前所問過、所查過的解除資料或者魔咒，不停的與時間以及死亡賽跑，成為第一才能奪得活命的機會。

記憶如快馬燈般的急速狂奔，想要再那巨大的記憶體裡找出資料，而在瞬間，命運女神向他微笑，找出了那暗藏的記憶。

_「蒼狼脖子那條十字架，是將他現在的實力壓抑住的信物，而那壓力就是蒼狼現在所擁有的氣，他刻意要解除那條練子時，自身的氣就會反嗜，蒼狼才會得到那股痛楚」

測驗結束，正要回去的時候，巴特被克里奇斯所攔，聽下所有老狼人的言語，並且更加了解蒼狼的身體狀況，以及那從第一次見面就有的白色練子。

「但是解除的辦法非常簡單」哼哼的笑著，老狼人繼續道，「蒼狼絕對辦的到，就是…」_

『將所有氣息全部釋放，打開『烮燄之眼』！』

蒼狼找到回憶的關鍵詞，氣息暴增，項鍊在解開了『心之輪』的瞬間灰暗了，壓力也是如此。

「死吧！」大吼，寶劍向蒼狼頭門刺向，後方千軍萬馬的紅色寶劍也迅速刺去，在不到半分鐘的狀況下掃蕩整個戰場；如大雨般的打上地面，但因為摩擦以及重力的巨大變化導致戰場被揚起的沙塵所遮，視線如此模糊。

眼看著獵殺成功的喜悅在冥的邪笑上突顯，但在視野明朗的那一刻淡化，眼前的未來跟心中預告完全差不到邊，震驚的看著前方沉默的狼人，毫髮無傷。

「怎…怎麼會！？」自言自語，瞳孔微些震動的瞪著蒼狼，心田燃起一陣大火，怒道，「你應該已經死了才對阿！」

「不好意思，在讓你清醒之前…」蒼狼道，手抓緊頸部的鑲著十字架的項鍊，如今從潔白變成灰暗，用力一拉，「啪！」的扯掉那蒼狼不停憶起的那悲痛童年，「我是不會死的！」

並沒有聽懂，但對於自己的失手感到的羞辱立刻燃起殺意，舉起寶劍；刺向蒼狼，瞄準蒼狼破綻百出的身體。

漫長一秒，身影高速穿越，避開尖銳的寶劍，雙眼與冥的瞳孔短距離對看，那有如深淵般的黑色瞳孔，在蒼狼的眼裡取代灼紅的瞳孔，那令人恐懼的黑暗，並不是任何生物所擁有的瞳孔，也讓冥不僅倒抽一口氣。

_「那『暗』是什麼樣的招式阿？」破問道，眼中不停的散出好奇。

「這個無口奉告」蒼狼微笑的答應，雖然看到破瞬間隱藏的失望，但是那連自己也不怎麼了解的力量，也無法去解釋，只有心中念道『對不起』的份。_

「看著我的雙眼，讓我將你那被謊言所遮蓋的雙眼重見光明」有如魅影般的看著冥，恐懼感以及冰冷的觸感不停的折騰著他，手被恐懼帶領，寶劍貫穿蒼狼的腹部。

對不起，巴特，我只有這個選擇…

生命並沒有在那刻削弱，因為從一開始本來就沒有那所謂的生命…

爆開，散出來的既不是肉也不是血，而是數千隻黑色烏鴉，用著刺耳的叫聲向冥怒吼，而那完全沒有預料到的結果將冥的信心以及最後一絲的平衡給打破，當眨眼的下一秒，周圍已不是破碎的戰場；而是一個黑暗的空間，鴉雀無聲、沒有邊際的黑色空間。

「這裡是哪來！？放我出來！」大聲斥道，但並沒有回復，只有漸漸削去的回音，以及那不停冒出來的恐懼，習慣黑暗的他，至今卻跪倒在地，急促喘息。

突然，沈重的腳步聲從眼前傳出，繃緊神經的向前看，凝視著前方的動向，突然兩道光線出現，一道從冥的腳下出現、另一道則從前方出現，視線明亮，眼前那發出腳步聲的竟然是自己。

「歡迎來到鏡子的世界，現實的我」少年道，沒有任何感情、唯獨冰冷。

「不可能的！我才不會被騙！蒼狼你給我現身！」感覺被愚弄，憤怒又害怕的在周圍亂吼一通，再度站起身子，帶著那怒火跟震驚的雙眼看著對方。

「我是…鏡子中的你，是蒼狼．伊亞諾特讓我有機會與你談話的」悲傷的臉龐帶著微笑，言語冰冷的彷彿是具屍體。

怎…怎麼可能？

看著眼前的自己，冥完全不知道該如何回應。

＊＊＊

「是你們狼人狠心殺我弟弟，直到我將你們全部殺光之前，這個事實是不可能從我的腦海離去！！」怒吼，失去親人的少年海克揮舞著三叉戟，周圍的水灘開始左旋，一震，被拉起的浪花有如看見獵物的鯊魚般，露出上鰭的衝上前；切開空氣的銳利震撼十分。

『你錯了，海克…』看著前方被感情操弄的少年，紅毛狼人傷心道，張開左手，腳下的水面被無形的吸力所影響，藍色的圓柱將水面跟手心相接，另一隻手抓穩圓柱，用力拔起一個與身高相同的搥子，打在地；強大的震動與釋放出來的氣息向前回應，直接跨越，禁不起回擊的浪直接被壓下，也讓海克失去平衡的搖晃。

而在那瞬間，狼人早已抓緊時機的向前靠近，一掌，立刻將海克退後三尺，強力的一擊使的他有點難過的站起，雖然要使招回擊，但是手卻不聽使喚，彷彿廢掉一般。

「你對我做了什麼？」狠瞪著狼人，吃力的半跪。

「你錯了海克，殺死你親人的不是我們，是…」，「我不要聽阿阿阿阿！」

怒吼，神經甦醒，巨大的水柱將海克直直抬起，緊接著出現彷彿玻璃互相摩擦的聲音，巨大人型像從水柱醞釀而出，全身由鱗片一樣閃亮的平滑冰塊所結合，頂上如皇冠的三座大冰錐，全體可稱為王者雄姿，海神波賽頓！

「去死吧！世界上的雜物！」海克喊道，站在人像的左肩，舉起了三叉戟，人像也跟著舉起左手中的三叉戟，朝微小的紅毛狼人刺殺過去。

『大小並不是力量所在…』左手向襲擊而來的刺擊張開，當無名指觸碰三叉戟頂端的瞬間，「噗通！」無形的氣息如波紋般的在三叉戟上散開，「穿靈！」一聲令下，人像的右手整個被瓦解成沫，海克來不及逃脫，腳下出現一顆巨大的狼頭，張開血盆大口吞了下去，被狼頭帶離瓦解成沫的人像。

身影瞬間進入狼頭，現身在海克的面前，拇指貼著少年的額頭，道，「該是讓你看見真相的時候了」輕道，隨後一股冰涼的感覺穿越了海克的腦袋，意識在那一時刻關閉。

……

………

「呼啊！」

再度清醒，記憶停止在冰涼觸感穿越腦袋的短暫影像，周圍一片黑暗，伸手不見五指的，失明般的感受令他驚慌失措，隨後「噗通」的一聲，進入了冰冷的深水之中，但雖然如此，肺部居然沒有任何疼痛，彷彿在無地心引力的地帶優遊著。

突然，敏感的神經偵測到移動的現象，從左方出現，雖然不知是敵是友？但卻帶來了陸地生物最需要的『光亮』，人影開始凸顯，害怕的感受從體內醞釀，因為前面既不是別人而是上一秒的紅毛狼人，空。

「這裡是哪裡？」少年道，雖然自己是水性的操控者，但是在這個深水池中，卻無法施展任何招式。

「這裡是你心中的鏡子……，這裡囤積所有被抹黑的真相」狼人道，左手旁邊伸出，隨後又出現了亮光，而從亮光浮現的人影，竟是少年海克本人！

「怎麼…」無法想像，雙眼顫抖著，不知如何回應。

「已經五十年了，海克，你從一開始…就是查克的旗子，而且殺你親弟弟的人並不是狼人族」分身道，蒼白的臉色有如屍體，但在那無神的瞳孔中卻閃爍著同情，跟著道，「你被騙了，海克」

怎麼……會？

＊＊＊＊

瑪格萊爾村，寧靜且安詳但不缺友好跟熱鬧，村裡的人互相打招呼，農夫帶著蔬果進村做生意、孩童在街上帶著笑容奔跑、鳥兒們為村子添加了輕柔的歌聲，如此的幸福、如此的和平；有如桃花園般的樂園。

街上好不熱鬧，村裡的婦女們都進入街上採購食材，大部分的袋子裡都有不少海鮮，可見今年收貨豐富。

其中一位年紀稍小的婦女從人群中走出，左看右望的好像在找什麼東西，最後定在一位慌張的小男孩，好像跟自己的父母親走失。

「尼爾，在這裡！」婦女呼叫著前方的男孩，男孩得到回應的轉頭，便趕緊跑到婦女錢。

「真是的，不是要你好好跟緊嗎？」婦女苦笑道，用細嫩的手擦拭男孩的眼淚。

「對不起，媽媽」男孩哭道。

男孩的恐懼與歉意就在婦女溫柔的呵護下停止了，並讓男孩添增了微笑，手牽手回到自己的家。

家裡雖然簡陋，但是卻充滿家裡應有的溫暖，婦女正在準備晚餐，身旁的男孩作為助手的幫助。

傍晚了，太陽慢慢的從天上降下，一位身材壯碩的男子進入房裡，雖然神態疲憊但從廚房飄出來的香味讓他抹起了一口微笑。

「爸爸回來了！」男孩從廚房裡跑出，抱住被稱為爸爸的男子，頭上的麵粉有部分灑到男子的無袖上衣。

「尼爾有沒有乖乖阿？」看著男孩純真的笑容，男子的心情變得更加喜悅，便一手將男孩放在左肩，背他進入廚房中。

「這整個月收貨很豐富呢，老闆很滿意哦，米立亞」男子呵呵的說。

「嗯，在市場裡就可以看到了呢，大家都在稱讚你們呢」被稱為米粒亞的婦女道，將手上的粉擦拭在白色的圍裙。

過不了多少，米立亞將一道道香噴噴的海鮮佳餚端上，男孩也一起幫忙，男子也換上乾淨的衣物與家人一同坐下，開始享用眼前色香味俱全的飯菜。

一切是多麼的祥和…

直到……狂風暴雨的那一天…

「媽媽，爸爸什麼時候回來」男孩問，看著坐在旁邊的米立亞，眼神閃爍著擔憂，前方的窗戶被多數雨滴拍打。

「很快的，尼爾不要擔心」她笑道，看了看時鐘，「好啦，時間不晚了，快刷牙睡覺摟」

男孩「嗯」的一聲表示同意，從椅子上跳下，快步走到浴室中，雖然米立亞說服男孩與自己會沒事，但看著雨勢逐漸增強，心中更是忐忑不安。

不想要發生的事情還是實現了…

出外釣魚的漁夫們，在豪雨之下因為船翻倒而跌入海中，加上怒氣十分的浪波，沒有人倖存。

得到了這個消息，每個失去丈夫的婦女們失去了笑容，失去父親的孩子們失去了快樂，村子就這樣被悲傷的影子所纏。

「尼爾，要回去摟」米立亞喊道，但卻沒有聽到回覆，從熱鬧的街道走出，抬起頭擔心的左看右望，但始終沒有找到男孩。

正當她要起步去尋找失蹤的男孩時，一個充滿稚氣的叫聲在右方出現，而如她所期盼，是男孩的叫聲。

「不是叫你不要亂跑嗎？」米立亞鬆了一口氣的斥責著男孩。

「媽媽你看！是寶物哦！」雖然一開始出現歉意，但因為自己發現的東西而再度微笑，便將手中的寶物交給婦女。

「是寶物阿？我看……！」將男孩所稱的寶物仔細一看，是一個銀色耳環，而在耳環上刻了一個字『Melia』（米立亞），同時，她倒抽了一口氣，便轉頭對男孩問到，「這是在哪裡找到的？」

「一位穿著黑色衣服的大哥哥，他說那是在海邊找到的寶藏哦！」男孩興奮的說著。

「是嗎…」米立亞道。這是麥特的耳環。

「媽媽為什麼在哭？」

一聽到男孩擔心的聲音，她才發現自己的臉上不知不覺中出現了兩道淚痕，用手趕緊擦掉，便對男孩說，「沒什麼…尼爾我們回去吧，今天要吃炸蝦呢」

看著男孩開心的笑容，米立亞實在不敢將耳環是爸爸的事實告訴男孩，同時她再度被失去愛人的痛纏繞著，而快到家時，先叫男孩等一下，將男孩的耳環拿掉，將那銀色的耳環別在男孩的左耳。

有可能只是一時的好意，但卻是展開毀滅的起跑點…

接下來的這幾週，男孩不停的說聽到有人在他的耳朵輕聲細語、夢見爸爸等等的怪事，隨後男孩開朗與天真的笑容漸漸削去，變得陰沈與封閉，朋友一一與他失去聯繫，一人在房間講話，一家人慢慢的與外界封閉。

有一天，米立亞終於受不了男孩異常的現象，想趁男孩進入夢鄉的時候將那令她痛苦的耳環。

但當她進入男孩的房間時，男孩卻不在床上，而是站在房間的黑暗角落。

「媽媽…」男孩道，眼神中閃爍著失落跟恐懼，「連你都要拋棄我嗎？」

米立亞一動也不動的看著男孩，緊盯著男孩的不曾出現過的眼神。

「我現在好困擾哦，腦裡一直出現不知名的聲音，我現在好痛苦哦…」走出了角落，站在燭燈下，瞳孔從正常的黑色變成了紅，左手拿著不知從哪裡來的刀子。

殺了她…

殺了她…

腦海的聲音呼喚著，男孩揚起了刀子…

殺了她…

殺了她…

男孩向她起步，雖然帶的恐懼，但是內心的卻出現不尋常的飢渴，嗜殺的飢渴。

殺了她！

刀一落，血濺在男孩的臉上，恐懼與疑惑在此削去，而他最最摯愛的母親…也在此消失在這個世界之中，心中只存著失落。

臉色蒼白的她，瞳孔直視著被自己鮮血所淋濕的男孩，以及…在他身旁的人影。

「非常好」人影道，手搭在男孩的頭上，並在他的耳邊輕語，「你的名字叫做冥，你是我的下人，是戰神瑪爾斯的子孫」

「我是…冥……」男孩如是說。

殺了他們…

殺了他們…

男孩帶著失落走向門外，直到房子的外面後，男孩遠望著村子，手上的刀子開始散發著異常的紅霧，殺戮的慾望再度揚起。

殺了他們！

＊＊＊＊
看著眼前的分身，冥看著無法接受的事實，從懂事到現在所有的記憶，都是錯的…，所有自己視為正確的事物，都是錯的…

「不對…這不是真的，我沒有父母親，我是被查克撫養的！」用力搖頭，理智被腦裡的畫面感到非常混亂，已經失去了控制權。

「查克殺了你的父親，將洗腦的電波裝置植入你父親的耳環中，干擾你的腦部，讓你產生混亂，殺了你的母親以及村子裡的人民，你被騙了」蒼白的分身說。

「不對…不是這樣的」冥恐慌的說。

「破跟狼野對你的記憶有很大的影響，所以查克才會提早他們的傳送並且讓海克跟去而不是你」分身道，「他們讓你感受到以前被愛的感受吧？那只有真正的朋友才能給的愛」

「不…不是，不…可能」冥不停的重複。

「你被洗腦了，冥，你叫做尼爾，你是米立亞跟麥特的兒子，你是瑪格萊爾村的人民！」分身的他說，那句話在冥的腦海中迴響著。

我到底是誰…我現在什麼都搞不懂了！

眼淚突破了眼袋，雙手緊抓著雙頭，擠壓在心中的痛跟不解在此爆發，狠力大叫著。

突然，一股溫暖的感覺在皮膚外出現，兩隻手輕柔的抓住冥的雙手腕，冥抬起鼻水與淚水攪弄在一團的臉蛋，眼前看著那不可能會出現影像，一位身外帶著銀白色光芒的女子。

「不行哦，尼爾，你得堅強下去，快點回想起來吧」眼前的女子帶著溫柔的聲音說。

「媽…媽媽」冥不自覺的說，晃動的心開始平靜，彷彿原本哭鬧的孩兒因為母親的關愛而慢慢入睡般的平靜。

「冥…」

一隻手放在冥的頭上，他抬頭一看，直盯著眼前散發白色羽毛的白髮少年。

「破…」冥道，心裡有著數不清的歉意，過去以及現在，所有對破與狼野的謊言讓他無比的懺悔。

「我原諒你…」破道。

冥訝異的看著破，那如此簡單的四個字讓冥頓時呆滯了幾秒，「什麼…」冥茫然的說，「為什麼你可以這麼輕易的原諒我！？你不是恨我入骨嗎，為什麼你們狼人是這麼笨的生物！！？」大吼，對破的仁慈感到憤怒，因為他深信自己是沒有任何資格被原諒。

「因為…你是我的朋友，你只是被謊言所迷惑，現在你找回的道路，我…為你感到高興」破笑道，談吐出那十分純潔的詞句，眼神中閃著仁慈。

是嗎……因為是朋友嗎？

＊＊＊＊

在現實之中，蒼狼看著跪在地上的冥，雙眼被瀏海所遮，耳朵動了一下，感受到冥的氣息，但是比起原先那惡臭的氣味，他的氣息卻是清淨。

「蒼狼…」冥開口，引起蒼狼的注意，他抬起頭，純淨的黑色瞳孔看著蒼狼，「一直以來，我讓你受到這麼多痛苦，我在此深刻的道歉」

「我有個請求」冥說，左手指著蒼狼身後的灰暗的十字架，「將那十字架砍成兩半，我從上天借的壽命就會完全還清」

「你確定嗎？這樣的話你可是會變化成灰」蒼狼問。

「我已經活夠了，加上我早該在殺掉我母親的時候進入地獄，拜託你了，蒼狼，讓我死吧」冥誠懇的回覆，左手緊抓著胸口。

蒼狼點頭，轉頭走向那灰暗的十字架，揚起手上的天狼刃，準備將那跟在身後將近六十多年的該死信物毀掉，刀一砍，十字架就這樣變成了碎片。

冥的身體開始出現了動靜，有如手心中的沙子被風吹散一般的被分解，當身體不剩一半時，讓蒼狼看到第一次也是最後一次真正的笑容。

「謝謝你，蒼狼．伊亞諾特」

這，冥第一次也是最後一次對蒼狼的道謝。


待續……

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

總算出了，恩....

我不記得我會這樣的招式阿....

好眼熟的招式XD

算了，至少冥最後清醒了，不過想不到冥已經活了那麼久了阿~

現在似乎剩下大魔王查克啦

期待下篇。

----------


## a70701111

好久沒看到這篇了。
劇情似乎到了我完全分隔的部分。
不過單以這篇來看，已經到挑戰大魔王了路途。
打鬥的部分跟之前比起來已經好很多，動作也比較不會有問題。
歡迎回來……

----------


## 曜

蒼狼也迎了
邁向大魔王的意味
覺得冥有點可憐呢!!
51篇期待

----------


## Holpless

to 蒼狼

唉阿～ 要是讓你知道全部的東西不就太無趣了？ 有時候還要驚喜一下麻
（在很早以前就已經有伏筆了哦）

囧！人家的年紀在很多篇都有放伏筆膩！ 回去重讀吧（咬）

to 小迪

謝謝小迪的稱讚︿︿ 看來去年哥哥帶來的小說很有幫助呢

是阿～ 一旦忽略掉了 在找回來可是很累狼低

to 曜

是阿...... 為冥默哀吧～

魔王跟大魔王的戰鬥要開始了膩！ 請敬啟期待 ～

----------


## Holpless

對於小說的拖戲十分抱歉 

但因為明年一月就要上高二了 所以考試跟作業變得非常頻繁 

不過這還不足以讓我停掉小說的！（熱血）

＊＊＊＊＊＊＊＊＊＊＊＊＊＊＊＊＊＊＊＊＊＊＊＊＊＊＊＊＊＊＊

Chapter 51 被遮蓋的事實．真正的他

位於北極的冰山之下，連結一個巨大的城市，壯觀十分，群群小型潛水挺不停的交接，有如傳說中的亞特蘭提斯，超乎想像的進步。

在城市的深處，有一個禁區，只限定深層官方人員准許進出，警戒嚴謹，每十分鐘都會有武裝的官方潛水挺巡邏，讓人民都好奇那被官方緊緊盯住的禁區，但因為不想跟官方有所摩擦便盾禁區有所無視。

「編號四零五八，意識百分之七十，位於安全等級，直到覺醒還有四七小時三六分鐘」

禁區之中，是一個巨大的實驗室，黑暗之中殘有少許的綠色光影。一台電腦自動的掃描銀幕上的項目，機械的音階不停的說出每個項目的資料，直到其中兩個項目從白色變成紅色，與其他掃描結束的藍色項目不合群。

「編號八五四五，意識百分之九七，位於警告等級，直到覺醒還有二十三分鐘」　，「編號八五四七，覺醒度百分之九十八，位於警告等級，直到覺醒還有二十一分鐘」

「準備傳送作業，目標……」

螢幕前的鍵盤自動按了起來，在螢幕上寫出「Alaska」 （阿拉斯加），按下Enter後，兩個紅色項目就從目錄中刪除。

電腦前方的地板出現了動靜，兩個磁磚慢慢打了開來，裡頭出現一隻怪手，「咖啦咖啦！」的移動。

接近那些微小的綠色光芒，視線慢慢的放大，那些發出綠色光芒的實體是一個大人一般大小的圓柱體。裡頭被綠色謎樣液體所灌溉但卻載入一個人；閉著雙眼、光滑的身體、沒有任何毛髮，雙手緊抱著身體縮成一團，嘴巴跟鼻子被一個黑色的物體所遮蓋並與一條管道跟圓柱體上方的氧氣桶連接在一起。

怪手越過一個又一個圓柱體，到達被列為紅色的兩個項目，怪手中央的紅色圓點閃爍在圓柱體的玻璃。光芒畫出了一個視窗，顯示了一個問句，「是否執行傳送作業？」，底下出現有個選擇，「是」與「否」。

怪手點了「是」，隨後又跳出運作中的視窗，從百分之零快速到達百分之一百，地面開始震動，然而，在那股震動中，裡頭的人張開了雙眼。他醒了。

這裡是哪？ 

視野非常的迷糊，所有的事物都已模糊所形容。第一次睜開雙眼，頭輕微的轉動，運動神經開始運作，頭腦開始記錄眼前的影像，不解、恐懼，這是在培養槽睡眠三年的他第一開眼的感受。全身微些麻痺但還是能搖動，一心一意的想要離開培養槽。

突然，培養槽開始向上移動，進入了一條看不到終點的管道；他雙手虛弱的敲打著玻璃，緊接著一條插在左手脈搏的細小管子注入一種不知名的液體，隨後，原本的慌張開始平息，眼睛再度關閉，他又再度進入了睡眠。
………
……
…
腦部開始啟動，強大的光芒讓眼皮內的眼球開始受到刺激。「咕嚕咕嚕」，耳朵聽到二氧化碳在液體中快速浮上的聲音，張開了雙眼，強烈的光線讓他不知所措，身體開始晃動。

「你聽的到嗎？」

不知名的問句在眼前出現，一個黑暗的身影浮現在眼前，他再度感受到恐懼與疑惑，又開始晃動輕微麻痺的身體。

「你聽的到嗎？」

問句再度出現，他的恐懼稍微平息了一點，雙眼直視著前方的黑影，過不了多久又出現了兩三個不同大小的影子，互相發出不停的音階，讓他感到好奇但些害怕。

超乎他所料想，培養槽的綠色液體開始排放出去，身體開始下降，恐懼完全佔滿他剛開發的頭腦。當綠色液體完全排放出去之後，他無力的倒在培養槽的底部，玻璃向上移開，氧氣罩自動脫離鼻子與嘴巴。

嚐到外面夾雜不同細菌的氧氣，「呵阿！呵阿！」死命的吸收著氧氣，了解要是要活下來就得自己接受那不乾淨的氧氣。

眼睛開始習慣上方的強烈的光芒，模糊的影像開始清楚了起來，慢慢的，眼前的人影開始拉開了面紗，每個不同長相與膚色的人，穿著相同的白色衣物，看著周圍的雙眼停在離他最近的男人。

穿著白色醫師袍，整齊的短髮，以外觀來推測歲數約三十，抹起一口笑容，讓他感受到友好的情感，讓他第一次感覺真正的寧靜跟平靜。

「起來吧」男子伸出帶著白色手套的左手，他也伸出顫抖的虛弱的手，觸碰到男子的手時，溫暖開始散發在他的手中，腦開始記錄著這美妙的時刻。

隨後其他人開始逼近，讓他感到有點擁擠，他們不停的發出不同的音階；腦不停的接收不同的資訊，慢慢的，頭開始發出痛的苦感，意識再度迷失，就這樣躺在眼前發出溫暖的男子。

………
……
他再度清醒，但是眼前的事物並不是腦海的白色空間。

又是那個夢。他在心中道。

看著對面沾滿塵埃的木製桌椅，後背靠著身後的枕頭，雙手輕輕的壓了壓床墊，感受到殘留在床墊的溫暖，離開了灰暗的房間，走路感到有點吃力，走在木製走廊之中，人群不停的越過或擦過他，有些忙著在板子上寫字，有些與身旁的人交談，耳朵不停的接收不需要的資訊，如此靈敏的五感搞的他無法正入睡、進食。

腦海不停的出現「好吵哦」的煩躁結論。

打開走廊盡頭的電子門，但門後的鏡子擋住了他的去路，過了幾秒後，鏡子便出現一個視窗，上面寫著「請輸入密碼」，看了一下後，他在視窗下方冒出來的數字格按著倒背如流的密碼，看著視窗正讀取之後得來的「正確」後，鏡子便從左旁移去。

走入房間之中，一切是完全的狼藉，讓他的耳朵擺脫掉之前吵鬧的走廊，周圍是一些白色的精密儀器，而在遠處便出現一個操控台，有一個人影在一旁敲打著鍵盤。

走到了操控台，看到了自己摯愛的弟弟認真的操作並計算所有的數據。

「你來的還真早阿，莫爾，看來你已經將三分之一的工作結束了麻」稱讚著鍵盤前的藍髮少年，看著那銳利的眼神，一手搭在少年的肩上。

「因為沒有事做，加上又早起來，只好來這裡殺時間」稱為莫爾的少年回覆，瞳孔不停的移動，看著銀幕上的龐大資料，「既然瓊斯你已經到了，何不跟我一起將過去一個月的資料整理好？」

「真是的，好歹叫我一聲哥哥」苦笑著，手抓著藍色的短髮，一屁股坐在莫爾旁邊的椅子。

將自己的名稱跟密碼迅速打進視窗之中，進入了工作進度表之後開始整理一些未分類的資料。

＊＊＊＊

我的名字叫做瓊斯，我弟弟的名字叫做末爾。這是馬克博士給我們的名字，我們是從北美廢棄掉的地帶發現的生還者，這是養育我們的馬克博士告訴我們的「事實」。因為周圍的輻射重創我們的身心造成記憶喪失，所以連我們也不能確定馬克博士所說是否正確。

現在我們位於阿拉斯加地下總部，因為這裡為全北美最大的總部，所以我們所擔任的資料管理員每一天都有成千上萬的數據與資料必須認證以及批准、加上整理那些未列入任何系列的資料，每天只有忙忙忙。

但是……從上週到現在，我一直夢到一個奇怪的地方，黑暗的空間、眼前綠色的視野、身體沒有感受到任何地心引力，一切既是寧靜但可怕……

真的是事實嗎？我們真的是北美輻射廢墟的生還者？

看著自己的未結束的日誌，瓊斯直盯著自己所形容的夢中世界，隨後看了看旁邊已經沈睡的莫爾，『要是我們的身世不是我們所知道的呢？要是我們揭發會惹出殺身之禍的祕密要怎麼辦呢…』，看著莫爾熟睡的樣子，瓊斯抹起一口笑容，關上了電腦，平躺在床上，準備進入夢鄉，心中祈禱不要再有上次的惡夢的失去意識。

某一天，當瓊斯正要拜訪馬克博士的時候，靈敏的耳朵接收到馬克博士沙啞的聲音，聽起來微些慌張，靜悄悄的走到馬克博士的實驗室的門旁，還好今天只有試驗科的人員在值班，不然現在所在地點可是人群一堆。

靜靜的聆聽著門後的聲音，好像在爭吵的樣子。

「五大國已經決定了，在下週使用那兩個已啟動項目」
與馬克博士爭吵的男人的聲音微些低沈，感覺是二或三十歲的年輕人。

「不行阿，他們還是處於學習的地步，還沒有到達實驗的時刻，這麼敢的話可是會亂掉所有我們苦苦得來的資訊阿！」

馬克博士既氣憤但又想要說服眼前的男人。

「這可是最高階級的命令，現在已經四年了，按造現在的進度，大腦應該完全在運作，已經可以發動第一計畫」

「但是心靈並不能承受阿！要是現在訓練他們怎麼武裝的話會讓他們失去對我們的信任，要是信任消失了，對我們也有相當大的危險，你們所謂的高階人士為何這麼短視！？」

馬克博士相當生氣的說，手用力敲著桌面，「咚通！」的一聲十分清楚。

「要是有腦部控制的晶片，為何還要得到他們的信任？總之計畫已定，下個禮拜我會在給來一次，之後你與那兩個男孩的拌家家酒的遊戲就在那時結束！」

男子行個禮後，便轉身離開馬克博士的實驗室。

走出了實驗室，突然感受到被偷看的感受，男子左望右看，隨後斷定為錯覺的進入長長的走廊。

差一點…

瓊斯在男子出來的瞬間就已經跑到最近的轉角躲了起來，上氣不接下氣的喘著，腦海比肺還要慌亂，不停的出現新的資訊，頭再度疼痛了起來。

雖然感受到快撕裂頭腦的疼痛，但還是出現「得快點回去」的想法，吃力的站起；慢慢一步一步的走回房間。

回到軟軟的床上，試著要從睡夢中與疼痛分離，但是現在所得到的資料讓腦子不停的分解到最簡單的狀態，使的他一整個晚上睡不著。

隔天，莫爾跟瓊斯兩人都待在房間裡，因為是休假，他們完全沒有事做，但無所事事的只有末爾，做在床上的瓊斯認真的在筆電中找尋想要的資料。

他收尋著有關「項目」跟「第一計畫」的所有資料，盡可能打破一些比較官方的資訊，但並沒有任何有關「項目」或者「第一計畫」的資訊，過了半天只能以嘆氣來作為結論。

「你到底在幹嘛阿？從一起來就盯著電腦」莫爾不解的看著他，走到瓊斯的旁邊看著他所查詢的數千個資料夾。

「昨天我去找馬克博士，原本是要跟他報告所有破損資料已經全部修好了…」瓊斯開始猶豫要不要跟末爾提出，但一想到兩人的關係，便鼓起勇氣的說出接下來的故事。

「到底是什麼意思阿？」莫爾感到莫名其妙的看著瓊斯。

「我的結論是，那個男的所謂的項目就是指我們，但是卻在整個最大的地下總部找不到任何項目的相關意思」

「有可能是因為我們的特性吧？」
莫爾提出的疑問讓瓊斯的腦袋清醒了一點。

「因為我們有輻射的免疫力嗎？但是以上個月的體能報告作為參考的話，細胞組織並沒有任何特殊狀態，且就算細胞有快速增長的特能還是會被輻射的侵蝕速度直接超過」

雖然腦子有點平靜，但是目前的難題並沒有因此而簡單了起來。

「你說…這整個總部的資料庫都沒有所謂「項目」跟「第一計畫」的任何歷史資訊？」莫爾問道，得到瓊斯的點頭回覆，便低下頭開始思考，之後「阿！」的一聲讓瓊斯微些驚嚇。

「用博士的電腦吧，有可能我們現在所使用的電腦是一般員工的階級，所以就算用駭客的手法突破也只能進入深層一點的地帶，有可能那兩個東西是位於警戒最高的地方。加上博士也知道男子所說的東西並且直接反駁，表示他多少也有了解」

「這不錯，反正現在是深夜，博士已經就寢，外面也只有兩三個值班員工，只要到達監視機的死角就可以輕鬆到達博士的電腦」
瓊斯笑道，回想著以前小的時候經常跟博士玩躲貓貓，迅速的動作也讓警衛完全不知道我們已經到達數多次禁區玩耍。

深夜，但走廊還是非常明亮，完全不能感受到白天與黑夜的轉變，靜悄悄，狼藉的走廊之中使的監視器的轉動聲變得非常大聲。

監視器向左轉了瞬間，兩個影子迅速越過監視器的法眼，當監視器轉回原本的角度時，影子早已消失的無影無蹤。

「看來以前的手法還沒退步呢」

左邊的轉角，兩個藍髮的少年帶著輕鬆的神態看著四個守護走廊的監視器。

「看來現在比以前還要難」看著每個監視器在同時間轉向不同方向，乍看完全沒有任何死角可以鑽，但以兄弟倆的腦袋，所有監視機轉的角度、時間，都在腦中完全分析跟重複試算。

兩個人互看了一眼，好像已經將心裡的計畫與對方討論跟達成協議。

瓊斯露出頭來看著四個監視器，等待著第一個死角的出現，過了四秒後，計畫開始！左邊的第一個監視器向右方轉67度、右邊第二個監視器向左方轉35度，少年迅速跳入僅剩的角度，在二點五秒後，四個監視器通通轉向少年的方向轉；他們將身體向前一丟，在光滑的白色地板上滑越監視機，千鈞一髮的逃出那驚險的瞬間。

迅速進入馬克博士的辦公室，腳步鴉雀無聲，在灰暗的房間中點一下鍵盤，螢幕瞬間亮起，一個視窗顯示帳號以及密碼，隨後莫爾推開霸佔電腦的哥哥，便且給「我比你還要好」的眼神。

並沒有反抗，瓊斯立刻讓開，看著自己的弟弟將聯繫手上的掌上型破碼機的USB線插入主機中；手指點了點破碼機的觸動式螢幕後，不到幾秒的時間，密碼成功的被破解。

「再來就是揭發「項目」跟「第一計畫」的時刻了！」莫爾輕道，敲打鍵盤的雙手微些顫抖、心中的興奮完全的寫在臉上，而看著莫爾的神情的他，感到微些雀躍，長久以來再度出現的笑臉。

希望不要是太震驚的東西。

瓊斯在心中禱告，不想要讓心愛的弟弟再度失去笑容。

過了幾秒後，莫爾試著壓低興奮的聲音道「找到了」，讓開了一點讓瓊斯能看得更清楚那「項目」與「第一計畫」，但要點下去時，燈忽然亮了起來，使著少年感到驚嚇，直盯著眼前打開燈的馬克博士。

眼睛直視著神情平穩的馬克博士，不知如何開口，也不知道對方會如何開口。

「看來這個秘密還是逃不過你們呢」苦笑道，抓了抓黑色的頭髮，連靈敏的他們都感受不到一絲壓力。

「什…什麼是「第一計畫？，所謂的「項目」是指我們嗎？」瓊斯鼓起勇氣的問。

「坐下來吧，我有很多事要好好的講清楚」招了招手，暗示他們到他旁邊沙發坐下。

感到受寵若驚的他們小心翼翼的看著馬可博士，仔細的看著男子的長袍以及門的下方，沒有武器、沒有人影，安全但更加需要機警。

「所謂的項目呢」馬克博士道，「是一種人工生命體的代號，我們使用各種不同的動物基因與人體基因結合，成為一種擁有敏感五官或強健肌肉組織的人體。雖然上級稱為項目，但我們這些科學家或者相關人員都稱為「Angle」 (天使)，因為那些生命體擁有最純潔的心靈，最能諒解與理解的心理」

馬克博士深深的吸了口氣，隨後口氣便微些憤怒。

「但是他們那些自以為是傢伙們，居然想要將那些純潔的生命體穿上武裝衣，想要將自己惹出來的戰爭交給那些可憐的Angle來收始」

「你所謂的Angle大概就是指我們吧？」莫爾看著馬克博士，眼神非常鎮定。

「沒錯，你們就是Angle，有史以來第一跟第二與狼的基因完美結合的Angle」

「第一跟第二？難道我們是這麼珍貴嗎？」瓊斯感到驚訝。

「怎麼不珍貴！？從基因學來講，狼的DNA跟人的DNA雖然相似但在結合的時候會出現崩毀的現象，雖然能成長為人形，但在第二年後的三百六十個小時，人體將會出現突變，最後因為快速成長而讓心臟過度使用導致休克死亡，不管是在發生的時刻開始急救，還是不能避免死亡的未來。但是你們出現了，你們兩秀出了我們所期望的希望」

神情越來越興奮，彷彿是在表揚自己的傑出技術似的演講。

「為什麼這麼需要擁有狼的基因的Angle?」

「因為狼是世界上接近完美的生物」馬克博士毫不猶豫的說道，「腦的理解與分析能力超於任何動物，眼神完全閃爍著冷靜；出手乾淨俐落，不留任何猶豫的勇氣以及關愛家人的愛心。百分之兩百的合作默契，史上可以說是完全找不到第二個可以比狼還要完美的生物；狗雖然跟狼親近，但因為太傻而被人類利用；獅子雖然被稱為王的存在，但他們動作破綻太多 要是獅子群跟狼群打起來，獅子是沒有勝算的，這就是為什麼狼的基因是這麼神聖且這麼珍貴的」

馬克博士看了看手錶，往電腦在看了看。

「那第一計畫是？」莫爾沉思了一會後再度出聲。

「至於第一計畫」馬克博士微些猶豫的看著前方的少年，「是有點複雜」

「第一計畫就是征服。所謂的五大國雖說是國際盟國，但其實在底下正在計畫一個非常血腥的計畫。之前的東西國大戰以及中東的戰爭其實都是五大國策劃的。直到敵國的兵力開始下降，他們便放出那些被電子晶片來控制Angle去屠殺，命令很簡單，看到不屬於自己國的人全都殺，因此不需要人類去弄髒自己的手」

「但是…」馬克博士的聲音開始下沉，可以感受到他心中的痛苦與感傷，「因為那些慘叫跟鮮血噴灑的曲子一天接著一天的播放在他們的耳邊，恐懼與罪惡感完全侵蝕他們的心靈，晶片就在那時完全失去控制，最後變成………Devil」

「Devil? 什麼意思？」瓊斯不懂名稱變化的原因，歪頭看著馬克博士。

「心靈崩毀，壓抑的事物一觸即發的發瘋嗎？」莫爾說出自己的所想的結論。

「只對了一半呢」馬克博士道，「因為恐懼跟鮮血的弄髒的純潔心靈導致發瘋，隨後慢慢失去對人類的信任，最後變化成語言無法溝通、對人類敵視的野獸。與其說野獸，還不如說是從天堂墜落地獄的Devil（惡魔）」

「所以你才會這麼積極的讓那位男子延後第一計畫的開發？」瓊斯問道，而看到博士點頭的回應後便繼續道，「你還是要送我們上戰場嗎？」

「沒錯，但理由並不是你所想的，我從來沒有想過要讓你們上戰場，你們實在是太珍貴以及太令人憐愛了，我絕對不會讓他們將你們的心靈弄髒！」堅定的語氣從博士的嘴中出現，走到電腦桌的前方，拉出右下角第三個抽屜，拿出一張地圖以及一張ID卡。

「還記得我跟你們說地球表面已被輻射以及有毒的化學物質所佔領嗎？其實那只是想讓你們乖乖的在總部裡活動才編出來的故事，其實外面正飄著白雪呢。而這張卡是通過出口的唯一鑰駛，別擔心監視器或者保全，因為總部的存在是連總統都不曉得的地帶，導致整個監視以及防衛系統非常鬆」說完後便遞給他們兩件厚厚的雪衣，「我知道總有一天我會看著你們穿著雪衣離開這個總部」

看著博士為我們所做的各種事物、願意告訴我們這些最高層的機密、以及在最後仍然決定放我們自由，一想到這些，腦開始分泌出「感動」與「不捨」的感覺，淚水愧提；兩位少年衝上前緊抱著馬克博士，努力記住著最後一次的溫暖，馬克博士所給的父愛。

跟著手上的地圖，莫爾跟瓊斯快速的越過許多監視器，左轉後再右轉，由地圖所領的兩位少年突破了這密密麻麻的迷宮。

最後找到了一台電梯，看到旁邊的刷卡口，莫爾便清楚下一步的刷入博士給的ID卡。

如他們所料，電梯上的電子表顯示著EXIT(出口)字，門一開啟瞬間；兩位少年快速將雪衣的頭套遮住自己面孔；莫爾退到監視器的正下方、瓊斯便自然的站在電梯的正中央。

莫爾用USB連接線插入監視器的USB口，最後用自己的掌上型電腦將十分鐘前的影像停止在監視器的記憶體中，螢幕中出現的作業視窗迅速做完莫爾所要的暫停影像。

瓊斯看著電梯上的數字慢慢上升，原本在－25樓，現在卻離1樓不遠。

門一打開，少年快速離開電梯，快速抵達出口的方位，迅速往門旁的感應器刷下博士給的ID卡，綠燈亮起，門「咖咖！」一聲的打開。

推開門的瞬間，身後出現步槍上堂的聲音，此時兩位少年心已灰了一半；轉身，認定投降的看著眼前兩三排身穿黑色防彈衣的士兵，槍口全指向他們的身上。

「我就知道那個傢伙沒有那個能耐，真是懦弱」之前在博士的辦公室的男子，雙手拉了拉脖子的黑色領帶，神態冰冷。

「快回來吧，不然我可不會對你們手下留情」

「敢開槍的話就開吧，只不過下一個合格項目不知道什麼才會出現呢？」莫爾膽大的威脅連在旁的瓊斯目瞪口呆。

「雖然可惜，但是你們未爆彈太危險了。在說一次，自動走回來不然我可不客氣了」完全沒被莫爾的話所動搖，黑色的西裝讓他的神情更加冰冷。

兩兄弟互看了一眼，將雙手放下，眼前的士兵更加緊握著槍把，只要命令一到、就會立刻開槍。

「看來我們真的得放棄了呢」莫爾失望的吐了一口氣，無精打采的放鬆雙肩。

「嗯阿，沒辦法，對方太強了」瓊斯跟著道，並向前踏了一步。

男子揚起嘴角的推了推眼鏡；身後的士兵也隨後放鬆了握把。

身體向前的瞬間，少年快速向後轉身，將自己丟進門中，對面還未有反應之時，門就在少年通過的時候關閉。

少年逃跑的之時，靈敏的耳朵隱約聽到門對面男子大意後的怒吼，奔入總部中的停車場。

「你怎麼知道門會在20秒之內自動關閉阿？」瓊斯問。

「之前博士不是說總部的防衛系統很不可靠嗎？原本應該會馬上關上的自動門因為那個因素，所有的設定都跟裡面的自動門一樣，都是20秒之後自動上鎖」莫爾將自己已證實的理論講出。

看著前方的亮光，兄弟倆的心中燃起了興奮以及那以前就想親眼看到那傳說中的白色森林。

「不要跟丟了！」，「後面的快跟上！」

身後開始出現之前看到士兵，兄弟倆開始加快腳步的向前衝，在與亮光只有一線距離時用力一跳，就這樣越過了亮光，隨後被溫暖所包裹。

刺眼的感受離去了，少年們張開了雙眼，眼前既不是森林也不是土地，而是一大片天空，往下俯瞰著，看到一片白色大地，才發覺自己正在天空中。

飄浮瞬間變成墜落，內心的恐懼一觸即發，眼前的影像快速放大，最後掉入一棵巨大的樹裡，樹葉「刷刷！」的擦過兩人的身體，白雪因為搖動而跟著下來。

雖安全的降落，但身上都是擦傷，狼狽不堪。

「你沒事吧？莫爾？」

視線掃蕩周圍的樹林，但沒有看到任何跡象，心中出現一點擔憂，又往上看剛剛跳出來的地方，雖然有十層樓高，但因為樹木密集而讓可能發生的悲劇變化成這些小擦傷。

遊盪在樹林之中，五感不停的搜查可能是莫爾的氣息，越過了一棵大樹後發現被血沾染的白雪，鼻子一問，果然沒錯，正式莫爾的味道。雖然找到了一些線索，但這面積不小的血跡讓瓊斯有點不想知道下一秒的景象。

朝著血斑斑的白雪，鼻子嗅出更多氣息，腳步加速，因為前方一百公尺處就是莫爾的所在地，信任著自己的鼻子的瓊斯跑著。

從樹旁跳出，雙眼瞪大，看著自己摯愛的弟弟沾滿鮮血，而在莫爾旁邊，站著一匹巨大的黑狼，白色尖牙沾滿著莫爾的鮮血，看著莫爾失去意識的雙眼，瓊斯的心理開始扭曲。

「不要呀呀呀呀呀呀呀呀呀！」尖叫道，淚水大量流出，心瞬間破碎，腦部的刺激讓神經不停的抽痛著身體。

我們與狼結合在一起的Angle。

怎麼不珍貴！？你們可是與狼結合的生命體阿！

腦海不停浮起這些句詞，聲音不停的環繞在耳邊，讓他完全葬生在怒火之中。

「都是你們害的，要不是你們這些狼的存在我弟弟就不會有這樣的下場了，我們也不會變成這種怪胎，都是你們，都是你們！」怒道，全身緊繃，揚起拳頭的跑向黑狼，心中不停的跑出撕裂前方動物的身體，讓它生不如死。

突然，一道強大的伏特瞬間穿過瓊斯的身體，來不及反應，就這樣失去意識的倒在地上。

在後方，在樹林中，走出一名穿著黑色西裝的黑髮男子，仔細一看，原來是在總部的出口遇到的男子。

「你們兩個還真會添我麻煩呢」男子越過瓊斯，走向沾滿鮮血的黑狼，使了個眼光後狼便將奄奄一息的莫爾像垃圾般的丟在一旁，乖乖的坐在男子的旁邊。

「既然他已經失去意識了，你也沒有用了呢」男子凝視著莫爾，從口袋中拔出一把手槍，冰冷的槍口指著莫爾的方向，開了兩槍在頭部、三槍在胸口，男孩就這樣一命嗚呼的變成只有軀殼的屍體。

男子將手槍收回並從中掏出一枝針筒，而在吐妥伏納之中跑出一片疑似電子記憶體的微小晶片，慢慢的打入少年的腦中。

（吐妥伏納是一種睡眠療法用藥）

「現在，刪除所有記憶！」男子一下令，電子晶片便自動附在大腦之中，電流開始鑽入腦中使的四肢微微的抽搐著。

男子青青在瓊斯的耳邊輕聲細語，「開起新記憶。你的名字叫做海克．波賽頓。你是希臘海神的子孫，你的弟弟迪野在與你爭奪王位的途中被狼人所殺，而你看到的正式你弟弟躺在血灘中的慘景，你會不放棄的屠殺狼人直到牠們絕種為止」

假的記憶在晶片中存檔，並將腦裡從第一次睜開眼道逃出總部的記憶全部從腦海中刪去。

男子抱起失去意識的瓊斯，再度對黑狼使了眼神要它跟隨，隨後，黑狼與黑髮男子從森林之中消失。

＊＊＊＊＊

「怎麼可能！？我怎麼可能接受這荒唐的謊言！真是可笑至極！」海克向空怒吼著，全身顫抖著，對於空的所秀的影像感到無比的生氣。

「就算你再怎麼嘴硬，你還是有點印象吧？」空平靜的看著冷汗直流的海克，「加上，我並沒有將你的心靈帶到任何地方，這裡可是你的腦海的深處，難道這名字瓊斯對你來說沒有喚起任何記憶嗎？」
現在，海克的腦海是一度混亂，不知道怎麼是真實、什麼是虛幻，但一聽到瓊斯，腦海的深處突然刺痛了一下，隨後那成千上萬的記憶碎片就這樣出現在海克的眼前，碎片之中看到弟弟和他一同的歡笑、馬克博士的懶散的苦笑，還有好多好多認識許久的人物，最後停留在破與狼野刺刺的笑容。

崩潰了，所有認定為真正的事實再此崩潰了，海克跪倒再黑暗之中，雙手猛垂的地上，吼道，「不要再玩弄我的記憶了阿阿阿阿阿！」

「在你記憶中，你誤認為你的弟弟已經死去了」空雙眼直視著想要躲避真相的海克說，「但是你的弟弟並沒有死。別忘記了，你們Angle擁有很強大的細胞繁殖的能力，就算受到那樣的重創也是能存活」

「還記得人類所創造的失敗品被大量丟棄到森林之中的事件嗎？那些心靈純潔的Angle們雖然被丟棄但卻與自然融合並且更加進化。跟你們大戰的獸人正是二十年前被丟棄Angles！」

「你的弟弟也在裡面！」

「！！」海克的身體突然震動了一下，瞳孔放大的看著空那單調的臉蛋，道，「怎麼可能…」

「沒錯！你的弟弟正為自己所愛的家族拼命著呢」空一說完，身後又出現了影像。

放映著現在的大戰，而在其中，出現一位穿著白色T-shirt的赤毛狼人，顏色與空的毛色十分相似，影像停在狼人的臉上，輪廓十分清楚。

海克仔細看著狼人的臉，看著狼人的瞳孔時，他便啞口無言，心道，『那雙眼…那個眼神，不會錯的……是弟弟！』

「是弟弟阿阿阿！」大叫道，那雙充滿自信的雙眼，那附認真的表情，沒有錯的！正是弟弟阿！

此時，空出現在海克的正前方，蹲下來；一隻手搭在他的肩上。

「他的名字叫做漩，他並沒有記得任何關於你的事情，所以不會對默爾或者迪野有任何反應。但是你可以去喚醒他的記憶，讓他知道他有一位為他如此拼命的哥哥」

空為海克打氣著，想要他回到他原本的道路。

停頓了幾秒，海克輕道，「為什麼？為什麼要這樣幫助我？你有許多可以殺掉我的機會但為何你沒有使用呢？為什麼？我不解為何你要這樣幫助我」

「因為你跟我很像」空道，「我以前也有個非常親近的朋友，她教導我許多事情，安撫我，讓我不再害怕任何東西。但是有一晚，她被一個人活活打死了，而因為那樣，我那時殺了很多人，就為了幫她報仇，但在最後，我感受到的並不是喜悅，而是永無止盡的悲哀，因為我弄髒了我的手，但拿不回她。所以我不想要你變成我以前的模樣。去找他吧海克，他不是你一直想要得到的寶藏嗎？」

空說著，抹起一口溫和的微笑；在同時，他想到那大半身體被破布縫住女孩，那第一位安撫他心靈的女孩…

過了許久的寂靜，海克開口了…

「讓我回去現實吧，我投降」

空點頭，彈了彈指；海克閉上了雙眼，慢慢的感覺到神經帶來的疼痛。

＊＊＊＊

睜開了雙眼，慢慢的坐起，瞳孔看著濕透的雙手與身體。而在左方走出上個畫面看到的紅毛狼人，嘴巴抹起了一口低沈的微笑。

「那就回去找你的弟弟吧」

「不…」海克拒絕，還等不到空的疑問便繼續，「我不想讓他知道他有一個這麼沒出息的哥哥。空，你可否幫我一個忙？可不可以請你幫我喚起他的記憶。我已經沒有那個資格，我殺了太多他珍愛的家人…」

說完後，便將三叉戟丟到上空，海克對著空微笑著，一看到空要阻止的舉動海克使了個眼色，好像是在說不要阻止的樣子。

「我已經活夠了，只要聽到他還平平安安的活著我就很高興了」眼看著三叉戟的尖端離海克的頭蓋骨越來越接近，「謝謝你空，你讓我理解了事實。雖然很無禮，但請你原來我的所作所為，在…」

還沒有結束最後一個句子，脊椎被三叉戟整個貫穿，生命就這麼消失了、只剩下那面目安詳的臉蛋。

「再見了…瓊斯」眼裡充滿著感傷，空慢慢的走到海克的旁邊，將三叉戟從中拔出丟在一旁；操控四周的水灘，集中變成了冰涼的水床，包裹海克的屍體。慢慢的，海克的身體與水同步，慢慢的融入土地之中，在深層的土地中安靜的沈睡。

我原諒你，瓊斯…


待續…………

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

喔喔~新的一章終於等到了

不過你的標題沒改阿~

每位希臘眾神的命運真悲慘呢

期待下一篇。

----------


## 蒼天翼龍

耶~雖然敝龍是個龍迷~

但是看到這個小說的開頭也讓我情不自禁的一直看下去  XD

我花了4天把51章全部看完啦~    :jcdragon-bad:  

超佩服你把許多的梗都巧妙的早就鋪在裡面了!!

雖然有一些梗很容易就被猜出來了 
(像是狼鐮是破的爸爸這種明顯的小梗  XD")

但是還是超強的!!


期待你的下一章~  哈哈  XD

----------


## a70701111

唔唔……這51章算是長篇了吧？
內容方面已經不是我剛開始看到的那樣啦。
不過我記得這星期不是考試週？多注意一下吧XD。
雖然角色的互動是生動很多，但語意上多注意……
例如這句：




> 「你聽的到我嗎？」 
> 
> 不知名的問句在眼前出現，一個黑暗的身影浮現在眼前，他再度感受到恐懼與疑惑，又開始晃動輕微麻痺的身體。


實際上上句可以改成：




> 「你聽的到嗎？」


那個我變成贅詞，感覺不太用強調我。
畢竟就算是感應類，也是單方面，因為能感覺到對方知道的反應。
而且多加個我，好像太過了……

----------


## 岡日森格

好久沒看了
有點銜接不起來
看的好累
不過還是很好看

----------


## 銀牙_新

之前還期待看到冥和海克什麼時候會被解決掉
沒想到身世都這麼悲慘啊...
才在想說海克是不是會跟弟弟來個感天動地的相認
結果還是死了呀
突然有點為他們感到惋惜啊~ :jcdragon-cry:  


相隔好久了,對前面的劇情有點忘記了
找個時間再回去修復記憶吧
期待下一章!~

----------


## Holpless

終章（上）

周圍，土地凹凸不平，一個個大坑有如戰爭過後的傷口，大地正在哭泣著。

穿著白銀色的盔甲，左手上白亮的弓煙霧滿地之中有如星星的閃耀著，右手掛著象徵光明的『雅典娜之盾』，女孩卻在這溫暖之中露出冰冷的殺氣。

「說什麼死神，遇見光明還是會跟吸血鬼一樣的變成塵埃」冷笑道，看著前方失去任何跡象的敵手，女孩左手一揮；白色的弓就一下子變成白色的羽毛飛散而去。

突然…前方出現了腳步聲，微些沈重，不快不慢的走著。

是查克嗎？

雖然是這麼想，但愛人的身上是裝滿著無數零件，走路雖然沈重但也會有金屬敲打在一起的聲音，疑問讓她再度警戒了起來，眼前的迷霧開始出現了一個迷糊不清的黑色人影。如她所料，眼前的人影比自己的愛人還要小一個頭；左手一甩，一把散發光芒的寶劍憑空出現，心頭再度下起殺機。

面紗在走出迷霧的瞬間被拉開，也讓女孩的表情多了點感情、多了點訝異。

「你早該死的，為什麼會…」女子直呼不可能的看著前方。

「光明是不能消滅黑暗的」穿著黑色的長袍，臉被頭套遮住的人說，背後的巨大的『雙鐮』閃爍著暗紫色殺氣。

女孩再度下起殺機，一口氣衝向遮住面容的敵人，刀致命的向頸部刺去，一股不知名的壓力下瞬間彈回兩公尺之遠，面容閃爍著不解與驚訝。

明明都沒有動作，為何還能這麼簡單的將我彈回？

女孩在心中問到。

「死者管理員，查詢一位即將要死的女子，名稱叫做楿」自言自語，人影揚起手中的『雙鐮』。突然，一圈古文字瞬間出現在腳前並且閃爍著令人不趕接近的暗紫色，然而，在圓圈的中心出現了一本看似非常老舊的書，慢慢的從土地上升起，便停止在口中摻有稚氣的男孩的眼前。

突然，書彷彿被一股強風狂吹般的快速翻頁，問題是，從男子過來到至今根本連一絲風都沒有，這個矛盾的現象讓楿的冷靜開始動搖。書平靜下來，而在那兩頁之中出現無數個名字，密密麻麻的讓人看的迷糊不已，奇怪的事情發生了，一個書中的名字由黑變紅，男孩低頭一看便發出冷笑。

「楿米亞．格西。在魯米格村出生，位如歐洲的蘇格蘭。因為長相醜陋而被人們所厭惡，被稱為魔鬼的小孩…」男子讀著那紅色的句詞，雖然沒有任何殺氣出現，卻讓女孩在臉上寫出「害怕」兩個字，全身顫抖著，將所有之前的冷靜完全瓦解。

「父親去世後，母親將楿米亞……」，「不要再說了！」

失去理智的怒吼，雙手蓋住耳朵，全身失去動力的顫抖著。

「拜託你…不要再說了」

「楿米亞阿楿米亞。惡魔的小孩楿米亞，今天又要上哪抓走小孩子阿？醜陋的女孩楿米亞」

小孩子的歡笑聲漸漸的從楿的周圍出現，那首歌曲不停的響起，一個一個被黑暗遮蓋面容的小孩子，在那看似天真笑容中暗藏著讓楿最為恐懼的藐視；看著自己的雙手，那白嫩的肌膚開始出現老化的現象，感覺到未曾有過的乾燥。慢慢的，頭髮漸漸變得稀疏了起來，亮麗的黑色被枯燥的白色所取代。就這樣的變化成一位皺紋滿面、全身顫抖的老女人。

「看來這就是你的真正的歲數以及面目呢，楿米亞」只有露出尖長嘴巴的男孩抹起了彷彿要撕開皮膚的笑臉。

紫色的文字由左到右的畫出，文字所劃出的圓圈亮起五個點；慢慢的從內部伸長，在中間連接成一個完美的五芒星，紫色邪光佈滿其中，年老的女人心裡急著想逃離周圍的微笑、逃離即將來臨的逞罰。

「黑暗不能打散光明，但一樣的，光明不能打散邪惡，兩者擁有一樣的實力，這就是為什麼你的攻擊對我根本沒什麼傷害」男孩步向女子，頭套所帶來的陰影依舊遮蓋尖嘴上的面容。站在女子的面前，看著那淚水與鼻水交纏在一起的臉，厭惡、噁心，這兩個感情一絲都沒有在男孩的腦海出現，耳邊不停的聽到女子求饒的聲音，夾帶著吵人以及尖銳的哭聲，冷靜的他揮出右手，紫色的陣的光芒越來越茁壯。

「你知道為什麼我可以傷害你嗎？」帶著挑逗的味道，男孩再度抹起了那駭人的笑臉。

「因為你的心中陰影實在是太令人興奮了，果然是人類，所有想要隱藏的事實真是令狼感到想要揭發、想要看著被揭發真相的面容的慾望！那黑暗的事實阿！」將頭推掉，那企圖撕開臉頰的笑容、那暗紅色的瞳孔；享受著人們面臨死亡的心情、表情的死神，世界上已經沒有比那還要恐怖的景象。

包圍楿的小孩子一一撕去黑色的面紗，現出他們真正的模樣。破爛腐化的皮膚、七孔被線胡亂縫緊，手上拿著纏繞著黑線的針，慢慢的靠近失去血色的她。

「不要…求求你」楿求饒著，雖然想動，但以現在的身體連站起來的力氣都沒有。

突然，一個小孩子出現在她的面前，而在那瞬間男孩使個眼神，小孩子便用力拉開被亂線纏繞的嘴巴並大力吼出那尖銳的叫聲，嘴唇的死皮在此飛散出來，已經腐化的嘴中出現無數攪動蛆以及厭惡至極的臭味；聽到了聲音，全部的小孩子撲向女子的身上，用針用力插入每一寸的老硬肌膚，感受比上刀山還要疼的痛楚，女子使出全身力氣的慘叫著。全身如蜂窩的被無數的細針所刺，到達了臉部，骯髒的線開始工作，將七孔完全封住，嘴巴噴出來的血腋從細縫中流出，就這樣，女子被自己的鮮血所沐浴，倒在地上抽搐著，眼皮裡的眼頭不停的轉動，被彷彿要被折斷的神經跟恐懼所折磨的她，至今想要的，只有在這世界上解脫。

「楿米亞，從今天起，你就是地獄中的一份子，而我呢，會每一天以這種方式好好的服務你」

聽著男孩聲音，女子心中只有絕望，抽搐的力道越來越大力，想要大叫的她嘴巴不停的試著張開，「在地獄裡見吧，楿米亞」，手再度一揮，身體開是下線，如流沙般讓女子與爬滿在身那些小鬼慢慢的沈入地面之中，而在剩下不到一半的臉時，一股怪力滲入女子的體內，嘴巴用力張開，鮮血與一點點的皮肉從中散開出去，使出全力的慘叫，直到她完全的滲入地面之中陪伴著那些地獄的罪人們。

戰場終於平靜了下來，剩下穿著破爛的黑色套頭長袍的狼人少年，神情再度回到了冰冷的平靜。

看來當這結束後，得要睡上幾天…

在心中輕道，血色慢慢的回復，便漫步回去之後的戰場。

想要與死神對戰，你可要祈禱你的心是純潔的哦。

嬌小的狼人抹起惹人憐愛的可愛笑容，哼著輕快的曲子漫步回去，與上一秒的他判若兩狼，名符其實的天使外表、死神的內心。

＊＊＊＊

「嗶嗶…嗶……」

左手腕的第三個手環停止了聲響，也停止了查克的信心來源，雙眼冷瞪著被血塊沾滿的白髮少年。

_「這個三個藥丸個存一個小型機械，會繫在你的心臟部位，好讓我了解你的身體狀況」

戰爭前，查克拿存著三個藥丸的小瓶子，隨後給楿、海克、與冥，而當冥正要將藥丸吞下去之前問道，「那要是我們三人都死了呢？你能怎麼辦呢？」

「那個機率是接近零的，我不將那個可能性算入」查克說著，冰冷的口語讓人不僅懷疑他是否有任何脈搏。

「雖然接近零，不代表不會發生哦，查克」_

冥…自從將你放進這個組織的時候，你沒有一次閉上的你的烏鴉嘴……

查克小聲的咒罵幾句，雙手緊握，身上的白色鎧甲中的水晶再度注入更多力量，想要結束這玩弄老鼠的遊戲。

「看來我的夥伴已經讓他們解脫了呢」

心彷彿被針刺入，瞪著眼前讀出他的心思，苟延殘喘的敵人，查克終於嚥不下胸口的怒火，胸甲的半圓形水晶從字「風」轉化成字「土」，從被風環繞的他，變成使土地搖動的他，殺氣不停的散發，準備摘下眼前的頭顱。

「人類還真是令人感到噁心的生物」

閉嘴…

「總是將自己的軍隊、夥伴都作為用即丟的『物品』」

閉嘴……

「你們還真是群敗類阿…」

「閉嘴！」

吼叫聲伴隨著向層層揚起的土石如猛獸般的撞上白髮少年的胸口，威力極大，使的少年如彈跳在水面的滑石翻滾在粗糙的地面，最後用力撞上身後的山腳，沙塵揚起、石塊飛舞，少年的身體整個卡在瞬間創造出來的凹洞。

而在沙塵飛石所拉出的濃霧之中出現一條由水連接在一起的鞭繩，在少年的胸口上再度施力，緊接著有如黏膠般的黏住少年，怪力將少年狠力拉進濃霧之中。

「蹦！」

在濃霧之中出現撞擊肉體的巨響，強大的壓力向外釋放，將那龐大的濃霧整個散開，現出裡頭的兩人，白髮的少年經由黑髮少年的左拳而憑空在上，亂髮將那毫無血色的臉蛋所遮蓋，更加凸顯那毫無生氣的感受。

「我之所以墜落到這個世界，都是因為你害的阿，混帳！」在白髮少年的狼耳旁低吼著，狠瞪著因自己而飄在低空的他，心中不停的釀出贈恨。

「終於能看到的你的真面目了呢」帶著笑意的說，在那藏在銀色亂髮的利眼與查克的雙眼相對，彷彿是看著倒在地、苟延殘喘的獵物，然而散發著那股意識的並不是查克，而是白髮少年．破，「狼可以很自傲的哦，奇德斯」

「混帳！」感受到明顯的藐視，青筋在支撐白髮少年的左手臂上出現，便狠狠的將少年丟出，在敵人翻滾的瞬間胸口的半圓形玉裡的「水」字立刻變成「火」字，右手一出，一波強盛的大火瞬間出現便且吞下全身負傷的敵手。

大火之後，出乎查克意料之外，男孩依舊以搖搖欲墜的姿勢站在地面，全身發出「斯斯」的聲音但身體卻沒有焦黑的現象，以緩慢的速度向查克前進，每前進一步，身體越是搖晃，但體內的意志依然十分堅固。

混帳！！

胸口的「火」轉成「土」，雙手張開使勁握住，好像磁鐵般的將腳下的兩大塊巨岩吸起便將拳頭包裹住，向前狂奔，珠子快速從「土」變成「風」，原本包圍在全身的黃色氣息緊跟著為無色的亂風，速度有如罐上氮氣，每一步踩在土地上；身體瞬移到五公尺之遠處，彷彿突破空間的瞬間移動。

還未警覺，前方如猛牛的少年早已到達他的眉間，左勾拳向右方重擊左臉頰，血腋從嚴重的擦傷跟破裂的血管中噴出體外，一攤摻入汗水與口水的血如一小罐推倒的暗紅色顏料出現在地面上。隨後，左拳以手背往相反方向撞擊白髮少年的右臉，血霧跟著液體向外噴放。仔細一看，白髮少年的腳踝被那怪力的壓力而陷入土中。

眼看著少年持續站在戰場，查克的怒火快從體內爆炸開來，大吼一聲，胸口上的「土」字的黃色光芒瞬間擴大，周圍的空氣被壓力所推開，形成一波銀白色的光圈向外張開，土地也與查克的力量起舞，「轟㝫！」的一聲，查克跟破之間的土地向上凸起，末端以百頓的力量撞上男孩的胸口。

壓力過大，讓少年那接近破碎的身體以子彈的速度撞上身後的小山的山腳，小山彷彿受到地震般的猛搖，巨大的岩石一顆接著一顆的墜落至地面，揚起了龐大的沙塵霧。

「從這個世界消失吧！！」

話一落，在白髮少年的周圍的風出現強大的扭曲，快速的風壓立刻演變成一個巨大的龍捲風，而在裡頭的他，身體被銳利的風波劃上一痕又一痕的刀傷，破爛不堪的斗篷、含有似乎狼頭的藍色彩繪的上衣、鬆垮的長褲因為白為主色而顯得染在上面的乾血、土壤更加凸出。

白色鎧甲周圍那銀白色波紋，突然轉成灼紅的霧氣，胸口上那白色的「風」字已被那炎熱的紅色「火」字所取代，手往外甩，裝載在盔甲內的「水晶」開始暴動；一股火紅色的氣息將破困住在裡頭的龍捲風開始凸顯那些接近透明的波紋，爆炸！完全被取代，烈燄與風結為一體，打造出更殺傷、更強大的火焰龍捲風，光是百尺之遠的查克因為那劇烈的高溫就開始留著微微的汗水。

閃爍中的火焰龍捲風，使的每位在戰場上的獸人、狼人的注意力都集中在兩位王者的戰鬥，各個都在心裡祈禱著「千萬別死阿！破！」。

『破…』，穿著頭套長袍的狼野緊張的瞪著遠方火紅的光芒，雙腳無力的跪倒在地，身體顫抖著，左眼球出現一個黑色的圈圈，的嘴中呢喃了一句，「破的生存率……２％」，而這次，並沒有任何外界的干擾，死亡率…９８％。

看著眼前被火焰包裹住的敵人，在查克的眼中沒有一絲的結束攻擊的意思，周圍灼熱的火紅色變化成穩重的土黃色，雙手緊握；地面開始震動，砂石因此出現了動力，將查克下半身遮蓋住，面目變得更加凶惡，巨岩被吸引到雙拳的周圍，不停的加入，變得更加龐大。再度一握，包裹住雙拳的層層岩石被一股不知名的壓力所驅使，密度增倍，全身散發著駭人的氣息。「水晶」的力量發揮到最高，準備將這塊大地粉碎般的準備從查克的臉上浮現。

踏出第一步，查克開始向前衝，穩重的土黃色的「土」字緊接轉成銀色的「風」子，再度演變成一步前進十步遠的速度瞬間移動，穿越空氣的聲音一陣又一陣的響起，每一次的現身造成一圈顯眼的空氣。

去死吧！

離龍捲風不到一米，舉起包滿巨石的拳頭，周圍的氣息變成金黃色的「金」字，碰觸龍捲風的瞬間，一股力量「噗通」一聲的向外推散。如遭受核彈高溫的瞬間，那種高溫瞬間瓦解那猛獸般的龍捲風，讓裡頭的白髮少年現身，全身血肉模糊，白色的亂髮遮蓋少年的瞳孔，高溫開始蒸發所有液體，少年的全身被嚇死人的蒸汽所環繞，但是身體居然好好的站在地面，臉色還是一樣的平靜，彷彿周圍的疼痛以及溫度都隔絕在外。

一拳狠狠打在胸口上，另一股力量再度向外推散開來，瞬間，十里之內，地面瞬間扭曲、龜裂，一層層土石一個個揚起，平面的土地現在變得亂七八糟。雖然被那駭人的攻擊所傷，但雙腳所站上的距離跟原本的距離完全沒有更變。另一拳再度撞上胸膛，而這次，是比剛剛更加恐怖！

風停止了、砂石停止了、整個時空……停止了。

Four Element Strikes！（四元素擊破！）

一股強風，如輕輕點水所創出的波紋般快速飛散，過了狼藉的兩秒後，「轟㝫！」一聲！沙塵夾帶著龐大的氣息跟隨著前面的強風爆炸開來；有如千軍萬馬般兇猛的怒吼著。

與王者們戰場最接近的一位獸人小組中的鬣狗的身後感受到那強大的風圈，警覺的轉身一看，嘴巴呢喃著，「那…那是什麼？」，抬頭看著數百尺之遠的濃霧，體毛又再度被兩個風拳吹了起來，視線從遠方的濃霧轉到自己的正前方仔細一看，有如大浪般的颶風衝向自己與其他的隊員，「轟轟轟轟！」的怒吼著，風的波紋比先前的強風更加凸顯出來。

「快…快趴下！」危機感打動了運動神經，轉身使勁一跳，嘴也不忘大叫著自己的隊員來抓住他們的注意力，吃痛的趴在地上，按了下裝置在太陽穴附近的按鈕，隨後從黑色的頭盔出現一對防風眼鏡。下一秒，鬣狗所帶領的隊伍都被那駭人的風暴所襲並吞入黑暗之中。

不只是這樣，其他環繞在濃霧外頭的戰爭也被風暴所干擾，Angel隨著風暴展開了白色的翅膀騰空在上，但因是無數不暴走的風波而在裡頭慢慢的分解開來；有如一張白紙被無數的刀片穿入的變成蜂窩。而緊抓著地面的獸人們，緊閉著雙眼，乞求其他人以及自己能夠平安。

五牙、金小組、火、水牙候補、以及死神，都在此目睹著那劇烈的王者之戰，捨不得眨眼的看著、感受著，以及好奇著那戰鬥的結果。

煙霧以及風暴終於平息，地上滿是Angel的碎片以及那結成兩半的巨刃，獸人們也沒好到哪裡，有些因為吸入太多風暴所帶來的砂石而窒息，有些撞上了巨石造成脊椎受損，輕微的只是失去手或腳的知覺或者骨折，嚴重的是一半的身體已經永久癱瘓。那邊…也選出了王者。

源率領的金小組憑空出現在戰場的外圍，瞳孔所出，原本的緊張跟擔憂，瞬間變成了失落以及感傷，每個隊員的眼中所綻放的希望就此滅卻，就這樣看著那倒在地上，白髮散亂，戰死的首領。

「破破破破破破破破破破破破破！」


待續

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

終章出啦

超期待最後大決戰的XD

不知道查克有沒有隱藏大絕

----------


## a70701111

這個終章雖然只有開頭，可是先前的所有都要結束的當下……
感覺戰鬥的部分寫的比較熱血一點點。
不過既然要結束，就用想寫的語詞創造出磅礡的最終章吧。
角色間的動作已經算很清楚瞜。

----------


## 岡日森格

好久沒看了
頭好暈@@
都已經忘記前面講了哪些耶(汗)
結局要出來了~耶~

----------


## Holpless

終章 （下）
「破破！」

看著前方倒地不起的白髮少年，金小組的隊長，獅王源不停的向著他嘶吼，想要趕緊到達他的地方，但由於其他隊員的拉扯，使的只能強制留在原地。

「不行的，源！一過去就會被殺的！」金小組中的狼人漩勸道，雙手使勁的拉住源龐大的左手臂。

「放開我！要是在不過去的話，他…」，「你去了又有什麼用！？」

還沒來得及講完，金小組中最為魁武的虎人霸漣嘶吼道，讓源的心靈整個刺痛了一下，霸漣繼續道，「與破為敵的少年的力量可是比你還要高強，與其在這裡白白送死，還不如等到所有長老跟牙候選者的集合再來擬出計畫」

聽完了那極為冷靜的詞句，漩跟羽嵐都目瞪口呆的看著霸漣沈重的臉蛋，兩個心裡醞釀出同個感想，『只會以打架來解決問題的他…至今居然講出這種話，太不可思議了』

「我知道…我知道阿！」跪倒在地上，眼淚在此愧提，全身因為自己無法幫助朋友的愧咎以及失望而無力，「練了這麼多年的武功，走了這麼遠的路。但我竟然…我竟然無法幫助他，他的苦惱、他的傷痛，所有纏在他身上的壓力，我連一點忙都幫不上，那這樣的我，到底有什麼用阿阿阿阿！？」

腦海回想到，破的苦笑，破莫名的沉默，所有破擁有的麻煩，全部的全部，自己只能當旁觀者。差點死在金之牙奇克的手上，自己卻連個忙都沒有幫上。戰死在人類王者的腳下，卻因為自己的功力不可比而不能幫助，在心中如此的自責著自己的無能。

「破還沒有死哦」

全人員一聽到不是屬於任何一個隊員的音節而抬起了警覺心。一名穿著黑色的頭套長袍的狼野憑空站在他們的旁邊，雙眼中的黑色十字雖然令人感到可怖，但那純真的笑容暖話了周圍的氣氛。

「那是什麼意思？」帶著疑惑的臉色的漩問道，雙手立刻抓緊被萌住，正要撲殺狼野的羽嵐。

「死亡率……98％……94％，90％，8…」數字慢慢的下降，念著念著，直到…0％死亡率。

＊＊＊＊

死了嗎？

無神的看著失去生氣的白髮少年，查克臉開始抽搐，慢慢的，嘴角慢慢的上揚，俯瞰著破，大笑著。

「終於死了阿，哈哈哈哈哈哈！」

看著戰敗的獸人王者，查克鄙視的嘲笑著，一步一步的漫步到眼前的少年，升起左手，胸口散發的金色氣息變化成灼紅的『火』字，「化成灰吧！該死的狼人！」

終於…能解脫了呢…

緊急時刻，場外所有獸人、狼人目睹著一切，驚恐的顫抖、失落的跪倒在地，所有哀傷的情緒在他們的臉上、腦裡暴走，耳朵只能聽到源痛苦的慘叫。

觸碰的瞬間，羽毛就此散落，真正的王者，再度降臨在世！

「什…什麼？」根本不記得揮拳之後的記憶，但自己所在之處卻是百尺之遠，坐倒在地，感受到的疼痛可是比電光火石般的快速，難以置信的看著前方，那依然到在地上的少年，局勢依舊沒變，只是一個銀白色的陣憑空圍住少年的身體，羽毛從不知名的地方頻頻出現，彷彿從空氣中誕生而出。

無形的壓力瞬間爆出，所有生物的胸口都出現了難受，有獸因此而跪倒在地無法揚起頭驢，羽毛開始包裹住白髮少年的身體；失去動力的軀殼，慢慢的直立在低空之中，從腳到頭，羽毛慢慢的遮蓋，直到頭的部位，破的血紅的雙眼在此綻放而開！最後被羽毛完全覆蓋。

『別擔心了，各位……，我回來了』

在每個生物的心中，出現破感嘆的聲音，悲哀的氣息瞬間被希望的曙光推散，「吼吼吼吼吼！」，每個獸人將手上的武器高舉在天，用著全身的力氣快樂的大吼著。最終告訴大家好消息的狼野，至今喜極而泣，大家的王者，回來了。

羽毛揮散而去！白色的雷電在身體周圍徘徊，閃耀的光芒實在刺眼，連靠最近的查克都無法看到破的表情、模樣。從光芒走出，一步踏出，獻出破的樣子。

之前的塵埃已經消失，乾掉的血跡早已蒸發；有的只是一片雪白的毛髮，尖長嘴巴，上半身一絲不掛，被絨毛所遮蓋的全身的沒有一絲贅肉的肌理，破舊不堪的黑色蓬鬆長褲。尖長的雙耳晃了晃，身體完全的重生，雷神之子的完全體，降臨！

「怎…怎麼可能！？都已經被那麼強大的絕招所命中，為何還能再度站在我的面前？」查克不敢相信的看著再度重生的破。

「這可都是歸功如你呢，查克，要不是你那一擊將我的人類軀殼給完全瓦解，我就不可能成為像現在這個樣子」白狼人破笑道，雙手交叉在胸前。

「混…混帳！」自尊心一而再再而三的被瓦解，而眼前就是那名兇手，再次舉起拳頭，「金」的氣息更加猛烈，想要一次瓦解敵人。

但在那瞬間，就已經出現了勝利者。

那一拳揮的又快又強，但敵人已經不見了，還沒來得及反應時，那白色的鎧甲竟然變成一片片閃爍著白色光芒的羽毛，就這樣飄散而去。裡頭的數十顆「曙光水晶」與成千上萬隻羽毛「噗咚！」一聲的進入了地面。失去尊嚴的他，趕緊趴倒在地，試著挖開堅硬的土地，嘴巴不停向離去的水晶呼喊著，最後只剩下一名失去一切、手指出血、絕望無比的黑髮少年。假名：查課．洛奇爾，真名：奇德斯．法郎，從時間細縫中逃出來的烈天暗官。

「混…混帳！」狠瞪著一而再再而三地奪走他一切的兇手，前世名：聖雷．力蒙，現世：狼破．艾爾法，繼續道，「那個時候…那個時候……那個時候就早該結束你的生命呢，實在是太可惡了阿！」

「我原本可以成為烈天之王、原本可以控制地下以及烈天，但是因為你…都是因為你阿！！」使出全身的力氣向前衝，想要將眼前的少年四分五裂的念頭爬滿全身，原本的理智就這樣瓦解。

「刷！」

鋒利的一劃，奇德斯的脖子出現一條不淺的刀傷，鮮血就這樣灑了一大片，憑空出現在查克身後的狼野持有的雙月牙鐮刀（雙鐮）的末端出現了微微血跡，雖然不是很多，但狼野還是對自己的速度感到失望，血紅色瞳孔沈重的看著試著用手止住噴灑出來的血的查克，冷道，「奇德斯．法郎，謀殺９９位烈天獸名、企圖毀壞世界的平衡，我，代理死神狼野．爾文斯，親手將你送入最深層的地獄，無限期的彌補你的罪行」

再度用力一斬，俐落的劃開查克的後背，出來的既不是鮮血、也不是器官，而是飛奔而出，無數的魂魄，只留下無神的查克。

「那９９位獸人的靈魂將在此進入天堂，得到應有的幸福」利眼瞪著顫抖的查克，瞳孔中的十字開始轉動，準備好送這個罪人入地獄。

「不要…不要阿！」腦裡開始混亂，幻聽、幻覺不停的出現，笑聲、哭聲，不停的從他耳旁出現，被恐懼填滿的他開始大吼大叫，「海克呢？冥呢！？快點殺過來阿！！」

至今開始胡言亂語，瞳孔的動作加快了兩倍，使勁用雙手將在自己遠離敵人，喊叫著早已離去的旗子，整個模樣十分噁心，顯示出死亡前的神情，恐懼、不甘，與剛上戰場的他，判若兩人。

舉起了雙鐮，狼野的面容寒冷如冰，不知不覺中已經將查克用「喚獄門之陣」所圍住，暗紅色的圓陣，三個6在圈裡變成了正三角型，用力一斬，圍住查克的文字外圍以外，裡頭出現了看不到盡頭的黑洞。

「怎麼可能就這樣死了呢？」咬緊牙關，使勁的跳上高空，想要遠離那深不見底的黑洞。

「想挑戰死神嗎？」

狼野嘴角一邊揚起。洞裡，開始出現「嘰嘰喳喳」的聲響，解接著，在高空的查克，感受到雙腳的重量突然變重，往下一看，冷汗直流，瞪著那抓住他兩個腳踝的巨大魔手，彷彿將皮膚狠狠的撕掉而露出來的肌肉，黑色的指甲刺入查克的腳裡，讓他不僅慘叫了一聲。

「Bye bye摟，查克」

話一落，查克便狠狠的從空中拖入黑洞之中，就這樣，結束了。

「我們…我們贏了！！」

一名士兵亢奮的大喊著，連同其他在戰爭裡的夥伴，有些手扣住對方的脖子歡喜著，有些則無力的做倒在地慶幸著肩上的壓力的退去，每位獸人、每位狼人，都手舞足蹈的慶祝我國的勝利。

＊＊＊＊

「阿阿阿阿阿！」

慘叫聲從遠方傳來，在火之牙候補以及戰神後代的戰場，勝利者蒼狼因為解放了「暗之眼」而被迫接受過後的副作用，雙手緊貼著雙眼，黑色的氣息瘋狂的噴射出來，青年狼人倒在地上抽搐著，連同過來解救狼人的醫療班都束手無策。

連前進一步都被蒼狼命令不許在踏一步，「要是太接近，會將你的靈魂永遠的關進腦裡的深層帶，要是這樣的話，你便成為與植物人相同的下場！」

什麼事都不能做，只能看著拯救他們的恩狼痛苦的在地上抽搐、慘叫著。

突然，一股涼爽的感覺從蒼狼的雙手出現，慢慢的，慢慢的進入那疼痛萬分的雙眼，嗅了嗅，混亂的心思漸漸的平靜了下來，緊閉的雙眼開始緩和了力道，試著逃出來的黑色氣息也慢慢的解緩，直到消失為止。

「真是的…都叫你不要過度麻，看你都變成這個樣子了」

熟悉的聲音在耳旁出現，蒼狼也因此微笑了起來，雙手放開雙眼，抓住輕輕覆蓋在身後的手。危險時期已經退潮而去，蒼狼也被醫療班用著架子抬回總部，留著微笑的赤毛狼人在原地。

「笨蛋…」

＊＊＊＊

土之牙與戰神的戰鬥，雖然是狼人的勝利，但卻被劃上深深的刀傷，挺著受傷的身軀，為些吃力的走在粗糙的大地上，雙眼顯試著疲憊，汗也開始增多。

但是，一股力量，讓他的疲憊、疼痛消失了，讓他，土之牙震微笑了起來，一隻手緊抓著環繞在他腹部的巨大的雙手，感受著那柔順的風，輕道，「真慢呢，都快死了你才到」

「英雄都是在最後才會登場的麻」

開玩笑的語氣，水之牙舜的額頭貼著那傷痕滿滿的背後，雖然被一層厚毛所覆蓋，但還是能感受著那條條傷疤，過了幾秒後，那深深的刀傷也復原了差不多，話一落「走吧」之後便一起消失在那個大地之上。

＊＊＊＊＊＊＊＊（七個月後）

回到了『牙』，『獸人基地』的領導者奇克與老爸回到了好友的關係，兩國的仇恨也一並消失了無影無蹤。雖然戰爭犧牲了許多戰友，但換取了永遠的和平，烈天以及地面的獸人們，就此得到了平安的安全感。

火之牙候補蒼狼，水之牙候補空，代理死神狼野，都與我一併成為完全狼人型，得到了可以絕對保護的力量。

從空那裡得到的訊息，金小組裡的漩的哥哥就是海克，雖然一開始不相信，但是一看到海克的整個面容跟以前的事情後，漩的心思好像觸電似的流通，所有的記意都一併回到了腦海，就此讓他為海克為那被稱為笨蛋的哥哥感到驕傲，為他終於了解真正是非的哥哥感到驕傲無比。

而至於羽嵐呢……大概不會讓她接近狼野大約三百尺以內吧……上次去看奇克的時候，羽嵐便將狼野拖入自己的房間將們反鎖，而我們只能在外聽到狼野的慘叫聲…哈哈。

不過，總而言之，我們的生活終於能遠離了戰爭，讓我跟狼野，得到我們從一開始就想要的生活，回到歸屬。

THE END

「呼…終於打完了呢」

看著自己的日誌，破道，坐倒在柔軟的床上，點了個存檔鍵後，便順手將放在腹部上的手提蓋上。轉頭看著臉頰靠在自己壯碩的手臂熟睡的狼野，微微一笑，便輕輕的吻了下那可愛的額頭，而那一丁點的觸碰，將狼野吵醒，用著小小的拳頭柔了柔半闔上的眼睛，看了看在旁微笑的破，便笑了一聲，提起自己的身軀，親了下愛狼的臉頰。

「看來昨晚把你整了很慘呢」看著狼野依舊疲憊的身軀，又想起昨晚那瘋狂的熱愛，便笑了起來。

「廢話！還是很痛呢」譴責著旁邊的破，便下了床，穿上了褲子，伸了伸懶腰。

「既然你已經醒了，就一起去找那兩個吧」將手提放在一邊，跟著下了床，隨後將剛穿好衣服的狼野抱了起來，以公主式抱法將紅著臉的愛狼帶到醫療所。

到達了醫療所，原本應該的寧靜，進入牙/牙候補的休息室後，便出現了類似吵架的聲音。

「空滾開！你很煩哦！」

將火之牙以及水之牙候補的休息室後，出現兩位親熱的狼人，但其實，只有一位是在親熱，另一位只想要逃離。

「有什麼關係？愛人就是樣這樣才像話麻」躺在愛狼的旁邊，雙手緊抱著那粗壯的手臂，嘴巴一直親吻著狼家的臉頰，赤毛狼人雖然左手的傷勢比較嚴重之外，其他都可以。

「真是的，你原本在一個月前就可以出院了，幹嘛還要一直賴在這裡阿！？黏死狼了啦」

被黏著的蒼狼抱怨著，傷勢比旁邊的狼人還要嚴重，雙眼因為重創而被繃帶蒙住，左腳跟右手的刀傷緩慢的回復，但過了幾秒後，感受到門口的強大的氣息，便繼續道，「哦？這麼早就來啦？」

終於被察覺後，破哼哼的笑著說，「是阿，看來我們倆打到你們了呢」，在懷裡的狼野開始掙扎著，讓破只好將他放下。

「討厭啦破，都叫你別這樣了」紅著臉指責著比他高大的白狼，得到破苦笑的回應而開始賭氣。

聊了許久，都是關於一些雜七雜八的八卦、新聞，有的沒有的閒話不停的出現且變成了話題，就這樣時光飛逝，破跟狼野便跟他們倆道別。

過了許久的沉默，赤毛狼人空便緊抓著蒼狼的胸毛，抓住他的注意力，道，「不許你在那樣亂來了…」

看著微怒的他，蒼狼輕笑幾聲，道，「唉，讓你擔心了呢，真對不起。但是阿，要讓冥知道真相，就不得不用那招呢，以後我不會在使用了，我保證」轉頭向著將臉頰放在自己的胸膛的愛狼，就算眼睛看不到，但是心可以完全感受到那份心意以及擔憂。

蒼狼用手抬起空的尖長的下顎，而空便配合著蒼狼的動作，一同壓住對方的雙唇，深深的親吻，在那黃昏的光線，使的那對情侶的動作更加深入，赤毛狼人將愛人輕輕的推倒在床上，自己也跟著向前傾，依依不捨的將嘴唇移開，將臉頰貼在愛人的胸膛，整個身體躺在愛人溫暖的身上，輕道，「可以在你這邊睡嗎？」

「嗯…」

簡單的回答，但裡頭卻充滿深層的愛意。

＊＊＊另一頭

「好痛阿！巴特你太用力了，對病人溫柔點好嗎？」

「吵死了！幫你就很不錯了，少在那邊鬼叫！」

而在牙的休息室，更是大吵大鬧，還好周圍有良好的隔音設備，不然診所每一個角落都可以聽到他們吵架的聲音。

「好啦，藥都塗上了麻，就別叫了」

用迪洛的特製藥膏塗上奇拉身上所有的傷口，但因為用力過度，讓奇拉敏感的神經讓他隱隱作痛，但雖然是因為粗枝大葉，但也有可能是他故意的。

「你們的感情真好呢」苦笑著，看著對面的火之牙跟風之牙曖昧的架，也不忘將藥膏塗上震的傷口。

「看來是因為屬性的關係」震故意的說，並與舜一同笑著。

「有什麼好笑的阿？」對方兩狼異口同聲的說，隨後看著對方，臉便紅了起來，轉到另一邊。

＊＊＊＊
到達『牙』的頂端，破與狼野一同欣賞著那漂亮的夕陽，頭靠在一塊，心裡不想著過去以及未來，只珍惜著現在。

「我們的目標終於實現了呢」輕輕地在狼野的耳旁說著，同時吹了下愛狼的尖長的耳朵，讓他害羞的將頭栽進破的胸膛。

旅程終於結束了呢

想著這句話的同時，夕陽也隨著腦海的記憶回馬燈的沈入地面，這漫長的旅程，結束了………

THE END

＊＊＊＊作者廢話區＼

感謝各位獸友，讓我有這樣良好的文章。雖然一開始的前幾張不是很好，但因為小迪大以及其他板主的建議、指教，讓我能一路走到這裡，在此鄭重感謝。

也希望大家能在這版上創造出幻想以及想像力十足的小說、散文、以及詩文。

雖然這部小說結束了，但並不表示我對於小說的學習以及對如小說的熱情也跟著結束，依然有很遠的路要走，所以請帶著期待的心清閱讀我下一篇小說。

再次感謝大家 ︿︿

----------


## a70701111

我們所能做的也只有這樣阿……
恩恩。
這個篇章的結束雖然還是有點問題，可是就整篇能夠完成來看就可以了。
一開始的文章跟現在這篇一筆就能看出有某種程度的落差……
雖然這樣的問題已不會太大就是。
這完結的確實偏向熱血一點，反正是最後了。
這樣的氣勢不知道會不會影響下一篇？
就到時候再看好了。
恭喜你完成了一個重要的詩篇。
BY.小迪 2010/12/28

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

喔喔~完結篇阿，總算出了

破根本開外掛阿~

話說我的小說停擺好久了0.0

最近要開始動工了

----------


## 岡日森格

剛好回來
就看到完結篇了

----------


## 蒼天翼龍

恭喜完結啦~  XD

不過有點想要出場人物介紹....

最後面這幾篇出場的人物超多

看到後來都有點不知道誰是誰

只能憑大概印象想說誰跟誰的關係是怎樣....Orz

----------


## 聖之神翼

好長的一段時間沒有看了～（然後一回來就完結篇了這樣…orz）
一次惡補完全部還真是過癮的說～


在看的期間一下子哭…一下子笑的…（家人：你在看什麼啊？）（聖：BL…啊不…是科幻文章）

結局真是太好了～非常喜歡這個故事～

還有～恭喜你完成了5X集的【小說～】真是可喜可賀（？
然後最喜歡的是大家都邁入幸福的結局這樣…（其實是糟糕結局…（羞）（遭踢飛

----------


## Black．Tsai

咦?那奇多亞跟奇克呢??
嘿嘿~~
不知他們是怎麼了呢

嗯....
花了快一週的時間終於讀完了....(累)
花我不下24小時吧....
真的是很好看耶~~(對我來說)
我在裡面最喜歡狼野了~~
哈~~
我也很喜歡空喔~~
不過這兩對....真的超羨慕的(雖然我知道不是真的)
嘿嘿~~
真的是很like這篇小說~~
我媽還狂罵我叫我不要用電腦一次用十幾個小時....(一直在看小說)
真的超喜歡的

 :jcdragon-want:  

以後再寫個幾篇吧XDD
等我基測完也要來試試看....
不過....
也得先體會一下擁有我的「他」的感覺
(目前是完全的單身QQ找不到伴~~)
不過我想要當我的伴也會很辛苦吧~~
再說~~嘿嘿~~我不是那種內體滿足的狼
 :jcdragon-lick:  
咳= =(突然感到自己好孤單)

----------


## Holpless

很謝謝各位的回復  也很抱歉我拖這麼久才回復

對於主要角色的資料 我是沒有 所有的資料都只出現在現在的小說當中 

所有獸的幻想可以成為這部小說的後續 e.g. 奇克跟陰險狐狸 （？）

再次 很謝謝各位的捧場 有獸還連續看了五到一週 這點我很高興跟一點擔心 慢慢讀沒關係 
一直看著銀幕是會近視的哦 ^^｜｜｜

小狼也的地二部小說 即將出發 所以請各位帶的『微微』的期待吧 （不要太期待..因為時間還久著.....（汗）

----------

